# [Official] ASUS RoG Swift PG348Q Owners Club



## Metros

*ASUS RoG Swift PG348Q Owners Club*

​ 
​ 
​ 

*Owners list*
Fill out the owner form here 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...QIT258mvX6k/pubhtml?widget=true&headers=false

/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif​ *ASUS PG348Q Owner's club* /images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif​
Code:


Code:


[CENTER][IMG]/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/CENTER] [URL='http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/asus-pg348q-owners-club'][b]ASUS PG348Q Owner's club[/b][/URL] [CENTER][IMG]/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/CENTER]


More to come here


> The new flagship of the ROG monitor fleet, the Swift PG348Q expands your scope, allowing faster target acquisition while increasing immersive visuals with a 34-inch 3440x1440 curved ultra-wide IPS panel. Bristling with advanced display tech, the newest Swift PG348Q also features NVIDIA® G-SYNC™ technology for smooth and seamless gameplay, while simultaneously sporting a 100Hz refresh rate, eliminating roadblocks between your skill and victory. Add the armored design and unique ASUS features and you're looking at a monitor that is truly unrivaled.


*Reviews*


*OC3D review*

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/asus_pg348q_34_rog_swift_monitor_review/1 


*Gaming Monitors review*

http://gamingmonitors-uk.com/monitor/asus-pg348q-review/ 


*TFT central review*

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg348q.htm


----------



## Metros

Reserved


----------



## dboythagr8

Impressions?


----------



## p0Pe

I am interested in this monitor. I currently have the acer predator X34, but am sending it back today as it has coilwhine. It had coilwhine when I got it, sent it in for repair, and still has coilwhine, so I am now sending it in for a refund.

I am just worried that since this monitor uses the exact same panel that I will have the same issues with this one, that I had with the acer one. The good thing about acer was that their customer service was really good, and there was no problems getting the monitor in for repair, or sending it back for a refund.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> I am interested in this monitor. I currently have the acer predator X34, but am sending it back today as it has coilwhine. It had coilwhine when I got it, sent it in for repair, and still has coilwhine, so I am now sending it in for a refund.
> 
> I am just worried that since this monitor uses the exact same panel that I will have the same issues with this one, that I had with the acer one. The good thing about acer was that their customer service was really good, and there was no problems getting the monitor in for repair, or sending it back for a refund.


It is quite simply too early to say given the PG348Q has only JUST been released and not enough people have it yet. I haven't seen any reports of coil whine, so you MAY be safe with it in that regard, but if you want to be sure you'll have to wait a bit until more of them are out in the wild with consumers. Don't trust reviews, they always get sent cherry picked panels. No review of the X34 ever mentioned coil whine, scan lines or BLB... all issues that many examples suffer with. We do not know for sure if the PG34 has avoided the same fate, but as you say, given it uses the exact same panel your concerns are certainly valid.


----------



## Metros

My unbox review

Welcome to my review, I hope you enjoy reading, good quality images will be posted later on, should be about 5.00pm

Let's start from the beginning, trying to unbox this monitor can be so difficult, the polistrain is so tight and difficult to pull out without breaking it, although this is good, as it gives it extra protection, once you open the box, you are introduced to this great large panel (it is quite heavy) once pulling this out you are introduced to other bags (protective bags) with contents in them

Contents:

DP 1.2 cable
HDMI 1.4 cable
USB cable (for the USBs at the back of the monitor)
UK Power plug
Power supply
ASUS VIP club
Sticker
Safety paper
CD Manuel disc

Also the larger contents are the stand feet, stand (for the panel) these are also in protective bags and the cable back plate for the panel

I first took the feet out of the bag, these feet are steel (I think) and have rubber pads under them (to stop it from scratching the desk or worktop) they are quite heavy and very stable

Next is the stand, this is plastic and has the RoG light within it (which needs to be placed into the feet) the copper sections of the stand are also plastic. The panel arm is steel with some plastic. The copper on the back of the monitor is also plastic

Ergonomic adjustments

Height - Smooth, does not requite much effort to move

Swivel - Smooth, does not requite much effort to move

Tilt - Smooth, does not requite much effort to move

The bezels on the monitor are plastic with a lined texture to them, the back of the monitor is also plastic

Nearly all of the plastic used is good plastic, not these awful plastics that you can find on some monitors

The screen has a protective cover and bubble wrap on it

Overall I think this monitor is well constructed and it looks great on a desk/worktop

I will test games next week (it will be Monday or Tuesday) as I have not got my EK Predator 360mm yet, to use my new system

If you have any questions, I will be here, one image for you (bad quality)

Thanks for reading


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> snip...


All I want to know is if it has any issues with blb, ips bleed, and coilwhine. Especially if there is coilwhine when in either black or white backgrounds, with brightness not turned to 80 aka full sun as the predator.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> All I want to know is if it has any issues with blb, ips bleed, and coilwhine. Especially if there is coilwhine when in either black or white backgrounds, with brightness not turned to 80 aka full sun as the predator.


Backlight bleed/IPS glow is not really an issue for the LG panels, however we have got a few owners on another thread (trying to get them on here) they have a small amount of backlight bleed/IPS glow, I have a small amount as well (got Scan to test it)

Not seen anyone report coil whine as well

Also it seems more people are getting 100hz, however we need more samples


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> CD Manuel disc. Nearly all of the plastic used is good plastic, not these awful plastics that you can find on some monitors. The screen has a protective cover...


Great review.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> All I want to know is if it has any issues with blb, ips bleed, and coilwhine. Especially if there is coilwhine when in either black or white backgrounds, with brightness not turned to 80 aka full sun as the predator.


I got no coilwhine what so ever with any background, tried the brightness up and down from max to lowest. No dead/stuck pixels and 100hz works fine.
Im very pleased with the monitor.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I got no coilwhine what so ever with any background, tried the brightness up and down from max to lowest. No dead/stuck pixels and 100hz works fine.
> Im very pleased with the monitor.


Made an Owners club signature


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Made an Owners club signature


nice


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> nice


Do you want me to make it like the Titan X Owners Club signature, I could add something to this one as well


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Backlight bleed/IPS glow is not really an issue for the LG panels, however we have got a few owners on another thread (trying to get them on here) they have a small amount of backlight bleed/IPS glow, I have a small amount as well (got Scan to test it)
> 
> Not seen anyone report coil whine as well
> 
> Also it seems more people are getting 100hz, however we need more samples


Correct me if I am wrong, but the screens use the same panel no? And there has been plenty of report of blb and ips glow on the X34 predator. But good to hear that you have not experienced any problem. This might be the monitor I am getting then.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but the screens use the same panel no? And there has been plenty of report of blb and ips glow on the X34 predator. But good to hear that you have not experienced any problem. This might be the monitor I am getting then.


It is the same panel, however waiting for confirmation if it is a different revision of the panel, also ASUS could have used better binned panels, which is why more reach 100hz and have no coil whine, need to wait for reviews and more samples


----------



## Metros

Did any of you need a new DP cable or did you use the one in the box


----------



## solBLACK

Going to do my tax return once I get home from work today. Then the waiting game starts. For the money and for this monitor to be released in the states. I'm building a new desk, getting this monitor, and a monitor mount to put my current 144hz monitor above the PG348q (For more workspace and watching twitch while playing games). Should be a kick ass setup once done.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Did any of you need a new DP cable or did you use the one in the box


I used the one in the box, it was rather short tho. Only about 1meter.


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I used the one in the box, it was rather short tho. Only about 1meter.


Does the cable length/quality have something to do with the overclocking capabilities?


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> Does the cable length/quality have something to do with the overclocking capabilities?


Ive read on other forums where they talked about this, and apperently the quality of the DP cabel can be different. I recall someone had a cheaper DP cabel and couldnt get 144hz on his 144hz monitor, and after he got a better quality DP cabel it worked.

Ive allways used the DP cabel that came with the monitor i bought tho.


----------



## Metros

Not getting my EK Predator 360mm till Wednesday now, this ASUS PG348Q has been on my worktop for three days now, waiting to be used


----------



## blackforce

no usa listing yet.


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## Narremans

Some pictures I found on a Dutch site. While this only tells something about this particular panel I wanted to post it anyway. sRGB Testresults generated with a CalMAN in combination with X-Rite i1 Display Pro.


----------



## Radox-0

Pre-ordered. Spoke to scan. Should be getting one of the 26th batch. Asked for delivery on the Monday 29th


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterDav*
> 
> Please, could someone provide max width and depth of PG348Q's stand ?
> I've to make a custom wooden support, my AV receiver won't be large enough for the stand.
> Thanks.


It is 37cm each side from back to front feet then from the front feet to the other front it is 57cm

Overall it is 30cm deep, I have a 60cm deep worktop, it is not deep enough, so I have bought a 90cm deep worktop


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It is 37cm each side from back to front feet then from the front feet to the other front it is 57cm
> 
> Overall it is 30cm deep, I have a 60cm deep worktop, it is not deep enough, so I have bought a 90cm deep worktop


Sorry to add to your questions, do you have the height from the desk surface to the lowest part of the bezel. Current panels bezel is 11cm from desk surface so hoping the same height for this, but it does look somewhat taller!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Sorry to add to your questions, do you have the height from the desk surface to the lowest part of the bezel. Current panels bezel is 11cm from desk surface so hoping the same height for this, but it does look somewhat taller!


What ergonomic height do you want me to test


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What ergonomic height do you want me to test


I guess if at all possible, see the lowest height at which the monitor can be lowered if okay then check how high the bottom bezel is off the desk surface would be really appreciated.


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I guess if at all possible, see the lowest height at which the monitor can be lowered if okay then check how high the bottom bezel is off the desk surface would be really appreciated.


Highest ergonomic height from worktop to bottom bar is 20cm

Lowest ergonomic height from worktop to bottom bar is 8cm


----------



## Radox-0

Fantastic. Huge thanks for that.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterDav*
> 
> 65cm x 35cm would do the trick ?
> Thanks


Do you mean worktop size or are you talking about the monitor


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterDav*
> 
> It's the size of the wooden board I'd lay on top of my AV Receiver to sit monitor's stand.


That will give you about 30cm between the screen and your position, I would try it, however I think that would be too close


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterDav*
> 
> My desk is 80cm depth, it's the same I had years ago when 21" Iiyama CRT was my monitor, PG348Q will fit methinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is I've an AV Receiver to control my speakers, on top of which is now sitting my 27".
> Will have to cut a wooden board in order to interpose between the receiver and the 34".


Sorry, if you just wanted to put your monitor on it, then 65cm length and 30cm depth will be fine


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## PeeteTheSwede

Got mine yesterday.

Seems very nice so far. No issues getting it to run at 100hz and no coil whine at all.
Got IPS glow from lower corners when screen is black but nothing I can see while gaming in fullscreen.

I run it with 980 TI in SLI









https://goo.gl/photos/D7SUgGbhyqfZKdLs8
https://goo.gl/photos/SnJDAm9gYnmiXmLs5
https://goo.gl/photos/iF25wEmyesntNdMUA
https://goo.gl/photos/pbWrLVn3PKdR8jNs7


----------



## combat fighter

Does this monitor support user firmware updates?


----------



## JohnJDDoe

Will a Single 980 ti be enough in new games with 3440x1440 Resolution?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnJDDoe*
> 
> Will a Single 980 ti be enough in new games with 3440x1440 Resolution?


Yep. While you will not be able to max everything, it will be a nice experience and G-Sync will help smooth out any dips.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeeteTheSwede*
> 
> Got mine yesterday.
> 
> Seems very nice so far. No issues getting it to run at 100hz and no coil whine at all.
> Got IPS glow from lower corners when screen is black but nothing I can see while gaming in fullscreen.
> 
> I run it with 980 TI in SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/D7SUgGbhyqfZKdLs8
> https://goo.gl/photos/SnJDAm9gYnmiXmLs5
> https://goo.gl/photos/iF25wEmyesntNdMUA
> https://goo.gl/photos/pbWrLVn3PKdR8jNs7


The first and second image look really good


----------



## SimRacer925

Please help me.. I got this PG348Q yesterday but I cant get my monitor to show black.. I always get a very heavy red/grey look into the black, it is far away from beeing black actually.
How to get the black black?

This picture actually should be totally BLACK but look at that...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> Please help me.. I got this PG348Q yesterday but I cant get my monitor to show black.. I always get a very heavy red/grey look into the black, it is far away from beeing black actually.
> How to get the black black?
> 
> This picture actually should be totally BLACK but look at that...


What have you done

Can you actually use the monitor

Can you change settings in the OSD

Have you tried a different cable


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What have you done
> 
> Can you actually use the monitor
> 
> Can you change settings in the OSD
> 
> Have you tried a different cable


I only connected the monitor to my pc and started the EIZO monitor test and this is the result when the monitor should display pure black. Doenst matter which setting I use, I cant get a proper black color.. And I actually dont know whats wrong, I had several X34 here before this Asus one and the X34 was able to show real black but this one is showing red/grey but no black at all


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> I only connected the monitor to my pc and started the EIZO monitor test and this is the result when the monitor should display pure black. Doenst matter which setting I use, I cant get a proper black color.. And I actually dont know whats wrong, I had several X34 here before this Asus one and the X34 was able to show real black but this one is showing red/grey but no black at all


What is the EZIO monitor test, have you tried other tests and just try to show a black image on the screen


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What is the EZIO monitor test, have you tried other tests and just try to show a black image on the screen


yes other picture are also far away from beeing black, also in games it looks horrible! pCars at night is nearly with sunshine and far away from driving in the night..


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> yes other picture are also far away from beeing black, also in games it looks horrible! pCars at night is nearly with sunshine and far away from driving in the night..


Try another DP cable and try a HDMI cable


----------



## combat fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combat fighter*
> 
> Does this monitor support user firmware updates?


Anyone?


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Try another DP cable and try a HDMI cable


Other DP cable with the same result.
Maybe it is because I used an icc profile for the X34? Mybe the icc profile is still active? How to proofe that and deleting the icc?

Anyway, found a workaround. Went into the nvidia control panel and changed the gamma setting from +1,00 to +0,70 and now the black is pure black!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> Other DP cable with the same result.
> Maybe it is because I used an icc profile for the X34? Mybe the icc profile is still active? How to proofe that and deleting the icc?
> 
> Anyway, found a workaround. Went into the nvidia control panel and changed the gamma setting from +1,00 to +0,70 and now the black is pure black!


It could be the ICC profile if you can change the gamma in the NVIDIA Control panel to get pure black, I do not know how to delete the profile


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It could be the ICC profile if you can change the gamma in the NVIDIA Control panel to get pure black, I do not know how to delete the profile


mhm bad solution, after pc reboot the previously saved changed gamma in the nvidia control panel is not loading








Is there any way to change gamma in the OSD of the monitor?`Cant find anything..


----------



## Dr Mad

In my opinion, this is not related to calibration profile.
When you use NVCP to change color settings (include gamma) it automatically bypass Windows ICC profile.
You should not have to drop the gamma curve to 0.7, it's nonsense.

How is the black when you only turn on the monitor?
Same question but before loading Windows; in BIOS for example.

You could try a monitor reset via OSD but you should know there's no gamma option.


----------



## Wagnelles

I think ASUS fixed some of the issues the X34 had in exchange of a defective and malfuncioning fanbase. Pick your poison


----------



## Spiriva

I suggest you go visit either or both of these threads if you want to talk about the predator x34:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-displays-show-your-images-or-experience-here and or http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync

This thread is a "Owners Club", I really dont understand why some of you just visit this thread and start with your bull**** again ? It destroyed the other thread that was about the pg348q, so if you dont own a pg348q or have questions about it before buying it then i dont see the point of writing in this thread too, unless ofc you are just out to destroy this thread too.

And just to be clear the monitor i had before this pg348q was a Acer xb270hu that was very nice and i was very happy with....


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I suggest you go visit either or both of these threads if you want to talk about the predator x34:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-displays-show-your-images-or-experience-here and or http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync
> 
> This thread is a "Owners Club", I really dont understand why some of you just visit this thread and start with your bull**** again ? It destroyed the other thread that was about the pg348q, so if you dont own a pg348q or have questions about it before buying it then i dont see the point of writing in this thread too, unless ofc you are just out to destroy this thread too.
> 
> And just to be clear the monitor i had before this pg348q was a Acer xb270hu that was very nice and i was very happy with....


Do you play Rise of the Tomb Raider, if you do, could you post some screen shots


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Do you play Rise of the Tomb Raider, if you do, could you post some screen shots


I havent bought Tomb Raider yet, still trying to figure out if i will or not







Mostly waiting for Need for Speed to make it out to pc, that game looks amazing!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I suggest you go visit either or both of these threads if you want to talk about the predator x34:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-displays-show-your-images-or-experience-here and or http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync
> 
> This thread is a "Owners Club", I really dont understand why some of you just visit this thread and start with your bull**** again ? It destroyed the other thread that was about the pg348q, so if you dont own a pg348q or have questions about it before buying it then i dont see the point of writing in this thread too, unless ofc you are just out to destroy this thread too.
> 
> And just to be clear the monitor i had before this pg348q was a Acer xb270hu that was very nice and i was very happy with....


No one was talking about the Predator x34 except for Metros. Which was partially my point... Unless you mean Metros should go there to bash it, then sure I guess. That would certainly be preferable to seeing it here.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> No one was talking about the Predator x34 except for Metros. Which was partially my point... Unless you mean Metros should go there to bash it, then sure I guess. That would certainly be preferable to seeing it here.


Take it as you see fit. But if you dont own a pg348q or planning buying one we´re done here.


----------



## Radox-0

Well my current panel LG34UC97-S (amusingly the exact same underlying one as this one) is gone. Confirmed I am number 12 of the 20 panels coming in next week Friday









Also getting my 3rd Titan X back tomorrow after prior was KIA so all ready for this panel now, bring on next Friday


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Take it as you see fit. But if you dont own a pg348q or planning buying one we´re done here.


I have stated a few times that I plan to buy one. Got rid of the x34 over two weeks ago. I want realistic information and conversation, not to read about how terrible the x34 is... Which, by the way, is essentially the same monitor as the PG348Q.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Well my current panel LG34UC97-S (amusingly the exact same underlying one as this one) is gone. Confirmed I am number 12 of the 20 panels coming in next week Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also getting my 3rd Titan X back tomorrow after prior was KIA so all ready for this panel now, bring on next Friday


You only need two Titan X as they can run 3440x1440p at high FPS in nearly every game, what games do you want to play


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## muSPK

Can Atomicus and Smokey the Bear plz stop troll this thread? It was already bad in the last one. I really hope a mod comes in here and clear this thread of this nonsense.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You only need two Titan X as they can run 3440x1440p at high FPS in nearly every game, what games do you want to play


Yep, your right. But been using 3440 x 1440 for nearly a year now and generally use 200% or 2 x DSR in SLI supported titles so the grunt and the 12 gb of VRAM always comes into use. Sadly of course DSR will no longer be possible I believe with SLI + G-Sync.

EDIT: To add, not buying another one just for the panel, always been running with 3. But one just died recently so getting a shiny brand new one.


----------



## Killathas

I read somewhere earlier that the release date will be on Feb 26th. I contacted ASUS and their reply was, "there is no official release date at this time". Does anyone have a more concrete date?


----------



## Killathas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You are the ones who normally get things first and the UK normally get it after a US release, like games


Well you win this time. None of the monitors on the market in the US are as good as the one sitting on your desk. That you cant even use!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killathas*
> 
> Well you win this time. None of the monitors on the market in the US are as good as the one sitting on your desk. That you cant even use!


Only another day, then I can use it


----------



## x3sphere

It's worth mentioning that people reporting no coil whine should list their brightness. On a full white screen @ 30 brightnes I can hear a slight buzz from my X34, but at 50+ brightness I no longer hear it. At even lower values, the buzz gets louder.


----------



## PCM2

Do you have the volume at 0? Because that clears up any whine from the XR341CK.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> Other DP cable with the same result.
> Maybe it is because I used an icc profile for the X34? Mybe the icc profile is still active? How to proofe that and deleting the icc?
> 
> Anyway, found a workaround. Went into the nvidia control panel and changed the gamma setting from +1,00 to +0,70 and now the black is pure black!


My possible solution was reported and removed, but here it is again. I guess spam is more valuable.

To remove the ICC profiles _left behind_ from your x34, right-click your desktop, click display settings > advanced display settings > display adapter properties. Click color management under the color management tab in the prompt that appears. Under the Devices tab you can remove your x34 profiles and add whatever came with the pg348q, then set that as your default profile.

Hopefully that will fix it.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Do you have the volume at 0? Because that clears up any whine from the XR341CK.


Ah interesting, I tried that but didn't seem to have any impact on the whine. Only the brightness level does for some reason.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Ah interesting, I tried that but didn't seem to have any impact on the whine. Only the brightness level does for some reason.


It could be different on the X34. On the XR341CK it disappears if you set the speakers to '0' so they are muted and also changes depending on brightness and other settings. Does the whine persist at all refresh rates as well? If you set it to 60Hz for example.

P.S. Sorry if I'm de-railing the PG348Q thread a bit here for the sake of my own curiosity.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It could be different on the X34. On the XR341CK it disappears if you set the speakers to '0' so they are muted and also changes depending on brightness and other settings. Does the whine persist at all refresh rates as well? If you set it to 60Hz for example.
> 
> P.S. Sorry if I'm de-railing the PG348Q thread a bit here for the sake of my own curiosity.


Yeah it does persist at all refresh rates, going down to 60 Hz does makes the noise less audible though. Can barely hear it at 60 Hz while keeping the brightness @ 30.


----------



## p0Pe

How come there is people who has this monitor now, but no reviews out?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> How come there is people who has this monitor now, but no reviews out?


Monitor review samples always seem to take a while to get sent out, has happened with quite a few models of late, where they've been available to buy before many reviews are seen... we all know they cherry pick perfect monitors for review, so I imagine they want to make sure they send out flawless examples to everyone, which can take time to ensure. Hopefully that will be easier with the PG34 if they've QC'd properly in the first place.


----------



## p0Pe

Yeah.. I bought the acer X34 and judged it only on reviews. None of them mentioned the problems I have had on mine. So this time I will be reading more into user reviews before dropping this kind of cash on a monitor.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Cleaned and reopened. A reminder to everyone
Quote:


> ||General Guidelines||
> Your usage of Overclock.net is contingent on the following:
> You positively contribute to the forum and its membership
> You aid in maintaining a friendly and professional atmosphere
> You live within the rules and regulations set out by Overclock.net
> You respect the site, its management and its members
> You do not troll or attempt to stir up trouble within the community
> You do not accrue more than 20 active infraction points OR 10 total infractions.


http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service


----------



## Metros

Scan has now got a date of 22nd February for the ASUS PG348Q


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Scan has now got a date of 22nd February for the ASUS PG348Q


Thanks for the heads up bud









Was going to be in on the 26th but was not available the Saturday so delivery date was chosen as 29th, now its the 23rd


----------



## p0Pe

Also stated as 23´ in many danish shops. Though they are all 1000 dkk / 100 GBP more expensive than scan -_-

Still really want more reviews of this one before throwing the cash after it.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Also stated as 23´ in many danish shops. Though they are all 1000 dkk / 100 GBP more expensive than scan -_-
> 
> Still really want more reviews of this one before throwing the cash after it.






In German tho


----------



## egraphixstudios

That mini review mostly goes over the asthetics of the monitor, removing stand, overclocking and how how to switch off the red eyed logo.

Cant wait till Linus or Jayz2cents gets this for review...


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> That mini review mostly goes over the asthetics of the monitor, removing stand, overclocking and how how to switch off the red eyed logo.
> 
> Cant wait till Linus or Jayz2cents gets this for review...


I'm in the same boat. Linus will more than likely compare it directly to the x34 since they have like 10 in that office room of theirs.

Tax returns were done last night. Just waiting for a release date in the US and more reviews.


----------



## combat fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Also stated as 23´ in many danish shops. Though they are all 1000 dkk / 100 GBP more expensive than scan -_-
> 
> Still really want more reviews of this one before throwing the cash after it.


Does Scan still check the monitor for dead pixels, BLB, etc if you ask them?

Do you have to pay extra for that?


----------



## solBLACK

Does anyone know how much the monitor weighs without the stand? Asus' site states Net Weight(Esti.): 11.2kg (Just under 25pounds) Gross Weight(Esti.):15.5kg (Just over 34 pounds). That seems pretty heavy. I don't plan on using the stand as I think it's pretty ugly.

Scan.co.uk has it listed better than the Asus website.
Weight (with Stand): 11.1 kg


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combat fighter*
> 
> Does Scan still check the monitor for dead pixels, BLB, etc if you ask them?
> 
> Do you have to pay extra for that?


Yeah, however they only did it for me as I have spend around £6K with them in the last month, I had to pay £30 for them to check it as well, still worth it though


----------



## Diversion

Thats pretty awesome the monitor has a latch release without the need for tools/unscrewing stuff.


----------



## Metros

Did any of the owners use the disc that came with the ASUS PG348Q, is it for drivers


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Thats pretty awesome the monitor has a latch release without the need for tools/unscrewing stuff.


Dell's have had this for like 15 years..


----------



## Metros

My EK Predator 360mm is coming tomorrow, I can now actually use my ASUS PG348Q, Rise of the Tomb Raider pictures coming tomorrow









Hopefully the courier does not break it


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Yeah.. I bought the acer X34 and judged it only on reviews. None of them mentioned the problems I have had on mine. So this time I will be reading more into user reviews before dropping this kind of cash on a monitor.


Unfortunately most reviewers loyalty lies with the manufacturer's and not their audience.

You'd be hard pressed to find any pg278q reviews pointing out pixel inversion, pg279q reviews pointing out the dreaded uniformity. While these reviewers probably think a lot of these QC issues shouldn't be mentioned since they vary so wildly among units, you'd think they would at least acknowledge issues like the scanlines on [nearly?] every x34 that will never go away and would alter a person's decision to buy the product.

But then that's exactly the beauty of these forums, and why it's important to be honest about issues.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Did any of the owners use the disc that came with the ASUS PG348Q, is it for drivers


I assume it is, since PG279Q disks have old NVIDIA drivers on them. I haven't even put one in









But yeah I gave up on those after 4 units and I'm now waiting for the PG348Q to arrive within a few weeks.

I'll try to keep my hopes on a more neutral level than I initially did with the PG279Q. I'd rather be positively surprised than very disappointed this time









How are yours working guys? Any issues?

I haven't yet bought a GTX 980 Ti, waiting for Pascal, so I hope my single GTX 970 can handle this...

Gotta admit, I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> I assume it is, since PG279Q disks have old NVIDIA drivers on them. I haven't even put one in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah I gave up on those after 4 units and I'm now waiting for the PG348Q to arrive within a few weeks.
> 
> I'll try to keep my hopes on a more neutral level than I initially did with the PG279Q. I'd rather be positively surprised than very disappointed this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are yours working guys? Any issues?
> 
> I haven't yet bought a GTX 980 Ti, waiting for Pascal, so I hope my single GTX 970 can handle this...
> 
> Gotta admit, I'm pretty excited.


I got Scan to do a report on mine, they said it has a small amount of backlight/IPS glow, 100hz and no coil whine, still not used it, as I have been waiting for my EK Predator 360mm

I will play some Rise of the Tomb Raider tomorrow


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> I haven't yet bought a GTX 980 Ti, waiting for Pascal, so I hope my single GTX 970 can handle this...
> 
> Gotta admit, I'm pretty excited.


I'm in the same boat. I'll be running a single GTX 980 until Pascal. A friend of mine said Pascal is going to be really awesome for higher res displays. Should be able to handle these ultrawides with ease.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl4ppy*
> 
> Dell's have had this for like 15 years..


I know.. but this isn't a Dell bruh


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Unfortunately most reviewers loyalty lies with the manufacturer's and not their audience.
> 
> You'd be hard pressed to find any pg278q reviews pointing out pixel inversion, pg279q reviews pointing out the dreaded uniformity. While these reviewers probably think a lot of these QC issues shouldn't be mentioned since they vary so wildly among units, you'd think they would at least acknowledge issues like the scanlines on [nearly?] every x34 that will never go away and would alter a person's decision to buy the product.
> 
> But then that's exactly the beauty of these forums, and why it's important to be honest about issues.


Guess you didn't read my review of the PG278Q then!







Wouldn't be surprised if you didn't though, despite probably being the most thorough and brutally honest review of that monitor it doesn't rank too highly on the good old search engines. Probably my worst ranking review. And I have already refused to review the PG279Q for ASUS because of the current state of QC on that model. So some reviewers certainly do care about their audience.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Guess you didn't read my review of the PG278Q then!


Apparently I was foolish not to. Wicked write up man! That was probably the perfect review... You are miles better than -insert any given youtuber here-.









EDIT: Indeed, I did have to search specifically for PCM PG278Q for it to show up, but now that PCM is bookmarked... I like your style!


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Apparently I was foolish not to. Wicked write up man! That was probably the perfect review... You are miles better than -insert any given youtuber here-.


Hehe, as per my edit I don't blame you for not finding it. But yeah I'm more than happy to tell it like it is.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> ...I have already refused to review the PG279Q for ASUS because of the current state of QC on that model. So some reviewers certainly do care about their audience.


Do you get to keep it, because you KNOW they'd cherry pick you the perfect most flawless PG279Q if you did agree to review it.


----------



## combat fighter

Have there been any of these panels not being able to reach 100Hz?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combat fighter*
> 
> Have there been any of these panels not being able to reach 100Hz?


Only just released and not enough out there to know if this is going to be an issue or not yet...


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## Metros

Do the people with the ASUS PG348Q, select force V-Sync on when you go over the refresh rate with G-Sync or do you turn off V-Sync when it goes over the refresh rate


----------



## jacob650

Coming from 3 144hz Asus monitors, can't wait to jump on the single 34" 1440, I always had good luck with Asus from Motherboards, Graphics cards, and monitors, yes I maybe a fan boy but they didn't let me down so far, and it something goes bad, not hating at all, just take my loss and move on. worst case I'll exchange the item, So I am eager for this monitor to come out. have good hope folks and I'll be one of the early adopter here in the US once I get the chance to buy it!


----------



## p0Pe

Alright, ordered the monitor. Now I have 6 days to see if anyone experience problems with theirs.

Can we add a colum to the spreadsheet with "have you experienced any other problems?" after the scanlines colum


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Do you get to keep it, because you KNOW they'd cherry pick you the perfect most flawless PG279Q if you did agree to review it.


No, I'd have to return it to them.







And actually they didn't give me a cherry-picked or flawless PG27AQ as it happens.


----------



## KickAssCop

Not to read the whole thread but what is the price of this monitor?


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Alright, ordered the monitor. Now I have 6 days to see if anyone experience problems with theirs.
> 
> Can we add a colum to the spreadsheet with "have you experienced any other problems?" after the scanlines colum


like coil whine, dead pixels and white color uniformity?


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> like coil whine, dead pixels and white color uniformity?


Exactly. I can live with a monitor that only clocks to 95 hz, but I cannot live with coilwhine.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Not to read the whole thread but what is the price of this monitor?


Basically a £1000 in the uk so carrying about a 10% price premium over the x34 you can get from same retailers you can for this. Basically I expect for most places it will be x34 prices + New and General ROG tax


----------



## kars10

i've been lurking on these forums prior to getting my pg348q and appreciated all the input, so i'm offering my two cents.

see my reddit post here:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/46e8pe/personal_review_asus_pg348q_gaming_ultrawide/

copypasta:

I was reading up on gaming ultrawides for over a month and was waiting for the right monitor to jump on after the x34 disappointing me.
I decided to hope for better QC from ASUS and just got mine today.
As I know I would appreciate a post like this one if I were still looking to buy, I decided to offer to answer any questions and give some input.
The Basics:
very minor coil whine (only noticed this once during the EIZO image test when switching from bright white to black, never heard it anywhere else on the desktop or in game. My fans, which are not that loud, are much louder)
minor backlight bleed
(see this screenshot


http://imgur.com/HwOJHYY

 . NOTE: I took this shot as to get the best possible representation with an iphone. the bleed at the bottom IS NOT THERE. Only the camera picks up this because of angle/ips glow or whatever, as i tried to capture the top in the best way possible. the bottom is perfectly fine. the only bleed is what you see at the top. imho, acceptable amount of bleed)
100hz overclock: perfectly stable
Scanlines: none so far! (with 100HZ + Gsync)
Dead Pixels: only 1 (stuck at greyish-black) at the bottom right. Unnoticeable.
Banding: none to very minor.
Having said all that, I think I will be keeping this one. Its 100EUR more than the Acer, but has much less problems, the menu is much better, the ROG display at the bottom kinda neat (but the hideous orange metal design and backside are awful, but thats subjective)
Anyway, hope this comes in handy. Definitely recommend the monitor if you have the cash. Upgraded from the 1st asus swift (TN, pg278q). Slight degradation down to 100Hz from 144, but 100hz is enough imo. I don't get 144fps is most games @ 1440p on ultra anyway, so I prefer ultrawide with 100FPS @ 3440


----------



## egraphixstudios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kars10*
> 
> i've been lurking on these forums prior to getting my pg348q and appreciated all the input, so i'm offering my two cents.
> 
> see my reddit post here:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/46e8pe/personal_review_asus_pg348q_gaming_ultrawide/
> 
> copypasta:
> 
> I was reading up on gaming ultrawides for over a month and was waiting for the right monitor to jump on after the x34 disappointing me.
> I decided to hope for better QC from ASUS and just got mine today.
> As I know I would appreciate a post like this one if I were still looking to buy, I decided to offer to answer any questions and give some input.
> The Basics:
> very minor coil whine (only noticed this once during the EIZO image test when switching from bright white to black, never heard it anywhere else on the desktop or in game. My fans, which are not that loud, are much louder)
> minor backlight bleed
> (see this screenshot
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/HwOJHYY
> 
> . NOTE: I took this shot as to get the best possible representation with an iphone. the bleed at the bottom IS NOT THERE. Only the camera picks up this because of angle/ips glow or whatever, as i tried to capture the top in the best way possible. the bottom is perfectly fine. the only bleed is what you see at the top. imho, acceptable amount of bleed)
> 100hz overclock: perfectly stable
> Scanlines: none so far! (with 100HZ + Gsync)
> Dead Pixels: only 1 (stuck at greyish-black) at the bottom right. Unnoticeable.
> Banding: none to very minor.
> Having said all that, I think I will be keeping this one. Its 100EUR more than the Acer, but has much less problems, the menu is much better, the ROG display at the bottom kinda neat (but the hideous orange metal design and backside are awful, but thats subjective)
> Anyway, hope this comes in handy. Definitely recommend the monitor if you have the cash. Upgraded from the 1st asus swift (TN, pg278q). Slight degradation down to 100Hz from 144, but 100hz is enough imo. I don't get 144fps is most games @ 1440p on ultra anyway, so I prefer ultrawide with 100FPS @ 3440


Can you do me one favor and measure the height of the display from base to top of screen when it is set to its lowest height setting? I've got a Ikea fredde desk and wondering if it will fit in height with the stand- otherwise I will have to find a VESA arm mount.


----------



## kars10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> Can you do me one favor and measure the height of the display from base to top of screen when it is set to its lowest height setting? I've got a Ikea fredde desk and wondering if it will fit in height with the stand- otherwise I will have to find a VESA arm mount.


alright random internet stranger, i will do you this favor.

43,9cm with the monitor heighadjustment pushed all the way to the bottom


----------



## egraphixstudios

thanks!! soo Much!!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kars10*
> 
> alright random internet stranger, i will do you this favor.
> 
> 43,9cm with the monitor heighadjustment pushed all the way to the bottom


thanks!! soo Much!!


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## Dr Mad

Here is my contribution :

- Monitor purchased from : LDLC (France)
- 100hz stable : yes
- scanlines : yes
- coil whine : yes (at anything under 35 brightness and 100hz)
- dead pixels : none so far
- backlight bleed : yes but it's very moderate

I add 2 crappy Pendulum Demo photos, Gsync On & Gsync Off :





This with FPS Slider fixed to 60hz. It becomes worse when under 60.

Also, I noticed there's color shift along the top monitor (2cm height), white color is a bit reddish. This is just like my very first X34 from Alternate (October batch).

Other than that, color uniformity is really good.


----------



## p0Pe

Does these monitors state when they where produced? Like the X34 did? If so, we might as well add that to the spreadsheet.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Here is my contribution :
> 
> - Monitor purchased from : LDLC (France)
> - 100hz stable : yes
> - scanlines : yes
> - coil whine : yes (at anything under 35 brightness and 100hz)


How noticeable are the scanlines? Is it enough for you to send back for a replacement?

I'm also very confused by the coil whine you're reporting. The more you turn down the brightness the louder it gets, or is it just audible at anything below 35? It seems odd as it's completely different than my Plasma TV. The damn thing will sound like a bug zapper when displaying an all white screen, but if the white is more mute it won't be as loud.


----------



## PCM2

Could you guys also confirm that the coil whine persists if the speakers are disabled completely (volume set to '0').


----------



## x3sphere

Yep, I noticed that on my X34 as well, lower the brightness the more audible the coil whine is.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> How noticeable are the scanlines? Is it enough for you to send back for a replacement?
> 
> I'm also very confused by the coil whine you're reporting. The more you turn down the brightness the louder it gets, or is it just audible at anything below 35? It seems odd as it's completely different than my Plasma TV. The damn thing will sound like a bug zapper when displaying an all white screen, but if the white is more mute it won't be as loud.


In game, I'd say scanlines are not disturbing when FPS are 80-100. 60-70 and I see them easily with dark tones colors (blue/purple). Looking at the sky in Witcher 3 or Fallout 4, I can see them, even more when FPS drop down to ~50.
But I must admit that it's better than the best X34 I got concerning scanlines.
I still have 10 days before returning the monitor, I already preordered another one at a "really good" price (1150€).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Could you guys also confirm that the coil whine persists if the speakers are disabled completely (volume set to '0').


Speakers are disabled.
Don't hear anything at 50 brightness but it's clearly audible at 35 and even more at 20. This is annoying since 50 is way too much and I need 20 brightness to make a good ICC calibration profile (X-rite colorimeter).


----------



## Metros

There are a lot of people who like high brightness with these Ultra wide panels


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> There are a lot of people who like high brightness with these Ultra wide panels


Please, don't start all that again.
You should stop talking for everyone,


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Please, don't start all that again.
> You should stop talking for everyone,


What do you mean, I was just thinking why people do it, if you want to use low brightness, that is fine


----------



## -Mick-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Don't hear anything at 50 brightness but it's clearly audible at 35 and even more at 20. This is annoying since 50 is way too much and I need 20 brightness to make a good ICC calibration profile (X-rite colorimeter).


I always calibrate my monitors to 115-120cd/m2
I'm guessing this would be with in 20 -30 brightness range.

From normal viewing distance in a silent room, how bad actually is the whine.
Thanks


----------



## Dr Mad

I'm sitting at ~60cm of the screen (arm's lenght) and it's audible when I set 20/25 brightness but mostly when monitor displays a lot of white, let's say 50-60%.
It stops when I disable overclocking so it's not so annoying when I have to work with Ableton Live for hours


----------



## Metros

I have added the "Any other issues" question within the owners form

If you need me to enter an issue (for the owners in the form) I will edit the form


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## Dr Mad

Neither of them.

I regognize I did bad camera focus on purpose just to not hurt Metros sensibility by showing him how PG348 & X34 could share the same genotype









Just kidding...


----------



## Grognak

Can anyone link a site that sells the Asus PG348Q in the United States?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grognak*
> 
> Can anyone link a site that sells the Asus PG348Q in the United States?


The US is not currently selling it


----------



## Grognak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> The US is not currently selling it


Any idea when it releases in the US?


----------



## -Mick-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> I'm sitting at ~60cm of the screen (arm's lenght) and it's audible when I set 20/25 brightness but mostly when monitor displays a lot of white, let's say 50-60%.
> It stops when I disable overclocking so it's not so annoying when I have to work with Ableton Live for hours


Thanks.

So the whining only happens when running the monitor @ 100Hz

Or is it anything above 60Hz


----------



## Roger Huston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grognak*
> 
> Any idea when it releases in the US?


First, there is no official word on a release date, everything here is pure speculation.

However, on the US site the PG348Q page is live: http://www.asus.com/us/Monitors/ROG-SWIFT-PG348Q/, but it it not linked from the main Wide-Viewing monitors page: http://www.asus.com/us/Monitors/WideViewing-Products/, nor can you get to it via search results.

I also called Asus Customer Support yesterday and the monitor is now listed in their backend, but there is no information listed for the display. For the customer support rep, this was the first time he had heard of the monitor and was going to do more digging for his own curiosity.

What does this all mean? My guess this means that the monitor is not going to be released in the next day or two in the US. Best guess is that we are looking at the end of Feb at the earliest. The monitor is listed in Customer Support's back end systems which is a step forward than it was 2 weeks ago. Previously, a rep said that they usually get info about 2 weeks before release. The fact that not all the info was there on the page leads me to believe that the release is not imminent.

Roger


----------



## Metros

Backlight bleed/IPS glow, almost impossible to notice it even when in a dark room, brightness is at 80 percent



Background


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Backlight bleed/IPS glow, almost impossible to notice it even when in a dark room, brightness is at 80 percent
> 
> 
> 
> Background


Looking good!







I guess the cooler came today too then ? Does it preforms well too ?
Btw does it include "ek vardar" fans ? I got 16 of the ek vardar 1450 rpm in my system, and absolutly love them


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the cooler came today too then ? Does it preforms well too ?
> Btw does it include "ek vardar" fans ? I got 16 of the ek vardar 1450 rpm in my system, and absolutly love them


Not tested any games yet

My GTX 980ti Lightnings seem to be stuck at 100 percent, this happens in the BIOS and is still there at idle

What I have tried:

Upgrading NVIDIA Drivers (using 361.91)

Using MSI Afterburner (at 0 percent fan speed, the GPUs are still at 100 percent)


----------



## Spiriva

Try uninstalling the nvidia drivers using Display Driver Uninstaller, and then installing them back again.

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html


----------



## reetzy

What sort of frame rates are people getting with a 980ti?


----------



## Metros

There is a new review from OC3D









http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/asus_pg348q_34_rog_swift_monitor_review/1


----------



## Dr Mad

This is not a review but an advertorial at best









Better wait for TFT Central / Prad.de to put their hand on it









ps - I see that you did not add me to the owner's list.

edit : the video review is a bit better, the overclock3D website review is a summary, so.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> This is not a review but an advertorial at best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better wait for TFT Central / Prad.de to put their hand on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps - I see that you did not add me to the owner's list.
> 
> edit : the video review is a bit better, the overclock3D website review is a summary, so.


You just have to do the form


----------



## kabu

Just got mine.
Looks like it's dead on arrival.
Ordered yesterday. Just got delivered.
Powers on. I can get to OSD.
But that is as long as no displayport or HDMI cable is connected to it.

If a monitor cable is connected, it does not power on.
If it has only the power cable connected and I aproach the HDMI or DP port with the monitor cable, the sparks are flying.
Looks like I have to go through the RMA cycle.

Bummer, not the way I wanted to spent my Saturday morning.

Edit: Just checked with Multimeter. It puts 19.2V to the HDMI connector outer case. This should surely not be the case?


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabu*
> 
> Just got mine.
> Looks like it's dead on arrival.
> Ordered yesterday. Just got delivered.
> Powers on. I can get to OSD.
> But that is as long as no displayport or HDMI cable is connected to it.
> 
> If a monitor cable is connected, it does not power on.
> If it has only the power cable connected and I aproach the HDMI or DP port with the monitor cable, the sparks are flying.
> Looks like I have to go through the RMA cycle.
> 
> Bummer, not the way I wanted to spent my Saturday morning.


I guess it happens even when you connect to mobo hdmi and other devices? Dang..scary..


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabu*
> 
> Just got mine.
> Looks like it's dead on arrival.
> Ordered yesterday. Just got delivered.
> Powers on. I can get to OSD.
> But that is as long as no displayport or HDMI cable is connected to it.
> 
> If a monitor cable is connected, it does not power on.
> If it has only the power cable connected and I aproach the HDMI or DP port with the monitor cable, the sparks are flying.
> Looks like I have to go through the RMA cycle.
> 
> Bummer, not the way I wanted to spent my Saturday morning.
> 
> Edit: Just checked with Multimeter. It puts 19.2V to the HDMI connector outer case. This should surely not be the case?


Could you please fill in the owners form, and write DOA under "other problems" so that we can track somewhat how many of these comes with faults and are DOA?


----------



## tranceholic

Hello all ,

Just got mine , coming from the old Swift PG278Q 144hz TN panel , here is what I think:

Pros:
1-The design on this thing , is just unbelievable , you will brag about it for sure.
2-IPS panel , amazing colors , Deep blacks , huge difference from PG278Q.
3-same pixel density as any 1440p screen , just hell alot wider.
4-the curviness is really relaxing to the eye.
5-the red projected logo of ROG is a great addition to the overall design , yet not distracting , you will shortly forget about it.
6-Refresh rate of 100 , easy to overclock , the difference between 100hz and 144hz was barely noticeable.

Cons:
1-noticable input lag over the PG278Q , expected.
2-using a PQ321Q IGZO IPS panel , I noticed even though this is an IPS , it is still not as good as the PQ321Q.
3-when using the monitor at 100hz , I feel like you lose a tiny bit of colors.

Overall, am very happy with this purchase.

here are some pictures:

before you ask what TV is this , its an 88" Samsung 9500 , the photo is there for size comparison.


----------



## sl4ppy

I'd love to see one size compared to a 30"... I'm considering swapping my Dell u3014 2560x1600 for a PG348Q, but the size reduction and lower vertical res. concern me... I want bigger & more; not smaller & less... /torn.


----------



## Radox-0

Holy moley, was going to ask how big that TV was till I saw your already pre-emptied that question, makes the monitor look tiny.


----------



## kabu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabu*
> 
> Just got mine.
> Looks like it's dead on arrival.
> Ordered yesterday. Just got delivered.
> Powers on. I can get to OSD.
> But that is as long as no displayport or HDMI cable is connected to it.
> 
> If a monitor cable is connected, it does not power on.
> If it has only the power cable connected and I aproach the HDMI or DP port with the monitor cable, the sparks are flying.
> Looks like I have to go through the RMA cycle.
> 
> Bummer, not the way I wanted to spent my Saturday morning.
> 
> Edit: Just checked with Multimeter. It puts 19.2V to the HDMI connector outer case. This should surely not be the case?


So after packing my monitor back and having a long walk, I decided to give it a another try with an another external power supply.

It works!

now I need to test if it is otherwise fine and I want to keep it, provided that Asus Customer Service would agree just to ship me a another power supply instead of the broken one.
I'm uising a laptop powersupply from my 5 years old Asus ROG laptop now. Rated pretty much the same 19V 6.32A output.


----------



## blackforce

i had this happen with one of my rogs, and they did just that sent me a new power brick,

hope everything else is working good for you.


----------



## kabu

sofar everything else seems fine;

100Hz no problems
no dead pixels
minor BLB or IPS glow, nothing bad
have not noticed any scan lines, etc yet
no coil whine

I was gaming on 3 monitor surround view before.
Benq XL2420z in the middle with 2 x Benq XL2411z on the sides. 120Hz with Blur reduction.
Colour reproduction on this is much better. Pretty much on par with my old Dell U2711.
Gotta keep testing if this is a keeper or what...

but I sure as hell did not like the sparks flying with the broken power supply. It put 6 Amps 19 Volts where ground should have been.


----------



## theunknownkid

Can the owners please report on what GPU setup you are running and what framerate you are getting with this Monitor?
I have a single 980ti, wondering if I'll have enough power to make the most out of this monitor?


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tranceholic*
> 
> Hello all ,
> 
> Just got mine , coming from the old Swift PG278Q 144hz TN panel , here is what I think:
> 
> Pros:
> 1-The design on this thing , is just unbelievable , you will brag about it for sure.
> 2-IPS panel , amazing colors , Deep blacks , huge difference from PG278Q.
> 3-same pixel density as any 1440p screen , just hell alot wider.
> 4-the curviness is really relaxing to the eye.
> 5-the red projected logo of ROG is a great addition to the overall design , yet not distracting , you will shortly forget about it.
> 6-Refresh rate of 100 , easy to overclock , the difference between 100hz and 144hz was barely noticeable.
> 
> Cons:
> 1-noticable input lag over the PG278Q , expected.
> 2-using a PQ321Q IGZO IPS panel , I noticed even though this is an IPS , it is still not as good as the PQ321Q.
> 3-when using the monitor at 100hz , I feel like you lose a tiny bit of colors.
> 
> Overall, am very happy with this purchase.
> 
> here are some pictures:
> 
> before you ask what TV is this , its an 88" Samsung 9500 , the photo is there for size comparison.


Thank you for the picture.

I know we don't have all the same money to spend around but you guys with 88' JS9500 are really beyond me







20k-30k $ for a tv is just unthinkable for me. I have the 65 inches version. It's a really nice tv.


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theunknownkid*
> 
> Can the owners please report on what GPU setup you are running and what framerate you are getting with this Monitor?
> I have a single 980ti, wondering if I'll have enough power to make the most out of this monitor?


I am running a single titan x, and struggle to get 100 fps in games such as gta 5 and rainbow six siege with everything maxed out (mostly around 70 fps). So you can run it, but have to turn settings slightly down a notch.


----------



## Wagnelles

Hey Metros, if you don't mind, please change the name of the club and put the full "ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q" name. I think that should make it easier for new people to know what this is about.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> Hey Metros, if you don't mind, please change the name of the club and put the full "ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q" name. I think that should make it easier for new people to know what this is about.


I changed it now


----------



## SRPlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I changed it now


I had the same thought about the official owners name over on the other thread, should be the full name

Which has now been locked by the way, due to me kicking off at an x34 owner there still doing the x34 vs Pg348Q thing. One isn't better than the other, its all down to personal preference. Ah well we both got kicked in the end and its good, the thread was not necessary anymore.









As to the FPS mode question you asked, which I cant answer now on the locked thread, I didn't notice any red tint to it, have you checked your greyscales? Maybe you need a slight tweak to your calibration like I did.

As some others said over on the other thread, if your going to spend that much on a monitor, may as well spend a little extra on a calibrator. It should be perfect out of the box at this price point, but cant complain too much, these things can be corrected.

There's a weird problem with Assassins creed 4 Black Flag. It has a 3440 x 1440 setting, but applying it, I get an in game resolution as though I've got three ultrawides lined up on one screen, anyone else getting this?


----------



## RGSPro

Has anyone not been able to overclock to 100Hz? Seems like the 100Hz rate is pretty good.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRPlus*
> 
> I had the same thought about the official owners name over on the other thread, should be the full name
> 
> Which has now been locked by the way, due to me kicking off at an x34 owner there still doing the x34 vs Pg348Q thing. One isn't better than the other, its all down to personal preference. Ah well we both got kicked in the end and its good, the thread was not necessary anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to the FPS mode question you asked, which I cant answer now on the locked thread, I didn't notice any red tint to it, have you checked your greyscales? Maybe you need a slight tweak to your calibration like I did.
> 
> As some others said over on the other thread, if your going to spend that much on a monitor, may as well spend a little extra on a calibrator. It should be perfect out of the box at this price point, but cant complain too much, these things can be corrected.
> 
> There's a weird problem with Assassins creed 4 Black Flag. It has a 3440 x 1440 setting, but applying it, I get an in game resolution as though I've got three ultrawides lined up on one screen, anyone else getting this?


I cannot make the thread official, a moderator has to do it

Well also using the FPS mode makes the colour contrast off for yellow, blue, red and green, however Race Mode makes the colour contrast correct for all colours, so I think I will use Game mode


----------



## Smokey the Bear

EDIT: I think that will just start another unnecessary fight. I don't want to do that. That's PM material, and you should see it in an e-mail anyways.

If you got a problem with me, feel free to PM me with it any time.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> Has anyone not been able to overclock to 100Hz? Seems like the 100Hz rate is pretty good.


Just keep looking at the owners list, everyone has got 100hz (small sample though)


----------



## SRPlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> EDIT: I think that will just start another unnecessary fight. I don't want to do that. That's PM material, and you should see it in an e-mail anyways.
> 
> If you got a problem with me, feel free to PM me with it any time.


Hey, be calm, I saw your original post before it got down scaled.

I think if someone saw me in real, they also wouldn't want a problem with me  but no it was not about you.

I was answering Metros question about FPS mode, then another member not worth mentioning the name of quoted me, and said how comical it was about the x34 and PPG348Q, and that their only difference is the make and model on the back, although I cant remember mentioning x34 in that post...

I said in a lot more words and posts basically that they may share the same panel and Gsync module, but the rest of the PCB's may be different, and that there aesthetics are also different, some love it, some don't, and some may want the swivel functionality, so its not just about the model number written on the back, and more down to personal preference and needs, then he started mouthing off about me not really being a technical engineer etc, and basically it went into trying to make a technical point with a brick, and then it got a little personal so the moderator quite rightly put a stop to it.

Some don't like the aesthetics of the PG348Q some drool over it, and if you have seen and touched one in real, you know its just oozes quality. The only thing that lets both monitors down is the lottery of getting and good panel IMO.

So if you like the look of the x34, go for it, if you like the look off the PG348Q go for it. You'll get the same picture quality and performance from both, just comes down to personal taste.

Really don't see the point in these comparisons apart from the obvious aesthetics. Lets all smoke the peace pipe on that one please.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Just keep looking at the owners list, everyone has got 100hz (small sample though)


From all the customer reviews I have read, the 100hz issue doesn't seem to be a problem, although there were a few posts on far east sites stating problems but this may have been because of google translate, and a misunderstanding of what they were saying, could also be the cables being used, some may not use the one in the box which is perfectly ok, not realising that their old cable they use for extending is only DP 1.1, or long enough to cause bandwidth degradation... Just speculation, but possible.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I cannot make the thread official, a moderator has to do it
> 
> Well also using the FPS mode makes the colour contrast off for yellow, blue, red and green, however Race Mode makes the colour contrast correct for all colours, so I think I will use Game mode


It's official now .


----------



## SRPlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I cannot make the thread official, a moderator has to do it
> 
> Well also using the FPS mode makes the colour contrast off for yellow, blue, red and green, however Race Mode makes the colour contrast correct for all colours, so I think I will use Game mode


Yes racing mode is the one I am sticking to for now 

Although I have invested in my own calibrator now, rather than borrowing from a service centre.

Got it today! DPD delivery on a Sunday? I was surprised when I got the text last night saying it will be delivered today.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRPlus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, be calm, I saw your original post before it got down scaled.
> 
> I think if someone saw me in real, they also wouldn't want a problem with me  but no it was not about you.
> 
> I was answering Metros question about FPS mode, then another member not worth mentioning the name of quoted me, and said how comical it was about the x34 and PPG348Q, and that their only difference is the make and model on the back, although I cant remember mentioning x34 in that post...
> 
> I said in a lot more words and posts basically that they may share the same panel and Gsync module, but the rest of the PCB's may be different, and that there aesthetics are also different, some love it, some don't, and some may want the swivel functionality, so its not just about the model number written on the back, and more down to personal preference and needs, then he started mouthing off about me not really being a technical engineer etc, and basically it went into trying to make a technical point with a brick, and then it got a little personal so the moderator quite rightly put a stop to it.


I know if I didn't my edit post it would be taken every which way but the one it was originally meant which was to clear the air. I'm glad you saw it though, as I hadn't saw what happened right before the close and assumed the comment was directed at me due to my neutrality or sig rig or something silly.

I was hoping Callsign would be ripping one of these open, but I doubt he will.

A bit more on topic, have any owners found how to enter the service menu yet? I'd like to copy down the sequence if possible.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> It's official now .


Thanks









The thread is now official


----------



## SRPlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I know if I didn't my edit post it would be taken every which way but the one it was originally meant which was to clear the air. I'm glad you saw it though, as I hadn't saw what happened right before the close and assumed the comment was directed at me due to my neutrality or sig rig or something silly.
> 
> I was hoping Callsign would be ripping one of these open, but I doubt he will.
> 
> A bit more on topic, have any owners found how to enter the service menu yet? I'd like to copy down the sequence if possible.


No probs, we are all passionate about our riggs )

Are you wanting to set permanent calibration results so you don't loose them if you factory reset or is there another problem?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRPlus*
> 
> No probs, we are all passionate about our riggs )
> 
> Are you wanting to set permanent calibration results so you don't loose them if you factory reset or is there another problem?


Truth! I was hoping to get a little more detailed information regarding the G-SYNC module, the firmware being used and how it possibly differs from the latest x34's. I'm hoping the menu will also provide the panel information and more like the "die temp" of the g-sync module. One thing that made me uneasy with the x34 was that the module ran at really high temps (Highest I saw was 86c), which didn't give me much confidence in it's longevity and resulted in the monitor putting off a lot of heat. Everyone's x34 had those die temps, so I would like to see how the custom cooler on the PG348Q effects that if at all.

Another thing I'm curious about that the OP may want to consider adding to the information form, is the MFG date of peoples units. The MFG date can help to pinpoint when certain issues were resolved in the QC process. It would also clarify when these units went into manufacturing. The MFG date on the PG348Q can be found underneath the hidden I/O panel.


----------



## SRPlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thread is now official


Da da daaaaahh!!! Fanfare Cheers! Applaud!


----------



## tranceholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Holy moley, was going to ask how big that TV was till I saw your already pre-emptied that question, makes the monitor look tiny.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Thank you for the picture.
> 
> I know we don't have all the same money to spend around but you guys with 88' JS9500 are really beyond me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20k-30k $ for a tv is just unthinkable for me. I have the 65 inches version. It's a really nice tv.


Cheers guys.

from owner to owners , what is your favorite preset for desktop use and color accuracy ? personally I find the movie/cinema as the best for everything.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tranceholic*
> 
> Cheers guys.
> 
> from owner to owners , what is your favorite preset for desktop use and color accuracy ? personally I find the movie/cinema as the best for everything.


I like the Race mode on the ASUS PG348Q


----------



## SRPlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Truth! I was hoping to get a little more detailed information regarding the G-SYNC module, the firmware being used and how it possibly differs from the latest x34's. I'm hoping the menu will also provide the panel information and more like the "die temp" of the g-sync module. One thing that made me uneasy with the x34 was that the module ran at really high temps (Highest I saw was 86c), which didn't give me much confidence in it's longevity and resulted in the monitor putting off a lot of heat. Everyone's x34 had those die temps, so I would like to see how the custom cooler on the PG348Q effects that if at all.
> 
> Another thing I'm curious about that the OP may want to consider adding to the information form, is the MFG date of peoples units. The MFG date can help to pinpoint when certain issues were resolved in the QC process. It would also clarify when these units went into manufacturing. The MFG date on the PG348Q can be found underneath the hidden I/O panel.


Now you have me curious about that too, after all Asus did highlight the heatsink design in the promotions, would be nice to see if it really does make a difference or just there for aesthetics 

Cant be bothered to open up the panel now, I'll post my MFG in the AM. No probs getting the 100hz and no scanlines on mine.

I'm off to watch Crimson Peak, hopefully its better than my postings been today


----------



## Metros

Well my manufacturer date is January 2016


----------



## -Mick-

Any body else hear a whining noise when the brightness is set around the 20-30 range @ 100Hz.
Dr Mad noticed this a few pages back.


----------



## kabu

I personally find Race Mode best for gaming and sRBG mode for generic desktop work.
Manufacturing date: February 2016
No coil whine or any noice. I have my brightness at 70, but it's silent also down at 20-30 range.


----------



## Metros

I wonder if anything changed since January to February manufacturer date


----------



## Metros

Tell me your manufacture dates and I will put them in the form


----------



## Dr Mad

Those who maintain their monitor don't have scanlines, please post photos with Pendulum Demo at 40-60hz + Gsync (On & Off), focused to the left side of the screen.

My PG348Q is affected as well as 5 previous X34, so I'm a bit skeptical.

Thanks


----------



## Wagnelles

Newbie question: What's Gsync's lowest frame rate range at 3440x1440?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Those who maintain their monitor don't have scanlines, please post photos with Pendulum Demo at 40-60hz + Gsync (On & Off), focused to the left side of the screen.
> 
> My PG348Q is affected as well as 5 previous X34, so I'm a bit skeptical.
> 
> Thanks


Do you notice scan lines in games if you use 30 FPS


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Do you notice scan lines in games if you use 30 FPS


Scanlines are usually stronger as FPS go down and afaik, Gsync is still working at 30hz (minimum of the technology).
Just to be clear, if you can see scanlines in Pendulum Demo, then they will be there in game.

The demo test is interesting since it's the easiest and fastest way to make a reliable diagnosis, as you can enable/disable Gsync and see how the display behaves.
Also, scanlines are much easier to notice in darker colors. This is why it's recommanded to focus on the sky and the mountains and not just the pendulum.

In the so badly optimized Batman Arkham Knight, playing in "tank mode" make FPS collapse to 30-35 (single 980ti since SLI don't work) and yes, I can see a faint greyish grid all over the screen.

The only way to not be disturbed by scanlines is to play between 3-4 feet from the screen, so that's not a solution


----------



## atomicus

It was ALWAYS going to have scan lines though... made no sense for people to assume otherwise. Same panel, same tech. One thing that really baffles me however is how some people claim NOT to see them (and this is the case on the X34 also). Acer acknowledge the scan lines exist on the X34 and released a statement saying *"scan lines are an effect caused by rapidly changing refresh rate. Variations in the refresh rate create an increased holding time that results in the accumulation of an electrical charge. When this charge is released, it causes small variations in the frame that result in faint horizontal lines."*

So, with that in mind, how exactly is it that some people see them and others don't?? I just don't see how one monitor can have them (very obviously) and another never exhibits any sign? What's going on here? Are some people just not knowing what to look for, or do they just not want to admit seeing them, fearing it makes their expensive monitor less worthy somehow? I don't know, but something strange is afoot... someone needs to call in Mulder and Scully to resolve this spooky mystery.


----------



## kabu

Perhaps people that do not see scan lines just do not know what to look for?

Anyhow, here are 2 photos of pendelum demo with and without g-sync.
Monotor at 100Hz, sliders at 30 - 60 fps.
What do I need to look for to see the scan lines?


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabu*
> 
> Perhaps people that do not see scan lines just do not know what to look for?
> 
> Anyhow, here are 2 photos of pendelum demo with and without g-sync.
> Monotor at 100Hz, sliders at 30 - 60 fps.
> What do I need to look for to see the scan lines?


Don't you see thouse faint horizontal lines in the pics? They look like an interferance pattern.


----------



## x3sphere

I see them in your pics. If you're not viewing at 100% the downsampling of the image can mask them however. I cut out a small section of your photos at 100% to make it more obvious:

GSync on:










GSync off










There's an interlacing pattern in the G-Sync shot, you can see the gradient isn't as smooth. This is what people are talking about by the scanlines.

Visibility of the lines is highly dependent on eyesight and your distance to the monitor, I think that's why we have some people saying they have none.


----------



## RGSPro

What I find silly about this scanlines thing is its really only noticeable at super slow FPS with Gsync on. Sure you can get them to come up in the pendulum demo or if you cap a game at a low FPS, but how often does that happen? It's not necessarily a flaw with the display, it's just a very specific set of parameters where you can replicate scanlines.


----------



## Metros

Well every sample cannot be affect by scan lines, as some people with the ACER Predator X34 do not have it


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> What I find silly about this scanlines thing is its really only noticeable at super slow FPS with Gsync on. Sure you can get them to come up in the pendulum demo or if you cap a game at a low FPS, but how often does that happen? It's not necessarily a flaw with the display, it's just a very specific set of parameters where you can replicate scanlines.


Yeah, the scanlines are way more noticeable in that Pendulum demo than any game, and I think they are already somewhat tough to see in that demo unless I put my face up to the screen on my X34.

I know that some people are really bothered by it, but to me, it is low on my list of concerns considering all the other defects today's displays can suffer from. I'd take the scanlines any day over poor uniformity, pixel inversion, etc


----------



## -terabyte-

Yes, every sample is affected by scanlines if we take for true this explanation given for the X34 which uses basically the same panel (be it an older revision or not):

Quote:


> *"scan lines are an effect caused by rapidly changing refresh rate. Variations in the refresh rate create an increased holding time that results in the accumulation of an electrical charge. When this charge is released, it causes small variations in the frame that result in faint horizontal lines."*


I don't see why they would have to lie about this. And some people reported it gets worse with time, I don't have any exact numbers though.

So the main question for me is "will it get much much worse in a few years?". Personally I wouldn't change this monitor at least for another ~5 years once I get it, and there is really no assurance (at least at this point) that it won't get worse.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Yes, every sample is affected by scanlines if we take for true this explanation given for the X34 which uses basically the same panel (be it an older revision or not):
> 
> I don't see why they would have to lie about this. And some people reported it gets worse with time, I don't have any exact numbers though.
> 
> So the main question for me is "will it get much much worse in a few years?". Personally I wouldn't change this monitor at least for another ~5 years once I get it, and there is really no assurance (at least at this point) that it won't get worse.


The real question is why is this monitor effected and other g sync displays aren't.. and what electrical design elements can be changed to stop it.


----------



## PeeteTheSwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theunknownkid*
> 
> Can the owners please report on what GPU setup you are running and what framerate you are getting with this Monitor?
> I have a single 980ti, wondering if I'll have enough power to make the most out of this monitor?


Running 980 ti sli @1380 mhz. Supersmooth








Though a single should be OK for most people. You can turn off AA if you like and not have that much jaggies.


----------



## tranceholic

Metros , where to find manufacture date ?


----------



## kabu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Yeah, the scanlines are way more noticeable in that Pendulum demo than any game, and I think they are already somewhat tough to see in that demo unless I put my face up to the screen on my X34.
> 
> I know that some people are really bothered by it, but to me, it is low on my list of concerns considering all the other defects today's displays can suffer from. I'd take the scanlines any day over poor uniformity, pixel inversion, etc


OK, thanks, I see what you mean.
Honestly, I reported that I do not have scan lines as I originally did not really notice those.
At my normal viewing distance of about 60 cm for me barely noticeable. I guess it's a question of eyesight and knowing what to look for.
Let's hope this does not get worse over time. I'm surely planning to keep this for few years.

tranceholic, the manufacturing date is on the little white sticker together with serial number in the back by the inputs.


----------



## kars10

two questions for your other owner's out there:

1.
the red ROG projection light (Light in motion) doesn't turn on when the monitor comes out of sleep or is turned on by my master-slave electrical socket.
If I go into the settings it is still active, but no light. Turning it on and off again in the settings turns it on, but it just happens again as soon as i shut down/go to sleep.
Anyone else have this?

2.
Also, has anyone tested out the overdrive (OD) function?
So far I haven't seen any difference except that on extreme I sometimes have slight ripples/tearing (but could have been some other issue in the game, not sure yet)

edit: for the list my manu'ftd date is Jan 2016


----------



## kars10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Backlight bleed/IPS glow, almost impossible to notice it even when in a dark room, brightness is at 80 percent


dude, you have to take a pic in a dark room. ofc you can't seem much BLB like that.


----------



## SRPlus

Anyone interested, Scan UK are currently showing the PG348Q as IN STOCK!!!


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> What I find silly about this scanlines thing is its really only noticeable at super slow FPS with Gsync on. Sure you can get them to come up in the pendulum demo or if you cap a game at a low FPS, but how often does that happen? It's not necessarily a flaw with the display, it's just a very specific set of parameters where you can replicate scanlines.


Is 50-60 really low FPS to you? I can see scanlines watching to the sky in Witcher 3 at 60-65 and sitting a 2fts from the screen.
I understand it's a matter of personal taste but to me, it's even more annoying than 2-3 dead pixels since less noticeable than scanlines









Also, it seems all panels are not affected with the same strenght, that explains why some users report no seeing them.
The most important question is how scanlines get worse with time as Asus stated that they will not consider any defect reported when display is overclocked.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tranceholic*
> 
> Cheers guys.
> 
> from owner to owners , what is your favorite preset for desktop use and color accuracy ? personally I find the movie/cinema as the best for everything.


I go against the current and like my picture bright and colors to pop so I'm using standard mode and backlight at 12


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> The real question is why is this monitor effected and other g sync displays aren't.. and what electrical design elements can be changed to stop it.


Most likely because they are pushing a lot the panel to the limit to get to 100 Hz, that's just a guess thought I have no real data to base it on.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Most likely because they are pushing a lot the panel to the limit to get to 100 Hz, that's just a guess thought I have no real data to base it on.


The thing is though, they are less visible when the panel is being pushed to higher Hz. So I'm not sure it is directly related to the overclock.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tranceholic*
> 
> Metros , where to find manufacture date ?


It is on the IO panel at the back of the monitor


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Is 50-60 really low FPS to you? I can see scanlines watching to the sky in Witcher 3 at 60-65 and sitting a 2fts from the screen.
> I understand it's a matter of personal taste but to me, it's even more annoying than 2-3 dead pixels since less noticeable than scanlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it seems all panels are not affected with the same strenght, that explains why some users report no seeing them.
> The most important question is how scanlines get worse with time as Asus stated that they will not consider any defect reported when display is overclocked.


This would make more sense, as in the Pendulum demo, I can just about see some small lines (have to put my nose on the screen, however if I sit 30cm away, I cannot see them) when I played the Witcher 3 and set 30 FPS, I could not see any of these scan lines (even when my nose was too the screen, on a light and dark area) so I think mine are really faint, unlike your scan lines


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> The real question is why is this monitor effected and other g sync displays aren't.. and what electrical design elements can be changed to stop it.


I would also say it HAS to be something to do with the 100hz overclock and/or G-Sync module. We've seen this same panel in three other monitors from Dell, LG and Acer (the XR34 Freesync version) and none have suffered with scan lines.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I would also say it HAS to be something to do with the 100hz overclock and/or G-Sync module. We've seen this same panel in three other monitors from Dell, LG and Acer (the XR34 Freesync version) and none have suffered with scan lines.


They do not have a G-Sync module in them


----------



## PCM2

Inversion artifacts, scan lines or whatever you care to call them certainly do occur on other displays with G-SYNC modules but also some that don't have them. For example the Dell S2716DG, ASUS PG278Q, Acer Z35 and Philps 272G5DYEB all have such issues. The ASUS PG27AQ and AOC G2460PG on the other hand, do not. Likewise the Philips BDM4065UC and BenQ XL2730Z have these issues but lack a G-SYNC module (and in the case of the former - is limited to 60Hz as well).

Given this and the fact that the XR341CK does not have this issue, on the PG348Q and X34 it seems that it is probably something to do with the 100Hz refresh rate and 'pushing the panel as far as it can go', which the G-SYNC module is partly responsible for. But it does not apply to all G-SYNC monitors nor is it restricted only to G-SYNC models.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> They do not have a G-Sync module in them


Exactly, which is why I said it must be the G-Sync module, but as PCM2 says, it's more unique to the X34/PG348Q, so the 100Hz OC must ALSO be a factor.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Inversion artifacts, scan lines or whatever you care to call them certainly do occur on other displays with G-SYNC modules but also some that don't have them. For example the Dell S2716DG, ASUS PG278Q, Acer Z35 and Philps 272G5DYEB all have such issues. The ASUS PG27AQ and AOC G2460PG on the other hand, do not. Likewise the Philips BDM4065UC and BenQ XL2730Z have these issues but lack a G-SYNC module (and in the case of the former - is limited to 60Hz as well).
> 
> Given this and the fact that the XR341CK does not have this issue, on the PG348Q and X34 it seems that it is probably something to do with the 100Hz refresh rate and 'pushing the panel as far as it can go', which the G-SYNC module is partly responsible for. But it does not apply to all G-SYNC monitors nor is it restricted only to G-SYNC models.


It's strange there are no scanlines with G-Sync disabled and still running @ 100 Hz though, at least on my X34, and I think others have said this as well. The OC itself does not seem to be responsible for the scanlines.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> It's strange there are no scanlines with G-Sync disabled and still running @ 100 Hz though, at least on my X34, and I think others have said this as well. The OC itself does not seem to be responsible for the scanlines.


Hmm, yes that would suggest that it's something to do with G-SYNC on the X34 then. Quite odd.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> If there _are_ scanlines with *G-SYNC disabled* but still running at 100Hz, doesn't that suggest it _is_ something to do with the OC itself?


I see what you're saying there, but even with Gsync disabled I bet the gsync module is just working as a pass-through for the data.


----------



## PCM2

I misread what x3sphere said, see edit.







Read it as there were scanlines at 100Hz but he said there weren't.









But yeah, either way the G-SYNC module is not bypassed entirely.


----------



## -terabyte-

The g-sync module replaces the usual monitor scaler so yeah, it is always active one way or another.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Anyone have any insight as to availability in the USA?


----------



## Ghostmop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Anyone have any insight as to availability in the USA?


ASUS North America remains quiet on the exact date.

The ASUS North America website now lists the monitor, so I'm taking that as a sign that it's arrival is very soon.

Perhaps the monitors are still stuck in mid-world...


----------



## muSPK

I guy on a swedish forum just posted this picture of his new Asus:


http://imgur.com/chc08FH


Looks to be a lot of bleed and glow.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muSPK*
> 
> I guy on a swedish forum just posted this picture of his new Asus:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/chc08FH
> 
> 
> Looks to be a lot of bleed and glow.


I am always skeptical of these photos because you don't know how they took the picture, what settings they used, etc... Displayphiles are worse than audiophiles


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muSPK*
> 
> I guy on a swedish forum just posted this picture of his new Asus:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/chc08FH
> 
> 
> Looks to be a lot of bleed and glow.


That certainly isn't pretty, but we'd need to know how the picture was took. A direct picture tends to blow up the effect, taking a screenshots of a video instead shows it much more near to how reality is.


----------



## Metros

This is my backlight bleed/IPS glow, brightness 60

This is IPS glow and I cannot even notice it with the light on and while gaming


----------



## funfordcobra

If you were paying any attention to the tech, scanlines have been addressed and they have been deemed normal by Acer and also will be by Asus in time. It took Acer 3 months to confirm after we found the issue on the first week.

From Acer Perdator forums: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/td-p/390434/page/83

All,

In regards to the scanline issue, I have been provided with an update. Scanlines are an effect caused by rapidly changing refresh rate. Variations in the refresh rate create an increased holding time that results in the accumulation of an electrical charge. When this charge is released, it causes small variations in the frame that result in faint horizontal lines.

We certainly appreciate everyone's patience and the feedback that has been provided by many of you. Unfortunately, this is a side effect for cutting edge technology and while there is not a fix to be applied, we will continue to make efforts to minimize and eliminate these types of limitations in future releases.

Thanks,
Cory


----------



## funfordcobra

I'm wondering why this doesn't happen with the other 144, 165, and 200Hz screens.


----------



## Radox-0

yep to be honest pictures make backlight bleed look really awful. Had a mad time selling my lg prior to this as every picture showed the backlight bleed as a crazy amount but no where near as bad in person.,

Anyways this time tomorrow I should be a proud owner also (if its up to par)









Sadly my motherboard has dies with the replacement arriving Wednesday / Thursday so pc will need to be rebuilt


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Anyone have any insight as to availability in the USA?


This US site has it listed as available soon. http://velocitymicro.com/buy-asus-swift-pg348Q.php


----------



## ImDaBaron

I was told 2nd quarter of 2016 by an Asus rep for the United States....


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> If you were paying any attention to the tech, scanlines have been addressed and they have been deemed normal by Acer...


Normal? As in 'OK' normal, nothing to see here folks, move along? What on earth will be next?!

They've basically stopped short of saying, "the panel just cannie take it Captain!"


----------



## Najd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImDaBaron*
> 
> I was told 2nd quarter of 2016 by an Asus rep for the United States....


What?! Hopefully that's an error on his side. I was hoping early March at the latest.


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Najd*
> 
> What?! Hopefully that's an error on his side. I was hoping early March at the latest.


The difference between early March and Q2 is only 30 days.


----------



## Biggu

Ill definitely be getting one once it comes out. Cant wait for Sim racing on this!


----------



## Radox-0

Well mine arrived, lovely look panel. Feb 2016 build. Not yet had a chance to fully use it yet as I am waiting for my PSU for my main build tomorrow so will need to rebuild it once here, got all the bits for it waiting on it!

Some pics:








Was sad I lost my whole witcher 3 profile, but does not give me an excuse to try this out, should be nice


----------



## roberta507

Nice pics
Like the mat finish and embossed graphic design element on back


----------



## Metros

Do you have scan lines or can you not test it


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> Nice pics
> Like the mat finish and embossed graphic design element on back


Thanks. Yeah admittedly abit more happy seeing the panel in the flesh. Was not absolutely sold on the stand and preferred the simple aesthetics of the lg panel this replaced. But it does grow on you quiet abit. The bezel itself is very nice in the gunmetal /silver finish.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Do you have scan lines or can you not test it


Can't test it yet. Hopefully should be able to tomorrow.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Thanks. Yeah admittedly abit more happy seeing the panel in the flesh. Was not absolutely sold on the stand and preferred the simple aesthetics of the lg panel this replaced. But it does grow on you quiet abit. The bezel itself is very nice in the gunmetal /silver finish.
> Can't test it yet. Hopefully should be able to tomorrow.


From pictures I just can't like that stand. Luckily I plan on using a monitor mount with it. The panel/monitor should look great without the stand.


----------



## Nicholars

Can anyone with an Asus PG348Q measure the gamma on it?

The PG279Q had washed out looking gamma which could not be changed, which was a big problem IMO, can anyone measure the PG348Q and post results?

Also any reports of PG348Q with coil whine?

Thanks


----------



## Metros

What brightness do you use for gaming (on the ASUS PG348Q, just out of interest)


----------



## coachmark2

Cleaned. Please keep the discussion on the monitor and not attacking one another. Supporting a point with evidence is fine, but name calling and accusations of trolling are not. Report, don't respond to spam/trolling.


----------



## kanttii

Hey guys do you think my single GTX 970 has any hopes of handling this monitor? ~5 megapixels 100 times a second sounds a lot. I guess memory bandwith (about250-252gbps oc'd) might have problems compared to a 980 Ti's 400+ gbps. But is there any hope of being able to run 100hz?

The thing is, I'm waiting for Pascal but pushed the button on this monitor already









Edit: And yeah Asus RMA department has handled my cases exceptionally well compared to others I've had to deal with, like BenQ and Acer. But maybe it depends on the person taking care of it?


----------



## kanttii

Which gamevisual preset do you use? What about OSD color settings? Did anyone yet calibrate this with X-rite etc? I'll maybe do that with an EFI ES-2000 and post the profile and settings here.

It seems from the pics and reviews that this indeed is on the warmer side of colors so that's why I'm wondering. No 6-axis color settings but the RGB should be enough..

Edit: Ah. Racing, cinema and sRGB modes seem to be liked the most by a few here. I reread the thread, those posts had been hidden in the not so pleasant part of the discussion I had skipped even looking at









But: How about color settings and calibration?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Hey guys do you think my single GTX 970 has any hopes of handling this monitor? ~5 megapixels 100 times a second sounds a lot. I guess memory bandwith (about250-252gbps oc'd) might have problems compared to a 980 Ti's 400+ gbps. But is there any hope of being able to run 100hz?
> 
> The thing is, I'm waiting for Pascal but pushed the button on this monitor already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And yeah Asus RMA department has handled my cases exceptionally well compared to others I've had to deal with, like BenQ and Acer. But maybe it depends on the person taking care of it?


Depends what game and settings you play bud. It will be a bit of a tough time on newer titles and trying to get 100 fps while using high quality settings will be unlikely, in fact even a single 980Ti would struggle in things like witcher 3 and what not. But at the same time g sync may help thoses dips feel a lot less painful so could allow you to play with a nice balance of settings and fps


----------



## kabu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Which gamevisual preset do you use? What about OSD color settings? Did anyone yet calibrate this with X-rite etc? I'll maybe do that with an EFI ES-2000 and post the profile and settings here.


I did calibrate mine yesterday with X-rite Colormunki Display. It did gave me noticeably better colors, although out of the box was not that bad either.
I could share my icc profile this evening when back home, in case people are interested.
Anyhow, I do not like X-rite calibration SW that much and will play around a bit with the Colormunki and ArgyllCMS + DisplayCAL later.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabu*
> 
> I did calibrate mine yesterday with X-rite Colormunki Display. It did gave me noticeably better colors, although out of the box was not that bad either.
> I could share my icc profile this evening when back home, in case people are interested.
> Anyhow, I do not like X-rite calibration SW that much and will play around a bit with the Colormunki and ArgyllCMS + DisplayCAL later.


Can you post a picture of the default gamma on the 348Q please?


----------



## kabu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Can you post a picture of the default gamma on the 348Q please?


That's what I do not like about X-rite SW. I does not give you any detailed calibration report. Just a few before / after pictures.
Or how would you like a picture of the default gamma posted?


----------



## muSPK

I will say it again, I will never understand people buying this monitor and gonna pair it up with a GTX 970 / or waiting for Pascal (which can be a year off, atleast the Ti version). Even in the manual for this monitor, Asus says you need a GTX 980 Ti to get it to overclocked to 100 hz (though you will probably be able to run it to 100 hz with other grafic cards).
You are better off just buying a cheaper model that doesnt overclock if you really have to have a 3440x1400 monitor.


----------



## PeeteTheSwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muSPK*
> 
> I will say it again, I will never understand people buying this monitor and gonna pair it up with a GTX 970 / or waiting for Pascal (which can be a year off, atleast the Ti version). Even in the manual for this monitor, Asus says you need a GTX 980 Ti to get it to overclocked to 100 hz (though you will probably be able to run it to 100 hz with other grafic cards).
> You are better off just buying a cheaper model that doesnt overclock if you really have to have a 3440x1400 monitor.


Thats why I run it with these









https://goo.gl/photos/pbWrLVn3PKdR8jNs7

Special modding to keep the temps on upper card down









https://goo.gl/photos/2Cs4ArmTsL6VbpAs5


----------



## kabu

I run it from EVGA 980Ti SC x 2 SLI Watercooled









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PeeteTheSwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabu*
> 
> I run it from EVGA 980Ti SC x 2 SLI Watercooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Nice!


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muSPK*
> 
> I will say it again, I will never understand people buying this monitor and gonna pair it up with a GTX 970 / or waiting for Pascal (which can be a year off, atleast the Ti version). Even in the manual for this monitor, Asus says you need a GTX 980 Ti to get it to overclocked to 100 hz (though you will probably be able to run it to 100 hz with other grafic cards).
> You are better off just buying a cheaper model that doesnt overclock if you really have to have a 3440x1400 monitor.


Pascal will be out this year. Until then my GTX 980 will do fine with the monitor.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabu*
> 
> That's what I do not like about X-rite SW. I does not give you any detailed calibration report. Just a few before / after pictures.
> Or how would you like a picture of the default gamma posted?


You can use HCFR, which works with all colorimeters and gives you charts / graphs of all the results... color accuracy, gamma, color temp etc. Its a free app.. you can also use dispcalgui to make profiles, that is free as well and better than the ones that come with most colorimeters.


----------



## muSPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> Pascal will be out this year. Until then my GTX 980 will do fine with the monitor.


Yes normal pascal will hopefully be out this year, but not the Ti version. I expect Ti version to be out around summer 2017.

One GTX 980 wont do fine in most modern games on recommended settings in 3440x1440/100fps. I would only consider this monitor if I had atleast one GTX 980 Ti (but you really should have two), or is planing to play old games on it, with GTX980 or less.


----------



## kabu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> You can use HCFR, which works with all colorimeters and gives you charts / graphs of all the results... color accuracy, gamma, color temp etc. Its a free app.. you can also use dispcalgui to make profiles, that is free as well and better than the ones that come with most colorimeters.


Thanks, I'll take a look at HCFR later today or tomorrow. Seems to use colorimeter handler code from ArgyllCMS, just like DisplayCAL (new version of dispcalgui), which I already downloaded to play around with later this evening. Any idea which one spits out better calibration reports? HCFR or DisplayCAL?


----------



## Triniboi82

Sure my sli 970's will do fine with this monitor but I think switching to a 980Ti would be better in terms of the additional vram. Been reaching close to the 4gb cap in "the division" for eg. at 2560x1440p. Lowering settings doesn't bother me that much so when I get mines will put it though some tests to see how my 970's hold up.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muSPK*
> 
> I will say it again, I will never understand people buying this monitor and gonna pair it up with a GTX 970 / or waiting for Pascal (which can be a year off, atleast the Ti version). Even in the manual for this monitor, Asus says you need a GTX 980 Ti to get it to overclocked to 100 hz (though you will probably be able to run it to 100 hz with other grafic cards).
> You are better off just buying a cheaper model that doesnt overclock if you really have to have a 3440x1400 monitor.


Yeah, it's not the least bit preferable from strictly gaming POV. I could keep this PG279Q, but since I've had tons of problems with these I went with the PG348Q instead. I absolutely need a new monitor now for both work and play, and this awesome ultrawide was the choice to go with after thinking long and hard of the options







My 970 (Even though oc'd to the max stable with BIOS mods) is struggling even with this PG279Q and will for sure struggle even more with the PG348Q -- but it's okay because I won't anyways have much time for gaming this year. Also it's not too bad if I can't get to 100hz, though that'd be great for work (web design).

Of course there are some cons compared to the more work-oriented IPS monitors, but the pros this has outweighed the cons for me. Cons include:
- No 6-axis color control
- Not "true" 10-bit but 8-bit + FRC
- Not factory-calibrated like some
- No fancy stuff like built-in calibrator

The reasons I went with this instead of the PA328Q or similar professional or semi-professional monitors are:
- This works well for gaming too
- More desktop space compared to a 27" 1440p monitor
- Less performance impact compared to 4K, won't go there or higher until OLED is more mainstream so maybe 2017-2019
- Exciting aspect ratio
- Perfect pixel density for my taste, just perfect!
- Doesn't need me to get a Quadro (can't find any info whether Maxwell and newer cards support 10-bit color, I guess I'll see that when the monitor comes..but this is 10-bit through FRC so I guess it doesn't really matter)
- Gotta say I like the design too, even though I've always preferred very subtle and minimal stuff..but this hits home
- Again, so much more desktop space without too small pixels (Even Win10 scaling isn't perfect)

And when I buy a monitor I try to keep it for years. The old one I had for 7 years, and the one before that was 6 years old. So this one seems to offer more in the long run too on paper at least.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I wonder what Interstellar on Blu-Ray will look like with this monitor.. can't wait to watch it again



*EDIT:* I first ordered the XB270HU last Spring and have been shuffling monitors around since then, so I believe waiting for high end Pascal won't be too hard patience-wise


----------



## Metros

Scan says the next batch will be 25th March, so quite a long time now

Also what brightness do you use for the ASUS PG348Q while gaming


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabu*
> 
> Thanks, I'll take a look at HCFR later today or tomorrow. Seems to use colorimeter handler code from ArgyllCMS, just like DisplayCAL (new version of dispcalgui), which I already downloaded to play around with later this evening. Any idea which one spits out better calibration reports? HCFR or DisplayCAL?


HCFR is good for quick measurements and it gives you graphs with all the results. It will give you a line for the gamma at 0-100% which would be a good way of knowing what the default gamma is like on the PG348Q


----------



## kabu

So, I calibrated my ROG PG348Q again using Colormunki Display and displayCAL + argyllCMS shareware programs.
http://displaycal.net/

After initial eyeballing the image quality, I'm happy with the results.

I'm attaching my icc profile here

ROGPG348Q12016-02-2419-522.2F-SXYZLUTMTX.zip 690k .zip file


This is based on RaceMode @60Hz
Brightness 56, Contrast 50
Color Temp; R 98 G 96 B 99

Calibration Profile Info from displayCAL


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Measurement Report from displayCAL


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kabu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> HCFR is good for quick measurements and it gives you graphs with all the results. It will give you a line for the gamma at 0-100% which would be a good way of knowing what the default gamma is like on the PG348Q


So here is the gamma graph from HCFR.
Left is out of the box default in RaceMode and right is after my calibration with displayCAL (see my post above)


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabu*
> 
> So, I calibrated my ROG PG348Q again using Colormunki Display and displayCAL + argyllCMS shareware programs.
> http://displaycal.net/
> 
> After initial eyeballing the image quality, I'm happy with the results.
> 
> I'm attaching my icc profile here
> 
> ROGPG348Q12016-02-2419-522.2F-SXYZLUTMTX.zip 690k .zip file
> 
> 
> This is based on RaceMode @60Hz
> Brightness 56, Contrast 50
> Color Temp; R 98 G 96 B 99
> 
> Calibration Profile Info from displayCAL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurement Report from displayCAL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice, big difference before and after in terms of picture quality for yourself. May look to get mine calibrated


----------



## mcg75

Thread is temporarily locked.

This thread is for owners of this monitor that have questions for other members to help with.

If you wish to compare this monitor with another, please create a thread for it.

Thread will re-open when cleaned.


----------



## mcg75

Reopened.

Any questions pertaining to messages left in this thread from OCN staff members are to be handled via PM not in the thread.

Thanks and please remember to be respectful to each other.


----------



## kabu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Also what brightness do you use for the ASUS PG348Q while gaming


I'm currently gaming on brightness 56 on RaceMode
Blue light filter level 1, contrast 50, Color Temp; R 98 G 96 B 99
OD Normal

I still have some experimenting to do. I might like to have the image a little bit lighter (like calibrating towards gamma 1.8).
Would like to see if I can get a little bit more detail in to the shadows. You know, where the bad guys always lurk.
Not quite sure yet how to achieve that.
Noticed that displayCAL has possibility to calibrate 3D LUT for ReShade. Gotta find out what that actually means and if it would be any use for me.

Anyhow, sofar I'm really enjoying this display. Love how to colours pop out and the clarity of movement with 100Hz and g-synch.
Had previously 3 x 1080p surround view config with 144Hz TN panels. Not going back.


----------



## Radox-0

Got the monitor fully set up loving it so far. Straight to 100 Hz out the box no dead pixels as far as I can see and no coil whine. Did try the G-Sync pendulum demo but did not see any scan lines as such on the default setting, but that may just be me not paying proper attention. Only played a few games so far but everything is buttery smooth. Witcher 3 at 100 fps feels amazing.

Got to admit I do actually like the ROG underglow when gaming in the dark. Kind of meh on it initially, but does look pretty neat. Having said that this monitor does sit pretty far forward on the desk with this stand pushed back as far as it can


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Got the monitor fully set up loving it so far. Straight to 100 Hz out the box no dead pixels as far as I can see and no coil whine. Did try the G-Sync pendulum demo but did not see any scan lines as such on the default setting, but that may just be me not paying proper attention. Only played a few games so far but everything is buttery smooth. Witcher 3 at 100 fps feels amazing.
> 
> Got to admit I do actually like the ROG underglow when gaming in the dark. Kind of meh on it initially, but does look pretty neat. Having said that this monitor does sit pretty far forward on the desk with this stand pushed back as far as it can


I do not normally like big LED lights, however those LEDs at the back look great with the monitor









Could I ask, use 25 FPS in Pendulum demo and put your nose to the screen, look in the dark mountain part of it

Also what brightness do you use


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I do not normally like big LED lights, however those LEDs at the back look great with the monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I ask, use 25 FPS in Pendulum demo and put your nose to the screen, look in the dark mountain part of it
> 
> Also what brightness do you use


Yeah, not the biggest fan of LED's either, had them installed for ages from a while back and found the remote while rebuilding the PC









Yeah so tried 25 and 20 fps and looking at the mountain. Can't see anything funny to be honest, infact that close I can make the individual pixels out but no bizarre behaviour. May be there and I am just missing it.

EDIT: sorry for brightness I was using 80, just turned it down to 70.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Yeah, not the biggest fan of LED's either, had them installed for ages from a while back and found the remote while rebuilding the PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah so tried 25 and 20 fps and looking at the mountain. Can't see anything funny to be honest, infact that close I can make the individual pixels out but no bizarre behaviour. May be there and I am just missing it.
> 
> EDIT: sorry for brightness I was using 80, just turned it down to 70.


It seems people like really bright screens (is that during the day as well) I am using 56 brightness

You could take an image (with the camera almost touching the screen when at 20 FPS and looking at the mountains


----------



## Killathas

Is it changing color with your screen or did you manually do that?


----------



## PG348Q Dreamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Got the monitor fully set up loving it so far. Straight to 100 Hz out the box no dead pixels as far as I can see and no coil whine. Did try the G-Sync pendulum demo but did not see any scan lines as such on the default setting, but that may just be me not paying proper attention. Only played a few games so far but everything is buttery smooth. Witcher 3 at 100 fps feels amazing.
> 
> Got to admit I do actually like the ROG underglow when gaming in the dark. Kind of meh on it initially, but does look pretty neat. Having said that this monitor does sit pretty far forward on the desk with this stand pushed back as far as it can


What led behind the desk are you using? it's amazing!


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It seems people like really bright screens (is that during the day as well) I am using 56 brightness
> 
> You could take an image (with the camera almost touching the screen when at 20 FPS and looking at the mountains


Yep took some pics this morning and can't seem to see any issue, but then again is there an example of what I should be looking for. May be its right in front of me and I am missing it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killathas*
> 
> Is it changing color with your screen or did you manually do that?


Manually now, was changing with the color of my PC case itself until a few days ago. Normally the strip was connected to aquacompters farbwerk module. This takes water temperature measurements from my loop and adjusts the lighting based on the temp. So as the water gets hotter through benching or gaming the lighting in the case and desk progressively goes from light blue through to green, yellow and eventually red, then opposite as it cools (or whatever colour combinations I feel like setting it up)

It was a bit of a hassle though moving the computer and forgetting to pull out the attaching cable so the desk light now have their own manual remote.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PG348Q Dreamer*
> 
> What led behind the desk are you using? it's amazing!


Thanks, its just a normal strip of 50 / 50 LED's you can pick up for cheap from most places like Amazon. I picked up a small remote control unit that plugs in to it from amazon also a few days ago which now controls the desk lighting separately. Something like this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00H7T7XA2?keywords=LED%20strip&qid=1456393958&ref_=sr_1_3&sr=8-3


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Yep took some pics this morning and can't seem to see any issue, but then again is there an example of what I should be looking for. May be its right in front of me and I am missing it.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/180#post_24919109

find the difference between two pics, and you'll know what to look for


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/180#post_24919109
> 
> find the difference between two pics, and you'll know what to look for


Thanks, will give it a whirl later this evening


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/180#post_24919109
> 
> find the difference between two pics, and you'll know what to look for


For the life of me i can't see what you guys are talking about, can you please help me see what you guys are seeing in that pic? i acted like yeah scan lines i know what they are, but the you tube videos i saw online with that regard are obvious, but i can't see jack nothing in that pic, my eyes hurt now lol


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> For the life of me i can't see what you guys are talking about, can you please help me see what you guys are seeing in that pic? i acted like yeah scan lines i know what they are, but the you tube videos i saw online with that regard are obvious, but i can't see jack nothing in that pic, my eyes hurt now lol


I guess this is a clear example of how some people say they don't have scanlines on their monitors. Not knocking you or anything I wish I didn't see them like you.


----------



## 493220

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> For the life of me i can't see what you guys are talking about, can you please help me see what you guys are seeing in that pic? i acted like yeah scan lines i know what they are, but the you tube videos i saw online with that regard are obvious, but i can't see jack nothing in that pic, my eyes hurt now lol


It is indeed difficult. It took me a while from other forums to understand what the difference was. Basically in the first picture from that link you can see some "bumps" on the main light blue area (half-right of the picture). Like small waves running horizontally. If you open each image in a new tab (so you can see it in its original size) you can notice that the one on the top has more grain (like in photography). It also looks to me like the screen is made of fabric, and the one on the top has thicker threads while the one on the bottom has thinner threads.

I cannot imagine more ways to describe this. Hope it helps!


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> For the life of me i can't see what you guys are talking about, can you please help me see what you guys are seeing in that pic? i acted like yeah scan lines i know what they are, but the you tube videos i saw online with that regard are obvious, but i can't see jack nothing in that pic, my eyes hurt now lol


The effect is definitely more pronounced in the first image, if you look closely at the light blue area on the right you can see an interlacing pattern & in the second none. But looking at these images it doesn't all that bad as some are making it out to be. I guess everyone will have to make that judgement with their own eyes.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabr1e11*
> 
> It is indeed difficult. It took me a while from other forums to understand what the difference was. Basically in the first picture from that link you can see some "bumps" on the main light blue area (half-right of the picture). Like small waves running horizontally. If you open each image in a new tab (so you can see it in its original size) you can notice that the one on the top has more grain (like in photography). It also looks to me like the screen is made of fabric, and the one on the top has thicker threads while the one on the bottom has thinner threads.
> 
> I cannot imagine more ways to describe this. Hope it helps!


Ok finally i see what you are talking about!! i feel so much better, know i can sleep well! when you said "fabric" i spotted it, wow even though it is really difficult to see i would care less and be happy with the monitor unless it gets worse that will be obvious to see. now i wish i never saw it....dang i will be eyeballing the heck out of mines ( once they sell it here in the US! ).

I had to blow the pic to see it, but after you find what you are looking for then you can easily spot them.


----------



## Metros

Scan lines statement

I expect these scan lines are always on the monitor, some monitors might have really faint scan lines and others might have really bad scan lines

You have to use 20 FPS, put your nose to the monitor and look at the gray mountains, for me it is not possible to see them until I put my nose to the monitor, however when gaming I cannot even see them (even when at 20 FPS)

If people do not know what to look for, take a picture (phone almost touching the screen and when looking at gray mountains) and post it on here

It is really hard to actually see scan lines (when you have the faint versions like me) so I expect this is why people cannot see them


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Ok finally i see what you are talking about!! i feel so much better, know i can sleep well! when you said "fabric" i spotted it, wow even though it is really difficult to see i would care less and be happy with the monitor unless it gets worse that will be obvious to see. now i wish i never saw it....dang i will be eyeballing the heck out of mines ( once they sell it here in the US! ).
> 
> I had to blow the pic to see it, but after you find what you are looking for then you can easily spot them.


It is not actually worth doing, played Witcher 3 30 FPS and I still cannot see them in a gray area, unless you want to play at 20 FPS, I would not worry about it

I stop seeing them at around 50 FPS, however that is during the demo and my nose to the screen, they are still really faint

I am also happy with them (as long as they do not get any worse)


----------



## jacob650

Yeah i definitely wont care at all if that is the case, i never play under 60FPS so no worries. it is just interesting to learn something new, before this thread and the previous one. i never excatly knew what Scanlines,BLB and other issue really are. despite the bickering back and forward i actually learned a lot. i will be getting this monitor no doubt,


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Yeah i definitely wont care at all if that is the case, i never play under 60FPS so no worries. it is just interesting to learn something new, before this thread and the previous one. i never excatly knew what Scanlines,BLB and other issue really are. despite the bickering back and forward i actually learned a lot. i will be getting this monitor no doubt,


Yeah, still a great monitor, Battlefield 4 looks great on it


----------



## SRPlus

Another review..

https://www.kitguru.net/peripherals/monitors/orestis-bastounis/asus-rog-swift-pg348q-34-3440x1440-ips-g-sync-curved-100hz-review/


----------



## Dr Mad

I'm pretty sure Kitguru's PG348 also has scanlines :



Not sure the scanline effect is due to the camera since usually, scanlines are also noticeable on the desktop.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> I'm pretty sure Kitguru's PG348 also has scanlines :
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure the scanline effect is due to the camera since usually, scanlines are also noticeable on the desktop.


No, scan lines is not seen on the desktop, so it is the camera


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## x3sphere

Yeah, I don't see any scanlines in that pic. Also, I've never seen scanlines on the desktop on the X34.

It's possible you could get them by enabling G-Sync in windowed mode. But that would only affect GPU-accelerated apps. I leave G-Sync enabled for full-screen only.


----------



## Dr Mad

Maybe, maybe not.

I would not be surprised, I can notice really faint scanlines on mine on desktop just like on all of the X34 I got before.
Obviously, they are harder to see than in 3D but for example, I can see them on the left blue pattern of this forum but none on the right side









I will post some pictures tomorrow but I decided to send the monitor back since tonight, scanlines have sadly noticeably got worse.

I applied Witcher 3 Visual Immersion Overhaul mod and back to the game, I instantly saw these annoying scanlines on an entire half of the screen while it was really acceptable 2 days ago.
I'm sitting at ~2fts (60cm) from the screen and this is not acceptable anymore.

Really frustrating when on the right side of the screen, it's perfect and on the left, you lose sharpness and picture is a bit blurry


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> I would not be surprised, I can notice really faint scanlines on mine on desktop just like on all of the X34 I got before.
> Obviously, they are harder to see than in 3D but for example, I can see them on the left blue pattern of this forum but none on the right side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post some pictures tomorrow but I decided to send the monitor back since tonight, scanlines have sadly noticeably got worse.
> 
> I applied Witcher 3 Visual Immersion Overhaul mod and back to the game, I instantly saw these annoying scanlines on an entire half of the screen while it was really acceptable 2 days ago.
> I'm sitting at ~2fts (60cm) from the screen and this is not acceptable anymore.
> 
> Really frustrating when on the right side of the screen, it's perfect and on the left, you lose sharpness and picture is a bit blurry :
> 
> 
> (


That bad huh, would really like to see what you are referring to that would make you want to send it back. Can you do a video if possible?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> I would not be surprised, I can notice really faint scanlines on mine on desktop just like on all of the X34 I got before.
> Obviously, they are harder to see than in 3D but for example, I can see them on the left blue pattern of this forum but none on the right side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post some pictures tomorrow but I decided to send the monitor back since tonight, scanlines have sadly noticeably got worse.
> 
> I applied Witcher 3 Visual Immersion Overhaul mod and back to the game, I instantly saw these annoying scanlines on an entire half of the screen while it was really acceptable 2 days ago.
> I'm sitting at ~2fts (60cm) from the screen and this is not acceptable anymore.
> 
> Really frustrating when on the right side of the screen, it's perfect and on the left, you lose sharpness and picture is a bit blurry


I don't see any on the forum, even looking an inch away from the screen.

Do you have G-Sync enabled for windowed mode though? That would affect browsers as they use the GPU for acceleration.


----------



## Dr Mad

No, Gsync is only enable for full screen mode.

But I just discovered something interesting, this concerns the lack of sharpness and vibrant colors reported with PG348.

When I disabled Overclock to make some tests (to see if I could stand playing at 60hz with no Gsync... mmmh... no way lol) I've had the feeling that my desktop wallpaper was more vivid. Windows icons also sharper and with more contrasted colors.

When I enable overclock, colors are washed out again and image is a bit noisy. Any PG348 owner here could make a try, I'm sure this will be reproducible.

So Overclock OFF = better image quality and this is significantly remarkable in game (tested with GTA5 + reshade)
Overclock ON = washed out and noisy colors (like a faint film grain).

This is with the same color settings in OSD in both scenarios.

I never experienced something like that with any X34 I owned. Overclock On or Off didn't affect image quality.
When I disable PG348's overclock, the quality is on par with X34.

This + lack of gamma setting + scanlines, this is too much for me


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> No, Gsync is only enable for full screen mode.
> 
> But I just discovered something interesting, this concerns the lack of sharpness and vibrant colors reported with PG348.
> 
> When I disabled Overclock to make some tests (to see if I could stand playing at 60hz with no Gsync... mmmh... no way lol) I've had the feeling that my desktop wallpaper was more vivid. Windows icons also sharper and with more contrasted colors.
> 
> When I enable overclock, colors are washed out again and image is a bit noisy. Any PG348 owner here could make a try, I'm sure this will be reproducible.
> 
> So Overclock OFF = better image quality and this is significantly remarkable in game (tested with GTA5 + reshade)
> Overclock ON = washed out and noisy colors (like a faint film grain).
> 
> This is with the same color settings in OSD in both scenarios.
> 
> I never experienced something like that with any X34 I owned. Overclock On or Off didn't affect image quality.
> When I disable PG348's overclock, the quality is on par with X34.
> 
> This + lack of gamma setting + scanlines, this is too much for me


Does not happen with me, just you then, seems you have got a completely faulty one, no one else has mentioned this issue


----------



## Dr Mad

Yes but usually, almost everyone who own that monitor enable overclock straight away, just like I did and this is fortuitously that I discovered how the monitor reacts differently depending on wether overclock is ON or OFF









If you have time to make a quick test, use this wallpaper, if your monitor is already overclocked, you should see pixelisation on darker areas of the wallpaper. Then disable overclock and notice if the wallpaper is not more vivid.

https://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details/3928/atlantis_nexus_nebula.html


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Does not happen with me, just you then, seems you have got a completely faulty one, no one else has mentioned this issue


Here we go again the comparing that x34 with the asus, is there anything else to talk about on the pg348 other then dumb scan lines and repeating the same damn thing.


----------



## SRPlus

Looking at that zoomed image taken from KitGuru review, all I am seeing when looking at the original zoomed to 1:1 are rows of emitters separated by their placement mesh though the polariser, causing the eyes to see the small serration lines, and its uneven because you would have to line up to each individual emitter with the camera or human eye perfectly to get an even output, which of course is impossible with a curved display, and not perfect with a flat display.

People still complaining about scan lines, but only when their noses are pressed up against the screen, I think are being way too critical, and this is coming from someone that's really critical about the smallest fault with anything I purchase.

If you can still see these scanlines at normal viewing distance in work or gaming, say 50cm +, then it would definitely be an issue for me, but no one plays or works with their nose pressed up against the screen, and if they did ,they would be clinically blind by their 30's. I've seen scanline problems in work that people really should scream about, but this is really not worth loosing one ounce of sleep over.

As for colours being vibrant, I have to agree, after calibration they do look a little dull, but I did find the answer, or at least an improvement.

I tried calibration out of the box, 60hz, 100hz, Gsync enabled, disabled, even SLI.

I tried calibrating from various gaming modes, from racing, to sRGB, but always got dull colours.

After calibration the greys were always perfect comparing against my Dreamcolour X, and colour balance was also perfect, but still dull.

I am not expecting this monitor to match the DreamColor X as it can get 100% sRGB, 100% Adobe, and 95% ntsc

So I did a little searching about calibrating a curved display.

And found the solution, Its still not as vibrant colours of the DCX, but its definitely better than previous calibration attempts..

Because current calibration devices are designed for flat LCDs, you are going to get a little leakage out of the sides, even if the monitor is tilted facing upwards, and you have done your best to make sure its flush to the screen, so its best to take a room light reading in the daytime, and calibrate at night, but that's not enough..

You have to make sure its pitch black, and no other light sources in the room, no keyboard or mouse lighting affects, no other monitors etc, i'd even go as far as to say, wear a black jumper 

I set the monitor to default setting, chose Normal colour temp, and then calibrate.

Going though the calibration sequence, its already obvious that this monitor is capable of producing vibrant colours&#8230;.

After calibrating in those environment conditions, the vibrancy of colours was much better, but still not as good as the DCX, but acceptable.

Also when enabling / disabling gsync or sli, windows reverts to its default calibration, and icc profiles have to be reapplied. Its easy if you have something like datacolor profile chooser, just takes a second to correct, but this has been an issue since late last year, and will also happen when coming out of a game with its own colour settings, , Microsoft as far as I know are still working on this problem.

So one member reporting that colours are even worse when in gsync may not have realised the icc profile has switched to default, and needs re applying.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> Here we go again the comparing that x34 with the asus, is there anything else to talk about on the pg348 other then dumb scan lines and repeating the same damn thing.


blablabla...
If you don't understand why I mention X34 because both monitors share at least 90% tech specs, then I can't do anything for you. I only suggest you to ignore me and I'm sure you'll feel better.

*SRplus* --> I thought about ICC profile not being loaded when switching Gsync / Overclock but this is not the case in my situation. Also, it would not explain why the same thing occurs in game since ICC profile is not working in 3D.
About scanlines, I can assure you that I am not exaggerating. I remember that 2 days ago, I disabled SLI to make fps down to 35/45 in Witcher 3 and if I could saw scanlines at ~30cm from the screen, it was ok at 60cm, my usual sitting distance.
It was enough for me to keep the monitor but now, I can easily notice that one half of the screen is perfect and the other one is "noisy" because of the scanlines.

I will post some photos later after I'm back from work and I hope you will understand why I can't deal with such a defect.


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## Ninjawithagun

That is significant IPS glow, but you are right - in most gaming scenarios, it's hardly noticeable. The one game that I do notice IPS glow the most on my Acer X34 and AcerXB271HU is EA's Battlefield Hardline single player campaign. No other game, even Tomb Raider where there are a lot of dark scenes do I notice the IPS glow. Regardless, the IPS glow is quite evident in your photos so it's definitely not a perfect monitor.


----------



## SRPlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> *SRplus* --> I thought about ICC profile not being loaded when switching Gsync / Overclock but this is not the case in my situation. Also, it would not explain why the same thing occurs in game since ICC profile is not working in 3D.
> About scanlines, I can assure you that I am not exaggerating. I remember that 2 days ago, I disabled SLI to make fps down to 35/45 in Witcher 3 and if I could saw scanlines at ~30cm from the screen, it was ok at 60cm, my usual sitting distance.
> It was enough for me to keep the monitor but now, I can easily notice that one half of the screen is perfect and the other one is "noisy" because of the scanlines.
> 
> I will post some photos later after I'm back from work and I hope you will understand why I can't deal with such a defect.


From the sounds of what you are describing, I'd definitely consider an RMA.

In regard to Witcher 3.

My MoBo had a problem when I first got the PG348Q in that the primary GPU would only run in Gen2, the other three @ gen3. But that turned out to be a bios problem, reverted back to the previous release, problem solved. . So testing things like Tomb raider, Ultimate settings, no other changes, Vsync off, at 3440 x 1440, I was getting Min 87fps, average 96fps, Max 110fps, Now I am getting min 96, average 111.5, max 128fps. amazing the difference one card running at gen2 can make.

But I have tested witcher 3, and even with 4x Titans my system struggles on max settings and I'm getting around 20fps, really sad







but expected.

Its strange that a game like Crysis 3 can run at ultimate settings with a good fps rate on a 3440 x 1440, yet witcher 3 even on medium or low settings which makes the game look a lot worse graphically than crisis 3, still struggles, so i'd conclude from this that Crytek are much better coders, and better at optimising textures and poly count in games, than CD Projekt RED...

I've been tempted by the Titan X since its launch, and definitely need the extra vram for work, so would choose the Titan X over the 980ti, but 46% performance increase didn't seem worth the £4K to replace my old Titans. Now I am in a place where I wish I had upgraded to Titan X , but too close to Pascal, which after the GTC will most likely be getting a release date of late May / June IMO.

I really enjoyed witcher 2, haven't tested it on the new monitor, but I'm guessing it will have similar results, Crysis, Bio Indicate, dishonoured, Tomb Raider etc, all run at good fps, same about witcher 3. Its definitely that my system needs an upgrade, but I think its also that Projekt Red need to up their skills..


----------



## Ninjawithagun

The G-Sync scanline issue has been well documented for this LG panel (thanks to early adopters/owners of the Acer X34). The cause is a defective G-Sync module and the only fix is to have it (the module) replaced via RMA or exchange for another unit that does not have a defective G-Sync module.


----------



## SRPlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> The G-Sync scanline issue has been well documented for this LG panel (thanks to early adopters/owners of the Acer X34). The cause is a defective G-Sync module and the only fix is to have it replaced via RMA or exchange for another unit that does not have a defective G-Sync module.


From what Dr Mad is describing, it may be a definite scanline problem that needs RMA, but from some of the images I've seen posted here and other places, I think some people are being way over critical, seeing the lines only with their noses pushed up against the screen, and there have been a few on here and again other places mistaking moire patterning from taking a photo of an LCD or looking at a high res photo scaled down as scanlines... I think this problem on the PG348Q and X34 has been blown up way out of proportion so far. But still horrible if you do end up with a naff gsync module, where the lines are visible at normal viewing distance, at this price point, would definitely RMA....


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> The G-Sync scanline issue has been well documented for this LG panel (thanks to early adopters/owners of the Acer X34). The cause is a defective G-Sync module and the only fix is to have it replaced via RMA or exchange for another unit that does not have a defective G-Sync module.


Not at all, the cause is NOT a defective g-sync module:

Quote:


> In regards to the scanline issue, I have been provided with an update. *Scanlines are an effect caused by rapidly changing refresh rate. Variations in the refresh rate create an increased holding time that results in the accumulation of an electrical charge. When this charge is released, it causes small variations in the frame that result in faint horizontal lines.*
> 
> We certainly appreciate everyone's patience and the feedback that has been provided by many of you. Unfortunately, *this is a side effect for cutting edge technology and* while *there is not a fix to be applied*, we will continue to make efforts to minimize and eliminate these types of limitations in future releases.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

I wouldn't generalize and state that the scanline issue has been blown out of proportion for every single incident. Some monitors have the issue worse than others, so it comes down to a case-by-case basis. If you have to smash your face against the monitor to barely notice the scanlines vs. being able to see them easily from 3-5 feet away, then it could be argued an RMA may not be necessary. But, I do agree that at this price point, the monitor should be near perfect and not have the same defects as monitors that are almost half the price.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Not at all, the cause is NOT a defective g-sync module:


Not all true. The refresh rate is not the only cause for the scanlines. It also occurs at 60Hz on some units. Ultimately, it is a defective G-Sync module that is not able to support variable refresh rates without exhibiting the scanlines onscreen. Regardless of any disagreement here as to the actual source of the issue, the end result and sad truth is that an RMA or exchange is the ONLY solution.


----------



## SRPlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Not at all, the cause is NOT a defective g-sync module:


That's just a description of how scanlines are created, and it doesn't state that all monitors suffer from it, which is why some may see it, others don't, but its does seem to vary in intensity from the various images I have seen. but I would put money on it, that if the problem gets narrowed down to one specific PCB or module, it will be in the ggsync module, or non gsync models, the video frame / sync circuitry...


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRPlus*
> 
> From the sounds of what you are describing, I'd definitely consider an RMA.
> 
> In regard to Witcher 3.
> 
> My MoBo had a problem when I first got the PG348Q in that the primary GPU would only run in Gen2, the other three @ gen3. But that turned out to be a bios problem, reverted back to the previous release, problem solved. . So testing things like Tomb raider, Ultimate settings, no other changes, Vsync off, at 3440 x 1440, I was getting Min 87fps, average 96fps, Max 110fps, Now I am getting min 96, average 111.5, max 128fps. amazing the difference one card running at gen2 can make.
> 
> But I have tested witcher 3, and even with 4x Titans my system struggles on max settings and I'm getting around 20fps, really sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but expected.
> 
> Its strange that a game like Crysis 3 can run at ultimate settings with a good fps rate on a 3440 x 1440, yet witcher 3 even on medium or low settings which makes the game look a lot worse graphically than crisis 3, still struggles, so i'd conclude from this that Crytek are much better coders, and better at optimising textures and poly count in games, than CD Projekt RED...
> 
> I've been tempted by the Titan X since its launch, and definitely need the extra vram for work, so would choose the Titan X over the 980ti, but 46% performance increase didn't seem worth the £4K to replace my old Titans. Now I am in a place where I wish I had upgraded to Titan X , but too close to Pascal, which after the GTC will most likely be getting a release date of late May / June IMO.
> 
> I really enjoyed witcher 2, haven't tested it on the new monitor, but I'm guessing it will have similar results, Crysis, Bio Indicate, dishonoured, Tomb Raider etc, all run at good fps, same about witcher 3. Its definitely that my system needs an upgrade, but I think its also that Projekt Red need to up their skills..


Should you decide to get the GTX980Ti instead of the Titan X (more so because of the cost difference), you will be happy to know that WItcher 3 can be played at max settings with a single GTX980Ti. I know because I own two GTX980Ti cards and don't have to enable SLI in order to get playable frame rates in Witcher 3! And yes, that's when playing at 3440 x 1440 resolution on my Acer X34 ;-)


----------



## SRPlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> I wouldn't generalize and state that the scanline issue has been blown out of proportion for every single incident. Some monitors have the issue worse than others, so it comes down to a case-by-case basis. If you have to smash your face against the monitor to barely notice the scanlines vs. being able to see them easily from 3-5 feet away, then it could be argued an RMA may not be necessary. But, I do agree that at this price point, the monitor should be near perfect and not have the same defects as monitors that are almost half the price.


I didn't state every single incident, the majority that I've seen are making a fuss over something not seen from normal viewing distances, but there are defiantly a few that are not acceptable.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRPlus*
> 
> From the sounds of what you are describing, I'd definitely consider an RMA.
> 
> In regard to Witcher 3.
> 
> My MoBo had a problem when I first got the PG348Q in that the primary GPU would only run in Gen2, the other three @ gen3. But that turned out to be a bios problem, reverted back to the previous release, problem solved. . So testing things like Tomb raider, Ultimate settings, no other changes, Vsync off, at 3440 x 1440, I was getting Min 87fps, average 96fps, Max 110fps, Now I am getting min 96, average 111.5, max 128fps. amazing the difference one card running at gen2 can make.
> 
> But I have tested witcher 3, and even with 4x Titans my system struggles on max settings and I'm getting around 20fps, really sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but expected.
> 
> Its strange that a game like Crysis 3 can run at ultimate settings with a good fps rate on a 3440 x 1440, yet witcher 3 even on medium or low settings which makes the game look a lot worse graphically than crisis 3, still struggles, so i'd conclude from this that Crytek are much better coders, and better at optimising textures and poly count in games, than CD Projekt RED...
> 
> I've been tempted by the Titan X since its launch, and definitely need the extra vram for work, so would choose the Titan X over the 980ti, but 46% performance increase didn't seem worth the £4K to replace my old Titans. Now I am in a place where I wish I had upgraded to Titan X , but too close to Pascal, which after the GTC will most likely be getting a release date of late May / June IMO.
> 
> I really enjoyed witcher 2, haven't tested it on the new monitor, but I'm guessing it will have similar results, Crysis, Bio Indicate, dishonoured, Tomb Raider etc, all run at good fps, same about witcher 3. Its definitely that my system needs an upgrade, but I think its also that Projekt Red need to up their skills..


Gotta admit I would have thought 4 Way Titan's would have faired slightly better. You hitting the Vram limit? I would have thought you would be fine at normal 3440 x 1440, but can't easily tell whats actually needed and whats just being cached to the memory as its there.

Yeah Titan X's are demolishing the Witcher 3 at the moment. Currently on 3 way, and everything possible maxed out including hairworks and 8 x AA on the hair and what not and maintains 100 fps with stock clocks. Have seen it drop to the high 80's for few secs here and there but nothing an overclock would not solve, but as you can imagine, G-Sync steps in anyways and I do not realise unless I have the fps counter on. Its ridiculous how smooth in general G-sync and 100hz feel on games in general.

But yeah I would wait for Pascal at this stage, Hopefully the big guns come out sooner rather then later. .


----------



## Ninjawithagun

The bottom line is that it doesn't matter what you or I "think". It's all about if the owner has a unit that exhibits this issue and whether or not they can tolerate it. Each individual must decide the course of action. We can plead all day long that the issue isn't significant, or that it can 'barely' be seen, etc. They are the ones who paid $1300 for the monitor, so they must decide what to do.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRPlus*
> 
> That's just a description of how scanlines are created, and it doesn't state that all monitors suffer from it, which is why some may see it, others don't, but its does seem to vary in intensity from the various images I have seen. but I would put money on it, that if the problem gets narrowed down to one specific PCB or module, it will be in the ggsync module, or non gsync models, the video frame / sync circuitry...


That is what I think, everyone has scan lines however some people might have one where you cannot see it, however other people might have some where you can see it but it is faint and then some people have really bad scan lines

Also high end Pascal is not coming out June, mid end Pascal is coming Q3/Q4 2016 and then high end Pascal Q1/Q2 2017


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Gotta admit I would have thought 4 Way Titan's would have faired slightly better. You hitting the Vram limit? I would have thought you would be fine at normal 3440 x 1440, but can't easily tell whats actually needed and whats just being cached to the memory as its there.
> 
> Yeah Titan X's are demolishing the Witcher 3 at the moment. Currently on 3 way, and everything possible maxed out including hairworks and 8 x AA on the hair and what not and maintains 100 fps with stock clocks. Have seen it drop to the high 80's for few secs here and there but nothing an overclock would not solve, but as you can imagine, G-Sync steps in anyways and I do not realise unless I have the fps counter on. Its ridiculous how smooth in general G-sync and 100hz feel on games in general.
> 
> But yeah I would wait for Pascal at this stage, Hopefully the big guns come out sooner rather then later. .


mmmmmm.....Pascal....yummy...

lol


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> The bottom line is that it doesn't matter what you or I "think". It's all about if the owner has a unit that exhibits this issue and whether or not they can tolerate it. Each individual must decide the course of action. We can plead all day long that the issue isn't significant, or that it can 'barely' be seen, etc. They are the ones who paid $1300 for the monitor, so they must decide what to do.


Well it will be 25th March before the UK gets any more stock and my scan lines are so faint (have to put my nose to the screen and I cannot see them while playing Witcher 3 at 30 FPS) so I think I will keep it (I have nearly no backlight bleed/IPS glow as well) unless the scan lines get worse


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Well it will be 25th March before the UK gets any more stock and my scan lines are so faint (have to put my nose to the screen and I cannot see them while playing Witcher 3 at 30 FPS) so I think I will keep it (I have nearly no backlight bleed/IPS glow as well) unless the scan lines get worse


Just make sure to keep an eye on that item return policy window...set an alarm on your smartphone or something... ;-)


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Not hitting the 6GB VRAM limit. At about 4.6GB-ish if I remember correctly. I'll have to run it tonight to verify the max VRAM use threshold with all settings maxed. IMHO, anything more than two 980Ti cards or Titan X cards, and return per dollar spent drops like a rock. Almost no scaling from 2 to 3-way SLI in over 95% of all games. It has partially to do with game coding, but also the fact that alternate frame rendering is not always the most efficient method to performance gains in most games when using more than two cards. This is the reason why the scaling drops off between 2 and 3-way SLI. To me, it's just not worth the extra $600+ for a 3rd GTX980Ti. I would rather save up for the two Pascal cards that will replace them later this year


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Just make sure to keep an eye on that item return policy window...set an alarm on your smartphone or something... ;-)


It is fine, it can come under a fault


----------



## SRPlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Should you decide to get the GTX980Ti instead of the Titan X (more so because of the cost difference), you will be happy to know that WItcher 3 can be played at max settings with a single GTX980Ti. I know because I own two GTX980Ti cards and don't have to enable SLI in order to get playable frame rates in Witcher 3! And yes, that's when playing at 3440 x 1440 resolution on my Acer X34 ;-)


I've done performance tests with a guy that owns 3x Titan X, this was GPU rendering in Iray. It turned out that one of his Titan X is approx. 46% faster than one of my older Titans, and that 4 of my GPU's actually performed slightly better than three of his Titan X's in iray, and we also did some game tests, with similar results, but with games favouring 3x Titan X more than 4x old titans.

There's no way I would choose a 980ti over a Titan X because I need the extra Vram for my work which is a priority compared to gaming.. plus the initial benchmarks done by TomH proved to be inaccurate, because they were using old drivers for the Titan X and old performance data, and new drivers for the 980ti that had been optimised for Maxwell, and other site like Anandtech, benchmarked using the same drivers and found the Titan X slightly faster, all be it by 2 fps. Of course now there are better alternative cooling solutions, so some benchmarks put the 980ti slightly above Titan X.

For me, doubling the vram is worth the extra cost, and a few extra fps more / less wont affect that decision, Makes a huge difference when Woking with large data sets, or complex scenes in 3ds max and iray,

If yo are on 980ti's in sli on a 3440 x 1440 monitor and still getting good fps in witcher 3 at max settings, then I am guessing its a scaling problem with SLI, as 4x older titans should be near par with 2x 980ti's, or a problem with my Mobo having to use SLI between two CPU's, but its never been a problem in the past, only with witch 3....

I definitely want to upgrade my GPU's though, pascal isn't that far away, 3 or 4 month IMO.


----------



## Metros

High end Pascal is not coming out this year, it will be Q1/Q2 2017, mid end Pascal is Q3/Q4 2016

Considering I can get 60 FPS in the Witcher 3 (max settings) and 120 FPS in Battlefront, there is not really much point in Pascal coming now anyway (for me) unless we get some really intensive games this year (does not look like it, apart from Battlefield 5)


----------



## SRPlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> That is what I think, everyone has scan lines however some people might have one where you cannot see it, however other people might have some where you can see it but it is faint and then some people have really bad scan lines
> 
> Also high end Pascal is not coming out June, mid end Pascal is coming Q3/Q4 2016 and then high end Pascal Q1/Q2 2017


I thought the rumours, rumours beefing the main word here, is that Titan Pascal will be the first released, and they are usually the top end silicon and full core count? I thought the lower end GPUs like GTX 1070, will come later, and the TI version possibly in 2017? Which will just be a tweaked Titan pascal for performance in games?


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRPlus*
> 
> I thought the rumours, rumours beefing the main word here, is that Titan Pascal will be the first released, and they are usually the top end silicon and full core count? I thought the lower end GPUs like GTX 1070, will come later, and the TI version possibly in 2017? Which will just be a tweaked Titan pascal for performance in games?


We'll just have to wait and see what Nvidia pulls out of their green hat later this year


----------



## SRPlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Be careful of putting to much stake into synthetic benchmarks (nice smelling bull*****) when deciding on which card to buy. Tons of well documented 'real world' benchmarking that proves the Titan X is just not worth the extra money over a GTX980Ti. I can attest to that. Not one game has got near the 6GB VRAM limit, even when playing at 4K. Now, this whole argument is moot, because 1) you stated you need more VRAM for non-game applications, but more importantly, 2) Pascal is coming out later this year and will change everything. 16GB and 32GB HBM2 variations will be released and the Pascal GPU will have more than double the transistors of the existing Maxwell GM200 architecture, which makes Pascal an absolute beast to compete with AMD's Artic Island GPU family ;-)


You are talking about this from a gamers point of view, I am looking at this from a CG artists point of view. The tests carried out with my machine and the owner of the Titan X's. were using the same scenes and came render passes on very similar systems, so the 46% performance increase is quite accurate.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Think of Pascal as the GPU to finally usher in single card 4K gaming. By end of this year, 120Hz 4K IPS panels will be available with DisplayPort 1.3. The Pascal is the perfect card to match with such a gaming monitor. Also, Pascal will be better optimized for DX12. So, don't think about just today, think about tomorrow!!


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRPlus*
> 
> You are talking about this from a gamers point of view, I am looking at this from a CG artists point of view. The tests carried out with my machine and the owner of the Titan X's. were using the same scenes and came render passes on very similar systems, so the 46% performance increase is quite accurate.


You are attempting to compare apples to oranges. Single GPU vs. Dual GPU card is a moot argument. Or do you have just the Titan (no designator)? Oh well. Doesn't matter. Regardless of what we think, Pascal is coming and will make what we have obsolete - period.


----------



## SRPlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Not hitting the 6GB VRAM limit. At about 4.6GB-ish if I remember correctly. I'll have to run it tonight to verify the max VRAM use threshold with all settings maxed. IMHO, anything more than two 980Ti cards or Titan X cards, and return per dollar spent drops like a rock. Almost no scaling from 2 to 3-way SLI in over 95% of all games. It has partially to do with game coding, but also the fact that alternate frame rendering is not always the most efficient method to performance gains in most games when using more than two cards. This is the reason why the scaling drops off between 2 and 3-way SLI. To me, it's just not worth the extra $600+ for a 3rd GTX980Ti. I would rather save up for the two Pascal cards that will replace them later this year


Again from a cg artists point of view, the extra ram is definitely worth it, and the more GPU's for iray rendering , the better.

If you were to render an image of a detailed interior design, noise free in iray that takes one Titan X say 30 minutes to render, three Titan X's will do it I ten minutes, as they scale near perfect in 3ds max and iray.

So you have to wait an extra 20 minutes, meeh right? no way, if you have multiple clients wanting multiple images or animations completed in a day, that 20 minutes extra per image really makes a difference, so if a motherboard existed where I could have 8 dual slot GPUs installed I would already own it, and have the multiple PSU's needed ) Drooling just thinking about it lol


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRPlus*
> 
> Again from a cg artists point of view, the extra ram is definitely worth it, and the more GPU's for iray rendering , the better.
> 
> If you were to render an image of a detailed interior design, moise free in iray that takes one Titan X say 30 minutes to render, three Titan X's will do it I men minutes, as they scale near perfect in 3ds max and iray.
> 
> So you have to wait an extra 20 minutes, meeh right? no way, if you have multiple clients wanting multiple images or animations completed in a day, that 20 minutes extra per image really makes a difference, so if a motherboard existed where I could have 8 dual slot GPUs installed I would already own it, and have the multiple PSU's needed ) Drooling just thinking about it lol


Boring. All that will be scrap metal when Pascal hits the streets


----------



## SRPlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Boring. All that will be scrap metal when Pascal hits the streets


Ummm yeah, obviously, and that's why I will be getting four of them ))

Edit:

But boring?

Come on )

I already know my aging 4 year old sandy bridge E Xeons beat your CPU in cinebench by a long shot  and even 4x old Titans is still not to be sniffed at. So an expensive system at the time, but lasted very well and still going strong for what it was built for.

But this is going way off topic now )

Just got my second ultra wide delivered, )) unboxing and testing time, laters !


----------



## wovie

Amazon US pre-order page is up: http://www.amazon.com/Asus-Monitor-PG348Q-Screen-LCD/dp/B01C83BE6U/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1456499415&sr=1-2&keywords=%22PG348Q%22

It's $1,299.00









No estimated ship date unfortunately.


----------



## SRPlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wovie*
> 
> Amazon US pre-order page is up: http://www.amazon.com/Asus-Monitor-PG348Q-Screen-LCD/dp/B01C83BE6U/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1456499415&sr=1-2&keywords=%22PG348Q%22
> 
> It's $1,299.00


Nice, will forward this to my friend in the US who's been eager to get one, thanks )

Still has to play the waiting game though...


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRPlus*
> 
> Ummm yeah, obviously, and that's why I will be getting four of them ))
> 
> Edit:
> 
> But boring?
> 
> Come on )
> 
> I already know my aging 4 year old sandy bridge E Xeons beat your CPU in cinebench by a long shot  and even 4x old Titans is still not to be sniffed at. So an expensive system at the time, but lasted very well and still going strong for what it was built for.
> 
> But this is going way off topic now )
> 
> Just got my second ultra wide delivered, )) unboxing and testing time, laters !


Sweet 2 ultrawides!

Titan line or go home, no poser cutdown Ti models here


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Sweet 2 ultrawides!
> 
> Titan line or go home, no poser cutdown Ti models here


NOT. You will need waaaaaaayyyyyyy more GPU power before ever having to worry about VRAM. Damn noobs...lol


----------



## SRPlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Gotta admit I would have thought 4 Way Titan's would have faired slightly better. You hitting the Vram limit? I would have thought you would be fine at normal 3440 x 1440, but can't easily tell whats actually needed and whats just being cached to the memory as its there.
> 
> Yeah Titan X's are demolishing the Witcher 3 at the moment. Currently on 3 way, and everything possible maxed out including hairworks and 8 x AA on the hair and what not and maintains 100 fps with stock clocks. Have seen it drop to the high 80's for few secs here and there but nothing an overclock would not solve, but as you can imagine, G-Sync steps in anyways and I do not realise unless I have the fps counter on. Its ridiculous how smooth in general G-sync and 100hz feel on games in general.
> 
> But yeah I would wait for Pascal at this stage, Hopefully the big guns come out sooner rather then later. .


Now you are just making me hurt :-(( lol

20fps being an average :-(((

Its been so tempting to get 4x EVGA Titan X Hybrid, as heat is also an issue running four GPU's at 100% load for long periods, always had to crank up the fans before rendering with precision X to keep temps around the 70c mark so the GPU's last longer. Gaming in SLi, temps never go above 60c, but the strain gaming puts on the cuda cores always fluctuates, and on things like heaven benchmark only ever uses around 75% load on the cuda cores, GPU rendering really puts the GPUs to the endurance test, and touch laminated wood, mine are still going,,,,

Definitely will hold out for pascal.

They actually delivered my new monitor looking like the box also just came out of the factory, the last one looked like it had been used for curdling on a giant size P40 grade piece of sandpaper on the bottom.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wovie*
> 
> Amazon US pre-order page is up: http://www.amazon.com/Asus-Monitor-PG348Q-Screen-LCD/dp/B01C83BE6U/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1456499415&sr=1-2&keywords=%22PG348Q%22
> 
> It's $1,299.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No estimated ship date unfortunately.


You're a hero! Just purchased mine. Hopefully it ships soon!


----------



## Ghostmop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> You're a hero! Just purchased mine. Hopefully it ships soon!


Same sentiments here...I preordered too.


----------



## Najd

Ordered from Amazon. Hopefully we get an estimate of ship date soon.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I guess that explains why it didn't pop up sooner. The usual deals with Newegg must have fallen through. Ah well, will look out on Amazon.ca in the next while.


----------



## Killathas

its awesome that Amazon hit before Newegg. Amazon has a better return policy.


----------



## Roger Huston

Wow, just saw that Amazon had it - but as of now - they are OUT OF STOCK!

Of note - the new X34's are in stock.


----------



## Wagnelles

21:9 is raising like never before. Period.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> 21:9 is raising like never before. Period.


Did you take a picture of the scan lines, could you post it on here please


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Did you take a picture of the scan lines, could you post it on here please


Sorry, I guess you misunderstood me with someone else, I don't have the monitor yet. *yet.*


----------



## Bahama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wovie*
> 
> Amazon US pre-order page is up: http://www.amazon.com/Asus-Monitor-PG348Q-Screen-LCD/dp/B01C83BE6U/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1456499415&sr=1-2&keywords=%22PG348Q%22
> 
> It's $1,299.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No estimated ship date unfortunately.


Mucho Gracias Amigo.

Ordered, and hopefully will get it * Soon *. lol


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## ozzy1925

pff i wonder why amazon doesnt ship outside usa







i saw there is a typo on the item product weight could be because of that?


----------



## jacob650

want to order from Amazon right now, but what if Newegg gets it in before them? So tempting....what should I do!


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> want to order from Amazon right now, but what if Newegg gets it in before them? So tempting....what should I do!


I ordered.. Amazon doesn't bill until it ships. If Newegg gets it first (they wont) just cancel Amazon.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl4ppy*
> 
> I ordered.. Amazon doesn't bill until it ships. If Newegg gets it first (they wont) just cancel Amazon.


Nice, if they don't bill till it ships then I'll order now, Sinialr to PayPal pay when item arrives gives us time to check it for issues, Sweet deal I'll order now from Amazon!


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterDav*
> 
> It's Dr Mad (Greg_kun on HFR), seems he didn't have time to do it tonight.
> Maybe tomorrow


Yes I'll make some photos, I have until next monday before sending back the monitor.
But I confirm that something happens when I enable overclocking. I can't explain exactly how but in short, it's like gamma is >2.4 instead of 2.2, resulting in more washed out colors.
Text icon on the desktop is a bit blurred, like a bad interpolation.

If someone could make the test :

- racing mode in OSD
- brightness 40 / contrast 50 / RGB at default settings

You can use this wallpaper : https://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details/3928/atlantis_nexus_nebula.html

Enable/Disable overclocking and see if fhere's difference.

You can also use lagom contrast & gamma tests --> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php

Overclock ON = obviously too much gamma / Overclock OFF = pass all the tests

Thanks


----------



## Nicholars

2.4 gamma would have less washed out colors than 2.2...

2.0 would have more washed out colors than 2.2

Higher number would be richer looking colors, but less black detail.


----------



## D2015

My pre-order date changed to 25/03/2016









so I bought X34









so far so good, hopefully it stays that way

i'll miss u all


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> 2.4 gamma would have less washed out colors than 2.2...
> 
> 2.0 would have more washed out colors than 2.2
> 
> Higher number would be richer looking colors, but less black detail.


Yes, it was late last night








I thought about what happen for example with X34 when you go above 2.2 in OSD, washed out colors and vice versa below 2.2 (if I remember right, X34 gamma options are : gaming / 1.9 / 2.2 / 2.5 )

I'll make a video later today


----------



## RGSPro

Nowinstock's alert's aren't very timely. Almost 23 hours after you guys posted the Amazon US page I got the alert. Newegg would be best for me though so there would be no tax. Oh well.


----------



## muSPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Not hitting the 6GB VRAM limit. At about 4.6GB-ish if I remember correctly. I'll have to run it tonight to verify the max VRAM use threshold with all settings maxed. IMHO, anything more than two 980Ti cards or Titan X cards, and return per dollar spent drops like a rock. Almost no scaling from 2 to 3-way SLI in over 95% of all games. It has partially to do with game coding, but also the fact that alternate frame rendering is not always the most efficient method to performance gains in most games when using more than two cards. This is the reason why the scaling drops off between 2 and 3-way SLI. To me, it's just not worth the extra $600+ for a 3rd GTX980Ti. I would rather save up for the two Pascal cards that will replace them later this year


Two mid range pascal (if they are even released this year) wont be much better, if better at all, than two GTX 980 Ti right now. When high end pascal is released sometime in the middle of 2017 then we're talking about replacing ur GTX 980 ti, but that is still so far away.
I would recommend any person thinking about getting this monitor now to have atleast one GTX 980 Ti.


----------



## muSPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRPlus*
> 
> I've done performance tests with a guy that owns 3x Titan X, this was GPU rendering in Iray. It turned out that one of his Titan X is approx. 46% faster than one of my older Titans, and that 4 of my GPU's actually performed slightly better than three of his Titan X's in iray, and we also did some game tests, with similar results, but with games favouring 3x Titan X more than 4x old titans.
> 
> There's no way I would choose a 980ti over a Titan X because I need the extra Vram for my work which is a priority compared to gaming.. plus the initial benchmarks done by TomH proved to be inaccurate, because they were using old drivers for the Titan X and old performance data, and new drivers for the 980ti that had been optimised for Maxwell, and other site like Anandtech, benchmarked using the same drivers and found the Titan X slightly faster, all be it by 2 fps. Of course now there are better alternative cooling solutions, so some benchmarks put the 980ti slightly above Titan X.
> 
> For me, doubling the vram is worth the extra cost, and a few extra fps more / less wont affect that decision, Makes a huge difference when Woking with large data sets, or complex scenes in 3ds max and iray,
> 
> If yo are on 980ti's in sli on a 3440 x 1440 monitor and still getting good fps in witcher 3 at max settings, then I am guessing its a scaling problem with SLI, as 4x older titans should be near par with 2x 980ti's, or a problem with my Mobo having to use SLI between two CPU's, but its never been a problem in the past, only with witch 3....
> 
> I definitely want to upgrade my GPU's though, pascal isn't that far away, 3 or 4 month IMO.


Titan X, is not faster than a aftermarked cooled / retail overclocked GTX 980 Ti, only time a Titan X could be faster is probably in games who use all those 12 GB of RAM for high resolution.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> My pre-order date changed to 25/03/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I bought X34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far so good, hopefully it stays that way
> 
> i'll miss u all


Where did you have a preorder from?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muSPK*
> 
> Titan X, is not faster than a aftermarked cooled / retail overclocked GTX 980 Ti, only time a Titan X could be faster is probably in games who use all those 12 GB of RAM for high resolution.


Or if you can properly cool it, i.e under water and put a proper BIOS on it.


----------



## SRPlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Or if you can properly cool it, i.e under water and put a proper BIOS on it.


I already said in that post that alternative cooling solutions ( after market) later made the 980Ti faster, but the original benchmarks at the start done by TomsH and Hexus were inaccurate as they used old benchmark data and drivers for the Titan X , but new optimised drivers for Maxwell with the GTX 980TI, only a few sites like Anandtech did the benchmarks correctly, realising that the new drivers had been specifically tailored to maxwell . There are also Hybrid solutions for the Titan X now, but never seen on the same benchmark as a 980Ti aftermarket solution review.

\/ \/ Original review \/ \/

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9306/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-review/10

I've seen the aftermarket cooler benchmarks for the 980ti, but the stock Titan X is always used in the comparison tables, never a hybrid.

Each to their own, I need the extra Vram for work which completely overshadows gaming as a priority, so a few fps either way wouldn't make a difference to my purchase decision. Plus pointless now as I am waiting for Pascal.

........................................

Noticed yesterday that TFT central, under their reviewed monitors, now lists the PG348Q as coming soon ...


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRPlus*
> 
> I already said in that post that alternative cooling solutions ( after market) later made the 980Ti faster, but the original benchmarks at the start done by TomsH and Hexus were inaccurate as they used old benchmark data and drivers for the Titan X , but new optimised drivers for Maxwell with the GTX 980TI, only a few sites like Anandtech did the benchmarks correctly, realising that the new drivers had been specifically tailored to maxwell . There are also Hybrid solutions for the Titan X now, but never seen on the same benchmark as a 980Ti aftermarket solution review.
> 
> \/ \/ Original review \/ \/
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9306/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-review/10
> 
> I've seen the aftermarket cooler benchmarks for the 980ti, but the stock Titan X is always used in the comparison tables, never a hybrid.
> 
> Each to their own, I need the extra Vram for work which completely overshadows gaming as a priority, so a few fps either way wouldn't make a difference to my purchase decision. Plus pointless now as I am waiting for Pascal.
> 
> ........................................
> 
> Noticed yesterday that TFT central, under their reviewed monitors, now lists the PG348Q as coming soon ...


Yep sorry did not see your initial comment and fully agree, was only commenting on the fact the TX is only faster in situations where 12 GB of VRAM is requied. most benchmarks or reviews as you noted are done on ref cooler which are pretty limiting in addition to the driver optimisation. Heck even now I have a pair of the Titan X ACX 2.0 coolers and throwing them on the TX's with the exact some settings on precision X, sees the ACX 2.0 cooler boosting higher. Under water even higher also. Boost 2.0 is a very fickle thing and very sensitive to temps so no doubt for a majority of people a Aftermarket 980Ti is the choice to pick.

Yep the guy on TFT writing the article posted in another forum he got his panel on the 25th, looking forward to the review







Anyways time to go kill me some Ghouls


----------



## SRPlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Yep sorry did not see your initial comment and fully agree, was only commenting on the fact the TX is only faster in situations where 12 GB of VRAM is requied. most benchmarks or reviews as you noted are done on ref cooler which are pretty limiting in addition to the driver optimisation. Heck even now I have a pair of the Titan X ACX 2.0 coolers and throwing them on the TX's with the exact some settings on precision X, sees the ACX 2.0 cooler boosting higher. Under water even higher also. Boost 2.0 is a very fickle thing and very sensitive to temps so no doubt for a majority of people a Aftermarket 980Ti is the choice to pick.


Yes definitely.

I'd only ever recommend a Titan X over a 980ti, if the person needed the extra Vram for professional applications like Max or Maya, working on large data sets, or the extra Cuda cores for GPU compute, rendering or development, scientific computation etc, and maybe 4K surround gaming on some titles.

If I didn't need the Xtra ram, and the system was only for gaming / media, the 980ti would be a better choice over the Titan X, but mainly from a price point IMO.

Looking forward to the GTC  Hoping for a 2Q release on the Titan Pascal...


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRPlus*
> 
> Yes definitely.
> 
> I'd only ever recommend a Titan X over a 980ti, if the person needed the extra Vram for professional applications like Max or Maya, working on large data sets, or the extra Cuda cores for GPU compute, rendering or development, scientific computation etc, and maybe 4K surround gaming on some titles.
> 
> If I didn't need the Xtra ram, and the system was only for gaming / media, the 980ti would be a better choice over the Titan X, but mainly from a price point IMO.
> 
> Looking forward to the GTC  Hoping for a 2Q release on the Titan Pascal...


Actually the Titan X 12GB can be usable if you use DSR at 3440x1440


----------



## jacob650

Just ordered off of amazon, Hope it comes in sooner than later!


----------



## Roger Huston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Just ordered off of amazon, Hope it comes in sooner than later!


Yes, wondering if I should wait for Newegg since I can save $100 in taxes with them. Of note, the X34's are also "In Stock" (same day), but their delivery time is 4 to 6 weeks. I have a feeling the Asus will be the same.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Yes I'll make some photos, I have until next monday before sending back the monitor.
> But I confirm that something happens when I enable overclocking. I can't explain exactly how but in short, it's like gamma is >2.4 instead of 2.2, resulting in more washed out colors.
> Text icon on the desktop is a bit blurred, like a bad interpolation.
> 
> If someone could make the test :
> 
> - racing mode in OSD
> - brightness 40 / contrast 50 / RGB at default settings
> 
> You can use this wallpaper : https://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details/3928/atlantis_nexus_nebula.html
> 
> Enable/Disable overclocking and see if fhere's difference.
> 
> You can also use lagom contrast & gamma tests --> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php
> 
> Overclock ON = obviously too much gamma / Overclock OFF = pass all the tests
> 
> Thanks


Still waiting for those pictures of scan lines and the colour difference on desktop


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roger Huston*
> 
> Yes, wondering if I should wait for Newegg since I can save $100 in taxes with them. Of note, the X34's are also "In Stock" (same day), but their delivery time is 4 to 6 weeks. I have a feeling the Asus will be the same.


why pay taxes? you in Cali? I don't pay taxes when ordering from New egg, well I paid $1300 on the spot from Amazon, It looks like 3 weeks or so, Dang. oh well I hope I get it on the fist bacth


----------



## Roger Huston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> why pay taxes? you in Cali? I don't pay taxes when ordering from New egg, well I paid $1300 on the spot from Amazon, It looks like 3 weeks or so, Dang. oh well I hope I get it on the fist bacth


With Amazon, I pay taxes in Nevada, with NewEgg I don't.


----------



## funfordcobra

If there is an amazon shipping dept in your home state you will get taxes, if not then no taxes. If newegg was in Nevada than you would get taxes from them too but the closest one is in Ca so you don't.

That's why I buy all my expensive guns out of state online. Usually save around $200 bucks on a $2000 purchase.


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> Where did you have a preorder from?


Mwave australia


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> Actually the Titan X 12GB can be usable if you use DSR at 3440x1440


It does indeed, on my LG panel I often used DSR with my tri-SLI setup which had enough grunt to push 60 fps and was often using in excess of 6Gb while in the same situations my 980Ti's used to fall over abit. Having said that, its a moot point now as you cannot use DSR with G-Sync and SLI which is kind of dumb and probably the best scenario in which you would use DSR.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Still waiting for those pictures of scan lines and the colour difference on desktop


yes yes yes... you'll get what you want tomorrow, and I hope you will understand why the lack of gamma and the strange behaviour when the monitor is overclocked are deal breaker for me.

What a shame I don't have XB270HU anymore to make some comparisons. I know GTA5 suffers of color banding, especially dark & solid colors but I did not remember it was this pronounced with my previous monitor.

Maybe the monitor is defective after all :/


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> yes yes yes... you'll get what you want tomorrow, and I hope you will understand why the lack of gamma and the strange behaviour when the monitor is overclocked are deal breaker for me.
> 
> What a shame I don't have XB270HU anymore to make some comparisons. I know GTA5 suffers of color banding, especially dark & solid colors but I did not remember it was this pronounced with my previous monitor.
> 
> Maybe the monitor is defective after all :/


Its the customers that return monitors 23 times in search of the absolute perfect unit (that doesn't exist) that drive the prices up so high. :/


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> It does indeed, on my LG panel I often used DSR with my tri-SLI setup which had enough grunt to push 60 fps and was often using in excess of 6Gb while in the same situations my 980Ti's used to fall over abit. Having said that, its a moot point now as you cannot use DSR with G-Sync and SLI which is kind of dumb and probably the best scenario in which you would use DSR.


This exact issue is what holding me from buying a Nvidia card. Meanwhile you can do Freesync + VSR + Crossfire on AMD


----------



## Metros

So for the new owners, what brightness do you use for your Ultra wides (for gaming)


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roger Huston*
> 
> With Amazon, I pay taxes in Nevada, with NewEgg I don't.


they are full of crap at amazon, i can buy a titan x or two without tax but for this monitor i have to pay 100$ tax? they are just trying to get and extra 100 bucks for this thing, they can keep it, i will wait for microcenter to get it here in denver and pay them the damn tax. no need to order online if i have to pay tax.


----------



## Radox-0

Erghh, well hearing a little bit of coil whine on mine now.









When its set to 100hz and browsing sites normally, for gaming and the desktop its fine. But seems the issue is where there is a lot of white and black test. Its very faint to be honest and only heard it as my PC was running absolutely silent, but now I know its there its annoying









Anyone else having a small amount of coil whine noise when the rest of the room is silent? Using 100Hz on sites like Amaon or even here.

In two minds of sending it back, but if others have even a slight amount of whine then probably the norm rather then exception.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Erghh, well hearing a little bit of coil whine on mine now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When its set to 100hz and browsing sites normally, for gaming and the desktop its fine. But seems the issue is where there is a lot of white and black test. Its very faint to be honest and only heard it as my PC was running absolutely silent, but now I know its there its annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else having a small amount of coil whine noise when the rest of the room is silent? Using 100Hz on sites like Amaon or even here.
> 
> In two minds of sending it back, but if others have even a slight amount of whine then probably the norm rather then exception.


This is very common on the X34, including mine. I think it is just something to do with the OC. Doesn't happen when I drop mine to around 80hz, which I do when I'm just on the desktop or doing work. I then crank it up to 100Hz in games, and it's all good. I got mine half price though, so I'm not fussed, but I can certainly understand that at full price you'd want a perfect monitor, but unfortunately it seems a very common occurrence, so you may get the same on a replacement.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> This is very common on the X34, including mine. I think it is just something to do with the OC. Doesn't happen when I drop mine to around 80hz, which I do when I'm just on the desktop or doing work. I then crank it up to 100Hz in games, and it's all good. I got mine half price though, so I'm not fussed, but I can certainly understand that at full price you'd want a perfect monitor, but unfortunately it seems a very common occurrence, so you may get the same on a replacement.


Yes the noise stops at around 80-85 MHz also. Was not sure if people have actually tired this panel in a dead silent room basically on specific sites which seem to be causing the issue. Was hoping, it would not be an issue but yeah can imagine there being coil whine on all the panels just depends how sensitive you are to the noise and any background noise I guess. Heh to be fair only seems to be this site and amazon which causes me to hear it and now I expect because I know it's there I am listening out for it specifically


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> So for the new owners, what brightness do you use for your Ultra wides (for gaming)


I got my brightness set to 50, only option i needed to change apart from "overclocking" it too 100hz


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Erghh, well hearing a little bit of coil whine on mine now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When its set to 100hz and browsing sites normally, for gaming and the desktop its fine. But seems the issue is where there is a lot of white and black test. Its very faint to be honest and only heard it as my PC was running absolutely silent, but now I know its there its annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else having a small amount of coil whine noise when the rest of the room is silent? Using 100Hz on sites like Amaon or even here.
> 
> In two minds of sending it back, but if others have even a slight amount of whine then probably the norm rather then exception.


Send it back, or RMA it. I got the same problem with my X34, and thought I could live with it. tried it out for 2 weeks, and it drove me absolutely insane. Not an issue you want with such an expensive monitor.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Yes the noise stops at around 80-85 MHz also. Was not sure if people have actually tired this panel in a dead silent room basically on specific sites which seem to be causing the issue. Was hoping, it would not be an issue but yeah can imagine there being coil whine on all the panels just depends how sensitive you are to the noise and any background noise I guess. Heh to be fair only seems to be this site and amazon which causes me to hear it and now I expect because I know it's there I am listening out for it specifically


Do you have scan line pictures

It is up to you however there are many different things that could go wrong

You could get worse backlight bleed/IPS glow

Dead pixels (not many issues with that on LG panels)

Worse scan lines

Louder coil whine (you seem to be the first with coil whine)


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> This is very common on the X34, including mine. I think it is just something to do with the OC. Doesn't happen when I drop mine to around 80hz, which I do when I'm just on the desktop or doing work. I then crank it up to 100Hz in games, and it's all good. I got mine half price though, so I'm not fussed, but I can certainly understand that at full price you'd want a perfect monitor, but unfortunately it seems a very common occurrence, so you may get the same on a replacement.


How did you get one half price? Id put up witj alittle coil whine for that.


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterDav*
> 
> We're talking about *overclocking* here, nothing guaranteed above 60Hz.
> Such as you got bsod pushing your 6700K beyond 5GHz and need to fall back to 4.5GHz for rock stability, if you have issues at 100Hz just fall back to whatever frequency where you don't have those issues.
> If you want guarantee and no issue at 100Hz and above, get a 144Hz monitor, not an "upto 100Hz OC".


We are talking about a super expensive monitor that is marketed as being able to run 100 hz. If it cannot do so without whining unbearably and you have to turn it down to 60 hz to get rid of it, you might as well get a monitor that is half the price.

If you are happy with having a monitor that can not do what have been promized without some obscure error occuring, then that is OK, but I will not pay that much money for a product that is not up to standard.

6700K´s are not marketed as "buy this, and be able to clock to 5 ghz without problems. These monitors are.

For the record, the X34 I had even had coilwhine at 60 hz.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Do you have scan line pictures
> 
> It is up to you however there are many different things that could go wrong
> 
> You could get worse backlight bleed/IPS glow
> 
> Dead pixels (not many issues with that on LG panels)
> 
> Worse scan lines
> 
> Louder coil whine (you seem to be the first with coil whine)


Has anyone else tried in a dead silent room and possibly on a site like Amazon at 100hz? Would be curious to see / hear any results. Though most likely just my panel. As I say its a very unique combination with which it happens, but meh at the same time now I know its there its annoying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterDav*
> 
> 100Hz mandatory for web browsing


Of course you are right which is why I was putting the question to other people, if they at all experienced the whine with the combination of very specific factors. 100hz, very white background and black text. I suspect there may be some people who do have it but not yet heard it as for myself at least through 8 hours a day of use for nearly a week (work on it aswell) its only been discovered now.

While it is mostly simple setting the monitor to 100hz via the OSD, Nvidia control panel can be a pain. I use the HDMI on the card to my AV receiver, so have a phantom screen. As a result switching between refresh rates causes the AV reciever to become the primary screen which and results in needing a quick restart. Simple enough but rather do away with needing to do this every time I stop gaming, switch back to browsing etc.

EDIT: I also understand of course the coil whine is par for the course with this and not at all disappointed. But having seen I seem to be the first (?) with this issue. Does not make me wonder if I can at all get one without the issue is all.


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterDav*
> 
> I don't know how is it in your country, but here we're used to the "up to" marketing crap.


I live in a lovely country where the end user is protected against "marketing crap". Which is why I without problems can say that if this monitor does not go to 100 hz without coilwhine or other problems, it goes straight back to where it came from without me loosing a cent.

As stated before, I do not care if you think it is "ok" for it to behave this way. If it does not live up to my demands, which is based on what it is marketed as, then I am not keeping it.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Has anyone else tried in a dead silent room and possibly on a site like Amazon at 100hz? Would be curious to see / hear any results. Though most likely just my panel. As I say its a very unique combination with which it happens, but meh at the same time now I know its there its annoying.


Some will have it, some won't. It's the same story with the X34. These native 60Hz panels are being pushed to the limit with the OC, and some will cope better with it than others, simple as that. Perhaps Asus are being more choosy about the panels they use for the PG34, and/or are QC'ing better, but it is too early to really tell yet. More issues with the X34 came to light over time, so we shall see.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> How did you get one half price? Id put up witj alittle coil whine for that.


OCUK in the UK, B-grade stock, so somebody obviously returned it. Box was a bit beaten up, but the monitor is flawless apart from the coil whine. No stuck/dead pixels and great uniformity. I'm happy for half the price!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterDav*
> 
> If you really need/want a similar monitor with guaranteed 144Hz smooth running, take your patience and wait for it to come out.
> IMHO X34 and PG348Q are made for early adopters, people wanting to have it now and play the lottery.


Only you're playing a lottery with those 144Hz IPS panels as well, arguably more so, given how much they are plagued with the most horrendous bleed I've ever seen on any monitor ever!


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> I live in a lovely country where the end user is protected against "marketing crap". Which is why I without problems can say that if this monitor does not go to 100 hz without coilwhine or other problems, it goes straight back to where it came from without me loosing a cent.
> 
> As stated before, I do not care if you think it is "ok" for it to behave this way. If it does not live up to my demands, which is based on what it is marketed as, then I am not keeping it.


Agree 100%, i would not keep a monitor or anything Ive paid for if it didnt deliver what I expected.
*Fan va skönt att bo i Skandinavien


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterDav*
> 
> Lovely countries indeed, here if you get anything "up to" something and have even 10% of this something, all you can do is cry.
> Everything is in the "up to"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## sl4ppy

I think it's more about having expectations that are reasonably aligned with reality...


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterDav*


Move to a better country


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Yes the noise stops at around 80-85 MHz also. Was not sure if people have actually tired this panel in a dead silent room basically on specific sites which seem to be causing the issue. Was hoping, it would not be an issue but yeah can imagine there being coil whine on all the panels just depends how sensitive you are to the noise and any background noise I guess. Heh to be fair only seems to be this site and amazon which causes me to hear it and now I expect because I know it's there I am listening out for it specifically


Can you please get metro to edit the form on page 1, so it states that your monitor has coilwhine?


----------



## webmi

Radox-0 is talking about the Acer X34, isnt he ?!


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> Radox-0 is talking about the Acer X34, isnt he ?!


I'm sure he has PG34... discussion was just about X34 also having the same issues.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> Radox-0 is talking about the Acer X34, isnt he ?!


No I have the asus panel.

Indeed is it possible under other issues Metros to kindly note it has could whine under very select and rare circumstances. I actually expect 95% of people would be fine with the level of whine mine emits as its only ever slight. But meh paying a grand and seeing others without the issue may aswell give the dice another role


----------



## webmi

ah, ok.


----------



## -Mick-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> No I have the asus panel.
> 
> Indeed is it possible under other issues Metros to kindly note it has could whine under very select and rare circumstances. I actually expect 95% of people would be fine with the level of whine mine emits as its only ever slight. But meh paying a grand and seeing others without the issue may aswell give the dice another role


What brightness level do you have it set at ?


----------



## Nicholars

The coil whine on my X34 is quite irritating recently, I was thinking of swapping for PG348Q, but this fixed gamma (that someone measured around 2.0 average gamma) and also the obvious price increase...


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Mick-*
> 
> What brightness level do you have it set at ?


Normally at 65 for daily use. However in regards to the whine I have Tried every brightness however in 2 % increments


----------



## -Mick-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Normally at 65 for daily use. However in rebrands to the whine I have Tried every brightness however in 2 % increments


Oh.
A few pages back Mr Dad also has this whine problem.
Says its worse at 20-30 brightness level and goes away after 50.

So yours whines the same at all brightness levels ? and is only affected by the refresh rate?


----------



## webmi

I had 2x X34, both had coilwhine on white screen.

I got a big watercooling system with PWM noctua fans @ 300 rpm, i cant hear my system unless i put my head next to a fan. Its dead silent. Because of that, i hear everything else pretty good. With the coilwhine of the X34, i felt very bad. The hole system is very very quiet, inaudible if you like so, but when i surfed the web, the X34 started screaming at me...









I immediately bought the PG34 after release and i got very very lucky i guess. No coilwhine, nothing. Brightness at 70%. Tested down to 30%, since i heard it gets worse with lower brightness. I can hear the clock on my wall but no coilwhine with the PG34. I am very happy with my PG34.

Both of the X34 had scanlines, the second one very little. My PG34 dont have any.

Also very very little BLB on the Asus.

I feel very happy with my PG34.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Mick-*
> 
> Oh.
> A few pages back Mr Dad also has this whine problem.
> Says its worse at 20-30 brightness level and goes away after 50.
> 
> So yours whines the same at all brightness levels ? and is only affected by the refresh rate?


Yes whines on all level of brightness. Does not seem to make a difference (of if it does, I cant tell that closely) in regards to the amount of whine being emitted based on brightness.

Also correct. Seems to only seems to occur at 85, 90, 95 and 100hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> I had 2x X34, both had coilwhine on white screen.
> 
> I got a big watercooling system with PWM noctua fans @ 300 rpm, i cant hear my system unless i put my head next to a fan. Its dead silent. Because of that, i hear everything else pretty god. With the coilwhine of the X34, i felt very bad. The hole system is very very quiet, inaudible if you like so, but when i surfed the web, the X34 started screaming at me...


Similar situation, although my though my Titan X;s are on stock coolers, at low temps they actually run pretty silent. The CPU has its own 360 mm rad in a custom loop and fans drop down to 250 rpm for basic tasks so in essence the system runs very quiet which is why the noise is apparent.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> I had 2x X34, both had coilwhine on white screen.
> 
> I got a big watercooling system with PWM noctua fans @ 300 rpm, i cant hear my system unless i put my head next to a fan. Its dead silent. Because of that, i hear everything else pretty good. With the coilwhine of the X34, i felt very bad. The hole system is very very quiet, inaudible if you like so, but when i surfed the web, the X34 started screaming at me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I immediately bought the PG34 after release and i got very very lucky i guess. No coilwhine, nothing. Brightness at 70%. Tested down to 30%, since i heard it gets worse with lower brightness. I can hear the clock on my wall but no coilwhine with the PG34. I am very happy with my PG34.
> 
> Both of the X34 had scanlines, the second one very little. My PG34 dont have any.
> 
> Also very very little BLB on the Asus.
> 
> I feel very happy with my PG34.


Could you take a picture in G-Sync Pendulum, set 20 FPS, look at the gray mountains and take a picture with your phone almost touching the screen


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> No I have the asus panel.
> 
> Indeed is it possible under other issues Metros to kindly note it has could whine under very select and rare circumstances. I actually expect 95% of people would be fine with the level of whine mine emits as its only ever slight. But meh paying a grand and seeing others without the issue may aswell give the dice another role


You will have to wait until the 25th March then


----------



## egraphixstudios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Could you take a picture in G-Sync Pendulum, set 20 FPS, look at the gray mountains and take a picture with your phone almost touching the screen


While standing on one leg and balancing a long pole on your nose...


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You will have to wait until the 25th March then


I will keep it until next Monday then send it back. Few days without the panel for one that I am delighted with is worth it really with this kind of money (or in general I guess)


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Still waiting for those pictures of scan lines and the colour difference on desktop


Sorry for the bad photo quality but this is all I can give you









Scanlines :




Gamma difference between overclock Off & On




Colors are way sharper & vivid when overclock is Off and it pass the Lagom tests, unlike when monitor is overclocked.

I'll post some pictures in Witcher 3 to show how scanlines can be annoying at even 60cm distance from the screen.


----------



## Triniboi82

Having a very hard time seeing what you mean. The pictures are not reflecting any serious issues to me imo.

I'll be getting one regardless, always had good experience with asus monitors.


----------



## Metros

Well the scan lines look like they have got better over time

The colour change is hard to see as you moved while taking the second picture, so it is distorted


----------



## Dr Mad

Lol are you serious??

How could scanlines get better over time?









If you can't see the difference between the 2 pictures in original size, so I think there's not much more to say.

Concerning the 2 last photos, first it's IPS panel, not VA and second, exposition and focus is the same.
Also loaded a video to show the difference :


----------



## Triniboi82

Sorry I was referring to the last two images. The color difference I don't see it.

I do see some very faint lines in your 2nd image but honestly it doesn't look that bad. But awaiting the actual in game pics to see if it's really that noticeable.

At the end of it you already decided to return the monitor so hopefully you get an improved replacement.


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## Dr Mad

The problem with these pictures is that I have a crappy camera, so the blur don't make scanlines very easy to notice. I'll get my D7100 back next friday so this will be more helpful









In my case, it's similar to this :





The wallpaper pictures have to show the gamma difference, see above what you have to focus on :



Hope you see what I'm talking about now


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterDav*
> 
> Not sure phones can do that kind of macro, and not sure it's relevant because you'll only see pixels matrix.
> Yoiu can indeed see horizontal scanlines on first pic but those pics are too close as second pic is full of moiré.
> If you use your monitor at this distance, you'll become blind in years.
> Can't compare anything, your pics are full of motion blur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please, close pics are no good, need to be taken from at least 60cm.
> The same way a CPU can reach higher frequencies after a running-in period.
> It's plausible.
> Seriously, all you can see in "gamma" pics is blur and this video is so poor quality you can't see anything.
> 
> Please, if you want us to see what kind of gamma issues your monitor has, use a pod and record in 1080p.


Wow, that's harsh, go to the hardware.fr forum and read your PM's.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> They are same monitors people. As Acer said you CAN'T fix scanlines, they comes with overclocking this particular LG panel


The scanlines are not directly caused by the overclock though. If you disable G-Sync and leave the OC on, no scanlines.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> The scanlines are not directly caused by the overclock though. If you disable G-Sync and leave the OC on, no scanlines.


Either way- both are same panels, both use same G-Sync modules. It is copy-paste same monitor with different "gaming duper designs and LEDs that will blow your mind". Asus, Acer- as long as panels are the same- it is same poop.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Either way- both are same panels, both use same G-Sync modules. It is copy-paste same monitor with different "gaming duper designs and LEDs that will blow your mind". Asus, Acer- as long as panels are the same- it is same poop.


ALL (well, most) monitors are poop these days though... name one 'premium' model that isn't plagued with all sorts of issues and where you don't enter in to one big lottery when purchasing in order to find a good one, or in most cases settle for one that's 'acceptable'. It would be funny if we weren't so busy tearing our hair out. Sad times.


----------



## Nicholars

The only brand I have ever used that are consistently A+ quality are NEC... But they are extremely expensive and do not make any gaming monitors ATM.. But anyway yes until OLED unfortunately LCD pretty much suck... I mean these 3440x1440 IPS are nice... But compared to a 200hz OLED when it comes out they will look rubbish.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> But anyway yes until OLED unfortunately LCD pretty much suck... I mean these 3440x1440 IPS are nice... But compared to a 200hz OLED when it comes out they will look rubbish.


That's technology for you. a 400Hz OLED 4k ultrawide will make the 200hz OLED look like rubbish, then something else will make that look rubbish and so on.

Personally love the panel, hate the coil whine. Hopefully replacement will not have any whine and I will be happy for a next 4-5 years


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> So when you choose one of those two- go for look, go for design, but don't expect one brand being better than other. It is still AUO in the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The panels are made by LG not AUO...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> The panels are made by LG not AUO...


Ow God....not again.... The point was- Asus or Acer- it is THE SAME. AUO panels or LG panels- they use the same panels, same technology, same specs. Basicely- pick your poison.

Now let me edit my previous post so you can sleep well.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ow God....not again.... The point was- Asus or Acer- it is THE SAME. AUO panels or LG panels- they use the same panels, same technology, same specs. Basicely- pick your poison.
> 
> Now let me edit my previous post so you can sleep well.


No AUO and LG are different, the panels are different, but yes the PG348Q and X34 are basically the same, they both use the same LG panel.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> That's technology for you. a 400Hz OLED 4k ultrawide will make the 200hz OLED look like rubbish, then something else will make that look rubbish and so on.
> 
> Personally love the panel, hate the coil whine. Hopefully replacement will not have any whine and I will be happy for a next 4-5 years


Do you have the G-Sync pendulum scan line pictures yet


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Do you have the G-Sync pendulum scan line pictures yet


Took few pics on my camera but could not see a difference tbh so did not end up uploading them.


----------



## abean

Hopefully this gets released in the states soon!

Anyway, prepping appropriately and wanted to make sure I have the appropriate cables.

Does it come with cables? I'd assume either a DP or HDMI? Any reason to use one over the other?

Also, will running a secondary monitor at 1920x1080 cause any issues?

Thanks


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abean*
> 
> Hopefully this gets released in the states soon!
> 
> Anyway, prepping appropriately and wanted to make sure I have the appropriate cables.
> 
> Does it come with cables? I'd assume either a DP or HDMI? Any reason to use one over the other?
> 
> Also, will running a secondary monitor at 1920x1080 cause any issues?
> 
> Thanks


It comes with the cords already. You'll have to use the DP if you want 100hz. The only reason to use the HDMI is if you're plugging in a second source like a console or something that doesn't use DP. I'll still have a second monitor hooked up. It won't be for gaming, which depending on how bad this makes my 144hz TN panel look I may sell it for a cheap IPS display.


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> update from germany. first x34 from alternate was send back because of the banding issue. this unit i was not able to oc above 95hz, it had a little coilwhine too. since 2 days i got the new 2.0 version from alternate again. this unit is nearly perfekt. no banding of course, 100hz, *no whine*, none of the other problems, very little blb (wich is normal).
> 
> *i am very pleased with this new unit.*


OK









Quote:


> I had 2x X34, *both had coilwhine* on white screen.
> 
> I got a big watercooling system with PWM noctua fans @ 300 rpm, i cant hear my system unless i put my head next to a fan. Its dead silent. Because of that, i hear everything else pretty good. With the coilwhine of the X34, i felt very bad. The hole system is very very quiet, inaudible if you like so, but when i surfed the web, the X34 started screaming at me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I immediately bought the PG34 after release and i got very very lucky i guess. No coilwhine, nothing. Brightness at 70%. Tested down to 30%, since i heard it gets worse with lower brightness. I can hear the clock on my wall but no coilwhine with the PG34. I am very happy with my PG34.
> 
> Both of the X34 had scanlines, the second one very little. My PG34 dont have any.
> 
> Also very very little BLB on the Asus.
> 
> *I feel very happy with my PG34*.


what happened? do tell us please!


----------



## Spiriva

So my friend got the PG348q yesterday (* from komplett.se) it has 0 dead pixels and run at 100hz, no problems what so ever. Before he got this monitor he had been playing the Acer lottery with 5 (FIVE!) x34s. On all 5 of the x34s there was different problems, but what was consistent was that NONE! of the x34 got to 100hz.

The problems were as listed below:

x34 1: Made in Oct 2015 - 2 dead pixels, 90hz
x34 2: Made in Oct 2015 - 90hz
x34 3: Made in Nov 2015 - 3 dead pixels, 95hz
x34 4: Made in Dec 2015 - 95 hz
x34 5: Made in Dec 2015 - 1 dead pixel. 90hz

After this he had more then enough and didnt order any more Acer x34. Then in mid feb he placed an order for the Asus pg348q and received yesterday, and everything just works fine.
Pure luck ? - maybe. But I wouldnt recommend the x34 to anyone, as my experience with the x34 was also mighty bad.

Next shipping from komplett.se is listed 12th March atm.

* https://www.komplett.se/product/867990/datorutrustning/bildskarm/bildskarmar/asus-34-led-g-sync-rog-swift-pg348q


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## av30

Subbed and awaiting verdict on quality control.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterDav*
> 
> No scanline, no coil whine, no glow, no bleeding ?


No not that im aware of.


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## MaFi0s0

Can any owners give their opinion of ULMB at 100FPS?
Quote:


> Some G-SYNC monitors also include a NVIDIA Ultra Low Motion Blur (ULMB) display mode, which strobes the backlight of the monitor to eliminate motion blur and further reduce input latency. The quality of *ULMB is tied to a player's frame rate*, however, meaning a high, *consistent frame rate of 120 to 144 frames per second is required to avoid distracting and unsightly flickering*.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Can any owners give their opinion of ULMB at 100FPS?


It will be very flickery...


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Can any owners give their opinion of ULMB at 100FPS?


The PG348Q doesn't support ULMB.


----------



## muSPK

Have anyone tried to overclock this monitor over the 100hz mark? Would be nice if anyone could try and report back their findings!


----------



## Metros

Anyone know if there is a DP to mini DP connector (mini for GPU) as the Kingpin does not have a full DP connector, needs to be DP 1.2 HBR2 1m (just like the DP 1.2 connector that comes with the ASUS PG348Q)


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Anyone know if there is a DP to mini DP connector (mini for GPU) as the Kingpin does not have a full DP connector, needs to be DP 1.2 HBR2 1m (just like the DP 1.2 connector that comes with the ASUS PG348Q)


LOL..srsly?

under $10.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002XVYZ82?keywords=dp%20minidp&qid=1456886520&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2


----------



## p0Pe

Alright, I am getting this monitor today, and will be doing a few tests, and shooting a few pics with my macro lense, and make a few gifs to see if the colors/sharpness gets blury with gsync on, 100 hz on etc.

What I plan on doing:

Picture of complete black screen to see blb

Picture of the galaxy wallpaper posted in the thread here with stock
Picture of the galaxy wallpaper with Gsync on
Picture of the galaxy wallpaper with Gsync on, 100 hz

Picture of pendulum mountains with stock
Picture of pendulum mountains with gsync on
Picture of pendulum mountains with gsync on, 100 hz

Then I will run the eizo monitor test.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Radox-0

The kingpin comes with a pair of mini dp to normal do adaptors already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Alright, I am getting this monitor today, and will be doing a few tests, and shooting a few pics with my macro lense, and make a few gifs to see if the colors/sharpness gets blury with gsync on, 100 hz on etc.
> 
> What I plan on doing:
> 
> Picture of complete black screen to see blb
> 
> Picture of the galaxy wallpaper posted in the thread here with stock
> Picture of the galaxy wallpaper with Gsync on
> Picture of the galaxy wallpaper with Gsync on, 100 hz
> 
> Picture of pendulum mountains with stock
> Picture of pendulum mountains with gsync on
> Picture of pendulum mountains with gsync on, 100 hz
> 
> Then I will run the eizo monitor test.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


Play some games and have a blast









No but on a serious note, could you check on say Amazon.co.uk or similar sort of site at 100hz and see if you get coil whine?


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> The kingpin comes with a pair of mini dp to normal do adaptors already.
> Play some games and have a blast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but on a serious note, could you check on say Amazon.co.uk or similar sort of site at 100hz and see if you get coil whine?


If there is any coilwhine it will show during the eizo monitor test.

I will check with brighness at both stock and low. Coilwhine is my main concern as well as my system is dead silent.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Alright, I am getting this monitor today, and will be doing a few tests, and shooting a few pics with my macro lense, and make a few gifs to see if the colors/sharpness gets blury with gsync on, 100 hz on etc.
> 
> What I plan on doing:
> 
> Picture of complete black screen to see blb
> 
> Picture of the galaxy wallpaper posted in the thread here with stock
> Picture of the galaxy wallpaper with Gsync on
> Picture of the galaxy wallpaper with Gsync on, 100 hz
> 
> Picture of pendulum mountains with stock
> Picture of pendulum mountains with gsync on
> Picture of pendulum mountains with gsync on, 100 hz
> 
> Then I will run the eizo monitor test.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


I will do the same in the X34 thread.


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I will do the same in the X34 thread.


Please put the camera on a tripod so it is the exact same picture each time, and then make them into a switching gif so that the difference is easy to spot.


----------



## MaFi0s0

I have a canon digital camera with 12x optical but not dslr or a tripod. I can just rest it on something and use a 2 second delay.

Is this good enough?

Also what iso? I dont know much about photography except for this sort of image a lower iso should be better.



Spoiler: If you wanna go further.....



I have avs and Vegas pro 13 to make the gif.

Just gimme as much info as possible and I will try match things throughout


----------



## kanttii

Guys, you do know that Windows automatically screws up wallpaper quality, especially if you sync it across devices? Better open it as a pic in a photo viewer to make sure about that







the pixelization, noise etc. you talk about might all be caused by the Windows stuff. It always screws up my wallpapers no matter what, no matter the Windows version. So that makes figuring out differences a bit harder.

Peace out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I have a canon digital camera with 12x optical but not dslr or a tripod. I can just rest it on something and use a 2 second delay.
> 
> Is this good enough?
> 
> Also what iso? I dont know much about photography except for this sort of image a lower iso should be better.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If you wanna go further.....
> 
> 
> 
> I have avs and Vegas pro 13 to make the gif.
> 
> Just gimme as much info as possible and I will try match things throughout


Automatic ISO settings should be good enough, just make sure the photo looks as closely like what you see with your eyes as possible (exposure, white balance, etc), then it'll be great!







Any ISO below 800 should be very good for this kinda stuff?


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Guys, you do know that Windows automatically screws up wallpaper quality, especially if you sync it across devices? Better open it as a pic in a photo viewer to make sure about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pixelization, noise etc. you talk about might all be caused by the Windows stuff. It always screws up my wallpapers no matter what, no matter the Windows version. So that makes figuring out differences a bit harder.
> 
> Peace out.
> Automatic ISO settings should be good enough, just make sure the photo looks as closely like what you see with your eyes as possible (exposure, white balance, etc), then it'll be great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ISO below 800 should be very good for this kinda stuff?


Does not really matter if windows screws it up. What I want to test is to see if the settings on the screen has any effect on it, so the baseline image quality is not all that important


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Does not really matter if windows screws it up. What I want to test is to see if the settings on the screen has any effect on it, so the baseline image quality is not all that important


There's no need to use the wallpaper, Lagom contrast & gamma tests are even more useful :

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php

It's quite simple, with exact same settings in OSD and OS (icc profile disabled and Nvidia Panel at default), there's a difference in term of image fidelity displayed by the monitor.
The first range of colours in the contrast test is brighter and the black point is poorer when the monitor is overclocked (frequency doesn't matter).
If you can't notice any difference, so it could be that my monitor is defective in some way.

Concerning scanlines test, that's pretty simple, just use the FPS sliders and set 30min & 60 max at first and then 100fps. Switching on & off Gsync should help you to see if there's a difference.
You could also notice some (short) flickering on the top of the screen, above the Pendulum OSD each time you enable Gsync.

This is something I noticed with X34 & PG348Q.

I some certain cases, depending on the game, I can see flickering on the upper side of the screen when I move the mouse, exactly like on this video :






I'm waiting for your results as it could help me to think about reordering an Asus if your is free of scanlines









Thanks.


----------



## Dr Mad

I also have coil whine but only at brightness under 40 (which is annoying since I set 20-22 to get ~120cdm²).

That's bad for you but I guess you don't want to bother to make the Pendulum test :/


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> I also have coil whine but only at brightness under 40 (which is annoying since I set 20-22 to get ~120cdm²).
> 
> That's bad for you but I guess you don't want to bother to make the Pendulum test :/


Its already packed away. Coilwhine on a 1600$ product is nothing that I will ruin my sanity with. The amount of hours I have spent on these monitors, ordering, unpacking, packing down, sending etc.....


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> I some certain cases, depending on the game, I can see flickering on the upper side of the screen when I move the mouse, exactly like on this video :


Whats your MFG date?


----------



## anikilator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> There's no need to use the wallpaper, Lagom contrast & gamma tests are even more useful :
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php
> 
> It's quite simple, with exact same settings in OSD and OS (icc profile disabled and Nvidia Panel at default), there's a difference in term of image fidelity displayed by the monitor.
> The first range of colours in the contrast test is brighter and the black point is poorer when the monitor is overclocked (frequency doesn't matter).
> If you can't notice any difference, so it could be that my monitor is defective in some way.
> 
> Concerning scanlines test, that's pretty simple, just use the FPS sliders and set 30min & 60 max at first and then 100fps. Switching on & off Gsync should help you to see if there's a difference.
> You could also notice some (short) flickering on the top of the screen, above the Pendulum OSD each time you enable Gsync.
> 
> This is something I noticed with X34 & PG348Q.
> 
> I some certain cases, depending on the game, I can see flickering on the upper side of the screen when I move the mouse, exactly like on this video :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for your results as it could help me to think about reordering an Asus if your is free of scanlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


My PG348Q also suffers from this flickering you can see in the video. Flickers only happens at 95 and 100 hz. Also at 100hz i also get some strange random vertical pink lines at the top of the screen. I can clearly see them on some games which feature a big blue sky, like driving games, or even in the desktop. An easy way to make them more noticeable is to increase the digital vibrance settings.


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anikilator*
> 
> My PG348Q also suffers from this flickering you can see in the video. Flickers only happens at 95 and 100 hz. Also at 100hz i also get some strange random vertical pink lines at the top of the screen. I can clearly see them on some games which feature a big blue sky, like driving games, or even in the desktop. An easy way to make them more noticeable is to increase the digital vibrance settings.


is this with the cable it came with?


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anikilator*
> 
> My PG348Q also suffers from this flickering you can see in the video. Flickers only happens at 95 and 100 hz. Also at 100hz i also get some strange random vertical pink lines at the top of the screen. I can clearly see them on some games which feature a big blue sky, like driving games, or even in the desktop. An easy way to make them more noticeable is to increase the digital vibrance settings.


What is your GPU?

My monitor does flicker sometime in games but don't suffer of this kind of artefact.
But since Asus don't take care about any defect that could occur when the panel is overclocked (it's mentionned in the user manual), I'd send this monitor back.

Scanlines, coil whine, image burning, flickering. I'm not surprised, we have to be realistic, this monitor probably shares the same X34's flaws.
Except for overclock capability, either Asus ask for binned panels, or LG significantly improved manufacturing process and in that case, it would probably benefits to the newer X34 batches.


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## funfordcobra

So they did stick in the old "we do not service damages due to overclocking" thing..


----------



## anikilator

My GPU is a 970 G1 and yes, this is with the cable that came with the monitor, but honestly i don't think it's a cable problem.


----------



## Exee

im in need to remplace my old dead monitor and am looking for this asus.
i only have a sli of 780ti and wondering if this is enough. i wont remplace my gpus till Pascal at the end of the year


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exee*
> 
> im in need to remplace my old dead monitor and am looking for this asus.
> i only have a sli of 780ti and wondering if this is enough. i wont remplace my gpus till Pascal at the end of the year


Yeah it should be a reasonably good experience. Notch down a few settings in newer / more demanding titles / where there is a lack of SLI, but on the whole will run decent. G-Sync works pretty nicely and in older titles can make use of the 100hz.


----------



## Wagnelles

Hey I got a question to the owners here

Can you please tell me how's the DSR experience in 3440x1440? What kind of resolutions are you able to achieve?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> Hey I got a question to he owners here
> 
> Can you please tell me how's the DSR experience in 3440x1440? What kind of resolutions are you able to achieve?


Well the resolutions available are

x1.20= 3768 x 1577
x1.50 = 4213 x 1764
x1.78 = 4587 x 1920
x2.00 = 4864 x 2036
x2.25 = 5160 x 2160
x3.00 = 5928 x 2494
x4.00 = 6888 x 2880

Of course the game you play and setting you use and the GPU you have will all determine how it is to run. Newer titles with eye candy on, not going to happen. Older titles / less demanding games then sure you can crank on the various levels. However unless the game has some build in DSR like Shadow of Mordor or BF4, you will not be able to use Nvidia DSR with SLI. Madness IMO as G-Sync + SLI combination would be a great base for using DSR.


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Well the resolutions available are
> 
> x1.20= 3768 x 1577
> x1.50 = 4213 x 1764
> x1.78 = 4587 x 1920
> x2.00 = 4864 x 2036
> x2.25 = 5160 x 2160
> x3.00 = 5928 x 2494
> x4.00 = 6888 x 2880
> 
> Of course the game you play and setting you use and the GPU you have will all determine how it is to run. Newer titles with eye candy on, not going to happen. Older titles / less demanding games then sure you can crank on the various levels. However unless the game has some build in DSR like Shadow of Mordor or BF4, you will not be able to use Nvidia DSR with SLI. Madness IMO as G-Sync + SLI combination would be a great base for using DSR.


6888x2880, damn I'm speechless

I agree with you, best use for this is in older games without proper AA support. So many last generation games that I'd love to test this feature... I need to buy my PC ASAP.

I definetly agree about SLI + Gsync + DSR. I believe they're saving this for Pascal besides being such a simple thing.

Thanks for the answer anyway!


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anikilator*
> 
> My GPU is a 970 G1 and yes, this is with the cable that came with the monitor, but honestly i don't think it's a cable problem.


that looks like overclocked memory artifacts

did you overclock your video memory?


----------



## anikilator

No, card is at stock speeds.


----------



## anikilator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> that looks like overclocked memory artifacts
> 
> did you overclock your video memory?


I underclocked a bit the graphics memory and the artifacts are gone ( i think, only tried one game ), but the flicker remains. Thanks for your suggestion, as i said the card is a gigabyte 970 g1 and was not overclocked...


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anikilator*
> 
> I underclocked a bit the graphics memory and the artifacts are gone ( i think, only tried one game ), but the flicker remains. Thanks for your suggestion, as i said the card is a gigabyte 970 g1 and was not overclocked...


Try using the monitor in another device, the problem may be your videocard


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anikilator*
> 
> I underclocked a bit the graphics memory and the artifacts are gone ( i think, only tried one game ), but the flicker remains. Thanks for your suggestion, as i said the card is a gigabyte 970 g1 and was not overclocked...


Your statement is half true because the G1 comes already overclocked out of the box (it is a very slight overclock compared to stocks settings but it is still overclocked). When people with custom cards (Asus, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.) say they overclock their card they actually push further that slight overclock (Gigabyte G1 overclock out of the box is actually just on the core clock and not the memory clock though).

One thing though, Gigabyte (as well as all the other companies) guarantees the card will work at those "out of the box" clocks but not over that. So if you experience artefacts at out of the box speeds, the card will be covered by the company's warranty. If it doesn't work past those speeds, Gigabyte would be in their rights to decline a replacement as you exceed what the product is covered for.

My gtx 980ti comes at +38 core clock but I can push it at +200. As long as it's working up to +38, my card is properly functionning according to Gigabyte's specs and will be covered if it was to malfunction.
Over that, I'm in personal overclock territory which might or might not be covered.


----------



## anikilator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Your statement is half true because the G1 comes already overclocked out of the box (it is a very slight overclock compared to stocks settings but it is still overclocked). When people with custom cards (Asus, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.) say they overclock their card they actually push further that slight overclock (Gigabyte G1 overclock out of the box is actually just on the core clock and not the memory clock though).
> 
> One thing though, Gigabyte (as well as all the other companies) guarantees the card will work at those "out of the box" clocks but not over that. So if you experience artefacts at out of the box speeds, the card will be covered by the company's warranty. If it doesn't work past those speeds, Gigabyte would be in their rights to decline a replacement as you exceed what the product is covered for.
> 
> My gtx 980ti comes at +38 core clock but I can push it at +200. As long as it's working up to +38, my card is properly functionning according to Gigabyte's specs and will be covered if it was to malfunction.
> Over that, I'm in personal overclock territory which might or might not be covered.


Well after further tests i can finally say that the lines are still there. I thought they were gone at first because usually after playing CS GO they were always on the desktop, but nah, i've been playing more games and if at first sight they are invisible, if you crank up the vibrance settings they appear. I tried underclocking both GPU clock and mem and it was the same. I will keep it at 90hz, in the end, i can't notice the difference and i'm happy anyway with all the rest.


----------



## lmike6453

So I bought an Acer X34 Predator discounted from the Microcenter for $1,040 (new) with a Dec 2015 manufacturer date and am having the common issues of only being able to overclock the refresh rate to 95hz, scanlines in games if my OD setting is set to extreme, and IPS glow.

I only have 24 hours left to return this on 3/5 if I want to get the Asus but it's not even available yet for $1,300. What would you do if you were me?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmike6453*
> 
> So I bought an Acer X34 Predator discounted from the Microcenter for $1,040 (new) with a Dec 2015 manufacturer date and am having the common issues of only being able to overclock the refresh rate to 95hz, scanlines in games if my OD setting is set to extreme, and IPS glow.
> 
> I only have 24 hours left to return this on 3/5 if I want to get the Asus but it's not even available yet for $1,300. What would you do if you were me?


Return it and see if you can get a better replacement. I hear the X34's manufactured in Jan onwards have apparently resolved some issues, but could be a bit of a fib. I would post in the X34 thread and see how people with newer mfg dates are getting on.


----------



## lmike6453

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Return it and see if you can get a better replacement. I hear the X34's manufactured in Jan onwards have apparently resolved some issues, but could be a bit of a fib. I would post in the X34 thread and see how people with newer mfg dates are getting on.


Thanks for the quick reply. I would exchange it if I could but the Microcenter isn't even stocking the X34 anymore....t minus 24 hours to make this decision


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmike6453*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. I would exchange it if I could but the Microcenter isn't even stocking the X34 anymore....t minus 24 hours to make this decision


Ahh well that sucks. Similar position to you. Have this Asus panel. But it's got some whine. Want to send it back for replacement but sadly stock of this panel is non existent so need to go a few weeks without one sadly also.


----------



## lmike6453

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmike6453*
> 
> So I bought an Acer X34 Predator discounted from the Microcenter for $1,040 (new) with a Dec 2015 manufacturer date and am having the common issues of only being able to overclock the refresh rate to 95hz, scanlines in games if my OD setting is set to extreme, and IPS glow.
> 
> I only have 24 hours left to return this on 3/5 if I want to get the Asus but it's not even available yet for $1,300. What would you do if you were me?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Return it and see if you can get a better replacement. I hear the X34's manufactured in Jan onwards have apparently resolved some issues, but could be a bit of a fib. I would post in the X34 thread and see how people with newer mfg dates are getting on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmike6453*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. I would exchange it if I could but the Microcenter isn't even stocking the X34 anymore....t minus 24 hours to make this decision


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Ahh well that sucks. Similar position to you. Have this Asus panel. But it's got some whine. Want to send it back for replacement but sadly stock of this panel is non existent so need to go a few weeks without one sadly also.


I took your advise and posted in the X34 thread and those guys are helping me already - awesome forum









This is what I'm working with over here as far as IPS glow or BLB


----------



## sl4ppy

This is ominous... When the PG34 was on Amazon, I quickly jumped on it and ordered... It still shows it as ordered.. However the link to the product page no longer works and the monitor is no longer listed on Amazon...

:/


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl4ppy*
> 
> This is ominous... When the PG34 was on Amazon, I quickly jumped on it and ordered... It still shows it as ordered.. However the link to the product page no longer works and the monitor is no longer listed on Amazon...
> 
> :/


They probably are getting stock soon and don't want to over sell. I'm sure they will be sending out the pre-orders soon. Rumor has it March 10th.


----------



## jacob650

Yeah I ordered it from Amazon also, I think they are getting like a 20-30 Batch of monitors and pulled it off once they reached their goal, but we still didn't get any ETA on the monitor, Makes you think they scammed us took our cards lol. But highly doubt it. Can't wait till they come out, we waited so long ....


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> They probably are getting stock soon and don't want to over sell. I'm sure they will be sending out the pre-orders soon. Rumor has it March 10th.


I really hope that rumor is right. I'm leaving for Vacation on the 19th through 27th and would hate to be gone when it arrives.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

According to this person's chat there was a recall on incoming stock for some defect.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/490x3t/asus_pg348q_recalled_and_no_longer_available_via/


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> According to this person's chat there was a recall on incoming stock for some defect.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/490x3t/asus_pg348q_recalled_and_no_longer_available_via/


Lol, talk about deja vu...


----------



## funfordcobra

This was predicted 3 months ago by the more experienced members.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> According to this person's chat there was a recall on incoming stock for some defect.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/490x3t/asus_pg348q_recalled_and_no_longer_available_via/


Are the people at Amazon not english speaking ? "after you please the order" ?
I wouldnt take this to seriously.


----------



## Ryzone

Damn I wonder what they are going to try and fix.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmike6453*
> 
> I took your advise and posted in the X34 thread and those guys are helping me already - awesome forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm working with over here as far as IPS glow or BLB


Yep the community is great, when they are bludgeoning one another over AMD vs Intel, Nvidia vs AMD or X34 vs PG348Q









Does look a tad bad, but know that camera's do make things look alot worse! Hope you get things sorted either way


----------



## sl4ppy

Given this news about Pascal (albeit still probably a year for a non $1200 card), and the recalled units, I think I'm cancelling my order. :/


----------



## elfoscuro

Looking at the picture at 7:31 you can see can i help you find another laptop? So sure this is not a missunderstanding?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Damn I wonder what they are going to try and fix.


If it is indeed true and they recalled a batch. I would imagine its panels with Light bleed, coil whine or various other factors. Probably makes more sense to fix the issue before going out then needing to manage the inevitable customer returns and then any stigma that may become associated with the panel.


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elfoscuro*
> 
> Looking at the picture at 7:31 you can see can i help you find another laptop? So sure this is not a missunderstanding?


Combined with it suddenly completely removed from Amazon? Doubtful.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl4ppy*
> 
> Combined with it suddenly completely removed from Amazon? Doubtful.


But maybe the Rep looked up on the wrong item ( some laptops instead ) and they pulled the panels out of Amazon because of Stock Availability......Or the Rep has no idea and thought the Panels were laptops


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> But maybe the Rep looked up on the wrong item ( some laptops instead ) and they pulled the panels out of Amazon because of Stock Availability......Or the Rep has no idea and thought the Panels were laptops


Nope, out of stock, back ordered items, even things Amazon will never get again aren't removed from the site. It's hard to confuse PG348Q with something else. There was a public listing of the monitor yesterday; today there is not. It's as simple as that. There were no mistakes.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=pg348q

Here's my order.. (placed on 2/26)


Clicking the item link takes you here:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C83BE6U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

That is not a mistake. It was available; then they removed it from the Amazon marketplace.

Unavailable, out of stock items or items with no ETA from the manufacturer but on the marketplace look like this:


----------



## elfoscuro

but the guy now is just saying that amazon prime is sending the monitor with a 75$ disccount on it


----------



## jacob650

So they are sending it with a defect? plus if they pulled them out, that means we are delayed even further more?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl4ppy*
> 
> Nope, out of stock, back ordered items, even things Amazon will never get again aren't removed from the site. It's hard to confuse PG348Q with something else. There was a public listing of the monitor yesterday; today there is not. It's as simple as that. There were no mistakes.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=pg348q
> 
> Here's my order.. (placed on 2/26)
> 
> 
> Clicking the item link takes you here:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C83BE6U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> That is not a mistake. It was available; then they removed it from the Amazon marketplace.
> 
> Unavailable, out of stock items or items with no ETA from the manufacturer but on the marketplace look like this:


That cali tax


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elfoscuro*
> 
> but the guy now is just saying that amazon prime is sending the monitor with a 75$ disccount on it


How did you get a discount?


----------



## elfoscuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Hmmm seriously considering cancelling my amazon pre order now.
> How did you get a discount?


not me, the guy from reddit, i mean he gets a disccount because the issues with the delivery


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> That cali tax


...not in California. Also any state with an Amazon distribution center pays tax...


----------



## Metros

I highly doubt this is being recalled, the UK would get information about this recall, some users got a message from Amazon saying it has not been recalled


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> If it is indeed true and they recalled a batch. I would imagine its panels with Light bleed, coil whine or various other factors. Probably makes more sense to fix the issue before going out then needing to manage the inevitable customer returns and then any stigma that may become associated with the panel.


What do you think they are going to do? Throw all panels with light bleed or coil whine in the bin? I doubt it.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What do you think they are going to do? Throw all panels with light bleed or coil whine in the bin? I doubt it.


Where did I say that? What I said is "if it is indeed true (operative word being if)" they recalled a batch due to whatever issues, they may try to remedy them or send a new batch before selling them rather then dealing with returns. I never mentioned anything about binning panels.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Where did I say that? What I said is "if it is indeed true (operative word being if)" they recalled a batch due to whatever issues, they may try to remedy them or send a new batch before selling them rather then dealing with returns. I never mentioned anything about binning panels.


But they can't fix lightbleed... it comes on the panel... they will either sell it or throw it in the bin, coil whine they could probably fix.. But overall I have no idea why they were recalled... Also I have noticed Amazon do this a lot with monitors... as soon as they get a lot of returns... they just stop selling it and say it was discontinued etc. cannot blame them really as they probably lose money when they have such a good return policy, easier just to not sell the monitor as they already sell 10000's of other products which do not get returned like high end monitors probably do all the time.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> But they can't fix lightbleed... it comes on the panel... they will either sell it or throw it in the bin, coil whine they could probably fix.. But overall I have no idea why they were recalled... Also I have noticed Amazon do this a lot with monitors... as soon as they get a lot of returns... they just stop selling it and say it was discontinued etc. cannot blame them really as they probably lose money when they have such a good return policy, easier just to not sell the monitor as they already sell 10000's of other products which do not get returned like high end monitors probably do all the time.


I wrote light bleed, coil whine and various other factors, not explicitly bleed. Like you I have no idea as to why they recalled said panels (that's if there was a recall) but was providing possible reasons as to why. Yes and that's the part I agree on. Amazon are pretty good in that sense and if they have an issue will stop selling. As I say if the particular batch had an issue it makes sence to remedy what ever the issue was prior to selling and having to manage the return process.


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterDav*
> 
> It never came to your mind that Asus could have contract terms allowing them to return defective panels to LG for fix or exchange ?
> You're stating things while having no proof at all.


On receipt of product from the panel vendor, sure.. after Asus production and shipment to vendor? Nope, not a chance. Thats the entire point of QA.


----------



## lmike6453

Here's proof that it was called back in an e-mail I got from Amazon today about my order.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterDav*
> 
> It never came to your mind that Asus could have contract terms allowing them to return defective panels to LG for fix or exchange ?
> You're stating things while having no proof at all.


Nope I doubt it very much, as someone else said the panels are already in a monitor..

Have you seen the PG279Q? They all have backlight bleed and white uniformity problems as well... its the panels from AUO not Asus. The PG348Q will be the same... I will bet you money that whatever it is (if it was even recalled and not just amazon not stocking them anymore) it is not because of backlight bleed or coil whine.

Its funny reading all this stuff "but don't you think Asus ROG might have a special deal" etc etc. no they are just the same, also amazon representatives do not always know exactly what the problem is.


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## Metros

I expect this is Amazon not knowing why the monitors are late, this is not a recall


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I expect this is Amazon not knowing why the monitors are late, this is not a recall


I did a chat session with an Amazon rep today. They didn't have a clue as to why the product page wasn't there anymore. Speculated it was lack of the product vs the number of orders being placed. They put me on an email list to get updates when Amazon has more information.


----------



## pompss

i order from amazon too before they put it down. still waiting
why newegg doesn't have it ? there is no info about U.S release date?
ASUS SUCKS really bad this days


----------



## Radox-0

Well monitor is packed up and ready to go back. Got to wait a few weeks sadly without any monitor









Second time lucky hopefully


----------



## pompss

i was so close to pull the trigger on the acer x34 but after hearing so many people having issue then i prefer to wait on the asus.
$1300 its no joke . there shouldn't be any light bleeding and 100hz fopr all. Period.
I have Acer 27' ips 120hz and Asus 27" ips 60 hz. the colors on the asus are much better.


----------



## egraphixstudios

Just pre-ordered mine! Roll on 25th March !


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> Just pre-ordered mine! Roll on 25th March !


From amazon? you got a date that is nice.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> From amazon? you got a date that is nice.


U.K. I expect. Next wave of panels is in on the 25th. That's when my replacement for the one sent back will be sent.


----------



## Metros

Well I have just contacted Scan and the purchaser who works with ASUS said that there has been no issues with recalls and saying that Amazon cannot keep up with demand. So I guess Amazon cannot handle the demand and making up a problem so it distracts the customers.


----------



## egraphixstudios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> From amazon? you got a date that is nice.


Scan.co.uk

Scan are getting 20 units in on 25th march of which 16 are taken for pre-orders as of this afternoon.

Only funny thing is 25th march is Good friday - so they will most likely be closed and I will have to wait till 28/29 march before i get the delivery.


----------



## Spiriva

Komplett.se is getting 32 units on 14th of March. I dont know if they ship outside Scandinavia but if anyone wanna check thier email is:

[email protected]

https://www.komplett.se/product/867990/datorutrustning/bildskarm/bildskarmar/asus-34-led-g-sync-rog-swift-pg348q


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> i was so close to pull the trigger on the acer x34 but after hearing so many people having issue then i prefer to wait on the asus.
> $1300 its no joke . there shouldn't be any light bleeding and 100hz fopr all. Period.
> I have Acer 27' ips 120hz and Asus 27" ips 60 hz. the colors on the asus are much better.


If you expect no light bleed with these monitors you'll be disappointed. All units have it to some degree, and majority of them are the same as far as these ultrawides are concerned.

I've seen dozens of pics from LG, Dell, Acer and now Asus ... all of them have a similar bleed, most prominent in the upper left. The BLB is usually minimal though, compared to those high refresh rate 27" IPS.


----------



## Nicholars

Yes they will all have some bleed and IPS glow on the left side... this varies a bit... but they all have it as far as I know (I have seen 4 + many pictures online), some slightly better or worse, but they all have the same thing. If you expect no bleed or glow then either change your expectations or don't buy IPS... With IPS monitors you really NEED some light in the room for them to look acceptable on anything dark.. If you play a lot of dark games and play with the lights off, you won't like any IPS monitor (Tn is not good either), the only monitors with good blacks are VA and OLED. But overall on normal content (which most of the time isn't black) and NOT in a fully dark room, IPS looks very good.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Yes they will all have some bleed and IPS glow on the left side... this varies a bit... but they all have it as far as I know (I have seen 4 + many pictures online), some slightly better or worse, but they all have the same thing. If you expect no bleed or glow then either change your expectations or don't buy IPS... With IPS monitors you really NEED some light in the room for them to look acceptable on anything dark.. If you play a lot of dark games and play with the lights off, you won't like any IPS monitor (Tn is not good either), the only monitors with good blacks are VA and OLED. But overall on normal content (which most of the time isn't black) and NOT in a fully dark room, IPS looks very good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> If you expect no light bleed with these monitors you'll be disappointed. All units have it to some degree, and majority of them are the same as far as these ultrawides are concerned.
> 
> I've seen dozens of pics from LG, Dell, Acer and now Asus ... all of them have a similar bleed, most prominent in the upper left. The BLB is usually minimal though, compared to those high refresh rate 27" IPS.


Well guys i had a samsung ips 32 with high light bleeding just terrible after that i never bought a samsung again. i changed 4 monitor same terrible bleeding.

I bought and still have a ASUS PB278Q 27 inch ips no light bleeding at all.
Same think with Acer XB270HU bprz Black 27 ips no light bleeding at all

Luminosity at 100%. Now if someone get those screen with light bleed they should call and let them replace it of fix it.

I dont know you guys but high light beeding its not normal on ips or whatever screen and should not be there . the manufacturer just tell us that is normal bc they dont want replace it or fixed .

Its just bad quality control bc they want to save money.

If my ips screens doesnt have lightbleeding then no ips screen should have it.

ITS NOT NORMAL. Period .

I dont have problem with little light bleeding if its very low .


----------



## kars10

no one else has the problem with the ROG LED projection ("light in motion") at the stand not turning back on when the monitor comes out of sleep?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kars10*
> 
> no one else has the problem with the ROG LED projection ("light in motion") at the stand not turning back on when the monitor comes out of sleep?


I find the light tends to do what it wants half the time.


----------



## Dr Mad

Bad news from 2 PG348 french owners.

Both now have scanlines after ~8-9 days of use.

http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/HardwarePeripheriques/Ecran/ces2016-pg348q-nvidia-sujet_67785_8.htm#t872027

Prokable's one is even worst since it happens in 2D without Gsync enabled :



I remember I had really faint scanlines on desktop with X34 running at 100hz but not it was not this bad.

[email protected] has a February batch and his monitor did not show any scanlines at all the first few days. Now, they can be distinguished at normal sitting distance (arm's lenght).

Same as mine which displayed really faint scanlines at low FPS but became more and more prominent after 10-11 days of use.

This is a bit worrying as it just can't be isolated cases.

I hope we'll get a real 100hz native panel for ultrawide screen next year.

AUO has scheduled 3440x1440 144hz AMVA panel (displayport 1.3) for Q2 2016 :

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/monitor_panel_parts.htm


----------



## jacob650

This makes me want to get just a random good 34" screen and wait till they have something stable and solid.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> This makes me want to get just a random good 34" screen and wait till they have something stable and solid.


Almost makes me want to wait for the Monoprice 34" as it will only be $500 USD. Sure it will only be 75hz, but that should do till we don't have to take such big risks with $1,300 monitors.


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> Almost makes me want to wait for the Monoprice 34" as it will only be $500 USD. Sure it will only be 75hz, but that should do till we don't have to take such big risks with $1,300 monitors.


well, if cheaper 75Hz monitor would make you happier, then go for it









60Hz is even more cheaper









oh the hell with it! 50Hz hdmi should be just perfect


----------



## Ryzone

So is anyone still happy with their PG348Q?


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So is anyone still happy with their PG348Q?


I was waiting for it before, but not anymore.

epic fail from ASUS - late realease, missing osd options, same faults + more of it's own


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> I was waiting for it before, but not anymore.
> 
> epic fail from ASUS - late realease, missing osd options, same faults + more of it's own


Yeah it is quite depressing.


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So is anyone still happy with their PG348Q?


I love my pg348q, its perfect. I could never go back to 16:9 again. I have no weird lines on my monitor, no dead pixels, no problem getting to 100hz.
I would absolutly recommend this monitor.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So is anyone still happy with their PG348Q?


Yes of the minor coil whine issue love the panel. Not as big of a jump for me as most buying as I was one of the first adopters buying 3440x1440 curved ultrawide back at the start of 2015 and since then find it hard to use any other resolution. This is that + some with gsync and 100hz so obviously great.

In regards to the flaws, there seem to be a few and I myself had coil whine on my unit being sent back, but it was very very minor and really most people could live with I think on normal panels but on this having spent a £1000 I could not.

The fact I guess I am willing to go without a moniter for half a month for the replacement shows I do genuinely like it I guess. I do however think people expecting all the panel to have no flaws or issues will be disappointed and like most items (more so for these 100hz / ultrawide) there will be people with issues.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> well, if cheaper 75Hz monitor would make you happier, then go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60Hz is even more cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh the hell with it! 50Hz hdmi should be just perfect


There difference is that the Monoprice display is going to be 75hz and cheaper than most 60hz screens. It's $800 less than the PG348Q and at this point I'm getting very skeptical as Amazon just won't give out any knowledge regarding this monitor. I'm going to have to cancel my order at Amazon soon as I'll be going on vacation and don't want to risk the monitor being shipped while I'm gone.

I'd much prefer the PG348Q as it is the better display. Just starting to think that getting a Monoprice now and then waiting for the version 2 of these monitors. That and I can use the $800 saved from buying the Monoprice to get a high end pascal GPU when they are out.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> There difference is that the Monoprice display is going to be 75hz and cheaper than most 60hz screens. It's $800 less than the PG348Q and at this point I'm getting very skeptical as Amazon just won't give out any knowledge regarding this monitor. I'm going to have to cancel my order at Amazon soon as I'll be going on vacation and don't want to risk the monitor being shipped while I'm gone.
> 
> I'd much prefer the PG348Q as it is the better display. Just starting to think that getting a Monoprice now and then waiting for the version 2 of these monitors. That and I can use the $800 saved from buying the Monoprice to get a high end pascal GPU when they are out.


That will still be stuck with Vsync and 75hz + lag + stuttering or tearing... whereas with this or X34 it will be 100hz Gsync... big difference. Unless you can get a solid 75fps 99% of the time, it will not be a good experience.


----------



## solBLACK

I reached out to Amazon again last night. They still have no more information regarding the monitor, but gave me 1-day shipping on my item now. Already had Free two day with Prime so it's not much, but it's better than nothing. Really just wish they could give us some type of update.


----------



## dknell

Hi, I preordered the pg348q and I've been waiting for it for a long time.
However, in my country, the Asus goes for 1400€ (about 1560$) and the Acer has just dropped to 1080€ (about 1200$).
Given the fact that many of you tried both and then have much more experience than me , what would you do if you were in my position?
I really like the design of the Asus but other than that, it's pretty much the same panel (given that we dont have enough samples to judge QC issues yet).
Thank you


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dknell*
> 
> Hi, I preordered the pg348q and I've been waiting for it for a long time.
> However, in my country, the Asus goes for 1400€ (about 1560$) and the Acer has just dropped to 1080€ (about 1200$).
> Given the fact that many of you tried both and then have much more experience than me , what would you do if you were in my position?
> I really like the design of the Asus but other than that, it's pretty much the same panel (given that we dont have enough samples to judge QC issues yet).
> Thank you


I would give the X34 a try considering the huge price difference. They both have the same things more or less, Asus has some more things but the X34 has gamma adjustment for example.

In the end, given that price, the X34 wins hands down for me though.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dknell*
> 
> Hi, I preordered the pg348q and I've been waiting for it for a long time.
> However, in my country, the Asus goes for 1400€ (about 1560$) and the Acer has just dropped to 1080€ (about 1200$).
> Given the fact that many of you tried both and then have much more experience than me , what would you do if you were in my position?
> I really like the design of the Asus but other than that, it's pretty much the same panel (given that we dont have enough samples to judge QC issues yet).
> Thank you


X34 also would be my choice. get a good panel and you will be golden.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dknell*
> 
> Hi, I preordered the pg348q and I've been waiting for it for a long time.
> However, in my country, the Asus goes for 1400€ (about 1560$) and the Acer has just dropped to 1080€ (about 1200$).
> Given the fact that many of you tried both and then have much more experience than me , what would you do if you were in my position?
> *I really like the design of the Asus but other than that, it's pretty much the same panel* (given that we dont have enough samples to judge QC issues yet).
> Thank you


Pretty much the main reason I'm waiting for the Asus and the fact that the osd is much more user friendly. The way I see it is if I'm spending this much $ I'm going to go with the manufacturer I trust more even though it's the same panel.


----------



## Metros

Let's get some things sorted here

We do not know if the monitor is the same, as there could be many different components used within the monitor

The AU Optronics 3440x1440p 144hz panel is not coming out this year (production has not even started) expect Q2 2017 and Samsung is not making a 144hz panel, AU Optronic VA panels have a high amount of input lag and are awful for gaming

Considering many users on here have had this monitor since release with no problems (apart from coil whine on one sample) I expect the scan lines appearing after one week of the French people using it, is just a small problem (which could have happened on a small batch) If both the ASUS PG348Q and ACER Predator X34 are the same (if you say so) why would the ASUS PG348Q have more issues with scan lines

It is not possible to get scan lines on the desktop, as it is not using G-Sync

Also Dr Mad, we are still waiting for the "scan lines got worse" images and the "colours change when using the overclock" images


----------



## Metros

Also after looking at these images on the French forum, they are not scan lines, that is just an image of the monitor taken from so close that these look like Moire patterning

Also Dr Mad, you returned your ASUS PG348Q yet, as you keep going on about how scan lines are getting worse and that you have coil whine

Also an update to the French forum, which I highly doubt he had scan lines on desktop

"Well I managed to damn well reduce the problem of scanlines which "comes" apparently my TV that every time I plugged reset the Windows display settings. From the screen shot at 100Hz + Windows = 60 scanlines. In presenting the 100Hz in the Windows settings the scanlines have almost completely disappeared on the desktop and in play as long as I'm above 60FPS which is not too much a problem with my graphics configuration. So this is a lesser evil now even though I think it is not completely normal. as against the most troublesome problem now for me it is clearly the backlight bleed There's a technique to decrease?"

http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/HardwarePeripheriques/Ecran/ces2016-pg348q-nvidia-sujet_67785_9.htm


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Also after looking at these images on the French forum, they are not scan lines, that is just an image of the monitor taken from so close that these look like Moire patterning
> 
> Also Dr Mad, you returned your ASUS PG348Q yet, as you keep going on about how scan lines are getting worse and that you have coil whine


Hey Metros, hows your PG348Q holding up?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Hey Metros, hows your PG348Q holding up?


It was great the last time I used it, only faint scan lines on the G-Sync pendulum demo (had to put my eye to the screen) I cannot even see them during the Witcher 3 at 30 FPS, however I have had to return my GTX 980ti Lightning SLI, due to the fans being stuck at 100 percent, now they are discontinued, I have to wait for new GPUs (will be the Matrix or Kingpin version) so I cannot use my monitor for a few weeks


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It was great the last time I used it, only faint scan lines on the G-Sync pendulum demo (had to put my eye to the screen) I cannot even see them during the Witcher 3 at 30 FPS, however I have had to return my GTX 980ti Lightning SLI, due to the fans being stuck at 100 percent, now they are discontinued, I have to wait for new GPUs (will be the Matrix or Kingpin version) so I cannot use my monitor for a few weeks


Damn that sucks


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## Wagnelles

Heads up, Gsync + DSR + SLI combination is finally fixed with the newer drivers


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> Heads up, Gsync + DSR + SLI combination is finally fixed with the newer drivers


Nice find. Just saw the release notes myself. Will be nice to fully leverage the GPU grunt in less demanding titles. Admittedly I will hold off getting the drivers until the dust settles.

How are you finding them, working fine for yourself with the combination?


----------



## kanttii

I'm finally getting mine on Friday! I'll report my findings here. I hope and pray it has no problems.. More in-depth stuff might take a while because my SSD (Samsung 950 Pro 512GB) broke and I'm waiting for a new one (Samsung 950 Pro 512GB) to get things back up.

It's now been over a year since I ordered the XB270HU, then went for PG279Q, and now this one.. swapping monitors for a year and all the problems with them killed most of the enjoyment I could've had. Geez.

Pleasepleaseplease be a good one... tons of pending work and games to play and movies to watch are waiting


----------



## KickAssCop

Worth upgrading from an XB271HU? Didn't read whole thread lol.


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterDav*
> 
> Same proofless statement again, and again, and again, and...


What proof do you want? You only need to switch your brain. Its the same panel, in different enclosure. Period. End of conversation.


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> What proof do you want? You only need to switch your brain. Its the same panel, in different enclosure. Period. End of conversation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterDav*
> 
> Just read the whole thread, it has already been detailed explained by tech guy that a monitor is *not* just a panel in a plastic enclosure.


Exactly. The case, parts inside, how it's built outside, everything matters. This is most probably the same LG panel, yes, but that doesn't mean it has to have absolutely all of the same issues







probably same G-Sync module too. Until someone opens the monitor and does a complete teardown and documents it extensively for us to see, we can't be sure. I at least won't open mine.

Can we please get rid of these constantly surfacing PG348Q vs X34 fights? It's totally useless. Sure, feature comparison is all good, but this kinda figthing is something I don't like the least bit. Let's not mess this thread up guys?


----------



## muSPK

And it has arrive! *1650$* poorer! Hope I get a perfect example!



Will start to assemble it later and come back with the results.


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Nice find. Just saw the release notes myself. Will be nice to fully leverage the GPU grunt in less demanding titles. Admittedly I will hold off getting the drivers until the dust settles.
> 
> How are you finding them, working fine for yourself with the combination?


I just created a dedicated thread to discuss this without taking this thread off it's topic.


----------



## grizzly05

Any new ? Is it good, how is blb and ips glow ?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterDav*
> 
> 30FPS with a 980ti SLI on witcher 3 ?


No, I set 30 FPS within the settings, if I use unlimited I get around 70 FPS (Ultra, Hairworks and Hairworks x8 AA)


----------



## Doakes0504

Just received an email from Amazon in regards to my purchase of the PG348q. My order is expected to be delivered between March 29th and April 12th. I placed that order on February 27th before the product was removed from the Amazon website. I know several individuals were in the dark in regards to the status of the monitor in the states.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doakes0504*
> 
> Just received an email from Amazon in regards to my purchase of the PG348q. My order is expected to be delivered between March 29th and April 12th. I placed that order on February 27th before the product was removed from the Amazon website. I know several individuals were in the dark in regards to the status of the monitor in the states.


I haven't received that email and I ordered mine on the 26th. Hopefully I do and I wouldn't be that upset about it. I'll be back from my vacation by then. Last thing I want is for it to be delivered while I'm away for a week.


----------



## BanditBBS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> I haven't received that email and I ordered mine on the 26th. Hopefully I do and I wouldn't be that upset about it. I'll be back from my vacation by then. Last thing I want is for it to be delivered while I'm away for a week.


Ordered mine the 26th and I have not received anything from Amazon yet either!


----------



## Mad Starve

...


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterDav*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Stating that two things are exactly the same just basing on common points is a pure logical failure.
> It's called syllogism, and it's simple minds "logic".
> 
> X34 (which is not the place to be debated) and pg348q have common parts and issues, but no one prooved they shared every hardware except from enclosures.
> Some people just stated diwn they are exactly the same from their highly omniscienceness.
> 
> On the other hand, the simple fact their OSD buttons and enclosures are different implies by definition that they aren't exactly the same.
> 
> Keeping on repeating they're identical just to convince yourself you did the right choice buying an x34 won't make it true.


Just block him. I did in the original PG348Q thread. He's just been copy/pasting the same comment for weeks now.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Exactly. The case, parts inside, how it's built outside, everything matters. This is most probably the same LG panel, yes, but that doesn't mean it has to have absolutely all of the same issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably same G-Sync module too. Until someone opens the monitor and does a complete teardown and documents it extensively for us to see, we can't be sure. I at least won't open mine.
> 
> Can we please get rid of these constantly surfacing PG348Q vs X34 fights? It's totally useless. Sure, feature comparison is all good, but this kinda figthing is something I don't like the least bit. Let's not mess this thread up guys?


Honestly, doing a teardown is pointless as it does suffer from all the same issues. Aside from a different OSD the only differences are on the outside really. Every existing issue reported with the X34 has also been present on the PG348Q. Throughout this thread, I have seen people report scan lines, coil whine, and recently someone here was not able to hit 100 Hz without artifacting.


----------



## muSPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Honestly, doing a teardown is pointless as it does suffer from all the same issues. Aside from a different OSD the only differences are on the outside really. Every existing issue reported with the X34 has also been present on the PG348Q. Throughout this thread, I have seen people report scan lines, coil whine, and recently someone here was not able to hit 100 Hz without artifacting.


Which could as easily be a computer problem, and not the monitor itself, the HZ that is.


----------



## PG348Q Dreamer

Hi guys, i've done this:

I'm waiting this monitor from months now and i'm wating it on Amazon.it since with all the problems I can return it easily.

On amazon.it the page of the monitor came up the 5 January but since then nothing new appeared and I preordered it.

I bought now the new PG279Q because the 348 is taking forever. The plan is: if the 348 will be avaible within 30 days, I will return this monitor and take the 348q if whitin 30 days nothing new appear I will keep this one and wait till the new pascal video cards and new monitors comes out.

What do you guys think?

Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## pronoobs

Quite happy with mine!

100hz with no problem, no coil-whining, minimal backlight bleed on the upper left side, no dead pixels and no scanlines.


----------



## egraphixstudios

Looks awesome!


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pronoobs*
> 
> Quite happy with mine!
> 
> 100hz with no problem, no coil-whining, minimal backlight bleed on the upper left side, no dead pixels and no scanlines.


Turn on your ROG glowey light thing in the stand!


----------



## pronoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> Turn on your ROG glowey light thing in the stand!




Happy now?


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pronoobs*
> 
> Happy now?


With that awesome wallpaper you may need to swap it for a white LED.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pronoobs*
> 
> 
> 
> Happy now?


Hello

Try G-Sync Pendulum demo at 20 FPS, put your eye to the screen and look for gray lines

Also what is the build date


----------



## DocShay

Just a heads up - Looks like (Didn't expect to see it here first) Staples.ca has it listed however out of stock. For any of my Canadian friends...$1899









$200 more than the X34 Predator









http://www.staples.ca/en/Asus-PG348Q-34-inch-Ultra-Wide-QHD-3440-x-1440-Curved-Monitor/product_2112560_2-CA_1_20001


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PG348Q Dreamer*
> 
> Hi guys, i've done this:
> 
> I'm waiting this monitor from months now and i'm wating it on Amazon.it since with all the problems I can return it easily.
> 
> On amazon.it the page of the monitor came up the 5 January but since then nothing new appeared and I preordered it.
> 
> I bought now the new PG279Q because the 348 is taking forever. The plan is: if the 348 will be avaible within 30 days, I will return this monitor and take the 348q if whitin 30 days nothing new appear I will keep this one and wait till the new pascal video cards and new monitors comes out.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Sorry for my bad english.


Sounds like a plan! And Pascal will anyways give even more benefits for these monitors if it's backwards compatible with DP1.2. But the high performance Pascals will come only during Spring 2017. And I have a feeling they'll make "Pascal 2" (GP1XX,GP2XX) in 2017-2018 too like they made Maxwell 1 & 2 (GM1XX,GM2XX).. We're in for some good treats...

Getting my PG348Q in a few hours! I'll let the package sit in room temperature for some hours just in case. I don't wanna take any risks with condensation...


----------



## Radox-0

Not unexpected in regards to prices. The asus over here at time of purchase was and still £100 more then the x34.


----------



## muSPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Not unexpected in regards to prices. The asus over here at time of purchase was and still £100 more then the x34.


Did you send back your monitor Radox, I heard you had some coilwhine? I got my monitor a few days ago and the only problem with it this far is that it got a tiny bit of coilwhine. But I am not sure if its worth sending it back just for that, it almost got no BLB and no dead pixels and everything seems to work fine (havent checked for scan lines). And you have to be close to notice the sound in most situations, the coilwhine gets higher if I have a bright/white page, but is undetectable versus more darker colors if I dont put my ear next to the monitor.

And I wouldnt be suprise if all these monitors got coilwhine more or less, its just how sensitive you are as a person to sounds. And I think not everyone can hear high frequency sounds.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muSPK*
> 
> Did you send back your monitor Radox, I heard you had some coilwhine? I got my monitor a few days ago and the only problem with it this far is that it got a tiny bit of coilwhine. But I am not sure if its worth sending it back just for that, it almost got no BLB and no dead pixels and everything seems to work fine (havent checked for scan lines). And you have to be close to notice the sound in most situations, the coilwhine gets higher if I have a bright/white page, but is undetectable versus more darker colors if I dont put my ear next to the monitor.
> 
> And I wouldnt be suprise if all these monitors got coilwhine more or less, its just how sensitive you are as a person to sounds. And I think not everyone can hear high frequency sounds.


Hi buddy, yes the monitor is going back. Coincidently its packed and ready to go and am waiting for the delivery man to pick it up.









Yes I am partly thinking that there may be an element of coil whine on most monitors in various amounts. In honesty the noise was very minor and only apparent on certain pages, but seemingly as until your post I was the only one possibly affected by it, thought I would take my chance and see if I can get one without any whine.

Yep like yourself its not audiable on darker back ground, only on lighter ones and even then only certain sites. For myself what was noticeable was browsing a site like here or Amazon which has a lot of white / black then flicking to the desktop.


----------



## muSPK

Here comes a few pictures of my monitor as promised:

Brightness: 63 / Contrast: 40 (Dont know what is the best brightness and contrast setting)


----------



## Radox-0

Very nice set up. That many pixels would blow my mind









Looks like a tiny amount of light bleed also. Similar to what mine had which is great


----------



## muSPK

I recorded the high frequency sound that my monitor is making:


__
https://soundcloud.com/muspk%2Fmiss-ljud

This is worst case scenario, when I am using the program CheckeMon,exe and set it on "Geometry" mode. The high pitching sound is not as bad when using on more daily use, but you can hear it if the screen is really bright/white pages.

I also contacted the company I bought the monitor from and asked for compensation, cause if I set the monitor at 90 hz I cant hear the coilwhine any longer and if they give me a fair deal I could live with this issue, but a monitor for 1650 USD shouldnt have these problems to begin with.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muSPK*
> 
> I recorded the high frequency sound that my monitor is making:
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/muspk%2Fmiss-ljud
> 
> This is worst case scenario, when I am using the program CheckeMon,exe and set it on "Geometry" mode. The high pitching sound is not as bad when using on more daily use, but you can hear it if the screen is really bright/white pages.
> 
> I also contacted the company I bought the monitor from and asked for compensation, cause if I set the monitor at 90 hz I cant hear the coilwhine any longer and if they give me a fair deal I could live with this issue, but a monitor for 1650 USD shouldnt have these problems to begin with.


Ouch that doesnt sound so nice at all







I wouldnt keep a monitor that sound like that. Altho if you dont hear it during normal use such as gaming/movies/desktop work then i guess it doesnt matter.
But if you hear this awful sound while in normal use i would send it back before the 14 days are up.


----------



## Radox-0

Yeah that sounds similar to the whine I had, although yours sounds worse as I assume the mic is pretty close to the panel, bottom Left? Similar in that when I dropped it down to 85 Hz the noise went away also. Best of luck whatever you do, it is a lovely panel aside from these little issues!


----------



## muSPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Yeah that sounds similar to the whine I had, although yours sounds worse as I assume the mic is pretty close to the panel, bottom Left? Similar in that when I dropped it down to 85 Hz the noise went away also. Best of luck whatever you do, it is a lovely panel aside from these little issues!


Yes I have the mic really close, and its also worst case scenario, when using the "geometry"-mode on the program I am using (and I am sure more people would find out that they as well have coilwhine if they were using this program). The sound is not as high for white pages, but if you focus you can hear it.
During movies and gaming I cant hear it, if I dont put my ear over the monitor. For example, I cant really hear the sound on this page, and I know you had the problem, hearing coilwhine on this page, but I am also not sitting that close to the monitor. For me the coilwhine goes away at 90 hz, even at 95 it gets better.


----------



## SimRacer925

wow. I never knew what you all say about scanlines until my monitor now 3 weeks after purchase shows them..


----------



## pronoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> 
> 
> wow. I never knew what you all say about scanlines until my monitor now 3 weeks after purchase shows them..


Whats the manufacturer date?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> 
> 
> wow. I never knew what you all say about scanlines until my monitor now 3 weeks after purchase shows them..


Is that at desktop or gaming


----------



## kisscool

Welcome to real world , my screen had scanlines after 10 days of use , while at departure I had no problem .
ps: I sylv3rman on hardware.fr forum


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Is that at desktop or gaming


Desktop. For that price this is absolutely unacceptable


----------



## Dr Mad

Mmmmh... yummy ^^

Is you monitor oc'd to 100hz in OSD and 100hz in Nvidia panel?

Gsync fullscreen mode or Gsync fullscreen + windowed mode?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> Desktop. For that price this is absolutely unacceptable


What happens if you lower the refresh rate, also can you notice it in gaming

So I guess you will send it back


----------



## SimRacer925

It is packed and ready to go back to Alternate..
Doesn't matter if oced or at stock 60 Hz, you can see the Scanlines in game, I prefer SimRacing games and the sky is full with these lines..


----------



## jacob650

WTH is up with these scan lines! it seems that it's mere impossible to get rid of them, why make such a monitor if these issues will come up more than common, I would like to know the percentage of monitors with these issues compared to ones that have no issues, why make them in the first place if they will have a high chance of issues, I mean I don't get it?!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> WTH is up with these scan lines! it seems that it's mere impossible to get rid of them, why make such a monitor if these issues will come up more than common, I would like to know the percentage of monitors with these issues compared to ones that have no issues, why make them in the first place if they will have a high chance of issues, I mean I don't get it?!


Someone said the 1440p 144hz monitors had scan lines at 165hz, not sure if they was being serious, they did take a picture


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> WTH is up with these scan lines! it seems that it's mere impossible to get rid of them, why make such a monitor if these issues will come up more than common, I would like to know the percentage of monitors with these issues compared to ones that have no issues, why make them in the first place if they will have a high chance of issues, I mean I don't get it?!


Simply put there is enough demand which is also reflected in the price of these panels. People are willing to pay a premium and it seems like myself willing to send back and try and get a sample that works as when it does the experience is pretty amazing.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

So Best Buy had the PG348Q for pre-order last week and the page is now hidden. I've saved the page however, and they have 5 in stock, in Canada. You can't access this page through their site and the product is no longer listed publicly. http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/asus-asus-34-rog-swift-ultrawide-wqhd-5ms-gtg-curved-ips-led-g-sync-gaming-monitor-pg348q-pg348q/10414771.aspx?lang=en-CA&pcname=&sku=10414771&path=8aa3309d8c04065d7dc4cdd61746e29cen02 Any Canadian willing to shell out $1899, there's the link. The Source also had this listed. Yes, I'm amazed The Source got something before Newegg.

I personally have decided to pass on both the PG348Q (I'm not paying that) and the x34, and have settled with an xb271hu for now. Never mind paying $2000 for scanlines etc. I'll pay $900 for dust specks instead.

I will miss you 21:9, but now I know what my next monitor will be.


----------



## x3sphere

Well I tried a PG279Q before getting the X34, and the uniformity issues were ten times worse than any scanlines. There was a yellow tint covering 1/3 of the screen, when bringing up any web pages with a white BG it looked like someone spilled coffee over part of the screen.

QC on the XB271HU is better but it is not totally immune from this defect, seen plenty with similar uniformity issues. Here's hoping you get a good one though.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Well I tried a PG279Q before getting the X34, and the uniformity issues were ten times worse than any scanlines. There was a yellow tint covering 1/3 of the screen, when bringing up any web pages with a white BG it looked like someone spilled coffee over part of the screen.
> 
> QC on the XB271HU is better but it is not totally immune from this defect, seen plenty with similar uniformity issues. Here's hoping you get a good one though.


Thanks man, at least Best Buy is super good about returns - I wouldn't chance it anywhere else. That's how my first three PG278Q's were as well. In fact, the uniformity lottery so to speak was what initially led me towards the x34. That and the inversion issues, but the uniformity was the worst. I do agree that it's worse than any scanline issue. With these prices in Canada however, I'd rather roll the dice on the XB271HU until I land a good'n.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> I'm going to give it another couple days before I cancel my order. With both Amazon and Asus refusing to give us information on this monitor I'm losing faith that it's going to come without issues. Seeing everyone's display got to **** is making me want to cancel it now.


What do you mean "everyone's" still many users without issues or only small issues


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> So Best Buy had the PG348Q for pre-order last week and the page is now hidden. I've saved the page however, and they have 5 in stock, in Canada. You can't access this page through their site and the product is no longer listed publicly. http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/asus-asus-34-rog-swift-ultrawide-wqhd-5ms-gtg-curved-ips-led-g-sync-gaming-monitor-pg348q-pg348q/10414771.aspx?lang=en-CA&pcname=&sku=10414771&path=8aa3309d8c04065d7dc4cdd61746e29cen02 Any Canadian willing to shell out $1899, there's the link. The Source also had this listed. Yes, I'm amazed The Source got something before Newegg.
> 
> I personally have decided to pass on both the PG348Q (I'm not paying that) and the x34, and have settled with an xb271hu for now. Never mind paying $2000 for scanlines etc. I'll pay $900 for dust specks instead.
> 
> I will miss you 21:9, but now I know what my next monitor will be.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Thanks man, at least Best Buy is super good about returns - I wouldn't chance it anywhere else. That's how my first three PG278Q's were as well. In fact, the uniformity lottery so to speak was what initially led me towards the x34. That and the inversion issues, but the uniformity was the worst. I do agree that it's worse than any scanline issue. With these prices in Canada however, I'd rather roll the dice on the XB271HU until I land a good'n.


XB271HU its really good.i never had any issues
im waiting for the asus too and i might pull the trigger on the x34 but not at $1300.
i will wait until the price drop to $800 - 900 or try the asus pg348q


----------



## vroom34

BB now has 4 in stock of these in Canada. At 1900.00 though I just can't justify it. Koreatron from 2012 is still serving me reasonably well but for a couple nagging issues. Damn that immersion in games though.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom34*
> 
> BB now has 4 in stock of these in Canada. At 1900.00 though I just can't justify it. Koreatron from 2012 is still serving me reasonably well but for a couple nagging issues. Damn that immersion in games though.


Yeah... this is getting in the waters of the price of a whole system or a pretty decent 55+ inches 4k tv.

I'll have to wait for the price to drop.


----------



## PeeteTheSwede

I can confirm that my screen has scanlines.
I guess all do, more or less.
If framerate is around 40-60 with G-Sync I can see them sometimes if looking closely.

So far not something that would make me return the screen since its fking awesome with everything else








I also run 980 Ti SLI so mostly I am above 70 fps


----------



## pompss

Sick tired waiting the asus.
Just ordered the x34 i will test it and see if there are any issues.
If i got a good one with very less bleeding , stable overclock 100hz, no scanlines and no issues at all i will keep it.
Otherwise....... well its going back to newegg.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Sick tired waiting the asus.
> Just ordered the x34 i will test it and see if there are any issues.
> If i got a good one with very less bleeding , stable overclock 100hz, no scanlines and no issues at all i will keep it.
> Otherwise....... well its going back to newegg.


Looking forward to your update, I nearly bought one myself but still holding out. If Acer's quality has improved however I may consider buying.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Looking forward to your update, I nearly bought one myself but still holding out. If Acer's quality has improved however I may consider buying.


Sure thinkg bud.
Im really picky about monitors


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Sick tired waiting the asus.
> Just ordered the x34 i will test it and see if there are any issues.
> If i got a good one with very less bleeding , stable overclock 100hz, no scanlines and no issues at all i will keep it.
> Otherwise....... well its going back to newegg.


You know every monitor has "scan lines" you just might not be able to see them


----------



## pompss

yes but if i cannot see it or the scan lines are not noticeable then there is no problem.

Like bleeding issue . Some have no bleeding at all, some have little and some have high bleeding.

Its all about QC. If they dont care for customers spending over $1000 then we just ship the monitor back to them.

None and i say none should accept defective monitor where there is very noticeable issue or whatever bothers you.

I have a little dot spot on my asus and its not bothering me at all.


----------



## misiak

Hi guys, what's the uniformity on this one ? PG and XB have terrible issues with white uniformity - especially yellowish hue at the top 1/3 of the screen. Does this screen use LG panel or AUO ? thx


----------



## kanttii

WOOHOOOO I just got mine! I'll post photos etc etc when it's set up and running, gotta wait a few hours because it's mighty cold outside so I wanna avoid condensation. Peace out.

@Misiak, will report that too! It's an LG panel according to some people. I don't dare open it to check.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hi guys, what's the uniformity on this one ? PG and XB have terrible issues with white uniformity - especially yellowish hue at the top 1/3 of the screen. Does this screen use LG panel or AUO ? thx


It's a panel by lg. same one in the acer x34 and other various lg models.


----------



## Najd

Velocity Micro has it for order in NA right now. Estimated ship date is March 21st.

http://www.velocitymicro.com/buy-asus-swift-pg348Q.php


----------



## BanditBBS

Hey all, found in stock in US, never bought from this store before, same price as Amazon. They say expected ship date is 3/21/2016 though.

http://www.velocitymicro.com/wizard.php?iid=308

Maybe that means stocks will start showing up and maybe the Amazon order will ship then and I'd much rather get form Amazon....hmmm.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> It's a panel by lg. same one in the acer x34 and other various lg models.


Thx, good to hear that. This could mean that at least temperature uniformity issues and dust may not be present in these panels. I suppose this monitor has 1:1 pixel mapping so it can be used as regular 2560x1440 16:9 panel right ?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> WOOHOOOO I just got mine! I'll post photos etc etc when it's set up and running, gotta wait a few hours because it's mighty cold outside so I wanna avoid condensation. Peace out.
> 
> @Misiak, will report that too! It's an LG panel according to some people. I don't dare open it to check.


Yep, this give me hope! No dust and no temperature uniformity is crucial for me. I can stand some glow or minor BLB but that two things I can't stand.... So fingers crossed. Can't wait for the pictures...


----------



## RGSPro

So Velocity Micro is $1299.00 + 39.00 shipping and no tax... Amazon is $1299 + $0 shipping and $77.94 tax...

Why are some retailers free shipping and others not?


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BanditBBS*
> 
> Hey all, found in stock in US, never bought from this store before, same price as Amazon. They say expected ship date is 3/21/2016 though.
> 
> http://www.velocitymicro.com/wizard.php?iid=308
> 
> Maybe that means stocks will start showing up and maybe the Amazon order will ship then and I'd much rather get form Amazon....hmmm.


Unfortunately that won't work for me. I can't wait till next week to get this. I won't be home all week and I'm not willing to have someone else wait for this package for me. I'm going to have to cancel my Amazon order if it doesn't ship by Thursday.

It's crazy that they put this monitor up on their website and it won't ship for almost a month.


----------



## muSPK

What is your brightness / contrast settings for this monitor?

I have mine at 60/40 but I dont know if that is optimal or not.


----------



## k1000

Hi, I just received mine today and will try it tonight and let you know how it is. I really hope I will have more luck with the asus than with the Acer X34 . I tried 5 X34's and returned them all. All of them had horrible (really really bad) backlight bleed, 4 of them had coil whine, one only Oced to 90, and all had noticeable scan lines. 2 were september builds and 3 december builds. I can live with minimal blb or low coil whine. Hopefully, the swift pg348q will be better. I'm really tired of playing the monitor lottery.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> So Velocity Micro is $1299.00 + 39.00 shipping and no tax... Amazon is $1299 + $0 shipping and $77.94 tax...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> Hi, I just received mine today and will try it tonight and let you know how it is. I really hope I will have more luck with the asus than with the Acer X34 . I tried 5 X34's and returned them all. All of them had horrible (really really bad) backlight bleed, 4 of them had coil whine, one only Oced to 90, and all had noticeable scan lines. 2 were september builds and 3 december builds. I can live with minimal blb or low coil whine. Hopefully, the swift pg348q will be better. I'm really tired of playing the monitor lottery.


I would expect to have scan lines, however all the other issues seem to have been fixed with the ASUS PG348Q


----------



## k1000

Hi Metros, I can live with faint scanlines if there are no other issues. If I have to stick my nose in the monitor to notice the scanlines, it won't bother me.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I would expect to have scan lines, however all the other issues seem to have been fixed with the ASUS PG348Q


Some people have however including myself have coil whine. Also seems to be a report of a panel as per owners log on first page of 100hz - artefacts, 95 - flicker. So while I suspect on the whole panels seem to be coming out okay. I do not think its correct to say other issues have been fixed, seems this panel is also susceptible to the same issues as the ACER (although seemingly at a lower rate?). Hopefully for the new lucky owner, their panel is a good one.


----------



## VelocityMicroVA

Hi everyone,

First of all, thanks for the love on our PG348Q launch. It's definitely been a busy day for us. I also wanted to let everyone know that as of this posting, we currently have THREE total units left in our allocation of that model, so if you're thinking about buying, you may want to do so before that train sails. We will be getting more stock soon, but I don't have a date on that just yet, so if you want it now, the time is now.

And just to answer a few questions that have come up:

Asus launched the PG348Q with their Powered by Asus partners before officially launching with Newegg or Amazon, so that's why you see it for sale with a shorter ship date on our site than there. I don't know when stock will be released to the bigger ecommerce sites. I kind of like how things have worked out so far...

Regarding shipping prices, Amazon obviously ships at thousands of times our volume daily, so they're able to negotiate much lower rates with UPS and Fedex than we can. We're also working on very, very tight margins for the launch which means we simply can't afford to offer free shipping. BUT, since we only have physical location in Virginia, we do not charge sales tax for orders that ship out of our home state, so it mostly evens out.

Josh
Velocity Micro


----------



## VelocityMicroVA

Correction: ONE unit now in stock...


----------



## blackforce

n/m


----------



## VelocityMicroVA

Aaaaaand they're gone. Our initial stock is now officially sold out. We do have more coming with an estimated arrival date in about a week though.


----------



## jacob650

man I want to cancel my Amazon order and get it from these guys^


----------



## lmike6453

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VelocityMicroVA*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> First of all, thanks for the love on our PG348Q launch. It's definitely been a busy day for us. I also wanted to let everyone know that as of this posting, we currently have THREE total units left in our allocation of that model, so if you're thinking about buying, you may want to do so before that train sails. We will be getting more stock soon, but I don't have a date on that just yet, so if you want it now, the time is now.
> 
> And just to answer a few questions that have come up:
> 
> Asus launched the PG348Q with their Powered by Asus partners before officially launching with Newegg or Amazon, so that's why you see it for sale with a shorter ship date on our site than there. I don't know when stock will be released to the bigger ecommerce sites. I kind of like how things have worked out so far...
> 
> Regarding shipping prices, Amazon obviously ships at thousands of times our volume daily, so they're able to negotiate much lower rates with UPS and Fedex than we can. We're also working on very, very tight margins for the launch which means we simply can't afford to offer free shipping. BUT, since we only have physical location in Virginia, we do not charge sales tax for orders that ship out of our home state, so it mostly evens out.
> 
> Josh
> Velocity Micro


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VelocityMicroVA*
> 
> Correction: ONE unit now in stock...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VelocityMicroVA*
> 
> Aaaaaand they're gone. Our initial stock is now officially sold out. We do have more coming with an estimated arrival date in about a week though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> man I want to cancel my Amazon order and get it from these guys^


Thank you Josh for the detailed information there. It means a lot to me to see a retailer read our concerns in the forums and respond within a 24 hour period. I am also thinking about cancelling my Amazon preorder and ordering from you for your communication and hopes of good support.

I see that you will have more able to ship around 3/25 and will be keeping an eye out to see if it works well for me.


----------



## vroom34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VelocityMicroVA*
> 
> Aaaaaand they're gone. Our initial stock is now officially sold out. We do have more coming with an estimated arrival date in about a week though.


Are you able to give us a heads up if and when you get any of these returned? Many of us are rightfully concerned about QC considering it is the same panel as the X34.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> WOOHOOOO I just got mine! I'll post photos etc etc when it's set up and running, gotta wait a few hours because it's mighty cold outside so I wanna avoid condensation. Peace out.
> 
> @Misiak, will report that too! It's an LG panel according to some people. I don't dare open it to check.


Hey man, give us some info about how do you like your new panel!


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VelocityMicroVA*
> 
> Aaaaaand they're gone. Our initial stock is now officially sold out. We do have more coming with an estimated arrival date in about a week though.


Happy that i got one


----------



## k1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> Hi, I just received mine today and will try it tonight and let you know how it is. I really hope I will have more luck with the asus than with the Acer X34 . I tried 5 X34's and returned them all. All of them had horrible (really really bad) backlight bleed, 4 of them had coil whine, one only Oced to 90, and all had noticeable scan lines. 2 were september builds and 3 december builds. I can live with minimal blb or low coil whine. Hopefully, the swift pg348q will be better. I'm really tired of playing the monitor lottery.


So I finally got to test it, and compared to the 5 x34's that I returned, it's a lot better. There is minor back light bleed on the upper left corner, but it's only (barely) noticeable when the room is dark and displaying a dark scene. That's already a HUGE improvement on all the X34's I got (where the blb was horrible). Even the IPS glow on the swift seems a lot better. There is minor coil whine at 100hz but it is only audible if I put my head less than 10 cm from the screen, and on a white background. Dead silent at 60hz, did not test other refresh rates. I played shadows of mordor and witcher 3 for about an hour, at 100hz and with g-sync, and had no flickering. There are scan lines in the pendulum demo at 100hz with g-sync on, but I have to be really close to the screen to notice them (less than 20 cm). They are not visible at a normal distance and did not notice them during my hour of gaming. Will have to test more, but I think I will keep this screen. I prefer the look and the lighting scheme on the X34 though, I find the illuminated rog logo too distracting so I turned it off. The swift itself seem quite a bit more sturdy than the x34, wich seems more flimsy and fragile. I don't know if I just got lucky with this sample (or unlucky with the x34's) but maybe asus 's quality control for this panel is better than acer's .


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> So I finally got to test it, and compared to the 5 x34's that I returned, it's a lot better. There is minor back light bleed on the upper left corner, but it's only (barely) noticeable when the room is dark and displaying a dark scene. That's already a HUGE improvement on all the X34's I got (where the blb was horrible). Even the IPS glow on the swift seems a lot better. There is minor coil whine at 100hz but it is only audible if I put my head less than 10 cm from the screen, and on a white background. Dead silent at 60hz, did not test other refresh rates. I played shadows of mordor and witcher 3 for about an hour, at 100hz and with g-sync, and had no flickering. There are scan lines in the pendulum demo at 100hz with g-sync on, but I have to be really close to the screen to notice them (less than 20 cm). They are not visible at a normal distance and did not notice them during my hour of gaming. Will have to test more, but I think I will keep this screen. I prefer the look and the lighting scheme on the X34 though, I find the illuminated rog logo too distracting so I turned it off. The swift itself seem quite a bit more sturdy than the x34, wich seems more flimsy and fragile. I don't know if I just got lucky with this sample (or unlucky with the x34's) but maybe asus 's quality control for this panel is better than acer's .


i bought both the acer x34 and the asus 34''.The acer has been already shipped from Newegg.

Hope the guys from VelocityMicro Will ship mine tomorrow.

Will test both and let you and the forum know if there is any issue with Acer and The Asus .

Honestly i planning to return the Acer back to Newegg but that depends of what i get with the Asus









Let see ....


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VelocityMicroVA*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> First of all, thanks for the love on our PG348Q launch. It's definitely been a busy day for us. I also wanted to let everyone know that as of this posting, we currently have THREE total units left in our allocation of that model, so if you're thinking about buying, you may want to do so before that train sails. We will be getting more stock soon, but I don't have a date on that just yet, so if you want it now, the time is now.
> 
> And just to answer a few questions that have come up:
> 
> Asus launched the PG348Q with their Powered by Asus partners before officially launching with Newegg or Amazon, so that's why you see it for sale with a shorter ship date on our site than there. I don't know when stock will be released to the bigger ecommerce sites. I kind of like how things have worked out so far...
> 
> Regarding shipping prices, Amazon obviously ships at thousands of times our volume daily, so they're able to negotiate much lower rates with UPS and Fedex than we can. We're also working on very, very tight margins for the launch which means we simply can't afford to offer free shipping. BUT, since we only have physical location in Virginia, we do not charge sales tax for orders that ship out of our home state, so it mostly evens out.
> 
> Josh
> Velocity Micro


Do you ship internationally? If there is a fault, what will be your return policy? Considering it will cost you about 150 bucks to ship to UAE and if I have to return it, it will cost me about 500 bucks to ship it back to you. Amazon reimburses shipment expenses in case of faults for me when I buy from Amazon US.


----------



## torqueroll

Hi everyone!

Thanks for sharing your experiences. I thought I would share mine as well.

I preordered mine along time ago and got mine two weeks ago but only just recently had time to open the box. I am very sensitive to electronic noises so I was afraid after reading this forum. Damn these bat ears. There is noise on mine regardless of 60Hz or 100Hz but very little. I have never seen/heard a monitor I could put my ear against and not hear electronic noises but of course some are louder. Even really high end monitors from EIZO or NEC has some noise. It's hard to decribe the amount of noise but most important is that this high pitch noise from my PG348Q is not noticable as long as I don't use the monitor as a pillow.

Compared to my lightning fast 278Q I do notice that this one is not as quick but the tradeoff is worth it to me for better quality and bigger display. I will use the monitor mostly for gaming but I also do photo editing. This monitor does both quite well. For competitive gaming though it's nice to have 278Q.

Regarding scan lines I still need to do a more thorough test before concluding but so far it looks ok.

There is also some expected BLB in the top corners and the bottom but surprisingly very little. IPS glow was there as expected. No dead pixels and no stuck pixels.

Build quality is above average. I like the sturdiness of metal legs. I would prefer having less depth on the mount but I guess ASUS had to go for a tacky gamer look and sacrifice practicality. Luckily I do have good depth on my desk. I do not like LED at the bottom of the mount. It seems quite cheap, useless and distracting. The monitor and frame looks great although the supposedly 'frameless' look only works if the monitor is off.

I am happy so far and I hope 21:9 will gain more support in games. The monitor is not perfect. That is unrealistic imo and when looking at other alternatives there is just no other monitor I'd rather have atm. There are no major issues on my sample so I am planning on keeping it, but the box will be kept just in case.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torqueroll*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences. I thought I would share mine as well.
> 
> I preordered mine along time ago and got mine two weeks ago but only just recently had time to open the box. I am very sensitive to electronic noises so I was afraid after reading this forum. Damn these bat ears. There is noise on mine regardless of 60Hz or 100Hz but very little. I have never seen/heard a monitor I could put my ear against and not hear electronic noises but of course some are louder. Even really high end monitors from EIZO or NEC has some noise. It's hard to decribe the amount of noise but most important is that this high pitch noise from my PG348Q is not noticable as long as I don't use the monitor as a pillow.
> 
> Compared to my lightning fast 278Q I do notice that this one is not as quick but the tradeoff is worth it to me for better quality and bigger display. I will use the monitor mostly for gaming but I also do photo editing. This monitor does both quite well. For competitive gaming though it's nice to have 278Q.
> 
> Regarding scan lines I still need to do a more thorough test before concluding but so far it looks ok.
> 
> There is also some expected BLB in the top corners and the bottom but surprisingly very little. IPS glow was there as expected. No dead pixels and no stuck pixels.
> 
> Build quality is above average. I like the sturdiness of metal legs. I would prefer having less depth on the mount but I guess ASUS had to go for a tacky gamer look and sacrifice practicality. Luckily I do have good depth on my desk. I do not like LED at the bottom of the mount. It seems quite cheap, useless and distracting. The monitor and frame looks great although the supposedly 'frameless' look only works if the monitor is off.
> 
> I am happy so far and I hope 21:9 will gain more support in games. The monitor is not perfect. That is unrealistic imo and when looking at other alternatives there is just no other monitor I'd rather have atm. There are no major issues on my sample so I am planning on keeping it, but the box will be kept just in case.


Hi, great you are satisfied with the product. What concern me most is the white uniformity. PG279Q and XB271HU suffer bad from this. How it is like with this panel from LG ? I want to use the monitor not only for gaming but also for programming and some photo editing so I need a good uniformity - no yellow patches on the screen or top obviously darker/yellowish then the rest of the screen. Seems XBs and PGs are not able to deliver satisfactory quality in this aspect.

As for 21:9 - I guess it has 1:1 pixel mapping so you should be able to use this as regular 16:9 1440p monitor. You will just have black borders but who cares ?


----------



## k1000

Hi Misiak, on my sample white uniformity is excellent. Did not notice any darker or yellowish patches on the screen when i did a whitescreen test.


----------



## VelocityMicroVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom34*
> 
> Are you able to give us a heads up if and when you get any of these returned? Many of us are rightfully concerned about QC considering it is the same panel as the X34.


Yes, I'll do my best to let you guys know about any quality issues or returns that we see. Hopefully there won't be any problems though.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VelocityMicroVA*
> 
> Yes, I'll do my best to let you guys know about any quality issues or returns that we see. Hopefully there won't be any problems though.


Great


----------



## torqueroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hi, great you are satisfied with the product. What concern me most is the white uniformity. PG279Q and XB271HU suffer bad from this. How it is like with this panel from LG ? I want to use the monitor not only for gaming but also for programming and some photo editing so I need a good uniformity - no yellow patches on the screen or top obviously darker/yellowish then the rest of the screen. Seems XBs and PGs are not able to deliver satisfactory quality in this aspect.
> 
> As for 21:9 - I guess it has 1:1 pixel mapping so you should be able to use this as regular 16:9 1440p monitor. You will just have black borders but who cares ?


Hi Misiak

I would say on the edges near bottom is noticeably darker on grey so there are definitely difference in the luminosity near the edges. I would not trust the colors near the edge on bottom of screen. Other than that my sample is quite good actually. No patches elsewhere.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I would expect to have scan lines, however all the other issues seem to have been fixed with the ASUS PG348Q


Yeah, for me they appear when I apply any overclocking settings. At default 60hz, no scanlines whatsoever from any distance. They're the least noticeable at 100hz and 44 brightness though and from about 1-1.5m I can't see them at all. When I lower the refresh rate to like 85 I can see them even from this far. There's a tiny bit of coil whine at 100hz if I put my ear right next to the monitor, but with overclocking disabled I can't hear that either. Also at 100hz I got artefacts too. I wonder if these issues are caused by too little bandwidth from the GPU?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yep, this give me hope! No dust and no temperature uniformity is crucial for me. I can stand some glow or minor BLB but that two things I can't stand.... So fingers crossed. Can't wait for the pictures...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hey man, give us some info about how do you like your new panel!


No dust, P E R F E C T color uniformity. 0.3-0.5cm from the bottom is a little bit darker than other places but I can only really notice that at 100 brightness and white background. Camera can't capture the uniformity on this one for some reason, all the pics look blotted. Me & Photoshop are very thankful. Very little bleed compared to the AUO 1440p 144hz ones! I'll post pics later, gotta get back to work now. Calm down lol I got 10 hour workdays and the rest of the time I eat, sleep and excercise and sometimes get to read and post here and tinker with stuff haha









Overall I'm VERY happy with this monitor and VERY positively surprised. Running at 60hz with the ICC profile from http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/240_30#post_24929311
Racing mode, RGB 100 100 100, 44 brightness 50 contrast. I'll maybe calibrate later with the EFI ES-2000 when I get time but gotta do it at night and with all lights off because of the curve. But with that profile and these settings and higher brightness during the day the colors seem good enough for me. Impressed.

..and I quickly tested a few minutes of 21:9 4K content. Wow.

Recommending the PG348Q! It's worth the wait and hassle. Finally, after a year of switching monitors back and forth, I got a good one. Great job LG & Asus.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> Hi Misiak, on my sample white uniformity is excellent. Did not notice any darker or yellowish patches on the screen when i did a whitescreen test.


Wow, that's great to hear. Thx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> Hi Misiak, on my sample white uniformity is excellent. Did not notice any darker or yellowish patches on the screen when i did a whitescreen test.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torqueroll*
> 
> Hi Misiak
> 
> I would say on the edges near bottom is noticeably darker on grey so there are definitely difference in the luminosity near the edges. I would not trust the colors near the edge on bottom of screen. Other than that my sample is quite good actually. No patches elsewhere.


Hi guys, thanks for input. Seems that since this is a LG panel it does not suffer from temperature uniformity issues. Today I've got my 4th PG279Q Januar 2016 model and uniformity is again bad. The top 1/3 is darker and yellowish than rest of the screen much worse than XB271HU. I'm sure this is a design flaw and don't believe a monitor with good uniformity exist here... Seems AUO just ignores this fact. For such price this is not acceptable. I don't have problems if it's only luminance uniformity to some degree but yellowish hue on a part of the display is unacceptable for me.

What is BLB on your units ? Since this is curved, is the IPS glow visible much from normal sitting position ? Also wanted to ask, it is possible to drive the monitor at 2560x1440 16:9 - I mean to have regular 16:9 monitor ? I guess pixel pitch is the same so this could work and would be perfect for me because I don't want to play much at 21:9







Can you compare it with Acer counterpart ? I think it's cheaper but what about quality ?

Do you have any bad pixels or dust ? How satisfied are you with the overal quality ? I strongly consider buying this monitor despite of price because AUO panels are out of my scope now. Thanks!


----------



## k1000

Just have a few questions. Is the best way to test for flickering at 100hz is playing a fast paced game and seeing if there are artifacts?
As I said before I have just bit of blb that is a bit noticeable on the upper left corner. It's no deal breaker because it's very slight but since I'm a bit ocd, I heard there is a way to eliminate the blb with a tapping or rubbing technique. Has anyone used it and does it work? How do we go by doing it?
Thanks.

If anyone has questions on my experience with this screen I'll be more than happy to answer.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Yeah, for me they appear when I apply any overclocking settings. At default 60hz, no scanlines whatsoever from any distance. They're the least noticeable at 100hz and 44 brightness though and from about 1-1.5m I can't see them at all. When I lower the refresh rate to like 85 I can see them even from this far. There's a tiny bit of coil whine at 100hz if I put my ear right next to the monitor, but with overclocking disabled I can't hear that either. Also at 100hz I got artefacts too. I wonder if these issues are caused by too little bandwidth from the GPU?
> 
> No dust, P E R F E C T color uniformity. 0.3-0.5cm from the bottom is a little bit darker than other places but I can only really notice that at 100 brightness and white background. Camera can't capture the uniformity on this one for some reason, all the pics look blotted. Me & Photoshop are very thankful. Very little bleed compared to the AUO 1440p 144hz ones! I'll post pics later, gotta get back to work now. Calm down lol I got 10 hour workdays and the rest of the time I eat, sleep and excercise and sometimes get to read and post here and tinker with stuff haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I'm VERY happy with this monitor and VERY positively surprised. Running at 60hz with the ICC profile from http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/240_30#post_24929311
> Racing mode, RGB 100 100 100, 44 brightness 50 contrast. I'll maybe calibrate later with the EFI ES-2000 when I get time but gotta do it at night and with all lights off because of the curve. But with that profile and these settings and higher brightness during the day the colors seem good enough for me. Impressed.
> 
> ..and I quickly tested a few minutes of 21:9 4K content. Wow.
> 
> Recommending the PG348Q! It's worth the wait and hassle. Finally, after a year of switching monitors back and forth, I got a good one. Great job LG & Asus.


Man, don't do this to me







Don't do this







Today I've receive 4th PG279Q and hell it's the crap! Now I will have to buy his guy - will kill you







But only after my wife kill me







Just tell me, it's possible to drive it at 2560x1440p 16:9 ? I thought you said pixel pitch is the same right ? What about IPS glow on this curved panels ? Impatiently waiting for images


----------



## k1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Wow, that's great to hear. Thx
> 
> Hi guys, thanks for input. Seems that since this is a LG panel it does not suffer from temperature uniformity issues. Today I've got my 4th PG279Q Januar 2016 model and uniformity is again bad. The top 1/3 is darker and yellowish than rest of the screen much worse than XB271HU. I'm sure this is a design flaw and don't believe a monitor with good uniformity exist here... Seems AUO just ignores this fact. For such price this is not acceptable. I don't have problems if it's only luminance uniformity to some degree but yellowish hue on a part of the display is unacceptable for me.
> 
> What is BLB on your units ? Since this is curved, is the IPS glow visible much from normal sitting position ? Also wanted to ask, it is possible to drive the monitor at 2560x1440 16:9 - I mean to have regular 16:9 monitor ? I guess pixel pitch is the same so this could work and would be perfect for me because I don't want to play much at 21:9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you compare it with Acer counterpart ? I think it's cheaper but what about quality ?
> 
> Do you have any bad pixels or dust ? How satisfied are you with the overal quality ? I strongly consider buying this monitor despite of price because AUO panels are out of my scope now. Thanks!


Hi Misiak, I have BLB on the upper left corner but is very slight and noticeable only when the room is completely dark. As I said before not a dealbreaker. IPS glow is visible from a normal sitting position but it seems to me less noticeable than the x34. No dead pixels or dust. Compared to the acer, the asus is sturdier, but I prefer acers lighting scheme. I had 5 x34s that I returned for horrible blb, 4 had noticeable coil whine, all had scan lines to different degrees and one only overclocked stably to 90hz, So yes I had better luck with the asus on my 1st try. I'm almost 100% sure I'll keep this monitor.


----------



## solBLACK

Amazon has till the end of today to ship this monitor to me otherwise I have to cancel my order. Then I might as well wait to buy it till I have a pascal card that can actually utilize the monitor. I really just want the monitor on my desk







.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> Amazon has till the end of today to ship this monitor to me otherwise I have to cancel my order. Then I might as well wait to buy it till I have a pascal card that can actually utilize the monitor. I really just want the monitor on my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Don't get your hopes up that it will ship today.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> Hi Misiak, I have BLB on the upper left corner but is very slight and noticeable only when the room is completely dark. As I said before not a dealbreaker. IPS glow is visible from a normal sitting position but it seems to me less noticeable than the x34. No dead pixels or dust. Compared to the acer, the asus is sturdier, but I prefer acers lighting scheme. I had 5 x34s that I returned for horrible blb, 4 had noticeable coil whine, all had scan lines to different degrees and one only overclocked stably to 90hz, So yes I had better luck with the asus on my 1st try. I'm almost 100% sure I'll keep this monitor.


Uff, 5x x34 ??? So this is another lottery again, isn't it ?







So 100Hz overclock is not guaranteed ? Oh my ,don't want if I want to underwent all these risks


----------



## k1000

Yes 5 x34's with horrible blb. At the end I gave up and waited for the asus hoping I would have better luck or that asus would have better quality control for this model. Don't know if it's luck or better qc from asus, but my sample seems to be good


----------



## illidan2000

I still did not understand if every one that owns this monitor have scanlines using nVidia Pendulum Demo...


----------



## kanttii

Guys, Wow. I thought to try the PG279Q's displayport cable with this PG348Q and guess what... Scanlines seem much less visible, I can't notice them at all from my usual sitting distance, and there have been no artefacts yet in desktop usage (web, photoshop, sublime text) and I tested minecraft for a bit too and none there either! Wow! The scanlines are there if I go to like 10cm from the monitor, but otherwise really hard to notice.. Does saturation feel a bit lower for you at 100hz?

Could you test with other DP cables if they solve overclocking issues? Now running at 100hz with no visible problems. Incredible.

Here's a video.. @Misiak another tease


----------



## MainiacMike

Does anyone know when these are going to show up in NA , amazon ,newegg etc etc? I preordered .ine on 2/26/16 @ amazon and they have since removed the preorders and taken it off the website. No info anywhere, the x34 has horrible BLB issues and went back 2 days later. Not going to try for #2. Any info please would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Najd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainiacMike*
> 
> Does anyone know when these are going to show up in NA , amazon ,newegg etc etc? I preordered .ine on 2/26/16 @ amazon and they have since removed the preorders and taken it off the website. No info anywhere, the x34 has horrible BLB issues and went back 2 days later. Not going to try for #2. Any info please would be much appreciated. Thanks


No one knows exactly, but most likely by the end of March they'll start shipping it to those who pre-ordered.


----------



## Merranza

I'm beginning to falter about getting a pg348q. As much as I want this monitor, I just can't bring myself to spend close to 2k$ for a pc monitor even worse since it has some issues.

I might settle with my JS9500 for a while. I'm stuck at 60hz but the image is superb and I still have 4k while I wait for these to drop to a more acceptable price :x


----------



## k1000

v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> I'm beginning to falter about getting a pg348q. As much as I want this monitor, I just can't bring myself to spend close to 2k$ for a pc monitor even worse since it has some issues.
> 
> I might settle with my JS9500 for a while. I'm stuck at 60hz but the image is superb and I still have 4k while I wait for these to drop to a more acceptable price :x


Hi Merranza, I have very few issues with my swift. Very minor blb (which is expected), very low coil whine at 100hz on a white page, none at 60hz. No stuttering or flickering at 100hz, and scanlines visible in the pendulum demo if i put my face at less than 20 cm from the screen. Not noticeable from a normal sitting distance. Will try another dp cable to see if it s better. No dealbreakers for me. But yes I understand , it s pretty expensive and I agree , it s not worth 2k. But i can t go back to a normal screen after trying ultra wide /gsync/100hz.


----------



## torqueroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Guys, Wow. I thought to try the PG279Q's displayport cable with this PG348Q and guess what... Scanlines seem much less visible, I can't notice them at all from my usual sitting distance, and there have been no artefacts yet in desktop usage (web, photoshop, sublime text) and I tested minecraft for a bit too and none there either! Wow! The scanlines are there if I go to like 10cm from the monitor, but otherwise really hard to notice.. Does saturation feel a bit lower for you at 100hz?
> 
> Could you test with other DP cables if they solve overclocking issues? Now running at 100hz with no visible problems. Incredible.
> 
> Here's a video.. @Misiak another tease


I've seen that trailer a couple of times already after getting this monitor.









Is it possible to configure the lightpack to output preconfigured light without having the capture software running on the PC? f.ex just as a static background light.


----------



## seross69

What is the price suppose to be on this monitor??


----------



## k1000

Depends on where you live. 1300$ US and here in Canada 1900$ cdn. Don't know how much in europe,


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> Depends on where you live. 1300$ US and here in Canada 1900$ cdn. Don't know how much in europe,


thanks!! I am in USA and at that price since I am not a big gamer I think I will stick with the dell...


----------



## k1000

There is no point to this monitor if you are not a gamer. There are other good and less expensive 21:9 options at 60hz without g-sync


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> There is no point to this monitor if you are not a gamer. There are other good and less expensive 21:9 options at 60hz without g-sync


I agree 100% but if price is close it might be worth it.


----------



## egraphixstudios

£998 in the UK.

Mine comes tomorrow.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> vHi Merranza, I have very few issues with my swift. Very minor blb (which is expected), very low coil whine at 100hz on a white page, none at 60hz. No stuttering or flickering at 100hz, and scanlines visible in the pendulum demo if i put my face at less than 20 cm from the screen. Not noticeable from a normal sitting distance. Will try another dp cable to see if it s better. No dealbreakers for me. But yes I understand , it s pretty expensive and I agree , it s not worth 2k. But i can t go back to a normal screen after trying ultra wide /gsync/100hz.


mmmh... what manufactured date have your pg348q?
I'm sad about scanlines... I'm persecuted by them


----------



## k1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> mmmh... what manufactured date have your pg348q?
> I'm sad about scanlines... I'm persecuted by them


Hi, I don't know what manufacturing date is on the box, was not able to find it. Will look again when I get home tonight.


----------



## Rush747red

Can you guys confirm this monitor has 10cm by 10cm vesa mounting? Ordered mine for my racing rig but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> vHi Merranza, I have very few issues with my swift. Very minor blb (which is expected), very low coil whine at 100hz on a white page, none at 60hz. No stuttering or flickering at 100hz, and scanlines visible in the pendulum demo if i put my face at less than 20 cm from the screen. Not noticeable from a normal sitting distance. Will try another dp cable to see if it s better. No dealbreakers for me. But yes I understand , it s pretty expensive and I agree , it s not worth 2k. But i can t go back to a normal screen after trying ultra wide /gsync/100hz.


This kind of worries me to an extent. Seems more and more have a tiny bit of coil whine on white pages at 100hz. I know I sent mine back for the same issue, but now starting to lead me to believe its not as rare as a I was hoping and that possibly the replacement will be afflicted with it.

Anyway the manufacturing date can be found on the rear near the I/O section.


----------



## k1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> This kind of worries me to an extent. Seems more and more have a tiny bit of coil whine on white pages at 100hz. I know I sent mine back for the same issue, but now starting to lead me to believe its not as rare as a I was hoping and that possibly the replacement will be afflicted with it.
> 
> Anyway the manufacturing date can be found on the rear near the I/O section.


Ok thanks, I'll check it out tonight. The coil whine does nt bother me because it is barely audible (the house has to be dead silent and my speakers have to be on mute to be able to hear it), and I use the OC button on the panel to go back to 60hz when not gaming, so I don't hear the coil whine at all. The OC button is a feature I didn't expect to like or use, but I am liking it and find it well implemented. Of course I'd rather not have any coil whine at all, but I am able to live with it compared to the bad coil whine I had on some of the x34's.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> Ok thanks, I'll check it out tonight. The coil whine does nt bother me because it is barely audible (the house has to be dead silent and my speakers have to be on mute to be able to hear it), and I use the OC button on the panel to go back to 60hz when not gaming, so I don't hear the coil whine at all. The OC button is a feature I didn't expect to like or use, but I am liking it and find it well implemented. Of course I'd rather not have any coil whine at all, but I am able to live with it compared to the bad coil whine I had on some of the x34's.


Yeah normally would not be an issue for most I expect. For me the house is usually quiet coupled with the pc running silent. Also like you say the turning off the overclock is a simple process for most and would be the solution I use. However as my audio is from the GPU to the AV receiver for surround sound it creates a phantom moniter. Each time I perform the switch between overclock and 60hz, it sets the phantom moniter (my AV reciver) to be the primary moniter which results in my desktop icons and screens automatically shifting to what is essentially a non existent Moniter. A restart resolves the issue but annoying having to restart between gaming and browsing. I imagine that setup is in the minority however so one of those things. Fingers crossed for the second panel as it is an amazing panel on the whole


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> vHi Merranza, I have very few issues with my swift. Very minor blb (which is expected), very low coil whine at 100hz on a white page, none at 60hz. No stuttering or flickering at 100hz, and scanlines visible in the pendulum demo if i put my face at less than 20 cm from the screen. Not noticeable from a normal sitting distance. Will try another dp cable to see if it s better. No dealbreakers for me. But yes I understand , it s pretty expensive and I agree , it s not worth 2k. But i can t go back to a normal screen after trying ultra wide /gsync/100hz.


Thanks for the input.

It's just that I'm coming off a panel lottery run for my JS9500. I'm not sure my heart can support another one









I'll probably eventually give in and go for it but I might wait a bit and get a deal of a couple hundreds before pulling the trigger









I'll see...


----------



## misiak

Hi guys, owners, it is possible to run this monitor on a native resolution 2560x1440p with black borders along sides ? I think this should be possible right because it's basically same as 16:9 1440p screen only wider... The pixel pitch should be the same.

Also can you tell me something about uniformity ? Seems this is better alternative to 144Hz panels from AUO because the uniformity on those is just horrible.

Thx.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hi guys, owners, it is possible to run this monitor on a native resolution 2560x1440p with black borders along sides ? I think this should be possible right because it's basically same as 16:9 1440p screen only wider... The pixel pitch should be the same.
> 
> Also can you tell me something about uniformity ? Seems this is better alternative to 144Hz panels from AUO because the uniformity on those is just horrible.
> 
> Thx.


I'm interested in hearing the answer to this. I'd suspect this may be beneficial for those who want to buy this monitor that don't have a 980Ti or SLI setup. I'll be upgrading once Pascal is out so running some games at that res will help my 980 out.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> I'm interested in hearing the answer to this. I'd suspect this may be beneficial for those who want to buy this monitor that don't have a 980Ti or SLI setup. I'll be upgrading once Pascal is out so running some games at that res will help my 980 out.


Yes exactly, and also you may get rid of IPS glow in this way because it would be visible only in corners where no image is present in this case







And 3rd benefit you may increase performance and use this as regular 16:9 1440p screen. Really hope this is possible, then I would buy it very likely. Single GTX980Ti is good only for 2560x1440 and I don't want to go SLI.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torqueroll*
> 
> I've seen that trailer a couple of times already after getting this monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to configure the lightpack to output preconfigured light without having the capture software running on the PC? f.ex just as a static background light.


Haha







That was the first time I saw this trailer. I'd seen the others, but not this one. Can't wait for bluray...

Unfortunately I haven't found a way. I haven't tried it with android or the raspberry pi, but they said it works on android and i386 linux (might be possible to emulate on the pi dunno), so it might be possible to run the software on those and set it to go through colors! With Windows the only way I've found is using either AmbiBox or Prismatik and set the colors from their settings. There are also ways to use it with OpenELEC and XBMC.

It might also be possible to create a script that does just that, a static color, with the API: https://github.com/Atarity/Lightpack-docs/blob/master/EN/Prismatik_API.md
I hope I'll have time to explore these this Summer. It'd be great to use this without having the power-hungry PC on all the time.. For example phone-controlled room lighting with a Raspberry Pi Zero, usb adapters and 2 wall plugs for Lightpack and the Pi.

But for now it'll sit behind the monitor, gotta finish the positioning up and then use some 2-sided tape and cable ties to make it tidy









And about the other cable I tried.. it worked for a while, but then I got artefacts again so went back to 60hz. Scanlines were still much less visible but I guess my GTX 970 just can't push hard enough for 3440x1440 100 times a second. Waiting for Pascal... Their prices are crazy so idk if I'll just wait for Pascal 2 or the Ti version.

*Manufacturing date: February 2016*. Some little BLB on top left. Bottom left had some too but I put stuff between the panel and bottom bezel to tell the bleed to get out. Top is too tight I guess so there's some. I hope it goes away with time like it did with the PG279Qs.But it's not disturbing at all. No IPS glow from where I sit, about 1-1.5m from the monitor. Colors are great. No dead or stuck pixels, no dust, no fingerprints under the films like with Acer XB270HU, no issues except when overclocking. Works perfectly at 60hz. The curve adds the last bit to immersion and it's just incredible from about half an hour of testing games and video.



Spoiler: Some nice wallpapers



Here are a few wallpapers I downloaded from Unsplash.com

Preview:

Rocky coast

c1b3b9b0.jpg 2278k .jpg file

Beach

photo-1432691301971-c8b920198bd7.jpg 2039k .jpg file

Waves

photo-1443527216320-7e744084f5a7.jpg 2276k .jpg file

Leaf 1

photo-1448803101055-5fb6b34a9a40.jpg 1972k .jpg file

Leaf 2

photo-1449672821606-7517f0ac2c58.jpg 2937k .jpg file



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hi guys, owners, it is possible to run this monitor on a native resolution 2560x1440p with black borders along sides ? I think this should be possible right because it's basically same as 16:9 1440p screen only wider... The pixel pitch should be the same.
> 
> Also can you tell me something about uniformity ? Seems this is better alternative to 144Hz panels from AUO because the uniformity on those is just horrible.
> 
> Thx.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> I'm interested in hearing the answer to this. I'd suspect this may be beneficial for those who want to buy this monitor that don't have a 980Ti or SLI setup. I'll be upgrading once Pascal is out so running some games at that res will help my 980 out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes exactly, and also you may get rid of IPS glow in this way because it would be visible only in corners where no image is present in this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 3rd benefit you may increase performance and use this as regular 16:9 1440p screen. Really hope this is possible, then I would buy it very likely. Single GTX980Ti is good only for 2560x1440 and I don't want to go SLI.


2560x1440 works perfectly! Just set it from *NVIDIA control panel* and then if it's stretched, go to *Adjust Desktop Size and Position*, and from scaling options set *no scaling* and you might also want to tick the *Override the scaling mode set by games and programs*. Apply and it should work!









Color and luminance uniformity is great to my eyes. No yellow stuff or dark patches anywhere! Colors are great. 100hz felt a little bit washed out though? Anyone else experiencing that? Running at 60hz and everything works purrrrfectly.

Can't see any IPS glow from 1-1.5 meters where I sit or stand.

Now gotta go back to work, I'll try to post photos someday soon! I'm in love with this thing.

EDIT: Here's one quick


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rush747red*
> 
> Can you guys confirm this monitor has 10cm by 10cm vesa mounting? Ordered mine for my racing rig but just wanted to make sure.


Yes it does, there is a quick release button for the stand and the disc on the back where it attaches to the stand comes off and its back there.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> 2560x1440 works perfectly! Just set it from *NVIDIA control panel* and then if it's stretched, go to *Adjust Desktop Size and Position*, and from scaling options set *no scaling* and you might also want to tick the *Override the scaling mode set by games and programs*. Apply and it should work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color and luminance uniformity is great to my eyes. No yellow stuff or dark patches anywhere! Colors are great. 100hz felt a little bit washed out though? Anyone else experiencing that? Running at 60hz and everything works purrrrfectly.
> 
> Can't see any IPS glow from 1-1.5 meters where I sit or stand.
> 
> Now gotta go back to work, I'll try to post photos someday soon! I'm in love with this thing.


Let us know if you can overclock to 100hz at 2560x1440. Maybe your 970 won't artifact then, which will let you know for sure if it's your card.


----------



## Rush747red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> Yes it does, there is a quick release button for the stand and the disc on the back where it attaches to the stand comes off and its back there.


Awsomee, thank you


----------



## Metros

Can I get an update on who has scan lines, how visible they are and the manufacture date please


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Can I get an update on who has scan lines, how visible they are and the manufacture date please


seems other cables help with this as well. Might want to get a list of who tried using other DP cables also.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the first time I saw this trailer. I'd seen the others, but not this one. Can't wait for bluray...
> 
> Unfortunately I haven't found a way. I haven't tried it with android or the raspberry pi, but they said it works on android and i386 linux (might be possible to emulate on the pi dunno), so it might be possible to run the software on those and set it to go through colors! With Windows the only way I've found is using either AmbiBox or Prismatik and set the colors from their settings. There are also ways to use it with OpenELEC and XBMC.
> 
> It might also be possible to create a script that does just that, a static color, with the API: https://github.com/Atarity/Lightpack-docs/blob/master/EN/Prismatik_API.md
> I hope I'll have time to explore these this Summer. It'd be great to use this without having the power-hungry PC on all the time.. For example phone-controlled room lighting with a Raspberry Pi Zero, usb adapters and 2 wall plugs for Lightpack and the Pi.
> 
> But for now it'll sit behind the monitor, gotta finish the positioning up and then use some 2-sided tape and cable ties to make it tidy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about the other cable I tried.. it worked for a while, but then I got artefacts again so went back to 60hz. Scanlines were still much less visible but I guess my GTX 970 just can't push hard enough for 3440x1440 100 times a second. Waiting for Pascal... Their prices are crazy so idk if I'll just wait for Pascal 2 or the Ti version.
> 
> *Manufacturing date: February 2016*. Some little BLB on top left. Bottom left had some too but I put stuff between the panel and bottom bezel to tell the bleed to get out. Top is too tight I guess so there's some. I hope it goes away with time like it did with the PG279Qs.But it's not disturbing at all. No IPS glow from where I sit, about 1-1.5m from the monitor. Colors are great. No dead or stuck pixels, no dust, no fingerprints under the films like with Acer XB270HU, no issues except when overclocking. Works perfectly at 60hz. The curve adds the last bit to immersion and it's just incredible from about half an hour of testing games and video.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some nice wallpapers
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few wallpapers I downloaded from Unsplash.com
> 
> Preview:
> 
> Rocky coast
> 
> c1b3b9b0.jpg 2278k .jpg file
> 
> Beach
> 
> photo-1432691301971-c8b920198bd7.jpg 2039k .jpg file
> 
> Waves
> 
> photo-1443527216320-7e744084f5a7.jpg 2276k .jpg file
> 
> Leaf 1
> 
> photo-1448803101055-5fb6b34a9a40.jpg 1972k .jpg file
> 
> Leaf 2
> 
> photo-1449672821606-7517f0ac2c58.jpg 2937k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2560x1440 works perfectly! Just set it from *NVIDIA control panel* and then if it's stretched, go to *Adjust Desktop Size and Position*, and from scaling options set *no scaling* and you might also want to tick the *Override the scaling mode set by games and programs*. Apply and it should work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color and luminance uniformity is great to my eyes. No yellow stuff or dark patches anywhere! Colors are great. 100hz felt a little bit washed out though? Anyone else experiencing that? Running at 60hz and everything works purrrrfectly.
> 
> Can't see any IPS glow from 1-1.5 meters where I sit or stand.
> 
> Now gotta go back to work, I'll try to post photos someday soon! I'm in love with this thing.
> 
> EDIT: Here's one quick


OMG man, this looks gorgeous. Just when I've got pretty decent XB271HU! God damn it... Will send you a PM in a while...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> mmmh... what manufactured date have your pg348q?
> I'm sad about scanlines... I'm persecuted by them


What are these scan lines ? How does it look like ? Never heard of them. Thanks.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Manufacturing date: February 2016. Some little BLB on top left. Bottom left had some too but I put stuff between the panel and bottom bezel to tell the bleed to get out. Top is too tight I guess so there's some. I hope it goes away with time like it did with the PG279Qs.But it's not disturbing at all. No IPS glow from where I sit, about 1-1.5m from the monitor. Colors are great. No dead or stuck pixels, no dust, no fingerprints under the films like with Acer XB270HU, no issues except when overclocking. Works perfectly at 60hz. The curve adds the last bit to immersion and it's just incredible from about half an hour of testing games and video.


kantiii, you said no issues except overclocking... What issues are with overclocking ? I would like to run 100Hz all the time. And btw, it's 10bit panel so colors must be perfect


----------



## k1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Can I get an update on who has scan lines, how visible they are and the manufacture date please


Hi metros, I finish work late tonight but I'll check the manufacturing date and try another DP cable I have to see if the scanlines are better than with the stock cable. With stock cable, the scan lines are not visible at the distance I am sitting, wich is 70 to 80 cm away from the screen, At around 20cm from the screen, they are pretty visible and start fading the more I move back. Did not notice them in gaming ( still have more testing to do).


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> Hi metros, I finish work late tonight but I'll check the manufacturing date and try another DP cable I have to see if the scanlines are better than with the stock cable. With stock cable, the scan lines are not visible at the distance I am sitting, wich is 70 to 80 cm away from the screen, At around 20cm from the screen, they are pretty visible and start fading the more I move back. Did not notice them in gaming ( still have more testing to do).


Why you guys care about scanlines if you can see them only from 20cm ? Nobody sit that close to the screen...


----------



## k1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Why you guys care about scanlines if you can see them only from 20cm ? Nobody sit that close to the screen...


Some people notice them when playing games and find them bothersome.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> What are these scan lines ? How does it look like ? Never heard of them. Thanks.


there could be horrible lines that you see across all the screen, like a watermark.
It happens on several screens. Many people does even not notice. You see them on light backgrounds.
I see them in every game if i overclock the panel. I don't own the pg348q, but the acer x34.

to see less (or get rid of) scanlines, i have to put the OC of panel to 75hz and try to reach 75fps on games...


----------



## kanttii

Yeah. at 75-90hz the scanlines look horrible even from 1-1.5m away. It's like everything on the monitor was same as the Darth Sidious hologram in SW Episode I haha.. But honestly I'm more than happy with this at 60hz. G-Sync, faster response time, much less ghosting and other stuff really do make a huge difference. Of course 100hz would be the dream







but I don't have any energy left to go back to the lottery. One year of that is enough!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> Let us know if you can overclock to 100hz at 2560x1440. Maybe your 970 won't artifact then, which will let you know for sure if it's your card.


Wow, thanks! I now did that and I'll let it sit alone with desktop visible, do normal stuff in the morning and see if artifacts appear.


----------



## Killathas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> I don't own the pg348q, but the acer x34.


Found your issue


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> Some people notice them when playing games and find them bothersome.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> there could be horrible lines that you see across all the screen, like a watermark.
> It happens on several screens. Many people does even not notice. You see them on light backgrounds.
> I see them in every game if i overclock the panel. I don't own the pg348q, but the acer x34.
> 
> to see less (or get rid of) scanlines, i have to put the OC of panel to 75hz and try to reach 75fps on games...


Oh really, I've heard it was worse on Acer, is this Asus better ? Do you know what is the root cause of these ? Could it be that resolution is just to high for 100Hz ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Yeah. at 75-90hz the scanlines look horrible even from 1-1.5m away. It's like everything on the monitor was same as the Darth Sidious hologram in SW Episode I haha.. But honestly I'm more than happy with this at 60hz. G-Sync, faster response time, much less ghosting and other stuff really do make a huge difference. Of course 100hz would be the dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I don't have any energy left to go back to the lottery. One year of that is enough!
> Wow, thanks! I now did that and I'll let it sit alone with desktop visible, do normal stuff in the morning and see if artifacts appear.


Oh really this is bad, uff. I want this monitor because 100Hz and G-sync but now seems all my hopes are gone. Why should I buy this and run at 60Hz ? I don't need g-sync at all in this case. WHY??? So it's not possible to run more than 75Hz without this artifacting ? And what about coil whine ? Do you have any at 100Hz and white background ?

Hmm, my retailer has one returned piece on stock. I'm tempted just to grab it and see how it looks like and then return. I doubt I could keep it because this issues you guys mentioned... And I'm sure it was returned for a reason. What do you guys think ?


----------



## abean

I pre-ordered on Amazon on Feb 29th. The listing is gone, but my order is still valid. Really hope it holds. I'm seeing mixed reports about a March release or possibly a May. There's nothing official at this point is there?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abean*
> 
> I pre-ordered on Amazon on Feb 29th. The listing is gone, but my order is still valid. Really hope it holds. I'm seeing mixed reports about a March release or possibly a May. There's nothing official at this point is there?


No, nothing official. But if you ordered it then the order will be shipped as soon as they have stock. And you'll probably see the listing return shortly after they've fulfilled those pre-orders.


----------



## k1000

Hi Misiak, I understand your concern, but some of these problems are really minor or nonexistant depending on the screen you re going to get. It all depends on what degree of these problems you are able to live with.
If you absolutely want a perfect screen with no coil whine, no stutter at 100hz, no scan lines and no back light bleed, you have to be : a) very lucky or b) just skip this generation of ultrawides and wait next year for screens that support display port 1.3
If you do however want to try this generation of monitors, I've been luckier with the asus than the acer (and I think most people here are the same). Just be sure you buy it from a retailer that has a good return policy.


----------



## Triniboi82

Has anyone ordered from Velocity Micro? Never did business with them before, not sure if I should cancel my Amazon pre order.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> Hi Misiak, I understand your concern, but some of these problems are really minor or nonexistant depending on the screen you re going to get. It all depends on what degree of these problems you are able to live with.
> If you absolutely want a perfect screen with no coil whine, no stutter at 100hz, no scan lines and no back light bleed, you have to be : a) very lucky or b) just skip this generation of ultrawides and wait next year for screens that support display port 1.3
> If you do however want to try this generation of monitors, I've been luckier with the asus than the acer (and I think most people here are the same). Just be sure you buy it from a retailer that has a good return policy.


Thanks for input. Yeah, but kantiii scared me a bit. He told it's literally not possible to use more than 60Hz







So how is your experience. Especially with g-sync if framerate vary between 60 - 100 Hz ? I would want to run 100Hz all the time even in desktop, do you think there are any issues? Yes, my retailer is good. And that one on stock is a return so it shouldn't be a problem to return it second time. I just would like to see that feeling of curved 21:9. I would keep it only if there are no deal breakers for me. How is this coil whine alike ? I'm pretty sensitive to such high pitch sounds...


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Has anyone ordered from Velocity Micro? Never did business with them before, not sure if I should cancel my Amazon pre order.


1 or 2 people in this thread ordered from there. We'll have to wait and see how it goes. I'm always a little concerned when purchasing from small no name companies online.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Thanks for input. Yeah, but kantiii scared me a bit. He told it's literally not possible to use more than 60Hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how is your experience. Especially with g-sync if framerate vary between 60 - 100 Hz ? I would want to run 100Hz all the time even in desktop, do you think there are any issues? Yes, my retailer is good. And that one on stock is a return so it shouldn't be a problem to return it second time. I just would like to see that feeling of curved 21:9. I would keep it only if there are no deal breakers for me. How is this coil whine alike ? I'm pretty sensitive to such high pitch sounds...


He is also only using a GTX 970. Asus' website says to use a GTX 980Ti or higher. A lot of this could be from using a GPU that doesn't have nearly enough power. That's why I asked him to try setting his monitor to lower settings to give it a try.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> 1 or 2 people in this thread ordered from there. We'll have to wait and see how it goes. I'm always a little concerned when purchasing from small no name companies online.


I am as well, it's also a bit cheaper purchasing with them. Find it strange that this small company got stock bf Amazon/Newegg. Think I'll wait to see if those 1 or 2 guys got thru with their order ok bf I cancel. Also I see they have a 15% restocking fee which would be hard to swallow if I needed to return.


----------



## Metros

I highly doubt the cable will affect anything, can you try your old cable again









So do we all have scan lines here then (apart from a few)


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> He is also only using a GTX 970. Asus' website says to use a GTX 980Ti or higher. A lot of this could be from using a GPU that doesn't have nearly enough power. That's why I asked him to try setting his monitor to lower settings to give it a try.


Maybe it's worth a try. I guess 100FPS at 3440x1440 is just too much bitrate for DP1.2 specification. Kantiii, switch to HD or QHD and try how it works at 100Hz....

Is there anybody here with 980Ti who own this monitor? Can you tell us if you have artifacts at 100Hz ?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I highly doubt the cable will affect anything, can you try your old cable again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do we all have scan lines here then (apart from a few)


It could, it's insane bitrate


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Maybe it's worth a try. I guess 100FPS at 3440x1440 is just too much bitrate for DP1.2 specification. Kantiii, switch to HD or QHD and try how it works at 100Hz....
> 
> Is there anybody here with 980Ti who own this monitor? Can you tell us if you have artifacts at 100Hz ?


I have GTX 980ti SLI, no I do not have any issues with it


----------



## Radox-0

Had no issues with my panel (aside from the minor coil whine which I am thinking is not that rare) when trying it with my main rig with tri-Titan x, htpc with a nano, Brothers rig with with 2 x 980Tis or off his HD530 on his 6700k or the HD 4600 in my 4690k. (Obviously the Intel and nano did not have g-sync however).

Looks like few people did not luck out but lots of happy users out there so would not worry too much


----------



## k1000

Same here, 980ti in sli and no issues.


----------



## illidan2000

is there anyone with 980TI or TitanX that have issues with scanlines?

it could be true that only who has a 970 or 980 have issues?
(i'm still not believe in this, but I think it's worth to ask)


----------



## k1000

I thought we where talking about flickering at 100hz. I have no flickering but do have faint scanlines.


----------



## Radox-0

I don't think the scanlines is specific to a certain GPU. Seems most people have scanlines, some worse some better, maby down to the panel or user sensitivity or a bit of both and seemingly across a spectrum of gpus.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> Same here, 980ti in sli and no issues.


Then it could be really a GPU, or some bad luck. But this coil whine concerns me a bit. How strong it is ? It is hearable from normal sitting position ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> I thought we where talking about flickering at 100hz. I have no flickering but do have faint scanlines.


No we were talking about scan lines. What the heck is this flickering ?







Damn, this monitor cost 1300 euro IT SHOULD BE PERFECT! Omg, omg.... Why Koreans can make 1440p 100+Hz panel without this issues (LG) and this one has so many issues? Basically it is the same panel, only wider so what the heck ? The only think I can think of is that DP can't handle such high bitrate. I don't have any other explanation for this....


----------



## Kylis

Bleeding edge technology comes with its inherent quirks.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> is there anyone with 980TI or TitanX that have issues with scanlines?
> 
> it could be true that only who has a 970 or 980 have issues?
> (i'm still not believe in this, but I think it's worth to ask)


I have faint scan lines when I put my nose to the screen at 20-40 FPS, however I cannot notice when playing Witcher 3 at 30 FPS looking at the mountains with my nose to the screen


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I have faint scan lines when I put my nose to the screen at 20-40 FPS, however I cannot notice when playing Witcher 3 at 30 FPS looking at the mountains with my nose to the screen


How you guys can play at 30FPS ?







Insane, for me even 60FPS is not enough







I can feel that lag all the time









Btw, is there any problem with your monitor if switched to 100Hz ? Like some crazy artifacts or coil whine or scan lines from normal distance ?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> How you guys can play at 30FPS ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insane, for me even 60FPS is not enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can feel that lag all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, is there any problem with your monitor if switched to 100Hz ? Like some crazy artifacts or coil whine or scan lines from normal distance ?


I only set it to 30 FPS, if I put it to unlimited at Ultra, Hairworks and Hairworks 8xAA I get about 70 FPS

No, the only problem I have is faint scan lines


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I only set it to 30 FPS, if I put it to unlimited at Ultra, Hairworks and Hairworks 8xAA I get about 70 FPS
> 
> No, the only problem I have is faint scan lines


Ah, what GPU do you have ? SLI ? But you said it's visible only from very close distance right ? so from 60 - 70cm it should not be an issue or ?

Witcher 3 on 2560x1440 and GTX980Ti runs around 70 - 80FPS.


----------



## Metros

I cannot use my ASUS PG348Q at the moment, due to replace my GTX 980ti Lightning SLI with the Matrix SLI (due the Lightnings getting stuck at 100 percent fan speed) however here are some old images for the new visitors


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Ah, what GPU do you have ? SLI ? But you said it's visible only from very close distance right ? so from 60 - 70cm it should not be an issue or ?
> 
> Witcher 3 on 2560x1440 and GTX980Ti runs around 70 - 80FPS.


GTX 980ti Lightning SLI, changing to GTX 980ti Matrix SLI when I get them, it is only visable if I put my nose to the screen at 20-50 FPS with the G-Sync Pendulum demo, I cannot see it in games even at 30 FPS when I tested Witcher 3


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I cannot use my ASUS PG348Q at the moment, due to replace my GTX 980ti Lightning SLI with the Matrix SLI (due the Lightnings getting stuck at 100 percent fan speed) however here are some old images for the new visitors


It looks gorgeous. That stand looks pretty huge, could you please measure it ?

Also what is the white uniformity on your screen ? And is there any coil whine ?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It looks gorgeous. That stand looks pretty huge, could you please measure it ?
> 
> Also what is the white uniformity on your screen ? And is there any coil whine ?


What measurements do you want

I have no clue with the white uniformity, not got a Spyder to test it, no I have not noticed any coil whine at 100hz when playing games or on a white screen


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What measurements do you want
> 
> I have no clue with the white uniformity, not got a Spyder to test it, no I have not noticed any coil whine at 100hz when playing games or on a white screen


Thanks, that sound promising. Well you don't need to have a spider. Just look at the white page with some text and check if there aren't any dark or yellowish places, especially at top of the screen. 144Hz panels suffers badly from this.

For stand please measure the dimension between back leg and front leg. Also from back leg to the front of the panel. Thx.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Thanks, that sound promising. Well you don't need to have a spider. Just look at the white page with some text and check if there aren't any dark or yellowish places, especially at top of the screen. 144Hz panels suffers badly from this.
> 
> For stand please measure the dimension between back leg and front leg. Also from back leg to the front of the panel. Thx.


So many of the questions you're asking have been answered in previous posts. Have you tried using the search tab?


----------



## filipinoamigo

Hey guys, just going to leave these links here...

http://www.anandtech.com/show/10156/asus-starts-to-ship-its-first-curved-ultrawide-display-rog-swift-pg348q
http://techreport.com/news/29872/asus-releases-its-rog-swift-pg348q-in-north-america

http://www.asus.com/us/site/powered-by-asus/

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710532489736024068
To elaborate. Velocity Micro is a Powered by ASUS partner in North America.

ASUS North America mentions limited quantities on their Twitter post and online retail availability in May is mentioned by TechReport and Anandtech.
For those who ordered on Amazon, that was likely a mistake on Amazon's part so you likely won't be seeing the PG348Q until April/Mayish from the looks of things.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filipinoamigo*
> 
> Hey guys, just going to leave these links here...
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/10156/asus-starts-to-ship-its-first-curved-ultrawide-display-rog-swift-pg348q
> http://techreport.com/news/29872/asus-releases-its-rog-swift-pg348q-in-north-america
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/site/powered-by-asus/
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710532489736024068
> To elaborate. Velocity Micro is a Powered by ASUS partner in North America.
> 
> ASUS North America mentions limited quantities on their Twitter post and online retail availability in May is mentioned by TechReport and Anandtech.
> For those who ordered on Amazon, that was likely a mistake on Amazon's part so you likely won't be seeing the PG348Q until April/Mayish from the looks of things.


Funny considering their press release said feb worldwide. Though a rep did say system builders would get them first. I did not expect that system builders would have a 3 month exclusivity contract, which frankly i find to be complete hogwash.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> He is also only using a GTX 970. Asus' website says to use a GTX 980Ti or higher. A lot of this could be from using a GPU that doesn't have nearly enough power. That's why I asked him to try setting his monitor to lower settings to give it a try.


Yeah exactly! This card had problems running games at 2560*1440 at any playable framerates and I'm pretty sure the artifacts come from that. I set this PG348Q to that res and haven't gotten artifacts yet. I'll keep it for a while longer while working to confirm. Waiting for Pascal!
Edit: Yeah I get the artifacts/flickering pixels at 2560x1440 100hz. Now testing 3440x1440 95hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Maybe it's worth a try. I guess 100FPS at 3440x1440 is just too much bitrate for DP1.2 specification. Kantiii, switch to HD or QHD and try how it works at 100Hz....
> 
> Is there anybody here with 980Ti who own this monitor? Can you tell us if you have artifacts at 100Hz ?


Might even be the memory bandwidth.. Overclocked to max stable it's just 250GBPS compared to like 400 of 980 Ti and much higher of Pascal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Then it could be really a GPU, or some bad luck. But this coil whine concerns me a bit. How strong it is ? It is hearable from normal sitting position ?
> No we were talking about scan lines. What the heck is this flickering ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, this monitor cost 1300 euro IT SHOULD BE PERFECT! Omg, omg.... Why Koreans can make 1440p 100+Hz panel without this issues (LG) and this one has so many issues? Basically it is the same panel, only wider so what the heck ? The only think I can think of is that DP can't handle such high bitrate. I don't have any other explanation for this....


Edit2: It's not the same panel even remotely, much different in so many ways, bleeding edge tech as they said earlier








Coil whine to me is pretty much nonexistent. I can hear a very very small sound if I put my ear 1cm from the monitor center at 100hz. Otherwise none. I haven't owned a monitor that doesn't make sound. Edit: No flickering (light) here!

The scanlines might just be displayport 1.2 struggling with this much pixels 100 times a second right? I get then ONLY when overclocking the monitor. And even then they're so faint I can only see then from about 20cm and then only on specific kind of static images when I really concentrate. Edit: There are scanlines only on the left half or 40% of the panel, right side none, and those on the left are faint, same as @PeeteTheSwede has.

And about that 60hz, if I have problems overclocking it doesn't mean you will have







read through the thread and check how many extremely happy owners there are! I'm extremely happy too and seriously it is not a problem to me. I bet it'll be better with a new GPU







I've seen people report artifacts only when they don't have 980 Ti or Titan X.

@misiakI'll reply to PM today and post pics here, finally some free time tonight!

This is an amazingly beautiful monitor, it's a beast and using it feels incredible. Colors are perfect. Color and luminance uniformity is excellent; they look the same everywhere. This FRC-enabled 10-bit beats 8-bit hands down. It's fast and at 100hz even faster. For me it's the perfect monitor for work, games, movies and everything. I wholeheartedly recommend the PG348Q.


----------



## PeeteTheSwede

Just a heads up on the Scanlines.

Tested a bit more.
Just as X34 owners have discovered, it seems the scanlines are related to the overclocking of the panel.

If I disable overclock then I get no scanlines even with G-Sync on and FPS around 30-40.

With Overclocking on I can, if I look really closely, even see some very very small amount on the desktop. With no overclocking these are gone.

I can also add the the right part of the screen has no scanlines, just as X34 owners...Its only the left part, or something like 60/40.

Note that I can even see very faint scanlines if my FPS is at 70+, even at stable 100 fps I can see a difference from left to right part of screen.
This is when looking closely. Nothing I see when gaming normally.

I will see if this gets worse and probably ask for a replacement in a month or 2 when I know there are new screens available.

Just to try I have ordered a high quality DP cable to see if there will be any difference.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Yeah exactly! This card had problems running games at 2560*1440 at any playable framerates and I'm pretty sure the artifacts come from that. I set this PG348Q to that res and haven't gotten artifacts yet. I'll keep it for a while longer while working to confirm. Waiting for Pascal!
> Edit: Yeah I get the artifacts/flickering pixels at 2560x1440 100hz. Now testing 3440x1440 95hz.
> Might even be the memory bandwidth.. Overclocked to max stable it's just 250GBPS compared to like 400 of 980 Ti and much higher of Pascal.
> Edit2: It's not the same panel even remotely, much different in so many ways, bleeding edge tech as they said earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coil whine to me is pretty much nonexistent. I can hear a very very small sound if I put my ear 1cm from the monitor center at 100hz. Otherwise none. I haven't owned a monitor that doesn't make sound. Edit: No flickering (light) here!
> 
> The scanlines might just be displayport 1.2 struggling with this much pixels 100 times a second right? I get then ONLY when overclocking the monitor. And even then they're so faint I can only see then from about 20cm and then only on specific kind of static images when I really concentrate. Edit: There are scanlines only on the left half or 40% of the panel, right side none, and those on the left are faint, same as @PeeteTheSwede has.
> 
> And about that 60hz, if I have problems overclocking it doesn't mean you will have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read through the thread and check how many extremely happy owners there are! I'm extremely happy too and seriously it is not a problem to me. I bet it'll be better with a new GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen people report artifacts only when they don't have 980 Ti or Titan X.
> 
> @misiakI'll reply to PM today and post pics here, finally some free time tonight!
> 
> This is an amazingly beautiful monitor, it's a beast and using it feels incredible. Colors are perfect. Color and luminance uniformity is excellent; they look the same everywhere. This FRC-enabled 10-bit beats 8-bit hands down. It's fast and at 100hz even faster. For me it's the perfect monitor for work, games, movies and everything. I wholeheartedly recommend the PG348Q.


Thx for reply. That sounds promising. I really don't care if there are noises which can be heard from 1cm or scan lines visible only from 20cm. I would like to try it but my retailer have no new on stock and only one return so I can only guess what was the reason for return. Also another problem is that I have my GTX980Ti in service so now I have only GTX960 which is of course not usable with this monitor. But I can imagine to play at 2560x1440p so far







But I can't test this issues so if there is a problem I will not know if it's 960 or not









Yes, 8bit + FRC is really nice, especially on gradients. I would like to finally get a monitor which can hold until great OLEDs are available.


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeeteTheSwede*
> 
> I will see if this gets worse and probably ask for a replacement in a month or 2 when I know there are new screens available.
> 
> Just to try I have ordered a high quality DP cable to see if there will be any difference.


Cable won't help.

More disappointment:

Try plaing 60fps capped games at 100hz, if your eyes are still good, you'll see scanlines even from 50cm









I think Nvidia is responsible too, for how the contol board works, just like with reference video cards


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeeteTheSwede*
> 
> Just a heads up on the Scanlines.
> 
> Tested a bit more.
> Just as X34 owners have discovered, it seems the scanlines are related to the overclocking of the panel.
> 
> If I disable overclock then I get no scanlines even with G-Sync on and FPS around 30-40.
> 
> With Overclocking on I can, if I look really closely, even see some very very small amount on the desktop. With no overclocking these are gone.
> 
> I can also add the the right part of the screen has no scanlines, just as X34 owners...Its only the left part, or something like 60/40.
> 
> Note that I can even see very faint scanlines if my FPS is at 70+, even at stable 100 fps I can see a difference from left to right part of screen.
> This is when looking closely. Nothing I see when gaming normally.
> 
> I will see if this gets worse and probably ask for a replacement in a month or 2 when I know there are new screens available.
> 
> Just to try I have ordered a high quality DP cable to see if there will be any difference.


That's really weird. What GPU do you have ? Could it be that really these scan lines are visible if you don't own 980Ti or higher ?

But at the end - it's really such a problem if you can't see them from normal sitting position ? I mean no one look at screen from 20cm


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> Cable won't help.
> 
> More disappointment:
> 
> Try plaing 60fps capped games at 100hz, if your eyes are still good, you'll see scanlines even from 50cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Nvidia is responsible too, for how the contol board works, just like with reference video cards


What GPU do you have. I think few owners on GTX980Ti confirmed they have no scan lines so I wonder if this is true or not.


----------



## PeeteTheSwede

I run 980 Ti in SLI. So my fps is mostly so high I dont see scanlines.

Will wait and see if this bothers me enough.

If I have 100hz overclock and G-Sync on and then force SSAA in Rise of the Tomb raider so it hits 30-35 fps, then the scanlines are terrible and clearly visible even from 50 cm.
Same settings with G-Sync off and no visible scanlines.
Same settings and no overclock and G-Sync on, no scanlines.


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> What GPU do you have. I think few owners on GTX980Ti confirmed they have no scan lines so I wonder if this is true or not.


it's not GPU

i've had 6! X34's + 980ti = scanlines


----------



## x3sphere

I'm convinced that all units have scanlines, not everyone will notice them though. They do seem to vary in severity but your eyesight and distance to the monitor are probably the biggest factors in seeing them.

I can see the scanlines clearly when looking at less than 1ft on my X34. At my normal viewing distance of 2ft, I can't see them.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeeteTheSwede*
> 
> I run 980 Ti in SLI. So my fps is mostly so high I dont see scanlines.
> 
> Will wait and see if this bothers me enough.
> 
> If I have 100hz overclock and G-Sync on and then force SSAA in Rise of the Tomb raider so it hits 30-35 fps, then the scanlines are terrible and clearly visible even from 50 cm.
> Same settings with G-Sync off and no visible scanlines.
> Same settings and no overclock and G-Sync on, no scanlines.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> it's not GPU
> 
> i've had 6! X34's + 980ti = scanlines


Thanks for input guys, this is not very encouraging. Seems they are present only at specific refresh rates therefore with g-sync on it can be visible form time to time when framerates (refresh rate) vary.

The way I would want to use this monitor is to have it in desktop at 100Hz and native resolution and play games at 2560x1440p without scaling so I could have relatively high refresh rates with single 980Ti. So I should not go bellow 60FPS. But from I've read here these scan lines are visible even at 75+ Hz right ? Not only at bottom limits like 30 - 40FPS ? It's strange then and it shouldn't be DP, because at 40Hz the bitrate is not so high and it makes no sense to me why on some frequencies it works just fine and on other it doesn't.

But I think kantiii has tried to switch to 2560x1440 and I think he said there were not scan lines. But yet to be confirmed from him.


----------



## misiak

Can you guys also check one thing for me ? In racing mode, is saturation control still locked as on PG279Q ? On this monitor Racing mode is only usable mode because all others have gama way off. And I would like to saturate the screen a bit.


----------



## egraphixstudios

Got mine delivered this morning even though it was supposed to come on the 28th March . Gonna setup on the weekend.

I may have to upgrade my current GTX970 to a 980ti. Lets see how it goes!


----------



## kanttii

I have scanlines no matter the resolution, what I meant is that at lower refresh rates I haven't yet seen artifacts (flickering pixels). Hard to take a photo of that. Now at 95hz 3440x1440 it seems to be all good! Previous few posts have info on scanlines etc.

See how very faint they are? Really hard to notice. This is the only pic that shows them even a little bit..! You gotta look for horizontal lines that are a bit different than the other pixels...dunno if you can even see them, really. Awesome monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Can you guys also check one thing for me ? In racing mode, is saturation control still locked as on PG279Q ? On this monitor Racing mode is only usable mode because all others have gama way off. And I would like to saturate the screen a bit.


Yes it is. It can easily be changed from NVIDIA control panel though, without any noticeable loss in image quality compared to monitor saturation control.
Desktop color settings -> select monitor -> use nvidia settings -> change them to your taste
These might not apply to full screen games though, if they manage colors themselves.

I got the ICC profile some very nice person posted here earlier, racing mode, 95hz, R100 G100 B100m brightness 56, contrast 50. Looks natural enough, dunno if I even need to bother with calibration myself









So this seems to work with no problems at 95hz! YESSS!


----------



## egraphixstudios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> I have scanlines no matter the resolution, what I meant is that at lower refresh rates I haven't yet seen artifacts (flickering pixels). Hard to take a photo of that. Now at 95hz 3440x1440 it seems to be all good! Previous few posts have info on scanlines etc.
> 
> See how very faint they are? Really hard to notice. This is the only pic that shows them even a little bit..! You gotta look for horizontal lines that are a bit different than the other pixels...dunno if you can even see them, really. Awesome monitor.
> Yes it is. It can easily be changed from NVIDIA control panel though, without any noticeable loss in image quality compared to monitor saturation control.
> Desktop color settings -> select monitor -> use nvidia settings -> change them to your taste
> These might not apply to full screen games though, if they manage colors themselves.
> 
> I got the ICC profile some very nice person posted here earlier, racing mode, 95hz, R100 G100 B100m brightness 56, contrast 50. Looks natural enough, dunno if I even need to bother with calibration myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this seems to work with no problems at 95hz! YESSS!


How does your GTX 970 cope with the 3440 res in gaming?


----------



## PeeteTheSwede

Interesting, will try 95 hz tonight.

Anyone else tried?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> I have scanlines no matter the resolution, what I meant is that at lower refresh rates I haven't yet seen artifacts (flickering pixels). Hard to take a photo of that. Now at 95hz 3440x1440 it seems to be all good! Previous few posts have info on scanlines etc.
> 
> See how very faint they are? Really hard to notice. This is the only pic that shows them even a little bit..! You gotta look for horizontal lines that are a bit different than the other pixels...dunno if you can even see them, really. Awesome monitor.
> Yes it is. It can easily be changed from NVIDIA control panel though, without any noticeable loss in image quality compared to monitor saturation control.
> Desktop color settings -> select monitor -> use nvidia settings -> change them to your taste
> These might not apply to full screen games though, if they manage colors themselves.
> 
> I got the ICC profile some very nice person posted here earlier, racing mode, 95hz, R100 G100 B100m brightness 56, contrast 50. Looks natural enough, dunno if I even need to bother with calibration myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this seems to work with no problems at 95hz! YESSS!


Thx, it's hardly noticeable but seems your camera screwed that image pretty much as the left side looks strange... So when scale line appear? Only above 95+ Hz or also bellow ? With g-sync there could be issues as framerate vary...

Thanks about the tip, I know it's possible to set saturation in nvcp but this is often ignored in games, therefore are opted for HW saturation. So it's locked in racing mode? In other modes it's unlocked but those modes are useless. Can you check scenery mode for gama curve in lagom test ? On PG279Q is way off.

Guys, what do you think - which one I better I mean image quality wise X34 or this guy ? Especially IPS glow in corners and BLB. I suppose it's the same panel including BL mounting so these two should perform the same, is that right ? How is IPS glow in dark from appx. 70cm ? My retailer has 3 on stock so I wonder if is it worth to wait for Asus. I like the design of Asus much more....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> How does your GTX 970 cope with the 3440 res in gaming?


I'm sure it suffers badly. Even single GTX980Ti is not enough for this beast







But you can always switch to 2560x1440p and use this as regular 16:9 1440p monitor.....


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filipinoamigo*
> 
> Hey guys, just going to leave these links here...
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/10156/asus-starts-to-ship-its-first-curved-ultrawide-display-rog-swift-pg348q
> http://techreport.com/news/29872/asus-releases-its-rog-swift-pg348q-in-north-america
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/site/powered-by-asus/
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710532489736024068
> To elaborate. Velocity Micro is a Powered by ASUS partner in North America.
> 
> ASUS North America mentions limited quantities on their Twitter post and online retail availability in May is mentioned by TechReport and Anandtech.
> For those who ordered on Amazon, that was likely a mistake on Amazon's part so you likely won't be seeing the PG348Q until April/Mayish from the looks of things.


They say "ASUS this week began to ship its first gaming curved ultra-wide display" yet I got it on the 10th of February (then Scan tested it)


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> They say "ASUS this week began to ship its first gaming curved ultra-wide display" yet I got it on the 10th of February (then Scan tested it)


Is anandtech a US site? If so they are probably forgetting the rest of the word exists. Also their reporting on price point is odd. $900 - $1200 when we've had two places, Amazon and Velocity, report $1299.99.


----------



## Triniboi82

Price is pretty much jacked up now, $1500us most places i checked . Not worth it imo, I'd rather wait or get the acer.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## k1000

Just an update, I tried another DP cable and it did not change a thing for the scan lines. I still haven't seen a situation where these scan lines are a problem in gaming or normal use. I don't notice them from my sitting position, and if I didn't read about them on the different forums, would probably never have noticed them on my own, since I never put my head that close to the screen.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Price is pretty much jacked up now, $1500us most places i checked . Not worth it imo, I'd rather wait or get the acer.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I decided to keep my Amazon Order even while on vacation. I don't have faith it will ship while I'm gone anyways. Especially now that places have it at $1500. I'll keep my $1,290 shipped.


----------



## k1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Price is pretty much jacked up now, $1500us most places i checked . Not worth it imo, I'd rather wait or get the acer.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I'd say wait till it becomes more available. If you want a monitor before that, try the x34 but be sure to buy it from a retailer with a good return policy. I had 5 x34's that I returned. The quality control is not there for acer with this monitor. I got a good asus monitor on the 1st try, a lot better than the other 5 acers.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> Just an update, I tried another DP cable and it did not change a thing for the scan lines. I still haven't seen a situation where these scan lines are a problem in gaming or normal use. I don't notice them from my sitting position, and if I didn't read about them on the different forums, would probably never have noticed them on my own, since I never put my head that close to the screen.


what games are you playing on?
I see them in every game, if I have too difference between refresh and fps.

On my 2 Acer:
It's very disturbing on Rise of Tomb Raider, in snow levels, for example.
In Assassin's Creed Syndicate, just look the sky, and here you are


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Price is pretty much jacked up now, $1500us most places i checked . Not worth it imo, I'd rather wait or get the acer.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to keep my Amazon Order even while on vacation. I don't have faith it will ship while I'm gone anyways. Especially now that places have it at $1500. I'll keep my $1,290 shipped.
Click to expand...

Yea I've kept mine also, they gave me a eta awhile back 30th Mar - 13th Apr. Not sure how credible that info is tho. That's a good price, mines is $1390 cause of tax to ship to Miami. Did you get a discount or something? Tried getting one but most i got was a 1 month extension on my prime membership.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Price is pretty much jacked up now, $1500us most places i checked . Not worth it imo, I'd rather wait or get the acer.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say wait till it becomes more available. If you want a monitor before that, try the x34 but be sure to buy it from a retailer with a good return policy. I had 5 x34's that I returned. The quality control is not there for acer with this monitor. I got a good asus monitor on the 1st try, a lot better than the other 5 acers.
Click to expand...

Yea I saw ur post concerning the 5 returns, which is pretty disconcerting. I've been following the recent newegg reviews however & ppl seem to be getting good samples. But in reality I really want the Asus as opposed to just settling for the Acer cause it's available. I do have a decent monitor so guess I will try my best to wait it out.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## k1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> what games are you playing on?
> I see them in every game, if I have too difference between refresh and fps.
> 
> On my 2 Acer:
> It's very disturbing on Rise of Tomb Raider, in snow levels, for example.
> In Assassin's Creed Syndicate, just look the sky, and here you are


Hi, don't have those 2 games. Mostly tried with witcher 3 , Shadows of Mordor, Far Cry 4 and Heroes of the storm. Only have the monitor since Tuesday. In those 2 games you mentioned, do you notice the scan lines at a normal distance during gameplay? What is the effect like? Thanks.


----------



## k1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Yea I've kept mine also, they gave me a eta awhile back 30th Mar - 13th Apr. Not sure how credible that info is tho. That's a good price, mines is $1390 cause of tax to ship to Miami. Did you get a discount or something? Tried getting one but most i got was a 1 month extension on my prime membership.
> 
> Yea I saw ur post concerning the 5 returns, which is pretty disconcerting. I've been following the recent newegg reviews however & ppl seem to be getting good samples. But in reality I really want the Asus as opposed to just settling for the Acer cause it's available. I do have a decent monitor so guess I will try my best to wait it out.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Maybe the new acer builds are better. I got unlucky with the samples I got, 3 september builds and 2 where december. Maybe the January and february builds are better, I don't know, I was just tired of having to return the monitors so I just abandoned with the acers, and don't regret it.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Yea I've kept mine also, they gave me a eta awhile back 30th Mar - 13th Apr. Not sure how credible that info is tho. That's a good price, mines is $1390 cause of tax to ship to Miami. Did you get a discount or something? Tried getting one but most i got was a 1 month extension on my prime membership.


I applied for one of the Amazon credit cards. Came with a $80 credit. Figured it was worth it. Get 3% cash back on items purchased through Amazon and no yearly fee.


----------



## abean

Anyone running a 980TI, not in SLI? I am running a single card and curious If I'll be ok ...

Thanks


----------



## Metros

It will be interesting if DP 1.3 will sort out the problem (I know the IO connectors are still DP 1.2) anywhere you can get the cable


----------



## kanttii

Well here it costs 1699 USD so that 1290 is a GREAT price







gotta love these taxes


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abean*
> 
> Anyone running a 980TI, not in SLI? I am running a single card and curious If I'll be ok ...
> 
> Thanks


Single 980Ti will run the panel fine. Obviously in demanding titles some of the hard hitting settings will need to be turned off but on the whole will be a nice match.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> Hi, don't have those 2 games. Mostly tried with witcher 3 , Shadows of Mordor, Far Cry 4 and Heroes of the storm. Only have the monitor since Tuesday. In those 2 games you mentioned, do you notice the scan lines at a normal distance during gameplay? What is the effect like? Thanks.


yep, it's very disturbing. It seems that the game it's painted on a silk layer...
All games that you have, are darker, but if you see on the sky, I think you will see them clearly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> Maybe the new acer builds are better. I got unlucky with the samples I got, 3 september builds and 2 where december. Maybe the January and february builds are better, I don't know, I was just tired of having to return the monitors so I just abandoned with the acers, and don't regret it.


It's arrived the third Acer from amazon. All 3 were from october 2015. I think Amazon (italian) has only this for now.
I have scanlines as the other 2, of course


----------



## x3sphere

How close do you sit to the screen? I played through Rise of Tomb Raider on my X34 and didn't see any scanlines. They are probably there, just like in the Pendulum demo, however in normal usage I don't see them.


----------



## seross69

never seen such







over something that matters so little. I just dont see it or understand!!


----------



## vroom34

I ended up pulling the trigger on one of these despite my initial hesitation.

Needless to say this will be going right back to BB. Welcome to the lottery. It's a shame as it calibrated beautifully with Calman RGB.

I'll be going back to my Shimian and staying away from shoddy Asus quality control. For 2K taxes in I expect much better than this garbage.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom34*
> 
> I ended up pulling the trigger on one of these despite my initial hesitation.
> 
> Needless to say this will be going right back to BB. Welcome to the lottery. It's a shame as it calibrated beautifully with Calman RGB.
> 
> I'll be going back to my Shimian and staying away from shoddy Asus quality control. For 2K taxes in I expect much better than this garbage.


What happened to it


----------



## vroom34

Backlight bleed. All the orange yellow at the corners/edges. That is not IPS glow.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom34*
> 
> Backlight bleed. All the orange yellow at the corners/edges. That is not IPS glow.


I have seen much worse, that does look like IPS glow. However if you are not happy with it, that is your choice to send it back


----------



## vroom34

There is IPS glow yes, but also pretty bad backlight bleed. It is worse in person. Unfortunately these panels are known for this (see X34).


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom34*
> 
> Backlight bleed. All the orange yellow at the corners/edges. That is not IPS glow.


Yeah, this is what I worry about. For such price tag displays like this should not leave the factory! This orange glow is the worst thing and it's some combination of blb and IPS glow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I have seen much worse, that does look like IPS glow. However if you are not happy with it, that is your choice to send it back


Metros, IPS glow does not look like this. IPS glow is always silver. And it doesn't matter much if there are worse but if you buy a car and they give it to you with scratches at doors would you buy it ? Well it's not completely smashed only some scratches at doors. I'm sure you wouldn't keep it. Especially if it's Ferrari


----------



## x3sphere

I have not seen a single LG ultrawide with no BLB. Best to avoid this monitor or any ultrawide based on the LG panel if you expect no BLB at all, from your pic it's very minimal.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yeah, this is what I worry about. For such price tag displays like this should not leave the factory! This orange glow is the worst thing and it's some combination of blb and IPS glow.
> Metros, IPS glow does not look like this. IPS glow is always silver. And it doesn't matter much if there are worse but if you buy a car and they give it to you with scratches at doors would you buy it ? Well it's not completely smashed only some scratches at doors. I'm sure you wouldn't keep it. Especially if it's Ferrari


IPS glow is normally yellow and backlight bleed is silver


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> IPS glow is normally yellow and backlight bleed is silver


No, it's oposite ;-)


----------



## muSPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom34*
> 
> I ended up pulling the trigger on one of these despite my initial hesitation.
> 
> Needless to say this will be going right back to BB. Welcome to the lottery. It's a shame as it calibrated beautifully with Calman RGB.
> 
> I'll be going back to my Shimian and staying away from shoddy Asus quality control. For 2K taxes in I expect much better than this garbage.


That looks just like my monitor, doesnt look bad at all, and I am sure it looks much better irl than with the camera. Does it have any coilwhine?


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> No, it's oposite ;-)


BLB is whatever color they are using to light the display, which is typically a white color. My current BenQ has minor BLB which is almost pure white.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom34*
> 
> There is IPS glow yes, but also pretty bad backlight bleed. It is worse in person. Unfortunately these panels are known for this (see X34).


Might want to hold onto it for a week or two (just not past the return window) as I have heard of at least the PG279Q getting better with the BLB after a week or two. Worth a shot since if it doesn't settle down you can still return it.


----------



## ozzy1925

Amazon us told me that the monitor will be in stock on the 18th of april.


----------



## egraphixstudios

All setup using a Ergotron MX arm.

Mine is:

February 2016 build date
100Hz straight away- not a single problem
no coil whine so far - will do more testing this weekend
no dead pixels
minimal blacklight bleed- mostly about 2cm in the corners (i dont think you can get better than that)
no scanlines - need to do the pendulum test.

using a brand new £23 DP cable form Lindy- very high quality 2meter cable

Some pics for you to enjoy:


----------



## atomicus

Nice. Where's that second to last wallpaper from?


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> Maybe the new acer builds are better. I got unlucky with the samples I got, 3 september builds and 2 where december. Maybe the January and february builds are better, I don't know, I was just tired of having to return the monitors so I just abandoned with the acers, and don't regret it.


this is a post of an italian guy that owns ROG, with no scanlines:
http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showpost.php?p=43489817&postcount=844


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> this is a post of an italian guy that owns ROG, with no scanlines:
> http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showpost.php?p=43489817&postcount=844


it does have scanlines, just really faint - only a single row of brighter pixels on dark part of the image









unlike here - two rows of brighter pixels followed by two rows of normal color.

and opposite on bright part of the picture

but i agree, this is better than what x34 has.


----------



## vroom34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muSPK*
> 
> That looks just like my monitor, doesnt look bad at all, and I am sure it looks much better irl than with the camera. Does it have any coilwhine?


No coil whine coming from my screen. Just the 980ti lol.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> it does have scanlines, just really faint - only a single row of brighter pixels on dark part of the image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unlike here - two rows of brighter pixels followed by two rows of normal color.
> 
> and opposite on bright part of the picture
> 
> but i agree, this is better than what x34 has.


i really don't see them in his images. Maybe in the last image, on lighter (column) part ?
in your of course


----------



## vroom34

Here's my ICC profile for anyone interested. Created with Calman RGB and X-Rite i1. You mayor may not need a third party profile loader. I use Calman Client 3.

Other settings are:

Brightness 27
Contrast 50
Saturation 50
Color Temp: User Mode, Red 94, Green 97, Blue 100

ROGPG348Q_13_Standard.zip 6k .zip file


----------



## Merranza

To all my fellow canadian overclockers









Canada computers seem to have 1 unit in their online stock and 3 in Ontario stores. I was really tempted to try to grab the online stock one but I've had bad experience with their return/exchange policy (had to ask for a manager in store to get a malfunctioning keyboard exchanged as they wanted to charge restocking fees) so I'll skip on this one. I am waiting on Bestbuy to have them in stock. Their return/exchange policy is way easier and let's be honest, with all those issues reported, I want to be able to exchange my monitor easily









If you feel like it though, give it a try at CC.


----------



## vroom34

If I didn't get mine from BB, I would have paid for the pixel perfect plan or whatever it is called from NCIX.

Free return shipping for a few tries if need be, then they just refund you if you return too many.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom34*
> 
> If I didn't get mine from BB, I would have paid for the pixel perfect plan or whatever it is called from NCIX.
> 
> Free return shipping for a few tries if need be, then they just refund you if you return too many.


I have purchased many items with NCIX.

Aren't you responsible for the shipping fees if you return the item though?

edit:

You need to be VIP with NCIX if not you pay the fees:

"To return a product you will require an RMA (Return Merchandise Authorization) from us, and unless you are a VIP or Premium Partner member, you will have to pay for shipping charges in returning the product to us. Repaired RMA items will be shipped back to you free."


----------



## vroom34

NCIX has express coverage with zero dead pixel guarantee that you can pay extra for and don't need to be a VIP.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom34*
> 
> NCIX has express coverage with zero dead pixel guarantee that you can pay extra for and don't need to be a VIP.


Thank you, I'll check into it.

I wonder when BB will receive more monitors though. It would be way easier to deal directly with them.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom34*
> 
> NCIX has express coverage with zero dead pixel guarantee that you can pay extra for and don't need to be a VIP.


I would imagine (hope) that this monitor, given the price, is covered by ASUS' own ZBD warranty policy. Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## seross69

Asus warranty?? don't think these should be used in the same sentence. I have never had anything but problems from Asus support.. I build a lot of PC's and keep using the boards but if there is a problem with the boards then good luck with warranty!!


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Asus warranty?? don't think these should be used in the same sentence. I have never had anything but problems from Asus support.. I build a lot of PC's and keep using the boards but if there is a problem with the boards then good luck with warranty!!


Agreed, another reason I picked up a refurb X34, I figure paying almost half the price ($729 USD) for almost the same monitor minus the warranty is better than double with a fake warranty. Check out the HardOCP forums if you folks have some time. They even have an ASUS rep in there, hes useless and there are plenty of horror stories right in front of your eyes.

Don't get me wrong, ASUS makes great products, but their warranty is a lie or at best a massive hassle. If they fixed this I would buy them all day.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> Agreed, another reason I picked up a refurb X34, I figure paying almost half the price ($729 USD) for almost the same monitor minus the warranty is better than double with a fake warranty. Check out the HardOCP forums if you folks have some time. They even have an ASUS rep in there, hes useless and there are plenty of horror stories right in front of your eyes.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, ASUS makes great products, but their warranty is a lie or at best a massive hassle. If they fixed this I would buy them all day.


we have a Asus rep here and again useless!!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> we have a Asus rep here and again useless!!


If that is what you think of ASUS customer service, however many other companies like "Ac" have worse customer service, this is just your opinion though


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> If that is what you think of ASUS customer service, however many other companies like "Ac" have worse customer service, this is just your opinion though


Actually I have gotten great service from the below compainies

Gskill
asrock
dell
gigabyte
Evga
Nvidia


----------



## egraphixstudios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Nice. Where's that second to last wallpaper from?


here you go:

http://wallpapershome.com/download-wallpapers/android/polygon-orange-red-blue-background-248.html


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Actually I have gotten great service from the below compainies
> 
> Gskill
> asrock
> dell
> gigabyte
> Evga
> Nvidia


Sure, more of your opinion


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> here you go:
> 
> http://wallpapershome.com/download-wallpapers/android/polygon-orange-red-blue-background-248.html


Did you test Pendulum Demo and then the new cable


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Actually I have gotten great service from the below compainies
> 
> Gskill
> asrock
> dell
> gigabyte
> Evga
> Nvidia


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Sure, more of your opinion


No where I got great service and bad service is not a opinion. This is fact... when a company replaces products with no questions asked then I consider this great service. Now my opinion on Asus, Corsair and some others is a opinion based on my treatment. I will continue to use asus products because they do make a quality M/B and video card, it is real hard to beat their quality and options. but with monitors all the panels are made by the same company so service is what sets them apart. that and the KVM feature is why I am getting 3 of the dell 34" monitors!!


----------



## egraphixstudios

My pendulum demo results with Lindy DP cable:







This is the cable i'm using:

http://www.lindy.co.uk/cables-adapters-c1/audio-video-c107/2m-cromo-displayport-cable-p6847


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No where I got great service and bad service is not a opinion. This is fact... when a company replaces products with no questions asked then I consider this great service. Now my opinion on Asus, Corsair and some others is a opinion based on my treatment. I will continue to use asus products because they do make a quality M/B and video card, it is real hard to beat their quality and options. but with monitors all the panels are made by the same company so service is what sets them apart. that and the KVM feature is why I am getting 3 of the dell 34" monitors!!


It is opinion as different people can get a different experience with the company


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> My pendulum demo results with Lindy DP cable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the cable i'm using:
> 
> http://www.lindy.co.uk/cables-adapters-c1/audio-video-c107/2m-cromo-displayport-cable-p6847


You need to set it to 20 FPS, makes scan lines more visible


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You need to set it to 20 FPS, makes scan lines more visible


who ever has a monitor at 20 FPS on purpose??


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> who ever has a monitor at 20 FPSm on purpose??


Yeah I seriously could care less about this scanlines issue... Open this specific program and set these wildly un-real world scenarios on your 100Hz monitor down to 20Hz and you can look real close and see them. Seriously?


----------



## egraphixstudios

20fps on pendulum demo:


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> Yeah I seriously could care less about this scanlines issue... Open this specific program and set these wildly un-real world scenarios on your 100Hz monitor down to 20Hz and you can look real close and see them. Seriously?


If you say you "could care less" that means you care at least a little bit?









If it happens during this specific scenarios it probably happens on other scenarios aswell... People use this method to test it because it's the easiest to reproduce.

That said I don't think it matters unless they are visible during normal use.


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It is opinion as different people can get a different experience with the company


It appears you don't understand the difference between opinion and anecdotal evidence.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Asus warranty?? don't think these should be used in the same sentence. I have never had anything but problems from Asus support.. I build a lot of PC's and keep using the boards but if there is a problem with the boards then good luck with warranty!!


I dunno, every time I have had to deal with ASUS support for issues that the warranty covers it has gone very smoothly.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> I dunno, every time I have had to deal with ASUS support for issues that the warranty covers it has gone very smoothly.


I am glad for you!! Maybe I am just unlucky but I bought over 40 of their boards last year and had problems with 2 and could not get much help,,, I am glad you had good experience. it is hard on a small business like me when I don't as I consider customer service the most important thing...


----------



## sl4ppy

Possibly pseudo-related.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1595058/asus-asus-allow-replacements-of-rog-pg279q-and-have-begun-screening-for-better-quality


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl4ppy*
> 
> It appears you don't understand the difference between opinion and anecdotal evidence.


Deleted to not cause an argument


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> 20fps on pendulum demo:


I think I can see them in image three, hardly visible though


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> My pendulum demo results with Lindy DP cable:


here I see them very well


----------



## egraphixstudios

Those horizontal and circular lines are from the iPhone lens when capturing the image. I cant see anything with my naked eye. Maybe its my age... (34).


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> Those horizontal and circular lines are from the iPhone lens when capturing the image. I cant see anything with my naked eye. Maybe its my age... (34).


Can you notice the difference between the images I linked to you


----------



## egraphixstudios

yes, but very slightly. Nothing I would notice in a moving game or video etc.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> yes, but very slightly. Nothing I would notice in a moving game or video etc.


That is the difference you should notice when in G-Sync Pendulum with your monitor


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> i really don't see them in his images. Maybe in the last image, on lighter (column) part ?
> in your of course


his pictures have 90 degree turn



click on a picture, but don't zoom in.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> Those horizontal and circular lines are from the iPhone lens when capturing the image. I cant see anything with my naked eye. Maybe its my age... (34).


I'm one year older...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> his pictures have 90 degree turn
> 
> 
> 
> click on a picture, but don't zoom in.


i see some vertical lines if I don't click anything. Nothing if I click (I'm not zooming to original size)


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> I'm one year older...
> i see some vertical line if I don't click anything. Nothing if I click (I'm not zooming to original size)


on the 1st or the second picture?

yeah, + 90 degree = horizontal


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> on the 1st or the second picture?
> 
> yeah, + 90 degree = horizontal


on the second, of course.
how ever, in this image
http://www.mediafire.com/view/dxl2zsi3izu9y29/img1.jpg

(one of windows 10)
I see scanlines even at desktop with my Acer Predator x34 (the third that I'm trying). I put 80hz OC and desktop refresh. On upper left side, it's very evident


----------



## seross69

I really believe some people are looking for something that dose not exist, a Perfect Monitor!!


----------



## illidan2000

i'm seriousely taking the opportunity to take this monitor, also it has some crap issues... (scanlines and 3 bad pixels). It's a huge beast... (predator x34)


----------



## torqueroll

Did the nvidia pendulum test today and I found my monitor has scanline issues when using g-sync. If I turn it off it's easy to see that the problem disappears. My monitor only has visible scanlines on the left side. Going from the left to the right the scanlines fades away. On the right side there is no visible scanlines at all. No scanlines on non G-sync use like on the desktop.

There are scanlines regardless of the OC, 60Hz or 100Hz. Maybe a bit less on 60 but just barely. So the issue is G-sync and not the OC of the panel imo.

Can anyone else confirm if they only have scanlines on the left side or the entire screen?

Not sure if I can live with it. Other than scanlines this sample is almost perfect. Little BLB, no dead/stuck pixels and good uniformity. Really don't know what to do. There is no other monitor I'd rather have and I am beginning to think there might not be another sample with no scanlines.


----------



## vroom34

Straight from the horse's mouth WRT backlight bleed.

"IPS glow should not be confused with backlight bleed, which occurs when light spills out from the border of the display. Backlight bleed is confined to specific points on the perimeter, and it's usually uneven. The bright spots are static and don't shift with your view like IPS glow."

Asus better start hand inspecting these or they will have another PG279Q fiasco on their hands.


----------



## blackforce

bottom line Well don't buy it, then you can move on.


----------



## Radox-0

I agree that is bleed and not glow. But is it that bad in real life? I know cameras tend to exaggerate bleed quiet abit and in pictures depending on the angle mine can look bad while in real life the bleed is relegated to the very corners.

Seperately I went through a shed load of the lg panels this is based on and all had some form of blb, some worse then others, but always a very tiny amount, I think pretty much every lg / acer and Asus will have a minor form of bleed some worse then others sadly.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> here I see them very well


Well I'm pretty sensitive to various issues all these fast IPS panels have but I can see only moire caused by camera here. Can't imagine how this can be a problem in real life if you not stare at screen from 10cm







I really think to buy one just to see this and how intrusive these are







Always I can back within 14 days. But still the price is to high in comparision with XB271HU which is around 730 euro. Almost twice as much and wonder if a bit wider screen is worth of it. At the other had these panels may have much better uniformity than AUO crap panels where find one good uniformity is like to search a needle in a haystack.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> his pictures have 90 degree turn
> 
> 
> 
> click on a picture, but don't zoom in.


Here I can clearly see them. Just wonder if it's possible to spot them from 70cm in a fast game. Also does this mean it is caused by g-sync module ? It's not visible in desktop for example ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torqueroll*
> 
> Did the nvidia pendulum test today and I found my monitor has scanline issues when using g-sync. If I turn it off it's easy to see that the problem disappears. My monitor only has visible scanlines on the left side. Going from the left to the right the scanlines fades away. On the right side there is no visible scanlines at all. No scanlines on non G-sync use like on the desktop.
> 
> There are scanlines regardless of the OC, 60Hz or 100Hz. Maybe a bit less on 60 but just barely. So the issue is G-sync and not the OC of the panel imo.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm if they only have scanlines on the left side or the entire screen?
> 
> Not sure if I can live with it. Other than scanlines this sample is almost perfect. Little BLB, no dead/stuck pixels and good uniformity. Really don't know what to do. There is no other monitor I'd rather have and I am beginning to think there might not be another sample with no scanlines.


Yes, I've read couple of people here mentioned they have them only at left side. Really very strange issue. Just wonder why engineers have not been able to fix them in newer batch because also PG348Q has them.


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well I'm pretty sensitive to various issues all these fast IPS panels have but I can see only moire caused by camera here. Can't imagine how this can be a problem in real life if you not stare at screen from 10cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think to buy one just to see this and how intrusive these are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always I can back within 14 days. But still the price is to high in comparision with XB271HU which is around 730 euro. Almost twice as much and wonder if a bit wider screen is worth of it. At the other had these panels may have much better uniformity than AUO crap panels where find one good uniformity is like to search a needle in a haystack.
> Here I can clearly see them. Just wonder if it's possible to spot them from 70cm in a fast game. Also does this mean it is caused by g-sync module ? It's not visible in desktop for example ?
> Yes, I've read couple of people here mentioned they have them only at left side. Really very strange issue. Just wonder why engineers have not been able to fix them in newer batch because also PG348Q has them.


It's always on the left side.

Control board is build on G-sync module, and not the other way around. Nvidia designed it, just like with reference video cards.

New batches will have the same fault ( boards already been build - they need to sell it), and they know that "fans" still gonna buy this monitor









70cm should be OK for games and desktop.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> It's always on the left side.
> 
> Control board is build on G-sync module, and not the other way around. Nvidia designed it, just like with reference video cards.
> 
> New batches will have the same fault ( boards already been build - they need to sell it), and they know that "fans" still gonna buy this monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70cm should be OK for games and desktop.


So when do you think this will be fixed ? Acer is already here for quiet some time and they still use faulty boards even in newest PG348Q ?

Btw, do you know how much IPS glow is visible from this distance ?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I agree that is bleed and not glow. But is it that bad in real life? I know cameras tend to exaggerate bleed quiet abit and in pictures depending on the angle mine can look bad while in real life the bleed is relegated to the very corners.
> 
> Seperately I went through a shed load of the lg panels this is based on and all had some form of blb, some worse then others, but always a very tiny amount, I think pretty much every lg / acer and Asus will have a minor form of bleed some worse then others sadly.


I do not have any backlight bleed, only a small amount of IPS glow









Also my IPS glow is yellow


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> So when do you think this will be fixed ? Acer is already here for quiet some time and they still use faulty boards even in newest PG348Q ?
> 
> Btw, do you know how much IPS glow is visible from this distance ?


it will require to redesig the board, and they are here to make money (take your money), and not to make you happy








They will fix it in newer models.

distance will effect the view angle, and therefore it will effect the silver or yellow glow level.


----------



## x3sphere

I don't think it will ever be fixed, just a reality of overclocking this panel with G-Sync. Acer and Asus both have disclaimers stating they are not responsible for any anomalies that may arise from overclocking.

You can wait for the upcoming DP 1.3 ultrawides which most likely won't have this issue, although from the known offerings right now I expect the 144 Hz AUO panel to continue the trend of poor uniformity in AUO panels. Furthermore, the 100 Hz Samsung panel most likely won't support G-Sync.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I don't think it will ever be fixed, just a reality of overclocking this panel with G-Sync. Acer and Asus both have disclaimers stating they are not responsible for any anomalies that may arise from overclocking.
> 
> You can wait for the upcoming DP 1.3 ultrawides which most likely won't have this issue, although from the known offerings right now I expect the 144 Hz AUO panel to continue the trend of poor uniformity in AUO panels. Furthermore, the 100 Hz Samsung panel most likely won't support G-Sync.


Problem is it is occurring not only on overclocked panels but also on lower framerates between 30 - 40 FPS.

Well, I don't care much for Samsung panels. These utrawides use LG panel which is actually much better than AUO. Had U2715H and it was gorgeous. You have right that AUO has big problems with uniformity of their panels and not only 144Hz! A week ago I had 60Hz panel from HP using AUO 10bit panel (8bit + FRC) but uniformity was pathetic exactly like their 144+ big brothers. I really don't know why they are not able to fix this issue. It's really a pain to do office work on those panels. It's either half of the screen darker/yellowish or left/right side with some yellowish hue. Or you have yellow patches all over the screen. I've never ever seen a panel with perfect uniformity from AUO and I had maybe 10 panels already.

I suppose white uniformity is great on these but the price is too high and those horror stories with coil whine and scanlines and BLB.... I like these screens, looks gorgeous but I think the technology still needs to mature and price needs to drop a bit.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I do not have any backlight bleed, only a small amount of IPS glow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my IPS glow is yellow


You posted pictures on the 22nd of Feb viewable in the gallery of your panel. Looks like back light bleed to me in the top left and bottom right hand corner to me,

EDIT: pretty certain ips glow is the silvery looking shimmer across the screen while the yellow / white tinge is the backlight bleed which is often visible in the edges. Your screen looks similar to mine in pics and I am fairly certain that's blb and not just ips glow.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> You posted pictures on the 22nd of Feb viewable in the gallery of your panel. Looks like back light bleed to me in the top left and bottom right hand corner to me,
> 
> EDIT: pretty certain ips glow is the silvery looking shimmer across the screen while the yellow / white tinge is the backlight bleed which is often visible in the edges. Your screen looks similar to mine in pics and I am fairly certain that's blb and not just ips glow.


The yellow glow is massively reduced when looking straight at it, therefore it is IPS glow









No, IPS glow is yellow and backlight bleed is silvery









I will have to look again when I get my GPUs, it looks like a lot in the images, however in person it is not that much, I think, not used my monitor for about 3 weeks now


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> The yellow glow is massively reduced when looking straight at it, therefore it is IPS glow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, IPS glow is yellow and backlight bleed is silvery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to look again when I get my GPUs, it looks like a lot in the images, however in person it is not that much, I think, not used my monitor for about 3 weeks now


That's sucks. How is your hunt for the Lightning replacements going. Heh opposite story to you got the gpus but no moniter atm, should let me borrow your panel haha









I would like some clarification on glow and bleed do you know a good source. Everyone told me my prior panels the yellow was bleed while the silver was glow so am a tad confused now as to which is which


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Problem is it is occurring not only on overclocked panels but also on lower framerates between 30 - 40 FPS.
> 
> Well, I don't care much for Samsung panels. These utrawides use LG panel which is actually much better than AUO. Had U2715H and it was gorgeous. You have right that AUO has big problems with uniformity of their panels and not only 144Hz! A week ago I had 60Hz panel from HP using AUO 10bit panel (8bit + FRC) but uniformity was pathetic exactly like their 144+ big brothers. I really don't know why they are not able to fix this issue. It's really a pain to do office work on those panels. It's either half of the screen darker/yellowish or left/right side with some yellowish hue. Or you have yellow patches all over the screen. I've never ever seen a panel with perfect uniformity from AUO and I had maybe 10 panels already.
> 
> I suppose white uniformity is great on these but the price is too high and those horror stories with coil whine and scanlines and BLB.... I like these screens, looks gorgeous but I think the technology still needs to mature and price needs to drop a bit.


Correct, however if you disable the overclock then it doesn't happen at lower framerates.

This was Acer's statement on the issue, and since the PG348Q scanlines are exactly the same as those in the X34 I'd imagine the same applies:
Quote:


> All,
> 
> In regards to the scanline issue, I have been provided with an update. Scanlines are an effect caused by rapidly changing refresh rate. Variations in the refresh rate create an increased holding time that results in the accumulation of an electrical charge. When this charge is released, it causes small variations in the frame that result in faint horizontal lines.
> 
> We certainly appreciate everyone's patience and the feedback that has been provided by many of you. Unfortunately, this is a side effect for cutting edge technology and while there is not a fix to be applied, we will continue to make efforts to minimize and eliminate these types of limitations in future releases.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cory


IMO it's something to do with how voltage fluctuations are handled when overclocking is enabled. It is probably fixable but not without modification to the original panel design, which likely would require assistance on LG's part.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Correct, however if you disable the overclock then it doesn't happen at lower framerates.
> 
> This was Acer's statement on the issue, and since the PG348Q scanlines are exactly the same as those in the X34 I'd imagine the same applies:
> IMO it's something to do with how voltage fluctuations are handled when overclocking is enabled. It is probably fixable but not without modification to the original panel design, which likely would require assistance on LG's part.


I don't know but to be honest I think this is pure marketing BS for customers - yeah, it's a feature. But here are two things. 1. Why it is ocuring only on half of the screen and 2. AUO 144+Hz panels don't have this issue at all so according their theory these panels must have been affected as well...


----------



## vroom34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> bottom line Well don't buy it, then you can move on.


Returned it today to BB. Back to the Shimian.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I agree that is bleed and not glow. But is it that bad in real life? I know cameras tend to exaggerate bleed quiet abit and in pictures depending on the angle mine can look bad while in real life the bleed is relegated to the very corners.
> 
> Seperately I went through a shed load of the lg panels this is based on and all had some form of blb, some worse then others, but always a very tiny amount, I think pretty much every lg / acer and Asus will have a minor form of bleed some worse then others sadly.


In my case it's actually worse in RL than the picture shows. Bottom line it really is still a lottery with these panels and until Asus implements a visual inspection like they just did for the 27" it will continue to be so.

When I pay over $2K Canadian Pesos for a monitor I expect it to be nearly perfect. This is a computer monitor that costs as much as a big screen TV. This is a product with a premium price tag. Like someone else said I wouldn't tolerate a brand new Ferrari that leaks a little bit of oil every now and then.

I also don't expect to be treated as a hardware beta tester for a new manufacturing process. This crap should have been sorted out before it was sent to market. In this case Asus had lots of heads up as many many buyers of the X34 have been reporting the same issues. If it sounds I'm pissed it's because other than that glaring major flaw there was so much to like about the screen.

For now, I'm going to wait for Pascal and the DP support for high rez/high refresh screens.

I really hope that it works out for other owners though and they do get lots of enjoyment out this monitor.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> That's sucks. How is your hunt for the Lightning replacements going. Heh opposite story to you got the gpus but no moniter atm, should let me borrow your panel haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like some clarification on glow and bleed do you know a good source. Everyone told me my prior panels the yellow was bleed while the silver was glow so am a tad confused now as to which is which


I have to replace them with Matrix SLI, due to the Lightnings being discontinued, not costing me anything









My monitor









Well you got this from TFT central

"This so-called "IPS glow" can be problematic on larger screen sizes, especially when working in darker environments or with a lot of dark content. It is often mistaken for backlight bleed, when in fact the glow changes as you change your line of sight or move further away from the screen."

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/panel_technologies.htm

Also different panels have different glow, for example H-IPS has a white glow and S-IPS has a purple tint. However AH-IPS has a yellow glow


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> his pictures have 90 degree turn
> 
> 
> 
> click on a picture, but don't zoom in.


i can see the scan lines pretty well. thats not good.is this the asus ?

I try the pendulum demo with gsync on my acer x34 and i see no scan lines at all. 100hz no problem in oc just a little light bleeding on the left corner.
The screen its just amazing but maybe a good lucky with the acer . I think i may cancel my order for the Asus tomorrow.

Since i have two monitors 27'' acer gsync 144hz i may return the acer x34 aswell and buy another 27" in gsync so i have triple monitor setup.


----------



## pompss

I sent an email to velocitymicro to cancel my order of the asus 34

if someone its interested to buy it you better hurry contacting the store and placing the order so you can get it.

The estimate shipping was tomorrow so you may able to get it fast.

I decided to go with triple monitor 7680x1440. I have two acer 27" gysnc 144hz and i found another one for 399 here in miami .

Saving $1000 and got higher resolution


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I have to replace them with Matrix SLI, due to the Lightnings being discontinued, not costing me anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you got this from TFT central
> 
> "This so-called "IPS glow" can be problematic on larger screen sizes, especially when working in darker environments or with a lot of dark content. It is often mistaken for backlight bleed, when in fact the glow changes as you change your line of sight or move further away from the screen."
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/panel_technologies.htm
> 
> Also different panels have different glow, for example H-IPS has a white glow and S-IPS has a purple tint. However AH-IPS has a yellow glow


Thanks for the link. Will take a look when I get a sec. shame about the lightning carss but still the matrix cards are solid so not an issue I am sure!


----------



## egraphixstudios

I cant believe I haven't played any games yet on this screen since I got it... Still watching movies on this wonderful 21:9 ! it is spectacular!


----------



## kanttii

lol same here. also I gotta get to take some pics and try out games and do so much







but work + movies only now.. and boy do those look and feel good...... Wow. Best purchase in a very long time.

..and once more, the colors are just *BRILLIANT*! (though does overclocking numb them a little bit? esp. 100hz?)

Edit: If you want zero bleed and glow etc. better wait for DP1.3 high resolution OLED monitors. I wanna get one of those for work use when they get more mainstream and the issues are worked out, now the Dell costs just way too much and like @vroom34 said in this kinda price range being a beta tester isn't that great.

However my PG348Q works very well except for the scan lines that appear when overclocking at all. But! I don't overclock this, 60hz is enough (at least until I get a faster GPU) and at *60hz there are no problems* whatsoever. 95hz has no artifacts but the scanlines bother me in games where they're visible from 1-1.5 meters.

TL;DR This monitor is awesome and I'm so glad I got it and I just love it. Add screen replicating LEDs behind the monitor for games and movies and you're all set for a great experience.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> lol same here. also I gotta get to take some pics and try out games and do so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but work + movies only now.. and boy do those look and feel good...... Wow. Best purchase in a very long time.
> 
> ..and once more, the colors are just *BRILLIANT*! (though does overclocking numb them a little bit? esp. 100hz?)
> 
> Edit: If you want zero bleed and glow etc. better wait for DP1.3 high resolution OLED monitors. I wanna get one of those for work use when they get more mainstream and the issues are worked out, now the Dell costs just way too much and like @vroom34 said in this kinda price range being a beta tester isn't that great.
> 
> However my PG348Q works very well except for the scan lines that appear when overclocking at all. But! I don't overclock this, 60hz is enough (at least until I get a faster GPU) and at *60hz there are no problems* whatsoever. 95hz has no artifacts but the scanlines bother me in games where they're visible from 1-1.5 meters.
> 
> TL;DR This monitor is awesome and I'm so glad I got it and I just love it. Add screen replicating LEDs behind the monitor for games and movies and you're all set for a great experience.


While many praise OLED like the Holy Grail of displays, the technology also comes with some major downsides. Nothing is perfect


----------



## BanditBBS

Looks like velocitymicro raised their price $150 to $1459 and anticipated ship date of Apr 11. I'll definitely be waiting for Amazon.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BanditBBS*
> 
> Looks like velocitymicro raised their price $150 to $1459 and anticipated ship date of Apr 11. I'll definitely be waiting for Amazon.


I wonder if they really had that much demand for them.

My order for a Mar 21st ship date is open so we will see if they ship today. Even via UPS/Fedex ground it should be delivered tomorrow or wed at the latest for me because I am about 4 hour drive away from VM. It's past noon EST so we will see! Excited after sending my X34 back mid January, switching back to my U2711, selling that and now running my laptop!


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> I sent an email to velocitymicro to cancel my order of the asus 34
> 
> if someone its interested to buy it you better hurry contacting the store and placing the order so you can get it.
> 
> The estimate shipping was tomorrow so you may able to get it fast.
> 
> I decided to go with triple monitor 7680x1440. I have two acer 27" gysnc 144hz and i found another one for 399 here in miami .
> 
> Saving $1000 and got higher resolution


That's actually not a bad trade off, what are you pushing that setup with?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BanditBBS*
> 
> Looks like velocitymicro raised their price $150 to $1459 and anticipated ship date of Apr 11. I'll definitely be waiting for Amazon.


They also have a 15% restock fee, much rather deal with Amazon in case of any returns. Knowing the history of these monitor launches I can't take that chance spending $1300+US. Waiting it out also.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> That's actually not a bad trade off, what are you pushing that setup with?
> They also have a 15% restock fee, much rather deal with Amazon in case of any returns. Knowing the history of these monitor launches I can't take that chance spending $1300+US. Waiting it out also.


Their 15% restocking fee is meant for their custom computer systems.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> Their 15% restocking fee is meant for their custom computer systems.


Ok thanks for clearing that up.

Just had a chat with VM & that fee does apply for any defective returns. Just so that everyone is aware.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> While many praise OLED like the Holy Grail of displays, the technology also comes with some major downsides. Nothing is perfect


Yeah, that's why I'm gonna patiently wait







the burn-in is too bad. Got it on 2 phones, glad I didn't buy an OLED TV! Dell and LG say they've fixed that and some other stuff, but... Maybe in a few years










PIC TIME!


Nice space for AOE 2 HD


Pic of the BLB. A bit overexposed, like 20%. Monitor was at 56 brightness.


@misiak white uniformity. Can't really capture it on camera, in the pic it looks like the sides are darker when they're not, but lowering exposure in camera helped a bit with that. It's very even, you might like it.
AH-IPS yellow glow from about 70cm:

Way way too close to sit like that. Got a headache







1.5 meters is much better like in the BLB pic. Glow is practically gone.

And @misiak here's the 2560x1440 pic, it's some days old though.. works perfectly. Dunno if I sent this already so here it is just in case










Photos from last Summer look pretty good on this monitor:




Desktop


I got a few unboxing pics but they're 41mpx so gotta edit. These were lower res so I just uploaded straight away.

The monitor comes with a pretty cool sticker that I put on my Surface Pro 3:


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Ok thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Just had a chat with VM & that fee does apply for any defective returns. Just so that everyone is aware.


I called before I placed my order and the person I spoke with on the phone said that was not the case... I guess it's time for me to call them again...

EDIT: Just spoke with Dave at Velocity Micro and he said that a defective monitor will not have a restocking fee, and reassured me considering the issues that customers had after the last ROG Swift monitor release they are aware of potential issues with the PG348Q. That being said if it just isn't "right for you", i.e. the curve was not what you expected or something along those lines that it would apply in a way to prevent 30-day-rent-and-return issues.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Yeah, that's why I'm gonna patiently wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the burn-in is too bad. Got it on 2 phones, glad I didn't buy an OLED TV! Dell and LG say they've fixed that and some other stuff, but... Maybe in a few years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIC TIME!
> 
> 
> Nice space for AOE 2 HD
> 
> 
> Pic of the BLB. A bit overexposed, like 20%. Monitor was at 56 brightness.
> 
> 
> @misiak white uniformity. Can't really capture it on camera, in the pic it looks like the sides are darker when they're not, but lowering exposure in camera helped a bit with that. It's very even, you might like it.
> AH-IPS yellow glow from about 70cm:
> 
> Way way too close to sit like that. Got a headache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5 meters is much better like in the BLB pic. Glow is practically gone.
> 
> And @misiak here's the 2560x1440 pic, it's some days old though.. works perfectly. Dunno if I sent this already so here it is just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos from last Summer look pretty good on this monitor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desktop
> 
> 
> I got a few unboxing pics but they're 41mpx so gotta edit. These were lower res so I just uploaded straight away.
> 
> The monitor comes with a pretty cool sticker that I put on my Surface Pro 3:


Do you have scan lines, use G-Sync Pendulum, 20 FPS and put your nose to the screen on the left side and look at the sky and mountains


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> I called before I placed my order and the person I spoke with on the phone said that was not the case... I guess it's time for me to call them again...
> 
> EDIT: Just spoke with Dave at Velocity Micro and he said that a defective monitor will not have a restocking fee, and reassured me considering the issues that customers had after the last ROG Swift monitor release they are aware of potential issues with the PG348Q. That being said if it just isn't "right for you", i.e. the curve was not what you expected or something along those lines that it would apply in a way to prevent 30-day-rent-and-return issues.


Well maybe I misunderstood him, but that is the impression I got from the chat we had. Regardless I'm not paying $1459 + shipping for this monitor, will wait to get it at msrp from Amazon.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Well maybe I misunderstood him, but that is the impression I got from the chat we had. Regardless I'm not paying $1459 + shipping for this monitor, will wait to get it at msrp from Amazon.


Yeah that's right. No restocking fee if it's defective. Restocking fee if you change your mind or have buyer's remorse.

But you're right at $1459+shipping I would wait for Amazon to get them. $1300 is already a bit much.


----------



## VelocityMicroVA

Hey guys,

Just to clear up the restocking fee issue since there's been some confusion, most of it coming from us...

Our standard 15% restocking fee that you see on the site is primarily to protect us on returns of our custom PCs. Obviously, if we spend hours and hours building you a unique, customized computer and you choose to return it without cause, we have to charge that 15%. For 3rd party products and peripherals like the PG348Q, the restocking fee would only apply in cases of buyer's remorse, not if the product is defective and needs to be returned/repaired in the first 30 days. Essentially, as long as we can return it to Asus for full credit, we will issue you full credit. Hope that makes more sense.

Now, all that said, we did sell out of both waves of initial stock in just 3 days with more stock not expected until the first week of April. So bummer if you weren't able to grab one of those. Customers that placed an order last week should begin to see shipments starting as early as tomorrow though.

Josh


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Do you have scan lines, use G-Sync Pendulum, 20 FPS and put your nose to the screen on the left side and look at the sky and mountains


Yes I have like I said earlier when I turn any kind of overclocking on. They're also too disturbing in games for me. I guess it's something with the overclocking module or oc part of G-Sync, not enough bandwidth, firmware issue.. or all those combined. Also when overclocking the colors feel less vibrant for some reason. I hardly see the scan lines on the desktop unless I go closer than 20-50cm depending on the image, but in games they're too disturbing mostly.

60hz is very good and in some games at 95hz the scan lines aren't too bad







RotTR showed them too well in the 5 minutes I tested.

Edit: Just in case it's not clear.. I'm 100% happy with this monitor!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Yes I have like I said earlier when I turn any kind of overclocking on. They're also too disturbing in games for me. I guess it's something with the overclocking module or oc part of G-Sync, not enough bandwidth, firmware issue.. or all those combined. Also when overclocking the colors feel less vibrant for some reason. I hardly see the scan lines on the desktop unless I go closer than 20-50cm depending on the image, but in games they're too disturbing mostly.
> 
> 60hz is very good and in some games at 95hz the scan lines aren't too bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RotTR showed them too well in the 5 minutes I tested.
> 
> Edit: Just in case it's not clear.. I'm 100% happy with this monitor!


What manufacture date do you have


----------



## kanttii

Haha so you didn't see the earlier posts







February 2016! @Metros
EDIT: Filled the form, sorry I'd forgotten that


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Yes I have like I said earlier when I turn any kind of overclocking on. They're also too disturbing in games for me. I guess it's something with the overclocking module or oc part of G-Sync, not enough bandwidth, firmware issue.. or all those combined. Also when overclocking the colors feel less vibrant for some reason. I hardly see the scan lines on the desktop unless I go closer than 20-50cm depending on the image, but in games they're too disturbing mostly.
> 
> 60hz is very good and in some games at 95hz the scan lines aren't too bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RotTR showed them too well in the 5 minutes I tested.
> 
> Edit: Just in case it's not clear.. I'm 100% happy with this monitor!


That's pretty bad, this is a dealbreaker for me. I will keep my XB271HU and wait a year or two until this tech mature. Kantiii no offense, but why would someone buy this 1300e monitor if play at 60Hz without g-sync. Make no sense. There are cheaper alternatives as for example Dell U3415W. As I've read these can be overclocked as well up to 80Hz. 75Hz should be no issue... I know you've got it for good price but anyway... But at the end it only matter if you are satisfied or not. And seems you are







In any case it still looks gorgeous







Hopefully they will be able to fix all the issues and then maybe I will have a look again.

Btw, do you have an ideal what causes that yellowish glow in corners ? I would expect silver one, this looks like there is some leakage together with glow. But from distance it is not so visible so I don't know.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That's pretty bad, this is a dealbreaker for me. I will keep my XB271HU and wait a year or two until this tech mature. Kantiii no offense, but why would someone buy this 1300e monitor if play at 60Hz without g-sync. Make no sense. There are cheaper alternatives as for example Dell U3415W. As I've read these can be overclocked as well up to 80Hz. 75Hz should be no issue... I know you've got it for good price but anyway... But at the end it only matter if you are satisfied or not. And seems you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case it still looks gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they will be able to fix all the issues and then maybe I will have a look again.
> 
> Btw, do you have an ideal what causes that yellowish glow in corners ? I would expect silver one, this looks like there is some leakage together with glow. But from distance it is not so visible so I don't know.


Yup







So you definitely want a high refresh rate!







A fast TN?

Without g-sync..???? *G-sync is always on* and works perfectly. I said OVERCLOCKING causes scan lines on mine







not g-sync. I use it mostly at 60hz and in games that don't look bad with scan lines, 95hz. My GPU can't even run most at stable 60 FPS and it'll be a long while before I get a new graphics card.

About glow and BLB color, read this post's end and the linked article to see why: http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/810_30#post_25007180
In short, different IPS types have different glow color so I think that's why the BLB is also of that color. There is some BLB and glow yeah, but in the 1.5 meters pic next to no glow and just a little BLB in real life.

On my Surface Pro 3 the glow and BLB are both silverish/white so I guess it's H-IPS. The color is probably from the polarizer and other layers and maybe even the pixels themselves affect it.. who knows.

More on LG AH-IPS: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/content/panel_technologies_content.htm#ah-ips

Overall, I think this would be worth 1300-1500 euros if there were no scanlines or if they weren't so clear in many games. I hope they can find a firmware way to make them better or something. Now it's IMHO worth 1050-1250 euros for the quality otherwise and at 60hz where this really shines. I've gotten used to 60hz again and this feels like it has good response times too.

EDIT: I've played maybe 20 minutes total with this so no real experience yet lol gotta play more next week or so when I got a bit more free time


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> That's actually not a bad trade off, what are you pushing that setup with?
> They also have a 15% restock fee, much rather deal with Amazon in case of any returns. Knowing the history of these monitor launches I can't take that chance spending $1300+US. Waiting it out also.


Right now i have only one gtx 980 ti so i would be able to play at low-medium details for three monitors setup.
But i need also three monitor for work so its something that i need. In case i will use only one monitor for gaming.
My rig its itx so i have only one pci express slot on the MB .
I need to wait for a new dual pcb gpu from nvidia. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VelocityMicroVA*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just to clear up the restocking fee issue since there's been some confusion, most of it coming from us...
> 
> Our standard 15% restocking fee that you see on the site is primarily to protect us on returns of our custom PCs. Obviously, if we spend hours and hours building you a unique, customized computer and you choose to return it without cause, we have to charge that 15%. For 3rd party products and peripherals like the PG348Q, the restocking fee would only apply in cases of buyer's remorse, not if the product is defective and needs to be returned/repaired in the first 30 days. Essentially, as long as we can return it to Asus for full credit, we will issue you full credit. Hope that makes more sense.
> 
> Now, all that said, we did sell out of both waves of initial stock in just 3 days with more stock not expected until the first week of April. So bummer if you weren't able to grab one of those. Customers that placed an order last week should begin to see shipments starting as early as tomorrow though.
> 
> Josh


Thanks for clearing that up, Josh.
Good to see you guys on here, supporting your customers/prospective customers


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you definitely want a high refresh rate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fast TN?
> 
> Without g-sync..???? *G-sync is always on* and works perfectly. I said OVERCLOCKING causes scan lines on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not g-sync. I use it mostly at 60hz and in games that don't look bad with scan lines, 95hz. My GPU can't even run most at stable 60 FPS and it'll be a long while before I get a new graphics card.
> 
> About glow and BLB color, read this post's end and the linked article to see why: http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/810_30#post_25007180
> In short, different IPS types have different glow color so I think that's why the BLB is also of that color. There is some BLB and glow yeah, but in the 1.5 meters pic next to no glow and just a little BLB in real life.
> 
> On my Surface Pro 3 the glow and BLB are both silverish/white so I guess it's H-IPS. The color is probably from the polarizer and other layers and maybe even the pixels themselves affect it.. who knows.
> 
> More on LG AH-IPS: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/content/panel_technologies_content.htm#ah-ips
> 
> Overall, I think this would be worth 1300-1500 euros if there were no scanlines or if they weren't so clear in many games. I hope they can find a firmware way to make them better or something. Now it's IMHO worth 1050-1250 euros for the quality otherwise and at 60hz where this really shines. I've gotten used to 60hz again and this feels like it has good response times too.
> 
> EDIT: I've played maybe 20 minutes total with this so no real experience yet lol gotta play more next week or so when I got a bit more free time


Well I read somewhere here that it's g-sync module causing these and with g-sync off there are no scanlines so whom to trust now







In any case, 60Hz is low for me. Once you taste 100+ there is no way back







And in that case I would buy Dell for 750e and be happy. Btw, do you have coil whine on white backgrounds ?

p.s. I'm still tempted to grab X34 and just to taste it a little bit. I would like to compare with XB271HU which is pretty good but still not perfect (but I guess there are no perfect panels in this world). These panels looks gorgeous and it's very pity there are flaws like these. But I have small table, is almost twice as expensive as B271HU and these issues scary me. I'm searching for a good panel for 6 months already btw an I'm tired









Yes I know different panels have different glow but what confuses me it that glow can vary in color on same models. I had two XB1 and one had pure silver glow in right bottom corner and second one slightly yellowish. Not a big deal but it's different and to be honest pure silver is less distracting. And both disappear with distance so it is a mystery for me. And then you can see that crazy orange glow which is completely unacceptable. My theory is it is a combination of BLB and glow. If there is no BLB the glow is pure silver. If there is very faint blb the glow may become slightly yellowish and then if there is severe bleed the glow is orange. You can try to gently push your finger on an lcd panel right next to a bezel and you will see that more pressure you make the more orange color you get in surrounding area.

Btw, if you clock to 100Hz, do you have coil whine at white backgrounds ?


----------



## kanttii

I'll say these one last time @misiak, I don't like repeating myself more than 3 times









I had scanlines with g-sync off and overclocking on, too. And I think there's some kinda tiny little noise at 100hz on white background but I can hear that only when I put my ear right on the monitor and have computer fans etc turned basically off and concentrate really hard to hear that faint noise. Can't hear it from 5cm outwards.

Weird. Well this is different panel from different manufacturer







No idea what AUO is doing.

It sounds like people are trying to create issues out of nothing here, same as on the other new monitor threads.... I'd call them issues if they are present in normal usage in normal settings and if those issues bother then. Not if it's for example some little noise with your ear pressed on the monitor at 100 brightness 100hz pure white background with nothing else! Geez.

When I started shopping for a new monitor a year ago I wanted it to be a real upgrade to my old one, so it had to fit these requirements:
- At least double the pixels and bigger
- Faster response time and startup
- If refresh rate is faster too, even better, but no deal breaker
- Better colors, even color and luminance uniformity
- Better OSD and management overall
- Better panel type than TN
- Brighter
- More future-proof
- Better product design would be a plus
- No big BLB
- No dead, stuck or otherwise messed up pixels
- Good for work and play

And this ticks them all. It took just 354 days to find one that's good enough










*EDIT:* The panel seems to be LG AH-IPS LM340UW2-SSA1 (source)
It's the same panel that's used in Dell U3415W
Details: http://www.lcdsolar.com/products/ProductDetail.aspx/LGDisplay/LM340UW2-SSA1/41964
http://www.panelook.com/LM340UW2-SSA1_LG%20Display_34.0_LCM_overview_24431.html


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> I'll say these one last time @misiak, I don't like repeating myself more than 3 times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had scanlines with g-sync off and overclocking on, too. And I think there's some kinda tiny little noise at 100hz on white background but I can hear that only when I put my ear right on the monitor and have computer fans etc turned basically off and concentrate really hard to hear that faint noise. Can't hear it from 5cm outwards.
> 
> Weird. Well this is different panel from different manufacturer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what AUO is doing.
> 
> It sounds like people are trying to create issues out of nothing here, same as on the other new monitor threads.... I'd call them issues if they are present in normal usage in normal settings and if those issues bother then. Not if it's for example some little noise with your ear pressed on the monitor at 100 brightness 100hz pure white background with nothing else! Geez.
> 
> When I started shopping for a new monitor a year ago I wanted it to be a real upgrade to my old one, so it had to fit these requirements:
> - At least double the pixels and bigger
> - Faster response time and startup
> - If refresh rate is faster too, even better, but no deal breaker
> - Better colors, even color and luminance uniformity
> - Better OSD and management overall
> - Better panel type than TN
> - Brighter
> - More future-proof
> - Better product design would be a plus
> - No big BLB
> - No dead, stuck or otherwise messed up pixels
> - Good for work and play
> 
> And this ticks them all. It took just 354 days to find one that's good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* The panel seems to be LG AH-IPS LM340UW2-SSA1 (source)
> It's the same panel that's used in Dell U3415W
> Details: http://www.lcdsolar.com/products/ProductDetail.aspx/LGDisplay/LM340UW2-SSA1/41964
> http://www.panelook.com/LM340UW2-SSA1_LG%20Display_34.0_LCM_overview_24431.html


Relax man, I know you said this but there are other statements here on the forum saying g-sync module is problem. So it's either g-sync or something else. Who knows...

In any case no doubt this monitor fits you perfectly. I have some reservations but all these are fixable so who knows, maybe I will buy it one day









As far as I know, AUO is not producing this 100Hz panels. Only LG, so that's why Acer, Dell, Asus and others all use LM340UW2 or LM340UW1 panels. That's why I said if there is any problem with g-sync causing these scanlines and you are forced to not overclock and run on 60Hz then it makes no sense to buy this one and you can grab much cheaper Dell.

And for the noise, you may be either lucky or deaf







But there are people who can pick up this high frequency noises (including me) making them headaches. Of course it's not only pure white and only if overclocked. In any case this is a flaw and hearing manufacturers saying that this is because of capacitors and it's normal is just funny. Then why 144Hz panels from AUO are dead silent even at 165Hz ?







Same with scanlines....

Btw, what's that picture you have attached ?


----------



## kanttii

Whatever.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Whatever.


Hope you aren't angry with me, are you?


----------



## nwkrep82

Talk about price gouging....NCIXUS.com currently has them in stock...

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=128253&vpn=PG348Q&manufacture=ASUS

for $1,999!!!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> Talk about price gouging....NCIXUS.com currently has them in stock...
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=128253&vpn=PG348Q&manufacture=ASUS
> 
> for $1,999!!!


Lol, they gone crazy...


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> Talk about price gouging....NCIXUS.com currently has them in stock...
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=128253&vpn=PG348Q&manufacture=ASUS
> 
> for $1,999!!!


It's because they know they are going to ship monitor-philes 5-8 different 30lb monitors with return shipping.


----------



## torqueroll

Took some images of my monitor exibiting the dreaded scanlines. My monitor shows scanlines only if G-sync is ON regardless of OC 60hz or 100Hz.. Everything is perfect if I turn off G-sync. So to me it's directly related to G-sync.

Pictures are taken with a tripod and at an angle to avoid moire as much as possible. The scanlines will of course be at an angle as well. It is quite hard to capture and actually easier to see IRL than in this picture but I think it gives a good idea of the scanlines. THe picture only shows the scanlines on the dark grey area but they are actually visible from top to bottom IRL. The camera was adjusted for correct exposure on the dark grey mountain area.

It's easier to see if you download both images and switch between them in fullscreen.

G-SYNC ON









V-SYNC OFF


----------



## Metros

When looking at scan lines closely and compared to no scan lines, it looks like the image with scan lines is made out of "0 shaped pixels" with a black border around it. Then when you look at no scan lines, it looks like it is made of "dot shaped pixels, like normal" with no black border


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> When looking at scan lines closely and compared to no scan lines, it looks like the image with scan lines is made out of "0 shaped pixels" with a black border around it. Then when you look at no scan lines, it looks like it is made of "dot shaped pixels, like normal" with no black border


It almost looks like the g-sync on ones take a hex grid approach to the pixels like samsung does on some of their devices.


----------



## egraphixstudios

Those scan lines are so obvious! I'm glad I don't have this issue!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> Those scan lines are so obvious! I'm glad I don't have this issue!


Yes, those scan lines are obvious and pretty visible even from distance but are you sure you don't have them? This seems like a hardware flaw and not it may vary from piece to piece like BLB. I would really like to know the answer. I've just tried it on my XB271HU and there is no such issue with g-sync. And I've looked from very close with various FPS... Very strange....

Btw, do you have hearable coil whine ? Sorry if you mentioned it here already.


----------



## torqueroll

I will try and exchange this monitor with another sample but I am worried as that this scanline issue is 'normal' for this model.

Played some Far Cry Primal and the scanlines were very noticable during night.

It's so annoying because apart from the scanline problem my monitor is really good. Little BLB, no dead/stuck pixel, good uniformity.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torqueroll*
> 
> I will try and exchange this monitor with another sample but I am worried as that this scanline issue is 'normal' for this model.
> 
> Played some Far Cry Primal and the scanlines were very noticable during night.
> 
> It's so annoying because apart from the scanline problem my monitor is really good. Little BLB, no dead/stuck pixel, good uniformity.


Now I've noticed I can see those scan lines even on that picture with g-sync off. But there are much less visible. It shame they are visible in real world situations.

Btw, can you elaborate more about the uniformity on your panel ? I believe these screens are far better than AUO panels without any yellowish hue on the screen. Is this right ? What about glow from appx. 70 - 80cm ? It is intrusive when playing dark games ? It's silver, yellow or orange ? thx.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> Those scan lines are so obvious! I'm glad I don't have this issue!


You have scan lines, sorry to tell you, however they are less visible


----------



## torqueroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Now I've noticed I can see those scan lines even on that picture with g-sync off. But there are much less visible. It shame they are visible in real world situations.
> 
> Btw, can you elaborate more about the uniformity on your panel ? I believe these screens are far better than AUO panels without any yellowish hue on the screen. Is this right ? What about glow from appx. 70 - 80cm ? It is intrusive when playing dark games ? It's silver, yellow or orange ? thx.


I can't compare to AOU panels but I do not see any yellow hue/patches on my monitor. Regarding glow it is ofc visible depending on the angle from your eyes to the screen. Looks like regular IPS glow to me. If you play in a pitch black room the glow will be easily seen. IPS glow on this model very acceptable imo. Regarding the IPS glow color it's definitely not yellow or orange. More like dark purple where it should have been pure black.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, those scan lines are obvious and pretty visible even from distance but are you sure you don't have them? This seems like a hardware flaw and not it may vary from piece to piece like BLB. I would really like to know the answer. I've just tried it on my XB271HU and there is no such issue with g-sync. And I've looked from very close with various FPS... Very strange....
> 
> Btw, do you have hearable coil whine ? Sorry if you mentioned it here already.


It's worth mentioning that this monitor and the X34 aren't the only recent displays to suffer from 'scanlines' someone here mentioned the Acer Z35 also has them:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1585218/acer-predator-z35-curved-35-va-g-sync-200hz-21-9-monitor/150#post_24912276

He reviews monitors as well. But yes, as far as I know the 27" AUO panels don't have such an artifact, I had the PG279Q for a few weeks and never noticed this. Then again, I never looked for them either, I only noticed the scanlines on the X34 after specifically looking for them in the Pendulum demo.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torqueroll*
> 
> I can't compare to AOU panels but I do not see any yellow hue/patches on my monitor. Regarding glow it is ofc visible depending on the angle from your eyes to the screen. Looks like regular IPS glow to me. If you play in a pitch black room the glow will be easily seen. IPS glow on this model very acceptable imo. Regarding the IPS glow color it's definitely not yellow or orange. More like dark purple where it should have been pure black.


Thx for input. Seems glow is really good here. And how it is like if you sit 80cm from a panel, center position in pitch black room on black background ? It's glowing in all 4 corners ?

Well, I had 8 monitors (XB270H, XB271HU and PG279Q) and all had uniformity issues to some degree so I know what I'm talking about. 7 of 8 were not acceptable as I can't look at them during office work. The last is thankfully acceptable. But still it does not achieve quality of LG panels (U2715H or older LG IPS235). At the other hand 165Hz is fantastic if the GPU can drive it. I'm still waiting for perfect monitor for both gaming and office









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> It's worth mentioning that this monitor and the X34 aren't the only recent displays to suffer from 'scanlines' someone here mentioned the Acer Z35 also has them:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1585218/acer-predator-z35-curved-35-va-g-sync-200hz-21-9-monitor/150#post_24912276
> 
> He reviews monitors as well. But yes, as far as I know the 27" AUO panels don't have such an artifact, I had the PG279Q for a few weeks and never noticed this. Then again, I never looked for them either, I only noticed the scanlines on the X34 after specifically looking for them in the Pendulum demo.


This could confirm it's some problem in g-sync module and does not have anything to do with current refresh rate. But what is strange that this problem is not occurring on AUO 144+ Hz panels. It's very strange indeed and I would like to see a clear answer to this. Btw, why did you decide to get rid of it and buy X34 instead ? I really liked design of PG279Q but uniformity was horrible on all panels I've had, BLB was pretty bad as well and most of them had some dust or what under the screen. QC is really pain on these despite their high price.


----------



## torqueroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Thx for input. Seems glow is really good here. And how it is like if you sit 80cm from a panel, center position in pitch black room on black background ? It's glowing in all 4 corners ?


If I sit perfectly in the middle I can see glow on all four corners so it's directly related to the angle you see the screen. It's important to adjust to the correct brightness for a dark room. Then the glow is much less. I don't think I would worry too much about the glow anyway. It's normal for IPS. The problem is much more likely to be scanline, BLB or uniformity.


----------



## egraphixstudios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, those scan lines are obvious and pretty visible even from distance but are you sure you don't have them? This seems like a hardware flaw and not it may vary from piece to piece like BLB. I would really like to know the answer. I've just tried it on my XB271HU and there is no such issue with g-sync. And I've looked from very close with various FPS... Very strange....
> 
> Btw, do you have hearable coil whine ? Sorry if you mentioned it here already.


No coil whine on mine. I've placed a white screen but cant hear anything such as coil whine from the screen when ear is 5cm from screen.

Can people mention their build dates. Maybe Asus fixed some of the issues? Mine in Feb 2016.

I have very little scan lines (unnoticeable), no dead pixels, tiny amount of back light bleed, and no coil whine. Ordered from Scan.co.uk.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, those scan lines are obvious and pretty visible even from distance but are you sure you don't have them? This seems like a hardware flaw and not it may vary from piece to piece like BLB. I would really like to know the answer. I've just tried it on my XB271HU and there is no such issue with g-sync. And I've looked from very close with various FPS... Very strange....
> 
> Btw, do you have hearable coil whine ? Sorry if you mentioned it here already.


My monitor look nothing like that, no lines at all. And no coil whine either no matter what color or setting i put the monitor too.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This could confirm it's some problem in g-sync module and does not have anything to do with current refresh rate. But what is strange that this problem is not occurring on AUO 144+ Hz panels. It's very strange indeed and I would like to see a clear answer to this. Btw, why did you decide to get rid of it and buy X34 instead ? I really liked design of PG279Q but uniformity was horrible on all panels I've had, BLB was pretty bad as well and most of them had some dust or what under the screen. QC is really pain on these despite their high price.


Poor uniformity on the PG279Q is the main reason I returned it, made the display unusable for any kind of desktop work. White web pages looked yellow along the top 1/3 of the screen. It was awful, and completely unacceptable for me as I work as a web developer from home, I need a color accurate display.

My unit also had significant BLB, although the X34 also has some at least it's isolated to the corners, my PG279Q showed leakage along the sides and top/bottom as well. It was a mess. I will say that, in regular use being that the X34 is such a wide panel I don't notice the BLB in the corners that much since it hits the edge of my FOV - unless I'm actively looking for it.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> No coil whine on mine. I've placed a white screen but cant hear anything such as coil whine from the screen when ear is 5cm from screen.
> 
> Can people mention their build dates. Maybe Asus fixed some of the issues? Mine in Feb 2016.
> 
> I have very little scan lines (unnoticeable), no dead pixels, tiny amount of back light bleed, and no coil whine. Ordered from Scan.co.uk.


Mine had some whine. Mine was Feb 2015 build also. Think its just one of those things that will happen.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Poor uniformity on the PG279Q is the main reason I returned it, made the display unusable for any kind of desktop work. White web pages looked yellow along the top 1/3 of the screen. It was awful, and completely unacceptable for me as I work as a web developer from home, I need a color accurate display.
> 
> My unit also had significant BLB, although the X34 also has some at least it's isolated to the corners, my PG279Q showed leakage along the sides and top/bottom as well. It was a mess. I will say that, in regular use being that the X34 is such a wide panel I don't notice the BLB in the corners that much since it hits the edge of my FOV - unless I'm actively looking for it.


Yes, I have the same experiences unfortunately. I couldn't keep them just because of this. It was a pain to browse pages or write some document in word. Acer is much better in this aspect. But one needs to have a damn good luck to get one with good uniformity.

Regarding that glow I agree with you, It's far more out of FOV so it should be much less visible. I think once Acer or Asus fix these scanlines and coil whine issues I will sell XB271HU and grab X34. I love LG panels, much better than AUO.

Btw, I'm a web developer and work from home as well and doing something in eclipse was a pain


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Regarding that glow I agree with you, It's far more out of FOV so it should be much less visible. I think once Acer or Asus fix these scanlines and coil whine issues I will sell XB271HU and grab X34. I love LG panels, much better than AUO.


Unfortunately it ain't gonna happen with this models.

And no new ultrawide monitors with g-sync have been anounced yet.

late next year, maybe


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> Unfortunately it ain't gonna happen with this models.
> 
> And no new ultrawide monitors with g-sync have been anounced yet.
> 
> late next year, maybe


That's bad







But how do you know this ?


----------



## vroom34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That's bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how do you know this ?


Acer has already made statement on scan lines WRT X34, and applies to the Asus as they use the same panel. It's not getting fixed and there is no firmware fix.


----------



## EVOBunny

Good news. got a email from amazon today. My monitor is being prepare to ship. and with one day shipping i should get it Thursday.


----------



## hanzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom34*
> 
> Acer has already made statement on scan lines WRT X34, and applies to the Asus as they use the same panel. It's not getting fixed and there is no firmware fix.


Yup.
Something about limits of the tech.
I believe that the statement was mainly in regards to the scanlines however.

X34 owner here with Feb 2016 build date.
Light BLB from the corners on the horizontal axis.
Light IPS glow in the four corners.
I fully anticipated some BLB and glow. I have owned several IPS panels and the levels of BLB and glow on this panel are completely acceptable to me.
Uniformity is good.
Colors are great.
Gsync is awesome.

Scanlines...
I probably have them too, but I am NOT going to seek them out. I do not see them at all during my usage of the monitor.
I do not care if they happen with weird settings I would hardly ever be using.

That is my experience so far. I am happy and I am glad I bought this monitor.









EDIT:
Anyone notice is latest driver SLI, GSYNC, and DSR can be used at the same time! SWEET!.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom34*
> 
> Acer has already made statement on scan lines WRT X34, and applies to the Asus as they use the same panel. It's not getting fixed and there is no firmware fix.


My guess is they've made this statement just to get rid of responsibility. This is a flaw and it's definitelly not a limit of a technology. Can you imagine what woud happen if they would admit it's a flaw? They would need to recal all panels and fix the hardware. So they better say it's a feature. Same for coil whine - it's ridiculous







Im sure it is fixable but they don't in current models as you have said. It's same like nvidia lied 970 is 4gb card. Once users found they have said it was a misscomunication between marketing and engineers. Lol, who the hell would believe these fairytales ?


----------



## vroom34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> My guess is they've made this statement just to get rid of responsibility. This is a flaw and it's definitelly not a limit of a technology. Can you imagine what woud happen if they would admit it's a flaw? They would need to recal all panels and fix the hardware. So they better say it's a feature. Same for coil whine - it's ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure it is fixable but they don't in current models as you have said. It's same like nvidia lied 970 is 4gb card. Once users found they have said it was a misscomunication between marketing and engineers. Lol, who the hell would believe these fairytales ?


Right? I wish Dell would just make an IPS G Sync monitor already. Scan lines don't bother me as I didn't even notice them and didn't bother looking for them. The BLB however, that is something I'm pretty sensitive too. First world problems...


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVOBunny*
> 
> Good news. got a email from amazon today. My monitor is being prepare to ship. and with one day shipping i should get it Thursday.


That's great to hear!







I hope I get an email for my Amazon order as well...


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVOBunny*
> 
> Good news. got a email from amazon today. My monitor is being prepare to ship. and with one day shipping i should get it Thursday.


When did you order yours? Also is that US Amazon?


----------



## solBLACK

I received an email from Amazon saying my order was cancelled. It's no longer showing in my orders...


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> I received an email from Amazon saying my order was cancelled. It's no longer showing in my orders...


They shouldn't cancel it unless you tell them to, or if they try to charge your card and it gets denied.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> They shouldn't cancel it unless you tell them to, or if they try to charge your card and it gets denied.


I sent them an email saying I may cancel my order if I don't hear back from them with an update in a few days. A week later and I guess they decided to cancel it.


----------



## blackforce

Well what did you expect?


----------



## grizzly05

Some people miss the logic in the world.


----------



## EVOBunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> When did you order yours? Also is that US Amazon?


yes in the Amazon US. I order on February 26, 2016. early in the morning, pretty much right away when nowinstock post a link to amazon.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVOBunny*
> 
> yes in the Amazon US. I order on February 26, 2016. early in the morning, pretty much right away when nowinstock post a link to amazon.


Oh good I ordered mine around that same time, hopefully mine gets shipped soon as well.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom34*
> 
> Right? I wish Dell would just make an IPS G Sync monitor already. Scan lines don't bother me as I didn't even notice them and didn't bother looking for them. The BLB however, that is something I'm pretty sensitive too. First world problems...


Well, Dell uses the same panel in their U3515W so this will have same issues like this one but QC could be higher and they could get better panels from LG so chances to score good one are much higher. That Dell looks great, I read it can be overclocked up to 80Hz, unofrtunatelly it does not have g-sync module.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Now I've noticed I can see those scan lines even on that picture with g-sync off. But there are much less visible. It shame they are visible in real world situations.
> 
> Btw, can you elaborate more about the uniformity on your panel ? I believe these screens are far better than AUO panels without any yellowish hue on the screen. Is this right ? What about glow from appx. 70 - 80cm ? It is intrusive when playing dark games ? It's silver, yellow or orange ? thx.


canlines are visible in games....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torqueroll*
> 
> Took some images of my monitor exibiting the dreaded scanlines. My monitor shows scanlines only if G-sync is ON regardless of OC 60hz or 100Hz.. Everything is perfect if I turn off G-sync. So to me it's directly related to G-sync.
> 
> Pictures are taken with a tripod and at an angle to avoid moire as much as possible. The scanlines will of course be at an angle as well. It is quite hard to capture and actually easier to see IRL than in this picture but I think it gives a good idea of the scanlines. THe picture only shows the scanlines on the dark grey area but they are actually visible from top to bottom IRL. The camera was adjusted for correct exposure on the dark grey mountain area.
> 
> It's easier to see if you download both images and switch between them in fullscreen.
> 
> G-SYNC ON
> 
> V-SYNC OFF


Also v-sync image has scanlines. To get rid of them, you have to disable OC from OSD of the monitor


----------



## torqueroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> canlines are visible in games....
> Also v-sync image has scanlines. To get rid of them, you have to disable OC from OSD of the monitor


Yes, I agree. Did more testing without the OC. Although the scanlines on the v-sync image is unnoticable in gaming and at 40+ fps is extremely hard to see. I would be able to live with this amount of scanline. Sadly turning on G-sync is a different story.

Depending on the scenery in gaming it is easy to see the scanlines. fex...During night on Far Cry Primal the scanlines was very noticable.


----------



## k1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torqueroll*
> 
> Yes, I agree. Did more testing without the OC. Although the scanlines on the v-sync image is unnoticable in gaming and at 40+ fps is extremely hard to see. I would be able to live with this amount of scanline. Sadly turning on G-sync is a different story.
> 
> Depending on the scenery in gaming it is easy to see the scanlines. fex...During night on Far Cry Primal the scanlines was very noticable.


Hi Torquetroll, at what distance do you sit from the screen? I see scanlines when I'm close (when I put my nose on the screen) in games, but don't notice them from my sitting position (around 90cm from the screen) during gameplay. I even brought down the fps to around 30 in all the games I've tried and don't notice them during gameplay (the games I 've tried it on are farc cry 4, witcher 3 , world of warcraft , heroes of the storm, warhammer vermintide, Shadows of Mordor and Tomb Raider the 2013 one).


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> Well what did you expect?


I expect Amazon to let me cancel my own order. Especially if they don't respond for a week when the thing says 24hours.


----------



## torqueroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> Hi Torquetroll, at what distance do you sit from the screen? I see scanlines when I'm close (when I put my nose on the screen) in games, but don't notice them from my sitting position (around 90cm from the screen) during gameplay. I even brought down the fps to around 30 in all the games I've tried and don't notice them during gameplay (the games I 've tried it on are farc cry 4, witcher 3 , world of warcraft , heroes of the storm, warhammer vermintide, Shadows of Mordor and Tomb Raider the 2013 one).


I can see them from about 1m and closer. The scanlines aren't always easy to see in a game depending on what's on the screen but certian times the scanlines are very noticable. In warframe which is a fast paced game I don't really notice the scanlines but f.ex in Far Cry Primal during the night fog the scanlines are annoying.


----------



## PeeteTheSwede

I can also confirm that scanlines can be seen as long as overclocking is enabled, no matter if you choose 60 or 100 hz and even without G-Sync.
They are VERY faint without G-Sync but are more present with G-Sync on. I run most games at 70+ fps so the scanlines are ver veryy faint then even with G-Sync
I have no issues with them in games so far since I cannot see them from 70-100 cm away anyways.
Disabling Overclocking and no G-Sync -> Zero scan lines if you really need to get rid of them.

Btw, Portal 2 is amazing on this Screen







Full AA(ingame) and my GPUs are still asleep. I really like style of this game even that its a bit "old" now. Have played it before but thought I would give it a try again


----------



## -Mick-

Has any one tried overclocking this monitor _without_ the overclocking enabled via the OSD.
Just as you would any other monitor without the OC feature.
Are the scanlines still present then ?


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Mick-*
> 
> Has any one tried overclocking this monitor _without_ the overclocking enabled via the OSD.
> Just as you would any other monitor without the OC feature.
> Are the scanlines still present then ?


Pretty interesting hypothesis.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Pretty interesting hypothesis.


As scanlines are present even without overclocking wit g-sync on I can't see any reason why this should make a difference.


----------



## -Mick-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> As scanlines are present even without overclocking wit g-sync on I can't see any reason why this should make a difference.


So you have scan lines even with overclocking Disabled in the OSD

Basically you have scanlines at default out of the box ?


----------



## Radox-0

I think what he is saying is once the G-Sync module is active you will see scanlines regardless of the refresh rate.

Separately retailer accepted coil whine RMA, now the waiting game for the replacement panels to come in . Going to be without a monitor for nearly a month, its painful


----------



## Rush747red

Just got the email from Amazon US. Expected delivery next Tuesday. Now i just got to figure out how to vesa mount it to my race sim rig. It would not be a problem but the monitor has recessed vesa holes so i hope longer screws and spacers will secure it.


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rush747red*
> 
> Just got the email from Amazon US. Expected delivery next Tuesday. Now i just got to figure out how to vesa mount it to my race sim rig. It would not be a problem but the monitor has recessed vesa holes so i hope longer screws and spacers will secure it.


I just received my email from Amazon US... Expected ship date March 25 with a delivery date of Monday, March 28









Now I just have to sell my 3 ROG Swifts PG278Q


----------



## jacob650

I still didn't get no e-mail from Amazon?! Should I contact them I ordered mines on the 27th last month


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> I just received my email from Amazon US... Expected ship date March 25 with a delivery date of Monday, March 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to sell my 3 ROG Swifts PG278Q


Maybe sell one and keep 2 to put them on either side of the PG348Q! Triple monitor setup with the PG348Q in the middle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> I still didn't get no e-mail from Amazon?! Should I contact them I ordered mines on the 27th last month


Still no email for me either and I ordered on the 26th.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> Maybe sell one and keep 2 to put them on either side of the PG348Q! Triple monitor setup with the PG348Q in the middle.
> Still no email for me either and I ordered on the 26th.


Also ordered on the 26th. Rep told me my delivery eta is the 12th April thru chat, no email for me as well. Ordering this monitor has taught me a serious lesson in patience


----------



## Kylis

Just for clarification, I ordered mine at 12:05 pm on the 26th.


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> Maybe sell one and keep 2 to put them on either side of the PG348Q! Triple monitor setup with the PG348Q in the middle.


Unfortunately, I don't have the space to do that (but very interesting). Also, the selling of the PG278Qs subsidizes the cost of the PG348Q.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Mick-*
> 
> Has any one tried overclocking this monitor _without_ the overclocking enabled via the OSD.
> Just as you would any other monitor without the OC feature.
> Are the scanlines still present then ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Pretty interesting hypothesis.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> As scanlines are present even without overclocking wit g-sync on I can't see any reason why this should make a difference.


I have no scan lines with overclocking disabled and G-Sync on. None. Zero. Nada. It's perfect this way. Just perfect. Watching Harry Potter series right now and I'm in love with this









If I enable overclocking, they appear even if I still have 60hz in NVIDIA control panel. Then when I set it to 90hz from control panel, they're very faint on desktop but quite visible in some games like Rise of the Tomb Raider that I tried quickly. I also used a few minutes to try manually overclocking via the control panel but I really don't have any interest at the moment to play with pixel clocks...

If I overclock and disable G-Sync, they're still visible. Disabling G-sync doesn't make any difference for me.

Guys remember we're dealing with just a handful of units here so we can't really conclude ALL of them have some problems in some situation. Some of ours sure have them, but like in my case, I don't have any problems with 60hz and G-Sync on as I've said earlier too. Sad that one had issues with g-sync enabled


----------



## Metros

It seems TFT central is trying to confirm a few things with ASUS, could it be scan lines

Also he said the review will be up on the website this week, so it might be tomorrow

https://twitter.com/TFTCentral?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I think what he is saying is once the G-Sync module is active you will see scanlines regardless of the refresh rate.
> 
> Separately retailer accepted coil whine RMA, now the waiting game for the replacement panels to come in . Going to be without a monitor for nearly a month, its painful


Yes, exactly... But I don't
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> I have no scan lines with overclocking disabled and G-Sync on. None. Zero. Nada. It's perfect this way. Just perfect. Watching Harry Potter series right now and I'm in love with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I enable overclocking, they appear even if I still have 60hz in NVIDIA control panel. Then when I set it to 90hz from control panel, they're very faint on desktop but quite visible in some games like Rise of the Tomb Raider that I tried quickly. I also used a few minutes to try manually overclocking via the control panel but I really don't have any interest at the moment to play with pixel clocks...
> 
> If I overclock and disable G-Sync, they're still visible. Disabling G-sync doesn't make any difference for me.
> 
> Guys remember we're dealing with just a handful of units here so we can't really conclude ALL of them have some problems in some situation. Some of ours sure have them, but like in my case, I don't have any problems with 60hz and G-Sync on as I've said earlier too. Sad that one had issues with g-sync enabled


Interesting, so what when you overclocked manually in nvcp or cru ? Does it have scanlines as well ?

I'm sure lot of people are buying these monitors because of 100Hz so there is no reason to not overclock them. Then I could buy Dell which is for 750 euro if I want to use 60hz.


----------



## wovie

I haven't been keeping up with this thread, but it seems like everyone is experiencing issues with scanlines. Amazon US has started to ship out some, including mine, so there should be a lot of activity here in the upcoming days. Let's see if there's at least one perfect unit out there...


----------



## -Mick-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> I have no scan lines with overclocking disabled and G-Sync on. None. Zero. Nada. It's perfect this way. Just perfect. Watching Harry Potter series right now and I'm in love with this


This is what I gathered, from reading other users posts.

Have you tried over clocking the monitor from the NVidia/AMD control panel without having the monitors over clocking feature enabled ?

Just a thought that this over clocking feature is doing more than just telling the OS its capable of X refresh rate.


----------



## Tenth

Hey guys, first post.. Been stalking this forum for the past 2 weeks..
I ordered my display from ORIGIN last week. I got a call from the sales associate today and told me he contacted ASUS directly and verified a display shipment will be delivered next week and will be shipping mine to me on Thursday March 31st. He also gave me upgraded shipping at no cost.

So hopefully another batch of display's are being sent to all the suppliers. oh and I live in California bay area


----------



## EVOBunny

I receive mines from amazon US today. anyone one else get there. I just play around a bit. mostly watch videos. nothing wrong so far. little BLB. not enough to bug me. will try some some gaming later.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVOBunny*
> 
> I receive mines from amazon US today. anyone one else get there. I just play around a bit. mostly watch videos. nothing wrong so far. little BLB. not enough to bug me. will try some some gaming later.


What about scan lines


----------



## AledJ

Just had my screen today and I am blown away by the quality of the display in games, with Rise of Tomb Raider looking even better to Witcher 3 looking amazing with sun light effects. The screen is huge........and the pictures I saw on-line before hand do not do it justice.

But I have one issue:



(This picture was taken when using steam, but also appeared in youtube videos)

This was taken when my monitor was set to 100Hz and you see some odd vertical lines, but if I reduce the screen to 95Hz then its ok. I have lowered the anti-aliasing in Dirt Rally as a test so that the fps would increase to 100, but I did not see the same issue as I did in that picture. While playing Rise of Tomb Raider and Witcher 3, I could not replicate the same problem as seen in the picture.. I have also noticed those vertical lines on some youtube videos as well.

Has anyone else had this issue?

As for other issue people have mentioned: No real BLB unless its on a loading screen, and not seeing any scan lines as of yet.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, exactly... But I don't
> Interesting, so what when you overclocked manually in nvcp or cru ? Does it have scanlines as well ?
> 
> I'm sure lot of people are buying these monitors because of 100Hz so there is no reason to not overclock them. Then I could buy Dell which is for 750 euro if I want to use 60hz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Mick-*
> 
> This is what I gathered, from reading other users posts.
> 
> Have you tried over clocking the monitor from the NVidia/AMD control panel without having the monitors over clocking feature enabled ?
> 
> Just a thought that this over clocking feature is doing more than just telling the OS its capable of X refresh rate.


Yes but after some minutes of unsuccessful tries I gave up. No time to tinker with it now unfortunately.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AledJ*
> 
> Just had my screen today and I am blown away by the quality of the display in games, with Rise of Tomb Raider looking even better to Witcher 3 looking amazing with sun light effects. The screen is huge........and the pictures I saw on-line before hand do not do it justice.
> 
> But I have one issue:
> 
> 
> 
> (This picture was taken when using steam, but also appeared in youtube videos)
> 
> This was taken when my monitor was set to 100Hz and you see some odd vertical lines, but if I reduce the screen to 95Hz then its ok. I have lowered the anti-aliasing in Dirt Rally as a test so that the fps would increase to 100, but I did not see the same issue as I did in that picture. While playing Rise of Tomb Raider and Witcher 3, I could not replicate the same problem as seen in the picture.. I have also noticed those vertical lines on some youtube videos as well.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue?
> 
> As for other issue people have mentioned: No real BLB unless its on a loading screen, and not seeing any scan lines as of yet.


It's amazing! And yeah I got that issue too at 100hz.at 95&90 not. What graphics card do you have? GTX 970 here.


----------



## ThePeanut

Hey everyone. I am new to this forum. I have ordered the PG348Q as well (in Germany) and it is supposed to arrive sometime beginning of April. I must say, I am really disappointed if the monitor turns out to have all or even some of the flaws you guys describe. Because I am not so familiar with the technical terms in english, I would like to clarify;

- Vertical lines when set to 100Hz
- "coil whine" (high frequence pitch tone?
- White web pages look yellow
- Scanlines

That's pretty much it, right? I will be such a pain to pack it all up and return it if it turns out I have the same issues...


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, exactly... But I don't


I am sure you don't. Simple fact is each moniter seems to behave slightly different. Mine had coil whine, plenty of other people's did not. Mine did not have easily visible scanlines (well as bad as most in here seem to show) others do. Some have had dead pixels, others have not and so on.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I am sure you don't. Simple fact is each moniter seems to behave slightly different. Mine had coil whine, plenty of other people's did not. Mine did not have easily visible scanlines (well as bad as most in here seem to show) others do. Some have had dead pixels, others have not and so on.


Yes, seems it is a ridiculous lottery here as well. But for much higher price than AUO 144Hz panels....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePeanut*
> 
> Hey everyone. I am new to this forum. I have ordered the PG348Q as well (in Germany) and it is supposed to arrive sometime beginning of April. I must say, I am really disappointed if the monitor turns out to have all or even some of the flaws you guys describe. Because I am not so familiar with the technical terms in english, I would like to clarify;
> 
> - Vertical lines when set to 100Hz
> - "coil whine" (high frequence pitch tone?
> - White web pages look yellow
> - Scanlines
> 
> That's pretty much it, right? I will be such a pain to pack it all up and return it if it turns out I have the same issues...


I believe this statement is not true with these panels "White web pages look yellow". This is common issue with AUO panels, especially 144Hz ones but I really hope this LG does not suffer from this. Can any owner confirm that white uniformity is good on this panel ?


----------



## AledJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Yes but after some minutes of unsuccessful tries I gave up. No time to tinker with it now unfortunately.
> It's amazing! And yeah I got that issue too at 100hz.at 95&90 not. What graphics card do you have? GTX 970 here.


I have now just left it at 95Hz as the extra 5Hz is not a major loss, and I have a msi 980Ti in my system.

My current set-up:


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, seems it is a ridiculous lottery here as well. But for much higher price than AUO 144Hz panels....


Indeed. Having said that I am sure most of us here can agree, start up a game like witcher 3 and it hits home why we brought this panel, its a sight to behold


----------



## Merranza

It's always hard to evaluate the prevalence of monitors with issues vs good monitors but this scanlines problem is pretty concerning.

BB Canada still doesn't have the PG348Q in stock so it will give some more time to see how this unfolds and if Asus denies the problem like Acer.

I also wonder what Nvidia's stance on this would be


----------



## Killathas

For those of us that purchased the monitor from Amazon on Feb 26th. My credit card was charged today, and it shows the monitor will be delivered on Tuesday.


----------



## Metros

New TFT central review up

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg348q.htm


----------



## wovie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> New TFT central review up
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg348q.htm


Not one mention of scanlines. If they got a cherry-picked unit, at least it means that some perfect units do exist. If they chose to ignore it, well, bad news for us..


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killathas*
> 
> For those of us that purchased the monitor from Amazon on Feb 26th. My credit card was charged today, and it shows the monitor will be delivered on Tuesday.


Ordered mine at 12:05pm Pacific on the 26th and still no email yet.


----------



## Killathas

I didnt get the email, but I logged on to Amazon and it shows "Preparing for Shipment". I am guessing the email will come when it actually does ship.

It is expected to ship today.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killathas*
> 
> I didnt get the email, but I logged on to Amazon and it shows "Preparing for Shipment". I am guessing the email will come when it actually does ship.
> 
> It is expected to ship today.


Mine isn't listed as preparing for shipment yet either.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wovie*
> 
> Not one mention of scanlines. If they got a cherry-picked unit, at least it means that some perfect units do exist. If they chose to ignore it, well, bad news for us..


Well he never said anything about scan lines, he might not even know what they are on the monitor.


----------



## Killathas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Well he never said anything about scan lines, he might not even know what they are on the monitor.


Or he might consider them irrelevant because most people don't view their monitor 5 cm from the screen.

"As close as you can get without getting your eyes wet." - Old Gregg


----------



## ThePeanut

*Screen seems somewhat fussy with graphics card choice and overdrive bug needs fixing at 95/100Hz.*

I know he isnt "Asus", but at least it got mentioned that it needs "fixing".


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePeanut*
> 
> *Screen seems somewhat fussy with graphics card choice and overdrive bug needs fixing at 95/100Hz.*
> 
> I know he isnt "Asus", but at least it got mentioned that it needs "fixing".


Not seen anyone complain about the issue


----------



## Metros

Any sort of Microfibre cloth you guys use for dusting the screen, could you link a good one

I think I will get these

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microfibers-Cleaning-Cloths-Spectacles-Silverware-Black-Grey-Green-Blue-Yellow/dp/B00C924HA6/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Any sort of Microfibre cloth you guys use for dusting the screen, could you link a good one
> 
> I think I will get these
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microfibers-Cleaning-Cloths-Spectacles-Silverware-Black-Grey-Green-Blue-Yellow/dp/B00C924HA6/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


I use this stuff: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ecomoist-Natural-Screen-Cleaner-Microfiber/dp/B00846UAZM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1458926200&sr=8-3&keywords=Screen+spray comes with a cloth and larger bottles of the stuff can be had. Been using it on this panel and prior 3440 x 1440 panel for last year and a bit no issue. Great stuff and leaves no smudges. Works well to clean the frame itself also


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I use this stuff: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ecomoist-Natural-Screen-Cleaner-Microfiber/dp/B00846UAZM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1458926200&sr=8-3&keywords=Screen+spray comes with a cloth and larger bottles of the stuff can be had. Been using it on this panel and prior 3440 x 1440 panel for last year and a bit no issue. Great stuff and leaves no smudges. Works well to clean the frame itself also


Is the Microfibre cloth that comes with it good quality and is it fine to just use the cloth that comes with the product for dusting

Does the cloth cope with more than one use


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Is the Microfibre cloth that comes with it good quality and is it fine to just use the cloth that comes with the product for dusting
> 
> Does the cloth cope with more than one use


Yep solid quality and thick cloth. Been using it for a year and its going strong. Also use it on my case, made out of tempered glass so alot of surface area to clean each time, then clean my various peripherals followed up by the washing machine (not cleaning the machine, going in the wash itself







. Doing this once a week for a year and still holds together.


----------



## AledJ

Ok ran into a little issue.....I have set the rog light logo to level 2 in the settings, but when I then boot my system up after a while the light does not come on. The little light on the right hand side of the monitor does, but not the rog logo under the stand. I have tried setting it to level 3 and then turned it off for a while, but still when the system boots up the rog logo does not come on.

Any ideas?


----------



## AledJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kars10*
> 
> no one else has the problem with the ROG LED projection ("light in motion") at the stand not turning back on when the monitor comes out of sleep?


I have the same issue with the rog led not coming back on, but mine happens when I turn the pc off and then come back some time after. Have you managed to fix the issue?


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> New TFT central review up
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg348q.htm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePeanut*
> 
> *Screen seems somewhat fussy with graphics card choice and overdrive bug needs fixing at 95/100Hz.*
> 
> I know he isnt "Asus", but at least it got mentioned that it needs "fixing".


Yes, all asus hit 100Hz unlike acer, and who cares about it getting a little bit fussy! just lower refresh rate to 90Hz - and no more artifacts and fussiness!









What an epic fail from asus, poor ROG fans









About scanlines - TFT central didn't see it, because they think it's OK?









(i'm not a fan of acer, gave up on it after returning 7 monitors







)


----------



## RGSPro

Received mine from VM today. Beautiful! 100Hz overclock works fine, no coil whine. Quality and finish are much nicer than my X34.

Of course, scan lines in the Pendulum demo at low FPS, looks exactly like my Acer does. Gsync off and they disappear.


----------



## seross69

Why does anyone care about scan lines at low fps???? I am not going to play their??? Don't think anyone else is?????


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Why does anyone care about scan lines at low fps???? I am not going to play their??? Don't think anyone else is?????


Yeah I am not sure. I don't care at all. They aren't there with Gsync so if I wanna do fancy photo editing or something I can just turn it off.


----------



## ozzy1925

every person ordered on the 26-27th of february got an email from amazon us ?Because it still says:We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> every person ordered on the 26-27th of february got an email from amazon us ?Because it still says:We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date.


Ordered mine at 12:05pm pacific on the 26th and still haven't gotten any email and the order still says it hasn't shipped yet. : / however people that ordered 4 hours before me have gotten their emails.

I wonder if anyone that ordered on the 27th got an email.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> Ordered mine at 12:05pm pacific on the 26th and still haven't gotten any email and the order still says it hasn't shipped yet. : / however people that ordered 4 hours before me have gotten their emails.
> 
> I wonder if anyone that ordered on the 27th got an email.


Canceled my Amazon order I had on the 26th because my VM unit came in!









Never got an email from Amazon though...


----------



## Badass1982

VM unit?


----------



## blackforce

Velocity Micro, will have the one i orderd on the 15th, next week on the 30th

http://www.velocitymicro.com/wizard.php?iid=308
the price has went up to 1,359 though got mine for 1,299


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> Received mine from VM today. Beautiful! 100Hz overclock works fine, no coil whine. Quality and finish are much nicer than my X34.
> 
> Of course, scan lines in the Pendulum demo at low FPS, looks exactly like my Acer does. Gsync off and they disappear.


What manufacture date is it, on the IO of the monitor


----------



## misiak

Guys, can someone measure the deep from stand back leg till the LCD screen ? Looks to me much less than X34 which would be good for my table


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys, can someone measure the deep from stand back leg till the LCD screen ? Looks to me much less than X34 which would be good for my table


It's 26- 29 cms (depends how high / low the moniter is as it adjusts height on a slant) from the edge of the back leg to the front edge of the screen


----------



## Metros

Can someone ask TFT central/Badass about these scan lines and if he can get an answer from ASUS


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> It's 26- 29 cms (depends how high / low the moniter is as it adjusts height on a slant) from the edge of the back leg to the front edge of the screen


Thx, it's pretty deep, it would take half of my desk as I have only 60cm


----------



## wovie

Wow after seeing scanlines (pendulum demo) in person for the first time, I have to say it's a completely non-issue for me. It did not bother me at all during a brief gaming session.

I played The Division for a couple hours and this monitor is just awesome. I can't maintain 100 fps, but of course with G-SYNC enabled, the various frame rates from 50-100 fps are buttery smooth.

There is some backlight bleed for me, predominantly at the left top and bottom corners, but the monitor offers so much real estate that I didn't notice it.

Anyway I'll need to try out some more use cases - other games, web browsing, watching movies - but so far I'm very impressed and happy with this monitor.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wovie*
> 
> Wow after seeing scanlines (pendulum demo) in person for the first time, I have to say it's a completely non-issue for me. It did not bother me at all during a brief gaming session.
> 
> I played The Division for a couple hours and this monitor is just awesome. I can't maintain 100 fps, but of course with G-SYNC enabled, the various frame rates from 50-100 fps are buttery smooth.
> 
> There is some backlight bleed for me, predominantly at the left top and bottom corners, but the monitor offers so much real estate that I didn't notice it.
> 
> Anyway I'll need to try out some more use cases - other games, web browsing, watching movies - but so far I'm very impressed and happy with this monitor.


What is your manufacture date


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What manufacture date is it, on the IO of the monitor


It's Feb 2016


----------



## Metros

How do you guys carry the monitor when moving it, I use the feet to lift it


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> How do you guys carry the monitor when moving it, I use the feet to lift it


By the frame? Sort of a strange question...


----------



## Kylis

I haven't gotten mine yet but i would probably carry it by the frame and post of the stand.


----------



## vroom34

I asked TFT Central if they receive cherry picked monitors from Asus and have yet to get an answer. My panel had a disproportionate amount of backlight bleed compared to what they showed in the review. Picture I took was with a calibrated screen. Here is my picture again for comparison. I took this in a blackened room with no flash.



Here is what TFT had.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom34*
> 
> I asked TFT Central if they receive cherry picked monitors from Asus and have yet to get an answer. My panel had a disproportionate amount of backlight bleed compared to what they showed in the review. Picture I took was with a calibrated screen. Here is my picture again for comparison. I took this in a blackened room with no flash.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what TFT had.


This does not surprise me. You can bet they've got a cherry and maybe they've got paid to write a great review as well. It's ridiculous, anyone is speaking about scan lines and they didn't mention it at all...

Btw, that uniformity looks horrible, 30%, are they serious ?

And yes, same as with PG279Q, they did not mention temperature shift at all and also BLB was just from other world. Just compare it to these 20 PGs computer longe tested, ridiculous


----------



## kanttii

I tilt the monitor to my chest with the backside towards me. Hands on the feet from the underside. I've moved it just once though, from the living room floor to the desk ?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> How do you guys carry the monitor when moving it, I use the feet to lift it


Hah, its an awkward one to carry right. Took me a few moments to find a way of holding it. Use one hand to grab the feet from the centre, normally backleg mainly in my fingers then the centre in my palm then have the other hand holding the panel steady while the front of the panel is against my body. So convoluted holding this panel hah


----------



## -Mick-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom34*
> 
> I asked TFT Central if they receive cherry picked monitors from Asus and have yet to get an answer. My panel had a disproportionate amount of backlight bleed compared to what they showed in the review. Picture I took was with a calibrated screen. Here is my picture again for comparison. I took this in a blackened room with no flash.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2736985/width/500/height/1000
> 
> Here is what TFT had.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2743847/width/500/height/1000


To get an image to compare with what TFTCentral has posted first you need to set the same monitor settings and second so people can compare you will need the same camera settings to ensure the exposure is the same.
TFTC pic was 1/8s, f3.2 iso 800 yours was 1/12s, f2.4, iso 3200
your exposure was more than twice that of TFTCentrals pic, hence showing alot more bleed.


----------



## kennyleong0226

HI, I just purchased a pg348q a few days ago, and I was wondering is overclocking the refresh rate safe to do?


----------



## blackforce

yea go for 200 hz


----------



## vroom34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Mick-*
> 
> To get an image to compare with what TFTCentral has posted first you need to set the same monitor settings and second so people can compare you will need the same camera settings to ensure the exposure is the same.
> TFTC pic was 1/8s, f3.2 iso 800 yours was 1/12s, f2.4, iso 3200
> your exposure was more than twice that of TFTCentrals pic, hence showing alot more bleed.


My pic was taken with a calibrated screen using Calman RGB (see prev. post where I posted my ICC profile) to the same brightness level. I didn't pay attention to the camera settings, but if I were to use the same argument, TFTs settings could have indeed minimized it. If you look at the settings TFT used and the settings I posted they are nearly identical, with the brightness and contrast settings being identical.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/760

I'm no image expert but what I did see in my panel - and I am in no way an outlier here judging by experience of some X34 buyers - is nothing like TFTs image. It is far far worse. I wish I still had the monitor as I would take a picture with the same camera settings.

The argument I was trying to make is that there is no way a buyer can pick one of these up and be guaranteed the same level of screen quality as reviewers who get sent cherry picked panels from the manufacturer.

The forums are full of reports of shoddy quality control and one only needs to look at the Asus's recall of the PG279Q as proof.

This is a niche product and the argument that only unhappy buyers post doesn't go nearly as far as a mainstream product that sells by the truckload.


----------



## ThePeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom34*
> 
> I asked TFT Central if they receive cherry picked monitors from Asus and have yet to get an answer. My panel had a disproportionate amount of backlight bleed compared to what they showed in the review. Picture I took was with a calibrated screen. Here is my picture again for comparison. I took this in a blackened room with no flash.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what TFT had.


What exactly do you mean by having calibrated it? Did you just change the settings or actually use something like "Spyder"? What software did you use to check it out?


----------



## vroom34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePeanut*
> 
> What exactly do you mean by having calibrated it? Did you just change the settings or actually use something like "Spyder"? What software did you use to check it out?


Calman RGB, and an X-Rite i1Display Pro, arguably much better than the datacolor Spyder stuff. Look at my post for the full before and after report.


----------



## ThePeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom34*
> 
> Calman RGB, and an X-Rite i1Display Pro, arguably much better than the datacolor Spyder stuff. Look at my post for the full before and after report.


Thank you for your quick reply. So you used both of their hardware as well?


----------



## Triniboi82

Looks like Amazon has begun preparing my order, no email tho.

There's a brand new unit on ebay if anyone wants to try grab it, but the seller wants at least $1800 to buy it now so you gonna have to bid it out.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Looks like Amazon has begun preparing my order, no email tho.
> 
> There's a brand new unit on ebay if anyone wants to try grab it, but the seller wants at least $1800 to buy it now so you gonna have to bid it out.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


What time of day on the 26th did you order yours?


----------



## -Mick-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Mick-*
> 
> To get an image to compare with what TFTCentral has posted first you need to set the same monitor settings and second so people can compare you will need the same camera settings to ensure the exposure is the same.
> TFTC pic was 1/8s, f3.2 iso 800 yours was 1/12s, f2.4, iso 3200
> your exposure was more than twice that of TFTCentrals pic, hence showing alot more bleed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom34*
> 
> My pic was taken with a calibrated screen using Calman RGB (see prev. post where I posted my ICC profile) to the same brightness level. I didn't pay attention to the camera settings, but if I were to use the same argument, TFTs settings could have indeed minimized it. If you look at the settings TFT used and the settings I posted they are nearly identical, with the brightness and contrast settings being identical.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/760
> 
> I'm no image expert but what I did see in my panel - and I am in no way an outlier here judging by experience of some X34 buyers - is nothing like TFTs image. It is far far worse. I wish I still had the monitor as I would take a picture with the same camera settings.
> 
> The argument I was trying to make is that there is no way a buyer can pick one of these up and be guaranteed the same level of screen quality as reviewers who get sent cherry picked panels from the manufacturer.
> 
> The forums are full of reports of shoddy quality control and one only needs to look at the Asus's recall of the PG279Q as proof.
> 
> This is a niche product and the argument that only unhappy buyers post doesn't go nearly as far as a mainstream product that sells by the truckload.


Yeah you're probably right. TFTCentral more than likely has been sent a cherry picked unit, it'd be silly of ASUS not to.

All I was trying to say is the only way to show other people on the internet, by posting comparison pictures is you need to use the same settings.
By using anything but, looks like you are exaggerating the problem you have.
If you say you are using the same brightness and contrast etc. then just set your camera up with the same settings used by whoever you are comparing with.

On another note regarding bleed, have you tried "massaging" it away. Just take a microfibre cloth and rub quite firmly across the area that has the bleed


----------



## k1000

Same as What Kantti
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Mick-*
> 
> On another note regarding bleed, have you tried "massaging" it away. Just take a microfibre cloth and rub quite firmly across the area that has the bleed


Hi Mick, does this trick of 'massaging' the bleed actually work? How much pressure do you have to put and how long do you have to massage the area?


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom34*
> 
> My pic was taken with a calibrated screen using Calman RGB (see prev. post where I posted my ICC profile) to the same brightness level. I didn't pay attention to the camera settings, but if I were to use the same argument, TFTs settings could have indeed minimized it. If you look at the settings TFT used and the settings I posted they are nearly identical, with the brightness and contrast settings being identical.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/760
> 
> I'm no image expert but what I did see in my panel - and I am in no way an outlier here judging by experience of some X34 buyers - is nothing like TFTs image. It is far far worse. I wish I still had the monitor as I would take a picture with the same camera settings.
> 
> The argument I was trying to make is that there is no way a buyer can pick one of these up and be guaranteed the same level of screen quality as reviewers who get sent cherry picked panels from the manufacturer.
> 
> The forums are full of reports of shoddy quality control and one only needs to look at the Asus's recall of the PG279Q as proof.
> 
> This is a niche product and the argument that only unhappy buyers post doesn't go nearly as far as a mainstream product that sells by the truckload.


anddddddddddddddddd


----------



## vroom34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePeanut*
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply. So you used both of their hardware as well?


How do you mean?


----------



## vroom34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Mick-*
> 
> Yeah you're probably right. TFTCentral more than likely has been sent a cherry picked unit, it'd be silly of ASUS not to.
> 
> All I was trying to say is the only way to show other people on the internet, by posting comparison pictures is you need to use the same settings.
> By using anything but, looks like you are exaggerating the problem you have.
> If you say you are using the same brightness and contrast etc. then just set your camera up with the same settings used by whoever you are comparing with.
> 
> On another note regarding bleed, have you tried "massaging" it away. Just take a microfibre cloth and rub quite firmly across the area that has the bleed


I took the screen back to BB.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

It's sad but all of these pannels will have blb unless you got a cherry picked one. There is no way in hell tft centrals was an off the shelf unit. I have tested over 10 predator x34's (same panel) and every single one has corner bleed. Some worse some less but nothing like tft centrals level of almost no bleed. Unless you can go through 100+ units to screen out an almost perfect one or get lucky, your sol.


----------



## vroom34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> It's sad but all of these pannels will have blb unless you got a cherry picked one. There is no way in hell tft centrals was an off the shelf unit. I have tested over 10 predator x34's (same panel) and every single one has corner bleed. Some worse some less but nothing like tft centrals level of almost no bleed. Unless you can go through 100+ units to screen out an almost perfect one or get lucky, your sol.


This is exactly what buyers need to realize and TFT Central - unless I missed them - should put disclaimers on their reviews saying where they got the panel (just like how Consumer Reports says they buy at retail all the products they review).


----------



## wovie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What is your manufacture date


January 2016


----------



## ThePeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom34*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ThePeanut*
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply. So you used both of their hardware as well?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you mean?
Click to expand...

The software you have mentioned can be used with hardware (mouse looking device). So I was wondering whether you use their software only to discover possible flaws or actually have their hardware to properly calibrate the screen.
The pack (software and that device) cost like 170€ here in Germany.


----------



## -Mick-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> Same as What Kantti
> Hi Mick, does this trick of 'massaging' the bleed actually work? How much pressure do you have to put and how long do you have to massage the area?


Yeah, as long as you are not confusing bleed with glow.
All IPS panels have glow.
Bleed is from manufacture,assembly or just simply the panel shifted or twisted during transport causing pressure around the edges of the screen.

Ideally you want to be in a darkened room displaying a black image so you can see the bleed. With one hand on the back of the monitor behind the area of bleed rub a microfibre quite firmly on and around the area of bleed.
What you are trying to do is relieve the pressure from the edges by pushing it back into its natural position.


----------



## vroom34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePeanut*
> 
> The software you have mentioned can be used with hardware (mouse looking device). So I was wondering whether you use their software only to discover possible flaws or actually have their hardware to properly calibrate the screen.
> The pack (software and that device) cost like 170€ here in Germany.


Yes, you need the hardware to measure output from the screen.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Mick-*
> 
> Yeah, as long as you are not confusing bleed with glow.
> All IPS panels have glow.
> Bleed is from manufacture,assembly or just simply the panel shifted or twisted during transport causing pressure around the edges of the screen.
> 
> Ideally you want to be in a darkened room displaying a black image so you can see the bleed. With one hand on the back of the monitor behind the area of bleed rub a microfibre quite firmly on and around the area of bleed.
> What you are trying to do is relieve the pressure from the edges by pushing it back into its natural position.


Does this work with IPS glow as well, I do not have any backlight bleed


----------



## jacob650

WTH?! I send Amazon an email just to check on the status and they replied by apologizing for it taking so long and canceled the order so I would be "happy" WTH!? I never asked for that.


----------



## Killathas

ITT: "Wait until TFT does a review before purchasing" "TFT reviews are cherry picked"

FYI my amazon order was shipped on Friday and is due for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## -Mick-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Does this work with IPS glow as well, I do not have any backlight bleed


As said All IPS panels have glow, its inherent to the technology


----------



## nwkrep82

Mine arrived today at my job from Amazon US...


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Does this work with IPS glow as well, I do not have any backlight bleed


Well not really since IPS glow is a feature while BLB is a defect. The glow just is there.

If you notice a change when applying pressure, then it's BLB!


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killathas*
> 
> ITT: "Wait until TFT does a review before purchasing" "TFT reviews are cherry picked"
> 
> FYI my amazon order was shipped on Friday and is due for delivery tomorrow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> Mine arrived today at my job from Amazon US...


What time of day did you two order yours on the 26th or 25th?


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> What time of day did you two order yours on the 26th or 25th?


I ordered mine on 2/26 @ 12:30pm (Eastern)


----------



## D749

Wish these would come back in stock for Amazon. I have an LG 34UC97 and love it, but plan on picking up one of these.


----------



## wovie

This is an excerpt from the TFT review:
Quote:


> One thing we did notice on our test systems was an odd behaviour with the overdrive impulse at the maximum 100Hz refresh rate, and also at one step down of 95Hz. If you observe the moving car in the PixPerAn tests you can see this issue. Approximately every 10 seconds the overdrive impulse seemed to "jump", causing a large amount of overshoot to momentarily appear in front of the moving object, before quickly reverting to its normal operation. It was a very quick change but you could see it clearly. At 100Hz and with OD set to normal there is no overshoot trailing at all normally behind the car. When this "jump" happens a noticeable and pretty severe dark and pale overshoot appears in front of the car before reverting back to normal again and going through the same cycle. It was an odd behaviour and we can only assume it was an artefact resulting from the excessive refresh rate boost above the native 60Hz. At overclocked refresh rates between 60 and 90Hz this did not appear, so it seemed to be only when pushing the screen to the limit of its refresh rate overclock. We had seen something similar when we tested the Acer Predator Z35 at its maximum 200Hz overclock setting.


Has anyone been able to replicate this? I ran the PixPerAn test at 100hz and didn't notice anything. It might just be that I'm not sure what to look for.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Wish these would come back in stock for Amazon. I have an LG 34UC97 and love it, but plan on picking up one of these.


That's the jump I made. You will like the 100hz and gsync.









Though FYI this stand sits far more forward then the lg panel on the desk


----------



## Metros

Who said a new cable removed the scan lines


----------



## frankblack1

Hi Just joined today posted in new members section (OOOps My bad)

So my Question is .... Have I wasted my hard earned money on this bad boy?

I've pre- ordered and paid from overclockers uk and i'm patiently waiting in line for my panel. There seems to be alot of controversy in this thread that makes me wonder if I've done the right thing or not.
How many of the people (who have actually received and are using there screen) have felt the need to return it because they couldn't live or wasn't happy enough to keep it? just curious....

I have the haswell x99 5930 xmp overclocked cpu and 2 strix 980's factory oveerclocked in sli so would presume I have enough horsepower to drive it (until pascal's top end cards comes out)


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankblack1*
> 
> Hi Just joined today posted in new members section (OOOps My bad)
> 
> So my Question is .... Have I wasted my hard earned money on this bad boy?
> 
> I've pre- ordered and paid from overclockers uk and i'm patiently waiting in line for my panel. There seems to be alot of controversy in this thread that makes me wonder if I've done the right thing or not.
> How many of the people (who have actually received and are using there screen) have felt the need to return it because they couldn't live or wasn't happy enough to keep it? just curious....
> 
> I have the haswell x99 5930 xmp overclocked cpu and 2 strix 980's factory oveerclocked in sli so would presume I have enough horsepower to drive it (until pascal's top end cards comes out)


Personally it's a great panel and that may sound odd from someone who sent there's back and now waiting for a replacement. I imagine for every person complaining there are many who are delighted. Mine had a tiny bit of whine which I imagine most could have lived with no issue. But I was nitpicky and in hindsight maby should have kept it. I will say it's a great experience however if you get a good panel. G-sync + 100hz really transform the panel and this is from me using 3440 x 1440 since Feb 2015 and the premium for sync and 100hz is worth it. If you get a good panel you will be delighted









Yeah two Gtx 980, should offer a decent experience in most cases.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Who said a new cable removed the scan lines


I tried another Asus DP cable and there was a tiny difference but probably only because I made sure the cable was well connected on both ends









What removed a lot of them was going down to 90hz. They still are too visible in shadow of mordor so I just kept OC off


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Personally it's a great panel and that may sound odd from someone who sent there's back and now waiting for a replacement. I imagine for every person complaining there are many who are delighted. Mine had a tiny bit of whine which I imagine most could have lived with no issue. But I was nitpicky and in hindsight maby should have kept it. I will say it's a great experience however if you get a good panel. G-sync + 100hz really transform the panel and this is from me using 3440 x 1440 since Feb 2015 and the premium for sync and 100hz is worth it. If you get a good panel you will be delighted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah two Gtx 980, should offer a decent experience in most cases.


When are you getting your new monitor


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> When are you getting your new monitor


Been pencilled in for the ones arriving on the 8th of April. So hopefully by the 9th should have one again


----------



## X-72

Hey Guys,

Been stalking this thread like a number of others for quite a while now and figured it's time to join. Just curious if anyone here has ordered from Amazon US on the 27th and had any word yet? I've chatted with them many times and the most I've gotten is April 11 in stock and they gave me free one day shipping for my "trouble" of not being able to get an ETA. My pre-order was around 12:00 noon Central time on Feb 27 and so far I've got no new info.

After the first posts here from the orders on the 26th getting shipped, I tried checking and the rep I talked to wasn't able to confirm or deny that some stock may have arrived and started shipping to the first orders. Unfortunately still no estimate that I've been able to find so they may still be fulfilling 2-26 orders with whatever stock they're getting.

Thanks everyone for anyone else that posts their order date and status!


----------



## frankblack1

Thank you radox-o i have a little more confidence now

ordered mine on the 10th rang up Saturday but they couldn't give me a date although I was 8th in a line out of 16 so ......


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-72*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Been stalking this thread like a number of others for quite a while now and figured it's time to join. Just curious if anyone here has ordered from Amazon US on the 27th and had any word yet? I've chatted with them many times and the most I've gotten is April 11 in stock and they gave me free one day shipping for my "trouble" of not being able to get an ETA. My pre-order was around 12:00 noon Central time on Feb 27 and so far I've got no new info.
> 
> After the first posts here from the orders on the 26th getting shipped, I tried checking and the rep I talked to wasn't able to confirm or deny that some stock may have arrived and started shipping to the first orders. Unfortunately still no estimate that I've been able to find so they may still be fulfilling 2-26 orders with whatever stock they're getting.
> 
> Thanks everyone for anyone else that posts their order date and status!


Latest I heard of people ordering and getting theirs was 9:30 pacific. I ordered mine at 12:05 pm pacific on the 26th and still haven't gotten an email.


----------



## AledJ

How many are running this screen at 100Hz? As I have had to drop it to 95Hz due to some odd vertical lines.

And I also had an issue where the led logo was set to lvl 2 but then when I turned my system on the next day, it would not come on unless I changed the led lvl setting. Anyone else had this issue?

Other than those two slight issues I am very happy with the screen! Think I have been lucky with the scan lines issue as I cant see them or im just not looking for them, anyway dont think I could back to anything other than a curved g-sync monitor.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AledJ*
> 
> How many are running this screen at 100Hz? As I have had to drop it to 95Hz due to some odd vertical lines.
> 
> And I also had an issue where the led logo was set to lvl 2 but then when I turned my system on the next day, it would not come on unless I changed the led lvl setting. Anyone else had this issue?
> 
> Other than those two slight issues I am very happy with the screen! Think I have been lucky with the scan lines issue as I cant see them or im just not looking for them, anyway dont think I could back to anything other than a curved g-sync monitor.


You need to run the G-Sync Pendulum demo at 20 FPS, then look at the sky and mountains, with your nose to the screen, if you want to notice scan lines


----------



## blackforce

And that is a waste of time do you game at 20fps? with your nose stuck on the screen,
you guys are just silly.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AledJ*
> 
> How many are running this screen at 100Hz? As I have had to drop it to 95Hz due to some odd vertical lines.
> 
> And I also had an issue where the led logo was set to lvl 2 but then when I turned my system on the next day, it would not come on unless I changed the led lvl setting. Anyone else had this issue?
> 
> Other than those two slight issues I am very happy with the screen! Think I have been lucky with the scan lines issue as I cant see them or im just not looking for them, anyway dont think I could back to anything other than a curved g-sync monitor.


I find the underglow led abit odd. Sometimes a quick change to another level then back like yourself again fixed it. Not sure why they would not have it just stay on as there is power going to the panel


----------



## AledJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You need to run the G-Sync Pendulum demo at 20 FPS, then look at the sky and mountains, with your nose to the screen, if you want to notice scan lines


If I cant see see it at 95Hz then im not really bothered by it, if it was noticeable at 95Hz then I would have an issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I find the underglow led abit odd. Sometimes a quick change to another level then back like yourself again fixed it. Not sure why they would not have it just stay on as there is power going to the panel


Yeah, if I change it to another lvl it comes on :-| This replaced my PG278Q which has a red ring on the base which was always on, and a nice little feature. Some have said the led logo is a gimmick but I do like it one for when im in a game, and I thought it allowed you to know g-sync was on. I did email ASUS about it so will let everyone know what they come back with, maybe they can sort something to keep it on.


----------



## kanttii

Well I can see the scan lines in a number of games and on desktop content from about 1m. Not always very clearly but there's always something wrong with the picture when overclocking is enabled.

No huge deal, g-sync and the curve make it a great gaming experience at 60hz too!

In games where I can't see them I use 90hz.


----------



## jacob650

Lol freakin amazon canceled my order for no reason! i called them and they have no idea why their rep did that, but they couldn't re-order a screen since its not on the website and all they did was apologizes, i mean they barley knows whats up and what this monitor is , the other rep thought it was just a "special edition" and they will never get it in again Lol, anyways i bought an LG 34UM67 for $350 and its great, ill be using it till someone gets it in stock! tired of playing FO4 on 20" monitor lol.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> That's the jump I made. You will like the 100hz and gsync.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though FYI this stand sits far more forward then the lg panel on the desk


I ditched factory mounts awhile back - too annoyed with crappy build quality. I use an Ergotron LX HD Sit-Stand Desk Mount LCD Arm.


----------



## grizzly05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> Mine arrived today at my job from Amazon US...


How is the quality of your monitor ? Any backlight bleeding ?


----------



## slaplant

Hey guys. I received my PG348Q last night from Amazon US (ordered 2/26 @ around 10 EST). Only slight backlight bleed and minor coil whine. Going from dual monitor to this bad boy is definitely an adjustment. I was honestly considering going with the x34 in Feb but decided to stick with this monitor (love these bezels)

I just wanted to say I greatly appreciate all of the feedback the other owners have been giving for the past month, especially Metros and Radox. All of the constructive feedback and insight about the product is greatly appreciated.


----------



## torqueroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> And that is a waste of time do you game at 20fps? with your nose stuck on the screen,
> you guys are just silly.


I would be happy if the scanlines did not show at fps above 60. Sadly, I can see the scanlines even at 100fps but maybe it's only my monitor.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Lol freakin amazon canceled my order for no reason! i called them and they have no idea why their rep did that, but they couldn't re-order a screen since its not on the website and all they did was apologizes, i mean they barley knows whats up and what this monitor is , the other rep thought it was just a "special edition" and they will never get it in again Lol, anyways i bought an LG 34UM67 for $350 and its great, ill be using it till someone gets it in stock! tired of playing FO4 on 20" monitor lol.


That's what Amazon did for me as well. I did email them saying I may have to cancel my order if they don't give me an update, but they just decided to cancel it for me.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torqueroll*
> 
> I would be happy if the scanlines did not show at fps above 60. Sadly, I can see the scanlines even at 100fps but maybe it's only my monitor.


Scanlines are more noticeable on the PG than the X34 I have.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> Scanlines are more noticeable on the PG than the X34 I have.


Seems to be on a monitor by monitor basis.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slaplant*
> 
> Hey guys. I received my PG348Q last night from Amazon US (ordered 2/26 @ around 10 EST). Only slight backlight bleed and minor coil whine. Going from dual monitor to this bad boy is definitely an adjustment. I was honestly considering going with the x34 in Feb but decided to stick with this monitor (love these bezels)
> 
> I just wanted to say I greatly appreciate all of the feedback the other owners have been giving for the past month, especially Metros and Radox. All of the constructive feedback and insight about the product is greatly appreciated.


I hope you enjoy your monitor









Do you have scan lines, on G-Sync Pendulum at 20 FPS, when you put your nose to the screen, look at the sky or mountains, also what is your manufacture date


----------



## Najd

Finally got mine from Amazon today. Been trying it for the last 5 hours.

I gotta say, I was somewhat concerned about the whole scan lines issue, and while it actually exists on my monitor, I didn't notice it until some very very close inspections. And even then, not only until I got very close to the monitor. In addition to all that, they only appear on very certain situations. For me, they only appear when looking at a dark area next to a bight area, the dark area then shows some scan lines. In other words, in very high contrast scenes.

Overall, very happy with my purchase, and have no intentions of returning it. At least not yet.

With the exception of downgrading from 144Hz to 100Hz, this monitor has been a huge upgrade from my pg278q.

Here's a pic for the aforementioned scan lines in The Division at night when looking at far away tall buildings. (notice how much I'm zoomed in, and even then, not that noticeable.)



EDIT: Running at 100Hz. No issues so far.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slaplant*
> 
> Hey guys. I received my PG348Q last night from Amazon US (ordered 2/26 @ around 10 EST). Only slight backlight bleed and minor coil whine. Going from dual monitor to this bad boy is definitely an adjustment. I was honestly considering going with the x34 in Feb but decided to stick with this monitor (love these bezels)
> 
> I just wanted to say I greatly appreciate all of the feedback the other owners have been giving for the past month, especially Metros and Radox. All of the constructive feedback and insight about the product is greatly appreciated.


Great stuff







great panel is it not. Moved from mult moniter to 4K (few days) to 3440 x 1440, such an immersive resolution and at 100 hz + Gsync


----------



## Rush747red

Mine came in today also from amazon US, only played with it for about a half hour. Played some dirt rally. Picture looks awesome to me. I noticed no coil noise at all. I will have to look harder tomorrow for scanlines but i really did not notice anything at all. I did notice some backlight glow on the left lower and upper of the screen but I do not think it is that bad looking at all but that could just be me. I will test it out more tomorrow


----------



## Killathas

I received mine from Amazon today as well. I am really in love with this monitor. A huge step up from my old 22" 16:10. Some quick notes.

I do have scan lines similar to previous pictures.
I was able to OC to 100hz out of the box
I do not hear any coil whine, neither did my wife.

The only thing that is odd is I am getting the little green artifacts on certain shades of grey it goes away completely at 95hz


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rush747red*
> 
> Mine came in today also from amazon US, only played with it for about a half hour. Played some dirt rally. Picture looks awesome to me. I noticed no coil noise at all. I will have to look harder tomorrow for scanlines but i really did not notice anything at all. I did notice some backlight glow on the left lower and upper of the screen but I do not think it is that bad looking at all but that could just be me. I will test it out more tomorrow


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killathas*
> 
> I received mine from Amazon today as well. I am really in love with this monitor. A huge step up from my old 22" 16:10. Some quick notes.
> 
> I do have scan lines similar to previous pictures.
> I was able to OC to 100hz out of the box
> I do not hear any coil whine, neither did my wife.
> 
> The only thing that is odd is I am getting the little green artifacts on certain shades of grey it goes away completely at 95hz


What time of day did you order it on the 25th or 26th?


----------



## Rush747red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> What time of day did you order it on the 25th or 26th?


I ordered on the 26th. I believe around 11am central.


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killathas*
> 
> I received mine from Amazon today as well. I am really in love with this monitor. A huge step up from my old 22" 16:10. Some quick notes.
> 
> I do have scan lines similar to previous pictures.
> I was able to OC to 100hz out of the box
> I do not hear any coil whine, neither did my wife.
> 
> The only thing that is odd is I am getting the little green artifacts on certain shades of grey it goes away completely at 95hz


that's the spirit !









yeah, just lower the refresh rate.

you will receive an email from ASUS very soon, saying - "thank you"


----------



## Killathas

I ordered mine on my morning check at 7am.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killathas*
> 
> I ordered mine on my morning check at 7am.


Time zone? please say hawaiian...


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Najd*
> 
> Finally got mine from Amazon today. Been trying it for the last 5 hours.
> 
> I gotta say, I was somewhat concerned about the whole scan lines issue, and while it actually exists on my monitor, I didn't notice it until some very very close inspections. And even then, not only until I got very close to the monitor. In addition to all that, they only appear on very certain situations. For me, they only appear when looking at a dark area next to a bight area, the dark area then shows some scan lines. In other words, in very high contrast scenes.
> 
> Overall, very happy with my purchase, and have no intentions of returning it. At least not yet.
> 
> With the exception of downgrading from 144Hz to 100Hz, this monitor has been a huge upgrade from my pg278q.
> 
> Here's a pic for the aforementioned scan lines in The Division at night when looking at far away tall buildings. (notice how much I'm zoomed in, and even then, not that noticeable.)
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Running at 100Hz. No issues so far.


i see a lot of scanlines in this pic... am i the only one?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> i see a lot of scanlines in this pic... am i the only one?


definitely.


----------



## PeeteTheSwede

Very clear.

But that how they look when looking really close.
As we have pretty much all seen, and all monitors have them.


----------



## torqueroll

It's very clear to me as well. I can NOT see scanlines on my PG278Q no matter how hard I try, but they are very noticeable on my PG348Q even on regular gaming use. I am getting a new 348Q and I am hoping there are less noticeable scanlines.


----------



## Killathas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> Time zone? please say hawaiian...


7am PST


----------



## wovie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Najd*
> 
> EDIT: Running at 100Hz. No issues so far.


Can you try running at 95hz and 90hz, and check if you still see the same scanlines?


----------



## Najd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wovie*
> 
> Can you try running at 95hz and 90hz, and check if you still see the same scanlines?


Just tried 95 and 90Hz on the same spot in The Division. Th same degree of scan lines I had with 100Hz still exist. I even went as low as 60Hz, nothing changed. However, for those too concerned about them, they really aren't noticeable, and when they are, they only appear in very specific situations and only when "too" close to the display itself. I'm not bothered by them at all, but some might be.


----------



## Najd

For people who are interested, Amazon US shipped mine with no double boxing. That actually bothered me a quite bit. I know some people might want to know that before ordering. So there it is.


----------



## dipzy

Just pre-ordered mine from Scan, it will arrive next weekend providing they get the stock on April 8th

First time going beyond 1080p


----------



## Najd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipzy*
> 
> Just pre-ordered mine from Scan, it will arrive next weekend providing they get the stock on April 8th
> 
> First time going beyond 1080p


Congrats









Just a heads-up though, if you like to play at the absolute max settings on all new games, you need at least dual 980's in SLI (not counting AMD since it's a G-Sync monitor.) I have overclocked dual Titan X's in SLI with a 5960X @ 4.4GHz and I still get fps in mid 60's sometimes. No prblem with older games though, constant 100fps.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Najd*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads-up though, if you like to play at the absolute max settings on all new games, you need at least dual 980's in SLI (not counting AMD since it's a G-Sync monitor.) I have overclocked dual Titan X's in SLI with a 5960X @ 4.4GHz and I still get fps in mid 60's sometimes. No prblem with older games though, constant 100fps.


Agreed, I have dual 980s (non TI) and depending on settings on newer games I am 50-90 FPS.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Najd*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads-up though, if you like to play at the absolute max settings on all new games, you need at least dual 980's in SLI (not counting AMD since it's a G-Sync monitor.) I have overclocked dual Titan X's in SLI with a 5960X @ 4.4GHz and I still get fps in mid 60's sometimes. No prblem with older games though, constant 100fps.


That's why you add number 3 and 4









Best of luck on your panel. Oddly enough was expecting one from scans batch in the 8th also, but they dispatched a new panel today most curiously.


----------



## wovie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Najd*
> 
> Just tried 95 and 90Hz on the same spot in The Division. Th same degree of scan lines I had with 100Hz still exist. I even went as low as 60Hz, nothing changed. However, for those too concerned about them, they really aren't noticeable, and when they are, they only appear in very specific situations and only when "too" close to the display itself. I'm not bothered by them at all, but some might be.


Thanks for checking. I was curious because I've mostly been playing The Division on my PG348Q as well, and I haven't noticed scanlines at all from my normal viewing distance.


----------



## dipzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Najd*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads-up though, if you like to play at the absolute max settings on all new games, you need at least dual 980's in SLI (not counting AMD since it's a G-Sync monitor.) I have overclocked dual Titan X's in SLI with a 5960X @ 4.4GHz and I still get fps in mid 60's sometimes. No prblem with older games though, constant 100fps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> That's why you add number 3 and 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck on your panel. Oddly enough was expecting one from scans batch in the 8th also, but they dispatched a new panel today most curiously.


Thanks guys, i hope its a decent one. I love my current Asus PB298Q so i hope this doesn't disapoint.

I currently have 2 x GTX 780SC. I know that i will struggle with these but i mostly play driving games and simulation games so i hope it will be ok for somewhat decent settings until i can get some Pascal goodness


----------



## wovie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipzy*
> 
> I currently have 2 x GTX 780SC. I know that i will struggle with these but i mostly play driving games and simulation games so i hope it will be ok for somewhat decent settings until i can get some Pascal goodness


Honestly for me, the overclocked refresh rate is not as big of an impact as the (1) screen size, (2) resolution and (3) curvature. If the scanlines don't bother you, you're going to love this monitor.


----------



## dipzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wovie*
> 
> Honestly for me, the overclocked refresh rate is not as big of an impact as the (1) screen size, (2) resolution and (3) curvature. If the scanlines don't bother you, you're going to love this monitor.


I always been on 1080p at 60hz so i'm sure i will love it









I've never had scan lines before. Is this something that is in all panels or just a defect in some?


----------



## blackforce

just got mine today perfect, no scan lines , no backlight bleed, very little ips glow. whats up with the color though looks kind of bland? had a pg279Q ips and colors where really bright.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> just got mine today perfect, no scan lines , no backlight bleed, very little ips glow. whats up with the color though looks kind of bland? had a pg279Q ips and colors where really bright.


I know at times when I updated my drivers I had to select the full colorspace from the limited which was for some reason selected by default in the NCP.


----------



## blackforce

ok thanks i will take a look.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> I know at times when I updated my drivers I had to select the full colorspace from the limited which was for some reason selected by default in the NCP.


never mind i found it and it was already on full thanks.


----------



## Badass1982

Anybody have any info with regards to the warranty this screen comes with in the USA. I'm VERY tempted to pull the trigger on this one, but seeing some horror stories, I want to make sure the coverage is good.

Does the PG348Q have the zero bright / dark dot warranty??


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> just got mine today perfect, no scan lines , no backlight bleed, very little ips glow. whats up with the color though looks kind of bland? had a pg279Q ips and colors where really bright.


I expect you do have scan lines when on G-Sync Pendulum at 20 FPS with your nose to the screen, however who plays with their nose to the screen


----------



## blackforce

I did it for the hell of it and they where so faint, turned out a waste of time, i am at 100 fps and don't have any.
got the color corrected and yes this thing is perfect. only thing i miss is 144 fps


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> I did it for the hell of it and they where so faint, turned out a waste of time, i am at 100 fps and don't have any.
> got the color corrected and yes this thing is perfect. only thing i miss is 144 fps


Could I ask, what manufacture date, nearly everyone has faint scan lines at low FPS


----------



## proximiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> I did it for the hell of it and they where so faint, turned out a waste of time, i am at 100 fps and don't have any.
> got the color corrected and yes this thing is perfect. only thing i miss is 144 fps


What did you do to correct the color?


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Could I ask, what manufacture date, nearly everyone has faint scan lines at low FPS


february 16th
and to the other guy i had to get the color profile off the disk. oh almost forgot no coil whine at all on any background.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> february 16th
> and to the other guy i had to get the color profile off the disk.


What do you mean get the color profile off the disk? Do you mean the CD that comes with the monitor?


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> What do you mean get the color profile off the disk? Do you mean the CD that comes with the monitor?


yes the one on the disk that came with the monitor.


----------



## kars10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AledJ*
> 
> I have the same issue with the rog led not coming back on, but mine happens when I turn the pc off and then come back some time after. Have you managed to fix the issue?


nope. it does what it wants. sometimes it turns on from sleep / cold start, sometimes not. seems to be 40/60 on/off situation


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> yes the one on the disk that came with the monitor.


So the CD comes with a colour profile?


----------



## Radox-0

Received second panel today. Feb build also. No dead pixels, straight to 100hz. No coil whine excepts on Amazon site @ 100hz (has become my defult test hah) No idea why only that site has issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> So the CD comes with a colour profile?


Indeed. There is an icc profile on there along with nvidia drivers (old now) and user manuals in various languages


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> What do you mean get the color profile off the disk? Do you mean the CD that comes with the monitor?


yes it has it just like the other guy said
metro i would think you would have already know that lol.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Received second panel today. Feb build also. No dead pixels, straight to 100hz. No coil whine excepts on Amazon site @ 100hz (has become my defult test hah) No idea why only that site has issues.
> 
> Indeed. There is an icc profile on there along with nvidia drivers (old now) and user manuals in various languages


tried to disable monitor audio?

have you got scanlines?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> yes it has it just like the other guy said
> metro i would think you would have already know that lol.


I do not have a CD/DVD reader in my system, is it a good profile. Also if it is ICC, then games will just overwrite it so it is pointless for gaming


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> tried to disable monitor audio?
> 
> have you got scanlines?


Yeah Audio is disabled like last one. Don't know why lol, its only amazon site that makes whine, on this and the last panel, though this one a lot less. Every other site / white background no issue. Meh

Cant see any scanlines, probably are there, but not bothered looking yet. Trying to redial in my over clock


----------



## Biggu

So does anyone know when the monitor will be release to traditional retailers? I would really like to pick one of these up but I really want to get it from a local store so I can bring it back if it has issues. I may end up just getting a predator but who knows.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Yeah Audio is disabled like last one. Don't know why lol, its only amazon site that makes whine, on this and the last panel, though this one a lot less. Every other site / white background no issue. Meh
> 
> Cant see any scanlines, probably are there, but not bothered looking yet. Trying to redial in my over clock


Try G-Sync Pendulum at 20 FPS, look at the mountains and sky with your nose to the screen


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I do not have a CD/DVD reader in my system, is it a good profile. Also if it is ICC, then games will just overwrite it so it is pointless for gaming


yes it is a icc profile.


----------



## kbcowboy

Hey folks!

Just posting to say I received my PG348Q from ncix.com yestereday and I absolutely love it!

I've never spent this much on a monitor before or even thought about spending this much... ended up paying about $2150 CDN after taxes and shipping and it was here 5 days later.

I bought this monitor as a replacement for my PG278Q but I ended up having enough room on my desk to use them side by side, one for gaming, one for netflix.

The monitor came with very minimal BLB, I only notice it on startup in the corners, but who cares? ZERO dead pixels which was a nice surprise considering my 278Q came with a couple. The monitor runs great on my single EVGA 980 SC, although I mainly play MMO's I have been maintaing 80-100 FPS in Blade & Soul for the past day I've had it.

I did run into an extremely annoying issue that i've never encountered before when I first setup my monitors. If I was playing a game on the PG348Q and I opened up a video on netflix or VLC or anything really on my PG278Q, BOTH monitors would drop to ~5 FPS and the mouse would move very choppy across both screens, it would stay like this until I closed either the game or the video. This issue was resolved after doing a CLEAN install of the latest drivers from nVidia.

I now sit at work wishing I was at home gaming on my new screen.

Cheers.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbcowboy*
> 
> Hey folks!


did the nvidia pendulum demo, for scanlines?


----------



## kbcowboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> did the nvidia pendulum demo, for scanlines?


I don't see scanlines while gaming, watching videos, surfing the internet, or staring at my desktop with 100hz G-Sync enabled.

So no, I don't care about scanlines while using some pendulum demo.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbcowboy*
> 
> I don't see scanlines while gaming, watching videos, surfing the internet, or staring at my desktop with 100hz G-Sync enabled.
> 
> So no, I don't care about scanlines while using some pendulum demo.


I feel the same way and congrats.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbcowboy*
> 
> I don't see scanlines while gaming, watching videos, surfing the internet, or staring at my desktop with 100hz G-Sync enabled.
> 
> So no, I don't care about scanlines while using some pendulum demo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> I feel the same way and congrats.


I agree 100%%%


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbcowboy*
> 
> I don't see scanlines while gaming, watching videos, surfing the internet, or staring at my desktop with 100hz G-Sync enabled.
> 
> So no, I don't care about scanlines while using some pendulum demo.


maybe you simply don't know what they are, but they could be there...
You could think that they are part of the game.


----------



## Biggu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> maybe you simply don't know what they are, but they could be there...
> You could think that they are part of the game.


Then who cares? Its better to be oblivious to it then know its there and it annoy you.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Then who cares? Its better to be oblivious to it then know its there and it annoy you.


red pill or blue pill?....that's the same question


----------



## wovie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> red pill or blue pill?....that's the same question


If you put your face up to any monitor, do you see individual pixels? Looks ugly doesn't it? But if you step back, suddenly everything looks perfect.

Same concept here.


----------



## Metros

The reason I want to know is if ASUS fixed it in a certain manufacture date


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbcowboy*
> 
> I now sit at work wishing I was at home gaming on my new screen.
> 
> Cheers.


I'm with you on this...LOL.

I went from 3 PG278Qs to one of these and I don't regret it one bit. I'm running 2 980ti SLI overclocked. It's a great alternative to surround gaming and much easier to run. I've been able to max out all the games I've tried so far and still keep the fps at or near max...


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wovie*
> 
> If you put your face up to any monitor, do you see individual pixels? Looks ugly doesn't it? But if you step back, suddenly everything looks perfect.
> 
> Same concept here.


no, it isn't.

it is very very far from this concept.

you can see scanlines in every moment, but you don't classify them as a defect, but you see an image that is similar...

I don't have the Asus, but the Predator, and I'm going to return the third one


----------



## wovie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> no, it isn't.
> 
> it is very very far from this concept.
> 
> you can see scanlines in every moment, but you don't classify them as a defect, but you see an image that is similar...
> 
> I don't have the Asus, but the Predator, and I'm going to return the third one


Well I can only speak for my own PG348Q, and scanlines are only visible at a 3-4" viewing distance.

But several other owners have stated the same experience.


----------



## k1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wovie*
> 
> Well I can only speak for my own PG348Q, and scanlines are only visible at a 3-4" viewing distance.
> 
> But several other owners have stated the same experience.


Same here, see the scanlines when I'm close, but that's it. Never notice them during normal gameplay.
I understand though what Illidan is going through. I've went through 5 x34's before giving up on them, and I'm happy now with the asus.


----------



## Metros

Anyone having issues with NVIDIA driver 364.72, apparently it is causing BSOD and some users are reporting bricking GPUs


----------



## k1000

No driver problems here


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Anyone having issues with NVIDIA driver 364.72, apparently it is causing BSOD and some users are reporting bricking GPUs


Not had any issues here.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> no, it isn't.
> 
> it is very very far from this concept.
> 
> you can see scanlines in every moment, but you don't classify them as a defect, but you see an image that is similar...
> 
> I don't have the Asus, but the Predator, and I'm going to return the third one


WHy don't you just keep your face stuck to the screen and come back everyday with the same crap i have scan lines.
and why are you and others so worried about every monitor that someones buys and when they tell you they don't see them you say oh you have them, so if every monitor has them why are you still asking?you are just silly just like everyone else that can't get over it and just maybe some like my self don't have them, and the ones who say they do but don't care, but you guys seem to have problem with this, well i for one am happy it bothers you to the point of insanity, which it seems to me, from the cheery picked pg348q.


----------



## muSPK

People claiming they have zero coilwhine is either lying or not able to hear the sound (not all humans can detect it). Even the review sample that TFTcentral got has coilwhine.

Test the geometry mode in program Eizos monitor test. It's the number 11 test that make my monitor buzz a lot on 95-100 hz / 55 brightness and 50 contrast.

Download link:
http://www.eizo.be/support/monitortest.html


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muSPK*
> 
> People claiming they have zero coilwhine is either lying or not able to hear the sound (not all humans can detect it). Even the review sample that TFTcentral got has coilwhine.
> 
> Test the geometry mode in program Eizos monitor test. It's the number 11 test that make my monitor buzz a lot on 95-100 hz / 55 brightness and 50 contrast.
> 
> Download link:
> http://www.eizo.be/support/monitortest.html


Why would i want to do something to cause this?? If people are happy with it and dont care about these issues why keep pushing them??


----------



## muSPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Why would i want to do something to cause this?? If people are happy with it and dont care about these issues why keep pushing them??


I haven't said nothing about that ppl who have coilwhine is not happy. Just saying that probably majority of these monitors have coilwhine, for some ppl it is an issue and for some it is not.
And for me it happend to be an issue, and I would be happy if more ppl would check if they have it, so I can make a better decision.


----------



## Kylis

If the Velocity Micro guys are watching this, you have in the dropdown the response listed properly as 5MS but on the pages product title you have it listed as 1MS. Also the refresh in the dropdown selector is listed as 100HZ but the product title on the page says 60Hz and the resolution in the title is listed as 4k.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> If the Velocity Micro guys are watching this, you have in the dropdown the response listed properly as 5MS but on the pages product title you have it listed as 1MS. Also the refresh in the dropdown selector is listed as 100HZ but the product title on the page says 60Hz and the resolution in the title is listed as 4k.


yea but it is the pg348q for sure the specs are all over the internet.


----------



## swaggyjeff

Just a heads up to North America people who bought the asus pg 348q from amazon they will receive stock on April 2nd you should contact them if you will be receiving your item for that shipment/batch


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> yea but it is the pg348q for sure the specs are all over the internet.


Just meant it as more of a "helping them out" type of thing. So they can clear it up and make their site look nice with everything matching, as something like that tends to make sites look a tad bit shadier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swaggyjeff*
> 
> Just a heads up to North America people who bought the asus pg 348q from amazon they will receive stock on April 2nd you should contact them if you will be receiving your item for that shipment/batch


Oh thank goodness, I was about 3 hours off from being in the last batch that went out. REALLY hoping I am in this batch coming.


----------



## swaggyjeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> Oh thank goodness, I was about 3 hours off from being in the last batch that went out. REALLY hoping I am in this batch coming.


Well if its helps i placed my order on the 27th of Februarythey told me i will be receiving mine on April 12th


----------



## Radox-0

Has anyone figured a way to move the on screen FPS counter to say the left top hand corner or is it limited to the top right? Just a nice tool to use in witcher 3 were Precision X, my normal tool does not seem to read the details.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swaggyjeff*
> 
> well if its help i ordered mine on the 27th of February they told me i will be receiving mine on April 12th


How do you get them to give you info on the shipment coming to them? 9 out of 10 times i get they dont know or have access to that info. there was only one guy that told me that the previous shipment would be coming in 5-8 business days and while that is a rather large window the first shipment did indeed come then. So I am clueless how to get any concrete info out of the Amazon CS reps.


----------



## swaggyjeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> How do you get them to give you info on the shipment coming to them? 9 out of 10 times i get they dont know or have access to that info. there was only one guy that told me that the previous shipment would be coming in 5-8 business days and while that is a rather large window the first shipment did indeed come then. So I am clueless how to get any concrete info out of the Amazon CS reps.


I have been chatting with them on a consistent bases threw out march and every single amazon rep didn't know anything I called , chat and even emailed them I would always get the same reply that they didn't have any information however this amazon rep on chat support that I contacted about 8hrs ago told me they were getting a shipment in on April 2nd And i Quote " 11:29 PM PDT Jeba: Upon checking I see that the order estimated delivery date is April 2th and the estimated ship date for the item is April 11th."


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swaggyjeff*
> 
> I have been chatting with them on a consistent bases threw out march and every single amazon rep didn't know anything I called , chat and even emailed them I would always get the same reply that they didn't have any information however this amazon rep on chat support that I contacted about 8hrs ago told me they were getting a shipment in on April 2nd And i Quote " 11:29 PM PDT Jeba: Upon checking I see that the order estimated delivery date is April 2th and the estimated ship date for the item is April 11th."


question is, does your order page reflect that?


----------



## Merranza

I'm about to pull the trigger on a PG348Q but for some reason, the fact a full 21:9 34 inches fits inside a 40 inches 4k screen like the Philips BDM4065UC (plus the extra height) makes me a bit uncomfortable with my choice.

It all comes down to making a choice between 4k with the extra real estate vs a less tall, curved, packed with features monitor (GSync/100hz refresh rate/etc.).

The 21:9 costs twice the price of the 4k too. Got that feeling you are getting less for more...

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on a PG348Q but for some reason, the fact a full 21:9 34 inches fits inside a 40 inches 4k screen like the Philips BDM4065UC (plus the extra height) makes me a bit uncomfortable with my choice.
> 
> It all comes down to making a choice between 4k with the extra real estate vs a less tall, curved, packed with features monitor (GSync/100hz refresh rate/etc.).
> 
> The 21:9 costs twice the price of the 4k too. Got that feeling you are getting less for more...
> 
> Decisions, decisions...


The Gsync and the extra FoV are the real sellers of this imo.

BTW has anyone new gotten their shipping email from amazon yet for this 2nd batch that was supposed to have come in today?


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> The Gsync and the extra FoV are the real sellers of this imo.
> 
> BTW has anyone new gotten their shipping email from amazon yet for this 2nd batch that was supposed to have come in today?


I'd say it's probably more GSync and the refresh rate OC to 100hz since the FoV can be emulated with a custom resolution on the 4k...

I'm really tempted though


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> I'd say it's probably more GSync and the refresh rate OC to 100hz since the FoV can be emulated with a custom resolution on the 4k...
> 
> I'm really tempted though


Well I meant more the fact that it is an ultrawide and fills your view more without being in your face. Though as far as being over the 4k I would say the Gsync and the refresh rate. Also this is a 10 bit panel (8-bit with FRC i think).


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swaggyjeff*
> 
> I have been chatting with them on a consistent bases threw out march and every single amazon rep didn't know anything I called , chat and even emailed them I would always get the same reply that they didn't have any information however this amazon rep on chat support that I contacted about 8hrs ago told me they were getting a shipment in on April 2nd And i Quote " 11:29 PM PDT Jeba: Upon checking I see that the order estimated delivery date is April 2th and the estimated ship date for the item is April 11th."


Wait, I just realized something. How are you chatting with them at 11:29PM when their chat support goes offline at 7PM Pacific?


----------



## swaggyjeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> Wait, I just realized something. How are you chatting with them at 11:29PM when their chat support goes offline at 7PM Pacific?


That chat was at 8 going into 9pm pacific standard time my time zone is eastern time zone


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swaggyjeff*
> 
> That chat was at 8 going into 9pm pacific standard time my time zone is eastern time zone


\
But it was listed as 11:29 PM Pacific Daylight Time...odd

Wonder if anyone has gotten their emails. Maybe we should ask on the ultrawidemasterrace subreddit.


----------



## swaggyjeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> \
> But it was listed as 11:29 PM Pacific Daylight Time...odd
> 
> Wonder if anyone has gotten their emails. Maybe we should ask on the ultrawidemasterrace subreddit.


I can link you an imgur of the chat i had with the amazon rep if you don't believe me to clear things up if you want.


----------



## kikibgd

Hey guys im looking into buying one of this but im torn apart between asus 27" and 34" some of the questions i have are
1. 100hz vs 165hz (note im not playing CS but i love shooters UT BF4)
2.i know im going into commitment to buy top graphics card in order to play but does GTX 980Ti drive this ok? im not fan of SLI
3.im bit bothered by depth of this monitor and space that it takes on the desk anyone regretting this decision due to depth( as i understood is 35cm?)

thanks in advance


----------



## Biggu

so back to my question a few pages back, Does anyone know when this monitor will be available to normal re sellers? Id prefer to drive to a brick and mortar to get this since they are having so many issues.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> Well I meant more the fact that it is an ultrawide and fills your view more without being in your face. Though as far as being over the 4k I would say the Gsync and the refresh rate. Also this is a 10 bit panel (8-bit with FRC i think).


The Philips BDM4065UC is the same (8-bit emulated 10 bit with FRC).

The capped 60hz on 4k as of now is quite a con for gaming though. I'll probably go for the PG348Q and wait for the 21:9 version for 4k in a couple years and then upgrade (with Pascal or Volta).

They should have done a 37-38 inches version of that 21:9 3440x1440 and all would be perfect


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> Hey guys im looking into buying one of this but im torn apart between asus 27" and 34" some of the questions i have are
> 1. 100hz vs 165hz (note im not playing CS but i love shooters UT BF4)
> 2.i know im going into commitment to buy top graphics card in order to play but does GTX 980Ti drive this ok? im not fan of SLI
> 3.im bit bothered by depth of this monitor and space that it takes on the desk anyone regretting this decision due to depth( as i understood is 35cm?)
> 
> thanks in advance


Don't play shooters religiously but works as a great panel for bf4 and had no issues.

A single 980 Ti does a decent job no probs. Some more demanding games such as witcher 3 may need some tweaks but just notch down the hard hitting settings. I imagine the next gen pascal should hopefully offer a little bit more grunt in the top end card which may work perfect for this resolution.

It's about 28-32 cms from edge of desk to front of screen lip. Depends on height as it does it on a slope. It is abit more deep then I would like on my current desk having moved from the LG34UC97-s but then again I will be building a desk soon. Corner desks I imagine will be great with it while normal desk may eat slightly into usable area I guess.


----------



## Merranza

Finally pulled the trigger on a PG348Q through Staples (even though I'm still conflicted with paying twice as much as a 40 inches 4k...). I will have a 30 days period to try it (hassle free full refund if unsatisfied) so the risk is pretty limited. If I ever miss those vertical pixels of have any issue listed in this thread, I'll return it and check for an alternative/upgrade like the Philips.

I'm expecting to receive this in the next 2 weeks. We'll see.


----------



## ozzy1925

anyone ordered from amazon on the 27th of february still have any email ?


----------



## X-72

Ordered around 12:05pm Central on the 27th from Amazon, and when I tried chatting yesterday they still said April 11 shipping. Was hoping it may end up going out sooner when people ordering on the 26th started getting theirs but now I'm not sure. I've been told April 11 for about 3 weeks now so I was upfront with them that I'm at least disappointed that my order page doesn't reflect that since the reps are supposedly finding that information consistently.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-72*
> 
> Ordered around 12:05pm Central on the 27th from Amazon, and when I tried chatting yesterday they still said April 11 shipping. Was hoping it may end up going out sooner when people ordering on the 26th started getting theirs but now I'm not sure. I've been told April 11 for about 3 weeks now so I was upfront with them that I'm at least disappointed that my order page doesn't reflect that since the reps are supposedly finding that information consistently.


I'm suspecting Asus will send a big batch of monitors for April 11th because I also have an estimated shipping date for April 11th with Staples here in Canada.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-72*
> 
> Ordered around 12:05pm Central on the 27th from Amazon, and when I tried chatting yesterday they still said April 11 shipping. Was hoping it may end up going out sooner when people ordering on the 26th started getting theirs but now I'm not sure. I've been told April 11 for about 3 weeks now so I was upfront with them that I'm at least disappointed that my order page doesn't reflect that since the reps are supposedly finding that information consistently.


How can i reach the time of the order?I couldnt find it on the amazon web page


----------



## Kylis

I ordered at 12:06pm Pacific on the 26th and haven't gotten anything for an estimated ship date


----------



## X-72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> How can i reach the time of the order?I couldnt find it on the amazon web page


I had to look at my order confirmation email. Haven't seen it anywhere on the order page


----------



## ChronoDog

Tried multiple ICC profiles and settings both from hardware review sites and this thread, alas all of them seem way too yellow-tinted to me.
I use mine mainly for gaming/movies/browsing, so color accuracy doesn't exactly make the top of my priority list.

If anyone's dissatisfied with the yellow-ish tint on all the "color-perfect" presets like I am (could just be my panel), try the settings I ended up with:

- ICC profile: Default (sRGB IEC61966-2.1)
- Racing Mode
- Blue Light Filter: Level 0
- Brightness: 50 (or whatever fits your lighting conditions best)
- Contrast: 50
- User Mode RGB: 91, 88, 100

Hope this helps :3


----------



## blackforce

Why not try the one on the disk? i think it's pretty good.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> Why not try the one on the disk? i think it's pretty good.


I know you are talking to the other person, however the one on the disc is an ICC profile, therefore games will not use it and just use their standard profile.


----------



## blackforce

yea but he said the icc profiles he used are to yellow.


----------



## grizzly05

I have ordered on 27th Feb, but from Amazon Europe and they also show expected shipping date 11th April for the ones that have ordered in at that time.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grizzly05*
> 
> I have ordered on 27th Feb, but from Amazon Europe and they also show expected shipping date 11th April for the ones that have ordered in at that time.


On your order page?


----------



## grizzly05

According to representative


----------



## ozzy1925

I connected to 2 Indian Amazon csa.One of them told me to cancel the order because there will be no stock and other one told me there will be new stock coming soon but there is no estimate date....


----------



## ChronoDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> the one on the disc is an ICC profile, therefore games will not use it and just use their standard profile.


@blackforce: That's exactly why


----------



## theunknownkid

Hi All,
Received mine today, absolutely love it. Purchased from Pccasegear.com (AUS). Manufacture date January 2016.
I have pretty much come from 1080p/60hz 16:9 to a PG279Q, then RMA'd my PG279Q (BLB) into credit for this expensive bad boy.
Also at work I use 2x 24" 1200p 16:9 monitors. I had my hesitations going to wide screen, but 5 mins into trying it, I am hooked.

- No dead Pixels
- No coil wine (i can't hear anything neither can GF)
- Very Minor Backlight Bleed on top left only
- Minor Scanlines do appear when running the stupid pendulum demo at 20fps. But never appear in playing games/movies/browsing (yes I inspected close up).
- 100hz OC easily
- No Artefacts

Using single 980ti, only played a few games, am getting between 40-70fps.

Definitely a keeper and would recommend.
Not a photographer:


----------



## illidan2000

very nice, and very lucky pick. Congrats

ps. thank you very much for the detailed report!


----------



## ChronoDog

Decided to take a few shots side-by-side with my old 34UM95, while I still have it:

NFS Hot Pursuit 2010:



Black Desert:







And the screen on its' own (mounted on an Ergotron MX):



P.S. - now I want three...


----------



## egraphixstudios

looks ace in both setups! I have the same ergotron arm! works wonderfully with the large 34".


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> Decided to take a few shots side-by-side with my old 34UM95, while I still have it:
> 
> NFS Hot Pursuit 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Desert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the screen on its' own (mounted on an Ergotron MX):
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - now I want three...


Great pictures. what are those models in the last picture, if you do not mind me asking


----------



## dipzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> Decided to take a few shots side-by-side with my old 34UM95, while I still have it:
> 
> NFS Hot Pursuit 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Desert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the screen on its' own (mounted on an Ergotron MX):
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - now I want three...


Awesome pictures









I have ordered a desk mount arm, the 7Flex HD from Ergotech. I hope it works like your one lol
Its rated for 31lbs which i'm guessing is more than enough but i'm new to monitor mounts


----------



## ozzy1925

since we are talking about monitor arms ,do you think this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CEHME92/ref=s9_al_bw_g147_i3
will handle the pg348q ? The mount max says 17.8lbs but i read people are using with the acer x34
@ChronoDog Can you measure the weight of the monitor without the leg if possible or just the leg?


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> Decided to take a few shots side-by-side with my old 34UM95, while I still have it:
> 
> NFS Hot Pursuit 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Desert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the screen on its' own (mounted on an Ergotron MX):
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - now I want three...


Can I have the exact model numbet of that Ergotron MX. It's pretty sleek and I've been looking for it for a while.

Thanks


----------



## ThePeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theunknownkid*
> 
> Hi All,
> Received mine today, absolutely love it. Purchased from Pccasegear.com (AUS). Manufacture date January 2016.
> I have pretty much come from 1080p/60hz 16:9 to a PG279Q, then RMA'd my PG279Q (BLB) into credit for this expensive bad boy.
> Also at work I use 2x 24" 1200p 16:9 monitors. I had my hesitations going to wide screen, but 5 mins into trying it, I am hooked.
> 
> - No dead Pixels
> - No coil wine (i can't hear anything neither can GF)
> - Very Minor Backlight Bleed on top left only
> - Minor Scanlines do appear when running the stupid pendulum demo at 20fps. But never appear in playing games/movies/browsing (yes I inspected close up).
> - 100hz OC easily
> - No Artefacts
> 
> Using single 980ti, only played a few games, am getting between 40-70fps.
> 
> Definitely a keeper and would recommend.
> Not a photographer:


Hang on a moment...do those apparent scanlines only appear when running that pendulum demo at 20fps????????? If yes. When would we ever see them otherwise?


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePeanut*
> 
> Hang on a moment...do those apparent scanlines only appear when running that pendulum demo at 20fps????????? If yes. When would we ever see them otherwise?


in his case... on others, they are worse, and appear more often in games
is see scanlines clearly on desktop on my very very old Asus 19" 4:3, for example


----------



## Kylis

Those that have said amazon said theirs are coming on the 11th, an amazon CS rep asked me for the order number of one of these when I mentioned them. Would one of you be ok letting me know?

EDIT: nevermind, she just wanted it to see if it was the same item.


----------



## lbowiejr

I ordered two of these from Velocity Micro and received them last Friday. After setting them up and using them for the last few days, I must say that I am quite impressed. In my opinion, the build quality is top notch, or at least better than the Acer X34. I had a pair of those and sent them back because I couldn't stand the glossy plastic back. It made them look like something I bought from fisher price and not something that cost 1300 dollars. Other than that, I didn't have a problem with them overall.

My thoughts on the Asus-

They were packed very well, which made it a slight PITA getting them out of the box.
They were very easy to assemble
Cable management is pretty good, but, the routing holes can become crowded fairly quickly depending on how much stuff you plan on hooking up to the monitor. You can go through either side which helps.
The stand is surprisingly compact; it doesn't stick out past the monitor like most of the other widescreens that I have seen.
The menu operation took a little getting used to, but it's overall easy to navigate. I fell they could have gotten away with less buttons for a few things.
The colours on the monitors look great. I've been using two Acer XB280HK monitors prior to getting these and part of me feels the colour is a better on those. That probably has more to do with me than anything else.

As far as scanlines, coil whine, and backlight bleed go. Both have real minor, and I mean minor, back light bleed. Under normal operation, I haven't heard any coil whine or noticed scanlines, which are probably present. I'm just not going to go out of my way to find fault with the monitors. It's the "once seen it can't be unseen" effect and right now they are working just fine for me.

Overall, great monitors. These are the first monitors I've ever purchased from Asus and I'm pretty happy with them. Hopefully the majority of you who purchase them end up happy with them in the end.


----------



## theunknownkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePeanut*
> 
> Hang on a moment...do those apparent scanlines only appear when running that pendulum demo at 20fps????????? If yes. When would we ever see them otherwise?


Only had a few hours for testing so far (gaming/web browsing/movie). If I notice scan lines in a general use scenario, I will report.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lbowiejr*
> 
> I ordered two of these from Velocity Micro and received them last Friday. After setting them up and using them for the last few days, I must say that I am quite impressed. In my opinion, the build quality is top notch, or at least better than the Acer X34. I had a pair of those and sent them back because I couldn't stand the glossy plastic back. It made them look like something I bought from fisher price and not something that cost 1300 dollars. Other than that, I didn't have a problem with them overall.
> 
> My thoughts on the Asus-
> 
> They were packed very well, which made it a slight PITA getting them out of the box.
> They were very easy to assemble
> Cable management is pretty good, but, the routing holes can become crowded fairly quickly depending on how much stuff you plan on hooking up to the monitor. You can go through either side which helps.
> The stand is surprisingly compact; it doesn't stick out past the monitor like most of the other widescreens that I have seen.
> The menu operation took a little getting used to, but it's overall easy to navigate. I fell they could have gotten away with less buttons for a few things.
> The colours on the monitors look great. I've been using two Acer XB280HK monitors prior to getting these and part of me feels the colour is a better on those. That probably has more to do with me than anything else.
> 
> As far as scanlines, coil whine, and backlight bleed go. Both have real minor, and I mean minor, back light bleed. Under normal operation, I haven't heard any coil whine or noticed scanlines, which are probably present. I'm just not going to go out of my way to find fault with the monitors. It's the "once seen it can't be unseen" effect and right now they are working just fine for me.
> 
> Overall, great monitors. These are the first monitors I've ever purchased from Asus and I'm pretty happy with them. Hopefully the majority of you who purchase them end up happy with them in the end.


What is the manufacture date of them


----------



## lbowiejr

Sorry, I meant to include it. January 2016 for both


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lbowiejr*
> 
> Sorry, I meant to include it. January 2016 for both


I got scan lines on my January 2016 sample when on G-Sync Pendulum at 20 FPS with my nose to the screen, they are faint though, however in Witcher 3 30 FPS with my nose to the screen, I cannot even see them


----------



## ozzy1925

@Metros since you are the owner of the club do you have any clue about the weight of the monitor with the stand and without it?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> @Metros since you are the owner of the club do you have any clue about the weight of the monitor with the stand and without it?


I am sorry, I do not know, I will try and find out


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> @Metros since you are the owner of the club do you have any clue about the weight of the monitor with the stand and without it?


With the stand it is 11.1KG


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> With the stand it is 11.1KG


Thanks also without the stand if possible?Sorry for the trouble because i am about the order this:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CEHME92/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=
it says 17.8 lbs but some people says it holds the acer x34 which i think almost same weight with the asus thats why i want to make sure


----------



## ChronoDog

Woah, your quoting may need some work guys, there's a whole page of the same pictures over and over...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Great pictures. what are those models in the last picture, if you do not mind me asking


They are Embrace's Diabolus Unglate LE and Kotobukiya's Sakuya: Mode Seraphim. Should be easy to guess which is which









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> since we are talking about monitor arms ,do you think this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CEHME92/ref=s9_al_bw_g147_i3
> will handle the pg348q ? The mount max says 17.8lbs but i read people are using with the acer x34
> @ChronoDog Can you measure the weight of the monitor without the leg if possible or just the leg?


I wouldn't risk it if I were you. There's a HD version of that same arm that can handle up to 30.8lbs, just get that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Can I have the exact model numbet of that Ergotron MX. It's pretty sleek and I've been looking for it for a while.
> Thanks


Ergotron MX Desk Mount LCD Arm 45-214-026


----------



## dipzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Thanks also without the stand if possible?Sorry for the trouble because i am about the order this:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CEHME92/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=
> it says 17.8 lbs but some people says it holds the acer x34 which i think almost same weight with the asus thats why i want to make sure


i haven't got my screen and ergotech stand yet but wouldn't the monitor without its original stand be on the17.8lbs weight limit of that arm ?
I'd take a look at the Freedom Arm HD from Ergotech as it can hold up to 30.8lbs. My 7Flex HD Arm from Ergotech is arriving today and its rated for 31lbs which is more than enough


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipzy*
> 
> i haven't got my screen and ergotech stand yet but wouldn't the monitor without its original stand be on the17.8lbs weight limit of that arm ?
> I'd take a look at the Freedom Arm HD from Ergotech as it can hold up to 30.8lbs. My 7Flex HD Arm from Ergotech is arriving today and its rated for 31lbs which is more than enough


i know but Freedom Arm HD is over customs limit for my country and that means double price


----------



## ThePeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lbowiejr*
> 
> I ordered two of these from Velocity Micro and received them last Friday. After setting them up and using them for the last few days, I must say that I am quite impressed. In my opinion, the build quality is top notch, or at least better than the Acer X34. I had a pair of those and sent them back because I couldn't stand the glossy plastic back. It made them look like something I bought from fisher price and not something that cost 1300 dollars. Other than that, I didn't have a problem with them overall.
> 
> My thoughts on the Asus-
> 
> They were packed very well, which made it a slight PITA getting them out of the box.
> They were very easy to assemble
> Cable management is pretty good, but, the routing holes can become crowded fairly quickly depending on how much stuff you plan on hooking up to the monitor. You can go through either side which helps.
> The stand is surprisingly compact; it doesn't stick out past the monitor like most of the other widescreens that I have seen.
> The menu operation took a little getting used to, but it's overall easy to navigate. I fell they could have gotten away with less buttons for a few things.
> The colours on the monitors look great. I've been using two Acer XB280HK monitors prior to getting these and part of me feels the colour is a better on those. That probably has more to do with me than anything else.
> 
> As far as scanlines, coil whine, and backlight bleed go. Both have real minor, and I mean minor, back light bleed. Under normal operation, I haven't heard any coil whine or noticed scanlines, which are probably present. I'm just not going to go out of my way to find fault with the monitors. It's the "once seen it can't be unseen" effect and right now they are working just fine for me.
> 
> Overall, great monitors. These are the first monitors I've ever purchased from Asus and I'm pretty happy with them. Hopefully the majority of you who purchase them end up happy with them in the end.


What keyboard is this? I will carefully assume you like plane simulation


----------



## elfoscuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePeanut*
> 
> What keyboard is this? I will carefully assume you like plane simulation


seems like razer black widow chroma, and logitech x55 rhino, but maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elfoscuro*
> 
> seems like razer black widow chroma, and logitech x55 rhino, but maybe i'm wrong.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePeanut*
> 
> What keyboard is this? I will carefully assume you like plane simulation


keyboard is k95 rgb


----------



## grizzly05

Just received conformation from Amazon that my monitor has been dispatched and will be delivered at 12th.I have ordered it at 27th around lunch UTC + 3 time.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grizzly05*
> 
> Just received conformation from Amazon that my monitor has been dispatched and will be delivered at 12th.I have ordered it at 27th around lunch UTC + 3 time.


Does your order page reflect that? I ordered mine at 12:06 PM Pacific on the 26th and my order page doesn't show any change.


----------



## Radox-0

Nice double set up there.

Slghtly odd imo how some panels in the states are January 2016 builds having just been released now. I would have assumed with Feb 2016 in curculation and having got two of them with one back in mid Feb itself panels in the states would have been built then at least. Otherwise not sure what the delay would have been really. Odd that.


----------



## grizzly05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> Does your order page reflect that? I ordered mine at 12:06 PM Pacific on the 26th and my order page doesn't show any change.


Yes, but mine is from Europe part that is independant from the US one as fat as I know.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grizzly05*
> 
> Yes, but mine is from Europe part that is independant from the US one as fat as I know.


Dang, getting my hopes up.


----------



## PG348Q Dreamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grizzly05*
> 
> Yes, but mine is from Europe part that is independant from the US one as fat as I know.


From what Amazon reseller? I'm waiting Amazon.it but everytime I hear a rep they always don't know anything and tell me that when the monitor will be avaible they will ship it to me.


----------



## lbowiejr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePeanut*
> 
> What keyboard is this? I will carefully assume you like plane simulation


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> keyboard is k95 rgb


Yep, the keyboard is the Corsair k95 RGB, I also have a Thrust Master HOTAS Warthog stick and throttle for playing Elite Dangerous and DCS world. These monitors have definitely upped the fun factor on both games.


----------



## KickAssCop

This is not available on Amazon?


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lbowiejr*
> 
> Yep, the keyboard is the Corsair k95 RGB, I also have a Thrust Master HOTAS Warthog stick and throttle for playing Elite Dangerous and DCS world. These monitors have definitely upped the fun factor on both games.


I personally don't like gaming with just two monitors. The bezel is in the exact middle of the screen and it bothers me. How do you handle that?! If I were you I'd just get a third








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> This is not available on Amazon?


It was available on Amazon for a few days before they removed the posting. They have also canceled a few peoples orders.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Thanks also without the stand if possible?Sorry for the trouble because i am about the order this:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CEHME92/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=
> it says 17.8 lbs but some people says it holds the acer x34 which i think almost same weight with the asus thats why i want to make sure


I am sorry, ASUS only lists with the stand


----------



## lbowiejr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> I personally don't like gaming with just two monitors. The bezel is in the exact middle of the screen and it bothers me. How do you handle that?! If I were you I'd just get a third
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was available on Amazon for a few days before they removed the posting. They have also canceled a few peoples orders.


I only game on one of them. The second is for monitoring my system, voice comm overlays, parsers and things of that nature. I've thought about a third one but i'll likely wait till the refurb's start to show up.


----------



## frankblack1

How long do you wait?
I ordered mine 10th of march and paid for it on the 11th of march .I rang up 2 weeks ago to be told I was 8 in a queue of 16 I've rang up today to now be told I'm 10th in a queue of 16 ...... I asked when the next shipment was due and was told hopefully this month but cant guarantee it.
My thoughts are now do I just cancel my order and wait till monitors with display port 1.4 come out later on this year and see what the competition has to offer?
How long in general has other people had to wait ? Or is it a case of I'm a little impatient and a month or two lead time is normal?


----------



## proximiX

Ok so I just wanted to let everyone know who bought their monitor from US Amazon to be careful. I got mine in last week and it had terrible IPS glow/BLB. I've been going through both Amazon and Asus trying to get a replacement. Apparently Amazon shipped me a refurbished product. Here's the e-mail I received from Asus support:
Quote:


> Thank you for your patience into this matter and we apologize for the delay with our response. After making the necessary checks into your request, we're seeing here that your serial number "serialnum" is indicating to us that you're monitor has a 90 days warranty. This is implying that your monitor is refurbished. In this instance, it's recommended to return your unit to the place of purchase. We do apologize for the inconvenience caused. However, this is very odd and as such further checks are being made into this matter. In the first email you indicated that you purchased your monitor from Amazon. Can you let us know if it was from a seller on Amazon, or Amazon themselves?
> 
> If you have any further questions, comments, or concerns please do not hesitate to let us know. We will be more than happy to assist you. Once again, thank you for choosing ASUS products and services.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *proximiX*
> 
> Ok so I just wanted to let everyone know who bought their monitor from US Amazon to be careful. I got mine in last week and it had terrible IPS glow/BLB. I've been going through both Amazon and Asus trying to get a replacement. Apparently Amazon shipped me a refurbished product. Here's the e-mail I received from Asus support:


Did you get this from Amazon or a third party seller?


----------



## proximiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> Did you get this from Amazon or a third party seller?


Amazon. I am waiting Asus' response. Amazon is throwing me under the rug.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *proximiX*
> 
> Amazon. I am waiting Asus' response. Amazon is throwing me under the rug.


That's BS, you think Amazon would just accept it as a normal return. I don't know if ASUS could really mix up their refurb with retail units.


----------



## proximiX

Yea they are offering me a return, but I would like a product. They are telling me they can't offer a replacement because they have no idea when stock is coming in. Overall it's a ton of BS and I am letting Amazon know, trust me.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *proximiX*
> 
> Yea they are offering me a return, but I would like a product. They are telling me they can't offer a replacement because they have no idea when stock is coming in. Overall it's a ton of BS and I am letting Amazon know, trust me.


Yeah after having a PG348Q next to an X34 I say that the ASUS model is much nicer. It looks much more sleek with the metal bezel, feels more solid because the case isn't as thin either. Not to mention that the OSD interface is light-years ahead of ACER's.

Only thing I would say is the X34 stand is more aesthetically pleasing, but lacks tilt/swivel. It also takes up a lot of desk real-estate.


----------



## kikibgd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> Yeah after having a PG348Q next to an X34 I say that the ASUS model is much nicer. It looks much more sleek with the metal bezel, feels more solid because the case isn't as thin either. Not to mention that the OSD interface is light-years ahead of ACER's.
> 
> Only thing I would say is the X34 stand is more aesthetically pleasing, but lacks tilt/swivel. It also takes up a lot of desk real-estate.


can you tell me how deep is x34 (how much space it takes on desk i know asus takes around 35cm)

thanks


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *proximiX*
> 
> Yea they are offering me a return, but I would like a product. They are telling me they can't offer a replacement because they have no idea when stock is coming in. Overall it's a ton of BS and I am letting Amazon know, trust me.


I'm actually happy Amazon canceled my order on me. They might have saved me a huge headache in dealing with all that crap.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> can you tell me how deep is x34 (how much space it takes on desk i know asus takes around 35cm)
> 
> thanks


Since the stand is like a triangle, it is 43cm from the back of the stand to the front points of the stand (where it rests on the desk) which are 53cm apart at the front . Distance from where the back of the stand sits to the front of the screen is 23cm, and the front points of the stand rest around 8cm out in front of the screen.

Not sure that makes sense =P I feel like i should make a diagram...


----------



## swaggyjeff

Just reading up on here thats so weird that people are having trouble with US Amazon. I contacted Amazon on march 31th they told me they were receiving stock on April 11th and start shipping them out on the 12th. So for the people having trouble I would honestly contact amazon and ask for a manger to speak to if they are lying to you about shipment information.


----------



## ozzy1925

Tbh Its hard to believe amazon itself send a refurbished product ,even they did by mistake they will take care for sure. the #1 customer service i ever seen.


----------



## proximiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Tbh Its hard to believe amazon itself send a refurbished product ,even they did by mistake they will take care for sure. the #1 customer service i ever seen.


Yeah they are usually pretty good and I am assuming this is just a one off situation. The kicker is there's just no stock for a replacement either from Amazon or Asus. I don't really think the fault is on Amazon's end though. I assume they just shipped what they received from Asus.


----------



## frankblack1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *proximiX*
> 
> Yeah they are usually pretty good and I am assuming this is just a one off situation. The kicker is there's just no stock for a replacement either from Amazon or Asus. I don't really think the fault is on Amazon's end though. I assume they just shipped what they received from Asus.


A little worrying if you think Asus are already shipping refurb units back out especially as there isn't enough good stock to fill pre orders


----------



## Pereb

If you followed the PG279Q and XB271HU threads, you'd know people have been getting Open box/returned units from Amazon for a while


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> If you followed the PG279Q and XB271HU threads, you'd know people have been getting Open box/returned units from Amazon for a while


What has been done about them? It is rather alarming that amazon hasn't cleared that up.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> What has been done about them? It is rather alarming that amazon hasn't cleared that up.


I mentioned my order had went thru with Amazon US but it was an error, it showed in the Amazon app on my phone that is was processing but when I checked on desktop that wasn't the case. I got pissed off & cancelled it, just bought an X34 today instead. People seem to have been receiving good units recently so Acer's QC seems to have stepped up a bit. Worked out cheaper for me and personally I'm tired of waiting for what is more or less the same monitor.

Hope you guys on the waiting list get your monitors soon


----------



## illidan2000

today has arrived my 4° Acer x34 from italian Amazon.
Same crap.... nov2015. And it was already opened

Don't be so confident


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> What has been done about them? It is rather alarming that amazon hasn't cleared that up.


Maybe Amazon's policies aren't as great as people make it seem







It's the other side of the same coin.


----------



## frankblack1

Personally I think Asus has played Devils advocate.... I think they started production of the monitors then display port 1.4 was announced. They know the new graphics cards will all support it and what they don't want is to have a stock pile of 1k monitors in storage knowing that the new gen cards will support 1.4 so now there making the stock to fill the orders because soon as the new cards are out its no longer the pinnacle......


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> I mentioned my order had went thru with Amazon US but it was an error, it showed in the Amazon app on my phone that is was processing but when I checked on desktop that wasn't the case. I got pissed off & cancelled it, just bought an X34 today instead. People seem to have been receiving good units recently so Acer's QC seems to have stepped up a bit. Worked out cheaper for me and personally I'm tired of waiting for what is more or less the same monitor.
> 
> Hope you guys on the waiting list get your monitors soon


I'm actually waiting for Acer's refurb page to have the x34 again. People have been having good luck with them and at only $720 or something. Well worth it if you ask me. Maybe Asus will do the same, but I've decided not to pay full price for these displays.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> I'm actually waiting for Acer's refurb page to have the x34 again. People have been having good luck with them and at only $720 or something. Well worth it if you ask me. Maybe Asus will do the same, but I've decided not to pay full price for these displays.


That's actually a deal I would take. I've had great luck with refurbished electronics in the past.

I'm glad you mentioned this, there is a unit selling on ebay that's listed as brand new that I was looking at & the starting bid is around $760 US which I found was kinda low, so I'm guessing this is one of those units. The seller hasn't said the monitor is refurbished but upon checking his ratings he has two from the acer refurb store both for X34's







. Makes sense, thanks for helping me piece that together


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankblack1*
> 
> Personally I think Asus has played Devils advocate.... I think they started production of the monitors then display port 1.4 was announced. They know the new graphics cards will all support it and what they don't want is to have a stock pile of 1k monitors in storage knowing that the new gen cards will support 1.4 so now there making the stock to fill the orders because soon as the new cards are out its no longer the pinnacle......


Pascal and Polaris will support DP 1.3, also do not expect any 3440x1440p 144hz 21.9 monitors this year, as they have not even started production yet, it will start Q2/Q3 2016, so expect Q1 2017 release


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Pascal and Polaris will support DP 1.3, also do not expect any 3440x1440p 144hz 21.9 monitors this year, as they have not even started production yet, it will start Q2/Q3 2016, so expect Q1 2017 release


People always underestimate the timeframe for releases.

Look how long it took to release that 3440x1440 100hz with the old DP 1.2 tech. I'm expecting a 2018 release for a gaming featured monitor with DP 1.3.

We don't even have a release date for a first Pascal video card...


----------



## illidan2000

maybe with 1.3dp port we will finally have monitor without scanlines, even if they are still 100hz


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankblack1*
> 
> Personally I think Asus has played Devils advocate.... I think they started production of the monitors then display port 1.4 was announced. They know the new graphics cards will all support it and what they don't want is to have a stock pile of 1k monitors in storage knowing that the new gen cards will support 1.4 so now there making the stock to fill the orders because soon as the new cards are out its no longer the pinnacle......


Surely this does not make sense as d.p1.3 has been a known quantity for an extent on the new cards, I mean if that was the case and they expect these panels to become obsolete soon, why bother releasing them so late and not just let Acer mop up the market. Would make more sense then actually putting this panel into production, marketing costs etc.

I honestly think they know there is a market and the premium they can command for these panels vs the actual cost to produce is proberbly one of the biggest on panels at the moment. I do expect panels with d.p 1.3 to hit the market soon, but I think we are a while away yet.


----------



## grizzly05

In the manufacturing plans of all the panel manufacturers there are no 34 inch panels that will support bigger refresh rates than this one in in this year


----------



## frankblack1

This looks a little interesting ..... True or not I don't really know


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/490x3t/asus_pg348q_recalled_and_no_longer_available_via/amazon


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankblack1*
> 
> This looks a little interesting ..... True or not I don't really know
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/490x3t/asus_pg348q_recalled_and_no_longer_available_via/amazon


old news....


----------



## PraetorianP

@proximiX

Was your monitor packaging looking different than the retail one or was there anything else that made you suspicious that the monitor is refurbished? Also, when was your monitor shipped from Amazon? I have PG348Q purchased at Amazon and your post made me really anxious.
Do you know if there is a way to check my serial online or I need to call ASUS support?

Thanks!


----------



## proximiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PraetorianP*
> 
> @proximiX
> 
> Was your monitor packaging looking different than the retail one or was there anything else that made you suspicious that the monitor is refurbished? Also, when was your monitor shipped from Amazon? I have PG348Q purchased at Amazon and your post made me really anxious.
> Do you know if there is a way to check my serial online or I need to call ASUS support?
> 
> Thanks!


Packaging looked fine overall. The actual Asus box was sealed. The shipping box it was in was kind of open, but it didn't raise any alarms. The monitor had bubble wrap on the stand and protection for the screen.

My order was shipped on March 26.

I actually tweeted ASUS about how I was getting no where with their support and they told me to e-mail their social e-mail address with my SN, which was forwarded off to a tech support team. The support team then came back with that email.


----------



## PraetorianP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *proximiX*
> 
> Packaging looked fine overall. The actual Asus box was sealed. The shipping box it was in was kind of open, but it didn't raise any alarms. The monitor had bubble wrap on the stand and protection for the screen.
> 
> My order was shipped on March 26.
> 
> I actually tweeted ASUS about how I was getting no where with their support and they told me to e-mail their social e-mail address with my SN, which was forwarded off to a tech support team. The support team then came back with that email.


Mine was shipped on the 26th also. Exactly as you described yours - the shipping box "kind of opened" and the ASUS box sealed with two ASUS brand tape stripes. I guess I should call and ask if that is a refurbished item. No way I am keeping a refurbished unit for this pile of cash.

Something fishy going on there...


----------



## abean

FYI, Amazon chat states that my order will ship on Thursday, April 14th!

HOORAY!


----------



## kanttii

@frankblack1 @Radox-0 I'm pretty sure they started working on these at least a year ago (first rumors started surfacing last Summer if I remember right) together with LG. Designing, creating, testing and manufacturing a monitor is a long process.

First LG had to create the 60hz panel, make their own monitors out of it, then others got interested and they started working on those like Acer model and this Asus one, and only now they're starting to get a footing around the world. So probably LG started work on the panel before DP1.3 specs were confirmed or even available and that's why we got this with DP1.2?

DP1.3 standard was released in September 2014 and the manufacturers MIGHT release DP1.3 monitors into the wild 2 years later, this Fall. I won't expect DP1.3 monitors to hit the shores of Finland before Spring 2017









And DP1.4 was released a month ago (if you meant that @frankblack1) so we probably won't see those monitors in 2 more years (if this speed stays the same), so I'm not waiting for 8K with 10-bit colors & HDR @ 60hz or 120hz 4K with 10-bit colors and HDR too eagerly







who knows, maybe we'll get those monitors as OLED if the manufacturers are working hard!


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abean*
> 
> FYI, Amazon chat states that my order will ship on Thursday, April 14th!
> 
> HOORAY!


Does your order page reflect this and when did you order yours (time, date, time zone), also is it US amazon?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> @frankblack1 @Radox-0 I'm pretty sure they started working on these at least a year ago (first rumors started surfacing last Summer if I remember right) together with LG. Designing, creating, testing and manufacturing a monitor is a long process.
> 
> First LG had to create the 60hz panel, make their own monitors out of it, then others got interested and they started working on those like Acer model and this Asus one, and only now they're starting to get a footing around the world. So probably LG started work on the panel before DP1.3 specs were confirmed or even available and that's why we got this with DP1.2?
> 
> DP1.3 standard was released in September 2014 and the manufacturers MIGHT release DP1.3 monitors into the wild 2 years later, this Fall. I won't expect DP1.3 monitors to hit the shores of Finland before Spring 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DP1.4 was released a month ago (if you meant that @frankblack1) so we probably won't see those monitors in 2 more years (if this speed stays the same), so I'm not waiting for 8K with 10-bit colors & HDR @ 60hz or 120hz 4K with 10-bit colors and HDR too eagerly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who knows, maybe we'll get those monitors as OLED if the manufacturers are working hard!


Aware of the process and that's partly my point. These sort of panels would not go into production with thier being no market. also a factor not mentioned is they needed to see how I believe the g-sync modules functioned. It's mentioned in tftcentrals review the reason why these panels and the x34 can seemingly hit 100hz is in part due to the presence of a g-sync module ( or due to a lack of a scaler thanks to said g-sync module). Possibly explains why there is no 100hz AMD panel?


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Aware of the process and that's partly my point. These sort of panels would not go into production with thier being no market. also a factor not mentioned is they needed to see how I believe the g-sync modules functioned. It's mentioned in tftcentrals review the reason why these panels and the x34 can seemingly hit 100hz is in part due to the presence of a g-sync module ( or due to a lack of a scaler thanks to said g-sync module). Possibly explains why there is no 100hz AMD panel?


Right! So that's why the LG branded monitors with this panel can't really be overclocked? Interesting! I'll read the review through tomorrow, now I've only skimmed through it!


----------



## P1ngou1N

I ordered one, should have it before this week-end. Really excited with this one.
I hope my desk is large enough. What size of desk do you have with this screen ? Is this comfortable ?

Is it possible to turn off the light on the feet of the screen ?


----------



## Tenth

Hi,

Just recently got the monitor delivered from ORIGIN. I live in the Bay Area California.
The monitor was dated FEB 2016. I dont notice any scanlines or coil whine. I do notice a little back light bleed on the top corners but nothing that bothers me.. Wow... This thing is a beauty.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> I ordered one, should have it before this week-end. Really excited with this one.
> I hope my desk is large enough. What size of desk do you have with this screen ? Is this comfortable ?
> 
> Is it possible to turn off the light on the feet of the screen ?


I have a 900mm depth worktop, that is fine for it, my old one (600mm) was too small









The light has four settings

Off
Light brightness 1
Light brightness 2
Light brightness 3


----------



## P1ngou1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I have a 900mm depth worktop, that is fine for it, my old one (600mm) was too small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The light has four settings
> 
> Off
> Light brightness 1
> Light brightness 2
> Light brightness 3


Ok thanks,

my desk is 600mm, I figured it would be too small. Damn now I have to change my desk as well









800mm is ok with this screen ? I can't seem to find more than 800 at Ikea...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> Ok thanks,
> 
> my desk is 600mm, I figured it would be too small. Damn now I have to change my desk as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 800mm is ok with this screen ? I can't seem to find more than 800 at Ikea...


I got a worktop, 2M length, 38mm width and 900mm depth









I would say 800mm is just enough, however the distance between you and the monitor would only be 500mm


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> I ordered one, should have it before this week-end. Really excited with this one.
> I hope my desk is large enough. What size of desk do you have with this screen ? Is this comfortable ?
> 
> Is it possible to turn off the light on the feet of the screen ?


Where did you order it from?


----------



## P1ngou1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> Where did you order it from?


Boulanger, France.

With 18% discount


----------



## illidan2000

boulanger, it's the baker word? eheh


----------



## P1ngou1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> boulanger, it's the baker word? eheh


That's right, weird name for an electronic store


----------



## stargate125645

This thing is still way too expensive. Please tell me a FreeSync option is available without the ROG name price increase... I can't seem to find one.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> This thing is still way too expensive. Please tell me a FreeSync option is available without the ROG name price increase... I can't seem to find one.


you can go for the acer x34 fresync


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> This thing is still way too expensive. Please tell me a FreeSync option is available without the ROG name price increase... I can't seem to find one.
> 
> 
> 
> you can go for the acer x34 fresync
Click to expand...

I saw that. I was kind of hoping for 100Hz refresh rate since it still costs $1000, but I guess beggars can't be choosers. The Acer X34 is the only comparable monitor I can find to this one. Am I missing anything or are these the best two 21:9 1440p monitors available??


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I saw that. I was kind of hoping for 100Hz refresh rate since it still costs $1000, but I guess beggars can't be choosers. The Acer X34 is the only comparable monitor I can find to this one. Am I missing anything or are these the best two 21:9 1440p monitors available??


currently acer and asus are the only options and if you are lucky you can get a refurbished for a good price http://stores.ebay.com/Acer


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I saw that. I was kind of hoping for 100Hz refresh rate since it still costs $1000, but I guess beggars can't be choosers. The Acer X34 is the only comparable monitor I can find to this one. Am I missing anything or are these the best two 21:9 1440p monitors available??
> 
> 
> 
> currently acer and asus are the only options and if you are lucky you can get a refurbished for a good price http://stores.ebay.com/Acer
Click to expand...

I guess the question is whether I am going to notice image quality differences over a VA panel with better contrast ratio. I would imagine the IPS gives better color reproduction, and 1000:1 contrast ratio is enough that I'd not notice much more unless I studied the screen close-up and side-by-side with a VA panel.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I guess the question is whether I am going to notice image quality differences over a TN panel with better contrast ratio. I would imagine the IPS gives better color reproduction, and 1000:1 contrast ratio is enough that I'd not notice much more unless I studied the screen close-up and side-by-side with a TN panel.


Well tbh tn vs ips is personal preference. I prefer ips because colors are better but you cant look the ips for all day long with tn panel colors are washed out but smooth play easy to deal with ..
We know both acer and asus uses the same lg panel ,I had the acer x34(gsync) for 3-5 days the colors are amazing and still waiting for amazon to send me pg348q .People that have both monitors are saying asus looks like more tn panel.I have no idea about the freesync though.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Well tbh tn vs ips is personal preference. I prefer ips because colors are better but you cant look the ips for all day long with tn panel colors are washed out but smooth play easy to deal with ..
> We know both acer and asus uses the same lg panel ,I had the acer x34(gsync) for 3-5 days the colors are amazing and still waiting for amazon to send me pg348q .People that have both monitors are saying asus looks like more tn panel.I have no idea about the freesync though.


What do you mean "ASUS looks like more TN panel" not seen anyone say that here


----------



## Kylis

Not to mention given they are the exact same panel, they should pretty much look the same. (barring any inconsistencies from panel to panel)


----------



## abean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> Does your order page reflect this and when did you order yours (time, date, time zone), also is it US amazon?


Unfortunately no, no change. Yes, it is Amazon.com.

I have more dialogue going with them over another matter related to the purchase in regards to points and now this rep is saying there's no release date. So ... who knows.


----------



## Merranza

Can't wait to receive my monitor (hoping I don't have any issues with coil whine/refresh rate and BLB)! I keep looking at videos on youtube, it's a torture lol.

I will be upgrading from a 12 years old LG L226WTQ-SF 1680x1050. The jump will be quite spectacular


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> I ordered one, should have it before this week-end. Really excited with this one.
> I hope my desk is large enough. What size of desk do you have with this screen ? Is this comfortable ?
> 
> Is it possible to turn off the light on the feet of the screen ?


160x80cm Bekant table from Ikea, I would say a 80cm wide desk is perfect for this monitor, you might get away with 65cm but absolutly not less then you will end up way to close to the monitor. You can turn the light off if you please on the monitor.










http://www.ikea.com/se/sv/catalog/products/S49022798/


----------



## Kylis

Bektant is the replacement for the Galant. Frankly the Galant was much better, however you can prolly get 2 and make a larger corner desk. I did that with a couple of Galants. Though the Bektants edge is more rounded so you might have a little trouble at the seam., Worth looking into though. The PG348Q is perfect for a corner desk.

Also quite ironic a Swede linking Ikea stuff.


----------



## PG348Q Dreamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> 160x80cm Bekant table from Ikea, I would say a 80cm wide desk is perfect for this monitor, you might get away with 65cm but absolutly not less then you will end up way to close to the monitor. You can turn the light off if you please on the monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/se/sv/catalog/products/S49022798/


I have the same desk, it's quite good but it's a fu**ing dust absorber, in 2 day it's alredy full of dust... -.-


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What do you mean "ASUS looks like more TN panel" not seen anyone say that here


I meant the colors are more washed out like a tn panel according to x34 .


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> I meant the colors are more washed out like a tn panel according to x34 .


true. but I can say also x34 is a little over saturated


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> I meant the colors are more washed out like a tn panel according to x34 .


Wonder if they calibrated or if that was just using the out of the box settings.


----------



## kanttii

when overclocked the colors suffer on mine. 60hz all the way. peace out.


----------



## P1ngou1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> 160x80cm Bekant table from Ikea, I would say a 80cm wide desk is perfect for this monitor, you might get away with 65cm but absolutly not less then you will end up way to close to the monitor. You can turn the light off if you please on the monitor.


Thank you.

I was thinking of this one : http://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/catalog/products/S29084966/
Should do the job as well since it is 800mm deep as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> The PG348Q is perfect for a corner desk.


The main issue here is that corner desks are very expensive at ikea...
Or there is this one http://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/catalog/products/S09006408/
but it doesn't seem this deep compared to 800mm desks :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PG348Q Dreamer*
> 
> I have the same desk, it's quite good but it's a fu**ing dust absorber, in 2 day it's alredy full of dust... -.-


I have this desk in 600mm but white color, no issue with dust !


----------



## ChronoDog

I'm actually using this one http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/40274960/
It's 188x65cm and it's perfect for sitting ~1m away from the screen IMO.

Unlike all the other tables you linked, it's fairly heavy and sturdy, if placed on the right feet it won't wobble thanks to the weight.

Also, you don't see dust on it, not unless there are already ridiculous amounts of it


----------



## P1ngou1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> I'm actually using this one http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/40274960/
> It's 188x65cm and it's perfect for sitting ~1m away from the screen IMO.


Could you take a picture of your desk with the screen and peripherals please ? Would like to see if it could be enough for me


----------



## Kylis

You don't have to buy a corner desk itself, just form one with two regular ones. That is how I made mine, the extra horizontal space is amazing.


----------



## ChronoDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> Could you take a picture of your desk with the screen and peripherals please ? Would like to see if it could be enough for me


Already did a bit earlier in this thread, here ya go: https://i.imgur.com/ogwm5bo.jpg


----------



## Merranza

For those who own the monitor: how are blacks for an IPS panel?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> For those who own the monitor: how are blacks for an IPS panel?


There good on the two panels I have, not exceptional but nothing out of the norm. As good as prior Ips panels I have had. There is a bit of ips glow however which combined with the angle makes it appear to have a silvery finish at times when nothing is on the panel, bus aside from that is good.


----------



## P1ngou1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> Already did a bit earlier in this thread, here ya go: https://i.imgur.com/ogwm5bo.jpg


It's wall mounted?


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> There good on the two panels I have, not exceptional but nothing out of the norm. As good as prior Ips panels I have had. There is a bit of ips glow however which combined with the angle makes it appear to have a silvery finish at times when nothing is on the panel, bus aside from that is good.


Thank you


----------



## ChronoDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> For those who own the monitor: how are blacks for an IPS panel?


I'd personally say not so good, even for an IPS panel - but then again, I wasn't expecting anything exceptional in that department.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> It's wall mounted?


Nope, it's mounted on an Ergotron MX arm.


----------



## P1ngou1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> Nope, it's mounted on an Ergotron MX arm.


Looks very nice !

But that explains why 650mm is deep enough for you (doesn't seem to be a lot of space between the wall and the screen).


----------



## ChronoDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> But that explains why 650mm is deep enough for you.


Could this possibly have sounded any worse?









But yeah, I consider the arm a must for almost every monitor recently - I haven't seen a single good OEM monitor stand since the Dell 2407WFP era.


----------



## P1ngou1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> Could this possibly have sounded any worse?


Ahahah









I should re read myself before posting sometimes


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I guess the question is whether I am going to notice image quality differences over a TN panel with better contrast ratio. I would imagine the IPS gives better color reproduction, and 1000:1 contrast ratio is enough that I'd not notice much more unless I studied the screen close-up and side-by-side with a TN panel.
> 
> 
> 
> Well tbh tn vs ips is personal preference. I prefer ips because colors are better but you cant look the ips for all day long with tn panel colors are washed out but smooth play easy to deal with ..
> We know both acer and asus uses the same lg panel ,I had the acer x34(gsync) for 3-5 days the colors are amazing and still waiting for amazon to send me pg348q .People that have both monitors are saying asus looks like more tn panel.I have no idea about the freesync though.
Click to expand...

Looks like I edited it too late. I meant to say VA. I'm assuming VA is better than TN from what I've read, so it's VA vs. IPS for me if I change my 27" monitor to something else.


----------



## Tenth

Here is a picture I just took. The bright spot is just the flash...

The Division, XCOM 2 and Borderlands 2 looks really good on this..

Not sure why it rotated the pic.. sorry


----------



## -terabyte-

In case anyone is interested TFTCerntral is asking for help with this monitor:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717987843918966784
Quote:


> Any early Asus ROG Swift PG348Q owners out there please get in touch via email from the site. Would like some help!


----------



## Metros

I would offer my support, however I cannot actually use my monitor at the moment


----------



## Qcbuild

I bought it from staple.ca almost 2200$, it said 7-14 business days. After 3 weeks at the last business day (april 6 2016) they was suppose to deliver the product, the monitor was still on shipping state, no news about it, i went to the store and they said they will give me news about it in the next 48 hour but i don't have the feeling i'll receive the product, probably ask my cash back and maybe getting that x34. Best buy removed it from their website, ncix is out of stock and have it 200$ more expensive here then staple or best buy was. And that make it 400$ more expensive then x34. Staple seems to be the only one with asus in stock but it might seems an error because i never receive the product anyone know if theirs a recall or something


----------



## Halciet

Purchased from NCIX US for $1379 USD on 24 March 2016. Arrived 31 March 2016. VERY slight coil whine on certain ezio tests, minor BLB at the top. OC'd to 100 without a problem. January 2016 manufacture date.

REALLY enjoying it so far; replaced three 24" 1920x1200 monitors that I'd had for ~8 years.


----------



## PraetorianP

Anyone else except me and @proximiX checked their warranty status with ASUS yet? Both monitors are purchased at Amazon US. This morning over the phone ASUS tech informed me that I have less than a 3 months of warranty coverage left after checking my serial number. I already got a written response from ASUS and I am waiting for them to respond why my monitor doesn't have the standard warranty coverage as described on their website:

http://www.asus.com/us/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-SWIFT-PG348Q/HelpDesk_Warranty/

Quote from the e-mail I've received:

"Dear XXXXXXX,

Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.

I checked your Invoice Copy. It is mentioned as a brand new monitor. In this case, I suggest you to please contact the place of purchase to replace the monitor as it seems to be within 30 days from the date of purchase. As per Asus record, the warranty end date is 2016-06-12.

If you need any further assistance, please feel free to contact us anytime.

Thank you for choosing ASUS.

Regards,

XXXXX

Customer Service Center.
ASUSTek Computer Inc."

Looks like Acer will get my money unless they are wrong about the warranty left. There is no way I will keep such an expensive monitor without having the proper warranty coverage while paying retail for a brand new unit. I really wanted and waited for that Asus monitor.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PraetorianP*
> 
> Anyone else except me and @proximiX checked their warranty status with ASUS yet? Both monitors are purchased at Amazon US. This morning over the phone ASUS tech informed me that I have less than a 3 months of warranty coverage left after checking my serial number. I already got a written response from ASUS and I am waiting for them to respond why my monitor doesn't have the standard warranty coverage as described on their website:
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-SWIFT-PG348Q/HelpDesk_Warranty/
> 
> Quote from the e-mail I've received:
> 
> "Dear XXXXXXX,
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> 
> I checked your Invoice Copy. It is mentioned as a brand new monitor. In this case, I suggest you to please contact the place of purchase to replace the monitor as it seems to be within 30 days from the date of purchase. As per Asus record, the warranty end date is 2016-06-12.
> 
> If you need any further assistance, please feel free to contact us anytime.
> 
> Thank you for choosing ASUS.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> XXXXX
> 
> Customer Service Center.
> ASUSTek Computer Inc."
> 
> Looks like Acer will get my money unless they are wrong about the warranty left. There is not way I will keep such an expensive monitor without having the proper warranty coverage while paying retail for a brand new unit. I really wanted and waited for that Asus monitor.


I would REALLY be interested in seeing what other people that bought this (especially from Amazon US) are getting back for how long their warranty is. Also what is your manufacturing date?


----------



## proximiX

Ha, that's hilarious and sad. I am still waiting a response from Asus about this. I have been drilling them everyday.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PraetorianP*
> 
> Anyone else except me and @proximiX checked their warranty status with ASUS yet? Both monitors are purchased at Amazon US. This morning over the phone ASUS tech informed me that I have less than a 3 months of warranty coverage left after checking my serial number. I already got a written response from ASUS and I am waiting for them to respond why my monitor doesn't have the standard warranty coverage as described on their website:
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-SWIFT-PG348Q/HelpDesk_Warranty/
> 
> Quote from the e-mail I've received:
> 
> "Dear XXXXXXX,
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> 
> I checked your Invoice Copy. It is mentioned as a brand new monitor. In this case, I suggest you to please contact the place of purchase to replace the monitor as it seems to be within 30 days from the date of purchase. As per Asus record, the warranty end date is 2016-06-12.
> 
> If you need any further assistance, please feel free to contact us anytime.
> 
> Thank you for choosing ASUS.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> XXXXX
> 
> Customer Service Center.
> ASUSTek Computer Inc."
> 
> Looks like Acer will get my money unless they are wrong about the warranty left. There is not way I will keep such an expensive monitor without having the proper warranty coverage while paying retail for a brand new unit. I really wanted and waited for that Asus monitor.


yeah right if you think someone really think you had a talk with a rep and he said a monitor that just came out had a 3 month warranty,
for the hell of it i called and the guy said no such thing for this monitor all come with a 3year warranty. what a waste of time now go get your acer.


----------



## ozzy1925

and to avoid the same situtation for us, can you give the serial numbers or first 2-3 letters?


----------



## proximiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> yeah right if you think someone really think you had a talk with a rep and he said a monitor that just came out had a 3 month warranty,
> for the hell of it i called and the guy said no such thing for this monitor all come with a 3year warranty. what a waste of time now go get your acer.


What proof do you want because that's what Asus told me too? I'll gladly provide it.


----------



## Metros

Amazon US really seems to be having problems with these monitors


----------



## stargate125645

What would be the benefit of buying the Acer or ASUS over LG's own version? It looks like LG has some special firmware added that gives you deeper blacks, so perhaps someone can comment on that if you own the LG version?


----------



## blackforce

is the LG better? also can the firmware work on acer and asus?


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> What would be the benefit of buying the Acer or ASUS over LG's own version? It looks like LG has some special firmware added that gives you deeper blacks, so perhaps someone can comment on that if you own the LG version?


Gsync? Not sure what monitor model you are talking about.


----------



## k1000

How do you check your warranty status? I registered my monitor on the asus web site last week with the date and store of purchase (it was bestbuy canada) and the serial number.

Thanks


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> What would be the benefit of buying the Acer or ASUS over LG's own version? It looks like LG has some special firmware added that gives you deeper blacks, so perhaps someone can comment on that if you own the LG version?


There is no firmware that gives you deeper blacks, it is not possible with firmware. Where are you people getting half this information from on here


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> What would be the benefit of buying the Acer or ASUS over LG's own version? It looks like LG has some special firmware added that gives you deeper blacks, so perhaps someone can comment on that if you own the LG version?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no firmware that gives you deeper blacks, it is not possible with firmware. Where are you people getting half this information from on here
Click to expand...

Your attitude aside, it's a technology they (LG) purport to use on their product, so they have something on the monitor that does it. A simple search for their monitor would have revealed this to you. The way such a technology would be implemented is via a firmware component, or software component. I don't see it advertised on ASUS's or ACER's product that uses the same panel, so logic would dictate it is an LG-specific "feature". How well it works is the question I asked. It may very well not work at all, or it could be marketing falsehoods at its finest.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Your attitude aside, it's a technology they (LG) purport to use on their product, so they have something on the monitor that does it. A simple search for their monitor would have revealed this to you. The way such a technology would be implemented is via a firmware component, or software component. I don't see it advertised on ASUS's or ACER's product that uses the same panel, so logic would dictate it is an LG-specific "feature". How well it works is the question I asked. It may very well not work at all, or it could be marketing falsehoods at its finest.


What model number are you talking about???


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Your attitude aside, it's a technology they (LG) purport to use on their product, so they have something on the monitor that does it. A simple search for their monitor would have revealed this to you. The way such a technology would be implemented is via a firmware component. I don't see it advertised on ASUS's or ACER's product that uses the same panel, so logic would dictate it is an LG-specific "feature". How well it works is the question I asked. It may very well not work at all, or it could be marketing falsehoods at its finest.


LG don't produce a G-Sync monitor first of all, so I have no idea what monitor you're referring to exactly? If it's curved 34" though, it will use the same panel, just not with G-Sync. There are two LG models I'm aware of, the UC97 and UC98, the latter has Freesync (albeit with a pitiful range). And are you saying that LG state they have deeper blacks than the PG348Q?? Or a simple claim that their monitor has deep blacks?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Your attitude aside, it's a technology they (LG) purport to use on their product, so they have something on the monitor that does it. A simple search for their monitor would have revealed this to you. The way such a technology would be implemented is via a firmware component, or software component. I don't see it advertised on ASUS's or ACER's product that uses the same panel, so logic would dictate it is an LG-specific "feature". How well it works is the question I asked. It may very well not work at all, or it could be marketing falsehoods at its finest.


I am sorry if it come across that way, however installing a firmware update would require it going back to LG (most companies do this anyway) I expect it was the feature was made into the panel which ASUS are now using


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Your attitude aside, it's a technology they (LG) purport to use on their product, so they have something on the monitor that does it. A simple search for their monitor would have revealed this to you. The way such a technology would be implemented is via a firmware component. I don't see it advertised on ASUS's or ACER's product that uses the same panel, so logic would dictate it is an LG-specific "feature". How well it works is the question I asked. It may very well not work at all, or it could be marketing falsehoods at its finest.
> 
> 
> 
> LG don't produce a G-Sync monitor first of all, so I have no idea what monitor you're referring to exactly? If it's curved 34" though, it will use the same panel, just not with G-Sync. There are two LG models I'm aware of, the UC97 and UC98, the latter has Freesync (albeit with a pitiful range). And are you saying that LG state they have deeper blacks than the PG348Q?? Or a simple claim that their monitor has deep blacks?
Click to expand...

I never said anything about G-Sync. Though now that is has been questioned I cannot find the advertising so mea culpa, I suppose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Your attitude aside, it's a technology they (LG) purport to use on their product, so they have something on the monitor that does it. A simple search for their monitor would have revealed this to you. The way such a technology would be implemented is via a firmware component, or software component. I don't see it advertised on ASUS's or ACER's product that uses the same panel, so logic would dictate it is an LG-specific "feature". How well it works is the question I asked. It may very well not work at all, or it could be marketing falsehoods at its finest.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry if it come across that way, however installing a firmware update would require it going back to LG (most companies do this anyway) I expect it was the feature was made into the panel which ASUS are now using
Click to expand...

I didn't ask about installing firmware; I didn't even think that's possible on a monitor. I assumed it was an LG-or-nothing feature, but as I noted above, that is now gone from the advertising I'm finding so I may very well have been an idiot and clicked on a model number that looked very similar but wasn't the same. It still would be good to know if there is any advantage to not buying the straight LG version, whichever model that is.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> LG don't produce a G-Sync monitor first of all, so I have no idea what monitor you're referring to exactly? If it's curved 34" though, it will use the same panel, just not with G-Sync. There are two LG models I'm aware of, the UC97 and UC98, the latter has Freesync (albeit with a pitiful range). And are you saying that LG state they have deeper blacks than the PG348Q?? Or a simple claim that their monitor has deep blacks?


LG has more than two 3440X1440 34" Monitors none with g-sync but several with freesync


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I never said anything about G-Sync. Though now that is has been questioned I cannot find the advertising so mea culpa, I suppose.
> I didn't ask about installing firmware; I didn't even think that's possible on a monitor. I assumed it was an LG-or-nothing feature, but as I noted above, that is now gone from the advertising I'm finding so I may very well have been an idiot and clicked on a model number that looked very similar but wasn't the same. It still would be good to know if there is any advantage to not buying the straight LG version, whichever model that is.


As I said before G-Sync...Which would then also included the overclockable refresh rate.


----------



## stargate125645

OK, I found the advertised feature. Looks like I misread it entirely (it does the opposite), so double idiot on my part. Not sure if it is even the same panel (doubt it, because it doesn't appear to be curved):
http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-34UM88C-P-ultrawide-monitor

Lower blacks would definitely improve contrast ratio, which is the downfall of IPS over VA from reviews I've seen. But, since this is different...

But now I'm venturing off topic. I guess the questions that would be on-topic would be which is the LG-branded version of this monitor, and what features are dropped besides G-Sync support?


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> OK, I found the advertised feature. Looks like I misread it entirely (it does the opposite), so double idiot on my part. Not sure if it is even the same panel (doubt it, because it doesn't appear to be curved):
> http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-34UM88C-P-ultrawide-monitor
> 
> Lower blacks would definitely improve contrast ratio, which is the downfall of IPS over VA from reviews I've seen. But, since this is different...
> 
> But now I'm venturing off topic. I guess the questions that would be on-topic would be which is the LG-branded version of this monitor, and what features are dropped besides G-Sync support?


As I said before, the G-Sync support also seems to include the overclockable refresh rate to 100Hz (the freesync Acer one only goes to like 75Hz)


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> OK, I found the advertised feature. Looks like I misread it entirely (it does the opposite), so double idiot on my part. Not sure if it is even the same panel (doubt it, because it doesn't appear to be curved):
> http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-34UM88C-P-ultrawide-monitor
> 
> Lower blacks would definitely improve contrast ratio, which is the downfall of IPS over VA from reviews I've seen. But, since this is different...
> 
> But now I'm venturing off topic. I guess the questions that would be on-topic would be which is the LG-branded version of this monitor, and what features are dropped besides G-Sync support?
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before, the G-Sync support also seems to include the overclockable refresh rate to 100Hz (the freesync Acer one only goes to like 75Hz)
Click to expand...

100Hz is nice, but 25Hz is not worth $500 (50% more!) to me, G-Sync support aside. Your input lag for this panel is longer than the refresh rate at 100Hz.

(Edited to 50% more, not 33%.)


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> 100Hz is nice, but 25Hz is not worth $500 (33% more!) to me, G-Sync support aside. Your input lag for this panel is longer than the refresh rate at 100Hz.


Where are you getting your math from? 100Hz is a frame every 10ms, the input lag for this panel and the x34 is below 10ms and that is including the pixed response time. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/asus_rog_swift_pg348q.htm#lag


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> 100Hz is nice, but 25Hz is not worth $500 (33% more!) to me, G-Sync support aside. Your input lag for this panel is longer than the refresh rate at 100Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you getting your math from? 100Hz is a frame every 10ms, the input lag for this panel and the x34 is below 10ms and that is including the pixed response time. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/asus_rog_swift_pg348q.htm#lag
Click to expand...

You're right, it is less than 10ms. And I did actually misread that, though I saw the review and divided the numbers. I was thinking 120Hz I guess. Either way, the 9.1ms is an _average_, and is still basically 1 frame. Some will be higher than that, and I'm willing to bet you will also find more than 0.9ms of lag elsewhere in the computer system between the mouse, keyboard, CPU, GPU, etc. So why would I pay 50% price increase when utilizing G-Sync is going to up the lag to be 1 frame anyway? It doesn't make sense to me to pay that premium as the whole point of the 100Hz is to improve your gameplay. To each their own.


----------



## SimRacer925

Got my 2nd Pg348q yesterday after the 1st failed with extreme Scanlines after 3 weeks of use. Manufacturer date March 2016 with a G3 serial number.
Now I just hope the Scanlines do not appear after some use again....


----------



## PraetorianP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> I would REALLY be interested in seeing what other people that bought this (especially from Amazon US) are getting back for how long their warranty is. Also what is your manufacturing date?


I also hope other folks will chime in.

Purchased at Amazon US on February 26th 2016. Manufactured March 2016; Serial # G2LXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PraetorianP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> yeah right if you think someone really think you had a talk with a rep and he said a monitor that just came out had a 3 month warranty,
> for the hell of it i called and the guy said no such thing for this monitor all come with a 3year warranty. what a waste of time now go get your acer.


- Was your monitor purchased at Amazon US on February 26th?

- Was your serial number checked by ASUS for warranty support?

If either one/or both are negative your rant is completely irrelevant.


----------



## PraetorianP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> and to avoid the same situtation for us, can you give the serial numbers or first 2-3 letters?


Sure,

Purchased at Amazon US on February 26th 2016. Manufactured March 2016; Serial # G2LXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PraetorianP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *proximiX*
> 
> Ha, that's hilarious and sad. I am still waiting a response from Asus about this. I have been drilling them everyday.


Somebody somewhere in the supply chain dropped the ball. As far as Amazon is concerned they were selling a new item. ASUS told you that you have a refurbished item but they would not confirm that for me (yet). The monitor was shipped to Amazon from "Ma Labs" that appears to be a big supplier of electronics. I wonder if they refurbished the product or they are just third party logistics provider for ASUS?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> Got my 2nd Pg348q yesterday after the 1st failed with extreme Scanlines after 3 weeks of use. Manufacturer date March 2016 with a G3 serial number.
> Now I just hope the Scanlines do not appear after some use again....


March manufacture date, that is new, do you mind testing scan lines on G-Sync Pendulum, want to know if ASUS fixed the issue


----------



## Metros

Can a few people with the ASUS PG348Q do this test, for Simon

"Would you mind setting your screen to 100Hz and OD normal (although also does the same on extreme), and running the PixPerAn tool. Just stick to the main screen and watch the moving car as it moves right to left. On my screen and setup it periodically "jumped" and created an overshoot artefact in front of the moving car for a few seconds before jumping back. It was pretty obvious to the naked eye. Just curious if others see the same thing at all."

This is the download for the tool

http://www.blurbusters.com/motion-tests/tools/

Thanks


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Can a few people with the ASUS PG348Q do this test, for Simon
> 
> "Would you mind setting your screen to 100Hz and OD normal (although also does the same on extreme), and running the PixPerAn tool. Just stick to the main screen and watch the moving car as it moves right to left. On my screen and setup it periodically "jumped" and created an overshoot artefact in front of the moving car for a few seconds before jumping back. It was pretty obvious to the naked eye. Just curious if others see the same thing at all."
> 
> This is the download for the tool
> 
> http://www.blurbusters.com/motion-tests/tools/
> 
> Thanks


Just to note that I observed the same behaviour on the Acer Z35 on TestUFO (*this is not PixPerAn*, but results will be similar). If I recall correctly it only occurred at 200Hz (may be mistaken) and I could only actually see it on tests like Test UFO. It did not seem to occur in-game at all.

I've already communicated this to Simon so no need to pass this on, it's just for information here.


----------



## kabu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Can a few people with the ASUS PG348Q do this test, for Simon
> 
> "Would you mind setting your screen to 100Hz and OD normal (although also does the same on extreme), and running the PixPerAn tool. Just stick to the main screen and watch the moving car as it moves right to left. On my screen and setup it periodically "jumped" and created an overshoot artefact in front of the moving car for a few seconds before jumping back. It was pretty obvious to the naked eye. Just curious if others see the same thing at all."
> 
> This is the download for the tool
> 
> http://www.blurbusters.com/motion-tests/tools/
> 
> Thanks


I ran the test and yes, the problem occurs. The car periodically "jumps" and creates an overshoot artefact in the front of the car for few seconds. Very obvious.

What also happend is that it counted up the frames lost counter in the top right corner box.
If no "jumps", no lost frames, no overshoot artefact.

I cleaned up all my unnecessary background crap (Skype, teamspeak, few browser windows, closed some windows search indexing tasks, aquacomputer background task, garmin usb device monitor, corsair utility engine,.... you know all the **** that gets installed on you PC over the time) and run the test again.

result; I run the test for several minutes and it shows no problems. no "jumps", no frames lost, no overshoot artefact.
Test was run 100Hz, OD normal, g-sync enabled.

pic of the overshoot artefact;


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







P.S. The test program seems a bit out dated and does not handle the font size setting correctly for 3440x1440


----------



## blackforce

ran that test also and no problems at all, but like he said the program is out dated.


----------



## dipzy

It is here






















Scan received it on the 6th in stock, 2 days early so i rang and told em to delivery on Friday instead of Sunday and boy what a beauty









It goes to 100Hz no problem in nvidia setting and on screen menu settings and i also cannot see any Scanlines in normal use or gaming so i'm really pleased this one.

Manufacture date is:March 2016



Ignore my camera flash LOL

Will play some games on it tomorrow as i'm busy rest of the evening.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipzy*
> 
> It is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scan received it on the 6th in stock, 2 days early so i rang and told em to delivery on Friday instead of Sunday and boy what a beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It goes to 100Hz no problem in nvidia setting and on screen menu settings and i also cannot see any Scanlines in normal use or gaming so i'm really pleased this one.
> 
> Manufacture date is:March 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore my camera flash LOL
> 
> Will play some games on it tomorrow as i'm busy rest of the evening.


Can you test for scan lines, GSync Pendulum 20 FPS with your nose to the screen looking at the sky and mountains, I want to know if the March manufactore date fixed the issue


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Can you test for scan lines, GSync Pendulum 20 FPS with your nose to the screen looking at the sky and mountains, I want to know if the March manufactore date fixed the issue


didnt fixed it. Mine is also MArch 2016 and with Gsync and OC on I have VERY bad scanlines. Without oc I still have scanlines but they are not that much noticable as with the oc on. So definitely I think combination of oc and the gsync module v2 which both the x34 and this pg348q are using makes problems and causes scanlines...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> didnt fixed it. Mine is also MArch 2016 and with Gsync and OC on I have VERY bad scanlines. Without oc I still have scanlines but they are not that much noticable as with the oc on. So definitely I think combination of oc and the gsync module v2 which both the x34 and this pg348q are using makes problems and causes scanlines...


Alright, I have asked Simon to test for this issue and try and explain why it happens. Would still be interested if anyone else has this problem. Thanks for testing


----------



## dipzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Can you test for scan lines, GSync Pendulum 20 FPS with your nose to the screen looking at the sky and mountains, I want to know if the March manufactore date fixed the issue


I just did this test and i couldn't notice any scan lines at 20 FPS


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipzy*
> 
> I just did this test and i couldn't notice any scan lines at 20 FPS


If you look at the sky, you should notice faint black lines going across the screen


----------



## dipzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> If you look at the sky, you should notice faint black lines going across the screen


I couldn't see them with my nose right up against the screen. Nothing looked faint or shadow like going across the screen


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> If you look at the sky, you should notice faint black lines going across the screen


all this testing is beyond dumb and you still are beating a dead horse, what are you looking for? this is why hardware clubs are just plane dumb.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> all this testing is beyond dumb and you still are beating a dead horse, what are you looking for? this is why hardware clubs are just plane dumb.


I 2nd this!!! and vote we ban anymore conversation about the phantom scan lines!!!


----------



## BanditBBS

Two things.....

1.) Amazon US just emailed me saying my monitor is shipping Monday! Ordered late afternoon CST Feb 26

2.) I WILL NOT be doing the 20FPS nose to screen scan line test. I couldn't care less if scan lines were easy as ever to see under those circumstances. Those are not real world circumstances!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> all this testing is beyond dumb and you still are beating a dead horse, what are you looking for? this is why hardware clubs are just plane dumb.


I am trying to find out if ASUS fixes the issue with a certain manufacture date, or are we just going to go by every single monitor has it and there is no fix


----------



## Kylis

Just got my email as well, ordered 12:05 pm Pacific on the 26th. Coming in tuesday.

Just wondering but are there any hiccups with this monitor on windows 7 such that I probably should upgrade to windows 10 before it comes in?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I am trying to find out if ASUS fixes the issue with a certain manufacture date, or are we just going to go by every single monitor has it and there is no fix


Cant fix what is not broke!!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Cant fix what is not broke!!


What do you mean


----------



## Kylis

Frankly we should probably only note if the scanlines are noticeable in normal use. If they fixed them to such an extent that they aren't noticeable in normal use and don't degrade the colors that is fine by me.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> Frankly we should probably only note if the scanlines are noticeable in normal use. If they fixed them to such an extent that they aren't noticeable in normal use and don't degrade the colors that is fine by me.


I have them only in Gsync Pendulum test 20 FPS, when I played WItcher 3 at 30 FPS, with my nose to the screen, I did not notice them, so mine are faint


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I have them only in Gsync Pendulum test 20 FPS, when I played WItcher 3 at 30 FPS, with my nose to the screen, I did not notice them, so mine are faint


Then I wouldn't worry about them, just try to forget them.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> Then I wouldn't worry about them, just try to forget them.


Well someone said a new cable reduced them, so I will try the same cable they bought

Something like this

http://www.lindy.co.uk/cables-adapters-c1/audio-video-c107/1m-gold-4k-uhd-displayport-cable-p8178

The cheaper version

http://www.lindy.co.uk/cables-adapters-c1/audio-video-c107/1m-cromo-displayport-cable-p6846


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I am trying to find out if ASUS fixes the issue with a certain manufacture date, or are we just going to go by every single monitor has it and there is no fix


Why are you worried about scanlines that you think are there at 20 fps? are you playing at 20 fps? that is why i said it's stupid to keep asking about scanlines now you are buying cables lol, so next you are going to rma and so on, there is nothing to fix just get a refund already.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> Why are you worried about scanlines that you think are there at 20 fps? are you playing at 20 fps? that is why i said it's stupid to keep asking about scanlines now you are buying cables lol, so next you are going to rma and so on, there is nothing to fix just get a refund already.


I am not really worried, I will not RMA my monitor (unless scan lines get worse) as I think I won the lottery with this monitor. I only want to try a new cable as someone in this forum said it worked


----------



## Metros

The DP cable for the ASUS PG348Q is Amphenol, however they do not have any certified DP 1.2 cables


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I am not really worried, I will not RMA my monitor (unless scan lines get worse) as I think I won the lottery with this monitor. I only want to try a new cable as someone in this forum said it worked


ok cool.


----------



## Merranza

Just being curious.

Why are people saying the X34 colors are more vibrant than those of the PG348Q if they share the same panel?


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Just being curious.
> 
> Why are people saying the X34 colors are more vibrant than those of the PG348Q if they share the same panel?


Maybe they have the panels set differently? Maybe they are just comparing them out of the box without calibrating them? Who knows.


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Cant fix what is not broke!!


Cant agree. I can see the Scanlines on the desktop when my monitor is oc'ed and in G-Sync mode. That is a problem of course, I don't need to put my nose directly on the screen to see them, I can see them with normal distance.
Same for my first monitor I returned, I could see extreme Scanlines after 3 weeks of use, before there were no Scanlines but after 3 weeks of use they were just there and visible on the desktop, same for my second monitor now with March manufactured date.

And btw I recently spoke with a technical support of Alternate and they said when there is an issue with a monitor it needs at least 6 months for a manufacturer to fix it so don't expect any issues fixed until later this year.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> Cant agree. I can see the Scanlines on the desktop when my monitor is oc'ed and in G-Sync mode. That is a problem of course, I don't need to put my nose directly on the screen to see them, I can see them with normal distance.
> Same for my first monitor I returned, I could see extreme Scanlines after 3 weeks of use, before there were no Scanlines but after 3 weeks of use they were just there and visible on the desktop, same for my second monitor now with March manufactured date.
> 
> And btw I recently spoke with a technical support of Alternate and they said when there is an issue with a monitor it needs at least 6 months for a manufacturer to fix it so don't expect any issues fixed until later this year.


I agree with you but if you have to set FPS to 20 and do the demo and put nose against the screen then it is not broke!!


----------



## stargate125645

Does the FreeSync version of this panel have these scan line issues? Do you all see them with HUD icons, or just when a menu is on the screen?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Just being curious.
> 
> Why are people saying the X34 colors are more vibrant than those of the PG348Q if they share the same panel?


The calibration on these panels are a bit meh out the box I found. Need to calibrate my second panel now but when I did my first one it looked a bit better.

It is a shame as LG do very nice calibration from the factory for thier panels and included a document for the specific panel of the calibrated results showing color, gamma etc which was a nice bonus,


----------



## frankblack1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> Cant agree. I can see the Scanlines on the desktop when my monitor is oc'ed and in G-Sync mode. That is a problem of course, I don't need to put my nose directly on the screen to see them, I can see them with normal distance.
> Same for my first monitor I returned, I could see extreme Scanlines after 3 weeks of use, before there were no Scanlines but after 3 weeks of use they were just there and visible on the desktop, same for my second monitor now with March manufactured date.
> 
> And btw I recently spoke with a technical support of Alternate and they said when there is an issue with a monitor it needs at least 6 months for a manufacturer to fix it so don't expect any issues fixed until later this year.


Can I ask ....... are you going to return this panel as well ? If so are you going to wait for yet another replacement Knowing that it may take up to 6 months to sort out the current problem? Here is the big question ..... if Asus are aware ( and I would presume they are ) are they prepared to take back the faulty monitors if the customer so wished and replace them under warranty after the problem has been sorted.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankblack1*
> 
> Can I ask ....... are you going to return this panel as well ? If so are you going to wait for yet another replacement Knowing that it may take up to 6 months to sort out the current problem? Here is the big question ..... if Asus are aware ( and I would presume they are ) are they prepared to take back the faulty monitors if the customer so wished and replace them under warranty after the problem has been sorted.


That's why it will never happen. They won't fix it in current model because they would admit the fault and would have to call back all monitors and fix. So they say nothing and fix in one of the upcomming models. It's same as what Nvidia did with 970. It's said but the reality. Anyway it is ridiculous for price they are asking.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That's why it will never happen. They won't fix it in current model because they would admit the fault and would have to call back all monitors and fix. So they say nothing and fix in one of the upcomming models. It's same as what Nvidia did with 970. It's said but the reality. Anyway it is ridiculous for price they are asking.


Exactly. This all comes down to pushing the native 60Hz panel beyond its limits. It was never designed to be a 100Hz panel... someone just recognised the opportunity to make a killing from a product that the market was willing to fork over a large amount of money for. Very savvy and I applaud their business sense, but it is NOT a product worthy of the price tag given the issues it has. I only hope once new GPU's are out with DP 1.3 connectivity, that we see monitors that are worthy. There are some interesting panels in the pipeline, and no doubt others we don't even know about yet.


----------



## kikibgd

anyone know when new model of screens are coming out ?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> anyone know when new model of screens are coming out ?


Q4 2016 before we see any NEW next gen monitors, and that's if we're very lucky.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/35.htm#panels_jan


----------



## frankblack1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Exactly. This all comes down to pushing the native 60Hz panel beyond its limits. It was never designed to be a 100Hz panel... someone just recognised the opportunity to make a killing from a product that the market was willing to fork over a large amount of money for. Very savvy and I applaud their business sense, but it is NOT a product worthy of the price tag given the issues it has. I only hope once new GPU's are out with DP 1.3 connectivity, that we see monitors that are worthy. There are some interesting panels in the pipeline, and no doubt others we don't even know about yet.


I,m inclined to agree with you on this .... I'll cancel my pre order and ask for my cash back and wait till things have settled down a little ..... Very disappointed but I would be even more so if I got it and had to keep sending it back because it wasn't right ...... Why does it seem the general public are now the Test bed for new technology...... They release products so we can test to see what's wrong so they can fix it ..... Should this not have already been done ? Yes it's new technology and yes there are teething problems but isn't that why they have R&D


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankblack1*
> 
> I,m inclined to agree with you on this .... I'll cancel my pre order and ask for my cash back and wait till things have settled down a little ..... Very disappointed but I would be even more so if I got it and had to keep sending it back because it wasn't right ...... Why does it seem the general public are now the Test bed for new technology...... They release products so we can test to see what's wrong so they can fix it ..... Should this not have already been done ? Yes it's new technology and yes there are teething problems but isn't that why they have R&D


It's all about money at the end of the day. The profit margin on these monitors is no doubt insane, and they are selling out all over the place. None of this gives the manufacturer any incentive to change their approach. They are making so much money on these that it will dwarf the costs they have to swallow for returns. It makes you wonder though, if they recognise they can sell new tech and profit more without spending on R&D, what will actually change on ANY future monitor release... path of least resistance and all that. It's somewhat worrying.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> Cant agree. I can see the Scanlines on the desktop when my monitor is oc'ed and in G-Sync mode. That is a problem of course, I don't need to put my nose directly on the screen to see them, I can see them with normal distance.
> Same for my first monitor I returned, I could see extreme Scanlines after 3 weeks of use, before there were no Scanlines but after 3 weeks of use they were just there and visible on the desktop, same for my second monitor now with March manufactured date.


This is exactly what happened for me and 3 friends of mine. Panel oc'ed to 100hz out of the box but scanlines getting worse after some time of use (2-3 weeks for ~3-4h / day).
Mine didn't degraded as much as yours (saw your desktop wallpaper picture) but scanlines were becoming to be more noticeable at normal sitting distance (60/70cm) as soon as FPS were between 40-60.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> *Exactly. This all comes down to pushing the native 60Hz panel beyond its limits. It was never designed to be a 100Hz panel*... someone just recognised the opportunity to make a killing from a product that the market was willing to fork over a large amount of money for. Very savvy and I applaud their business sense, but it is NOT a product worthy of the price tag given the issues it has. I only hope once new GPU's are out with DP 1.3 connectivity, that we see monitors that are worthy. There are some interesting panels in the pipeline, and no doubt others we don't even know about yet.


Very true









This is also the reason why I restricted X34 to 85hz while it can run at 100hz with ease.
At 100hz, I can see faint scanlines on the desktop but absolutely nothing at 85. Also, they are difficult to see in games even under 40 fps (only on 1/3 of the panel) and if I can notice them a bit in The Division when the weather is foggy, they are faint enough to not ruin the gameplay.

I don't know if running my X34 to 85 instead of 100hz will postpone panel degradation but I'm pretty sure 100hz is way too much for these 60hz LG panels in the long term.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That's why it will never happen. They won't fix it in current model because they would admit the fault and would have to call back all monitors and fix. So they say nothing and fix in one of the upcomming models. It's same as what Nvidia did with 970. It's said but the reality. Anyway it is ridiculous for price they are asking.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. This all comes down to pushing the native 60Hz panel beyond its limits. It was never designed to be a 100Hz panel... someone just recognised the opportunity to make a killing from a product that the market was willing to fork over a large amount of money for. Very savvy and I applaud their business sense, but it is NOT a product worthy of the price tag given the issues it has. I only hope once new GPU's are out with DP 1.3 connectivity, that we see monitors that are worthy. There are some interesting panels in the pipeline, and no doubt others we don't even know about yet.
Click to expand...

It's a 75Hz panel I thought as default. Do you guys see the issues at 75Hz?


----------



## misiak

I would say this is regular 60Hz panel, just pushed hard to its limits. Many people are not able to reach 100Hz at all and it's mostly because scalers. X34 is even worse in this aspect.

This is just bleeding edge technology and not yet ready for mainstream. But people buy it because there is no alternative at the moment.

The best bet is to buy one of those cheap Korean panels and wait until technology mature. It's not perfect but worth the money. If you are in US you can have 27" 1440p 120Hz panel for ~ 200$. We outside Korea and US have to add ~ +35% taxes but still, the price is very good. These have much better picture quality (either PLS or AH-IPS) than AUO craps and the only thing missing is g-sync. They are bit slower but for that price...


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I would say this is regular 60Hz panel, just pushed hard to its limits. Many people are not able to reach 100Hz at all and it's mostly because scalers. X34 is even worse in this aspect.
> 
> This is just bleeding edge technology and not yet ready for mainstream. But people buy it because there is no alternative at the moment.
> 
> The best bet is to buy one of those cheap Korean panels and wait until technology mature. It's not perfect but worth the money. If you are in US you can have 27" 1440p 120Hz panel for ~ 200$. We outside Korea and US have to add ~ +35% taxes but still, the price is very good. These have much better picture quality (either PLS or AH-IPS) than AUO craps and the only thing missing is g-sync. They are bit slower but for that price...


Well, the FreeSync version uses 75Hz, which is why I'm asking.


----------



## blackforce

******* everywhere


----------



## Metros

I am guessing ASUS are sending the same DP cable for all the monitors, it is not certified though (according to the DP database, only the DP 1.1 version is certified)


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I would say this is regular 60Hz panel, just pushed hard to its limits. Many people are not able to reach 100Hz at all and it's mostly because scalers. X34 is even worse in this aspect.
> 
> This is just bleeding edge technology and not yet ready for mainstream. But people buy it because there is no alternative at the moment.
> 
> The best bet is to buy one of those cheap Korean panels and wait until technology mature. It's not perfect but worth the money. If you are in US you can have 27" 1440p 120Hz panel for ~ 200$. We outside Korea and US have to add ~ +35% taxes but still, the price is very good. These have much better picture quality (either PLS or AH-IPS) than AUO craps and the only thing missing is g-sync. They are bit slower but for that price...


Everyone here will make different kind of cash, im sure to some a korean monitor is awesome, and too some its not a big deal to buy a few pg348q´s a month.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Everyone here will make different kind of cash, im sure to some a korean monitor is awesome, and too some its not a big deal to buy a few pg348q´s a month.


I agree but this is not that much about money. I would spend 2K for a good monitor fulfilling my needs but basically that one not exists. What I wanted to say is that these are extremely overpriced even with the additional value they bring.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Well, the FreeSync version uses 75Hz, which is why I'm asking.


Does the freesync version actually function at 75hz natively, or is it something to do with possibly an overclock / AMD freesync. Reason I ask is because it appears some of the owners of 75hz panels such as LG34UC98 / 88 are mentioning that with Nvidia cards, while you can select 75hz, its not actually displaying said 75hz and only doing 60hz? http://www.overclock.net/t/1593189/lg-34uc88-75hz-3440x1400p-ultrawide-i-got-it-testing-it-heres-my-thoughts/10 Sounds to me much like the situation here, Freesync allowing the same core panel to hit 75hz and our / this panel to hit 100hz via the use of G-Sync

Also LG's site does specifically mention the frequency range on the 75hz panels is for Freesync:

http://www.lg.com/uk/monitors/lg-34UC88 / http://www.lg.com/uk/monitors/lg-34UC98
Frequency
HDMI(H-Frequency) 30 ~ 90KHz
HDMI(V-Frequency) 56 ~ 61Hz
Display Port H-Frequency 30 ~ 90KHz
Display Port V-Frequency 56 ~ 61Hz (FreeSync 55~75Hz )

Or maby I am waffling


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Does the freesync version actually function at 75hz natively, or is it something to do with possibly an overclock / AMD freesync. Reason I ask is because it appears some of the owners of 75hz panels such as LG34UC98 / 88 are mentioning that with Nvidia cards, while you can select 75hz, its not actually displaying said 75hz and only doing 60hz? http://www.overclock.net/t/1593189/lg-34uc88-75hz-3440x1400p-ultrawide-i-got-it-testing-it-heres-my-thoughts/10 Sounds to me much like the situation here, Freesync allowing the same core panel to hit 75hz and our / this panel to hit 100hz via the use of G-Sync
> 
> Also LG's site does specifically mention the frequency range on the 75hz panels is for Freesync:
> 
> http://www.lg.com/uk/monitors/lg-34UC88 / http://www.lg.com/uk/monitors/lg-34UC98
> Frequency
> HDMI(H-Frequency) 30 ~ 90KHz
> HDMI(V-Frequency) 56 ~ 61Hz
> Display Port H-Frequency 30 ~ 90KHz
> Display Port V-Frequency 56 ~ 61Hz (FreeSync 55~75Hz )
> 
> Or maby I am waffling


It is also an overclock from 60Hz IIRC. Are people in the X34 owners club also reporting increased degradation over time?


----------



## P1ngou1N

Received mine yesterday (Built in March). Seems to work flawlessly even if i didn't do any particular test, only games.

I MUST change my desk xD



(Cat tax included)


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> Received mine yesterday (Built in March). Seems to work flawlessly even if i didn't do any particular test, only games.


What better tests are there, this is what this monster was designed for I say









Congrats, looks like your cat is not impressed however


----------



## egraphixstudios

After nearly a month of using this monitor here is my quick feedback:

1. Works superb!
2. Best monitor I've ever owned.
3. 100hz from day 1 - never had any issues with overclocking.
4. pretty much next to no scan lines - nothing is noticeable in games.
5. very little light bleed in corners
6. all games I've payed detect the 100hz option in graphics settings.
7. Anyone who is considering getting one- order one asap!

Both the Acer and Asus are brill monitors- but for me the straight up overclock to 100hz button sold me.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> After nearly a month of using this monitor here is my quick feedback:
> 
> 1. Works superb!
> 2. Best monitor I've ever owned.
> 3. 100hz from day 1 - never had any issues with overclocking.
> 4. pretty much next to no scan lines - nothing is noticeable in games.
> 5. very little light bleed in corners
> 6. all games I've payed detect the 100hz option in graphics settings.
> 7. Anyone who is considering getting one- order one asap!
> 
> Both the Acer and Asus are brill monitors- but for me the straight up overclock to 100hz button sold me.


Out of curiosity, what was your manufacturing date?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what was your manufacturing date?


It is February I think (for egraph)


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> It is also an overclock from 60Hz IIRC. Are people in the X34 owners club also reporting increased degradation over time?


not me. I've had my X34 since early December, I noticed the scanlines day 1 in the Pendulum demo but they haven't gotten any worse. I run at 100 Hz around 12 hours a day...


----------



## egraphixstudios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It is February I think (for egraph)


Yes Feb build date.


----------



## Metros

Who said a new DP cable reduced scan lines, they used a Lindy DP cable


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Who said a new DP cable reduced scan lines, they used a Lindy DP cable


How do? Does it work?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> How do? Does it work?


They said it reduced them


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Everyone here will make different kind of cash, im sure to some a korean monitor is awesome, and too some its not a big deal to buy a few pg348q´s a month.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I agree but this is not that much about money. I would spend 2K for a good monitor fulfilling my needs but basically that one not exists. What I wanted to say is that these are extremely overpriced even with the additional value they bring.


Yeah and if I'm buying something I buy something good that fits my current needs as best as possible, but that isn't way too overpriced.

This though.... https://www.massdrop.com/buy/lg-34uc87mb-curved-ultrawide pretty awesome price for that great monitor! Anyone dare try?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Yeah and if I'm buying something I buy something good that fits my current needs as best as possible, but that isn't way too overpriced.
> 
> This though.... https://www.massdrop.com/buy/lg-34uc87mb-curved-ultrawide pretty awesome price for that great monitor! Anyone dare try?


What's so great on it? It's 1000$ 60z panel without g-sync. Dell is much cheaper.


----------



## P1ngou1N

I don't know if my screen has a problem, but I have weird texts sometimes playing Pillars of Eternity (lots of text in game).

Maybe it is the game because I don't seem to have issues elsewhere. Could this be this scanlines problem ? A way to test it ?


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> What's so great on it? It's 1000$ 60z panel without g-sync. Dell is much cheaper.


Check the price, 699 dollars


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> I don't know if my screen has a problem, but I have weird texts sometimes playing Pillars of Eternity (lots of text in game).
> 
> Maybe it is the game because I don't seem to have issues elsewhere. Could this be this scanlines problem ? A way to test it ?


What happens if you reduce the refresh rate


----------



## ChronoDog

I've been using this cable (B142C-010B 10ft) since day one @100Hz and had no issues whatsoever.

After reading some of your replies, I tried the cable that came with the monitor, and noticed the following:
- At 100Hz, it would sometimes randomly blank out for a split second, like once every 20-30m
- Subtle scanlines (I think) at anything above 85Hz
- Slightly more stutter in games (could be subjective)

Hence I would suggest toning down the frantic RMAing of perfectly good panels a bit and getting better cables instead, first.
Here's a list of certified ones. Mark "Cables" there.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> I've been using this cable (B142C-010B 10ft) since day one @100Hz and had no issues whatsoever.
> 
> After reading some of your replies, I tried the cable that came with the monitor, and noticed the following:
> - At 100Hz, it would sometimes randomly blank out for a split second, like once every 20-30m
> - Subtle scanlines (I think) at anything above 85Hz
> - Slightly more stutter in games (could be subjective)
> 
> Hence I would suggest toning down the frantic RMAing of perfectly good panels a bit and getting better cables instead, first.
> Here's a list of certified ones. Mark "Cables" there.


Yeah, something is wrong with the standard cable, it is not certified by Displayport, so is scan lines reduced with the new cable you used


----------



## blackforce

wow screen is getting blury more by the day, games look a mess no sharpness at all i guess i will be asking for a refund and no i still don't have scanline no backlight bleed very little ips glow wow thought i had the perfect monitor.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> wow screen is getting blury more by the day, games look a mess no sharpness at all i guess i will be asking for a refund and no i still don't have scanline no backlight bleed very little ips glow wow thought i had the perfect monitor.


Have you got an ICC profile, tried calibrating it or lowering refresh rate


----------



## blackforce

yes got a icc profile off the disk only, and also i did try 50, 60, 85 refresh rate with no change. dammnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kylis

Get this one. http://www.amazon.com/Accell-B142C-010B-UltraAV-DisplayPort-Latches/dp/B0098HVXVQ It is cheaper than the B142C-010B-2 but the only difference I was able to find was the packaging.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> yes got a icc profile off the disk only, and also i did try 50, 60, 85 refresh rate with no change. dammnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Try removing the ICC profile


----------



## egraphixstudios

I used the Lindy DP cable. Didn't say it reduced them - I said i don't have any noticeable scan lines with that premium cable. Never used the stock cable so can't compare.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> I used the Lindy DP cable. Didn't say it reduced them - I said i don't have any noticeable scan lines with that premium cable. Never used the stock cable so can't compare.


Did you use the Chromo, is it good quality









Not sure which one to get, the Chromo or the Gold one

Can you try with the standard DP cable, if you have time


----------



## egraphixstudios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Did you use the Chromo, is it good quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure which one to get, the Chromo or the Gold one
> 
> Can you try with the standard DP cable, if you have time


I went for the chromo for about £23. Sorry cant try the standard cable 1. its boxed away in garage and 2. i'm using a ergotron MX arm and its all nice and neatly routed and tidy







Sorry OCD...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> I went for the chromo for about £23. Sorry cant try the standard cable 1. its boxed away in garage and 2. i'm using a ergotron MX arm and its all nice and neatly routed and tidy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry OCD...


You had any problems with it, does the cable have a latch on both sides and is the quality better than the cheaper cables


----------



## egraphixstudios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You had any problems with it, does the cable have a latch on both sides and is the quality better than the cheaper cables


The cable is much better in build and quality than stock cable. Has a small little lip latch on it- if i remember correctly. you cant just tug the cable out of a display port- you have to press lightly on the top and the latch loosens.

For a £1k monitor getting a nice DP cable just to top it off is a no-brainer. I also went as far as getting a ph neutral screen cleaner and cloth for £4 for the screen







And also warned the mrs not to near the screen with any sort of cleaners or sprays... its off limits...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> The cable is much better in build and quality than stock cable. Has a small little lip latch on it- if i remember correctly. you cant just tug the cable out of a display port- you have to press lightly on the top and the latch loosens.
> 
> For a £1k monitor getting a nice DP cable just to top it off is a no-brainer. I also went as far as getting a ph neutral screen cleaner and cloth for £4 for the screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also warned the mrs not to near the screen with any sort of cleaners or sprays... its off limits...


Yeah, I got some Ecomoist screen cleaner, was about £8, it came with a microfibre cloth as well

I will buy the Chromo cable then, I do want the Gold cable, however it is £54 for that version


----------



## theunknownkid

I bought a high quality display port cable with maximum HBR2 bandwidth of 21.6 Gbps. Did not make a difference to any picture quality. Still minor scanlines do appear when running the pendulum demo at 20fps. But never appear in playing games/movies/browsing.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theunknownkid*
> 
> I bought a high quality display port cable with maximum HBR2 bandwidth of 21.6 Gbps. Did not make a difference to any picture quality. Still minor scanlines do appear when running the pendulum demo at 20fps. But never appear in playing games/movies/browsing.


so, buying a better cable is totally useless?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> I went for the chromo for about £23. Sorry cant try the standard cable 1. its boxed away in garage and 2. i'm using a ergotron MX arm and its all nice and neatly routed and tidy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry OCD...


Ordered this cable. Not seeing scanlines (but not bothered looking in detail for them) but did get the random blinking of black screen which happend for a second or so with said cable about 4-5 times last night over a 3-4 hour period on witcher 3 as chronoDog mentioned. Wondering if this cable which is higher quality will eliminate said glitch now and then. See what happens tomorrow when it arrives


----------



## egraphixstudios

I've never had any blackouts of display or anything with this cable. So you should be ok.


----------



## theunknownkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> so, buying a better cable is totally useless?


that was my conclusion, better cable made no difference.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Try removing the ICC profile


no change. will be asking for a refund today been calling asus at this number 1-812-282-2787 and it just rings
don't know whats up with asus, but i guess a refund is in order was going to exchange it with them. wow back to my PG278Q TN but it's fast.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> I've never had any blackouts of display or anything with this cable. So you should be ok.


Thanks, not seen any issues this morning through 5 hours, so may have been my GPU's being OC and not playing nice. Needed a 2m cable anyways, so see how this one fares


----------



## BanditBBS

OMG, getting excited!!!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BanditBBS*
> 
> OMG, getting excited!!!


What background is on that monitor


----------



## BanditBBS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What background is on that monitor


I have no clue, that's just the image on Amazon's site for the monitor.


----------



## Merranza

There should be a lot of new owners in the next couple days as many stores/sellers were expecting an Asus shipment today (April 11th).

Mine will be shipped by the end of the day and should arrive in the next 3-5 days.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> There should be a lot of new owners in the next couple days as many stores/sellers were expecting an Asus shipment today (April 11th).
> 
> Mine will be shipped by the end of the day and should arrive in the next 3-5 days.


If anyone gets an April manufacture date, can they test for scan lines


----------



## abean

Ordered mine on Feb 29th, still shows "not yet shipped". Last week I was told it was going to be this week ... asked today, they have no information.


----------



## Kylis

Mine should be coming any minute now, I'll check my manufacturer date when it comes.


----------



## gajbotron

Hi everyone, this is my very first post here, writing from Belgrade, Serbia. We have two piece of this Asus PG348Q here, first one is Dec2015 manuf.date, sent for promotional purpose, noticable backlight bleed, everything else seem to be fine.
Now, I just got second one, this one is regular reseller piece with Jan.2016 manuf.date. I checked Pendulum with my OC 100Hz and gsync ON all limited @ 20fps within Pendulum.
My brightness is on 80 while i was takin these pics:

http://www2.fatboy.rs/pics/pendulum/pic1.jpg
http://www2.fatboy.rs/pics/pendulum/pic2.jpg
http://www2.fatboy.rs/pics/pendulum/pic3.jpg

Maybe I`m blind but i can`t see scanlines here in real life, hope that will stay like that in the future...









Also, see my video clips for BLB @ low and high brightness settings (played 1080p BR rip of Prometeus):











Now, even you can see slight BLB here on second video clip, in real life that BL is very weak.... can`t spoil my movie projection at all... ips glow is slight visible from side (silver one, also barely noticeable).

Still didn`t test games, will do in next 3 days. My rig is i7 4790K 4.4Ghz with Zotac Amp Extreme 980Ti.

Any sugestions, other tests n such?


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gajbotron*
> 
> http://www2.fatboy.rs/pics/pendulum/pic2.jpg


It's subtle but we can see scanlines, focus on the blue / grey colors and you'll notice greyish grid pattern (one line with blue color, one greyish line, one line with blue color etc.)

If you can't notice them in game, this is the most important, all monitors are not equal in that specific aspect.

Concerning the Pendulum Demo, the best way to test is to set 35 fps min and 100 max as scanlines are more noticeable when FPS fluctuate within a wide range.
If you set 20 fps min & 20 max, then the panel will stay at 20hz and will not be stressed as much as when the panel has to constantly change its frequency when FPS vary between 35 and 100.

Your monitor has very minor backlight bleed, mine is not as good.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gajbotron*
> 
> Hi everyone, this is my very first post here, writing from Belgrade, Serbia. We have two piece of this Asus PG348Q here, first one is Dec2015 manuf.date, sent for promotional purpose, noticable backlight bleed, everything else seem to be fine.
> Now, I just got second one, this one is regular reseller piece with Jan.2016 manuf.date. I checked Pendulum with my OC 100Hz and gsync ON all limited @ 20fps within Pendulum.
> My brightness is on 80 while i was takin these pics:
> 
> http://www2.fatboy.rs/pics/pendulum/pic1.jpg
> http://www2.fatboy.rs/pics/pendulum/pic2.jpg
> http://www2.fatboy.rs/pics/pendulum/pic3.jpg
> 
> Maybe I`m blind but i can`t see scanlines here in real life, hope that will stay like that in the future...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, see my video clips for BLB @ low and high brightness settings (played 1080p BR rip of Prometeus):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, even you can see slight BLB here on second video clip, in real life that BL is very weak.... can`t spoil my movie projection at all... ips glow is slight visible from side (silver one, also barely noticeable).
> 
> Still didn`t test games, will do in next 3 days. My rig is i7 4790K 4.4Ghz with Zotac Amp Extreme 980Ti.
> 
> Any sugestions, other tests n such?


Just to let you know the silver is backlight bleed, IPS glow is yellow on this IPS panel


----------



## Flam3h

Hi guys.

Can anyone let me know if the film stuck to the screen is a screen protector (to remove) or some kind of anti glare film that is supposed to be on there?.

Don't want to attempt to remove it if it's supposed to be there


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flam3h*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> Can anyone let me know if the film stuck to the screen is a screen protector (to remove) or some kind of anti glare film that is supposed to be on there?.
> 
> Don't want to attempt to remove it if it's supposed to be there


What film, can you take a picture


----------



## Flam3h

This should show it


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flam3h*
> 
> This should show it


No. leave it on, that looks like part of the panel


----------



## Flam3h

Thought as much, a bit too neatly applied. Thought I'd double check all the same, thanks for your help.


----------



## Kylis

My manufacturing date is Feb 2016. Though dumb question, this being my first gsync display...how do I turn gsync on? I have my old non gsync monitor on my left with the desktop extended there, not sure if that matters. I tried running the pendulum demo but it wouldn't let me select the gsync box so I am guessing it isn't just on by default....

EDIT: nm, I updated the drivers for my card and the setup G-SYNC section appeared.


----------



## abean

I want to prep appropriately with a longer cable. Suggestions?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Though dumb question, this being my first gsync display...how do I turn gsync on? I have my old non gsync monitor on my left with the desktop extended there, not sure if that matters. I tried running the pendulum demo but it wouldn't let me select the gsync box so I am guessing it isn't just on by default....




If you go to 'Nvidia Control Panel' and 'Set up G-Sync', it should be enabled by default.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*


LOL

Quick question to fellow Canadians. Anybody else ordered through Staples? I have an expected shipping date of April 11th and the last customer rep I chatted with told me the monitor should be shipped today (11th) but nothing has moved on my order. What's the status of your order?


----------



## X-72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Quick question to fellow Canadians. Anybody else ordered through Staples? I have an expected shipping date of April 11th and the last customer rep I chatted with told me the monitor should be shipped today (11th) but nothing has moved on my order. What's the status of your order?


Just chatting with Amazon for the second time today. Now being told May 10-13 because they ran out of stock even though I've been told for the last month by at least 6 different reps that April 11 would be the shipping date.

Per the rep Jeff,
"Thanks for holding, I can see she told you that, however I don't think she actually checked, I'm sorry about that. I just checked with the fulfillment department and between May 10 and May 13 we will get several shipments for these, it looks like you're not the only one waiting for the monitor."

I'm getting to the point that I'm debating if it's really worth it. After hunting relentlessly for any shred of information from Asus and spending so much time chatting to Amazon to keep up to date with my order and still not even having a true date for it to ship I just don't know what to think now. If I wait until May, what's to say it won't be the same situation. I'm getting more and more jealous of all you that got your panels already!

Edit: FYI rep gave me 30 dollar Amazon credit for my trouble. Honestly doesn't really make me any happier because I've been "misinformed" multiple times by the reps and I really just want a monitor or at least a ship date on my order so I don't feel the need to keep checking with them.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-72*
> 
> Just chatting with Amazon for the second time today. Now being told May 10-13 because they ran out of stock even though I've been told for the last month by at least 6 different reps that April 11 would be the shipping date.
> 
> Per the rep Jeff,
> "Thanks for holding, I can see she told you that, however I don't think she actually checked, I'm sorry about that. I just checked with the fulfillment department and between May 10 and May 13 we will get several shipments for these, it looks like you're not the only one waiting for the monitor."
> 
> I'm getting to the point that I'm debating if it's really worth it. After hunting relentlessly for any shred of information from Asus and spending so much time chatting to Amazon to keep up to date with my order and still not even having a true date for it to ship I just don't know what to think now. If I wait until May, what's to say it won't be the same situation. I'm getting more and more jealous of all you that got your panels already!


Hmm, I might be in the same situation. I'm wondering if the 2 different customer reps I chatted with (one today, the other last week) really checked or are simply stating up the obvious in the "chain of steps" (ordered->processed->in transit->shipped, etc.).

I knew this was a popular monitor but I wasn't expecting Asus to not be able to fulfill all the orders. Add to this the fact I thought many people in the 3440x1440 100hz market would have bought Acer's X34 since it was release so early compared to the PG348Q. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## X-72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Hmm, I might be in the same situation. I'm wondering if the 2 different customer reps I chatted with (one today, the other last week) really checked or are simply stating up the obvious in the "chain of steps" (ordered->processed->in transit->shipped, etc.).
> 
> I knew this was a popular monitor but I wasn't expecting Asus to not be able to fulfill all the orders. Add to this the fact I thought many people in the 3440x1440 100hz market would have bought Acer's X34 since it was release so early compared to the PG348Q. Guess I was wrong.


I've decided after these experiences that I'm not going to accept their first response when I ask them in the future. I had a rep a few weeks ago telling me it was going to be shipped that same day or the next which was obviously wrong but I knew that at the time. Got a different rep later and every one since has told me April 11. I'm thinking more about the X34 but I really have my mind set on the Asus. I just need to think about whether it is worth the wait considering their poor roll out.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-72*
> 
> I've decided after these experiences that I'm not going to accept their first response when I ask them in the future. I had a rep a few weeks ago telling me it was going to be shipped that same day or the next which was obviously wrong but I knew that at the time. Got a different rep later and every one since has told me April 11. I'm thinking more about the X34 but I really have my mind set on the Asus. I just need to think about whether it is worth the wait considering their poor roll out.


Amazon has really dropped the ball with this one. They have even cancelled a few orders on people. I don't blame them as much as I blame Asus though. You know Amazon would ship this to you if they actually had it in stock. Unless they are hoarding them all to themselves...


----------



## Kylis

ok here we go, Feb 2016, no coil whine, a bit of BLB in the corners but nothing terrible, no scanlines (not going to force it to 20fps but did check the pendulum demo), looks quite uniform, 100hz no problem.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> ok here we go, Feb 2016, no coil whine, a bit of BLB in the corners but nothing terrible, no scanlines (not going to force it to 20fps but did check the pendulum demo), looks quite uniform, 100hz no problem.


scanlines are visible also not forcing nothing, just start pendulum with its own settings. It simulates by default fps from 40 to 60, that are very common in latest games with a 980ti
Pendulum is used to show them quickly only because it has the perfect colors to show them
in games that has same colors, you see them also


----------



## Kylis

Yeah, I messed with the pendulum demo a bit, no scanlines, and yes I know what to look for (been watching this thread for the last 2 1/2 months reading every post)


----------



## Iriseyoufall

I have a Feb-2016 version as well. No scan-lines with stock DP-cable. Almost no BLB (you always see a bit, but it is equal in all the corners) .
Although I run @ 85HZ. No point running 100HZ with a single 970GTX. Although I could handle all games on High-Settings with a bit AA (2x or 4x MSAA) and have between 55-80 fps. Waiting on the new Pascal GPU's. For back-up I've ordered a second DP 1.2 cable for if some problems occur.
Doubt it. Did watch series and played games for hours already. Maybe you guys are just unlucky with a panel. Also some people report DP-cable issues while they are not using the Stock-Cable.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-72*
> 
> Just chatting with Amazon for the second time today. Now being told May 10-13 because they ran out of stock even though I've been told for the last month by at least 6 different reps that April 11 would be the shipping date.
> 
> Per the rep Jeff,
> "Thanks for holding, I can see she told you that, however I don't think she actually checked, I'm sorry about that. I just checked with the fulfillment department and between May 10 and May 13 we will get several shipments for these, it looks like you're not the only one waiting for the monitor."
> 
> I'm getting to the point that I'm debating if it's really worth it. After hunting relentlessly for any shred of information from Asus and spending so much time chatting to Amazon to keep up to date with my order and still not even having a true date for it to ship I just don't know what to think now. If I wait until May, what's to say it won't be the same situation. I'm getting more and more jealous of all you that got your panels already!
> 
> Edit: FYI rep gave me 30 dollar Amazon credit for my trouble. Honestly doesn't really make me any happier because I've been "misinformed" multiple times by the reps and I really just want a monitor or at least a ship date on my order so I don't feel the need to keep checking with them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Hmm, I might be in the same situation. I'm wondering if the 2 different customer reps I chatted with (one today, the other last week) really checked or are simply stating up the obvious in the "chain of steps" (ordered->processed->in transit->shipped, etc.).
> 
> I knew this was a popular monitor but I wasn't expecting Asus to not be able to fulfill all the orders. Add to this the fact I thought many people in the 3440x1440 100hz market would have bought Acer's X34 since it was release so early compared to the PG348Q. Guess I was wrong.


You both ordered on the 26th of february?


----------



## -Mick-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iriseyoufall*
> 
> I have a Feb-2016 version as well. No scan-lines with stock DP-cable. Almost no BLB (you always see a bit, but it is equal in all the corners) .
> Although I run @ 85HZ. No point running 100HZ with a single 970GTX. Although I could handle all games on High-Settings with a bit AA (2x or 4x MSAA) and have between 55-80 fps. Waiting on the new Pascal GPU's. For back-up I've ordered a second DP 1.2 cable for if some problems occur.
> Doubt it. Did watch series and played games for hours already. Maybe you guys are just unlucky with a panel. Also some people report DP-cable issues while they are not using the Stock-Cable.


How long is the stock cable ?


----------



## Iriseyoufall

Short between 0,80cm and 1m. I think it is 1m. For most users it is not long enough. That's why they are using custom- DP-cables, somehow they are (multiple people) reporting issues with scan-lines. It is a bit weird to report issues about a product while you are not using the hardware that was in the package. So far I saw 1-post of someone claiming to have scan-lines issues with the stock-cable on running 100hrz in this topic. It seems the maturity don't have issues with stock cable?


----------



## ThePeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iriseyoufall*
> 
> Short between 0,80cm and 1m. I think it is 1m. For most users it is not long enough. That's why they are using custom- DP-cables, somehow they are (multiple people) reporting issues with scan-lines. It is a bit weird to report issues about a product while you are not using the hardware that was in the package. So far I saw 1-post of someone claiming to have scan-lines issues with the stock-cable on running 100hrz in this topic. It seems the maturity don't have issues with stock cable?


Surly using a "higher quality" cable won't create those apparent scan lines?
I'm also still waiting for mine to arrive. Ordered it from Media Markt in Germany. They have like no date what so ever when it might arrive. It's ok tho. Only paid 150€ deposit so far. Still got one working screen (BenQ XL2420T) so am able to wait patiently.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> You both ordered on the 26th of february?


I ordered mine on the 3rd of April. It was in stock when I placed my order.


----------



## Iriseyoufall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePeanut*
> 
> Surly using a "higher quality" cable won't create those apparent scan lines?


Well that is also unclear.

Some people have connected a high-end cable and still report Scan-lines
Some people have no issues with the stock-cable from the package
Some people (only 1) report issues with the stock-cable.
Some people report less Scan-lines with a high-end cable compared to the stock cable. But still there, noticeable
Some people report that a high-end cable did fix it completely running 100HZ.
Some people say that they see more lag with the stock cable compared to their high-end cable. Might be a placebo-effect.
Some people have only Scan-Lines with 95+ HZ. When changing it to 85/90 HZ the Scan-lines did disappear.
Some people report that they could fix only the Scan-Lines by Disabling the Overclock (so change it back to 60HZ default)
Some people say that the stock DP cable not certified is. It is unclear if it is a 1.1 or 1.2 cable and if it has a speed of 21.6GB/s or lower.
Some 1.2 Cables have a speed of 17GB/s for example. I cannot find it on the official website of Asus either (information about the cable)

Truth is, that it might be a Lottery of having a good-monitor without issues like this and BGB.

I see no pattern yet


----------



## abean

1m cable is far too short. Which dp cable should I buy?


----------



## Iriseyoufall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abean*
> 
> 1m cable is far too short. Which dp cable should I buy?


One that is certified (DP 1.2 cable with a speed of 21.6GB/s). Search this topic for the website to check.


----------



## abean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iriseyoufall*
> 
> One that is certified (DP 1.2 cable with a speed of 21.6GB/s). Search this topic for the website to check.


http://amzn.com/B01AA6FLXO ?


----------



## abean

Or http://amzn.com/B0014BQQI4


----------



## Merranza

Alright, just a quick follow-up on the delivery status of my PG348Q and for those who are waiting.

Spoke directly to a Staples rep who explained to me the monitor is shipped directly from Asus and not stored in their warehouse which probably explains why I'm still stuck in a "in transit" status (and the purchase was never made on my credit card).

This goes along what most of you are experiencing and pretty much confirms the Asus shortage (and why the delivery date given by Amazon and such keeps being pushed back). Did they underestimate the demand? Is it because too many first wave buyers have asked for an exchange? Have they caught up something in the assembly process which they want to fix? Problem with LG providing the panel?

Who knows...

The Staples lady said Staples will communicate directly with Asus on my behalf via their business link. I should have a comeback in the next 48 hours. I don't expect any big secret there but I'll keep you updated with what I get.


----------



## gajbotron

Any suggestions about using visual presets on this monitor (Desktop, Counter Strike, Adobe Premiere etc..) ??

Mine is overclocked all the time @ 100Hz and GSync is disabled when I`m not playing any game. How about you out there?


----------



## kabu

I calibrated it on Race Mode with custom color settings. My calibration details and ICC profile are earlier in this thread. ICC profile that comes with the disk might work for you just as well (or even better). Individual panel dependent.
I'm mostly 100Hz on my calibrated Race Mode settings. Only when I need to do some photo editing etc. I simply switch to 60Hz.


----------



## X-72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> Amazon has really dropped the ball with this one. They have even cancelled a few orders on people. I don't blame them as much as I blame Asus though. You know Amazon would ship this to you if they actually had it in stock. Unless they are hoarding them all to themselves...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> You both ordered on the 26th of february?


My order was Feb 27 @ 12:05pm Central Time from Amazon US. Unfortunately the order has always shown as "Not yet shipped. Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date." so I've had to pester Amazon support on average 1-2 times a week because I'm incredibly impatient haha! I've had 3 different Amazon reps assure me they will personally track my order and notify me when there are any changes. I start to feel bad bugging them so much but then lose all my empathy when they tell me something and it turns out not to be accurate information. At this point I'm not even sure orders from the 27th have begun to ship from them so it makes me wonder if their may 10-13 date will actually be when mine ships, or if I'll still not make the cut and be told another month to wait.

I do agree with what solBLACK said above though, one way or another Amazon is dropping the ball even though it isn't their fault directly.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-72*
> 
> My order was Feb 27 @ 12:05pm Central Time from Amazon US. Unfortunately the order has always shown as "Not yet shipped. Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date." so I've had to pester Amazon support on average 1-2 times a week because I'm incredibly impatient haha! I've had 3 different Amazon reps assure me they will personally track my order and notify me when there are any changes. I start to feel bad bugging them so much but then lose all my empathy when they tell me something and it turns out not to be accurate information. At this point I'm not even sure orders from the 27th have begun to ship from them so it makes me wonder if their may 10-13 date will actually be when mine ships, or if I'll still not make the cut and be told another month to wait.
> 
> I do agree with what solBLACK said above though, one way or another Amazon is dropping the ball even though it isn't their fault directly.


Seeing it is not only a US Amazon problem but also a problem in Canada since no store at all (Staples, NCIX, Canada Computers) have any stock (and other countries too), it wouldn't be fair to blame Amazon. It's all on Asus if you ask me for all the possible reasons I've stated in my previous posts.

I mean, if Asus tells Amazon that the next shipment will arrive on April 11th, then Amazon relays the information to their customers. If Asus doesn't fulfill this, how can you blame Amazon for dropping the ball on this. The only thing they can do is put more pressure or some kind of menace on Asus but since Asus is so big and worldwide, they'll simply sell their products elsewhere anyway.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-72*
> 
> My order was Feb 27 @ 12:05pm Central Time from Amazon US. Unfortunately the order has always shown as "Not yet shipped. Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date." so I've had to pester Amazon support on average 1-2 times a week because I'm incredibly impatient haha! I've had 3 different Amazon reps assure me they will personally track my order and notify me when there are any changes. I start to feel bad bugging them so much but then lose all my empathy when they tell me something and it turns out not to be accurate information. At this point I'm not even sure orders from the 27th have begun to ship from them so it makes me wonder if their may 10-13 date will actually be when mine ships, or if I'll still not make the cut and be told another month to wait.
> 
> I do agree with what solBLACK said above though, one way or another Amazon is dropping the ball even though it isn't their fault directly.


I ordered on the 27th of february and shipping status still saying the same as yours and i talked to a rep yesterday and he told me mine will be shipped on the 18th of april which is same as the previous one 10 days ago.Lets wait and see I wish i bought from my country because it has been released 2 months ago


----------



## Tenth

I had my order in Amazon early Feb 26th. Canceled it and went through ORIGIN. Paid about $50 more and got it a few weeks later. Other than a little BLB its flawless and the division is a sight to see on there....


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Seeing it is not only a US Amazon problem but also a problem in Canada since no store at all (Staples, NCIX, Canada Computers) have any stock (and other countries too), it wouldn't be fair to blame Amazon. It's all on Asus if you ask me for all the possible reasons I've stated in my previous posts.
> 
> I mean, if Asus tells Amazon that the next shipment will arrive on April 11th, then Amazon relays the information to their customers. If Asus doesn't fulfill this, how can you blame Amazon for dropping the ball on this. The only thing they can do is put more pressure or some kind of menace on Asus but since Asus is so big and worldwide, they'll simply sell their products elsewhere anyway.


That's when you bite the bullet and don't give actual dates. I have to do it for work a lot. People ask when the next fix will be out , or when will we support something. The person doesn't appreciate the answer compared to an official date, but at least you aren't going to anger them when you don't get your order on the date you were told.


----------



## X-72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> That's when you bite the bullet and don't give actual dates. I have to do it for work a lot. People ask when the next fix will be out , or when will we support something. The person doesn't appreciate the answer compared to an official date, but at least you aren't going to anger them when you don't get your order on the date you were told.


I think you hit the nail on the head there. While I don't like that my order status doesn't show a date, I am even more unhappy that I was given a date, checked on that day and was told it would be shipping, only to be told later that they ran out. If they would say from the get go something along the lines of "Our supplier has given us a date of X for our next delivery, but quantity is not known yet" I would better understand. I guess at the end of the day it is what it is. Sooner or later they will be in supply.

My personal point of confusion is how a company the size of Amazon doesn't have more pull with Asus to at least get them to provide them with expected quantities so they have some chance of providing us information, but maybe they try and Asus just doesn't care because at the end of the day they are going to sell their product and the retailer is the one most likely taking the heat.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-72*
> 
> I think you hit the nail on the head there. While I don't like that my order status doesn't show a date, I am even more unhappy that I was given a date, checked on that day and was told it would be shipping, only to be told later that they ran out. If they would say from the get go something along the lines of "Our supplier has given us a date of X for our next delivery, but quantity is not known yet" I would better understand. I guess at the end of the day it is what it is. Sooner or later they will be in supply.
> 
> My personal point of confusion is how a company the size of Amazon doesn't have more pull with Asus to at least get them to provide them with expected quantities so they have some chance of providing us information, but maybe they try and Asus just doesn't care because at the end of the day they are going to sell their product and the retailer is the one most likely taking the heat.


That or Asus encountered a problem we don't know about which is also a possibility.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abean*
> 
> 1m cable is far too short. Which dp cable should I buy?


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0098HVXVQ/ref=twister_B00ACFUB84


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Alright, just a quick follow-up on the delivery status of my PG348Q and for those who are waiting.
> 
> Spoke directly to a Staples rep who explained to me the monitor is shipped directly from Asus and not stored in their warehouse which probably explains why I'm still stuck in a "in transit" status (and the purchase was never made on my credit card).
> 
> This goes along what most of you are experiencing and pretty much confirms the Asus shortage (and why the delivery date given by Amazon and such keeps being pushed back). Did they underestimate the demand? Is it because too many first wave buyers have asked for an exchange? Have they caught up something in the assembly process which they want to fix? Problem with LG providing the panel?
> 
> Who knows...
> 
> The Staples lady said Staples will communicate directly with Asus on my behalf via their business link. I should have a comeback in the next 48 hours. I don't expect any big secret there but I'll keep you updated with what I get.


I think that is just the way staples does it, amazon has been getting them to their fulfillment centers first.


----------



## Metros

The people who say do not have scan lines, need to testing it at 20 FPS with your nose the screen, looking at the mountains and sky, I know you are not going to game like that, however I think from both threads now, we know that every sample is effect by scan lines (unless they fix it with a certain date)

Also the DP cables with 17.28Mbp/s is the same as 21.6Gbp/s however they are taking out the DP overhead, unlike companies which are stating 21.6Gbp/s (it is wrong) so you will get the same bandwidth


----------



## Kylis

Something I found interesting, seems like at least from the ones from what I think are from ASUS as they are based in San Jose, Amazons 2nd shipment at least to the PA fulfillment center was only 10 units.



EDIT: doesn't seem to be from ASUS but some emergency supply from a middle man (business seller) between ASUS and amazon. Guess that explains the Feb 2016 manufacturer date.

http://www.malabs.com/product/AS-PG348Q


----------



## Iriseyoufall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iriseyoufall*
> 
> Well that is also unclear.
> 
> Some people have connected a high-end cable and still report Scan-lines
> Some people have no issues with the stock-cable from the package
> Some people (only 1) report issues with the stock-cable.
> Some people report less Scan-lines with a high-end cable compared to the stock cable. But still there, noticeable
> Some people report that a high-end cable did fix it completely running 100HZ.
> Some people say that they see more lag with the stock cable compared to their high-end cable. Might be a placebo-effect.
> Some people have only Scan-Lines with 95+ HZ. When changing it to 85/90 HZ the Scan-lines did disappear.
> Some people report that they could fix only the Scan-Lines by Disabling the Overclock (so change it back to 60HZ default)
> Some people say that the stock DP cable not certified is. It is unclear if it is a 1.1 or 1.2 cable and if it has a speed of 21.6GB/s or lower.
> Some 1.2 Cables have a speed of 17GB/s for example. I cannot find it on the official website of Asus either (information about the cable)
> 
> Truth is, that it might be a Lottery of having a good-monitor without issues like this and BGB.
> 
> I see no pattern yet


I've got the add something. Did some re-search today. Apparently the Stock-Cable is a Amphenol DP 1.1 (not certified cable). Not even 1.2, neither certified. I've ordered a certified cable from StarTech. Going to contact Asus about this and blame them. I actually want them to pay for the replacement cable.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iriseyoufall*
> 
> I've got the add something. Did some re-search today. Apparently the Stock-Cable is a Amphenol DP 1.1 (not certified cable). Not even 1.2, neither certified. I've ordered a certified cable from StarTech. Going to contact Asus about this and blame them. I actually want them to pay for the replacement cable.


No, they are not certified, that is what I said a few pages back









I am getting the Lindy Chromo cable, when I get my GTX 980ti Matrix SLI (RMA my Lightnings)


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iriseyoufall*
> 
> I've got the add something. Did some re-search today. Apparently the Stock-Cable is a Amphenol DP 1.1 (not certified cable). Not even 1.2, neither certified. I've ordered a certified cable from StarTech. Going to contact Asus about this and blame them. I actually want them to pay for the replacement cable.


Full disclosure, I am using the DP cable I was using with my old monitor, not the one that came with the PG348Q http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882678027


----------



## Iriseyoufall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> No, they are not certified, that is what I said a few pages back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting the Lindy Chromo cable, when I get my GTX 980ti Matrix SLI (RMA my Lightnings)


Being not certified is not really the biggest deal. But a DP 1.1 instead of DP 1.2, is. The difference in bandwidth is huge.


----------



## abean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0098HVXVQ/ref=twister_B00ACFUB84


Yikes, quite the delay in back order. Did you see the other two I linked before? Nowhere near as good of reviews though.

Well, there was an amazon warehouse deal for the 2m, just snagged it.

Thanks!


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abean*
> 
> Yikes, quite the delay in back order. Did you see the other two I linked before? Nowhere near as good of reviews though.
> 
> Well, there was an amazon warehouse deal for the 2m, just snagged it.
> 
> Thanks!


Oh the retail package one was in stock, just slow ass shipping. Least for the 3m one it is. The 2m and 3m cost about the same so probably best to just go with the 3m as you won't be short in the future if you need more.

Gah I have gotten so used to the smaller icons and text on this monitor that now glancing over to my old 1920x1080 everything looks HUGE.


----------



## abean

Will 2m vs. 3m make a difference in quality? My gut says the longer, the worse quality? ~2m is about spot on for what I need, but yeah, you're right ... If quality doesn't suffer, would rather have longer.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abean*
> 
> Will 2m vs. 3m make a difference in quality? My gut says the longer, the worse quality? ~2m is about spot on for what I need, but yeah, you're right ... If quality doesn't suffer, would rather have longer.


3m is well within the range for no signal degradation. The cable I am using now is 3m.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> I think that is just the way staples does it, amazon has been getting them to their fulfillment centers first.


Oh I wasn't implying Staples and Amazon were dealing the same way. But the fact there's no warehouse between me and Asus (Staples being only the transaction center) combined to the fact the shipping can't be respected + no transaction went through on my credit card in 10 days confirms the shortage others are dealing with other stores (meaning it's not a mess at those stores like Amazon).


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> No, they are not certified, that is what I said a few pages back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting the Lindy Chromo cable, when I get my GTX 980ti Matrix SLI (RMA my Lightnings)


you guys just love wasting money,
dammnnnn thing not running any better then with what came in the box thats for sure. and don't start with the scanlines again.


----------



## Kylis

The only thing I would suggest with cables is don't get a flimsy thin one, especially with a longer cable. The only reason I got the cable I got was because it was thicker gauge and was the length I needed. Don't fall into the trap of "monster cables" or the ridiculous 1000 dollar hdmi cable. for the most part cables are cables.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> The only thing I would suggest with cables is don't get a flimsy thin one, especially with a longer cable. The only reason I got the cable I got was because it was thicker gauge and was the length I needed. Don't fall into the trap of "monster cables" or the ridiculous 1000 dollar hdmi cable. for the most part cables are cables.


I live by Blue Jeans Cable for we US consumers.


----------



## grizzly05

I got mine yesterday. All is great, there is minimal back light bleed in top left and right corners but it is not much so I will keep mine for sure. Rest of it great. Would be happy with none blb perfection is not easily found with this one.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grizzly05*
> 
> I got mine yesterday. All is great, there is minimal back light bleed in top left and right corners but it is not much so I will keep mine for sure. Rest of it great. Would be happy with none blb perfection is not easily found with this one.


Congrats, I think quiet a few panels have a bit of bleed in these corners, generally top left it seems always judging by the number I have gone through including the same panel in the LG.

On a separate note, replacement cable arrived yesterday, the few black flashes that happened on once every hour or so seem to have gone, but then at the same time did reduce the Titan X's overclock abit so could be one or the other. Nothing about Scan lines as I did not even see them (or bother to check that closely rather on the old cable)

On a seperate note while pulling the old cable out and measures it to be 1.75 meters, here I was thinking it was only a meter


----------



## gajbotron

Day three havin this beast @ my desk..... must say that Gaming experience on this 21:9 mofo is pure nirvana... I just edited World of Tanks preferences file to support this 21:9 aspect ratio... results: 30% more view....


----------



## Iriseyoufall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> you guys just love wasting money,
> dammnnnn thing not running any better then with what came in the box thats for sure. and don't start with the scanlines again.


We are not. We are stating the facts. Asus did deliver a cheap DP-cable of (4 dollars) that is version 1.1 and not certified.
While the monitor needs the cable- bandwidth of version 1.2 to operate as it should be. Multiple users reporting issues with stock cable or alternative DP-cables.
So we could say that the cable definitely has a influence on the performance of the monitor.


----------



## ThePeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iriseyoufall*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> you guys just love wasting money,
> dammnnnn thing not running any better then with what came in the box thats for sure. and don't start with the scanlines again.
> 
> 
> 
> We are not. We are stating the facts. Asus did deliver a cheap DP-cable of (4 dollars) that is version 1.1 and not certified.
> While the monitor needs the cable- bandwidth of version 1.2 to operate as it should be. Multiple users reporting issues with stock cable or alternative DP-cables.
> So we could say that the cable definitely has a influence on the performance of the monitor.
Click to expand...

You guys. I don't even have a date for my monitor and am already trying to figure out whether to get an "expensive" cable. I honestly don't know what to do now.

One thing is for sure. I will NOT do that stupid 20 fps demo bs.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePeanut*
> 
> You guys. I don't even have a date for my monitor and am already trying to figure out whether to get an "expensive" cable. I honestly don't know what to do now.
> 
> One thing is for sure. I will NOT do that stupid 20 fps demo bs.


Just get the monitor and see how it goes, simple.


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gajbotron*
> 
> Day three havin this beast @ my desk..... must say that Gaming experience on this 21:9 mofo is pure nirvana... I just edited World of Tanks preferences file to support this 21:9 aspect ratio... results: 30% more view....


Sweet - World of Tanks is pretty much all I want a 21:9 monitor for! Wasn't sure if it worked....


----------



## gajbotron

Well, you have to edit one ingame file to push it @ 21:9:

go to:
\AppData\Roaming\Wargaming.net\WorldOfTanks

find and open (with notepad) file "preferences"

inside change last aspectRatio row to 2.333333

like this:

2.333333

After that start the game and choose that last value for aspect ratio in graphics settings....

Hope it will work for you!


----------



## Halciet

Hey gang,

For all of the folks replacing their DisplayPort cables under the notion that the one included with the monitor is DisplayPort 1.1 as opposed to 1.2 - I was hoping someone could educate me on the reason for this. I tried doing a little research around it, and found this article on displayport.org. The notable quote was:
Quote:


> Despite what you may read, there is no such thing as a DisplayPort 1.1 cable and DisplayPort 1.2 cable. A standard DisplayPort cable, including the so-call DisplayPort 1.1 cables, will work for any DisplayPort configuration including the new capabilities enabled by DisplayPort 1.2, including 4K and multi-stream capabilities. All standard DisplayPort cables support RBR, HBR (High Bit Rate), and HBR2 (High Bit Rate 2), which can support 4K at 60Hz, or up to four 1080p displays using multi-stream.


I'm not an expert in this area, so I was hoping someone could validate if the above is true or not.

Thanks!


----------



## dipzy

I have been playing games like GTA V and American Truck Simulator and i experience like a heatwave effect going through the middle of the screen. I was starting to believe that it could be maybe to do with either the panel's gsync module, graphics drivers or the way the game is made.

Some youtube vids of these games show this kind of effect

My old Asus PB298Q also showed this so its not the panels fault by the looks of it. Maybe textures of the games playing up.

Still learning about the graphics settings like MSAA, FXAA etc


----------



## BanditBBS

Just got my monitor at work....unboxed it to tease myself until I go home!


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iriseyoufall*
> 
> We are not. We are stating the facts. Asus did deliver a cheap DP-cable of (4 dollars) that is version 1.1 and not certified.
> While the monitor needs the cable- bandwidth of version 1.2 to operate as it should be. Multiple users reporting issues with stock cable or alternative DP-cables.
> So we could say that the cable definitely has a influence on the performance of the monitor.


ok sounds ok my bad if in fact the monitor is performing alot better,
no change for me with the one that came in the box vs the one the store clamed is a 1.2 that i have on my PG278Q. well i had to RMA the PG348Q anyway so good luck with that.


----------



## dipzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> ok sounds ok my bad if in fact the monitor is performing alot better,
> no change for me with the one that came in the box vs the one the store clamed is a 1.2 that i have on my PG278Q. well i had to RMA the PG348Q anyway so good luck with that.


Hi,

What happened to your monitor if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halciet*
> 
> Hey gang,
> 
> For all of the folks replacing their DisplayPort cables under the notion that the one included with the monitor is DisplayPort 1.1 as opposed to 1.2 - I was hoping someone could educate me on the reason for this. I tried doing a little research around it, and found this article on displayport.org. The notable quote was:
> I'm not an expert in this area, so I was hoping someone could validate if the above is true or not.
> 
> Thanks!


Displayport 1.1 has a lower bandwidth than Displayport 1.2, which is 21.6Gbp/s

That is just saying that DP 1.1 can use features on DP 1.2, however the bandwidth will be higher on the DP 1.2

You will notice DP 1.3 has a higher bandwidth than DP 1.2


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Displayport 1.1 has a lower bandwidth than Displayport 1.2, which is 21.6Gbp/s
> 
> That is just saying that DP 1.1 can use features on DP 1.2, however the bandwidth will be higher on the DP 1.2
> 
> You will notice DP 1.3 has a higher bandwidth than DP 1.2


No, it is stating (correctly) that there is no such thing as DP version/revision when it comes to cables. The port controllers have DP revisions - cables do not. That isn't to say that a higher quality cable can't be beneficial as DP can be a bit of a 'flaky' signal (occasional flickering or cut-outs have been reported on various monitors, apparently helped by better cables). But it has nothing to do with DP 1.2 not being supported by the cable.


----------



## ozzy1925

i was told that i will receive my pg348q on the 18th of april and now iam chatting with an amazon csa and she is telling me there is no info about the shipping date seriously i never expect this from amazon


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipzy*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> What happened to your monitor if you don't mind me asking.


text went all blurry, games looked like vaseline was wiped on it.


----------



## jazzanova1

What are the reasons ypu guys are getting the asus over the acer?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> No, it is stating (correctly) that there is no such thing as DP version/revision when it comes to cables. The port controllers have DP revisions - cables do not. That isn't to say that a higher quality cable can't be beneficial as DP can be a bit of a 'flaky' signal (occasional flickering or cut-outs have been reported on various monitors, apparently helped by better cables). But it has nothing to do with DP 1.2 not being supported by the cable.


Then it is possible that these low grade DP cables are causing issues

Also, it is important to get good quality DP cables for HBR3, when we get DP 1.3 connectors on GPUs and monitors

" as in practice HBR3's higher clock rate will likely expose inferior cables, similar to what happened with the HBR2 earlier this decade."

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8533/vesa-releases-displayport-13-standard-50-more-bandwidth-new-features


----------



## PraetorianP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> I would REALLY be interested in seeing what other people that bought this (especially from Amazon US) are getting back for how long their warranty is. Also what is your manufacturing date?


ASUS support finally replied with an answer to my question about the dreaded 90 day warranty and the suspicion if I got a refurbished monitor:

"Hi XXXXXXXX,

Thank you for writing back to us.

I understand that you want to know why the product registed with 90 days warranty. I apologize for the inconvenience caused to you.

The problem could be with the product registration by Asus or Asus server issue. Please don't worry about that. You product has three year warranty from the date of purchase. Please re-confirm the following information below.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
If you need any further assistance, please feel free to contact us anytime.

Thank you for choosing ASUS.

Regards,

Kyle B

Customer Service Center.
ASUSTek Computer Inc."

Not sure what to do...

@ proximiX: are you keeping your monitor?


----------



## xxThe Remedyxx

I was told on Monday that mine would be going out today. Today Amazon tells me they have no estimate for shipment.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxThe Remedyxx*
> 
> I was told on Monday that mine would be going out today. Today Amazon tells me they have no estimate for shipment.


Do you also ordered on the 27th of february?


----------



## xxThe Remedyxx

I ordered on March 4th.


----------



## xxThe Remedyxx

Honestly the only reason I haven't cancelled the order is becuase they gave me an amazing discount for my troubles. Including one day shipping and 2 extra months of Prime membership:



http://imgur.com/Dfs7nGp


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxThe Remedyxx*
> 
> Honestly the only reason I haven't cancelled the order is becuase they gave me an amazing discount for my troubles. Including one day shipping and 2 extra months of Prime membership:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Dfs7nGp


is this amazon from amazon usa because afaik they removed the monitor link from the amazon usa page on the 27th of february?


----------



## xxThe Remedyxx

Yep, Amazon USA. I guess I got lucky.


----------



## X-72

I've seen the page listing up and down on Amazon US, especially lately. I'm not sure what they have going on but I'm impressed with the discount they gave you. I've gotten ahold of them well over a dozen times expressing my frustration and I was given the free upgrade from my prime 2-day to overnight shipping, and just on the last chat I was given a 30 dollar promotional credit. May have to bug them for a better discount!


----------



## BanditBBS

Ok, wow, monitor is great! No coil whine that I can hear, 100hz easily, no scanlines that I can see in desktop or games. Colors look great....excited to play some more games later, once I watch The Voice with the wife!


----------



## Raidenz258

Has anyone read the notes about overclocking this to 100hz?


----------



## KickAssCop

Where can I order this monitor from. Can't see it on Amazon and not sure which other company ships to UAE.


----------



## blackforce

here http://www.velocitymicro.com/wizard.php?iid=308


----------



## dipzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> text went all blurry, games looked like vaseline was wiped on it.


Sorry to hear that, i hope the replacement is better.


----------



## egraphixstudios

I used a 970 GTX with the display for about 3 weeks. Most games kept to about 50fps - 70fps running all games at native resolution. But these dropped to 30fps when using ultra on battlefield 4.

Now I've got a 980ti now and get a very healthy 70fps on native resolution with everything on ultra settings.

980 ti is defo worth it.

I would say a 970 sli would work as well. But personally a single card setup is better.


----------



## gajbotron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> I would say a 970 sli would work as well. But personally a single card setup is better.


Or simply two 980Ti in SLI.... Only if I have another 800eur for second Zotac 980Ti ehhhh.....


----------



## skypara

Try here:

https://gear-up.me/34-quot-wled-asus-pg348q-rog-curved-ips-dp-hdmi-repro.html?utm_source=GUMe2903a&utm_medium=banner2903a&utm_campaign=pg348q2903

Ordered mine on Monday, got to my door in Dubai today (Thursday)...


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipzy*
> 
> I have been playing games like GTA V and American Truck Simulator and i experience like a heatwave effect going through the middle of the screen. I was starting to believe that it could be maybe to do with either the panel's gsync module, graphics drivers or the way the game is made.
> 
> Some youtube vids of these games show this kind of effect
> 
> My old Asus PB298Q also showed this so its not the panels fault by the looks of it. Maybe textures of the games playing up.
> 
> Still learning about the graphics settings like MSAA, FXAA etc


Can probably do without the AA in games with this resolution. Should give you quite a bit more fps.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gajbotron*
> 
> Or simply two 980Ti in SLI.... Only if I have another 800eur for second Zotac 980Ti ehhhh.....


just sell yours and get 2x1070 when they will be on the market


----------



## Metros

Anyone think this cable is worth £50 (with discount) it keeps tempting me to get it, over the Chromo one

Sure, it might not do anything, however I want a great DP cable

http://www.lindy.co.uk/cables-adapters-c1/audio-video-c107/1m-gold-4k-uhd-displayport-cable-p8178


----------



## Radox-0

Not worth it being honest. If the Chroma cable does the same thing?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Not worth it being honest. If the Chroma cable does the same thing?


Well the Gold version has a few more features and better quality, not sure what makes it £30 more expensive though


----------



## Radox-0

Not entirely sold on the more features tbh. Its a Digital cable, surely it will work or wont work barring manufacturing issues / defects. Got the Chroma, works fine, its solid and the construction looks like it will last. Can't see what that £50 cable would do the £20 would not.

good post here: http://www.displayport.org/cables/how-to-choose-a-displayport-cable-and-not-get-a-bad-one/

_"While retailers may try to sell you a more expensive cable touting it will provide a better picture quality, we are here to debunk that myth. Contrary to what you may think, the more expensive cable will not give you a better picture quality. DisplayPort uses packetized data, similar to USB and Ethernet, to send digital display and audio data, therefore you either get all of the data or you don't. Unlike other older video interfaces, you don't get a "better" picture or other incremental improvements with a more expensive cable. But of course a poor quality cable could lead to data errors and obvious corruption of the video or audio data, but you can avoid such cables, as explained further below."_


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Not entirely sold on the more features tbh. Its a Digital cable, surely it will work or wont work barring manufacturing issues / defects. Got the Chroma, works fine, its solid and the construction looks like it will last. Can't see what that £50 cable would do the £20 would not.
> 
> good post here: http://www.displayport.org/cables/how-to-choose-a-displayport-cable-and-not-get-a-bad-one/
> 
> _"While retailers may try to sell you a more expensive cable touting it will provide a better picture quality, we are here to debunk that myth. Contrary to what you may think, the more expensive cable will not give you a better picture quality. DisplayPort uses packetized data, similar to USB and Ethernet, to send digital display and audio data, therefore you either get all of the data or you don't. Unlike other older video interfaces, you don't get a "better" picture or other incremental improvements with a more expensive cable. But of course a poor quality cable could lead to data errors and obvious corruption of the video or audio data, but you can avoid such cables, as explained further below."_


However it seems these ASUS PG348Q cables are not that good, I expect I will buy the Chromo then, however that Gold one keeps tempting me to get it.


----------



## Radox-0

The Construction quality is a bit meh on the ASUS ones and I expect the way it was being bent for myself at least caused some of the issues which is one of the reasons I brought the Chroma (other reason being I wanted liquorish and had to order £20 worth of stuff for free delivery







) Looks to me displayport them selves are saying the data will make it or it wont barring issues.

However did you have any issues with your cable originally even? Can't recall you saying there were problems when you had your GPU's?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> The Construction quality is a bit meh on the ASUS ones and I expect the way it was being bent for myself at least caused some of the issues which is one of the reasons I brought the Chroma (other reason being I wanted liquorish and had to order £20 worth of stuff for free delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Looks to me displayport them selves are saying the data will make it or it wont barring issues.
> 
> However did you have any issues with your cable originally even? Can't recall you saying there were problems when you had your GPU's?


It is just to try and reduce scan lines, I did not know you had the Chromo, is there a latch on both sides of it


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It is just to try and reduce scan lines, I did not know you had the Chromo, is there a latch on both sides of it


Yep got the chroma, needed slightly longer cable. Indeed latch on both sides.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Yep got the chroma, needed slightly longer cable. Indeed latch on both sides.


Is the cable thicker than the ASUS PG348Q cable


----------



## egraphixstudios

Go for chroma. works superb.. I used a 2mtr cable. I was also considering the gold - but then its not worth the extra ~£30.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> Go for chroma. works superb.. I used a 2mtr cable. I was also considering the gold - but then its not worth the extra ~£30.


I managed to get a few features of them

37801: (Gold)
- 9.0mm OD
- 24 AWG Conductors
- 99.95% Oxygen Free Copper
- Gold Plated Contacts & Shell
- Triple Shielded with 85% Braid Coverage
- 25 Year Warranty

41531: (Chromo)
- 5.5mm OD
- 32AWG Conductors
- Gold Plated Contacts & Shell
- Double Shielded
- 10 Year Warranty


----------



## PCM2

Features which make no difference whatsoever to the end result and are only there so gullible mugs can part with more cash than in necessary.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Features which make no difference whatsoever to the end result and are only there so gullible mugs can part with more cash than in necessary.


They do make a difference in some certain situations, however most situations will not need it. Although I am surprised they used a 32AWG cable, when many other competitors uses a 28AWG cable.


----------



## leighspped

any idea when these will be in stock anywhere?


----------



## Kylis

after you go past about 10-20 bucks any cable more expensive is pretty much just ripping you off.


----------



## jazzanova1

I will ask again since no one responded before.
Why are you getting this over the acer one? What are the main reasons?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> I will ask again since no one responded before.
> Why are you getting this over the acer one? What are the main reasons?


I got mine for aesthetics really and at the time of pre order the price difference between the two in the uk was small.

Aside from that both panels share more alike ( not unexpected as the underlying panel is the same mostly) then they do differences. Get a good sample from either and you will be golden.


----------



## BanditBBS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> I will ask again since no one responded before.
> Why are you getting this over the acer one? What are the main reasons?


On screen options, personal experience with ASUS over ACER(not just monitors) and lastly, looks.


----------



## jazzanova1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> I will ask again since no one responded before.
> Why are you getting this over the acer one? What are the main reasons?
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine for aesthetics really and at the time of pre order the price difference between the two in the uk was small.
> 
> Aside from that both panels share more alike ( not unexpected as the underlying panel is the same mostly) then they do differences. Get a good sample from either and you will be golden.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BanditBBS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> I will ask again since no one responded before.
> Why are you getting this over the acer one? What are the main reasons?
> 
> 
> 
> On screen options, personal experience with ASUS over ACER(not just monitors) and lastly, looks.
Click to expand...

So there isnt any indication so far the asus has a better QC and one could expect to get a better unit?
We are still playing a roulette here, right?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> So there isnt any indication so far the asus has a better QC and one could expect to get a better unit?
> We are still playing a roulette here, right?


Pretty much. Some people including myself sent back their first panel of this yet for others the ACER was perfect first time around, point being neither will always be perfect, but get a good panel for either and its a great experience.

Also Agree with BanditsBBS comment, the OSD on this ASUS is the best I have used, more so compared to the slowest OSD LG had on their panel.


----------



## dipzy

I may return my screen. Any games i play, there is faint lines going through the middle of the screen like a heatwave effect. Not sure if it is my GPU, if they are struggling to drive the display or not as i don't have another to test with. Its the same issue with or without gsync and the 100hz overclock. 1st few days i did not notice but i can see it more i play games


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> So there isnt any indication so far the asus has a better QC and one could expect to get a better unit?
> We are still playing a roulette here, right?


To all what has been said before, I would add many people had problems pushing their Acer monitors to 100hz. The unit was simply unable to reach 100hz. For that reason mainly, I went for Asus.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipzy*
> 
> I may return my screen. Any games i play, there is faint lines going through the middle of the screen like a heatwave effect. Not sure if it is my GPU, if they are struggling to drive the display or not as i don't have another to test with. Its the same issue with or without gsync and the 100hz overclock. 1st few days i did not notice but i can see it more i play games


What's your gpu?


----------



## dipzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> What's your gpu?


I have 2 x EVGA Gtx 780 SC


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> I will ask again since no one responded before.
> Why are you getting this over the acer one? What are the main reasons?


If you can, go for Asus

Acer is worse for many things. I have changed 5 Acer x34. The fifth came here on monday and It is similar to the other 4, but I'm too annoyed to change again.
The last it does even not reach 100hz, but is the best for what concerns scanlines. They always are there, but less visible than the others. (or just i'm surrending)
2 of them had dead pixels, 2 had little spots inside.

And all have a very bad glow/bleed

Acer have a very bad button control also


----------



## jazzanova1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> I will ask again since no one responded before.
> Why are you getting this over the acer one? What are the main reasons?
> 
> 
> 
> If you can, go for Asus
> 
> Acer is worse for many things. I have changed 5 Acer x34. The fifth came here on monday and It is similar to the other 4, but I'm too annoyed to change again.
> The last it does even not reach 100hz, but is the best for what concerns scanlines. They always are there, but less visible than the others. (or just i'm surrending)
> 2 of them had dead pixels, 2 had little spots inside.
> 
> And all have a very bad glow/bleed
> 
> Acer have a very bad button control also
Click to expand...

What makes you think asus wont have all the issues you had with the acer?
Unless asus has a better QC...


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> What makes you think asus wont have all the issues you had with the acer?
> Unless asus has a better QC...


Nobody has reported problems reaching 100hz with the PG348Q compared to the X34.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Nobody has reported problems reaching 100hz with the PG348Q compared to the X34.


Looks like few people on the owners club table on first page reports instability. My work colleague also got flashes on his first panel and 100hz was not stable only 95hz. Mine two have been rock solid however.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipzy*
> 
> I have 2 x EVGA Gtx 780 SC


I"m not saying at all what you see and experience is normal but from what I've gathered online, the GTX 780ti seems to be the acceptable minimum to run a resolution as high as 3440x1440 (for gaming that is). We are getting close to UHD territory here and the higher the resolution, the more difference there is between a "low end" card to a high end one. The difference in terms of performance will be much less perceivable between a GTX 780 vs a 9 [email protected] compared to the same GTX970 vs a 9 [email protected] or in this case @3440x1440. While there's not a huge difference between the 780 and the 780ti, it is still a notch under in terms of performance. Even though you SLI, I think the 780 is really stretching it. I know the monitor already probably took a big hit at your wallet (it did on mine at least







), an upgrade to a 970 (best bang for the buck of the entire 9 series) or to a 980ti if you have the cash for it would be way better. That or drop the quality settings of your games and wait for Pascal to make an upgrade.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Looks like few people on the owners club table on first page reports instability. My work colleague also got flashes on his first panel and 100hz was not stable only 95hz. Mine two have been rock solid however.


I know the end result is similar because they have problems @100hz making their panel not really useful at this refresh rate but the panel reaches it. For some people, the X34 was simply unable to reach it. It wasn't problems and artifacts, the panel simply can't overclock to 100hz.

What is your colleague's GPU?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> I know the end result is similar because they have problems @100hz making their panel not really useful at this refresh rate but the panel reaches it. For some people, the X34 was simply unable to reach it. It wasn't problems and artifacts, the panel simply can't overclock to 100hz.
> 
> What is your colleague's GPU?


980Ti kingpin. Not card related as we tried all my Titan x's which have no issue in mine in his too and still problem persisted.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> 980Ti kingpin. Not card related as we tried all my Titan x's which have no issue in mine in his too and still problem persisted.


That sucks :X Did he exchange the monitor?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> That sucks :X Did he exchange the monitor?


Indeed, though shock horror exchanged for the x34







hardly any stock so was not proper eta on the exchange date so he settled for x34 and he got a decent Jan 2016 build which worked fine.


----------



## Merranza

Well, is he's happy with his X34, that's what counts


----------



## moogleslam

Any other models on the horizon with these specifications?


----------



## dipzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> I"m not saying at all what you see and experience is normal but from what I've gathered online, the GTX 780ti seems to be the acceptable minimum to run a resolution as high as 3440x1440 (for gaming that is). We are getting close to UHD territory here and the higher the resolution, the more difference there is between a "low end" card to a high end one. The difference in terms of performance will be much less perceivable between a GTX 780 vs a 9 [email protected] compared to the same GTX970 vs a 9 [email protected] or in this case @3440x1440. While there's not a huge difference between the 780 and the 780ti, it is still a notch under in terms of performance. Even though you SLI, I think the 780 is really stretching it. I know the monitor already probably took a big hit at your wallet (it did on mine at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), an upgrade to a 970 (best bang for the buck of the entire 9 series) or to a 980ti if you have the cash for it would be way better. That or drop the quality settings of your games and wait for Pascal to make an upgrade.


Thanks for the reply







I will try and borrow a 980Ti, if i can't then i will buy 1 and sell my 780s to cover some cost


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> I"m not saying at all what you see and experience is normal but from what I've gathered online, the GTX 780ti seems to be the acceptable minimum to run a resolution as high as 3440x1440 (for gaming that is). *We are getting close to UHD territory here* and the higher the resolution, the more difference there is between a "low end" card to a high end one. The difference in terms of performance will be much less perceivable between a GTX 780 vs a 9 [email protected] compared to the same GTX970 vs a 9 [email protected] or in this case @3440x1440. While there's not a huge difference between the 780 and the 780ti, it is still a notch under in terms of performance. Even though you SLI, I think the 780 is really stretching it. I know the monitor already probably took a big hit at your wallet (it did on mine at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), an upgrade to a 970 (best bang for the buck of the entire 9 series) or to a 980ti if you have the cash for it would be way better. That or drop the quality settings of your games and wait for Pascal to make an upgrade.


I tried to multiply Pixel*refresh and I obtained:

- WQHD @100hz = 3440*1440*100 = 495.360.000 pixels^2 * hz
- UHQ @60hz = 3820*2160*60 = 495.072.000 pixels^2 * hz

pretty the same horse power required


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipzy*
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and borrow a 980Ti, if i can't then i will buy 1 and sell my 780s to cover some cost


Sorry for the typos/mistakes in my last post. I was on my phone and pretty tired









If you could borrow one GTX 980ti that would be great. Those faintlines/heatwave like effect might really be a monitor defect. By trying a borrowed 980ti, you will be able to rule that out.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipzy*
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and borrow a 980Ti, if i can't then i will buy 1 and sell my 780s to cover some cost


If you are going to buy a new GPU wait a few months. Rumor is early June for Pascal.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> If you are going to buy a new GPU wait a few months. Rumor is early June for Pascal.


The first iteration of Pascal might or might not beat the GTX 980ti in terms of performance.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> The first iteration of Pascal might or might not beat the GTX 980ti in terms of performance.


Highly unlikely though. I know this iteration of Pascal will not include the full chip and HBM2 is coming later but I still expect the 1080 or whatever it's called to be faster, even if it's only by a small margin.


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Highly unlikely though. I know this iteration of Pascal will not include the full chip and HBM2 is coming later but I still expect the 1080 or whatever it's called to be faster, even if it's only by a small margin.


If it is, it'll be $1000.

The current rumor is that the first Pascal cards are NOT the speedy variants. Also, June is HIGHLY dubious. The marketing engine would be in full gear with only 45 days to go.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1597313/vc-rumor-nvidia-plans-three-gp104-skus-in-june#post_25070577

A 980 ti equivalent (or better) card isn't likely this year, as the aforementioned thread suggests.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Expected if rumour is true, it's gonna be the whole GTX 680 midrange chips sold at flagship prices again lol


----------



## Merranza

100% agree with the 2 previous posts


----------



## x3sphere

Well, AMD's new cards will keep the prices in check somewhat. Even if it beats 980 Ti, it won't necessarily be priced sky high. I'd expect no more than $650 (current MSRP for the 980 Ti). Also, you can find some retailers running discounts on the 980 Ti now so I think something is brewing.


----------



## dipzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Sorry for the typos/mistakes in my last post. I was on my phone and pretty tired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could borrow one GTX 980ti that would be great. Those faintlines/heatwave like effect might really be a monitor defect. By trying a borrowed 980ti, you will be able to rule that out.


Took the monitor to my mates house as he has a 980ti hybrid, i experienced the same thing on his GPU. Then i tried project cars on his samsung 1080p TV with the same updated Nvidia drivers that i have as we both have that game and it was the same experience on that, fuzzyness as objects are drawn and the camera pans around the track.

I also tried the Asus monitor via HDMI at 50hz still the same so its not displayport, Gsync or SLI. Its just me being stupid, might even be driver related since i updated them a few days ago, nto sure if that can affect it.

Tomb Raider looked fine though.

Guess i'll keep the screen for now and see how it fairs in a few weeks


----------



## jazzanova1

Ia there a rwason why this monitor cannot be find anywhere in north america?


----------



## EliasAlucard

I fell in love with this monitor and its extra-terrestrial design at first sight, and I'm planning on getting one later, but I'd really like a FreeSync version running at 144Hz, and also 1 ms if possible. Does Asus have any future plans along this direction?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliasAlucard*
> 
> I fell in love with this monitor and its extra-terrestrial design at first sight, and I'm planning on getting one later, but I'd really like a FreeSync version running at 144Hz, and also 1 ms if possible. Does Asus have any future plans along this direction?


144hz is not possible with current GPU's and connector tech. From reading reviews, the G-Sync module itself plays a role in allowing the panel to run with the higher refresh rate.

I imagine with displayport 1.3, imagine we will see varying combinations of refresh rates, adaptive sync techs and resolutions / formats come out down the line.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> 144hz is not possible with current GPU's and connector tech. From reading reviews, the G-Sync module itself plays a role in allowing the panel to run with the higher refresh rate.
> 
> I imagine with displayport 1.3, imagine we will see varying combinations of refresh rates, adaptive sync techs and resolutions / formats come out down the line.


And that is at least a year if not two years down the road.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliasAlucard*
> 
> I fell in love with this monitor and its extra-terrestrial design at first sight, and I'm planning on getting one later, but I'd really like a FreeSync version running at 144Hz, and also 1 ms if possible. Does Asus have any future plans along this direction?


There is no way an IPS panel is getting down to 1ms at 3440x1440.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> There is no way an IPS panel is getting down to 1ms at 3440x1440.


Or at any resolution.


----------



## Spiriva

Doom 4 beta is out on steam but it doesnt support 21:9 from the menu of the game, how ever if you wanna play the game on your pg348q at 3440x1440 there is a simple fix:






Library > Right click Doom > Properties > Set Launch Options

+set com_skipIntroVideo 1 +set g_fov 100 +set r_mode -1 +set r_customwidth 3440 +set r_customheight 1440


----------



## racine33

Got notice today of a delivery date, altho not till next month+, it's the first solid information I've gotten. We'll see


----------



## abean

I just got the same.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racine33*
> 
> Got notice today of a delivery date, altho not till next month+, it's the first solid information I've gotten. We'll see
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


after seing yours i checked my email here is mine:



i dont know if i cry or laugh may 25 to july 13


----------



## blackforce

I wonder how long a rma will be from asus? if it is going to be over 2 weeks then i guess a refund is in order.


----------



## Metros

How do you clean Microfibre cloths for monitors, just water or any chemicals


----------



## xxThe Remedyxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> after seing yours i checked my email here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know if i cry or laugh may 25 to july 13


Yep mine is May 10 - June 20. Wow. I should just cancel this and get another item.


----------



## Metros

I cannot believe I got this monitor 10th February and people are still having problems with getting it


----------



## gajbotron

Depents of the region / market resellers..... Here in Serbia there was only one reseller one month ago and now there is two more but their price is like 100eur higher....


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> after seing yours i checked my email here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know if i cry or laugh may 25 to july 13


Lol, you guys really want this monitor. That's an absolutely ridiculous eta period, glad I cancelled and went with the predator.


----------



## gajbotron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Doom 4 beta is out on steam but it doesnt support 21:9 from the menu of the game, how ever if you wanna play the game on your pg348q at 3440x1440 there is a simple fix:
> 
> Library > Right click Doom > Properties > Set Launch Options
> 
> +set com_skipIntroVideo 1 +set g_fov 100 +set r_mode -1 +set r_customwidth 3440 +set r_customheight 1440


Correct me if I`m wrong but this just STRETCH the pic over 21:9, this is NOT real ultra wide graphic as should be...


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> after seing yours i checked my email here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know if i cry or laugh may 25 to july 13


My April 11th shipping was pushed back to the 18th. I'm having some doubts with all of your new dates. I'm in Canada though so that might be different.


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Doom 4 beta is out on steam but it doesnt support 21:9 from the menu of the game, how ever if you wanna play the game on your pg348q at 3440x1440 there is a simple fix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Library > Right click Doom > Properties > Set Launch Options
> 
> +set com_skipIntroVideo 1 +set g_fov 100 +set r_mode -1 +set r_customwidth 3440 +set r_customheight 1440


Now if only I could get a launch option to force it to my PG348Q since it keeps wanting to go to my old monitor which then negates the custom resolution.


----------



## BanditBBS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> Now if only I could get a launch option to force it to my PG348Q since it keeps wanting to go to my old monitor which then negates the custom resolution.


Amen to that, same issue. I said screw it, uninstalled and not going to give it a second thought!


----------



## Kylis

I ended up just having to unplug my other monitors to try it out.


----------



## ColdMist

One more physical dimension question.

I have a 'hutch' corner desk, where there is an elevated platform about 5.5 inches off the main table surface. Similar to this desk:



And, no I don't put the monitor on top of the hutch. But, I want to put this in front of the hutch, on the main desktop.

My question is, what is the distance between the center of the screen (visible) to the back of the stand's tall post (about 5 inches above the desktop)?



I'm wondering how far away from the hutch the stand will push the monitor. Right now, my dual monitor setup is about arm's length away (30 inches) and the pivot/center point is about 5 inches away from the hutch edge.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdMist*
> 
> One more physical dimension question.
> 
> I have a 'hutch' corner desk, where there is an elevated platform about 5.5 inches off the main table surface. Similar to this desk:
> 
> 
> 
> And, no I don't put the monitor on top of the hutch. But, I want to put this in front of the hutch, on the main desktop.
> 
> My question is, what is the distance between the center of the screen (visible) to the back of the stand's tall post (about 5 inches above the desktop)?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how far away from the hutch the stand will push the monitor. Right now, my dual monitor setup is about arm's length away (30 inches) and the pivot/center point is about 5 inches away from the hutch edge.


That distance with the red line is 18-20 cm's depending on the height adjust of the panel as its on a slight slant.


----------



## ColdMist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> That distance with the red line is 18-20 cm's depending on the height adjust of the panel as its on a slight slant.


I was afraid of that. It pushes it way too far out into the desk. So, the only other option is to try do a monitor arm that I can clamp on/through the hutch and have it hold it up. This could get much closer to the hutch edge.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## solBLACK

Amazon.com has it listed again as the direct link is working. Showing as Currently Unavailable. Don't think I'm going to purchase this monitor anytime soon, but figured I'd let other people know.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C83BE6U?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## moogleslam

Anyone know what this weighs without the stand?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> Anyone know what this weighs without the stand?


About 7.5 Kg without the stand, 11.1 kg with the stand.


----------



## promeniX

Hello everyone. Been stalking this thread since the day it was started and to some extent the "is it worth it" one before that. Almost feel like I know some of you guys by now...

I ordered mine from komplett.se two days back. They are currently the only reseller who seems to have any incoming ones in Sweden, but they seem to be getting a bunch. According to their website, they will be receiving a batch of 40 units with preliminary arrival date to them April 22. If everything goes according to plan I'll have mine by next week some time. I'll make sure to write a few words here once I've gotten to try it out. I'm running a single 980ti.

P.S. I lol'd a bit when I saw proximiX's nick name. You almost got it right man. Just a few letters off...


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *promeniX*
> 
> Hello everyone. Been stalking this thread since the day it was started and to some extent the "is it worth it" one before that. Almost feel like I know some of you guys by now...
> 
> I ordered mine from komplett.se two days back. They are currently the only reseller who seems to have any incoming ones in Sweden, but they seem to be getting a bunch. According to their website, they will be receiving a batch of 40 units with preliminary arrival date to them April 22. If everything goes according to plan I'll have mine by next week some time. I'll make sure to write a few words here once I've gotten to try it out. I'm running a single 980ti.
> 
> P.S. I lol'd a bit when I saw proximiX's nick name. You almost got it right man. Just a few letters off...


I hope you are right because Asus keeps throwing dates at my reseller and then pushes them later.


----------



## Thetbrett

can I just hate you all in the best possible way. $2000 Australian is just out of my league. Sure, there are the credit cards, but dang it, I just can't.


----------



## moogleslam

How come Acer managed to have theirs available, but ASUS can't?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> How come Acer managed to have theirs available, but ASUS can't?


Could be any number of reasons. Gut feeling says Acer may have just cut a bigger check to LG. Also got a feeling X34's which were being returned by customers may be going back into the mix. Either way has been terribly managed. While I recall the X34 being slow to ship, can't recall it taking over 3 months months and stock being low still, can imagine it being annoying for some.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> How come Acer managed to have theirs available, but ASUS can't?


My monitor still hasn't shipped. I'll probably get pushed back to May like those who bought through Amazon.com

I'm also wondering how come Acer have units available but not Asus. Like I posted in a previous post, there is something really suspicious about this situation. There might be a problem with LG supplying the panel or Asus has problems/caught a problem on their assembly chain. They might have also really, really underestimated the demand for this monitor.

We are not talking about a couple days of delay but weeks and months.

I visited Asus' forums yesterday and not a single thread on the forum is on that subject. I'm tempted to create a thread...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> My monitor still hasn't shipped. I'll probably get pushed back to May like those who bought through Amazon.com
> 
> I'm also wondering how come Acer have units available but not Asus. Like I posted in a previous post, there is something really suspicious about this situation. There might be a problem with LG supplying the panel or Asus has problems/caught a problem on their assembly chain. They might have also really, really underestimated the demand for this monitor.
> 
> We are not talking about a couple days of delay but weeks and months.
> 
> I visited Asus' forums yesterday and not a single thread on the forum is on that subject. I'm tempted to create a thread...


It could be that the ASUS PG348Q is far more popular


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It could be that the ASUS PG348Q is far more popular


Which is why I wrote they underestimated the demand


----------



## abean

It's disappointing ... even though they give you a May to June time frame for shipping, if you click track page, it shows expected ship date of June 17th.

womp womp


----------



## KickAssCop

Just picked this up at 1200 bucks locally. Should arrive tomorrow. Am excited.

Upgrading from ACER XB271HU.


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Just picked this up at 1200 bucks locally. Should arrive tomorrow. Am excited.
> 
> Upgrading from ACER XB271HU.


Confused. You picked it up locally? Or it will arrive tomorrow?


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> Confused. You picked it up locally? Or it will arrive tomorrow?


I picked it up yesterday for delivery on 21st. Still waiting







.
Locally means in UAE as opposed to ordering from Amazon in US.


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I picked it up yesterday for delivery on 21st. Still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Locally means in UAE as opposed to ordering from Amazon in US.


Still don't think we have the same definition of "picked it up"


----------



## X-72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abean*
> 
> It's disappointing ... even though they give you a May to June time frame for shipping, if you click track page, it shows expected ship date of June 17th.
> 
> womp womp


Just spoke with an Amazon US rep again about my order regarding payment issues. Since I was already on with them I asked about this and was told that was due to the system showing that as a "worst case" ship date. I think it has the potential to make sense as that would give them 3 days for standard ground shipping for orders to arrive within their estimation window. Hopefully all of us still waiting will have our orders fulfilled with the early May shipment (fingers crossed).

FWIW, as a word of warning, be careful when talking with these Amazon reps. My rep I was speaking with today nearly cancelled my order like others have mentioned here. He didn't offer the option to cancel it, but stated he would cancel the order. I was speaking with him because I applied a gift card balance to cover all but 600 of the purchase so I'd be able to have the option of 12 month financing, then earlier this month reloaded 100 to my gift card balance. After a few days in my account that 100 dollars suddenly applied itself to my monitor order which would throw it into the 6 month financing tier. Not a huge deal but I was hoping to get that undone and nearly got my order cancelled in the process. If I contact them again I'm thinking my first response will be "I do NOT under any circumstances want this order cancelled"

Once I got a supervisor she was great so hopefully I was just unlucky with my first rep. I was assured he would be "coached".


----------



## BanditBBS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> Still don't think we have the same definition of "picked it up"


LOL, definitely not the same definition. Confused me for a moment too.


----------



## Merranza

Double post


----------



## Metros

There any special way for cleaning microfibre cloths for monitors, can you just use hot water


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> There any special way for cleaning microfibre cloths for monitors, can you just use hot water


If you mean something like in the link below, you can just put it in the washer & drier.

http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-12811/Rags-and-Towels/Microfiber-Glass-and-Mirror-Cloth-Yellow?pricode=WY763&gadtype=pla&id=S-12811&gclid=CjwKEAjw9OG4BRDJzY3jrMng4iQSJABddor1mCyzeGb9sq_jnOeX4YwvGI0wyQsfxk3xrG5edeS-IxoCo2Dw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## leighspped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-72*
> 
> Just spoke with an Amazon US rep again about my order regarding payment issues. Since I was already on with them I asked about this and was told that was due to the system showing that as a "worst case" ship date. I think it has the potential to make sense as that would give them 3 days for standard ground shipping for orders to arrive within their estimation window. Hopefully all of us still waiting will have our orders fulfilled with the early May shipment (fingers crossed).
> 
> FWIW, as a word of warning, be careful when talking with these Amazon reps. My rep I was speaking with today nearly cancelled my order like others have mentioned here. He didn't offer the option to cancel it, but stated he would cancel the order. I was speaking with him because I applied a gift card balance to cover all but 600 of the purchase so I'd be able to have the option of 12 month financing, then earlier this month reloaded 100 to my gift card balance. After a few days in my account that 100 dollars suddenly applied itself to my monitor order which would throw it into the 6 month financing tier. Not a huge deal but I was hoping to get that undone and nearly got my order cancelled in the process. If I contact them again I'm thinking my first response will be "I do NOT under any circumstances want this order cancelled"
> 
> Once I got a supervisor she was great so hopefully I was just unlucky with my first rep. I was assured he would be "coached".


really? havent seen it on amazon


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> There any special way for cleaning microfibre cloths for monitors, can you just use hot water


Nothing special, soak the cloth in warm soapy water, swish it around some, rinse under running tap and let air dry. Should take all but 5 mins, job done.


----------



## X-72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> really? havent seen it on amazon


It looks like their search doesn't bring it up the way I'd expect, but the link from my order page takes me to it. http://www.amazon.com/PG348Q-Curved-3440x1440-G-SYNC-Monitor/dp/B01C83BE6U?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00 It is still unavailable but the product page seems to exist and has been up for at least a few days again.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Nothing special, soak the cloth in warm soapy water, swish it around some, rinse under running tap and let air dry. Should take all but 5 mins, job done.


what kind of soap?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> what kind of soap?


Persil liquid silk and wool stuff. Does explain why my panel smells lovely


----------



## Kylis

As far as cleaning monitors, hell even a damp Kleenex works fine, just don't get any liquid near the edges and then run a dry one over the moist spots, no problems here. You guys are thinking too much about this, the panel isn't THAT fragile.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> As far as cleaning monitors, hell even a damp Kleenex works fine, just don't get any liquid near the edges and then run a dry one over the moist spots, no problems here. You guys are thinking too much about this, the panel isn't THAT fragile.


Boo where is the fun in that









On a note, that above probably made me sound like a ritualistic nutjob when cleaning the panel.Normally go through 20-30 of these cloths a week for various uses so just hand clean them in one go, otherwise just used to chuck them in the washing machine.

On topic, when speaking about when I got my replacement, I was informed while demand for these panels was high (not out the norm for a new product) the supply chain itself was also very slow and the issue was more to do with that then demand. They were not really having these issue with the X34 nearly 3 months into the release of the product at the time of communication (now creeping up to 4 months).


----------



## Kylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Boo where is the fun in that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a note, that above probably made me sound like a ritualistic nutjob when cleaning the panel.Normally go through 20-30 of these cloths a week for various uses so just hand clean them in one go, otherwise just used to chuck them in the washing machine.
> 
> On topic, when speaking about when I got my replacement, I was informed while demand for these panels was high (not out the norm for a new product) the supply chain itself was also very slow and the issue was more to do with that then demand. They were not really having these issue with the X34 nearly 3 months into the release of the product at the time of communication (now creeping up to 4 months).


Well the fact that it seems the release is going a lot smoother than the X34's was when it first released I imagine the QC is better, that combined with that this monitor shares a panel with another high demand monitor doesn't help either.


----------



## -Mick-

.[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Boo where is the fun in that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a note, that above probably made me sound like a ritualistic nutjob when cleaning the panel.Normally go through 20-30 of these cloths a week for various uses so just hand clean them in one go, otherwise just used to chuck them in the washing machine.


As above but do not use fabric softener it will ruin the microfibre.

They are cheap enough, pack of 5 30x30CM for a quid and half from Tesco, So mine just get retired to the workshop as wipe up cloths.


----------



## lomithrani

Hello, I've had my monitor for a couple of day , unfortunatly its deficient (huge shadow accross the screen) I have to send it back but I can't understand how I'm supposed to dissasemble it (the part that clips into the screen). Any Idea ?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lomithrani*
> 
> Hello, I've had my monitor for a couple of day , unfortunatly its deficient (huge shadow accross the screen) I have to send it back but I can't understand how I'm supposed to dissasemble it (the part that clips into the screen). Any Idea ?


There is a little tab under the rear panel you can attach. its roughly centred and you push it up. Check section 2.4 of the manual: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/LCD%20Monitors/PG348/PG348Q_English.pdf?_ga=1.241391874.1673087201.1453234103


----------



## dezx

Since i've got a lot of information from this thread, decided to share my experience with the PG348Q.

I've got my unit from amazon.de, about three weeks ago. Its a February 2016 unit. I'm using it with 2x 980ti G1 Gaming connected with the same cable the monitor came with (should I change it to something better?).

The biggest problem (for me) when overclocking the monitor @100Hz, is the flicker at the top of the screen - only on certain colors, from what I can see. Dropping the overclock to 95Hz this flicker is practically gone - I don't notice it at all during gaming (World of Warcraft..).

At both 95Hz and 100Hz theres a coil whine, which I hear only when sticking my ears to the back of the panel. If I were to be precise, I can hear it only with one ear (ya I know how it sounds.
The strongest coil whine happens during a single step the Eizo test someone posted earlier. Its audible in a silent ambient while sitting in front of my pc.

I haven't tried much 90Hz and below tests since I'm good @ 95Hz. My GPU's cant push much after this anyway.


----------



## Kylis

Just as a word of warning for people out there, I cannot see comfortably gaming on this without a 980ti or a titan x, I mean 3440x1440 at 100Hz is just about as much as running 4k at 60hz.

After a week of ownership though, still running perfectly fine.


----------



## muSPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezx*
> 
> Since i've got a lot of information from this thread, decided to share my experience with the PG348Q.
> 
> I've got my unit from amazon.de, about three weeks ago. Its a February 2016 unit. I'm using it with 2x 980ti G1 Gaming connected with the same cable the monitor came with (should I change it to something better?).
> 
> The biggest problem (for me) when overclocking the monitor @100Hz, is the flicker at the top of the screen - only on certain colors, from what I can see. Dropping the overclock to 95Hz this flicker is practically gone - I don't notice it at all during gaming (World of Warcraft..).
> 
> At both 95Hz and 100Hz theres a coil whine, which I hear only when sticking my ears to the back of the panel. If I were to be precise, I can hear it only with one ear (ya I know how it sounds.
> The strongest coil whine happens during a single step the Eizo test someone posted earlier. Its audible in a silent ambient while sitting in front of my pc.
> 
> I haven't tried much 90Hz and below tests since I'm good @ 95Hz. My GPU's cant push much after this anyway.


Can you elaborate on the flicker issue on the top of the screen? I got some flicker on top of my screen, and its very noticeable when I play world of warcraft in windows mode.

My monitor have coilwhine as well at 95 and 100 hz, and TFTcentral came to the same conclusion, so probably all of these monitor have coilwhine more or less.


----------



## dezx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muSPK*
> 
> Can you elaborate on the flicker issue on the top of the screen? I got some flicker on top of my screen, and its very noticeable when I play world of warcraft in windows mode.
> 
> My monitor have coilwhine as well at 95 and 100 hz, and TFTcentral came to the same conclusion, so probably all of these monitor have coilwhine more or less.


Hey. I saw your reply and decided to test a bit. The flicker itself covers the entire top side of the screen from left to right and its about 2-3cm in height. You can see most clear on a loading screen (/reload anywhere in Draenor). It becomes more and more noticeable as you increase the frequency. Then at 100Hz it becomes clear/annoying.

Now the interesting part. I've set my display at 100Hz, checked Gsync for Full Screen only in Nvidia CP and started the game. In full screen I get the flicker. In windowed mode, no flicker at all. Gsync is disabled for windowed mode. However, I don't understand why Afterburner and the game reports up to 100 FPS as if Gsync is on. The OSD of the monitor is showing a fixed 100.

EDIT: the monitor is probably running 60Hz at that point; i'm back to 95/gsync on in windowed/full screen..


----------



## muSPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezx*
> 
> Hey. I saw your reply and decided to test a bit. The flicker itself covers the entire top side of the screen from left to right and its about 2-3cm in height. You can see most clear on a loading screen (/reload anywhere in Draenor). It becomes more and more noticeable as you increase the frequency. Then at 100Hz it becomes clear/annoying.
> 
> Now the interesting part. I've set my display at 100Hz, checked Gsync for Full Screen only in Nvidia CP and started the game. In full screen I get the flicker. In windowed mode, no flicker at all. Gsync is disabled for windowed mode. However, I don't understand why Afterburner and the game reports up to 100 FPS as if Gsync is on. The OSD of the monitor is showing a fixed 100.
> 
> EDIT: the monitor is probably running 60Hz at that point; i'm back to 95/gsync on in windowed/full screen..


Hmm that is weird, cause the things you are describing is exactly like my monitor, but I get flickering in windows mode and full mode, with Gsync turned on. I am not sure if its something wrong with the display or just this game, but sometimes the flickering does stop.


----------



## Metros

ASUS done so well, that ACER are now copying their control design

Why is ACER making so many monitors with the same specification (only a curve difference)


----------



## blackforce

I just said the same thing.


----------



## cfineman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Could be any number of reasons. Gut feeling says Acer may have just cut a bigger check to LG. Also got a feeling X34's which were being returned by customers may be going back into the mix. Either way has been terribly managed. While I recall the X34 being slow to ship, can't recall it taking over 3 months months and stock being low still, can imagine it being annoying for some.


My guess... Acer has had more time to work out the kinks in their production line and Asus, recognizing the cost of dealing with returns has decided to take a more conservative approach (though this seems similar to what was going on in the early days of the predator).

Fwiw, between the delays and a few bad experiences with Asus consumer products (I continue to trust their components though) I ended up pulling the trigger on the predator.... Got one(through Amazon) from the Feb 2016 run and it's just fine. A bit of bleed but I don't notice it except when no images are displayed (won't be using it much for videos.... Maybe I should try it with deadspace)


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cfineman*
> 
> My guess... Acer has had more time to work out the kinks in their production line and Asus, recognizing the cost of dealing with returns has decided to take a more conservative approach (though this seems similar to what was going on in the early days of the predator).
> 
> Fwiw, between the delays and a few bad experiences with Asus consumer products (I continue to trust their components though) I ended up pulling the trigger on the predator.... Got one(through Amazon) from the Feb 2016 run and it's just fine. A bit of bleed but I don't notice it except when no images are displayed (won't be using it much for videos.... Maybe I should try it with deadspace)


True also another good reason. Having said that the current period approaching 4 months seems extremely long period, but as you say they could also be taking a conservative approach, maby too conservative as I know a few people now who jumped to the acer.

Mentioned recently colleague had a fault Asus PG348Q, sent it back and the retailer themselves were confused as to expected shipment dates, as a result he brought a X34 instead which worked perfect out the box also, straight to 100hz, little blb and no whine. Same experience as my Asus for cheaper, can't really complain can he







as I mentioned prior, both are amazing panels, get a good one with either and your sorted


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> ASUS done so well, that ACER are now copying their control design
> 
> Why is ACER making so many monitors with the same specification (only a curve difference)


Cant blame them, the controls on this panel are fantastic. Really intuitive. One of those things though, best designs get copied I guess.

As to why they are making so many monitors, they look to be in various sizes as they are in 27", 30" and 31.5". Seems to also be a plethora of resolutions and specs, not the worst things for us end users as its simply more options. The curve looks more aggressive 1800R so closer to the 1900R of the Z35 vs the shallow curve on this and the X34.


----------



## Kylis

Acer is copying Asus' OSD design?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> Acer is copying Asus' OSD design?


Buttons and joystick round the right side of the screen on their new upcoming panels. Copying is a strong word I guess, but same design and positioning.


----------



## Merranza

Alright, finally received my PG348Q.

I'm coming from a 1680x1050 10 years old monitor so the jump is abysmal...

First impressions:

-The box is huge!
-This is by far the best looking piece of hardware I've bought. There are so many details on this and it simply looks amazing.
-Build date is March 2016.
-The controls are indeed fantastic.
-The colors are really superb.
-Overclocks to 100hz no problem.
-There might be a very, very slight buzz coming from the monitor (coil whine) but I have to cut off any sound and not wear any headphones to hear anything... it's really a total non issue.
-I'd say, from what I can see, that I have moderate backlight bleed. Mostly on the left side and in the lower left corner. It's not top notch but it's acceptable.

Now the bad part: 1 dead pixel. At this ppi, you have to get closer to the panel to see it but since I now know where it is, it is hard to not think about it... I've had some stuck pixel which went away with slight massaging but that one didn't light up at all...

I've had a rough year with electronics up to now (bought a Samsung new JS9500 and had to go through 3 panels to get a perfect one) so the idea of re-entering the panel lottery is not really an exciting one. But at the same time, there are some defects namely that backlight bleed and that damned dead pixel...

I'm really in a dilemma here as I know I'm risking an exchange for a worse panel.

I have a 30 days return period. 3 options:

1) Exchange
2) Buy another PG348Q and compare it to this one within that 30 days period
3) Return

I love computers but damn I hate electronics for this though.

/sigh


----------



## blackforce

or do like me return it and get a nother one, if next one is just as bad or worse then just get a refund.
not going to keep sending the same damnn thing in over and over again, i wright it off as a trash monitor and wait for whats next,
already had the acer and it was total trash, so i don't need to try that again.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> or do like me return it and get a nother one, if next one is just as bad or worse then just get a refund.
> not going to keep sending the same damnn thing in over and over again, i wright it off as a trash monitor and wait for whats next,
> already had the acer and it was total trash, so i don't need to try that again.


Yeah I'm leaning towards that option too. What concerns me is the fact one dead pixel is within what's tolerated by many companies (normally up to 5 dead pixels).

Is one dead pixel acceptable for you?

Edit: After thinking it all over, I followed your advice and I'm going for a replacement. No way I'm gonna OCD over a dead pixel and backlight bleed on a 2k$ monitor. I want peace of mind with my purchase.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Alright, finally received my PG348Q.
> 
> I'm coming from a 1680x1050 10 years old monitor so the jump is abysmal...
> 
> First impressions:
> 
> -The box is huge!
> -This is by far the best looking piece of hardware I've bought. There are so many details on this and it simply looks amazing.
> -Build date is March 2016.
> -The controls are indeed fantastic.
> -The colors are really superb.
> -Overclocks to 100hz no problem.
> -There might be a very, very slight buzz coming from the monitor (coil whine) but I have to cut off any sound and not wear any headphones to hear anything... it's really a total non issue.
> -I'd say, from what I can see, that I have moderate backlight bleed. Mostly on the left side and in the lower left corner. It's not top notch but it's acceptable.
> 
> Now the bad part: 1 dead pixel. At this ppi, you have to get closer to the panel to see it but since I now know where it is, it is hard to not think about it... I've had some stuck pixel which went away with slight massaging but that one didn't light up at all...
> 
> I've had a rough year with electronics up to now (bought a Samsung new JS9500 and had to go through 3 panels to get a perfect one) so the idea of re-entering the panel lottery is not really an exciting one. But at the same time, there are some defects namely that backlight bleed and that damned dead pixel...
> 
> I'm really in a dilemma here as I know I'm risking an exchange for a worse panel.
> 
> I have a 30 days return period. 3 options:
> 
> 1) Exchange
> 2) Buy another PG348Q and compare it to this one within that 30 days period
> 3) Return
> 
> I love computers but damn I hate electronics for this though.
> 
> /sigh


Return it, dead pixel is no way acceptable for monitor at this ridiculous price tag.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Yeah I'm leaning towards that option too. What concerns me is the fact one dead pixel is within what's tolerated by many companies (normally up to 5 dead pixels).
> 
> Is one dead pixel acceptable for you?
> 
> Edit: After thinking it all over, I followed your advice and I'm going for a replacement. No way I'm gonna OCD over a dead pixel and backlight bleed on a 2k$ monitor. I want peace of mind with my purchase.


Nope not one dead pixel, not a lot of backlight bleed or a lot of IPS glow, at this price it better be just about perfect.oh yeah you did the right thing i am with you on this i did not have a peace of mind with the last one.


----------



## Kylis

Actually you have 1 full year. the PG348Q is covered by the ASUS ZBD warranty which covers the first year of the products life . So keep it till you can't stand it anymore and then hit up ASUS.

Now the warranty states 0 bright dots but up to 5 dark dots, I dunno if ASUS would just okay it anyways. Look up the warranty info in the ASUS VIP Member Notice pamphlet and maybe ask them.


----------



## KickAssCop

Relying on Asus Warranty is like relying on broken brakes to stop the car.


----------



## mtakala

I didn't know about a ZDB warranty.

Is it valid everywhere in the world, or just US or something?

Being in Finland, I sometimes laugh at the warranty stuff on the localized manufacturer's websites. For example, Acer's all display products have only 1 year of manufacturer warranty here.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> Actually you have 1 full year. the PG348Q is covered by the ASUS ZBD warranty which covers the first year of the products life . So keep it till you can't stand it anymore and then hit up ASUS.
> 
> Now the warranty states 0 bright dots but up to 5 dark dots, I dunno if ASUS would just okay it anyways. Look up the warranty info in the ASUS VIP Member Notice pamphlet and maybe ask them.


I've seen on Asus website they have a 3-5 pixels tolerance (unless ROG monitors are in a different category) and mine is stuck off pixel so I don't count on ASUS to help me with that.

I've waited a long time to go through a store that offers a 30 days full exchange/return period exactly for this kind of situation (other stores had it before that and I've waited). So I'm gonna use that privilege they offer to their customers as I'm not 100% satisfied with my purchase.

In fact, I've ordered a new one so I will bring back this one once I receive the new one.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> I've seen on Asus website they have a 3-5 pixels tolerance (unless ROG monitors are in a different category) and mine is stuck off pixel so I don't count on ASUS to help me with that.
> 
> I've waited a long time to go through a store that offers a 30 days full exchange/return period exactly for this kind of situation (other stores had it before that and I've waited). So I'm gonna use that privilege they offer to their customers as I'm not 100% satisfied with my purchase.
> 
> In fact, I've ordered a new one so I will bring back this one once I receive the new one.


amazon?


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> amazon?


Staples


----------



## k1000

Bestbuy canada shows they have online stock in limited quantity for those interested. I got mine from here last month. Still very happy with the monitor (except for the coil whine, but I can live with that)

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/asus-asus-34-rog-swift-ultrawide-wqhd-5ms-gtg-curved-ips-led-g-sync-gaming-monitor-pg348q-pg348q/10414771.aspx?path=24d520b7a4491c04dd62dcf0ef8ee670en02


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1000*
> 
> Bestbuy canada shows they have online stock in limited quantity for those interested. I got mine from here last month. Still very happy with the monitor (except for the coil whine, but I can live with that)
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/asus-asus-34-rog-swift-ultrawide-wqhd-5ms-gtg-curved-ips-led-g-sync-gaming-monitor-pg348q-pg348q/10414771.aspx?path=24d520b7a4491c04dd62dcf0ef8ee670en02


Oh thank you so much for that! That will be even easier as they ship faster!


----------



## moogleslam

Available on newegg right now: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236717

I just ordered, and expected delivery is April 28th with one shipping level upgrade if I recall correctly.


----------



## Merranza

Stocks are finally flowing in.


----------



## jazzanova1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> Available on newegg right now: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236717
> 
> I just ordered, and expected delivery is April 28th with one shipping level upgrade if I recall correctly.


I wonder why it says only 1 year warranty on newegg.

Acer x34 says 3 years...


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> I wonder why it says only 1 year warranty on newegg.
> 
> Acer x34 says 3 years...


Not sure - maybe that's just the newegg warranty.

The ASUS one for the monitor is detailed here: http://www.asus.com/us/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-SWIFT-PG348Q/HelpDesk_Warranty/


----------



## jazzanova1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> Available on newegg right now: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236717
> 
> I just ordered, and expected delivery is April 28th with one shipping level upgrade if I recall correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why it says only 1 year warranty on newegg.
> 
> Acer x34 says 3 years...
> 
> Edit: I called New egg and they confirmed the 1 year for Asus...
Click to expand...


----------



## jazzanova1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> Available on newegg right now: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236717
> 
> I just ordered, and expected delivery is April 28th with one shipping level upgrade if I recall correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why it says only 1 year warranty on newegg.
> 
> Acer x34 says 3 years...
> 
> Edit: I called New egg and they confirmed the 1 year for Asus...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK,
> Asus told me 3 years...
Click to expand...


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> Available on newegg right now: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236717
> 
> I just ordered, and expected delivery is April 28th with one shipping level upgrade if I recall correctly.


Already have a FedEx tracking number. That was fast.


----------



## moogleslam

Newegg sold out again. Back to "Usually ships within 7 to 15 days". Yeah, right.


----------



## Metros

Can I ask, how is the situation with scan lines, anyone got one without them yet


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Can I ask, how is the situation with scan lines, anyone got one without them yet


I'll look for them and report back on Friday when it arrives. Have an example picture so I know what to look for?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> I'll look for them and report back on Friday when it arrives. Have an example picture so I know what to look for?


I do not have a picture, however there are some within the pictures section

You have to do GSync Pendulum 20 FPS, look at the gray sky and mountains with your nose to the screen, you will notice dark gray lines going across the screen, if you can take a close up picture, that would be good


----------



## leighspped

ordered from micro center, ships friday


----------



## KickAssCop

How to test for coil whine? And also other issues on this monitor. I get mine tonight hopefully.


----------



## Radox-0

Silent room, 100hz I guess and I found on my first unit it happed on sites with a lot of white and black. Amazon's site seemed to bring it out somewhat.


----------



## Biggu

holy crap Microcenter has it in stock! going to get it at lunch now!


----------



## Merranza

Quick question to PG348Q owners:

I guess you all have some corner bleed to some extent right?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Quick question to PG348Q owners:
> 
> I guess you all have some corner bleed to some extent right?


Most have a tiny bit in the corners not unusual. Most these panels do.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Most have a tiny bit in the corners not unusual. Most these panels do.


It's hard to get a real feel of what's "normal" and what's not because not everybody is taking pictures with the same lighting and exposition.

I should receive my replacement unit today or tomorrow. Can't wait to compare it to my first one (and hope I have no dead pixels this time).


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Most have a tiny bit in the corners not unusual. Most these panels do.


Do you like your new chair, thinking about getting one as well


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Do you like your new chair, thinking about getting one as well


HAH, take it your on OCUK









Indeed really love the chair, vast improvement over the one I had last few years. A bit on the firm side at the moment, but once its broken in, will be great


----------



## sl4ppy

Picked one up at Microcenter today; wanted the convenience of local return/exchanges... They had 4 in stock in the Dallas store..

Other than being a tad smaller than I had hoped/liked (coming from a 30" Dell u3014; where are the 40" ultra-wide 1440's?!?!) its pretty nice. AC running, so no detectable coil whine... Blacklight bleed is noticeable but also tolerable; no worse than the previous Dell. I'll report back later with better deets..


----------



## xxThe Remedyxx

Picked one up from my local Microcenter. In perfect condition. Overclocks to 100hz no issues. No real bleed to speak of either.



http://imgur.com/lTGoXIp


----------



## Merranza

Alright got my replacement.

Yup, much better screen than the first one. No dead pixel and the light bleed seems much better. I have some in the top right and left corner. I have none on the lower right corner and the bottom left corner is a bit more pronounced then the 2 top corners. Lower left is a bit disturbing.

Overclocks to 100hz up to now, nothing unusual in terms of coil whine unless you stick your face to the panel. I did a comparison of both monitors one next to the other and the colors/brightness are absolutely identical.

Wish there was a way to really know if my backlight bleed/glow is normal or not compared to other owners but aside from that, it's a keeper I think.

Pic of black screen and 7D. Let me know what you think of that glow:


----------



## Biggu

Gotta say, I picked mine up today from Micro center while its nice, I think I like my PG278Q much better and im probably going to end up returning this.

Mine has little back light bleed, no coil wine and easily goes up to 100hz but it just seems slow and laggy in games. Now I didnt have the most recent driver in the last go around but ill give it a shot tomorrow with the newest driver and see.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Gotta say, I picked mine up today from Micro center while its nice, I think I like my PG278Q much better and im probably going to end up returning this.
> 
> Mine has little back light bleed, no coil wine and easily goes up to 100hz but it just seems slow and laggy in games. Now I didnt have the most recent driver in the last go around but ill give it a shot tomorrow with the newest driver and see.


This is concerning. Are you using GSync? I am used to 144 Hz for past 5 years and would be distraught if even with GSync it feels laggy at 100 Hz...
Still haven't received my monitor. So pissed.


----------



## barsh90

any one knows where can i buy this monitor?


----------



## KickAssCop

Aww yes. Going to pick it up after work.


----------



## Spiriva

I just got these today



















I needed a longer DP cable and since others on this forum reported that the "cromo by lindy" cable was good I got one of those.
The other little cable is a "usb 3.1 to DP" cable for the work "Dell xps 15" computer, for when i bring it home and wanna hook it up to my pg348q monitor.


----------



## KickAssCop

All new stuff hooked except the printer.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I just got these today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed a longer DP cable and since others on this forum reported that the "cromo by lindy" cable was good I got one of those.
> The other little cable is a "usb 3.1 to DP" cable for the work "Dell xps 15" computer, for when i bring it home and wanna hook it up to my pg348q monitor.


Yeah, I am getting mine tomorrow

What length did you go for, I really want a 1.5M, however they do not do it


----------



## zorn

Anyone with this monitor know if it will support charging via the USB ports even when the monitor is off?


----------



## moogleslam

Fedex are the worst. My initial delivery was supposed to be tomorrow, but tracking said it was already in my home town. However, it also had a note "not scheduled for delivery", i.e. they were just going to hold it until tomorrow for no reason other than that was the original delivery date.

I went to Fedex to get it, and after a little fight (no punches were thrown), it was in my trunk, and I was headed home.

Upon unboxing it, I was staggered at the size, and I'm not even coming from a tiny monitor, as this is replacing a PG278Q. I was giddy, and couldn't come to terms with the size.

Someone had answered a question I had about the weight of the panel and the weight of the stand. I couldn't understand the difference between the two weights, because they indicated the stand was way heavier than I ever thought it could be. Well, the majority of it it made from metal, so that makes sense to me now. The stand is a work of art, and is of incredible quality. The layout of the stand is both a positive and a negative for me. With a G27 wheel attached to my desk, I can get the panel much closer to my face, but it also makes it very awkward to position a keyboard in front of it.

Upon turning it on, everything worked after some configuration, and it was a thing of beauty. I immediately looked for all the things people had talked about; dead pixels, backlight bleed, and scan lines. No dead pixels, backlight bleed I can notice in the top corners, but only on a black background, and never in games.

However, scan lines.... I actually noticed this without looking for it. I can see them at ANY overclock, and the only time they don't appear is at 60Hz. I feel like if I hadn't read about them here, I might have seen them and thought nothing of it, but knowing they shouldn't be there, and I could potentially have a better panel without them, I'm considering whether it's worth returning to Newegg. I remember some discussion about cables here - is a different cable something that can solve this?

I've tried out a few games so far:

World of Tanks
Project CARS
iRacing
MineCraft
Diablo 3

As was mentioned in this thread, World of Tanks needs to be setup for 21:9 by editing the preferences file, and it seemed I needed to make Diablo 3 Full Screen Windowed for 21:9, but basically no issues setting up any games so far.

I also found a 21:9 movie in my collection, and it was pretty cool to see if fill up the screen without any borders, though I only played it for a few seconds.

Again, the monitor is beautiful, and without the scan line issue, it would be perfect. My last two monitors were TN's, and it's true that the colors on this IPS are incredibly vibrant. For sim racing, I managed to get the monitor just 17 inches from my eyes, which allows a correct FOV setting using the iRacing FOV calculator that will show the mirrors on screen (in my Lotus 79). At that distance from it, it's incredibly immersive, and I almost felt a bit of motion sickness; something I'm prone to, and had with the Oculus Rift CV1 (so sold it on eBay).

I do thing I tend to get a bit too excited for new things, and while this monitor is the best monitor I've ever used by far, I should have reminded myself it wouldn't make any games 100 times better - they'll still be the same games







So now I'm in the "how much money did I just spend on this?!?!" phase.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Yeah, I am getting mine tomorrow
> 
> What length did you go for, I really want a 1.5M, however they do not do it


I got the 2 meter one, i needed like 1.9ish with my table and where i wanted to place my computer so it was pretty much perfect with 2 meter


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> All new stuff hooked except the printer.


][/quote]

Have you had a chance to check for bleed/glow on a darker image?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> Fedex are the worst. My initial delivery was supposed to be tomorrow, but tracking said it was already in my home town. However, it also had a note "not scheduled for delivery", i.e. they were just going to hold it until tomorrow for no reason other than that was the original delivery date.
> 
> I went to Fedex to get it, and after a little fight (no punches were thrown), it was in my trunk, and I was headed home.
> 
> Upon unboxing it, I was staggered at the size, and I'm not even coming from a tiny monitor, as this is replacing a PG278Q. I was giddy, and couldn't come to terms with the size.
> 
> Someone had answered a question I had about the weight of the panel and the weight of the stand. I couldn't understand the difference between the two weights, because they indicated the stand was way heavier than I ever thought it could be. Well, the majority of it it made from metal, so that makes sense to me now. The stand is a work of art, and is of incredible quality. The layout of the stand is both a positive and a negative for me. With a G27 wheel attached to my desk, I can get the panel much closer to my face, but it also makes it very awkward to position a keyboard in front of it.
> 
> Upon turning it on, everything worked after some configuration, and it was a thing of beauty. I immediately looked for all the things people had talked about; dead pixels, backlight bleed, and scan lines. No dead pixels, backlight bleed I can notice in the top corners, but only on a black background, and never in games.
> 
> However, scan lines.... I actually noticed this without looking for it. I can see them at ANY overclock, and the only time they don't appear is at 60Hz. I feel like if I hadn't read about them here, I might have seen them and thought nothing of it, but knowing they shouldn't be there, and I could potentially have a better panel without them, I'm considering whether it's worth returning to Newegg. I remember some discussion about cables here - is a different cable something that can solve this?
> 
> I've tried out a few games so far:
> 
> World of Tanks
> Project CARS
> iRacing
> MineCraft
> Diablo 3
> 
> As was mentioned in this thread, World of Tanks needs to be setup for 21:9 by editing the preferences file, and it seemed I needed to make Diablo 3 Full Screen Windowed for 21:9, but basically no issues setting up any games so far.
> 
> I also found a 21:9 movie in my collection, and it was pretty cool to see if fill up the screen without any borders, though I only played it for a few seconds.
> 
> Again, the monitor is beautiful, and without the scan line issue, it would be perfect. My last two monitors were TN's, and it's true that the colors on this IPS are incredibly vibrant. For sim racing, I managed to get the monitor just 17 inches from my eyes, which allows a correct FOV setting using the iRacing FOV calculator that will show the mirrors on screen (in my Lotus 79). At that distance from it, it's incredibly immersive, and I almost felt a bit of motion sickness; something I'm prone to, and had with the Oculus Rift CV1 (so sold it on eBay).
> 
> I do thing I tend to get a bit too excited for new things, and while this monitor is the best monitor I've ever used by far, I should have reminded myself it wouldn't make any games 100 times better - they'll still be the same games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I'm in the "how much money did I just spend on this?!?!" phase.


I think every sample is effected by scan lines, however mine are quite faint, could not even see them when playing Witcher 3 30 FPS with my nose to the screen


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Have you had a chance to check for bleed/glow on a darker image?


Here is the bleed/glow. It is glow and actually not bleed as it changes by viewing angle. Will post more shots when dark.



http://imgur.com/vuWqwcM


Here it is with iPhone overexposed image



http://imgur.com/OcECSBZ


At 20 fps in pendulum demo there is definitely some very faint scan lines but only if you come at 2 cm from the monitor. Very good panel overall compared to what I have experienced in stores/past.


----------



## Biggu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Here is the bleed/glow. It is glow and actually not bleed as it changes by viewing angle. Will post more shots when dark.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/vuWqwcM
> 
> 
> Here it is with iPhone overexposed image
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OcECSBZ
> 
> 
> At 20 fps in pendulum demo there is definitely some very faint scan lines but only if you come at 2 cm from the monitor. Very good panel overall compared to what I have experienced in stores/past.


Do you notice any slow downs or "micro stuttering" wondering if its just me.


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Do you notice any slow downs or "micro stuttering" wondering if its just me.


I don't, but on that topic, how do you know when G-Sync is active? On my PG278Q, it was when the little monitor LED was red.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> I don't, but on that topic, how do you know when G-Sync is active? On my PG278Q, it was when the little monitor LED was red.


Nvidia control Panel --> G-sync option.

Or another way to check is if you bring up the On Screen Display, it will layout the stats of the panel at that moment. It will say either G-Sync or normal (When G-Sync is not working)


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Nvidia control Panel --> G-sync option.
> 
> Or another way to check is if you bring up the On Screen Display, it will layout the stats of the panel at that moment. It will say either G-Sync or normal (When G-Sync is not working)


Could you check the depth of the chair, the red line


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Could you check the depth of the chair, the red line


Huh? What are you talking about?

How does one turn off the OSD crosshairs outside of turning the monitor off and back on? I cant seem to figure it out..


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl4ppy*
> 
> Huh? What are you talking about?
> 
> How does one turn off the OSD crosshairs outside of turning the monitor off and back on? I cant seem to figure it out..


Sorry, off topic, however I just wanted to know about the measurement









There should be an option within the OSD, however I cannot use my monitor at the moment, so I cannot help you


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl4ppy*
> 
> How does one turn off the OSD crosshairs outside of turning the monitor off and back on? I cant seem to figure it out..


Push the 2nd button from the top, then push it again to X out of any currently running OSD's like crosshairs etc.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Could you check the depth of the chair, the red line


Its approximately 70.5cm, with the chair at that angle. reduces or increases based on the adjust setting you set for the chair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl4ppy*
> 
> Huh? What are you talking about?
> 
> How does one turn off the OSD crosshairs outside of turning the monitor off and back on? I cant seem to figure it out..


You double click the X button, first Physical button under joystick.Press it twice


----------



## KickAssCop

I fired up the Witcher and can see clearly orange IPS glow at bottom left and right. Don't know how to avoid.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I fired up the Witcher and can see clearly orange IPS glow at bottom left and right. Don't know how to avoid.


Witcher 3 has very bright gameplay and very bright nights, there is almost nothing dark except menus that have black background and caves, if you can see bleed during gameplay in Witcher 3 then your monitor is really bad. Except for menus, Witcher 3 is very "bleed friendly" game, with minimal amount of dark scenes and nights being just dark blue day with crazy amount of moonlight. If you can see bleed in this game, imagine games with seriously dark scenes and true nights, not just days with different lighting.


----------



## Merranza

I'm in the same boat. I have no glow in the lower right, minimal glow on top left and right. The worst is the lower left corner. I might go for another panel and roll my luck..


----------



## KickAssCop

Here is what I am seeing.

Witcher 3 shot directly from iPhone camera (overexposed image).



Witcher 3 video screenshot (actual what I am seeing).



Black screen test (video screenshot)



Given my experience with XB271HU, I am assuming that the IPS glow/bleed will go away with time.


----------



## gajbotron

Check out review of this monitor on my channel, ignore the language, jus focus on those scenes with BLB @ low/high brightness (from 1.50)....
..also, that movie footage from 3:13 is also "nuff said" moment...


----------



## ThePeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gajbotron*
> 
> Check out review of this monitor on my channel, ignore the language, jus focus on those scenes with BLB @ low/high brightness (from 1.50)....
> ..also, that movie footage from 3:13 is also "nuff said" moment...


Even at 30% its quite annoying...not even mentioning when you set it to 80%








I have cancelled my order and decided to wait until things "settle down" and possible faults get sorted out. It still looks absolutely sexy!

PS: Cant believe you still use Winamp


----------



## KickAssCop

I started to like the glow/bleed I have after watching the above video lol.


----------



## kikibgd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gajbotron*
> 
> Check out review of this monitor on my channel, ignore the language, jus focus on those scenes with BLB @ low/high brightness (from 1.50)....
> ..also, that movie footage from 3:13 is also "nuff said" moment...


its just stupid to even think that spending 1200e+ on monitor and potentially (80%) have bad BLB..

one of the reasons that im also waiting for things to settle down as i want to buy new monitor


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Whens it coming to the usa?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Whens it coming to the usa?


It already is. Few people from the states already have them. Check last few pages, for retailers. Seems people have had luck with newegg and staples. Stock is in and out quick however.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Its approximately 70.5cm, with the chair at that angle. reduces or increases based on the adjust setting you set for the chair.
> You double click the X button, first Physical button under joystick.Press it twice


Got my chair coming tomorrow, black/gold, thanks for your help


----------



## Biggu

For those curious, I returned my PG348Q to Microcenter. Its a great monitor, I just feel that for me the PG278Q is a better monitor for me. That and the savings is more worth it to me. If I feel I need a wider view, Ill buy a pg278q from the people upgrading.


----------



## Merranza

Update for those following the ips glow/backlight bleed situation:

I finally decided to order a new monitor to compare it with my current one in terms of IPS glow.

Excuse my crappy cell phone pictures. Also, they are overexposed to really show the glow and are not as bad as what I can see with my eyes.

These are 2 images of my actual one:




These are 2 images of the new one:




As you can notice, the new one has worse glow in the bottom left area which was already a concern with my actual monitor. It performs a bit better in the top area (left and right) but also shows glow in the lower right area which is invisible on my actual one.

I decided to keep my actual one since the lower left area accentuation of the new one outweighs the glow of the top area of my actual one. I prefer to have a bit more glow in the top left and right area instead of a lot more in the lower left and an addition in the lower right area.

Conclusion: they all have glow to some extent so it's really a situation you have to accept.

Edit: after massaging the top parts of my screen with a microfiber cloth, it seems much better... the only thing that won't completely go away is that glow in the lower left corner but I've kept the best of the monitors I had.


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Edit: after massaging the top parts of my screen with a microfiber cloth, it seems much better... the only thing that won't completely go away is that glow in the lower left corner but I've kept the best of the monitors I had.


Updated pic after doing that? Might try on mine.


----------



## OverK1LL

PSA: back stock at NewEgg.com as of 21:00 EST

No premier shipping though.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> Updated pic after doing that? Might try on mine.


It's a bit unfair in terms of comparison because lighting changed since the last set of pics but that glow in the left/right top part pretty much disappeared as you can see on that picture. The lower left glow will probably stay and I'm pretty sure everybody has it to some extent. I've had 3xPG348Q in my hands and all of them had it. It's so hard to compare between each of us online as camera/lighting/exposure is all different to capture that glow.

If I was sure some units didn't have any lower left glow, I would probably roll my luck until I got a monitor without any of it. But they all have it really.


----------



## Domler

In stock now at newegg!!!!

Edit: sorry for not checking the earlier post, got excited and smashed the post!!!


----------



## KickAssCop

After looking through this thread, it seems I have one of the good panels lol.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> After looking through this thread, it seems I have one of the good panels lol.


Looking at the pictures it seems like it but like I said, the comparison is almost futile as we all have different cameras and lighting conditions that create very different results.

In your 1st and 2nd pictures, I can notice a tint of orange glow in the lower left section of your screen on the darker part of the vegetation even on a non black image.

Like I said it's all question of perception and they pretty much have all have the same characteristics.


----------



## KickAssCop

My pictures are without any light in the room.
Angle is straight up and yes there is glow in my pictures as well but it doesn't seem as bad as others.

That is all I am saying. Also, it is only noticeable on dark images. In full screen colorful games there is no glow that I perceive including games like Ass Creed Syndicate (at night), Fallout 4, and BLOPS 3 missions.


----------



## MurdockTheGrey

Can a single 980 ti run the monitor up to 100mhz with gsync on ?


----------



## blackforce

yep


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MurdockTheGrey*
> 
> Can a single 980 ti run the monitor up to 100mhz with gsync on ?


Can't answer that without knowing that games you're playing. I have a GTX 980.....

World of Tanks can hit 100 with a few unnecessary graphical options turned down.

iRacing can at max settings.

I'm guessing Elite Dangerous & Diablo 3 can, or will come close at max settings.

Minecraft with max draw distance can't.


----------



## X-72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MurdockTheGrey*
> 
> Can a single 980 ti run the monitor up to 100mhz with gsync on ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> I used a 970 GTX with the display for about 3 weeks. Most games kept to about 50fps - 70fps running all games at native resolution. But these dropped to 30fps when using ultra on battlefield 4.
> 
> Now I've got a 980ti now and get a very healthy 70fps on native resolution with everything on ultra settings.
> 
> 980 ti is defo worth it.
> 
> I would say a 970 sli would work as well. But personally a single card setup is better.


From what egraphixstudios said, it sounds like the 980ti will do well all things considered. I'm hoping to get my monitor next week if Amazon finally comes through and I'm running a single Asus Strix 980ti (the factory overclocked edition) so I'll hopefully be able to provide a little info from my own experience. Not sure if you have any specific games in mind but Rainbow Six Siege, World of Tanks, and Fallout 4 are a couple I plan to check out fairly quickly and I'm debating doing a 1 or 3 month WoW sub just to see how it is on the ultrawide.


----------



## moogleslam

I'm sticking with my 980 for now, but am looking to upgrade to a Pascal 1080 Ti when it's out in order to help push the fps for this monitor.


----------



## Merranza

Running FarCry [email protected] with GSYNC and everything at ultra with my gtx 980ti is really smooth


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> I'm sticking with my 980 for now, but am looking to upgrade to a Pascal 1080 Ti when it's out in order to help push the fps for this monitor.


I'm curious. I've you tried to massage your panel with a microfiber cloth? Any difference? How severe is your glow?


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> I'm sticking with my 980 for now, but am looking to upgrade to a Pascal 1080 Ti when it's out in order to help push the fps for this monitor.


I wouldn't count on that happening soon. Usually they just do a X70/X80 release and then a year later they do a Ti variant. I would anticipate 1080 Ti cards to be available in 2017.


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> I'm curious. I've you tried to massage your panel with a microfiber cloth? Any difference? How severe is your glow?


Not yet, but I will. Will take before and after pics in the same light settings. I'd say its pretty severe - maybe worse than some or all of the pics I've seen posted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> I wouldn't count on that happening soon. Usually they just do a X70/X80 release and then a year later they do a Ti variant. I would anticipate 1080 Ti cards to be available in 2017.


Yeah, I know. I'll be patient


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Update for those following the ips glow/backlight bleed situation:
> 
> I finally decided to order a new monitor to compare it with my current one in terms of IPS glow.
> 
> Excuse my crappy cell phone pictures. Also, they are overexposed to really show the glow and are not as bad as what I can see with my eyes.
> 
> These are 2 images of my actual one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are 2 images of the new one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can notice, the new one has worse glow in the bottom left area which was already a concern with my actual monitor. It performs a bit better in the top area (left and right) but also shows glow in the lower right area which is invisible on my actual one.
> 
> I decided to keep my actual one since the lower left area accentuation of the new one outweighs the glow of the top area of my actual one. I prefer to have a bit more glow in the top left and right area instead of a lot more in the lower left and an addition in the lower right area.
> 
> Conclusion: they all have glow to some extent so it's really a situation you have to accept.
> 
> Edit: after massaging the top parts of my screen with a microfiber cloth, it seems much better... the only thing that won't completely go away is that glow in the lower left corner but I've kept the best of the monitors I had.


How did you do it, just rub the screen or by the bezels of the monitor


----------



## MurdockTheGrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> Can't answer that without knowing that games you're playing. I have a GTX 980.....
> 
> World of Tanks can hit 100 with a few unnecessary graphical options turned down.
> 
> iRacing can at max settings.
> 
> I'm guessing Elite Dangerous & Diablo 3 can, or will come close at max settings.
> 
> Minecraft with max draw distance can't.


Games like the Witcher 3 , the new Need for Speed , Doom and mainly new games.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> How did you do it, just rub the screen or by the bezels of the monitor


I rubbed the screen directly with an outward movement going toward the bezel.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Edit: after massaging the top parts of my screen with a microfiber cloth, it seems much better... the only thing that won't completely go away is that glow in the lower left corner but I've kept the best of the monitors I had.


As for bleed in lower left corner, try to gently push left bezel near the corner and see if it helps. If it does, try to push something between left bezel and physical bottom bezel, like piece of paper, in the corner. You can easily see when you are applying pressure to panel, so you can choose thickness of this paper with ease.

As for this massaging. I never tried that. Is it helping only with brand new screens or always? Why does it even helps? Any video about it on youtube or somewhere?


----------



## abean

To those waiting on their Amazon fulfillment.

I show "Arriving May 11th to June 21st"; however, clicking track package, shows "expected to ship June 17th".

You all seeing similar?

Also, will this require signature confirmation?


----------



## gajbotron

Using it for one month now, pure pleasure imho... I am hc gamer since 95, so this 21:9 aspect in new games is total nirvana for me, espec. this new DARK SOULS 3, that is one SICK title:


----------



## X-72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abean*
> 
> To those waiting on their Amazon fulfillment.
> 
> I show "Arriving May 11th to June 21st"; however, clicking track package, shows "expected to ship June 17th".
> 
> You all seeing similar?
> 
> Also, will this require signature confirmation?


When I'd asked them about that, the closest I got to an answer was that their supplier is giving them the information of when the next shipment is expected, and their system shows the expected to ship as the worst case. I'm guessing you might be a prime member so shipping by June 17 SHOULD mean you'd get it by the 21'st since that is the end of the estimate window they provided. (Mine shows May 10-June 20 with June 17 as the expected ship date when I click Track Package). If you haven't talked with Amazon much yet, I'd suggest trying to chat with them as they did give me a free upgrade from my prime two day shipping to one day, and on another chat they issued me a 30 dollar courtesy credit.

It might be wishful thinking, but I'm hoping that since Newegg shows it in stock, the supply chain might be starting to settle in and maybe Amazon will get enough to begin catching up on the older orders. I'm not positive when my order from 2/27 will ship but I know the last time they had monitors going out a few people that ordered on 2/26 mentioned theirs shipping. Not sure if everyone from 2/26 has gotten theirs but I don't think I'm being too unreasonable in expecting mine to ship next week unless they don't get a delivery.


----------



## abean

Yeah was hoping/thinking the same now that it's in stock elsewhere that I'll get that wonderful email showing that it shipped!


----------



## abean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gajbotron*
> 
> Using it for one month now, pure pleasure imho... I am hc gamer since 95, so this 21:9 aspect in new games is total nirvana for me, espec. this new DARK SOULS 3, that is one SICK title:


99 flasks? You dirty cheater ...


----------



## Bri5150

Sorry if this was asked before, but couldn't find any solid answer. I want to order this monitor, but I only have one 780ti classified card in my current system. Can my card drive this monitor for DayZ on med settings at say 40FPS? I'm going to get a GTX1080 card when they come out and was wondering if it was even worth getting with my current card or I should just wait and buy the 1080 and the monitor at the same time.

Brian


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gajbotron*
> 
> Using it for one month now, pure pleasure imho... I am hc gamer since 95, so this 21:9 aspect in new games is total nirvana for me, espec. this new DARK SOULS 3, that is one SICK title:


Very nice pic and your BLB/Glow seems to be minimal, lucky you


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gajbotron*
> 
> Using it for one month now, pure pleasure imho... I am hc gamer since 95, so this 21:9 aspect in new games is total nirvana for me, espec. this new DARK SOULS 3, that is one SICK title:


Great panel. Better than mine.








Only minor glow on lower left.


----------



## abean

You're all failing to realize that he's cheating his way through DS3 ... who does that!? Game was amazing! don't cheat!!!


----------



## Merranza

Yup, that's an impressive panel indeed. It gives me some hope that somewhat decent panels are in the lottery.

I need to make my final decision this weekend as my last return day is Monday. This is a very hard decision :S


----------



## gajbotron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abean*
> 
> You're all failing to realize that he's cheating his way through DS3 ... who does that!? Game was amazing! don't cheat!!!


After two days of regular play my office called me and demand full review od DS3 same evening, can`t argue with the boss but also can`t finish review without seeing the whole game. And even with unlimited energy the game is still hard as f*ck, I died 10000 times by falling. PS. the game is a pure gem!


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gajbotron*
> 
> After two days of regular play my office called me and demand full review od DS3 same evening, can`t argue with the boss but also can`t finish review without seeing the whole game. And even with unlimited energy the game is still hard as f*ck, I died 10000 times by falling. PS. the game is a pure gem!


Being demanded to play a game







that's the sort of job I would not mind!


----------



## abean

Yeah, that's definitely a job! DS3 was amazing. I will more than likely pick up and play again on PC once I get this monitor.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> As for bleed in lower left corner, try to gently push left bezel near the corner and see if it helps. If it does, try to push something between left bezel and physical bottom bezel, like piece of paper, in the corner. You can easily see when you are applying pressure to panel, so you can choose thickness of this paper with ease.
> 
> As for this massaging. I never tried that. Is it helping only with brand new screens or always? Why does it even helps? Any video about it on youtube or somewhere?


Sorry for the delay.

I've read somewhere that it could help so I told myself it couldn't hurt to try.

It's not a miraculous solution, far from that. It seems to help a bit but glow is still there.

I'm still pondering the possibility to exchange my monitor.


----------



## Slap Dash

Hey guys, picked mine up today locally in Australia, these things have such little stock allocation. Anyway I upgraded from an LG 34UC97, making the jump from 60hz to 100hz has been very impressive & i'm loving it. No issues with mine yet to report nor much back light bleed with a build date of March 2016.

I have added myself to the owners spreadsheet per first page.

Edit: Quick Question, it was listed as a 10-bit panel however cannot seem to change it like I could with the LG 34UC97 in the nVidia control panel, something I'm missing?


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slap Dash*
> 
> Edit: Quick Question, it was listed as a 10-bit panel however cannot seem to change it like I could with the LG 34UC97 in the nVidia control panel, something I'm missing?


GeForce series doesn't support 10 bit anyway.


----------



## Slap Dash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> GeForce series doesn't support 10 bit anyway.


Incorrect.. Has been in place since the 200 series cards mate http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3011

Anyway as said was able to with my LG panel & this model indicates 10 bit support....


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slap Dash*
> 
> Incorrect.. Has been in place since the 200 series cards mate http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3011
> 
> Anyway as said was able to with my LG panel & this model indicates 10 bit support....


Don't think we can. Like yourself same upgrade path and was one of the things I looked for when in Nvidia control panel. I am thinking its down to bandwidth or whatnot. but glad to see I am not going fully mad not finding the option.


----------



## Slap Dash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Don't think we can. Like yourself same upgrade path and was one of the things I looked for when in Nvidia control panel. I am thinking its down to bandwidth or whatnot. but glad to see I am not going fully mad not finding the option.


Hmmm interesting, might flick an email to ASUS tomorrow if no one has got any ideas by then.. Will let the thread know on the update

*Edit:*

Ok after some further investigation I've stumbled across the following..

Per the Manual: Display colors 1.07 B (8 bit+A-FRC)

8bit + A-FRC means that the display uses a combination of 8-bit colour depth and temporal dithering to produce 10-bit output. The operation is exactly the same as a true 10-bit panel, as in it requires DP/DVI-DL, a 10-bit GPU and 10-bit aware software. Temporal dithering cycles between different color shades with each new frame to simulate an intermediate shade.

Advanced Frame rate control (FRC) is a method for achieving higher color quality in low color resolution.


----------



## jazzanova1

I have the ASUS and ACER 34" G-sync monitors at home and took some pictures.
Both monitors are brand new, purchased at Microcenter.
Acer was manufactured in March and the Asus is from recent batch. Microcenter must have 150 of them. My box says 16 of 150.

Asus 100 brightness:


Acer 100 brightness:


Asus 50 brightness:


Acer 50 brightness:


Asus 25 brightness:


Acer 25 brightness


Also, look at these pictures of witcher menu at 25 brightness.
Asus one has some dark circles around the witcher.
They only appear on Acer when I add some "dark boost" in the menu.
Even though you can see it on the Acer picture here, it wasn't visible on the screen.
I assume the acer one is brighter? And therefore the dark circle and lighter background?
How can I get rid of it and make it uniform black? What settings should I use?

Asus Witcher menu 25 brightness:


Acer Witcher menu 25 brightness:


What do you think?
Also what other tests should I do?
All pictures were taken with a cellphone.


----------



## Krzych04650

Thanks for posting this. Sometimes bleed on my 34UC98, as small as it is, attracts my attention while viewing things like The Witcher 3 menu and it annoys me a bit, but after seeing such pictures like those made by yourself, of monitors that are almost 2 times more expensive in Poland, I feel much better and it reassures me that I got the best available monitor on the market and paid for something of significant quality.

Where are we with technology now, calling faulty garbage normal, and calling something that should be bare minimum for any monitor, especially on this price level, significant quality... I don't know if this is because customers doesn't have any quality requirements and respect for themselves, or manufacturers are so poor, probably both, but this is just ridiculous.


----------



## P1ngou1N

Little feedback after 1 month using it.

I had absolutely no issues whatsoever with this screen running it 100hz. I played a lot of games including fast FPS (csgo, overwatch...) and this screen is perfect for these kind of games.
Very few backlight bleed, no coil whine audible, very good colors.

It's really a pleasure to use.

Hope everyone can get a panel as good as mine.

Little question however. Did you tried to overclock it above 100hz for those who have a good panel like mine (without issues in 100hz) ?
Is there any kind of risks trying to go above 100hz ? Is it possible ? I know in the panel we can go only to 100hz but i believe in windows we can go beyond that ?

I would like to try to go above the 100hz, 1hz at a time to test its maximum OC.

Thanks for your answers and for those hesitating buying this screen, BUY IT from a good reseller, if you have a bad one, return it, but if it's a good panel, jackpot !
And get a desk AT LEAST 80cm deep.

PS : Only downside with this screen is devs who are not considering this ratio a player's ratio. Very disappointing to see games not fully compatible (like dota 2, csgo), or even games not using this ratio at all (Overwatch). Black bars on the side of the screen on a game released in 2016 is a ******* nonsense.


----------



## Metros

What colour temperature do you people use


----------



## blackforce

gaming


----------



## smit3293

I just wanted to let anyone know who may be curious. I called Newegg about a week ago about the monitor being out of stock and when it went back up on preorder, how long it may be. They told me roughly 2-4 weeks. Ordered one and it shipped two days later, just got it set it up last night.


----------



## caqwaz

Hey guys i was wondering if you have any insight into a issue im having with my monitor. when ever i hit maximum fps depending on refresh rate, no matter what that is 75hz or 100hz or inbetween i get a full horizontal scan like tear. i uploaded a video and here it is 



 the tear happens right when i go threw the door frame from bottom to top. the tear only gose up to about 3/4 of the hight of the monitoronn this occasion but it can go all the way from bottom to top. This will happen in every game no matter what it is even a game like CoD or BF4 but they are harder to see and recreate since they are optimised you will never get the 10-15fps jump to creat this tear, and yes u need a fps jump to have this happen about 10-15 fps under the max whatever that is. the larger the jump the more noticable this scan is. thanks for any insight into this subject.
Alot of people find it hard to see if u miss it pause when i am about in the middle of the door frame u will see it


----------



## X-72

Anyone who's ordered from Amazon US seen anything so far this week? I was chatting with them yesterday asking when my order might ship and couldn't get a straightforward answer but I was told it was in the "final stage of shipping". Just curious if anyone else has gotten a shipping notification as they wouldn't really even tell me if they had any in stock and kept saying it will be delivered in the estimated timeframe (which is a pathetic 40 day window)

Thanks!


----------



## starfal

hello guys I recently took this asus pg348, I noticed, however, that does not make me set oSd Italian language, but only English French German ... it happens to you? I'm Italian
grz


----------



## X-72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-72*
> 
> Anyone who's ordered from Amazon US seen anything so far this week? I was chatting with them yesterday asking when my order might ship and couldn't get a straightforward answer but I was told it was in the "final stage of shipping". Just curious if anyone else has gotten a shipping notification as they wouldn't really even tell me if they had any in stock and kept saying it will be delivered in the estimated timeframe (which is a pathetic 40 day window)
> 
> Thanks!


So now I just found my delivery date was updated to June 1 - July 7...About to be done with Amazon at this rate... Any other US Amazon customers have their date change on them or maybe on a better note, any get theirs shipped in the last few days?


----------



## T a z z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-72*
> 
> So now I just found my delivery date was updated to June 1 - July 7...About to be done with Amazon at this rate... Any other US Amazon customers have their date change on them or maybe on a better note, any get theirs shipped in the last few days?


Sorry to hear about the delay, I was just about to reply to your first post. My card was just charged for the order I've had in since early AM EST on the 27th. Checking the order status shows the pg348q as being prepared for shipping. At least you know Amazon is getting stock and moving out orders.


----------



## X-72

Thanks!, I'm speaking with a rep right now telling me they just don't know. It's good to hear someone else from the 27th has theirs going out. This latest person is at least giving me what seems to be legitimate information even if it's vague. Most of the reps I get seem clueless lately. I don't know if this item is just that big of a SNAFU for them or what.

After talking with Roberta from Amazon support (excellent chat rep for a change) I feel like I understand much better what the issue is. I'm not sure if others have seen the estimated delivery date change from May 10-June20 to June 1 - July 10, but she told me it appears they are just setting it a month ahead hoping stock will arrive by then. Basically sounds like whatever stock they are getting is very low in number and they are just hoping for the best.

Thanks again for replying T a z z and letting me know that they are at least shipping. I feel like a jerk being so irritated about it but I guess the only answer they really can provide is that they are trying.


----------



## jazzanova1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-72*
> 
> Thanks!, I'm speaking with a rep right now telling me they just don't know. It's good to hear someone else from the 27th has theirs going out. This latest person is at least giving me what seems to be legitimate information even if it's vague. Most of the reps I get seem clueless lately. I don't know if this item is just that big of a SNAFU for them or what.
> 
> After talking with Roberta from Amazon support (excellent chat rep for a change) I feel like I understand much better what the issue is. I'm not sure if others have seen the estimated delivery date change from May 10-June20 to June 1 - July 10, but she told me it appears they are just setting it a month ahead hoping stock will arrive by then. Basically sounds like whatever stock they are getting is very low in number and they are just hoping for the best.
> 
> Thanks again for replying T a z z and letting me know that they are at least shipping. I feel like a jerk being so irritated about it but I guess the only answer they really can provide is that they are trying.


Micro center has planty of them. They had them for 1,199 last week.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caqwaz*
> 
> Hey guys i was wondering if you have any insight into a issue im having with my monitor. when ever i hit maximum fps depending on refresh rate, no matter what that is 75hz or 100hz or inbetween i get a full horizontal scan like tear. i uploaded a video and here it is
> 
> 
> 
> the tear happens right when i go threw the door frame from bottom to top. the tear only gose up to about 3/4 of the hight of the monitoronn this occasion but it can go all the way from bottom to top. This will happen in every game no matter what it is even a game like CoD or BF4 but they are harder to see and recreate since they are optimised you will never get the 10-15fps jump to creat this tear, and yes u need a fps jump to have this happen about 10-15 fps under the max whatever that is. the larger the jump the more noticable this scan is. thanks for any insight into this subject.
> Alot of people find it hard to see if u miss it pause when i am about in the middle of the door frame u will see it


Are you sure you enabled Gsync? That's just regular screen tearing...


----------



## smit3293

Is anyone else having an issue where their screen will flicker to black and then back on. Mine will do it like two times in a row and then work for a while before doing it again.


----------



## lockdown571

Just got mine! Minimal back-light bleed, no dead pixels that I can tell, overclocks to 100 hz without issues. No coil wine that I can hear. Don't have an nvidia card yet (waiting on 1080 GTX) so can't test g-sync yet. Thought I would be disappointed by black levels coming from an Eizo FG2421, but they are not too bad. Still think it's expensive for what it is. Eager to test out G-sync though.


----------



## solBLACK

I can't believe people are still waiting on this from the original March 26th/27th date.


----------



## lockdown571

Has anyone taken off the g-sync sticker on the front? Not sure if it's meant to come off or not and don't want to start scratching at it.


----------



## Merranza

Alright, final update on my purchasing process.

I had 14 days to return/exchange my first monitor. I finally returned the second one (the one that had more glow in the lower left part). The monitor I kept still had that lower left orange glow though (it would show even on desktop in that black area surrounding the Windows start button) so I decided to run the lottery one last time before my 14 days period would expire.

I have received my new monitor on Monday so here are the results (interesting fact is I have received 3 consecutive serial numbers so they are from the same batch).

New monitor



Old monitor



New monitor



Old monitor



Those are pictures taken at 50 brightness with a few minutes interval so they had the same lighting conditions and are overexposed in the picture.

The top left and right parts still show some bleed but almost everybody has reported some. The big gain is from that lower left part where the orange glow is almost non-existent. You can also notice there's much less bleed spread across the panel. There's a tad bit more silver bleed in the top left part but I'll take that any day over that orange glow.

I might notice a little bit more coil whine from the new one but that might be my brain playing tricks on me as I didn't compare both panels side to side with the same image being displayed. The whine is only noticeable at 100hz and on webpages (worse on white... also weird that neither desktop nor gaming produce any whine). I can hear it a bit from my seating distance but I have to focus on it. Will see if it becomes a major distraction in the next days. I could always drop back to 95hz when web browsing if it's a concern.

Minor cosmetic anomaly on the bezel as two little darker circles can be perceived with full lighting (one on each side at equal distance coming from the side of the panel). Sounds like a coloring issue. Barely visible.

One thing I can attest is the consistency of brightness and colors on every panel. All four I had were absolutely identical on that particular aspect. All four also reached 100hz without any problem.

So I brought back my first panel and will keep this new one. I have a new 14 days to get used to it and see if it works.


----------



## muSPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Alright, final update on my purchasing process.
> 
> I had 14 days to return/exchange my first monitor. I finally returned the second one (the one that had more glow in the lower left part). The monitor I kept still had that lower left orange glow though (it would show even on desktop in that black area surrounding the Windows start button) so I decided to run the lottery one last time before my 14 days period would expire.
> 
> I have received my new monitor on Monday so here are the results (interesting fact is I have received 3 consecutive serial numbers so they are from the same batch).
> 
> New monitor
> 
> 
> 
> Old monitor
> 
> 
> 
> New monitor
> 
> 
> 
> Old monitor
> 
> 
> 
> Those are pictures taken at 50 brightness with a few minutes interval so they had the same lighting conditions and are overexposed in the picture.
> 
> The top left and right parts still show some bleed but almost everybody has reported some. The big gain is from that lower left part where the orange glow is almost non-existent. You can also notice there's much less bleed spread across the panel. There's a tad bit more silver bleed in the top left part but I'll take that any day over that orange glow.
> 
> I might notice a little bit more coil whine from the new one but that might be my brain playing tricks on me as I didn't compare both panels side to side with the same image being displayed. The whine is only noticeable at 100hz and on webpages (worse on white... also weird that neither desktop nor gaming produce any whine). I can hear it a bit from my seating distance but I have to focus on it. Will see if it becomes a major distraction in the next days. I could always drop back to 95hz when web browsing if it's a concern.
> 
> Minor cosmetic anomaly on the bezel as two little darker circles can be perceived with full lighting (one on each side at equal distance coming from the side of the panel). Sounds like a coloring issue. Barely visible.
> 
> One thing I can attest is the consistency of brightness and colors on every panel. All four I had were absolutely identical on that particular aspect. All four also reached 100hz without any problem.
> 
> So I brought back my first panel and will keep this new one. I have a new 14 days to get used to it and see if it works.


Looks the same to me.
My monitor got a lot of coilwhine as well, I can hear it when sitting 60-80 cm from it, but only if I focus and only for bright pages. Its also audioble at 95 hz, if I go lower than that I got no coilwhine. TFTcentral came to the same conclusion that this monitor suffers from this issue. So probably wont help to replace it. Need to wait for a new batch. I contacted the store where I bought it from and got a small refund due to this.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muSPK*
> 
> Looks the same to me.
> My monitor got a lot of coilwhine as well, I can hear it when sitting 60-80 cm from it, but only if I focus and only for bright pages. Its also audioble at 95 hz, if I go lower than that I got no coilwhine. TFTcentral came to the same conclusion that this monitor suffers from this issue. So probably wont help to replace it. Need to wait for a new batch. I contacted the store where I bought it from and got a small refund due to this.


I should have pushed the brightness higher than 50 for the pictures, it would have shown the differences a lot more. The darker set of pictures (last two) shows it a bit better as you can see the bleed coming form the lower left. Even from a normal sitting position, on darker poritions of the screen, there was a clear orange halo coming from the lower left part of the monitor. The new one stays much darker. Like I said, on my old monitor, even that little black area around the start button with Windows 10 default theme was black with a tint of orange. My blacks are now uniform on all the length of the screen (except where there's some bleed on the top parts but that is present on all monitors even those that got reviewed online). We'll probably need VA or OLED to fix this completely but VA and OLED also come with their own flaws.

I don't really want to play my luck once again. All 3 previous monitors did show that orange glow so getting back in that panel lottery will eventually burn me and I'll end up with something worse.

This is the one with the least glow I've experienced. The only potential issue I have is with that coil whine but like you stated, they all have a problem with that. Some worse than others maybe but this might be the hardest thing to measure and compare. We don't have the same level of hearing and the ambient noise differs from one place to another (including the fact some cool on air vs water, some wear headphones more often, etc.). I have a subjective feeling my last monitor had less coil whine but I could be wrong as I have no direct comparison (I forgot to compare them on that specific aspect). Also, maybe my monitor produces as much coil whine as yours at 95hz but my hearing is not as good as yours so I don't get to catch it







Since you had that small refund for coil whine, I guess you won't exchange your monitor and keep yours?

Really, no PG348Q or X34 is perfect, so it's all give or take on that set of issues.


----------



## racine33

I've had my monitor now for about a week and a half (from Micro Center) the one I ordered in Feb from Amazon is still on B/O.
I've been 100% happy with this monitor as the center monitor of my 3 monitor setup it's outstanding. no noticable IPS glow or back bleed, clocks to 100hz np. Basically as advertised in every respect.

Just wanted to throw in of a 'good' experience, for those who might be wonder if good monitors exist. I'm a graphic designer, and avid gamer, and this monitor excels in both departments.

Cheers!

-Dennis


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lockdown571*
> 
> Has anyone taken off the g-sync sticker on the front? Not sure if it's meant to come off or not and don't want to start scratching at it.


Hair dryer on warm setting to warm the glue up behind it and peel off. Wipe over with soft cloth after to get rid of residue. Job done.


----------



## lockdown571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Hair dryer on warm setting to warm the glue up behind it and peel off. Wipe over with soft cloth after to get rid of residue. Job done.


Thanks!


----------



## pchangover

Just picked this monitor up on Sunday. I'm running an r9 290 until the new 1080s drop later this month so I can't test the g-sync feature. However I'm having an extremely odd problem and wondering if anyone else has had the same. I'm using this monitor and a Dell u2412m as a secondary one. On Sunday I overclocked the ROG to 100hz just fine and everything was working great. Monday I came home from work and played some games and everything was wonderful. I believe I updated the AMD drivers that night but it could have been on Sunday.

Anyway, Tuesday night I come home and turn on my computer but I'm getting a "No DisplayPort Signal" on the ROG. Weird, as I can tell it's booted and can see the login screen on my other monitor. I log into windows and play around but nothing is detecting the ROG. I disable the overclock and it suddenly appears and works fine. I re-enable the overclock to 100hz and it's gone again. I turn the overclock down to 95hz and it shows up. I'm able to play games just fine and it works. At this point I do some testing. If I have the ROG set to 100hz, windows doesn't see it anymore, however if I unplug my u2412m (DVI), the ROG pops up in windows. As soon as I plug it back in the ROG disappears.

I uninstalled the AMD drivers, booted into safe mood, and ran the DDD cleaner, and reinstalled the latest drivers. Nothing changes the fact that I can't do 100hz with my other monitor plugged in, yet I was doing that 2 days earlier. Now here's where it gets even stranger. Tonight I get home and turn my computer on and see that damn "No DP Signal" error again on the ROG. ***! I check and see that the overclock is set to 95hz. I turn it off completely and it shows up in windows. I re-enable to 95hz and it goes away. Then I drop it down to 90hz and it works fine again. So at this point I'm losing 5hz a day lol. What the hell is going on? Anyone have an issue like this before?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pchangover*
> 
> Just picked this monitor up on Sunday. I'm running an r9 290 until the new 1080s drop later this month so I can't test the g-sync feature. However I'm having an extremely odd problem and wondering if anyone else has had the same. I'm using this monitor and a Dell u2412m as a secondary one. On Sunday I overclocked the ROG to 100hz just fine and everything was working great. Monday I came home from work and played some games and everything was wonderful. I believe I updated the AMD drivers that night but it could have been on Sunday.
> 
> Anyway, Tuesday night I come home and turn on my computer but I'm getting a "No DisplayPort Signal" on the ROG. Weird, as I can tell it's booted and can see the login screen on my other monitor. I log into windows and play around but nothing is detecting the ROG. I disable the overclock and it suddenly appears and works fine. I re-enable the overclock to 100hz and it's gone again. I turn the overclock down to 95hz and it shows up. I'm able to play games just fine and it works. At this point I do some testing. If I have the ROG set to 100hz, windows doesn't see it anymore, however if I unplug my u2412m (DVI), the ROG pops up in windows. As soon as I plug it back in the ROG disappears.
> 
> I uninstalled the AMD drivers, booted into safe mood, and ran the DDD cleaner, and reinstalled the latest drivers. Nothing changes the fact that I can't do 100hz with my other monitor plugged in, yet I was doing that 2 days earlier. Now here's where it gets even stranger. Tonight I get home and turn my computer on and see that damn "No DP Signal" error again on the ROG. ***! I check and see that the overclock is set to 95hz. I turn it off completely and it shows up in windows. I re-enable to 95hz and it goes away. Then I drop it down to 90hz and it works fine again. So at this point I'm losing 5hz a day lol. What the hell is going on? Anyone have an issue like this before?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Had a similar issue just kept going back and forth and also ensuring the settings match up. Odd as it sounds, now that you are stabilised at 90hz, try going to 100hz and see what happens.

Also worth noting the reason these panels can reach 100hz properly is thanks to the G-Sync module. As your not properly utilising this it can cause issues with AMD when overclocking. my panel reached 100hz no issue with my Titan X's. With them sold in preparation for the 1080, my Nano is not at all happy over clocking the panel so said panel is just running @ 60hz. I also found with the AMD card there is a mismatch between the OSD FPS counter and the actual FPS. Having the moniter @ 100hz refresh rate constantly shows the fps on the OSD as 100hz, while with the AMD the actual PFS is 60 and below.

You can also see in TFTcentrals review under refresh rate header, AMD cards do not play as nice with these panels: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg348q.htm TLR, I am sure your panel is fine as it was working @ 100hz at one point and its just because your on AMD its acting finicky.


----------



## pchangover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Had a similar issue just kept going back and forth and also ensuring the settings match up. Odd as it sounds, now that you are stabilised at 90hz, try going to 100hz and see what happens.
> 
> Also worth noting the reason these panels can reach 100hz properly is thanks to the G-Sync module. As your not properly utilising this it can cause issues with AMD when overclocking. my panel reached 100hz no issue with my Titan X's. With them sold in preparation for the 1080, my Nano is not at all happy over clocking the panel so said panel is just running @ 60hz. I also found with the AMD card there is a mismatch between the OSD FPS counter and the actual FPS. Having the moniter @ 100hz refresh rate constantly shows the fps on the OSD as 100hz, while with the AMD the actual PFS is 60 and below.
> 
> You can also see in TFTcentrals review under refresh rate header, AMD cards do not play as nice with these panels: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg348q.htm TLR, I am sure your panel is fine as it was working @ 100hz at one point and its just because your on AMD its acting finicky.


So funny story. Today even 90hz doesn't work. I turned the overclock off entirely. I have daily decay of 5 Hertz, just lol. My buddy is coming up this weekend and he runs GTX 770s so I'll test the g-sync out on them and make sure it's not the monitor, which i don't believe it is at this point. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## jazzanova1

First I will say I know literally nothing about monitor calibration.
Please check the pictures of the witcher menu on Acer and Asus below. Asus seems to look overexposed, on Acer the dark circle around Geralt went to lighter background without me noticing it.
On the Asus the transition is in steps, lighter circles. Also the game looks much brighter, just like overexposed pictures. Only of I go with contrast and brightness under 20 the transition from dark background around Geralt to lighter is less distracting.

On Acer this wasn't a problem at all on 50 contrast and 40 brightness..
Also, look at these pictures of witcher menu at 25 brightness.
It only appear on Acer when I add some "dark boost" in the menu.
Even though you can see it on the Acer picture here, it wasn't visible on the screen.

Asus Witcher menu 25 brightness:


Acer Witcher menu 25 brightness:


----------



## Metros

What colour temperature user settings do you people use, like the RGB colour settings


----------



## KickAssCop

I used user color and set R to 90 rest at 100.


----------



## D749

Found one locally. Might go pick it up tonight. Any reason not to upgrade to one of these from an LG 34UC97?


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Found one locally. Might go pick it up tonight. Any reason not to upgrade to one of these from an LG 34UC97?


34UC97 is not much better in terms of quality than those gaming monitors as far as I know, so there shouldn't be much difference. Only those newest LGs are finally good, 34UC97 was still very faulty model. There are more of possible issues on Asus than on 34UC97, like coil whine, scanlines, or some other issues that leftover panel can have, but major problem (extreme bleed/glow) is the same. Anyway, if you plan to get Asus then you did research and you know what issues this monitor have. And if you didn't then it is time to do this. You know issues of your monitor since you have it, and you know prices, so there is nothing stopping you from comparing them.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Found one locally. Might go pick it up tonight. Any reason not to upgrade to one of these from an LG 34UC97?


That's the upgrade I made. Had the LG34UC97-S for a year and loved it being my first step into Ultrawide + Curved (well was the only one at the time anyways). But the move to 100hz + G-Sync is definitely worth the premium. Stand was abit classier on the LG, aside from that better in every way. Also the OSD is so much more fluid!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> That's the upgrade I made. Had the LG34UC97-S for a year and loved it being my first step into Ultrawide + Curved (well was the only one at the time anyways). But the move to 100hz + G-Sync is definitely worth the premium. Stand was abit classier on the LG, aside from that better in every way. Also the OSD is so much more fluid!


Can I ask, what RGB settings do you use


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Found one locally. Might go pick it up tonight. Any reason not to upgrade to one of these from an LG 34UC97?


Reading comprehension fail on my part.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Found one locally. Might go pick it up tonight. Any reason not to upgrade to one of these from an LG 34UC97?


Picked one up tonight. Evidently a brand new batch just came in so at least I'm not getting an "old" one. Got to love the stealth firmware/hardware updates.

Not sure what I'll do with the LG. It's too big to use as a secondary display. Heh. BTW, to all those talking smack about the LG - you're crazy. It's an awesome display in terms of form and function. The only thing I'd change is the need for a special plate to VESA mount it. When I called LG about the VESA issue they mailed me an adapter right away. I'd definitely buy another LG.


----------



## Badass1982

Just ordered mine on the Newegg website (they came back in stock, I usually recieve stuff quickly from newegg and according to the tracking it shipped out already so I should have it this weekend, it's my Friday tonight)

Really hoping that this doesn't have any of the issues that some are reporting on here.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl4ppy*
> 
> Not sure I'd call that an "upgrade".. at least not for gaming. No GSync, only 60hz. You are also paying a premium for "mac compatible" stamped on the box; it literally means nothing and costs quite a bit more than a equivalent monitor... It's also a few years old now (released in 2014) and you can get it for about $700.
> 
> Lastly, LG monitors have terrible warranty. If you just want a very nice looking 21:9 and dont care about the gaming techs... just get a Dell.
> 
> The LG doesn't compare in my book.


n/m


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> n/m


Yes, a little hasty reading on my part.. oops.


----------



## D749

Hooked up my PG348Q... couple questions for fellow owners:

1. GameVisual - do you have to pick one of ASUS' preset options? There's no way to simply pick none? I'm going to calibrate the display, but I'm not sure which preset to start with.

2. How the heck do you know if GSYNC is enabled in game? The damn LED that tells you is at the back of the display.









3. I set the display to 100 Hz in the OSD. However, when in a game I have to use the physical buttons to set the refresh to 100 Hz. There's no way to force this - I have to do it each time?

Thanks.


----------



## Radox-0

1. AFAIK most people just calibrate the racing profile, you do need to select one of the preset options initially to get going. no option to select none.

2. You know when G-Sync is on or not by bringing up the OSD. It has a status that reflects if G-SYNC is on or not. Below pic shows it with G-Sync on and off.


3. sounds odd. To have mine running 100hz all the time in everything, simply set it up via the OSD. Then go into Nvidia Control panel, Resolution and set the option labelled refersh rate to 100hz and applied it to everything. Never touched the physical Turbo button ever.


----------



## jazzanova1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> 1. AFAIK most people just calibrate the racing profile, you do need to select one of the preset options initially to get going. no option to select none.
> 
> 2. You know when G-Sync is on or not by bringing up the OSD. It has a status that reflects if G-SYNC is on or not. Below pic shows it with G-Sync on and off.
> 
> 
> 3. sounds odd. To have mine running 100hz all the time in everything, simply set it up via the OSD. Then go into Nvidia Control panel, Resolution and set the option labelled refersh rate to 100hz and applied it to everything. Never touched the physical Turbo button ever.


Which calibration settings do you use?
My Asus looks much brighter and washed out than the Acer x34 was. So far I like the x34 much more in this regard. The colors also popped out more on the Acer...


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> 1. AFAIK most people just calibrate the racing profile, you do need to select one of the preset options initially to get going. no option to select none.
> 
> 2. You know when G-Sync is on or not by bringing up the OSD. It has a status that reflects if G-SYNC is on or not. Below pic shows it with G-Sync on and off.
> 
> 
> 3. sounds odd. To have mine running 100hz all the time in everything, simply set it up via the OSD. Then go into Nvidia Control panel, Resolution and set the option labelled refersh rate to 100hz and applied it to everything. Never touched the physical Turbo button ever.


Thanks for the reply.

1. Ended up calibrating using Racing profile with i1Profiler. I'm happy enough with the results for desktop/browsing use.

What I'm finding is that the gamma is a bit too high on these panels and unfortunately there is no gamma option in the Asus OSD. In-game gamma control, when present, helps though. In games my LG 34UC97 still wins out though - the picture color is just a bit more washed out with the Asus, but I don't think it's bad enough to make me give up GSYNC. I have the panels one on top of the other and have them set to mirror for comparison purposes.

2. Thanks for the screenshots. I guess why I'm still a bit confused is that my OSD for the Asus always lists GSYNC. I guess that just means it's on all of the time, even in Windows, which is odd.

3. Trick was setting the default refresh rate in the NV control panel to 100 Hz. Back in the day if you did this with a GSYNC panel it would keep your GPU clocks ramped up while using the desktop. It seems this has been fixed, which is great.


----------



## Merranza

With the upcoming release of DP 1.3-1.4 on GPU, they better not come up with 21:9 3440x1440 144-165hz monitors any soon or I'll be really pissed









I don't think it will happen in a close future though. They released 3440x1440 100hz at the end of DP 1.2 GPU cycle. The R&D behind these seems quite major and they need to make money out of those PG348Q and X34.


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> With the upcoming release of DP 1.3-1.4 on GPU, they better not come up with 21:9 3440x1440 144-165hz monitors any soon or I'll be really pissed


Get ready. Slated for this year.

http://tech.tgbus.com/201603/20160324214757_14.shtml

all of AOCs announced non-TN monitors:
- AG271QG 27" 16:9 [email protected] AHVA G-Sync
- AG272FCX 27" 16:9 [email protected] VA Freesync
- AG302QCX 30" 21:9 [email protected] VA Freesync
- AG302UCX 30" 21:9 [email protected] VA Freesync
- AG322FCX 31.5" 16:9 [email protected] VA Freesync
- AG352QCX 35" 21:9 [email protected] VA Freesync
- AG352UCX 35" 21:9 [email protected] VA Freesync
- AG352UCG 35" 21:9 [email protected] VA G-sync


----------



## Merranza

Sigh...

It really makes you wonder if waiting for AG352UCG would not be a good idea.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> It really makes you wonder if waiting for AG352UCG would not be a good idea.


Hopefully by then the 1080Ti will be out. That way I can buy both and actually run that res at 144hz with a single card.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl4ppy*
> 
> Get ready. Slated for this year.
> 
> http://tech.tgbus.com/201603/20160324214757_14.shtml
> 
> all of AOCs announced non-TN monitors:
> - AG271QG 27" 16:9 [email protected] AHVA G-Sync
> - AG272FCX 27" 16:9 [email protected] VA Freesync
> - AG302QCX 30" 21:9 [email protected] VA Freesync
> - AG302UCX 30" 21:9 [email protected] VA Freesync
> - AG322FCX 31.5" 16:9 [email protected] VA Freesync
> - AG352QCX 35" 21:9 [email protected] VA Freesync
> - AG352UCX 35" 21:9 [email protected] VA Freesync
> - AG352UCG 35" 21:9 [email protected] VA G-sync


They will not be out this year though, also AoC, no thanks


----------



## Merranza

I'm still in my return period for my PG348Q. I would run the AG352UCG @100hz for the time being with my gtx 980ti and eventually upgrade to a gtx 1080ti.

But you know if you always wait...


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> They will not be out this year though, also AoC, no thanks


Sure, AOC sucks, but you can use this as an indication of whats to come from all manufacturers.

They also announced these in Feb, iirc.. so its very likely they will be out Q4.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl4ppy*
> 
> Sure, AOC sucks, but you can use this as an indication of whats to come from all manufacturers.
> 
> They also announced these in January, iirc.. so its very likely they will be out Q4.


They can announce them last year, it does not matter when they announce them, they could start production in Q3 2016


----------



## Merranza

Yeah and I've pretty much never seen a piece of hardware released on the announced date. There is always a delay caused by many factors.

100 hz will probably suffice but it would have been nice for DP 1.2 to reach 120hz. The jump from 100 to 144 is much more noticeable than 120 to 144.

Over that it's overkill anyway and the hardware needed to drive so many fps with modern games is and will be insane.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl4ppy*
> 
> Sure, AOC sucks, but you can use this as an indication of whats to come from all manufacturers.
> 
> They also announced these in Feb, iirc.. so its very likely they will be out Q4.


There are reports that Samsung is releasing a very similar monitor. My guess is AOC might use the same panel that Samsung will be using as both are VA panels.


----------



## D749

G-SYNC is enabled via the Nvidia Control Panel.

While in Windows 8.1 x64 the display's power LED, which can change colors, remains RED and the Asus OSD reports that G-SYNC is enabled. I would think that the LED would instead turn white, which means G-SYNC is not enabled.

Why would G-SYNC remain enabled on the desktop with no 3D apps running? Or is this merely a "bug" with the display. I tried disabling SLI but that had no effect.

Thanks.


----------



## Radox-0

What LED are you referring to? the one with the ROG eye on the bottom? Its not like other panels in that it refers to the state of G-Sync, rather just an aesthetic touch. In fact the transparent plastic which you may have noticed when you put the panel together is tinted red so the only colour emitted by the under glow ROG eye will always be red for the Underglow.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Why would G-SYNC remain enabled on the desktop with no 3D apps running?


isnt that how its intended ?

assuming you enabled Gsync "globally" as the ~default mode in the NV control panel - why wouldnt it be on in desktop as well ?

Im just guessing though


----------



## JohnJDDoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> G-SYNC is enabled via the Nvidia Control Panel.
> 
> While in Windows 8.1 x64 the LED on the display remains RED and the Asus OSD reports that G-SYNC is enabled. I would think that the LED would instead turn white, which means G-SYNC is not enabled.
> 
> Why would G-SYNC remain enabled on the desktop with no 3D apps running? Or is this merely a "bug" with the display. I tried disabling SLI but that had no effect.
> 
> Thanks.


That LED intention was to indicate the state of GSync But the first driver for Windows 10 changed that so now it appears to be always enabled.
It was a nice feature, it is a shame that Nvidia has to change it in the drivers to adapt they to Windows 10.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> What LED are you referring to? the one with the ROG eye on the bottom? Its not like other panels in that it refers to the state of G-Sync, rather just an aesthetic touch. In fact the transparent plastic which you may have noticed when you put the panel together is tinted red so the only colour emitted by the under glow ROG eye will always be red for the Underglow.


Sorry, should have been more clear. I'm referring to the display's power LED which is designed to change color - white for no G-SYNC, red for G-SYNC. Mine stays red while in Windows. But if I disable G-SYNC via the NV Control Panel is will flip white.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnJDDoe*
> 
> That LED intention was to indicate the state of GSync But the first driver for Windows 10 changed that so now it appears to be always enabled.
> It was a nice feature, it is a shame that Nvidia has to change it in the drivers to adapt they to Windows 10.


The thing is the display's power LED will flip to white if I disable G-SYNC in the NV Control Panel. So that functionality still works. I'm just confused why G-SYNC stays on in the desktop.


----------



## JohnJDDoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> The thing is the display's power LED will flip to white if I disable G-SYNC in the NV Control Panel. So that functionality still works. I'm just confused why G-SYNC stays on in the desktop.


When is in GSync mode it is always Red even when GSync is not working (in the Desktop for example) If you are not in GSync mode the LED turns white as normal.

It is a problem (they say Microsoft/Windows forced them to change it) of the drivers, not the screen. Nvidia change it in 349 drivers

This is from one Nvidia member in their official forums:
Quote:


> "ManuelG said:
> This is normal behavior with R349 drivers to facilitate changes with Windows 10. Although the Asus SWIFT G-Sync monitor is reporting G-Sync mode while on the desktop, it is only running in G-Sync mode in full screen apps."


It is a old quote, now you can activate GSync in windowed mode, but you have to config it in Nvidia control panel (In this mode I get artifacts when play videos)

They turn a nice feature into a useless one. Like I said, a pity.


----------



## jazzanova1

What I noticed right away was that Acer had much better gamma than the Asus. You can't even adjust the gamma oin the Asus monitor menu. I was able to lower it in witcher 3, bit even at the lowest setting it still was a bit too high.
Acer was good without any adjustments. At least in the witcher.


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> What I noticed right away was that Acer had much better gamma than the Asus. You can't even adjust the gamma oin the Asus monitor menu. I was able to lower it in witcher 3, bit even at the lowest setting it still was a bit too high.
> Acer was good without any adjustments. At least in the witcher.


I've never used the monitor gamma settings and have always used the nVidia control panels gamma.. Has always worked across a myriad of monitors a little bit better than the hardware's gamma correction.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnJDDoe*
> 
> When is in GSync mode it is always Red even when GSync is not working (in the Desktop for example) If you are not in GSync mode the LED turns white as normal.
> 
> It is a problem (they say Microsoft/Windows forced them to change it) of the drivers, not the screen. Nvidia change it in 349 drivers
> 
> This is from one Nvidia member in their official forums:
> It is a old quote, now you can activate GSync in windowed mode, but you have to config it in Nvidia control panel (In this mode I get artifacts when play videos)
> 
> They turn a nice feature into a useless one. Like I said, a pity.


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> What I noticed right away was that Acer had much better gamma than the Asus. You can't even adjust the gamma oin the Asus monitor menu. I was able to lower it in witcher 3, bit even at the lowest setting it still was a bit too high.
> Acer was good without any adjustments. At least in the witcher.


Gamma is definitely the weak point of this display. Other than that I like it a lot.


----------



## Teico Precision

Sorry if I am not posting here correctly but I just bought a new PG348Q and was wondering if this was very bad ips glow and if I should return it?


----------



## blackforce

looks real bad to me, i would return it too asus that is what i did and got a new one back with no bleed at all and very little ips glow.


----------



## Radox-0

It looks rough, but is that how bad it looks in real life? I doubt it. Depending on what camera settings and what not your using then it can look bad. Can you notice it quiet bad yourself? Extensively in games or with say normal pictures / typical daily use?


----------



## 7Nana

Samsung Galaxy Note 5 Camera


ISO 100, Room Lighting All ON


ISO 100, Black PIC, Room Lighting All ON


ISO 200, Black PIC, Room Lighting All OFF


ISO 100, Black PIC, Room Lighting All OFF

March 2016 Build, Bought from Mwave.com.au. 4 days old now, out of box.

The ISO 200 pic makes it looks bit glowy, but real life eye test it's closer to ISO 100 pics. Minimal ips glow on 4 corners. The brighter the room lights the lesser those ips glow are visible.

No coil whine, out of box g-sync o/c 100hz no problem (980ti sli), no dead/ stuck pixel. Didn't do stupid pendulum test. Eye test wise no scanline in games (head is 90cm away from monitor).

A little bit of grey uniformity problem horizontal on top across of the screen. Very minimal and i can live with it.

All good


----------



## gajbotron

Looks like a jackpot to me..


----------



## Knight of Ni

Hello,

Today I picked up my ASUS RoG Swift PG348Q today to replace my PG278Q.
I love the extra space on both sides but I'm not able to get the monitor to 100hz.

So far I've tried the following:

- Nvidia control panel only gives 50 and 60Hz options
- G-SYNC is on in the Nvidia control panel
- Overclocking is on in the display options and set to 100Hz
- tried two displayport cables
- Reinstalled video drivers using DDU for my MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G
- Reinstalled Win 10 Pro 64

Anyone else had the same or know any solution? My PQ278Q was running fin on 144Hz..


----------



## dremic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teico Precision*
> 
> Sorry if I am not posting here correctly but I just bought a new PG348Q and was wondering if this was very bad ips glow and if I should return it?


Your glow might be worse than some others, but the picture your using is incredibly misleading and oversaturated. Unless you make your room pitch black and use a camera with the correct settings you are going to misrepresent the glow 100%. I did the same thing when I bought my acer predator and my u2713hm.

Glow is apart of IPS technology. It is always at its worst when you first purchase and use the monitor. Over time the glow does get reduced and obviously as you use it you end up not using it. Of course the latter is subjective however part of that is due to the reduction over time. I have never noticed an orange hue or color change while gaming, it doesn't effect anything except a completely black screen in a completely dark room.

You decide whats acceptable, but dont let people make a judgement for you based on that ****ty picture. Play some games and decide, I always thought if I'm spending 800$ on a monitor I'm gonna get a good one, however anybody with that mindset will continue to be disappointed. You will go through 20 returns and all will have glow, you'll just have one that may have less.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> looks real bad to me, i would return it too asus that is what i did and got a new one back with no bleed at all and very little ips glow.


All IPS monitors glow. Some more than others but they all do it. Its part of the tech. Telling him to return it because of glow is bad advice.


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knight of Ni*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Today I picked up my ASUS RoG Swift PG348Q today to replace my PG278Q.
> I love the extra space on both sides but I'm not able to get the monitor to 100hz.
> 
> So far I've tried the following:
> 
> - Nvidia control panel only gives 50 and 60Hz options
> - G-SYNC is on in the Nvidia control panel
> - Overclocking is on in the display options and set to 100Hz
> - tried two displayport cables
> - Reinstalled video drivers using DDU for my MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G
> - Reinstalled Win 10 Pro 64
> 
> Anyone else had the same or know any solution? My PQ278Q was running fin on 144Hz..


You set the refresh rate on the monitor first, not in the nVidia control panel. It should says 100hz in the OSD. The nVidia control panel only represents what the monitor is capable of, so if you dont set the monitor up correctly first, the software wont show 100.


----------



## MajorMagee

So I took the plunge earlier this evening and after putting everything together and booting it up everything seemed like it was going to work out...

I'm using the Display Port Cable they provided in my relatively new GTX980, and the monitor OSD says max 100 Mhz is turned on, but no matter how may times I've rebooted, NVCP and Win 7 just keep saying this is a 60 mHz monitor.

I've tried all the settings from 75 to 100 on the monitor, and still nothing over 60 mHz is seen as available by the computer.

Do I have a bad monitor? Bad cable? I know it's supposed to be dead simple, but I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.

For $1,400 this was supposed to be a joyful experience, not painful.


----------



## Knight of Ni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl4ppy*
> 
> You set the refresh rate on the monitor first, not in the nVidia control panel. It should says 100hz in the OSD. The nVidia control panel only represents what the monitor is capable of, so if you dont set the monitor up correctly first, the software wont show 100.


Did all that in the right order but to no reveal.
Sometimes the monitor switches the overclock off by itself and when i tough the overclock button on the back it only gives 60Hz onscreen.
My PG278Q worked on 144Hz just fine, tried also both monitor DP-Cables which came with the monitors.




Seems Major Magee has the same issue.


----------



## MajorMagee

Okay,

5 hours later I finally figured out what I was doing wrong. In the OSD after you select the max refresh rate it displays a warning that you need to reboot. It goes away on it's own after a few seconds, so I thought that all it did was give you information about the process. It turns out you need to push the menu joystick again for it to take effect!


----------



## promeniX

Ok guys so after a delayed delivery of my baby of two weeks I've now had her for soon two weeks and it is time that I share my impressions and some facts.

So, for starters: Boy do I love her! My wife has become most jealous since this new baby entered the family. Coming from 1680x1050 IPS @ 60Hz I was completely blown away by all the pixels and the sheer size of this monitor. When I first set her up I simply started laughing at how ridiculously huge she is. My lone 980 ti really has gotten a challenge however and can't consistently deliver more than 40 fps in a heavily modded Skyrim... ^-^

*Refresh rate*: My baby manages 100Hz. This could potentially have been a deal breaker for me if she didn't manage 100.

*BLB*: Clearly visible bleed in top left and top right on a black screen, even in normal daylight setting. Not really that visible during normal usage though - I can't see the bleed at all when web browsing - and it is not something that bothers me. Totally not a big deal for me.

*Coil whine*: She is a whining baby, this one. At a dark screen it is basically not audible unless you *really* search for it, but the whine increases ever so slightly as she has to render pixels in lighter colors up to a level of a certainly faint but definitely audible level at a distance of 1m from her. Overclocking increases her whining.

I should maybe add that I am currently 27 years old and at work I'm one of those who notice the whine of the strip lights at the office. So if you're one of those who generally don't pick up high pitched noises chances are that you would have a really hard time identifying the whine of my baby. If there is any other noise in the room then I generally do not notice/think about the whine at all. I'd say this is potentially the biggest drawback of her, but since I almost never keep the room completely quiet - I basically listen to music all the time - it is a non-issue for me. However, if you have sensitive ears, a quiet computer and spend many hours in front of your screen in a completely quiet room, you might find it very annoying, even when running the screen at 60Hz. But unless you're one of those, I personally wouldn't say it is a dealbreaker.

*Scan lines*: I haven't gone scan line hunting with the pendulum demo, but so far I've been playing games for 10+ hours, watching a movie or two and many hours of web browsing - everything at 100Hz - and I haven't noticed any scan lines what so ever.

EDIT: Now I actually spotted them - horizontal scan lines - in Skyrim. I seem to only see them if there is something not too dark that's being rendered and if I sit closer than 1m.

*Dead/stuck pixels*: Didn't find any during my hunt.

Looking forward to getting a VESA stand for this baby later though... Her foot is so damn ugly. Oh how gladly I'd pay for a *clean* aluminum design for this baby...

*My settings*: Running her according to TFTCentral's recommended settings: Racing mode, blue light filter level 0, 27 brightness, 50 contrast, 97/99/100 RGB.


----------



## Knight of Ni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MajorMagee*
> 
> Okay,
> 
> 5 hours later I finally figured out what I was doing wrong. In the OSD after you select the max refresh rate it displays a warning that you need to reboot. It goes away on it's own after a few seconds, so I thought that all it did was give you information about the process. It turns out you need to push the menu joystick again for it to take effect!


Wow man, thanks dude you solved it for me too!









Pushing the stick did the trick, was going crazy and saw myself packing the monitor up again and returning it.
Never pushed the stick after setting it up to 100Hz and never saw the message, was probbably distracted.


----------



## Mannymal

How's the QC been on this compared to the Acer X34? It's a big investment so I wanna make sure I get the right screen. At least at the Microcenter they will let me open it and test it on the store after I buy it, and they will replace it right there if its a bad panel


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mannymal*
> 
> How's the QC been on this compared to the Acer X34? It's a big investment so I wanna make sure I get the right screen. At least at the Microcenter they will let me open it and test it on the store after I buy it, and they will replace it right there if its a bad panel


Can get hit and miss panels on both. Simply put no real comparison. Get a solid panel with either and your golden. As an example, my brother had 0 issue with his X34. My work college had issues with his PG348Q and replaced his with a great X34. I replaced my first PG348Q and got a great PG348Q in return. On the other hand I have seen some people get 3-4 X34's with issue and the first PG348Q was perfect. Long story short people have issues with either. The more recent samples of the X34 seem to have had the teething issues with the initial batch resolved.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It is 37cm each side from back to front feet then from the front feet to the other front it is 57cm
> 
> Overall it is 30cm deep, I have a 60cm deep worktop, it is not deep enough, so I have bought a 90cm deep worktop


Damn my desk is 80cm deep


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> High end Pascal is not coming out this year, it will be Q1/Q2 2017


lol


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> lol


He's still 'mostly; correct. The equivalent "Ti" version is a long way off. The stock versions of just announced/released 1080's are only about 10-20% faster than most factory OCd 980 Ti's. (think 85 fps vs 74 fps)


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/4jx6ks/average_performance_improvement_of_1080_vs_980ti/

the 1080 "Ti" (or whatever they call it) will push 30-50% faster. Most of this will be due to the switch from the current GDDR5X to HBM2 memory which just wasn't ready when the 1080 released.


----------



## JohnJDDoe

My monitor PG348q came today, it seems perfect, bleed only on the top and very faint, no dead pixels, a little Coil when screen is all white, (with brightness in 80, in 27 I can't hear it) , but I started a Game (Rise of the Tomb Raider) and there they were, Scanlines, I didn't search for they, but I saw them from 70 cm, and now I can see them in the Desktop too, in the blue edge of this site I can see them.

I can see them even with only 75hz of OC, if I disable it they disapear.

Did I had bad luck or everyone has Scanlines like this?



http://imgur.com/PBmmj


----------



## KickAssCop

If you can see scanlines under normal use then you got a bad monitor that needs replacement.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnJDDoe*
> 
> My monitor PG348q came today, it seems perfect, bleed only on the top and very faint, no dead pixels, a little Coil when screen is all white, (with brightness in 80, in 27 I can't hear it) , but I started a Game (Rise of the Tomb Raider) and there they were, Scanlines, I didn't search for they, but I saw them from 70 cm, and now I can see them in the Desktop too, in the blue edge of this site I can see them.
> 
> I can see them even with only 75hz of OC, if I disable it they disapear.
> 
> Did I had bad luck or everyone has Scanlines like this?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/PBmmj


damn that looks ****ty, what manufacture date?


----------



## kruger-druger

Sorry guys, I didnt read whole this thread but does anybody know how to increase sound volume of the monitor? It is too low even on headphones connected and completely unusable.


----------



## PerfectCr

Well, I tried. April 2016 Build Date. Ordered from Newegg. Unfortunately, enabling G-Sync mode also brought with it some very bad gray scanlines on the entire screen. Very visible in most games with a bright background. This was seen when overclocked and running at the native 60Hz. Turning off G-Sync "fixed" it, but then what's the point of owning a G-sync monitor. There was some very noticeable Back Light Bleed in all four corners of monitor, quite visible on dark backgrounds. For the price I think you have to demand perfection and this panel isn't it. I went back to my PG279Q (which is perfect, Feb. 2016 build date). I used the Nvidia G-Sync test referenced in this thread, and the scanlines were seen there and in Star Wars Battlefront, Fallout 4, and other games.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kruger-druger*
> 
> Sorry guys, I didnt read whole this thread but does anybody know how to increase sound volume of the monitor? It is too low even on headphones connected and completely unusable.


its on the osd. Bring up the menu by clicking in joystick --> system setup --> sound --> volume. Can select the volume there. Of course make sure in Windows it's also cranked up if your connecting via headphones and any headphone dial on your headphones also cranked up.


----------



## JohnJDDoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> damn that looks ****ty, what manufacture date?


March 16. And still there are even with OC desactivated, only more faint, in this case you have to get closer to the screen to see it. The Scanlines are more visibles on the left side. And no GSync no Scanlines.


http://imgur.com/bG1UU


Besides that, the Screen is awesome, the colors, the 21:9, the Gsync...


----------



## gajbotron

I put another plate on my existing small desk so I can fully enjoy im my PG348Q....... Plate is 105cm X 150cm...


----------



## Merranza

Anybody is playing Skyforge with his/her PG348Q? It's pretty weird because it is the only game that forces my monitor to revert back to 60hz.

All my other games and desktop stay at 100hz and np (so yeah I've set the screen to 100hz in Nvidia panel and in the monitor OSD). I've flipped VSync on and off both in game and in NVidia's panel and it's still stuck at 60h. It's not the end of the world but I don't understand why.

So anyone else experience this?

edit: After switching from Full Screen to Windowed Full Screen, I've been able to set it at 100hz. Though, now the game crashes when I exit and try to log in. Must be some weird coding in the game that doesn't support 100hz.


----------



## MCFC

yeah im just waiting for computex and buying a cheap monitor in the mean time


----------



## Doomjoon

I just got my monitor, and I'm not sure if it's supposed to be like this or no but...

I am taking the pictures with a crappy phone camera, so it looks oversatured, but that's it. It doesn't magnify the actual coverage of the IPS glow/BLB by that much, mostly only saturates it a bit. So... RMA?

Also, this is at 100% screen brightness.

EDIT: I apologize for the size of the images, I didn't expect them to be that big.

EDIT 2: I played around with it a little, experimented with some 4k wallpapers, I think that this is actually acceptable. I have no doubts that it could be better if replaced though.


----------



## kruger-druger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> its on the osd. Bring up the menu by clicking in joystick --> system setup --> sound --> volume. Can select the volume there. Of course make sure in Windows it's also cranked up if your connecting via headphones and any headphone dial on your headphones also cranked up.


It is already maxed in osd and in windows


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomjoon*
> 
> Also, this is at 100% screen brightness.


Why would you ever, EVER do [email protected]!#


----------



## Doomjoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl4ppy*
> 
> Why would you ever, EVER do [email protected]!#


I'm quite new to this and I just pulled this one out of the box









I settled for 70% on the slider, although I'll later also do some work on color and gamma calibration (the colors look horribly washed out, but I'm outputting through HDMI from my laptop, and I've heard people say that this can be problematic, later on I'll use DP from PC).

but I doubt that will effect the horrendous IPS glow I'm experiencing right now too much.


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomjoon*
> 
> I'm quite new to this and I just pulled this one out of the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I settled for 70% on the slider, although I'll later also do some work on color and gamma calibration (the colors look horribly washed out, but I'm outputting through HDMI from my laptop, and I've heard people say that this can be problematic, later on I'll use DP from PC).
> 
> but I doubt that will effect the horrendous IPS glow I'm experiencing right now too much.


Over 50% is really pretty high.


----------



## Badass1982

Well I was just about to post saying how happy I am with my monitor (it has slight IPS bleed) but other than that is perfect,when I noticed what I think is a dead/black pixel. So pissed about this. Is that what this looks like to I guys???, In the middle of the picture at the top. That little black dot. I have tried changing backgrounds, reseting the refresh rate back to 60 etc , no luck.


----------



## Badass1982

I just spoke to newegg (via live chat) and they said they would only replace it if at least 8 pixels were dead does this mean I'm stuck with a 1300$ monitor that doesn't work properly?


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> I just spoke to newegg (via live chat) and they said they would only replace it if at least 8 pixels were dead does this mean I'm stuck with a 1300$ monitor that doesn't work properly?


That sucks dude. I am stuck with a PG279Q with 1 dead pixel as well.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> I just spoke to newegg (via live chat) and they said they would only replace it if at least 8 pixels were dead does this mean I'm stuck with a 1300$ monitor that doesn't work properly?


Are you within the RMA period or whatever you have? In UK we get 14 day no quibble return policy in which they have to take an item back no question asked. Not sure if your have the same or similar. If so maby use that?


----------



## Badass1982

Yeah it's like 4 days after it arrives that I noticed it. They have processed the RMA but what worries me is the assessment they do to it when it arrives there I'll be pissed if they refuse the RMA as they charge 189$ restocking fee if I want a full refund instead. Last time I buy a monitor from Newegg.


----------



## jazzanova1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Yeah it's like 4 days after it arrives that I noticed it. They have processed the RMA but what worries me is the assessment they do to it when it arrives there I'll be pissed if they refuse the RMA as they charge 189$ restocking fee if I want a full refund instead. Last time I buy a monitor from Newegg.


Get it from micro center next time. They have it often for $1200... they will accept a return for any reason within 30days...


----------



## Badass1982

Damn, I wish I knew that (about micro-centre) If I have to get a refund and eat the restocking fee from Newegg (i spoke to a second rep yesterday who processed an RMA for me but I'm pretty sure they'll turn it down for RMA when it arrives because of their stupid 8 dead pixel policy). Then I'll re-order it from Microcentre at a later date.

Newegg's Customer service used to be sooo good, rapidly going off them!


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomjoon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my monitor, and I'm not sure if it's supposed to be like this or no but...
> 
> I am taking the pictures with a crappy phone camera, so it looks oversatured, but that's it. It doesn't magnify the actual coverage of the IPS glow/BLB by that much, mostly only saturates it a bit. So... RMA?
> 
> Also, this is at 100% screen brightness.
> 
> EDIT: I apologize for the size of the images, I didn't expect them to be that big.
> 
> EDIT 2: I played around with it a little, experimented with some 4k wallpapers, I think that this is actually acceptable. I have no doubts that it could be better if replaced though.


Sorry but that looks very overexposed and just like regular IPS glow. It is in every single IPS monitor out there because of the way this tech works so if you can't take that, I would recommend waiting for the fast Samsung VA curved monitors that might be coming this Fall







not too far away! They will have their own share of issues like ghosting and dark colors "blending" together though. Only OLED would be better in this sense but of course that's at least a few years away from getting mainstream I guess. If you sit 1-1.5m away, does the glow bother you in normal usage scenarios?

There seems to be a bit of bleed too on top left and bottom left but it might grow lesser over time..hopefully..and won't be that noticeable in normal usage. That's what matters, not these extreme 100% brightness in pitch black room and looking at it up close "tests"







in mine bleed grew lesser over time.

Otherwise it's so awesome right?


----------



## kanttii

Some thoughts after a few months of using this monitor.

*TL;DR:* I love it.
Pros
- Great colors and uniformity (no luminance issues etc like with AUO 27" 144hz panels)
- Resolution and PPI are just perfect for me in this size
- The curve really adds that extra bit to the immersion, love it, everything feels "deeper"
- I like the design
- Input lag feels really low and it works really well at 60hz
- Very happy all in all, see below for more
Cons
- There is a bit of BLB left on top left and very very faint clouding on top right and bottom left; however not noticeable in my case, see below
- Scanlines
- Not really a 100hz monitor for some
- Not worth 1500 euros, more like 1199-1249€

*More in-depth:*
It feels better than initially. BLB has gotten better and isn't so noticeable anymore, I got the LEDs set up better and did some cable management, but most importantly I've grown used to working and playing with this awesome piece of hardware and I gotta say I am very happy indeed.

Now I only notice the bleed in games when I have brightness at 80+ and my room is pitch black and I have the LEDs turned off -- and then only if there are really dark scenes.

In normal usage and gaming with lights off + LEDs on I don't notice it anymore unless I specifically look for it up close with very high monitor brightness. I use it mostly at 64-68 brightness nowadays. 80 when its bright outside, 6 + f.lux + monitor blue light filter level 3 if and when working during the night.

Colors are awesome especially with OS X. It shows SO much detail, SO much more than my old BenQ TN







and even more than the PG279Q or Acer XB270HU that I tried. Gotta calibrate it better in the Fall when it's not bright during the nights here (sun goes just below the horizon for an hour then comes back up). The curve seems to set off some calibration tools.. but in the OCN owner's club was a good ICC profile that I tried and liked.

It's not perfect, though. Mine can't run at 100hz without very noticeable scanlines. They grow lesser at 95hz and again more noticeable at 90hz and below. Colors also feel a bit washed out at higher refresh rates but that might just be me.. So I use it mostly at the default 60hz that feels just great now. Scanlines also appear when the GPU is at its limits..possibly connected to bandwidth of VRAM (GTX 970), DisplayPort, monitor or all of them together. Happens only when VRAM usage is over 3.5GB (the slower 0.5gb starts from there) and FPS is to under 20. Waiting for GTX 1080.

I do use 95hz sometimes in more fast-paced games like Battlefield Hardline. Then I pump saturation up by 3-5% from NVIDIA control panel and start gaming.

The only real questions are that after trying it out, do you like it or not? Are there any REAL issues, and do they bother you in 90%+ of your normal usage? For me not so I chose to keep it -- and I just couldn't take more lottery after 354 days of that haha.

Overall, recommended!

If you want to learn more you can check my earlier posts and replies to comments here: 



Gotta post more videos & pics later, as soon as I can.


----------



## Doomjoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Sorry but that looks very overexposed and just like regular IPS glow. It is in every single IPS monitor out there because of the way this tech works so if you can't take that, I would recommend waiting for the fast Samsung VA curved monitors that might be coming this Fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not too far away! They will have their own share of issues like ghosting and dark colors "blending" together though. Only OLED would be better in this sense but of course that's at least a few years away from getting mainstream I guess. If you sit 1-1.5m away, does the glow bother you in normal usage scenarios?
> 
> There seems to be a bit of bleed too on top left and bottom left but it might grow lesser over time..hopefully..and won't be that noticeable in normal usage. That's what matters, not these extreme 100% brightness in pitch black room and looking at it up close "tests"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in mine bleed grew lesser over time.
> 
> Otherwise it's so awesome right?


I know, as I said in my OP, it is a crappy camera that gives overexposed results. BUT, I also said that it only increases the saturation of the glow, not the actual screen coverage of it. Whenever I look at a relatively dark picture that takes up most of the screen, it almost looks like there is an actual lantern or something lighting it up (at normal brightness, in a well-lit room, at a natural sitting position). I know that there is always supposed to be some amount of IPS glow, but this much, to have it be this distracting, at this premium price?

And I'm afraid I cannot wait until fall (if it's even released until then, let alone more dedicated gaming ones like the PG and Acer's X series), especially if it has such a risk of having issues. Right now, I'll just try to RMA my way to an acceptable monitor.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomjoon*
> 
> I know, as I said in my OP, it is a crappy camera that gives overexposed results. BUT, I also said that it only increases the saturation of the glow, not the actual screen coverage of it. Whenever I look at a relatively dark picture that takes up most of the screen, it almost looks like there is an actual lantern or something lighting it up (at normal brightness, in a well-lit room, at a natural sitting position). I know that there is always supposed to be some amount of IPS glow, but this much, to have it be this distracting, at this premium price?
> 
> And I'm afraid I cannot wait until fall (if it's even released until then, let alone more dedicated gaming ones like the PG and Acer's X series), especially if it has such a risk of having issues. Right now, I'll just try to RMA my way to an acceptable monitor.


Gosh... That's horrible! I hope you get a good one soon! Good luck!

I wish we could even once get what we pay for, hah.


----------



## Doomjoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Gosh... That's horrible! I hope you get a good one soon! Good luck!
> 
> I wish we could even once get what we pay for, hah.


Thank you, and Indeed, I hope Asus learns from this. I'm not sure if these monitors are even a profit for them in the end, looking at the return rate (the one I got was actually prepared by the retail vendor to be sent to a company, who already returned three PG348Q's to said vendor, from what I understand, they all had horrible coil whine issues). But then again, they do seem to be charging them quite a lot for what they're worth because of the brand.

The only thing I'm afraid of is that I may be exaggerating the IPS glow to myself, maybe it is normal, and if I get another one, maybe it will be worse.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomjoon*
> 
> Thank you, and Indeed, I hope Asus learns from this. I'm not sure if these monitors are even a profit for them in the end, looking at the return rate (the one I got was actually prepared by the retail vendor to be sent to a company, who already returned three PG348Q's to said vendor, from what I understand, they all had horrible coil whine issues). But then again, they do seem to be charging them quite a lot for what they're worth because of the brand.


Hopefully those monitors give them heavy losses and they will learn something, it will be good for customers and market, but I don't think so with both losses and learning. Those monitors are terribly overpiced and overhyped, like all Asus gaming monitors, and yet they sold so many of them in 2015, they surely made a lot of money from them even though they were of bad quality. In fact there are not many customers who have quality requirements and know what they are buying, you can really sell almost anything, especially using childish brads like ROG and good marketing. As for learning... Issues this monitor have are not new to anyone, many monitors have it, many Asus gaming monitors are suffering from similar issues from day one, if they didn't learn anything so far then there is no reason to think that they will in future. They are getting nice profit now, and raising quality up needs investments, they would need to invest in better manufacturing process and quality control. They would sell more units this way and get better reputation, but they wouldn't gain much more without raising prices to cover better manufacturing costs, so why to make such effort. Out of many manufacturers, Asus stands out with exceptional lack of respect to customer, there is no way they make any improvements without being forced to do so by losses, and so far they are doing good. At the and of a day you cannot really be angry at them, they are just adjusting themselves to market and customers, this is not their fault that customers doesn't have respect for themselves, they are just delivering what market will take.


----------



## Doomjoon

Also, is it normal of the colors on this thing to looking disgustingly washed out? I'm sitting right here, comparing my laptop monitor to this one, and the difference isn't even funny. On my laptop, the colors are vibrant, vigorous, and just real. On the PG, the blacks are grey, and everything just looks dead and artificial. I know that you're supposed to calibrate these things a little, but I highly doubt that calibration will fix this.

I hope the colors will be better when I get a replacement. Gosh, what the hell did I spend €1400 on.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomjoon*
> 
> Also, is it normal of the colors on this thing to looking disgustingly washed out? I'm sitting right here, comparing my laptop monitor to this one, and the difference isn't even funny. On my laptop, the colors are vibrant, vigorous, and just real. On the PG, the blacks are grey, and everything just looks dead and artificial. I know that you're supposed to calibrate these things a little, but I highly doubt that calibration will fix this.


Get ICC profile from TFT Central, should help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomjoon*
> 
> Gosh, what the hell did I spend €1400 on.


You spent €1400 on overpriced and overhyped gaming garbage from joke manufacturer. Do research before buying things, should help.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Get ICC profile from TFT Central, should help.
> You spent €1400 on overpriced and overhyped gaming garbage from joke manufacturer. Do research before buying things, should help.


Tad strong. Sure some people are not entirely happy and that's a given with any product, but plenty are with this panel.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomjoon*
> 
> Also, is it normal of the colors on this thing to looking disgustingly washed out? I'm sitting right here, comparing my laptop monitor to this one, and the difference isn't even funny. On my laptop, the colors are vibrant, vigorous, and just real. On the PG, the blacks are grey, and everything just looks dead and artificial. I know that you're supposed to calibrate these things a little, but I highly doubt that calibration will fix this.
> 
> I hope the colors will be better when I get a replacement. Gosh, what the hell did I spend €1400 on.


A picture with them together showing the same picture would help







someone had that earlier, and if I remember right, using the included cable helped. On mine colors look absolutely stunning even next to other IPS screens.

Did you overclock it past 60hz? That washes out colors for me!


----------



## ozzy1925

I got the asus today march 2016 and i cant believe i have 2 dust under screen almost the same place with my acer x34. I wonder if both panels made by lg got dust on the same spot or its just me being the unluckiest person?Now this is my 4th monitor for the last 2 years .First Asus PG278Q, Acer XB270HU ,Acer x34,Asus pb 348q.They all have got dust-dead pixel under screen








Btw:I took a picture with my cell phone and it looks like a green stuck pixel what you guys think?


----------



## Doomjoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> A picture with them together showing the same picture would help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone had that earlier, and if I remember right, using the included cable helped. On mine colors look absolutely stunning even next to other IPS screens.
> 
> Did you overclock it past 60hz? That washes out colors for me!


I don't have a decent camera really, but here is some stuff from the official Asus site I've taken earlier, and I unfortunately cannot take any other right now. You can't really see a lot but as I said, it seems awfully bleached and kinda yellow-tinted. It just looks horribly artificial and dead. Feels even worse than say, a CRT monitor.



This is a dual-screen with the laptop through HDMI. I also connected through DP to my just-built PC but the colors didn't seem to change at all. I've heard that some tweak in the nvidia panel could fix this, at least partially, but I'll have to test that later. I am using the included cables, and the refresh rate isn't overclocked.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomjoon*
> 
> I don't have a decent camera really, but here is some stuff from the official Asus site I've taken earlier, and I unfortunately cannot take any other right now. You can't really see a lot but as I said, it seems awfully bleached and kinda yellow-tinted. It just looks horribly artificial and dead. Feels even worse than say, a CRT monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a dual-screen with the laptop through HDMI. I also connected through DP to my just-built PC but the colors didn't seem to change at all. I've heard that some tweak in the nvidia panel could fix this, at least partially, but I'll have to test that later. I am using the included cables, and the refresh rate isn't overclocked.


Ah.. The contrast looks weird! Have you tried changing RGB settings from the monitor OSD or the ICC profiles here or from TFT Central? IPS does have lower contrast than TN & VA though..or is the laptop IPS too? Sounds like RMA situation to me too


----------



## Doomjoon

Yes, the laptop is an IPS too. Anyway, I returned it, and they accepted it without me even mentioning the bleached out colors,just BLB and IPS glow so I guess that works. Also, funny thing is, 3 hours before I returned mine, ANOTHER person returned their PG348Q to the exact same store. And I live in Croatia, so it's not like every street bloke can afford one.


----------



## JohnJDDoe

I got my replacement, BLB, Glow, Pixels are like the previous one.
Faint Scanlines, I can't see them from a normal distance.
A little Coil Whine, not important, I can't hear with the headset.
The worst of the panel is the Gamma, by default 2,05 or something near that. I can calibrate it with Windows and now I have a 2.2 Gamma, but what are the cons of that calibration instead of the default gamma in games and apps? Will it change in games?
The colors by default are washed out, even with TFTCentral ICC profile.


----------



## Kylis

Is there a way on this monitor to tell if gsync is on? I know the old PG278Q indicated it with the light ring at the bottom but I am unsure if there is any external indication on this one.

EDIT: NM found it. When Gsync is off the power light is white, when it is on the power light is red.


----------



## ChronoDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylis*
> 
> Is there a way on this monitor to tell if gsync is on? I know the old PG278Q indicated it with the light ring at the bottom but I am unsure if there is any external indication on this one.
> 
> EDIT: NM found it. When Gsync is off the power light is white, when it is on the power light is red.


Also, the on-screen FPS counter doesn't work with GSync off.


----------



## MCFC

Just went **** it and ordered one.
Hope it's a march manufacture date!


----------



## kruger-druger

I live in Belarus and any-reason-returns are not offered by our sellers. Furthermore they ask for 10% prepay on such "expensive and rare" products. And this is with the price about 2000 euros








Lucky I am I had a chance to go to neighboring Poland and get one on regular european price with 23% tax return so it cost to me about 1100 euros and the trip.
Mine is okay, minor coil whine, normal 100Hz, March 2016 manufacture date.
But I think its kind of outrageously, when specs are not guaranteed. I dont like this lottery at all even if i won this time. Asus and others should be denied advertising it as 100Hz monitor or guarantee 100% return without any troubles and fees.


----------



## MCFC

Just received it with manufacture date April 2016
Can't test it properly yet as I'm planning on getting a 980ti tomorrow

Whats the best way to test for backlight bleeding?


----------



## MCFC

Is this backlight bleed? Seems to be a lot.
This is at 40 brightness


----------



## Doomjoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Is this backlight bleed? Seems to be a lot.
> This is at 40 brightness


Wew, that's pretty much almost exactly what I had, check a few pages earlier for an overly-exposed image








And it's mostly IPS glow actually, it changes depending on angle of view, right? Anyway, I returned mine before I could check the manufacture date, and am still waiting for the new one.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomjoon*
> 
> Wew, that's pretty much almost exactly what I had, check a few pages earlier for an overly-exposed image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's mostly IPS glow actually, it changes depending on angle of view, right? Anyway, I returned mine before I could check the manufacture date, and am still waiting for the new one.


It does change with the angle yeah.
I'll just keep it can't be arsed to stuff it all back in the box and return it.
However if it shows scanlines at 100hz i will return it


----------



## Doomjoon

So, I just called the store to ask them why didn't a new monitor arrive yet (they said it would arrive on Monday or Thursday), and they said that they're just waiting for a new manufacture series (I don't know the proper name for the term) since pretty much everyone is returning the monitors made in this one. Although I still don't know the precise date of it.


----------



## Badass1982

So newegg have processed my new monitor after. Verifying RMA. I'm hoping this one was as good as my last as the only issue I had with it was dead pixels.

Will see soon awaiting it's arrival, for what it's worth I only had 3 dead pixels , they replaced it without question. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Just received it with manufacture date April 2016
> Can't test it properly yet as I'm planning on getting a 980ti tomorrow
> 
> Whats the best way to test for backlight bleeding?


So I have tested the screen at 100hz 1440p and it's amazing!
Wow from having played all my life at max 60hz to this is like two different worlds.
I have no coil whine and no issues at all 100hz, no scanlines.

Super happy with this overall. April 2016 manufacture date


----------



## MajorMagee

One thing I've noticed was that when the monitor went into deep sleep the gpu would lose track of what display resolution it was supposed to be in. This confused windows about what to do with the desktop display, and it would shrink any open windows into a cluster at the top left corner and rearranged my icons. Coming out of sleep would set the display back to full resolution okay, but the desktop was still left in disarray. I finally realized that I had to disable the deep sleep option to avoid the annoyance of fixing it every time.


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MajorMagee*
> 
> One thing I've noticed was that when the monitor went into deep sleep the gpu would lose track of what display resolution it was supposed to be in. This confused windows about what to do with the desktop display, and it would shrink any open windows into a cluster at the top left corner and rearranged my icons. Coming out of sleep would set the display back to full resolution okay, but the desktop was still left in disarray. I finally realized that I had to disable the deep sleep option to avoid the annoyance of fixing it every time.


I've had this issue on other monitors and it turned out to be a windows configuration problem. My current monitors (including the 348q) dont do this.


----------



## MajorMagee

I did two things that seemed to resolve this and let me turn deep sleep back on again.

Right click on the desktop select View and uncheck Align Icons To Grid. (Auto arrange was already off because I use a cluster arrangement to group similar subjects) This took care of the icon shuffle that had been occurring.

Using Regedit, find HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers\Configuration and in the entry that starts with SIMULATED change the key values for ActiveSize.cx, and ActiveSize.cy to 3440 and 1440. This takes care of the windows being jammed into the upper left corner.

This SIMULATED display entry is what Windows uses when you disconnect all monitors to run a computer as a server for example. It defaults to minimum pixel dimensions since Microsoft assumed the server would not want to tie up memory for outputting video it won't be displaying.


----------



## MajorMagee

We'll, it seems the icons are staying in place, but the windows are still getting jammed up into the top left corner. More research required...


----------



## MCFC

Keep up the good work major! It's very annoying having them all grouped up in the corner like that especially when you have many windows open all the time.


----------



## MajorMagee

It was operator error. The SIMULATED entry has two sub key sets, and I had only set one of them to 3440 x 1440. once I had modified the second one it works as it should.


----------



## zorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MajorMagee*
> 
> I did two things that seemed to resolve this and let me turn deep sleep back on again.
> 
> Right click on the desktop select View and uncheck Align Icons To Grid. (Auto arrange was already off because I use a cluster arrangement to group similar subjects) This took care of the icon shuffle that had been occurring.
> 
> Using Regedit, find HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers\Configuration and in the entry that starts with SIMULATED change the key values for ActiveSize.cx, and ActiveSize.cy to 3440 and 1440. This takes care of the windows being jammed into the upper left corner.
> 
> This SIMULATED display entry is what Windows uses when you disconnect all monitors to run a computer as a server for example. It defaults to minimum pixel dimensions since Microsoft assumed the server would not want to tie up memory for outputting video it won't be displaying.


What does the deep sleep setting do?


----------



## MajorMagee

It's part of the Energy Star power saving standard. In the past many electronic devices would continue to draw a fair bit of power even when they were essentially inactive. For CRT monitors that would have been keeping the tube warmed up even when the screen was not displaying anything (black) so it could instantly turn on again. I'm not sure what the equivalent would be for an LCD, but evidently if it's not in deep sleep the monitor continues to burn energy as it waits for an image to display again. With deep sleep the only thing running is a low power circuit that is listening for the wake-up signal.


----------



## d1One

Got mine about a month ago.

I don't really notice any problems at 100hz as far as i can tell.
Back light bleed in the corners does annoy me when watching darker movies or games, wasn't expecting só much bleed in a 1.2k monitor.
Screen reflection is also a bit worst than i expected for a matte screen, when dark things are on screen i can clearly see my white desk reflected on screen.

Here are some pics.
I tried matching the expose to be as accurate as possible to what the real bleed looks like IRL.

BLB

BLB

Screen Reflection, this one actually looks worst IRL.


Is this the normal expected BLB ?

Another question, as you guys can see by my pics i don't use the stand as it places my monitor too upfront on my desk. Can i use the power connector on the back of the monitor to power a LED strip? (The one that powers the stands original led)
Where can i find the information about what voltage and such it uses?


----------



## MCFC

Thats why I went for a black desk I was very close on getting a shiny white desk but then I thought of the reflection and said hell no


----------



## Badass1982

So I got my RMA completed and a new monitor revieved. Loving it so far, but could anyone give me any hints on how to calibrate ot properly in terms of brightness, colour etc etc.


----------



## Martha Stewart

-Bleed is very minimal, pic above is over exposed. Unnoticeable in normal use
-No scan lines
-100hz no issues
-No coil whine
-Coming from an Asus PG279Q I defiantly notice a difference between 165hz and 100hz. The 27" Asus feels WAY faster.

Must of got lucky here, near perfect panel. Oddly enough the monitor or the stand is uneven as the monitor isn't level, tilts to the left and no way to fix it or adjust it outside of a VESA mount :\


----------



## MCFC

How did you get CSGO to show you everything on your screen? When I play in 21:9 it cuts off the top and bottom


----------



## Kazak119

Hi, to the monitor Asus ROG pg348q with the included g-sync, with the latest drivers tears picture at the top, with a later driver version 364.51 (namely before the driver is implemented in vr) all good! Say this is a problem with your monitor, graphics card, or driver? my graphics card asus 780gtx, win 10 x64. Thank you!

here is a man with exactly the same problem as mine 




Screen Tearing With 364.72 And Later Drivers

































and here a version 364.51 drivers, as you can see everything is in order


----------



## Kazak119

I still have here is a glow, tell it okay?
brightness 45
konratst 50

auto iso









iso 100 lights off









iso 100 included light


----------



## Remij

So, I'm really thinking about pulling the trigger on this monitor, and was really all set until I saw the comments on the scan-line issues.

Is this really something that's noticeable or distracting, or is this really just people making a big deal because it's an expensive monitor?

I understand about the QA concerns.. but assuming I get a good/decent one.. am I going to be happy?


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> So, I'm really thinking about pulling the trigger on this monitor, and was really all set until I saw the comments on the scan-line issues.
> 
> Is this really something that's noticeable or distracting, or is this really just people making a big deal because it's an expensive monitor?
> 
> I understand about the QA concerns.. but assuming I get a good/decent one.. am I going to be happy?


Look at the owners list, none of the last owners there mention any scanline issues. That and BLB was also putting me off from ordering one but am I glad I went ahead and bought It anyway. it's pretty damn amazing and it really should be for that price.


----------



## MajorMagee

I've only had mine 18 days, but I'm not seeing any scan lines here.


----------



## Kazak119

question with screen tearing is solved installing new drivers 368.39


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> question with screen tearing is solved installing new drivers 368.39


Really? Wow awesome i'm happy for you guys


----------



## dezx

Has anyone else noticed the screen flicker or the occasional color fade to black on the entire top 3-4 cm of the display?
I just noticed the fade to black on the windows 10 shutdown screen (light blue).


----------



## Zerathul

Guys i just got my pg348q it has some glow. I need some advice, should i return it or keep it?
35 Brightness, 50 contrast.


----------



## Kazak119

*Zerathul,*

I have my glow about the same, I did not grow up in normal use, I do not see a problem, and you can get much worse model! so the choice is yours, it is worth the time and nerves

and by the way, I noticed that two weeks of use the monitor glow became minima


----------



## Zerathul

Well, i expected this thing to be perfect, after paying 1500 $ for it Do u think glow will become less after usage?


----------



## Kazak119

it's a lottery







you can out of 20 monitors and get a model with a minimum illumination. I have an excellent monitor, and I am pleased with your purchase, and really began to glow less.


----------



## Zerathul

Well if yours is like mine and if u re pleased, i ll keep it im new to all this, so i need opinions of people like u


----------



## Kazak119

ideal model are hard to find








have fun shopping, and do not look for problems


----------



## Zerathul

Im still waiting for my 1080 so i have time for replacement, but im in big dilemma


----------



## abean

Ordered mine on February 29th on Amazon, showing up tomorrow!

Regret selling my 980ti hybrid ... Argh! Waiting for the 1080 hybrid.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerathul*
> 
> Well, i expected this thing to be perfect, after paying 1500 $ for it Do u think glow will become less after usage?


There is no perfect model


----------



## Zerathul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> There is no perfect model


Yeah, but there re better models. What do u think i should do? keep it or return it?


----------



## Kazak119

you experiment with 20 models and is sorry about us when you find the perfect monitor


----------



## Zerathul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> you experiment with 20 models and is sorry about us when you find the perfect monitor


well TFT got this panel http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/asus_rog_swift_pg348q/P1140921.JPG why cant we?


----------



## Kazak119

and you do not think that this is just advertising registered? already spoken about this here








I advise you to read real user reviews









but you change the model, then we report the results of


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerathul*
> 
> Yeah, but there re better models. What do u think i should do? keep it or return it?


Up to you really. I also had some BLB around the edges mostly but I don't mind it but that me.


----------



## abean

Just unboxed mine .... putting those screws in are a PITA!


----------



## abean

Actually, I must be a complete idiot, I'm not entirely sure how the screws go in ...


----------



## abean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abean*
> 
> Actually, I must be a complete idiot, I'm not entirely sure how the screws go in ...


Yep, I'm an idiot. You have to pull the small gray plastic guards off, duh!


----------



## Zerathul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Up to you really. I also had some BLB around the edges mostly but I don't mind it but that me.


Was yours like mine or better?


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerathul*
> 
> Was yours like mine or better?


See for yourself


----------



## sl4ppy

Unless you repalced the red ROG LEDS with Halogen headlights, that picture is not very representative. You have the the exposure way too high.


----------



## Radox-0

=
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerathul*
> 
> well TFT got this panel http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/asus_rog_swift_pg348q/P1140921.JPG why cant we?


As mentioned no perfect models. Some people's look worse then they are thanks to camera settings. If you can see the issue in daily use for tasks then send it back, if not then don't worry I say.

With everyone taking pictures in different settings its hard to compare honestly. I can make the issue look worse or better then it actually is. Some pics with proper settings on camera show it as good as TFTcentrals pic, in others can make it look horrible by over exposing and so on.


----------



## Zerathul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> =
> As mentioned no perfect models. Some people's look worse then they are thanks to camera settings. If you can see the issue in daily use for tasks then send it back, if not then don't worry I say.
> 
> With everyone taking pictures in different settings its hard to compare honestly. I can make the issue look worse or better then it actually is. Some pics with proper settings on camera show it as good as TFTcentrals pic, in others can make it look horrible by over exposing and so on.


Well i can see the issue in dark scenes of movies and when playing 16:9 games(like overwatch) cause of black bars. but i might get worse version too, then i ll have to send 2nd one. it ll take a lot of time and effort. But again miracles can happen and i can get a version close to perfect


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezx*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed the screen flicker or the occasional color fade to black on the entire top 3-4 cm of the display?
> I just noticed the fade to black on the windows 10 shutdown screen (light blue).


I have noticed what I think you mean during game menus like CS GO and during the round start screen during Battlefront, however during gameplay it seems to disappear

Anyone else noticing this issue


----------



## lockdown571

Well I finally got a 1080 GTX to fully test my PG348Q. Prior to that I was having some issues with the screen randomly flickering on and off, although that seems to have been related to a bad DP cable. I haven't tested all this thoroughly, but from what I can tell:
-No dead pixels
-Works perfectly at 100 hz
-Backlight bleed minimal and rarely noticeable
-No noticeable scan lines
-No coil wine

I've had bad luck with the monitor lottery in the past, but a seem to have done fine this time around


----------



## abean

Being that there's a ton of posts here, would be difficult to sift through and find; however, has anyone posted any optimal configuration settings for this beast?


----------



## Zerathul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lockdown571*
> 
> Well I finally got a 1080 GTX to fully test my PG348Q. Prior to that I was having some issues with the screen randomly flickering on and off, although that seems to have been related to a bad DP cable. I haven't tested all this thoroughly, but from what I can tell:
> -No dead pixels
> -Works perfectly at 100 hz
> -Backlight bleed minimal and rarely noticeable
> -No noticeable scan lines
> -No coil wine
> 
> I've had bad luck with the monitor lottery in the past, but a seem to have done fine this time around


Canu post your blb ?


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerathul*
> 
> Canu post your blb ?


Lol


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerathul*
> 
> Canu post your blb ?


lol


----------



## Zerathul

Guys whats the ideal viewing distance of this monitor? I have a 150x75 desk but seems like it hurts my eyes cause of close distance.


----------



## Kazak119

I sit in front of your monitor at arm's length


----------



## ESRCJ

I just ordered mine and it should arrive within the next few weeks. Has anyone been able to overclock theirs past 100Hz? 120Hz would be perfect if possible.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gridironcpj*
> 
> I just ordered mine and it should arrive within the next few weeks. Has anyone been able to overclock theirs past 100Hz? 120Hz would be perfect if possible.


Haha not even 1hz more no matter how much time I spent tweaking pixel clocks etc







and besides, colors seem to fade a bit and scanlines appear when overclocking at all so I'm keeping it at 60hz. I need great colors for work.

Then again, I get scanlines whenever GPU memory usage is high..I can see the from 1-1.2m where I sit..so the assumption I made way back when thinking they might come because this GTX 970 can't push hard enough, or bandwidth..might be close to the truth?

You who upgraded to GTX 1080 from Maxwell, did any issues become lesser or disappear? Someone said no scanlines at 100hz.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Haha not even 1hz more no matter how much time I spent tweaking pixel clocks etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and besides, colors seem to fade a bit and scanlines appear when overclocking at all so I'm keeping it at 60hz. I need great colors for work.
> 
> Then again, I get scanlines whenever GPU memory usage is high..I can see the from 1-1.2m where I sit..so the assumption I made way back when thinking they might come because this GTX 970 can't push hard enough, or bandwidth..might be close to the truth?
> 
> You who upgraded to GTX 1080 from Maxwell, did any issues become lesser or disappear? Someone said no scanlines at 100hz.


I didn't see any scanlines at like 80cm away from the screen at 100hz and a 980ti


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gridironcpj*
> 
> I just ordered mine and it should arrive within the next few weeks. Has anyone been able to overclock theirs past 100Hz? 120Hz would be perfect if possible.


The bandwidth is not enough on DP 1.2 to go much above 100 Hz, you need DP 1.3+ for that. The panel itself is native 60 Hz so 40 Hz above that is already a huge feat, going anywhere above that would be a miracle.


----------



## lockdown571

Will try later
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerathul*
> 
> Canu post your blb ?




Sorry for the crappy photo. You can see some BLB in the top right and left. The bottom left is more IPS glow than BLB. This is all extremely exaggerated in the photo. I hardly notice it under normal use.


----------



## abean

Hey all, minus the overclocking, are there any tweaks or tunes you should make?

Thanks


----------



## Zerathul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lockdown571*
> 
> Will try later
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy photo. You can see some BLB in the top right and left. The bottom left is more IPS glow than BLB. This is all extremely exaggerated in the photo. I hardly notice it under normal use.


Thanks for the photo, did u see mine? Its in previous page, im trying to decide to keep or send it back cause of blb


----------



## lockdown571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerathul*
> 
> Thanks for the photo, did u see mine? Its in previous page, im trying to decide to keep or send it back cause of blb


Given how exaggerated blb is in photos, is it really that bad in person? It honestly doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Zerathul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lockdown571*
> 
> Given how exaggerated blb is in photos, is it really that bad in person? It honestly doesn't look that bad.


Well i ll check again at night, but it seems like IPS glow not sure tho.


----------



## abean

Is everyone else showing "generic PnP monitor" in their device manager? I even installed the drivers from the CD ... still show generic, odd?


----------



## lockdown571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abean*
> 
> Is everyone else showing "generic PnP monitor" in their device manager? I even installed the drivers from the CD ... still show generic, odd?


Mine shows generic PnP monitor as well. Does it really matter?


----------



## Metros

Trying to find out if this is an issue with some monitors, do any of you notice screen flicker when gaming (or in loading screens or menus like Battlefront) it is only about 2cm wide, however it goes across the entire top of the screen


----------



## kittysox

Just picked up my monitor today from micro center. Seems like a very good one, blb is not bad at all and I see no scan lines at all. My question is this, is it ok to leave it overclocker to 100hz all the time or should I turn off the oc for normal YouTube use and the like? Thank you


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Trying to find out if this is an issue with some monitors, do any of you notice screen flicker when gaming (or in loading screens or menus like Battlefront) it is only about 2cm wide, however it goes across the entire top of the screen


nope


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> nope


Currently have another user having the same problem


----------



## Kazak119

*kittysox* can u blb


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lockdown571*
> 
> Will try later
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy photo. You can see some BLB in the top right and left. The bottom left is more IPS glow than BLB. This is all extremely exaggerated in the photo. I hardly notice it under normal use.


glow like everyone , even visible in daylight


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittysox*
> 
> Just picked up my monitor today from micro center. Seems like a very good one, blb is not bad at all and I see no scan lines at all. My question is this, is it ok to leave it overclocker to 100hz all the time or should I turn off the oc for normal YouTube use and the like? Thank you


Should be no issue. Mine is similar to yours with minimal BLB and no scanlines. If your monitor is on 24/7 then switching back to 60Hz for normal tasks isn't a bad idea, but if you are a couple hours a day should be no concern.


----------



## ChronoDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abean*
> 
> Being that there's a ton of posts here, would be difficult to sift through and find; however, has anyone posted any optimal configuration settings for this beast?


I did, earlier on.
May not look the same on all panels, but I'm pleased with the way these settings look on mine


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> I did, earlier on.
> May not look the same on all panels, but I'm pleased with the way these settings look on mine


thanks, i also like to use the pre programmed profiles and switch around for every game until i find one i like the most


----------



## Zerathul

I took another blb photo in all dark. Brightness is 36, how is it looking?


----------



## MCFC

Looks great to be honest i'd keep it, what manufacture date?


----------



## crazy098

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerathul*
> 
> 
> I took another blb photo in all dark. Brightness is 36, how is it looking?


Mine looks about the same. Gonna keep mine. Backlight bleed could be A LOT worse.


----------



## Zerathul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Looks great to be honest i'd keep it, what manufacture date?


Really? I was gonna return it tomorrow lol. I'm new at these things.
I'll check date, but where can i check it?


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerathul*
> 
> 
> I took another blb photo in all dark. Brightness is 36, how is it looking?


For such a poor quality monitor like PG348Q it is above average. You probably won't get any better than this from this particular model. Still far from acceptable for someone with quality requirements, but if you don't have any and you necessarily have to pay heavy money for something like this then you should keep it because you won't get anything better from this model.


----------



## Zerathul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> For such a poor quality monitor like PG348Q it is above average. You probably won't get any better than this from this particular model. Still far from acceptable for someone with quality requirements, but if you don't have any and you necessarily have to pay heavy money for something like this then you should keep it because you won't get anything better from this model.


But i saw some better panels in reviews, i guess those panels were cherry picked. is there any good replacement for this monitor? What about x34?


----------



## crazy098

For the record, here's mine.


----------



## Zerathul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazy098*
> 
> For the record, here's mine.


Thanks for the post, im little obsessed with perfection i guess.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> For such a poor quality monitor like PG348Q it is above average. You probably won't get any better than this from this particular model. Still far from acceptable for someone with quality requirements, but if you don't have any and you necessarily have to pay heavy money for something like this then you should keep it because you won't get anything better from this model.


Yes, poor quality monitor with plenty of people happy with it. Sadly not every sample is perfect, but that's the case with plenty of panels.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerathul*
> 
> But i saw some better panels in reviews, i guess those panels were cherry picked. is there any good replacement for this monitor? What about x34?


Yours looks about normal, but once again without everyone comparing their panels with apple to apple camera settings and in the same lighting, some panels can appear worse or better then they actually are. By the sounds of it you are not happy as it is, so I would look at getting is swapped rather then keep and inadvertently loath the monitor. If you can see it during your typical daily use, gaming etc then may as well try.

Plenty of people with X34's do get similar issues, they are afterall the same panel design, but once again no one has the stats to compare the two in terms of them having issues, so really you could get a perfect X34 or a horrible one.

If your after perfection however in no back light bleed at all, then be prepared to be disappointed.


----------



## Radox-0

Double post: Sorry


----------



## Zerathul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazy098*
> 
> For the record, here's mine.


Btw whats the brightness level?


----------



## Zerathul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Yes, poor quality monitor with plenty of people happy with it. Sadly not every sample is perfect, but that's the case with plenty of panels.
> 
> Yours looks about normal, but once again without everyone comparing their panels with apple to apple camera settings and in the same lighting, some panels can appear worse or better then they actually are. By the sounds of it you are not happy as it is, so I would look at getting is swapped rather then keep and inadvertently loath the monitor. If you can see it during your typical daily use, gaming etc then may as well try.
> 
> Plenty of people with X34's do get similar issues, they are afterall the same panel design, but once again no one has the stats to compare the two in terms of them having issues, so really you could get a perfect X34 or a horrible one.
> 
> If your after perfection however in no back light bleed at all, then be prepared to be disappointed.


Well i can see it when playing 16:9 games, cause of black bars and sometimes in the movies. But i m afraid to get worse panel


----------



## crazy098

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerathul*
> 
> Btw whats the brightness level?


Brightness is 50


----------



## ozzy1925

i need help ! i got another pg 348q and it flickers very badly on the desktop @100hz and action scenes could be bad cable or panel itself?
also can someone please upload the files inside the cd ?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i need help ! i got another pg 348q and it flickers very badly on the desktop @100hz and action scenes could be bad cable or panel itself?
> also can someone please upload the files inside the cd ?


Does it flicker at lower refresh rates so 95hz, 90hz etc? Also try another cable to rule out the cable issue.

Files on the cd from what I recall was just nvidia drivers, obviously out of date, manual which you have a copy of and can get from ASUS's site and an ICC profile. Don't have a copy of the files on hand but nothing important your missing.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Does it flicker at lower refresh rates so 95hz, 90hz etc? Also try another cable to rule out the cable issue.
> 
> Files on the cd from what I recall was just nvidia drivers, obviously out of date, manual which you have a copy of and can get from ASUS's site and an ICC profile. Don't have a copy of the files on hand but nothing important your missing.


works flawless @95 and lower refresh rates .I dont have any other cable to try with atm do you think its a cable issue? It flickers madly even cellphone cant capture




Since i dont live in the us what brand dp cable i should look for?


----------



## crazy098

What video card are you using and are you using the cable that came with the monitor?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazy098*
> 
> What video card are you using and are you using the cable that came with the monitor?


980 gtx sli.Cards were working flawless with the previous asus and the x34 @100hz.And yes its the stock cable


----------



## crazy098

Shouldn't be the cards and if everything was working fine with the X34, then I'm guessing it's the monitor as they're essentially the same monitor.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazy098*
> 
> Shouldn't be the cards and if everything was working fine with the X34, then I'm guessing it's the monitor as they're essentially the same monitor.


I never saw a pg348 owner saying not able to reach 100hz or am i wrong?


----------



## crazy098

Yes there has. Go to the first page and look in the box with the owners list.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazy098*
> 
> Yes there has. Go to the first page and look in the box with the owners list.


also i see the monitor name as Ancor Communications whats that mean?
i checked the 95hz guys posts but they are all having small flicker problems none of them are like mine.I will try to find another cable tomorrow and lets see how it goes
edit:i checked the display port cable and writing amphenol which looks like 1.1


----------



## MCFC

It's not a guaranteed 100hz refresh rate it's an overclock and maybe yours can't handle that high


----------



## Radox-0

Try another cable but sounds like it's the moniter itself is everything apart from 100hz works perfect. As mentioned no guarantee of hitting 100hz.

Anchor communications is normal to see. See here: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2964/~/nvidia-control-panel-detects-asus-lcd-monitor-as-ancor-communications-inc.


----------



## Ejdied

just got mine a few days ago been awesome so far. running 100hz with no issues. sadly it has 1 dead pixel and some backlight bleed in the coroners. ive noticed the bezel around the screen has in and out play/loose thus im assuming is the reason for light getting around the panel and bleeding onto the front "if that makes any sense". if i could figure out a way to evenly apply pressure to the bezel i could get rid of the backlight bleed. also u need to use display port cable to get 100hz, the hdmi cable wont allow you to hit 100z or so ive read. i have no issues using the display port cable at 100hz with 980 ti hybrid
https://s32.postimg.org/6oqesr0v9/20160614_135727.jpg
https://s32.postimg.org/z422tw35x/20160616_015308_HDR.jpg


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> also i see the monitor name as Ancor Communications whats that mean?
> i checked the 95hz guys posts but they are all having small flicker problems none of them are like mine.I will try to find another cable tomorrow and lets see how it goes
> edit:i checked the display port cable and writing amphenol which looks like 1.1


Ancor Communications is not an error!








But the fact that marriage is a flickering monitor or cable

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2964/~/nvidia-control-panel-detects-asus-lcd-monitor-as-ancor-communications-inc.


----------



## ozzy1925

I connected the monitor to my friends pc that has 780ti .no problem on the desktop and passes the ufo test but after doing some 3d apps it starts to flicker but not bad as mine .Going to find a better cable and see


----------



## Kazak119

highly visible glow to outlast? Very me in the glow visible in outlast


----------



## usrockband

Hi all,

I'm picking up one of these today! I noticed something interesting in specs that I wanted to ask about.

I understand the PG348Q and X34 use the same panel, however the Acer is rated for marginally faster response time (4ms vs 5ms for the Asus). Different places have discrepant info; the TFT review for the Asus states 4ms, Amazon states 4ms, the Asus website states 5ms and my local retailer also states 5ms. I have no idea which is actually correct since they use same panel and I don't know enough about what affects response time. I know the difference is marginal at best but interesting as well. Could anyone shine some light on this for me?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## MCFC

They have the exact same response time


----------



## ozzy1925

Tried 2 more cables none of them works, this one going back tomorrow


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Tried 2 more cables none of them works, this one going back tomorrow


highly visible you glow on your monitor? especially the lower left corner and the upper corners


----------



## usrockband

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> They have the exact same response time


What I figured, but not what's listed on some sites exactly. Thanks!


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> highly visible you glow on your monitor? especially the lower left corner and the upper corners


all of the monitors 1 x34 and 2x pg348 had visible glow but the last one has the lowest.


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> all of the monitors 1 x34 and 2x pg348 had visible glow but the last one has the lowest.


and a release month?


----------



## ozzy1925

Cant remember the acer but both asus were march 2016


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Cant remember the acer but both asus were march 2016


and the last one that has a lower emission of the month of release?


----------



## MufasaLG

Really love how this monitor looks, but not keen on the massive amount of issues that people seem to have, for a $1200 monitor....

Is there any way to guarantee you get a decent panel?


----------



## Kazak119

no, one can come to the store and discover all available monitors


----------



## Doomjoon

According to testing, the Acer panel is slightly faster (unnoticeably so), and the Asus panel has a slightly higher actual contrast ratio and color accuracy(again, you probably won't notice the difference). Although from what I've heard you have a better luck with Asus panels since their QC is marginally less abysmal than Acer's.


----------



## usrockband

I just got one of these. Love the styling, panel is gorgeous. February 2016 build. Overclocked perfectly fine, don't see any scanlines, although I'm not exactly sure what to look for. Awesome uniformity, no pixel issues.

I am however puzzled by the bleed / glow. On this monitor does IPS glow typically appear tan/yellowish? It seems to go away in one corner when I move around, but not so much in the other. It's noticeable during gaming, sometimes sticking around on top of normal darker colours such as blue in addition to blacks. Not sure if it's worth checking out another to see if the bleed/glow is less pronounced. I could live with it if need be but it's mildly disappointing for the price, and sort of distracting.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usrockband*
> 
> I am however puzzled by the bleed / glow. On this monitor does IPS glow typically appear tan/yellowish? It seems to go away in one corner when I move around, but not so much in the other. It's noticeable during gaming, sometimes sticking around on top of normal darker colours such as blue in addition to blacks. Not sure if it's worth checking out another to see if the bleed/glow is less pronounced. I could live with it if need be but it's mildly disappointing for the price, and sort of distracting.


Welcome to the wonderful world of ips monitors...


----------



## usrockband

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of ips monitors...


Haha I'm quite familiar with this. I came from the XB270 where glow looked silver and I was always told yellow is bleed, however these Asus monitors have tan/yellow that seems to sort of go away and sort of stay no matter how you look at it. Hard to know how much is bleed versus glow.

Are newer batch dates known for being better in regards to the bleed department? Just curious at this point.


----------



## ESRCJ

I just got my panel in today. The only issue I've noticed is that the Nvidia display drivers will randomly crash while I'm just sitting at the desktop (not playing games). Has anyone else had this issue? I have my display at 100Hz.


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gridironcpj*
> 
> I just got my panel in today. The only issue I've noticed is that the Nvidia display drivers will randomly crash while I'm just sitting at the desktop (not playing games). Has anyone else had this issue? I have my display at 100Hz.


I don't think that's an issue with your monitor at all. I think the newest Nvidia drivers are to blame because I've had a couple crashes on the desktop as well.. usually when dragging a window to the top of the screen to fullscreen it.


----------



## ESRCJ

Yeah it happens to me in those situations as well. It just did it again directly after I was testing BF4. I have a PG278Q right next to the PG348Q, but it's not active (it's plugged into the same GPU though). I wonder if maybe have two different g-sync displays causes the drivers to tweak a little?


----------



## usrockband

Just thought I'd share this with users who are suffering bad backlight bleed;

My unit had a bit in the top corners so I decided to try massaging it away. Low and behold the technique of pushing towards the corners with a microfibre cloth and holding the back of the panel really does nearly alleviate BLB. It's actually almost completely gone on my unit after trying this. Your milage may vary but I can report significant success doing this on this monitor!


----------



## crazy098

Just for the heck of it I emailed the Asus tech that handles customer issues at newegg and sent him a pic of the blb on my monitor. I'm curious to see what they say and if they're willing to do anything. I'll post their response here.

EDIT: I'm happy with my monitor but if I can get one with less or no blb on Asus' dime....


----------



## usrockband

Are there any of these that don't have the scanlines? I noticed them on mine while playing Witcher 3, seems to only happen when frames dip below 60 and GSYNC is on, overclocked or non-overclocked. Pretty distracting, but trying to determine whether it's worth trying something else or not.


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usrockband*
> 
> Just thought I'd share this with users who are suffering bad backlight bleed;
> 
> My unit had a bit in the top corners so I decided to try massaging it away. Low and behold the technique of pushing towards the corners with a microfibre cloth and holding the back of the panel really does nearly alleviate BLB. It's actually almost completely gone on my unit after trying this. Your milage may vary but I can report significant success doing this on this monitor!


Show a picture of your monitor to glow and indicate thanks settings.


----------



## Kazak119

everyone can see the glow of the game The Witcher 3 menu and dark scenes? or when I see them








sorry for the photo quality


----------



## usrockband

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> everyone can see the glow of the game The Witcher 3 menu and dark scenes? or when I see them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the photo quality


Thats a good looking monitor you have. I'm not sure if you're replying to what I said or not here, but my problem with Witcher 3 was regarding the infamous horizontal scanlines, not glow. I didn't do that pendulum test because I didn't want to go looking for problems, but the scanlines were bad enough on my monitor during gaming under 60fps that I got it swapped at the advice of Asus directly.

In regards to the photo I would send it if I still had the monitor but unfortunately it's no longer with me. The rubbing, to my surprise, did help to reduce the bleeding, but it won't do anything in regards to glow. I did the rubbing at 100 brightness, but I use the monitor at around 30-35. Not sure if it'll help everyone but it definitely made mine look very much like the sample that TFT had.

It was a May 2016 build btw.


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usrockband*
> 
> Thats a good looking monitor you have. I'm not sure if you're replying to what I said or not here, but my problem with Witcher 3 was regarding the infamous horizontal scanlines, not glow. I didn't do that pendulum test because I didn't want to go looking for problems, but the scanlines were bad enough on my monitor during gaming under 60fps that I got it swapped at the advice of Asus directly.
> 
> In regards to the photo I would send it if I still had the monitor but unfortunately it's no longer with me. The rubbing, to my surprise, did help to reduce the bleeding, but it won't do anything in regards to glow. I did the rubbing at 100 brightness, but I use the monitor at around 30-35. Not sure if it'll help everyone but it definitely made mine look very much like the sample that TFT had.
> 
> It was a May 2016 build btw.


horizontal scanlines there and I have to disperse the matrix to 100gh









tell you asus gave the conclusion that you can send it back because of the horizontal bars? This warranty case?


----------



## usrockband

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> horizontal scanlines there and I have to disperse the matrix to 100gh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell you asus gave the conclusion that you can send it back because of the horizontal bars? This warranty case?


I figure from what I've read here that it's probably a pretty common and unavoidable issue, but all three ASUS reps I spoke to said it's not a known / common issue and that it warranted an exchange. I just figured I'd try one more in hopes of getting one with scanlines that are less noticeable. Not hoping to get rid of them altogether. Will live with it if need be but they were intense enough on the other that I felt something needed to be done atleast.


----------



## Kazak119

be sure to tell how to get a new model!
if you have not sent back to the monitor, you could not take a photo of the most intense horizontal lines and glow. Thank you


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usrockband*
> 
> I figure from what I've read here that it's probably a pretty common and unavoidable issue, but all three ASUS reps I spoke to said it's not a known / common issue and that it warranted an exchange. I just figured I'd try one more in hopes of getting one with scanlines that are less noticeable. Not hoping to get rid of them altogether. Will live with it if need be but they were intense enough on the other that I felt something needed to be done atleast.


I take it back about the horizontal scanlines, they can be seen only when the 20-40 fps frame when I dropped all settings witch to a minimum, to get the maximum frame these lines disappeared from 60-100 FPS. now I am waiting for two of the graphics card asus rog 1080 that we could definitively say whether I have those same strips. without overclocking of these lines is not at all







sorry for my english, I am writing through google translator


----------



## ramiseb1

Hi All,

I'am experiencing an issue when activating 100hz.

The screen work fine in 85hz but in 100hz is unusable . Like you can see in the screen shots

I have tried :
- 3 different Display port : able provided with screen, and 2 high end 1.2 display port cable (like lindy cromo)
- 2 different computer
- Tried 3 different graphic card (2 different gtx 1080 and a gtx 680m)

Someone have an idea ?

85 Hz


100hz


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramiseb1*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I'am experiencing an issue when activating 100hz.
> 
> The screen work fine in 85hz but in 100hz is unusable . Like you can see in the screen shots
> 
> I have tried :
> - 3 different Display port : able provided with screen, and 2 high end 1.2 display port cable (like lindy cromo)
> - 2 different computer
> - Tried 3 different graphic card (2 different gtx 1080 and a gtx 680m)
> 
> Someone have an idea ?


RMA


----------



## captn1ko

Hi all









got my PG348Q yesterday and I want to share my experiences with you.

- no coil whine at 100Hz
- 100Hz no problem
- no broken pixel
- couldn't se any scan lines at 20 FPS. Tried different games and saw no lines.
- very little BLB (see pictures)



shot with ISO100 (that's what I see with my eyes too)



and shot with ISO200

I´m very happy so far XD


----------



## Doomjoon

wew lad

That is an amazingly good panel. I'm still waiting for my replacement, hoping that it will be at least half as good as yours. What's the manufacture date?


----------



## ramiseb1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> RMA


with asus i fear the worse.

support warn me that if they send me replacement product it will be a used one. --> so 99% of chance that the screen come with another problem ..

if the screen come with dead pixel (for example) it will not replace the product because of dead pixel acceptance (up to 3 if i remember) ... if the product come with scratches it will not replace the product ... etc ...

For a 1300€ product you think that you can expect better experience ...


----------



## ozzy1925

received my 3rd pg 348q.Works @100hz flawless but also has 3 deadpixel (dust).I think i should have stop wasting my money and my time with these panels....


----------



## usrockband

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> received my 3rd pg 348q.Works @100hz flawless but also has 3 deadpixel (dust).I think i should have stop wasting my money and my time with these panels....


Crazy... I've gone through several XB271's, PG279's and 2 of these PG348's and absolutely none had any dead pixels, just backlight bleeding issues and, in the case of the PG348, excessive scanlines.

I'm extremely happy with my PG348 now though; no dead pixels, essentially no backlight bleed that I can see and the scanlines are extremely minimal when they appear at all.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usrockband*
> 
> Crazy... I've gone through several XB271's, PG279's and 2 of these PG348's and absolutely none had any dead pixels, just backlight bleeding issues and, in the case of the PG348, excessive scanlines.
> 
> I'm extremely happy with my PG348 now though; no dead pixels, essentially no backlight bleed that I can see and the scanlines are extremely minimal when they appear at all.


well i know i am unlucky but this is just ridiculous,in total 4 panels: 3 from asus 1 from acer, only 1 was dead pixel free but it couldnt hit 100hz, all others have 3 dust deadpixel on the panel


----------



## pchangover

I recently got my second panel and am pretty pleased with it. Can anyone recommend the best way to test for scanlines?


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pchangover*
> 
> I recently got my second panel and am pretty pleased with it. Can anyone recommend the best way to test for scanlines?


take a picture of your glow


----------



## D749

I picked up two displays - both have March 2016 dates.




I guess the 2nd one is the best of the bunch?


----------



## MCFC

That lower left is pretty bad, mine is like that also


----------



## ramiseb1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> well i know i am unlucky but this is just ridiculous,in total 4 panels: 3 from asus 1 from acer, only 1 was dead pixel free but it couldnt hit 100hz, all others have 3 dust deadpixel on the panel


if i buy a 150$ screen and i find a deadpixel, i can say "i'm unlucky" .... but with a 1300$ screen It is absolutely unbelievable to rely on luck !

and the worst is that they replace the faulty screen with another faulty screen ... but with a disfunction not covered by warranty ! It is incredibly shameful ...

It's the really last time that i buy ASUS product ... they made good products (if you are lucky) but Support it's disastrous !

for a screen at this price it would be quite normal to offer a panel with 0 defect and obviously a 0 deadpixel acceptance ! (with enhanced quality control)

i don't think it's too much to expect that from a luxury item !


----------



## MCFC

Decided I'm going to send it back after all. The BLB is too noticable in dark games and I am going to play a lot of dark games when I receive my gtx1080 next week.


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Decided I'm going to send it back after all. The BLB is too noticable in dark games and I am going to play a lot of dark games when I receive my gtx1080 next week.


will get hurt if the same version again
and even more offensive when coming worse than the previous version


----------



## Kazak119

I also wanted to change his plate, but I went to the store and asked to show two more pg348q panel, two panels were all of the same to be lighted, they are even to be seen in the daytime, and one was pronounced scanline


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> will get hurt if the same version again
> and even more offensive when coming worse than the previous version


Then i'll just ask my money back


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Then i'll just ask my money back


Well, then try your luck and be sure to inform us of the results


----------



## Metros

Just noticed this in the Device Manager, does anyone else have this in the audio and inputs section


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Just noticed this in the Device Manager, does anyone else have this in the audio and inputs section


Yep, that is normal.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Yep, that is normal.


The ASUS PG348Q being classed as audio, seems strange was going to disable it

Never mind, it has audio built into the monitor, so that is why it is put in that section


----------



## Bax70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captn1ko*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my PG348Q yesterday and I want to share my experiences with you.
> 
> - no coil whine at 100Hz
> - 100Hz no problem
> - no broken pixel
> - couldn't se any scan lines at 20 FPS. Tried different games and saw no lines.
> - very little BLB (see pictures)
> 
> 
> 
> shot with ISO100 (that's what I see with my eyes too)
> 
> 
> 
> and shot with ISO200
> 
> I´m very happy so far XD


Hello everyone in this my first message !! and please excuse my english....

In a few days I receive the monitor and read the variety of results that you are giving your monitors.
I see you, CAPT1NIKO yours has gone pretty good. Can you tell me the build of your monitor?

I will be grateful if you can send me this information.


----------



## kanttii

Welcome! And you might also want to read back in the thread, tons of people have shared their experiences!









Here is mine after a few months of use, posted 6 weeks ago. It has only gotten better with time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Some thoughts after a few months of using this monitor.
> 
> *TL;DR:* I love it.
> Pros
> - Great colors and uniformity (no luminance issues etc like with AUO 27" 144hz panels)
> - Resolution and PPI are just perfect for me in this size
> - The curve really adds that extra bit to the immersion, love it, everything feels "deeper"
> - I like the design
> - Input lag feels really low and it works really well at 60hz
> - Very happy all in all, see below for more
> Cons
> - There is a bit of BLB left on top left and very very faint clouding on top right and bottom left; however not noticeable in my case, see below
> - Scanlines
> - Not really a 100hz monitor for some
> - Not worth 1500 euros, more like 1199-1249€
> 
> *More in-depth:*
> It feels better than initially. BLB has gotten better and isn't so noticeable anymore, I got the LEDs set up better and did some cable management, but most importantly I've grown used to working and playing with this awesome piece of hardware and I gotta say I am very happy indeed.
> 
> Now I only notice the bleed in games when I have brightness at 80+ and my room is pitch black and I have the LEDs turned off -- and then only if there are really dark scenes.
> 
> In normal usage and gaming with lights off + LEDs on I don't notice it anymore unless I specifically look for it up close with very high monitor brightness. I use it mostly at 64-68 brightness nowadays. 80 when its bright outside, 6 + f.lux + monitor blue light filter level 3 if and when working during the night.
> 
> Colors are awesome especially with OS X. It shows SO much detail, SO much more than my old BenQ TN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even more than the PG279Q or Acer XB270HU that I tried. Gotta calibrate it better in the Fall when it's not bright during the nights here (sun goes just below the horizon for an hour then comes back up). The curve seems to set off some calibration tools.. but in the OCN owner's club was a good ICC profile that I tried and liked.
> 
> It's not perfect, though. Mine can't run at 100hz without very noticeable scanlines. They grow lesser at 95hz and again more noticeable at 90hz and below. Colors also feel a bit washed out at higher refresh rates but that might just be me.. So I use it mostly at the default 60hz that feels just great now. Scanlines also appear when the GPU is at its limits..possibly connected to bandwidth of VRAM (GTX 970), DisplayPort, monitor or all of them together. Happens only when VRAM usage is over 3.5GB (the slower 0.5gb starts from there) and FPS is to under 20. Waiting for GTX 1080.
> 
> I do use 95hz sometimes in more fast-paced games like Battlefield Hardline. Then I pump saturation up by 3-5% from NVIDIA control panel and start gaming.
> 
> The only real questions are that after trying it out, do you like it or not? Are there any REAL issues, and do they bother you in 90%+ of your normal usage? For me not so I chose to keep it -- and I just couldn't take more lottery after 354 days of that haha.
> 
> Overall, recommended!
> 
> If you want to learn more you can check my earlier posts and replies to comments here:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta post more videos & pics later, as soon as I can.


Good luck! I hope you get a good one!


----------



## Bkral

I got a panel with a March date on it yesterday, there's BLB in the top corners. I've seen that all of the people with golden panels seem to have more recent manufactured dates. Is there a way to tell the date without opening the box?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkral*
> 
> I got a panel with a March date on it yesterday, there's BLB in the top corners. I've seen that all of the people with golden panels seem to have more recent manufactured dates. Is there a way to tell the date without opening the box?


nope


----------



## Bkral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> nope


Damn, looking over my box, that's what I feared. The Microcenter I got it from has had 10+ in stock for a while now. So I'm guessing they're mostly all from the same delivery. Might return it and try my luck with Amazon, since they're currently backordered until the 28th, hoping they're newer panels.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkral*
> 
> Damn, looking over my box, that's what I feared. The Microcenter I got it from has had 10+ in stock for a while now. So I'm guessing they're mostly all from the same delivery. Might return it and try my luck with Amazon, since they're currently backordered until the 28th, hoping they're newer panels.


f*** amazon they stole my $230 ,i have waited 3 months for my order, the unit i got has 3 dusts under panel


----------



## Bkral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> f*** amazon they stole my $230 ,i have waited 3 months for my order, the unit i got has 3 dusts under panel


I'm going to try swapping at the Microcenter once. But it's an hour drive each way, so I may do it once or twice. But Amazon is my only other option.


----------



## Bkral

Just got the replacement home from Microcenter. Lightbleed is about the same, but this panel can't get over 60hz. No combination of overclock setting in the OSD or pushing the Turbo button 100x's can get it past 60hz. Sadly, I think I'm done. These panels aren't worth the money or lottery odds.


----------



## rcfc89

Thinking about picking up one of these monitors. What kind of performance as far as fps are you guys getting in games maxed out Ultra. It looks likes the megapixel count is just a tad over one extra megapixel then what I'm running now. A far cry from the ridiculous 8+ megapixel that is 4K.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkral*
> 
> Just got the replacement home from Microcenter. Lightbleed is about the same, but this panel can't get over 60hz. No combination of overclock setting in the OSD or pushing the Turbo button 100x's can get it past 60hz. Sadly, I think I'm done. These panels aren't worth the money or lottery odds.


I picked up two from MC, but the 2nd was a little worse than the first. Guess I'll just keep the first and then like most thigs throw it on eBay when something new comes out.


----------



## Jhexp

Reading this thread has put me off buying one of these.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhexp*
> 
> Reading this thread has put me off buying one of these.


yeah it's a disaster


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> yeah it's a disaster


If you were to buy a monitor today which one would it be? I'm really disappointed that both Asus and Acer failed to deliver wis this display.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> If you were to buy a monitor today which one would it be? I'm really disappointed that both Asus and Acer failed to deliver wis this display.


Still the pg348q probably but only one with little bleed


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Thinking about picking up one of these monitors. What kind of performance as far as fps are you guys getting in games maxed out Ultra. It looks likes the megapixel count is just a tad over one extra megapixel then what I'm running now. A far cry from the ridiculous 8+ megapixel that is 4K.


Depends what game you looking at. Currently running 3 way GTX 1080's (3rd just set to PhysX) and does a fairly cracking job in Witcher 3 with all settings cranked up. Still can't maintain a smooth 100 Hz everywhere but gets close. Notch down the demanding settings and a single 1080 does a pretty steller job with this panel for most bar the most demanding titles.


----------



## MCFC

Well I returned my screen yesterday and the same day they sent out a replacement after acknowledging the backlight bleeding themselves.
Receiving the monitor today, wish me luck!


----------



## MCFC

Got the new one and it's pretty much the same but in different corners now lol
damn this monitor!


----------



## TheLastUs

I usually never post here but had to chime in.

I think a lot of you are simply unfamiliar with IPS technology. I see people playing the *IPS Roulette* game hoping for a better panel that is perfect in every way..no light bleed that is noticeable....and no defect. At the RMA department, people have a laugh at someone returning their monitor nearly 4+ times trying. You guys aren't the only ones. They eventually give up. Let me say to you all - as a former Tech Engineer for ASUS RMA in the City of Industry - you all aren't going to find that perfect IPS.

Ever.

IPS technology is flawed and even if a perfect panel comes out of the distribution/assembly line, it's more than likely humidity, carrying, pixel density, backlight intensity rfa factor, USAGE over TIME, etc. will all contribute to backlight bleed eventually. No one on earth (at least that's where my money is) has a perfect monitor with NO backlight bleeds at least to some noticeable extent in dark scenes.

You simply won't find it. Now...I saw some pictures of backlight bleed here and I hate to say this: IT'S THE NORM out of hundreds of thousands of units shipped. We're talking maybe 10/200,000 may have minor bleed on the top or bottom and even then it will be noticeable! The rest? Well you get glows like this, striation bleeds, etc. It's all different types for the same annoying condition. You can get one that doesn't have disco-light bleed ...but more than likely it's either a matter of time it will develop (that's right) light bleed or it will have light bleed at some other place on the monitor which is inconvenient or may have a harsher color, etc.

The truth is you have to either learn to live with it, or play this roulette game and try your luck at one that may be SLIGHTLY better. Can you find one that is REALLY good in comparison? Probably a very low chance you'll find one that has no backlight bleeds and maybe a bit here or there on the top and OFF CENTER.

If you have backlight bleed off-center and on the top left...top right...KEEP IT. Otherwise you'll get the ones that bleed heavily on the bottom.

Trying to get one with no bleeds that are noticeable? Forget it. Save yourself the time, money, and frustration with false hope. Give up and wait for these monitors to hit OLED status.

Think of the odds when you play IPS Roulette. You'd have a better chance at Vegas.


----------



## MCFC

There are definitely noticeable differences just take a look at some of the pictures here, there's some with little to no blb and some with a ton of it


----------



## TheLastUs

Clearly people here don't understand how this technology works. Even if there is "some with little to no blb" it will get backlight bleed over time and depending on how often/how the screen is used. You keep having fun rolling the dice, it's not going to get any better. Write back on monitor #20. If there are some that :"have a lot" the tendency for them to have MORE than that decreases. We know. We have done studies on this.

P.S. I looked at the pictures, arguable whether or not anyone is even taking pictures properly or having correct sensitivity to deem it "no blb" The proof is in the actual pudding. Unless you yourself have seen one in person with "little to no blb" then you're just a fool running around in a circle.

I know how we process it when it comes in for RMA. It's not going to be any different. What's acceptable to us isn't acceptable to you. Simple as that. Keep on playing roulette.







But do remember me when you give up and ask for your money back. Too bad you won't be able to ask for all the time you wasted back. Time is also money you won't get back.


----------



## TheF0x

I think also depends of the viewing angle. If you watch a corner with IPS bleed in front of him, you can't see anything.. This is the tecnology at this days (sorry for my english)

TFT central on Acer x34:
"This is common on most modern IPS-type panels and can be distracting to some users. If you view dark content from a normal head-on viewing position, you can actually see this glow as your eyes look towards the edges of the screen. Because of the sheer horizontal size of this 34" panel, the glow towards the edges is more obvious than on small screens, where there isn't such a long distance from your central position to the edges. Some people may find this problematic if they are working with a lot of dark content or solid colour patterns. In normal day to day uses, office work, movies and games you couldn't really notice this unless you were viewing darker content. If you move your viewing position back, which is probably likely for movies and games, the effect reduces as you do not have such an extreme angle from your eye position to the screen edges. The glow effect was a little less than on flat 34" ultra-wide screens as the curved nature created a smaller angle between your eyes and the edges of the screen"

[EDIT:] And:

We want to make a point at this stage relating to IPS glow. The above image shows the corners of the screen as observed from a central viewing position, at a normal viewing distance of a couple of feet from the screen. As you look towards the corners of the screen you can see a glow and pale areas on the dark content. This is not backlight bleed! We see many reports of users who mistake IPS glow which is a panel characteristic, for backlight bleed which is a build quality issue. This glow in the corners is caused by your angle of vision when viewing the screen and is because of the pixel structure on the IPS panel. If you view the screen from even wider angles (like the image shown above it) the glow becomes more white and pale. This IPS glow is a "feature" of nearly every IPS-type panel on the market, so as a buyer you should be expecting it


----------



## TheF0x

This is what i see on my PG348Q.. ( + or - )

IMG_5198.JPG 1028k .JPG file


And this is the same photo overexpsosed:

IMG_5187.JPG 2534k .JPG file


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastUs*
> 
> Clearly people here don't understand how this technology works. Even if there is "some with little to no blb" it will get backlight bleed over time and depending on how often/how the screen is used. You keep having fun rolling the dice, it's not going to get any better. Write back on monitor #20. If there are some that :"have a lot" the tendency for them to have MORE than that decreases. We know. We have done studies on this.
> 
> P.S. I looked at the pictures, arguable whether or not anyone is even taking pictures properly or having correct sensitivity to deem it "no blb" The proof is in the actual pudding. Unless you yourself have seen one in person with "little to no blb" then you're just a fool running around in a circle.
> 
> I know how we process it when it comes in for RMA. It's not going to be any different. What's acceptable to us isn't acceptable to you. Simple as that. Keep on playing roulette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But do remember me when you give up and ask for your money back. Too bad you won't be able to ask for all the time you wasted back. Time is also money you won't get back.


I don't mind the time, as long as scummy companies that don't care about the customer and can't even be bothered to do proper quality control don't get a dime from us.


----------



## TheLastUs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> I don't mind the time, as long as scummy companies that don't care about the customer and can't even be bothered to do proper quality control don't get a dime from us.


It's not a matter of "scummy" it's a matter of the type of technology you are expecting standards from. IPS screens just aren't there yet. Comparing screens etc to see which one has little bleed is pointless given that with enough time and use - screen bleeding WILL happen within 1 year of the laptop's use anyways. And if you're gonna switch it out for a newer one, what does it matter in 1 years time anyways? Just anal customers expecting perfection clearly deluded in a world where no such thing exists.

It's actually not a problem of quality control. People who are not in the business but are just consumers without any education on how LCD screens are REALLY put together will never understand it. One cannot "quality control" this issue or it does not become profitable. One can only expect margins of error and acceptable margins of error. A lot of the bleeds seen in this thread by the industry are considered acceptable because a majority of the use is not ON pitch black scenes.

You won't convince anyone about this, especially ASUS. Also you may want to prevent sending it back to RMA enough. We do have an internal system with "problem customers" and end up flagging them as difficult customers. All you'll end up doing is getting yourself on a list where ASUS won't take any future requests from you seriously.

Edit: if you do want to attempt to return 15 in a row - do it retail. That's the only way.


----------



## TheLastUs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheF0x*
> 
> This is what i see on my PG348Q.. ( + or - )
> 
> IMG_5198.JPG 1028k .JPG file
> 
> 
> And this is the same photo overexpsosed:
> 
> IMG_5187.JPG 2534k .JPG file


This is a very good monitor situation. I would keep it. Or you can always play what I call Futile IPS Roulette like MCFC and just face the same results nearly every time


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastUs*
> 
> It's not a matter of "scummy" it's a matter of the type of technology you are expecting standards from. IPS screens just aren't there yet. Comparing screens etc to see which one has little bleed is pointless given that with enough time and use - screen bleeding WILL happen within 1 year of the laptop's use anyways. And if you're gonna switch it out for a newer one, what does it matter in 1 years time anyways? Just anal customers expecting perfection clearly deluded in a world where no such thing exists.
> 
> It's actually not a problem of quality control. People who are not in the business but are just consumers without any education on how LCD screens are REALLY put together will never understand it. One cannot "quality control" this issue or it does not become profitable. One can only expect margins of error and acceptable margins of error. A lot of the bleeds seen in this thread by the industry are considered acceptable because a majority of the use is not ON pitch black scenes.
> 
> You won't convince anyone about this, especially ASUS. Also you may want to prevent sending it back to RMA enough. We do have an internal system with "problem customers" and end up flagging them as difficult customers. All you'll end up doing is getting yourself on a list where ASUS won't take any future requests from you seriously.
> 
> Edit: if you do want to attempt to return 15 in a row - do it retail. That's the only way.


Just being curious, there have been quite a few complaints about certain monitors like the PG279Q and some on the PG348Q, however I do not personally think that it is in a bad situation. Did you ever think that QC was bad on some monitors when you received them from people doing an RMA and do they actually take notice to try and fix the problem

What product did you notice had the worst QC when you were working

Thanks for your time


----------



## TheLastUs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Just being curious, there have been quite a few complaints about certain monitors like the PG279Q and some on the PG348Q, however I do not personally think that it is in a bad situation. Did you ever think that QC was bad on some monitors when you received them from people doing an RMA and do they actually take notice to try and fix the problem
> 
> What product did you notice had the worst QC when you were working
> 
> Thanks for your time


Well as I said, LCD technology is flawed and prone to errors starting in manufacturing. It's not even a perfect science by any means. No one can honestly say "Do this, this and this and you won't have backlight bleed!" in the original engineering of these technologies. It simply doesn't work that way and it's very apparent the monitor makers do not have control over bleed any more than we have control over half-lives of certain kinds of bacteria. It's simply the nature of the technology...so the words "quality control" do not apply. It's not a quality control issue, it's purely a LCD technology issue. Not all crystals are created equal even by the same manufacturing process.

There's NOTHING to fix. Because the way they see it - a majority of the time and even video game scenes are not PITCH DARK. Just the way it is.

Again, it's very apparent no one on this thread has an engineering degree let alone application in this industry to understand what I'm saying. The general consensus is "durr, backlight bleed..keep sending till I gets what I want, George!"

They don't understand the futility of it.

Worst QC has been laptop inverter units for screens or batteries. Can't name a specific one


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastUs*
> 
> Well as I said, LCD technology is flawed and prone to errors starting in manufacturing. It's not even a perfect science by any means. No one can honestly say "Do this, this and this and you won't have backlight bleed!" in the original engineering of these technologies. It simply doesn't work that way and it's very apparent the monitor makers do not have control over bleed any more than we have control over half-lives of certain kinds of bacteria. It's simply the nature of the technology...so the words "quality control" do not apply. It's not a quality control issue, it's purely a LCD technology issue. Not all crystals are created equal even by the same manufacturing process.
> 
> There's NOTHING to fix. Because the way they see it - a majority of the time and even video game scenes are not PITCH DARK. Just the way it is.
> 
> Again, it's very apparent no one on this thread has an engineering degree let alone application in this industry to understand what I'm saying. The general consensus is "durr, backlight bleed..keep sending till I gets what I want, George!"
> 
> They don't understand the futility of it.
> 
> Worst QC has been laptop inverter units for screens or batteries. Can't name a specific one


I was not stating anything to do with backlight bleed or IPS glow, I was talking about other issues


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastUs*
> 
> It's not a matter of "scummy" it's a matter of the type of technology you are expecting standards from. IPS screens just aren't there yet. Comparing screens etc to see which one has little bleed is pointless given that with enough time and use - screen bleeding WILL happen within 1 year of the laptop's use anyways. And if you're gonna switch it out for a newer one, what does it matter in 1 years time anyways? Just anal customers expecting perfection clearly deluded in a world where no such thing exists.
> 
> It's actually not a problem of quality control. People who are not in the business but are just consumers without any education on how LCD screens are REALLY put together will never understand it. One cannot "quality control" this issue or it does not become profitable. One can only expect margins of error and acceptable margins of error. A lot of the bleeds seen in this thread by the industry are considered acceptable because a majority of the use is not ON pitch black scenes.
> 
> You won't convince anyone about this, especially ASUS. Also you may want to prevent sending it back to RMA enough. We do have an internal system with "problem customers" and end up flagging them as difficult customers. All you'll end up doing is getting yourself on a list where ASUS won't take any future requests from you seriously.
> 
> Edit: if you do want to attempt to return 15 in a row - do it retail. That's the only way.


Thankfully I live in a country where consumers have a lot of rights so either asus (and other scummy manufacturers) improve or keep getting their displays back.
I know it's not the same in other countries which frankly is disgusting but what can you do.


----------



## usrockband

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastUs*
> 
> I usually never post here but had to chime in.
> 
> I think a lot of you are simply unfamiliar with IPS technology. I see people playing the *IPS Roulette* game hoping for a better panel that is perfect in every way..no light bleed that is noticeable....and no defect. At the RMA department, people have a laugh at someone returning their monitor nearly 4+ times trying. You guys aren't the only ones. They eventually give up. Let me say to you all - as a former Tech Engineer for ASUS RMA in the City of Industry - you all aren't going to find that perfect IPS.
> 
> Ever.
> 
> IPS technology is flawed and even if a perfect panel comes out of the distribution/assembly line, it's more than likely humidity, carrying, pixel density, backlight intensity rfa factor, USAGE over TIME, etc. will all contribute to backlight bleed eventually. No one on earth (at least that's where my money is) has a perfect monitor with NO backlight bleeds at least to some noticeable extent in dark scenes.
> 
> You simply won't find it. Now...I saw some pictures of backlight bleed here and I hate to say this: IT'S THE NORM out of hundreds of thousands of units shipped. We're talking maybe 10/200,000 may have minor bleed on the top or bottom and even then it will be noticeable! The rest? Well you get glows like this, striation bleeds, etc. It's all different types for the same annoying condition. You can get one that doesn't have disco-light bleed ...but more than likely it's either a matter of time it will develop (that's right) light bleed or it will have light bleed at some other place on the monitor which is inconvenient or may have a harsher color, etc.
> 
> The truth is you have to either learn to live with it, or play this roulette game and try your luck at one that may be SLIGHTLY better. Can you find one that is REALLY good in comparison? Probably a very low chance you'll find one that has no backlight bleeds and maybe a bit here or there on the top and OFF CENTER.
> 
> If you have backlight bleed off-center and on the top left...top right...KEEP IT. Otherwise you'll get the ones that bleed heavily on the bottom.
> 
> Trying to get one with no bleeds that are noticeable? Forget it. Save yourself the time, money, and frustration with false hope. Give up and wait for these monitors to hit OLED status.
> 
> Think of the odds when you play IPS Roulette. You'd have a better chance at Vegas.


There's one problem I have with your "expert" piece here... If backlight bleed is inherent to this technology as you say, why do manufacturers and retailers consider it to be a *defect?* Why is this not clarified by anyone as something to expect when buying a product of this nature to avoid these repeat RMA claims and forum threads? Why have I had several IPS monitors before which exhibit none of these issues aside from the higher end gaming monitors from Acer/ASUS?


----------



## TheLastUs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usrockband*
> 
> There's one problem I have with your "expert" piece here... If backlight bleed is inherent to this technology as you say, why do manufacturers and retailers consider it to be a *defect?* Why is this not clarified by anyone as something to expect when buying a product of this nature to avoid these repeat RMA claims and forum threads? Why have I had several IPS monitors before which exhibit none of these issues aside from the higher end gaming monitors from Acer/ASUS?


A1: Where do you see manufacturers consider this a defect? What's your source? The fact they take these back?

A2: They don't mind. It's your dime and usually time. They also take it back because they get money for it and there's a lack of education on behalf of the Customer Support people. They aren't supposed to be taking this back. And to assume this is not "clarified by anyone" is a gross exaggeration. I know quite a few CS reps who do inform customers it's normal. Now if you have bleeding showing during the daytime and in a non-black scene...then that's another story.

A3: "Several which exhibit NONE of these issues" This one is purely subjective. If you did have several IPS monitors which exhibited "NONE" (which I seriously doubt and more likely to believe you didn't check properly), then you got lucky. Unless you can provide real video proof of these monitors with "NO bleed whatsoever", this question is rather pointless.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastUs*
> 
> A1: Where do you see manufacturers consider this a defect? What's your source? The fact they take these back?
> 
> A2: They don't mind. It's your dime and usually time. They also take it back because they get money for it and there's a lack of education on behalf of the Customer Support people. They aren't supposed to be taking this back. And to assume this is not "clarified by anyone" is a gross exaggeration. I know quite a few CS reps who do inform customers it's normal. Now if you have bleeding showing during the daytime and in a non-black scene...then that's another story.
> 
> A3: "Several which exhibit NONE of these issues" This one is purely subjective. If you did have several IPS monitors which exhibited "NONE" (which I seriously doubt and more likely to believe you didn't check properly), then you got lucky. Unless you can provide real video proof of these monitors with "NO bleed whatsoever", this question is rather pointless.


This is why I still game on my Asus PB278Q . Yes its stuck at 60hz has considerable lag and no Gsync but man it looks good with no bleed. The problem with these new high refresh IPS displays is they just have poor quality panels. I'm itching so bad with the gpu horsepower I have to upgrade my display. Problem is there isn't anything worth a damn to make me do so. I'm not going back to TN and OLED is still just too expensive/big to justify the cost.


----------



## Bkral

So I told myself one last try... and man did I win the lotto. With backlights at 30, the bleed is only noticable when viewing the monitor from an extreme angle from below.

Now... will the bottom bezel plastidip?


----------



## usrockband

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastUs*
> 
> A1: Where do you see manufacturers consider this a defect? What's your source? The fact they take these back?
> 
> A2: They don't mind. It's your dime and usually time. They also take it back because they get money for it and there's a lack of education on behalf of the Customer Support people. They aren't supposed to be taking this back. And to assume this is not "clarified by anyone" is a gross exaggeration. I know quite a few CS reps who do inform customers it's normal. Now if you have bleeding showing during the daytime and in a non-black scene...then that's another story.
> 
> A3: "Several which exhibit NONE of these issues" This one is purely subjective. If you did have several IPS monitors which exhibited "NONE" (which I seriously doubt and more likely to believe you didn't check properly), then you got lucky. Unless you can provide real video proof of these monitors with "NO bleed whatsoever", this question is rather pointless.


Every single retailer in Canada considers backlight bleeding a defect, as does ASUS CS here. All of them accept and encourage exchanges / returns for BLB issues.

I'm sorry but that just seems like terrible ethics not to educate people about this stuff. It is _probably_ fair to assume the vast majority of users wouldn't notice / care about these types of issues, but when it comes to the more expensive 1000+ monitors, aka NOT the vast majority of users, like just take a look at all the threads on this site alone... I don't think it's inaccurate to say that people spending this money are going to be much more critical and analytical generally. Just seems extremely questionable why it wouldn't atleast be officially explained by anyone, why it takes an apparent random like yourself to come out and explain it to us.

I really don't think it is... I've owned several 300-400 monitors before and I have never, under any lighting conditions or monitor settings experienced anything near the amount of bleeding I have with the XB271, PG279, X34 or PG348. Granted the ultrawides are faaaaaaaar better than the former two monitors, however the point still stands.


----------



## Kazak119

tell me when the brightness of 28 is well visible glow in dark scenes, it is considered a marriage? and seen them in the daytime brightness at 50








This can glow like the fix yourself?


----------



## pennover

Is it yellowish and not very dependent on viewing angle, then it's back light bleed and can be a cause for return / RMA. Is it white, dependent on viewing angles and not visible at a 90 degree angle (straight on), then it's IPS glow, which unfortunately is inherent to the technology.


----------



## Bkral

So, I finally find a unit that has acceptable BLB... and now there's another issue.

If I have G-Sync for Windowed mode enabled in NCP, and play a game in windowed full screen, the top 2-3cm of the monitor flicker. This is limited to that very situation though. I can't play windowed games with G-sync enabled for windowed games. What a deal breaker.

Bleh... I give up. Back to the PG278q. IPS colors aren't worth not being able to use G-sync in Windowed.

Edit: It happens in all refresh rates.


----------



## Kazak119

please go to your photo blb, and a release of your model


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkral*
> 
> So, I finally find a unit that has acceptable BLB... and now there's another issue.
> 
> If I have G-Sync for Windowed mode enabled in NCP, and play a game in windowed full screen, the top 2-3cm of the monitor flicker. This is limited to that very situation though. I can't play windowed games with G-sync enabled for windowed games. What a deal breaker.
> 
> Bleh... I give up. Back to the PG278q. IPS colors aren't worth not being able to use G-sync in Windowed.
> 
> Edit: It happens in all refresh rates.


This has happened with me and another user in Fullscreen mode, I do not think it is the monitor, I would try a different power brick


----------



## Bkral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> This has happened with me and another user in Fullscreen mode, I do not think it is the monitor, I would try a different power brick


Not sure where to find another power brick. The monitor was purchased online.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkral*
> 
> Not sure where to find another power brick. The monitor was purchased online.


Does the ASUS PG279Q and ASUS PG348Q use the same power brick


----------



## Bkral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Does the ASUS PG279Q and ASUS PG348Q use the same power brick


One is a square, and the other is a noticeably larger rectangle, so I'm guessing the one for the PG348q is beefier. Don't have them available to get output off of them though.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkral*
> 
> One is a square, and the other is a noticeably larger rectangle, so I'm guessing the one for the PG348q is beefier. Don't have them available to get output off of them though.


Then the only thing to do would be to ask ASUS or the retailer to send another power brick


----------



## Kaitos

Hello there,

I am interested in buying this monitor, I readed on official site, that you need a gtx 980 ti for gsync and overclocking to 100hz. Why is that?
I have the standard gtx 980 in sli.. would that work? and if so,, Why not a single gtx 980? because they both have the same version of Displayport.

Thanks in advance

Greetings Kaitos


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaitos*
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> I am interested in buying this monitor, I readed on official site, that you need a gtx 980 ti for gsync and overclocking to 100hz. Why is that?
> I have the standard gtx 980 in sli.. would that work? and if so,, Why not a single gtx 980? because they both have the same version of Displayport.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Greetings Kaitos


You do not. The GTX 980Ti is just a recommended card to use. A GTX 980 will work fine with G-Sync and allow you to select 100hz no issue.


----------



## DashKingpin

Random picture I took earlier. Don't worry. My corsair k70 rgb rapidfire is at the post office waiting for me to pick it up.

Anyways. Thoughts after a few days. I owned the x34 and unfortunately I had really bad clouding, brutal backlight bleed and ips glow that was insanely distracting. Sent it back to newegg. They were always sold out and couldn't send me a replacement.

I ended up buying the pg348q a week later. Almost no backlight bleed. You literally can only see it if the screen is black, room is completely dark and the brightness is cranked to 100. It's as good as it'll get for an IPS. 100hz stable with my gtx 1070, and clarity out of the box was noticeably better than my x34. Could have just been my particular unit. Anyways. INSANELY happy with my pg348q despite it costing me 250$ more than the x34 I got on sale. I miss the RGB from the x34 but overall this monitor's build quality is just awesome. I have ZERO issues. I feel like I won the monitor lottery.


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DashKingpin*
> 
> 
> 
> Random picture I took earlier. Don't worry. My corsair k70 rgb rapidfire is at the post office waiting for me to pick it up.
> 
> Anyways. Thoughts after a few days. I owned the x34 and unfortunately I had really bad clouding, brutal backlight bleed and ips glow that was insanely distracting. Sent it back to newegg. They were always sold out and couldn't send me a replacement.
> 
> I ended up buying the pg348q a week later. Almost no backlight bleed. You literally can only see it if the screen is black, room is completely dark and the brightness is cranked to 100. It's as good as it'll get for an IPS. 100hz stable with my gtx 1070, and clarity out of the box was noticeably better than my x34. Could have just been my particular unit. Anyways. INSANELY happy with my pg348q despite it costing me 250$ more than the x34 I got on sale. I miss the RGB from the x34 but overall this monitor's build quality is just awesome. I have ZERO issues. I feel like I won the monitor lottery.


Take a picture of your glow on a black screen , the brightness of at least 30. Thanks


----------



## ozzy1925

I went to local pc shop to buy my 4th pg348q this one also reached 100hz without any problem but guess what? this one also have 3 dust under panel ,i think i should give up but i am really tired of stuck with the old 19" screen


----------



## pennover

So this vs the X34: Is it sheer luck to get a good sample w/o bleed, or is the PG348Q statistically better?


----------



## Bkral

It's a crap shoot. The pg348q is more likely to sit at 100hz without issues. That's the thing it has over the x34. Also, the predator emblem is tacky as ****.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pennover*
> 
> So this vs the X34: Is it sheer luck to get a good sample w/o bleed, or is the PG348Q statistically better?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkral*
> 
> It's a crap shoot. The pg348q is more likely to sit at 100hz without issues. That's the thing it has over the x34. Also, the predator emblem is tacky as ****.


The PG348Q does not have gamma adjustment in the settings while the X34 does, in case he wants it. And from what's I've seen lately there are less peoples reporting issues hitting 100 Hz with the X34 compared to the time around the initial release.


----------



## pennover

Thanks guys. I'm happy with my XB321HK, but was just curious, because I had to go through 4 unit on that one


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pennover*
> 
> Thanks guys. I'm happy with my XB321HK, but was just curious, because I had to go through 4 unit on that one


what was the issue


----------



## pennover

For my Acer XB321HK it went like this:

1. Back light bleed on the bottom right, large area
2. Back light bleed on the upper left, large area
3. Light back light bleed all over the place, clouds all over the place and one stuck stuck pixel in the central area
4. Perfect back light, no bleed at all but one dead pixel on the upper right. Very little glow

Decided to keep the last one because it's basically perfect except for the dead pixel, which is way up in the top right corner and so most of the time hidden by menus anyway. 4k glory ensues


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pennover*
> 
> For my Acer XB321HK it went like this:
> 
> 1. Back light bleed on the bottom right, large area
> 2. Back light bleed on the upper left, large area
> 3. Light back light bleed all over the place, clouds all over the place and one stuck stuck pixel in the central area
> 4. Perfect back light, no bleed at all but one dead pixel on the upper right. Very little glow
> 
> Decided to keep the last one because it's basically perfect except for the dead pixel, which is way up in the top right corner and so most of the time hidden by menus


well i cant belive i got 3 monitors and all of them had 3 dusts and funny thing is when i check the owners list i only see 1-2 people with dust and dead pixel


----------



## Metros

Anyone with the flickering at the top of the screen got it fixed yet or did you return the monitor


----------



## Bkral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Anyone with the flickering at the top of the screen got it fixed yet or did you return the monitor


I had the flickering when using G-Sync in windowed mode. There's nothing that can be done to fix it, it's a panel issue. Have to return or RMA.

I plan on trying one more panel, before I give up and go back to my dual Dell 1440p 144hz monitors.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkral*
> 
> I had the flickering when using G-Sync in windowed mode. There's nothing that can be done to fix it, it's a panel issue. Have to return or RMA.
> 
> I plan on trying one more panel, before I give up and go back to my dual Dell 1440p 144hz monitors.


So you do not have it in Fullscreen, I have it in Fullscrean, however when viewing a YouTube video of the same part where it flickers, the monitor is fine, so it must be something to do with G-Sync or the power brick


----------



## Bkral

It only happens when I have G-Sync enabled in a game while windowed. If I turn off windowed g-sync and run a game in windowed mode, it stops.

The common variable is G-Sync. It's likely the module. This is the second unit I've gotten with this issue. Which sucks, because this one has what I see as acceptable BLB at 50% brightness.

If you're in your return window, I'd just return it. The likelihood of it being the PSU is slim, seeing as how it's in a specific monitor mode and it's an issue multiple people have had. It's always the same 2-3 cm of the top of the screen.


----------



## edman911

Got my monitor Friday from Microcenter. Reluctant to do any BLB or Glow testing. It looks great. We are overclocking to 100 with no scan lines or dead pixels(from what I can tell). How do I determine the manufacture date? And if I must, how do I check for BLB and Glow?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pennover*
> 
> For my Acer XB321HK it went like this:
> 
> 1. Back light bleed on the bottom right, large area
> 2. Back light bleed on the upper left, large area
> 3. Light back light bleed all over the place, clouds all over the place and one stuck stuck pixel in the central area
> 4. Perfect back light, no bleed at all but one dead pixel on the upper right. Very little glow
> 
> Decided to keep the last one because it's basically perfect except for the dead pixel, which is way up in the top right corner and so most of the time hidden by menus anyway. 4k glory ensues


Look for a sticker on the back of the screen


----------



## pennover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Look for a sticker on the back of the screen


Haven't noticed such a sticker - on any of the monitors - but I didn't specifically look for it.


----------



## Halciet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pennover*
> 
> Haven't noticed such a sticker - on any of the monitors - but I didn't specifically look for it.


I think it's under the plastic cover for the cables, iirc.


----------



## ozzy1925

Here :


----------



## NotreDameGuy

Hello all,

New member here! Just bought the monitor and am very excited to add it along with my new build.

I have a question in regards to mounting. I was thinking of getting a Ergotech Freedom Arm, but wasn't sure on the weight of this monitor without the stand. With the stand it is listed at 25 pounds. The Ergotech Freedom arm can only hold up to 17.8 pounds, and the Heavy duty version is only for monitors between 20-30 pounds. Does anyone use a mount that could give me insight into what they use or if they happen to know the weight of the monitor alone without the base it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## sidewayz

hi guys, just wanna share mine. works good so far, have minimal blb lower left side.


----------



## Doomjoon

So, my replacement finally arrived, and I have to say that I'm pleased (I made my posts a while ago). For those that remember, the IPS glow and BLB is now MUCH more acceptable, the panel is overclocked to 100hz no problem, no scanline issues, no dead pixels, but the colours still seem a bit washed out compared to my laptop, I guess the laptop just has some overly-vibrant colours that I got used to.

EDIT: I've decided to play around with nvidia control panel settings, and it seems to help but I'm still undecided to final settings. For now I've set contrast to 70% (from 50%), gamma to 0.90 (from 1), and digital vibrance to 55% (from 50%). This seems like a good starting point but as I said I'll probably change this in the future.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomjoon*
> 
> So, my replacement finally arrived, and I have to say that I'm pleased (I made my posts a while ago). For those that remember, the IPS glow and BLB is now MUCH more acceptable, the panel is overclocked to 100hz no problem, no scanline issues, no dead pixels, but the colours still seem a bit washed out compared to my laptop, I guess the laptop just has some overly-vibrant colours that I got used to.
> 
> EDIT: I've decided to play around with nvidia control panel settings, and it seems to help but I'm still undecided to final settings. For now I've set contrast to 70% (from 50%), gamma to 0.90 (from 1), and digital vibrance to 55% (from 50%). This seems like a good starting point but as I said I'll probably change this in the future.


These settings make my screen look great!! Please if you update and find even better settings post here so I can adjust mine also


----------



## Doomjoon

Really? Seems like I'm not the only one with the washed-out colors issue then. Well uh, I've bumped the contrast to 72%, but toned down the gamma difference to 0.92 and digital vibrance to 52% (it really does screw with the colours a lot, a slight bump is all it needs imo). I'm still messing around with the settings as I do things though, and the settings themselves would obviously depend on your personal preference, monitor settings, the specific panel itself, and room lighting conditions.

Also a weird color anomaly I noticed, when I start up my PC, and I completely log in and am at my desktop, after a few seconds, suddenly some colour washing-out happens, I wonder what this is. Maybe some settings being loaded, like the ICC profile I use from TFTcentral, but I doubt that their profile would actually contribute to the washing-out of colours. Hm.

In any case, my quest to purge and exterminate washed-out colours continues.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomjoon*
> 
> Really? Seems like I'm not the only one with the washed-out colors issue then. Well uh, I've bumped the contrast to 72%, but toned down the gamma difference to 0.92 and digital vibrance to 52% (it really does screw with the colours a lot, a slight bump is all it needs imo). I'm still messing around with the settings as I do things though, and the settings themselves would obviously depend on your personal preference, monitor settings, the specific panel itself, and room lighting conditions.
> 
> Also a weird color anomaly I noticed, when I start up my PC, and I completely log in and am at my desktop, after a few seconds, suddenly some colour washing-out happens, I wonder what this is. Maybe some settings being loaded, like the ICC profile I use from TFTcentral, but I doubt that their profile would actually contribute to the washing-out of colours. Hm.
> 
> In any case, my quest to purge and exterminate washed-out colours continues.


You really shouldn't use an ICC profile that someone else created. Every monitor is different when it comes to calibration. The profile from TFTcentral could absolutely be the cause here. I guess they're okay to use if you apply it and everything looks good, but if something looks off get rid of the profile.


----------



## AnTiLooP

I've gotten this monitor and somewhat agree that the colors do appear washed out - yes, I have gsync enabled @ 100hz on as GTX1080, Windows 10 x64

Questions:

- do I need to install a specific driver for windows 10? noticed that the OS detects it as PnP monitor and thats it.
- Do i need to install an ICC profile, the one that's included in the CD ?
- I do not have a CDROM Drive, can I seek help from some of you to upload the default ICC profile somewhere so I can download ?
- Win10/Windows offers color calibration by default, is that something that's recommended for use? I believe there's also a section where it offers very basic gamma calibration.

thanks alot


----------



## bishopheals

any one been able to do a triple setup?

I'm thinking of doing a triple setup if anyone has done it let me know how it performs in Max resolution surround settings. Also how many vid card of the 1080 you running.


----------



## Metros

Still not sure if I should RMA my monitor (due to flickering at the top 2cm, normally happens during load screens for games, it does not really happen during gaming) the backlight bleed and IPS glow is great, along with no dead pixels or stuck pixels


----------



## Bkral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Still not sure if I should RMA my monitor (due to flickering at the top 2cm, normally happens during load screens for games, it does not really happen during gaming) the backlight bleed and IPS glow is great, along with no dead pixels or stuck pixels


Are you past replacement period from the retailer you got it at? If so, I would just let it go until it actually dies. But if you're still able to return to the retailer for another, I would. Never know if that flickering is going to get worse and worse.


----------



## sh77

I'm looking for some advice from any UK owners. The depth of this screen with the stand is quite insane. Do you know of any good desks (900mm-1000mm deep) that I can buy that'll give me some room in front? My current desk is only 680mm deep and my nose is practically touching the screen.

I've looked in all the usual places:- IKEA, Staples, Homebase, B&Q, Tesco, Argos etc ... but they're nowhere near the right dimensions....

I've only just bought it and I dread to think I'd have to return it ....

Thanks!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkral*
> 
> Are you past replacement period from the retailer you got it at? If so, I would just let it go until it actually dies. But if you're still able to return to the retailer for another, I would. Never know if that flickering is going to get worse and worse.


I might keep it, wait for it to be discontinued then ask for a upgrade


----------



## Bkral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I might keep it, wait for it to be discontinued then ask for a upgrade


Only the most honest.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I might keep it, wait for it to be discontinued then ask for a upgrade


I'm doing the same


----------



## Tryton1000

Dup post


----------



## Tryton1000

Hi all, New owner of this great monitor.. I have just a couple of questions.

1: Is is ok to leave the monitor at 100 MHz 24-7?

2: seems like the red logo at the bottom will not go out unless you turn it off. (Does it not go off during sleep)?

3: Should I have Display port and HDMI Deep sleep on or off?

thanks for all your help!


----------



## Swolern

Anyone here get into Battlefield One alpha and use this monitor with it? If so what GPU did you use and FPS did get?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Anyone here get into Battlefield One alpha and use this monitor with it? If so what GPU did you use and FPS did get?


I have not got into the Alpha (had every Battlefield though) however it uses the same engine as Battlefield 4 and Battlefront, so I would expect around the same FPS for the game


----------



## Ankhazam

Hello there,
a new PG348Q owner here







. I've tried to go over those 200 pages of PG348Q knowledge however I could not find the answer to my probably trivial yet important question:

Is it possible to set the monitor so it turns off Light-In-Motion when the computer is shut down and automatically re-enable it when the PC is powered on?

I have it connected to GTX 780 over DP and tried many OSD settings but found only 2 feasible workarounds:
- set LIM to preferred level and turn the display on and off manually upon PC shutdown/power on
- disable LIM completely and let the display sleep when the PC is shut down.

The issue is that I like LIM glow yet when I turn off the PC in my room I want to sleep in complete darkness and turning on/off the display is a hassle.

Best regards,
Ank


----------



## Tryton1000

Can I run this monitor overclocked @ 100 24-7 or not?


----------



## Tryton1000

Can I run this monitor overclocked 24-7 or not? **Just got off the phone with Asus, they said it is not recommended to keep your monitor overclocked. Put it back to 60hz after playing..


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tryton1000*
> 
> Can I run this monitor overclocked 24-7 or not? **Just got off the phone with Asus, they said it is not recommended to keep your monitor overclocked. Put it back to 60hz after playing..


I have not seen anyone say that they put it back to 60hz after gaming, I leave it on 100hz all the time


----------



## jaKalaKn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I might keep it, wait for it to be discontinued then ask for a upgrade


How does that work exactly? Do they do a straight swap and you add a bit more cash in? Do you contact ASUS directly. I have the original swift but there is an upgraded version out. Wondering it would work if i tried this?


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tryton1000*
> 
> Can I run this monitor overclocked 24-7 or not? **Just got off the phone with Asus, they said it is not recommended to keep your monitor overclocked. Put it back to 60hz after playing..


im not putting anything back, if it dies they give me a new one


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaKalaKn*
> 
> How does that work exactly? Do they do a straight swap and you add a bit more cash in? Do you contact ASUS directly. I have the original swift but there is an upgraded version out. Wondering it would work if i tried this?


The monitor has to be discontinued, then they have to give you an upgrade for free


----------



## RGSPro

Anyone else have their's fail like this yet? I tested it with another cable on my macbook pro and after I switched back to my windows computer you could see burn in type ghosting from the mac display properties to the left of the nvidia control panel.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have their's fail like this yet? I tested it with another cable on my macbook pro and after I switched back to my windows computer you could see burn in type ghosting from the mac display properties to the left of the nvidia control panel.


I've seen a couple of other peoples with this issue, they sent back the monitor and exchanged it with a new one.


----------



## egraphixstudios

I would get that exchanged. I have no burn in like that at all. Running off a 980ti with Lindy Cable.


----------



## RGSPro

I watched it happened instantly. One second it was working fine, next second it had a 16 color pallet and ghosting on the screen. Had to get an RMA from Asus, but they don't have any in stock. Really quite a shame, I wonder if they will all start failing like this, I have never seen an LCD do that before.


----------



## Metros

Does anyone notice any flicker during GTA 5, mainly the sky and clouds (for those with the flicker at the top 1-2cm and without it) can happen at any Hz rate


----------



## Bkral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Does anyone notice any flicker during GTA 5, mainly the sky and clouds (for those with the flicker at the top 1-2cm and without it) can happen at any Hz rate


I had this issue with 2 of the 4 panels I've had so far. It only occured when G-Sync was enabled for windowed mode and the game was then played in windowed mode. I could recreate the issue in games 100% of the time. Try running the game in full screen and see if it still flickers?


----------



## Bis2323

Hi all, I'm new on here. I recently bought an Asus PG348Q monitor and I am having extreme difficulty getting anything other than the native resolutions and hz. I'm running a EVGA GTX 1080 and cannot figure out why I am unable to get the hz increased. I have OC on in the OSD, have switched out DP cables, and tried all 3 DP ports on the graphic card. When I go into Nvidia control panel and up the hz the screen goes black and states out of range.

This is my second monitor and I am having the same exact issues. I connected my rig to my old Asus 24 inch LCD and was able to get 64hz through the DP, which the screen is only rated for 60hz so I am fairly confident that its not a GPU problem. I am hoping this is just user error or something opposed to Microcenter having a bad batch of these monitors (its a pain to return etc.)

Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## ozzy1925

I got my 5th monitor from amazon.This is may 2016 build. Better than all others in the past, only 1 dust under panel ,its really really hard to see, but blb as others.


----------



## Bis2323

Disregard my lost post. I found the answer on another thread.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkral*
> 
> I had this issue with 2 of the 4 panels I've had so far. It only occured when G-Sync was enabled for windowed mode and the game was then played in windowed mode. I could recreate the issue in games 100% of the time. Try running the game in full screen and see if it still flickers?


It only seems to happen when you drive a car at fast speeds, I am talking about all the sky, not just the top 1-2cm


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkral*
> 
> I had this issue with 2 of the 4 panels I've had so far. It only occured when G-Sync was enabled for windowed mode and the game was then played in windowed mode. I could recreate the issue in games 100% of the time. Try running the game in full screen and see if it still flickers?


It happens with G-Sync disabled, fullscreen, fullscreen windowed and 60hz, I think it is the game or NVIDIA drivers


----------



## AnimeNY

Newegg has this monitor available for sale as an open box.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236717R&ignorebbr=1

Anyone think its worth buying like this or are you better of buying ait as brand new?


----------



## Metros

Just tested the game on another monitor, the flickering seems to be drivers or the game


----------



## Bkral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Just tested the game on another monitor, the flickering seems to be drivers or the game


Interesting. Not the issue I was having though. Wish it was, I wouldn't have sent back that monitor if not. Happened in all games, swapped monitors and it went away. :\


----------



## adamrza

New PG348Q owner ... read this thread (actually studied it) before making the decision to buy this monitor. With the QC issues it was a touch and go decision ... but said "stuff it, im buying it" ... if i have issues ill just return it!

May 2016 build date and said im sure since March all issues would have been dealt ... well ...

one dead sub pixel (not the entire pixel ... just the green subpixel) ... so anything on a red or blue background its fine ... anything with some green in it ... it shows itself. Super tiny ... normal use wont notice it unless i go looking for it






black light bleed or IPS glow ... pretty much non existent ... it really is a stunning monitor










Retailer has a back order replacement unit for me come September, and ive been told "use your current one until your replacement comes in ... only thing make sure you don't throw your box or any retail packaging away"

My dilemma, the replacement could be worse. Mate also bought one at the same time as me and also a May 2016 build and he has a dead pixel and coil whine. So what are the chances of me getting another "defective" monitor??????

... Hear some people saying just return it and get your money back. After having experienced this monitor i cannot go back to anything else. This is the only monitor i want. It is utterly and disgustingly so .... just f-en amazing! (if only that silly green sub pixel can just awaken)


----------



## KickAssCop

Keep it. I haven't seen that kind of non existent BLB/Glow on any PG348Q screen. Especially on black background.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamrza*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> New PG348Q owner ... read this thread (actually studied it) before making the decision to buy this monitor. With the QC issues it was a touch and go decision ... but said "stuff it, im buying it" ... if i have issues ill just return it!
> 
> May 2016 build date and said im sure since March all issues would have been dealt ... well ...
> 
> one dead sub pixel (not the entire pixel ... just the green subpixel) ... so anything on a red or blue background its fine ... anything with some green in it ... it shows itself. Super tiny ... normal use wont notice it unless i go looking for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black light bleed or IPS glow ... pretty much non existent ... it really is a stunning monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retailer has a back order replacement unit for me come September, and ive been told "use your current one until your replacement comes in ... only thing make sure you don't throw your box or any retail packaging away"
> 
> 
> 
> My dilemma, the replacement could be worse. Mate also bought one at the same time as me and also a May 2016 build and he has a dead pixel and coil whine. So what are the chances of me getting another "defective" monitor??????
> 
> ... Hear some people saying just return it and get your money back. After having experienced this monitor i cannot go back to anything else. This is the only monitor i want. It is utterly and disgustingly so .... just f-en amazing! (if only that silly green sub pixel can just awaken)


Looks great, especially that next to no BLB in normal usage! If you go with the lottery you might get a better one but it could also be worse. I think I'd keep that if the dead subpixel can't be seen in normal usage and your usual sitting distance.

Here are a few more thoughts..

I felt the same after going through 4 PG279Q's. Every single one of them had varying and similar issues, and after 354 days of waiting and swapping I was done and didn't dare go through the lottery with this PG348Q.. What if I would've gotten worse and worse monitors?

Mine has scanlines and worse colors at any overclock, a bit of BLB on top left I sometimes notice in very dark scenes and some faint on top right. The BLB seems to be getting better over time. I've rubbed it carefully with a microfiber cloth, helped a little. It seems to come from the way the panel was put in place in the chassis.

February 2016 manufacturing date, got it in March.

So all in all, the dead subpixel must be annoying, but it's up to you if you wanna go with the lottery because lottery it is as we can see from this thread. Could the retailer agree to cross shipping so that you can test this and the possible new one side by side? It would be awesome if they'd agree to that! Then you could just choose







good luck whatever you'll do, please keep us posted









...and I can't go back either...the colors and everything are just so good at 60hz, and I sometimes OC just for fun and try not to see the scanlines.

I've checked PG348Q and X34 in stores and both models had scanlines so I guess it's something to do with the monitor design (g-sync, overclock, panel changes) and/or bandwidth. The panel was designed as a 60hz panel originally after all, the overclock is just an extra at least partially enabled by G-Sync.

I love this. I sometimes stop working or gaming and just marvel at the great colors and details. Recommended for blu ray movies too.


----------



## adamrza

Thanks peeps... The intention is when the new one comes to test it at the retailer. They into selling overclocked machines to clients and generally have a test bed of machines which I can test...

Sent from my iPhone 6s Plus


----------



## Ankhazam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ankhazam*
> 
> Hello there,
> a new PG348Q owner here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've tried to go over those 200 pages of PG348Q knowledge however I could not find the answer to my probably trivial yet important question:
> 
> Is it possible to set the monitor so it turns off Light-In-Motion when the computer is shut down and automatically re-enable it when the PC is powered on?
> 
> I have it connected to GTX 780 over DP and tried many OSD settings but found only 2 feasible workarounds:
> - set LIM to preferred level and turn the display on and off manually upon PC shutdown/power on
> - disable LIM completely and let the display sleep when the PC is shut down.
> 
> The issue is that I like LIM glow yet when I turn off the PC in my room I want to sleep in complete darkness and turning on/off the display is a hassle.
> 
> Best regards,
> Ank


So many owners and no one has any idea for this issue?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ankhazam*
> 
> So many owners and no one has any idea for this issue?


No, it is not possible as the ASUS PG348Q gets power from the power adapter, it only needs the computer to display an image

You will have to turn the monitor off, if you do not want LIM


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamrza*
> 
> Thanks peeps... The intention is when the new one comes to test it at the retailer. They into selling overclocked machines to clients and generally have a test bed of machines which I can test...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s Plus


I am in the same situation as you, I can sometimes get flickering at the top 1-2cm of the monitor, normally happens in loading screens. My monitor gets to 100hz, no coil whine, almost no back light bleed, almost no IP, no dead pixels and no stuck pixels


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ankhazam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ankhazam*
> 
> Hello there,
> a new PG348Q owner here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've tried to go over those 200 pages of PG348Q knowledge however I could not find the answer to my probably trivial yet important question:
> 
> Is it possible to set the monitor so it turns off Light-In-Motion when the computer is shut down and automatically re-enable it when the PC is powered on?
> 
> I have it connected to GTX 780 over DP and tried many OSD settings but found only 2 feasible workarounds:
> - set LIM to preferred level and turn the display on and off manually upon PC shutdown/power on
> - disable LIM completely and let the display sleep when the PC is shut down.
> 
> The issue is that I like LIM glow yet when I turn off the PC in my room I want to sleep in complete darkness and turning on/off the display is a hassle.
> 
> Best regards,
> Ank
> 
> 
> 
> So many owners and no one has any idea for this issue?
Click to expand...

It's not an issue... The light is literally being powered off the power supply to the monitor. The display port cable is only carrying an image signal to your monitor. Unless Asus brings a firmware update to the monitor itself to turn off the logo when the monitors goes to sleep or off then maybe...

Sent from my iPhone 6s Plus


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adamrza*
> 
> Thanks peeps... The intention is when the new one comes to test it at the retailer. They into selling overclocked machines to clients and generally have a test bed of machines which I can test...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s Plus
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the same situation as you, I can sometimes get flickering at the top 1-2cm of the monitor, normally happens in loading screens. My monitor gets to 100hz, no coil whine, almost no back light bleed, almost no IP, no dead pixels and no stuck pixels
Click to expand...

Have you requested a replacement?... Or sticking with your monitor. Catch 22 get a worse monitor... Or get a refund (I can't buy another monitor except this)... But then my wallet says you spent a bloody lot of money on a screen that is almost the price of a uhd 65 inch series 8 Samsung TV.... and it should be perfect... No room for negotiation.

We should all just exercise our consumer rights not to accept sub par performance. Told myself I'll test my replacement and if it is not right I'll ask for a refund







... Hard as it may be....else Asus gets away with sub standard manufacturing processes etc. If you buy a 2017 Porsche turbo s and the stitching on your headrest is starting to come off... Will you accept that? Or you have a dead pixel on your Porsche pcm screen?... Why should this be any different?

Sent from my iPhone 6s Plus


----------



## Ankhazam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamrza*
> 
> It's not an issue... The light is literally being powered off the power supply to the monitor. The display port cable is only carrying an image signal to your monitor. Unless Asus brings a firmware update to the monitor itself to turn off the logo when the monitors goes to sleep or off then maybe...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s Plus


Yup true that, I only thought that there is some magic combination of settings that would allow it with current firmware


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamrza*
> 
> Have you requested a replacement?... Or sticking with your monitor. Catch 22 get a worse monitor... Or get a refund (I can't buy another monitor except this)... But then my wallet says you spent a bloody lot of money on a screen that is almost the price of a uhd 65 inch series 8 Samsung TV.... and it should be perfect... No room for negotiation.
> 
> We should all just exercise our consumer rights not to accept sub par performance. Told myself I'll test my replacement and if it is not right I'll ask for a refund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Hard as it may be....else Asus gets away with sub standard manufacturing processes etc. If you buy a 2017 Porsche turbo s and the stitching on your headrest is starting to come off... Will you accept that? Or you have a dead pixel on your Porsche pcm screen?... Why should this be any different?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s Plus


That is different though, monitors can have many different problems, along with that I cannot notice it during game play, it does not seem to be a massive issue, although I would like to return it for another monitor, this one is so close to perfect that I might keep it. I do not want to keep having to return multiple monitors just to fix this issue or then have other issues.


----------



## Metros

Could someone give me a GPU driver version (that has this monitor) where it does not flicker, as GTA 5 and Elite Dangerous has flicker on blue colours


----------



## Evo X

Hey guys, trying to decide between this and the Acer X34 Predator.

Anyone have experience with both?

Coming from a first gen 27" ROG Swift.


----------



## bishopheals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Hey guys, trying to decide between this and the Acer X34 Predator.
> 
> Anyone have experience with both?
> 
> Coming from a first gen 27" ROG Swift.


I have a video that I am working on reviewing the Rog Swift 34 inch and rog swift 27 inch 4k. might help you decide.

Here you go if your interested
http://www.overclock.net/t/1606906/asus-strix-super-clock-gtx-1080-rog-pg348-pg27a


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Hey guys, trying to decide between this and the Acer X34 Predator.
> 
> Anyone have experience with both?
> 
> Coming from a first gen 27" ROG Swift.


ASUS is better.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Hey guys, trying to decide between this and the Acer X34 Predator.
> 
> Anyone have experience with both?
> 
> Coming from a first gen 27" ROG Swift.


Asus looks and feels better and the X34 scanlines are more visible but both I tried have them! I chose Asus too.


----------



## LiamYules

So, I'm having some trouble

Basically with this monitor I sometimes see what appears to be a tear like artifact - it moves from the bottom of the monitor to the top of the panel.

This only appears when gaming


----------



## adamrza

Someone has highly recommended getting a certified high bandwidth DP cable for the Asus ROG 34" which should mitigate allot of issues (like scan lines etc, flickering etc) according to him

Anyone care to comment on the validity of such a statement?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamrza*
> 
> Someone has highly recommended getting a certified high bandwidth DP cable for the Asus ROG 34" which should mitigate allot of issues (like scan lines etc, flickering etc) according to him
> 
> Anyone care to comment on the validity of such a statement?


I got a Lindy Chromo cable, it did see a massive change, however other people on here have reported that scan lines were less noticeable

Could someone tell me if they see flicker in the sky during this video

https://vid.me/OrYl


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Hey guys, trying to decide between this and the Acer X34 Predator.
> 
> Anyone have experience with both?
> 
> Coming from a first gen 27" ROG Swift.


Got both, literally the same thing in terms of specs really. Get a good sample on either and your golden as they effectively do the same thing.. I do slightly prefer the RGB ambient lighting on the X34 which is quiet a nice touch vs the red only ROG eye. The X34A version has most the same features such as the swivel stand comparable to this panel that the initial X34 did not have. One thing I really prefer on my PG348Q is the button placement and joystick navigation, very fluid and intuitive vs the button placement on the X34, but not the biggest of issue as I guess your not always fiddling with the buttons there. I believe the upcoming X34P will have a button placement location similar to the ROG.

In a nutshell, I would pick whichever is cheaper being honest, there is still an element of lottery with both panels unless you really prefer one over the other aesthetically. I find the X34's back horrible being honest but its against the wall so meh.


----------



## -terabyte-

The PG348Q MSRP is $100 higher compared to the X34. If you're looking for the cheaper option then get a X34, unless there is some kind of awesome offer on the Asus one.


----------



## Metros

Also if you are in the UK, the ACER version only has a two year warranty, compared to the three year warranty on the ASUS version


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I got a Lindy Chromo cable, it did see a massive change, however other people on here have reported that scan lines were less noticeable
> 
> Could someone tell me if they see flicker in the sky during this video
> 
> https://vid.me/OrYl


Nope...Looks fine to me!?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamrza*
> 
> Nope...Looks fine to me!?


Yep same cable, no issues for me here.


----------



## Metros

This is a better video to see the flicker/flashing, it seems to be GTA 5 that is the problem as multiple people have this issue. It happens when you drive fast in a car and look at the sky, could someone else test this problem


----------



## Dysar

I'm not sure if this was posted in thread, i read about 60 pages. My problem is probably silly but for some reason Nvidia CP only shows 50 and 60hz after i OC the panel. I did the turning off after setting OC, unplug DP cable, but still won't show any other refresh rates.


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dysar*
> 
> I'm not sure if this was posted in thread, i read about 60 pages. My problem is probably silly but for some reason Nvidia CP only shows 50 and 60hz after i OC the panel. I did the turning off after setting OC, unplug DP cable, but still won't show any other refresh rates.


You using the dp cable right? Can only hit 100hz on display port cable NOT hdmi. When you look at your OSD settings it shows 100hz?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> This is a better video to see the flicker/flashing, it seems to be GTA 5 that is the problem as multiple people have this issue. It happens when you drive fast in a car and look at the sky, could someone else test this problem


Can't see any flickering in GTA5, then again I can't see much flickering in that video either so may just be me.


----------



## Dysar

Yes i'm using the DP cable, it's showing 100hz on the ocd but when i hit the turbo button it won't move off 60hz.


----------



## Metros

For those with the flickering at the top of the screen, do you notice a black or white line going across the top where the flicker happens


----------



## Doomjoon

I just want to report that I also experience flickering in some specific scenarios and some specific games, but it's not enough of an issue for me to RMA or anything. Still, a solution would be nice. And no, I didn't notice any lines.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomjoon*
> 
> I just want to report that I also experience flickering in some specific scenarios and some specific games, but it's enough of an issue for me to RMA or anything. Still, a solution would be nice. And no, I didn't notice any lines.


Is it at the top 1-2cm of the monitor


----------



## Swolern

Anyone here figure out a way to hack ULMB/Lightboost on the Swift?


----------



## Evo X

Thanks for the help fellas. Ended up buying one of these. Will post impressions once I get everything setup and try it out.


----------



## AnimeNY

Newegg has the PG348Q avialiable as an open box for $1,060 and supposdly it still carries the Asus 3 year warranty,i spoke with a newegg rep and have been told this.Does anyone think its worth giving a shot?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimeNY*
> 
> Newegg has the PG348Q avialiable as an open box for $1,060 and supposdly it still carries the Asus 3 year warranty,i spoke with a newegg rep and have been told this.Does anyone think its worth giving a shot?


Open box items are basically returned right. I would imagine returned ones will usually have some minor issues such as quiet a bit of bleed, possibly a dead pixel etc which prior customer thought was unacceptable but by ASUS / Newegg standards is fine and sell able. Would just be somewhat cautious buying returned item with this and the X34 panels due to the various issues that can affect them. Just my two cents however.


----------



## MuscleBound

Hows this compared to the Acer predator x34 panel and Image quality wise? SSDD??


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Hows this compared to the Acer predator x34 panel and Image quality wise? SSDD??


Same image pretty much and similar performance and game play. Same thing, different wrapper when I compare the two. This panel does have nicer On Screen Display however and much nicer navigation method with the joystick around the side. It also has swivel on the stand while the normal X34 does not, only the X34A does. The X34 does have a nice RGB underglow lighting which does add some ambiance while the ROG is the Red eye only. I prefer the ROG more aesthetically but really thats' a personal thing.


----------



## adamrza

Cleaning this monitor is a pain.... With a slightly damp microfiber cloth and then dry microfiber the matte anti glare streaks up allot...


----------



## Bkral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamrza*
> 
> Cleaning this monitor is a pain.... With a slightly damp microfiber cloth and then dry microfiber the matte anti glare streaks up allot...


I use invisible glass on all of my monitors for years as well as my 65" tv, and have had no issues with it.


----------



## dkl123

Hi everyone. I was an anonymous follower to this thread and read pretty much from start to finish and made an account just to post my experience with this monitor.

I went through 7 monitors to get an "acceptable" condition monitor. I know individual experiences vary, but I have never experienced such lack of quality control on a monitor... ever.

I knew backlight bleed was something to be accepted for this monitor and to be honest, some backlight bleed didn't bother me, as long as I couldn't see it during gaming. I also do know that taking photos in a dark room of backlight bleed will overexpose the bleeding... heavily exaggerating the bleed. I also accepted the fact that on a pitch black screen, bleeding is expected to be noticeable, but that there are very few times I would experience this.

That being said...

7 monitors: 2 online retailers, 5 b&m

First 2 monitors: 2 dead pixels each. I was looking for them and maybe would not have noticed them otherwise. However, knowing that I would spend $1300 on a monitor... I could not accept a pixel flaw. Both had backlight bleeding but was acceptable (can only see in pitch black background).

Monitors 3 and 4: "heavy backlight bleed" - Heavy, as in orange hue on each corner and a massive cloud of orange hue on one or two corners. This bled through to semi-dark scences (ie: gaming, movies, etc.)

Monitor 5: stuck blue pixel, bad backlight bleed

Monitor 6: stand is not level. left side drooped down half an inch compared to the right.

Monitor 7: acceptable backlight bleed (same as monitors 1 and 2). I can see it clearly, but only in pitch black.

I have never been through such a nightmare in exchanging such a heavy-packaged monitor.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkl123*
> 
> Hi everyone. I was an anonymous follower to this thread and read pretty much from start to finish and made an account just to post my experience with this monitor.
> 
> I went through 7 monitors to get an "acceptable" condition monitor. I know individual experiences vary, but I have never experienced such lack of quality control on a monitor... ever.
> 
> I knew backlight bleed was something to be accepted for this monitor and to be honest, some backlight bleed didn't bother me, as long as I couldn't see it during gaming. I also do know that taking photos in a dark room of backlight bleed will overexpose the bleeding... heavily exaggerating the bleed. I also accepted the fact that on a pitch black screen, bleeding is expected to be noticeable, but that there are very few times I would experience this.
> 
> That being said...
> 
> 7 monitors: 2 online retailers, 5 b&m
> 
> First 2 monitors: 2 dead pixels each. I was looking for them and maybe would not have noticed them otherwise. However, knowing that I would spend $1300 on a monitor... I could not accept a pixel flaw. Both had backlight bleeding but was acceptable (can only see in pitch black background).
> 
> Monitors 3 and 4: "heavy backlight bleed" - Heavy, as in orange hue on each corner and a massive cloud of orange hue on one or two corners. This bled through to semi-dark scences (ie: gaming, movies, etc.)
> 
> Monitor 5: stuck blue pixel, bad backlight bleed
> 
> Monitor 6: stand is not level. left side drooped down half an inch compared to the right.
> 
> Monitor 7: acceptable backlight bleed (same as monitors 1 and 2). I can see it clearly, but only in pitch black.
> 
> I have never been through such a nightmare in exchanging such a heavy-packaged monitor.


You should've bought it in-store so u could check it before bringing it home.


----------



## Martha Stewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkl123*
> 
> Monitor 6: stand is not level. left side drooped down half an inch compared to the right.
> 
> .


I thought I was the only one with that issue








I had to exchange my first one as it was uneven and sloped, the return dept at B&H thought I was crazy lol.

Super odd how that is even a problem, how does that even happen? Aren't those parts all made the same ? Never in my hundreds of different monitors I've had have I ever seen that.


----------



## dkl123

Not sure. I'm sure it has to do with the slightest deformity in the plastic or metal hinge.

ANYWAYS...

Ended up returning Monitor #7 for good! No more exchanges!!

This monitor had very bad scanlines. I read about scanlines, but never really did much research about them so when I saw these grey horizontal lines throughout my entire screen, I thought it was a panel defect until I read more about scanlines.

Some people don't seem to mind which is odd to me. Scanlines are way more instrusive than blacklight bleeding or dead pixels in my opinion. I have a dell gsync panel so comparing the gaming experience really emphasizes how poor the picture looks with those grey lines.

I told the store manager that these should not be sold. It's no wonder that all of their gsync monitors EXCEPT FOR the 34 inch ultrawide gsync (acer & asus) are the only ones they have in stock.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkl123*
> 
> Not sure. I'm sure it has to do with the slightest deformity in the plastic or metal hinge.
> 
> ANYWAYS...
> 
> Ended up returning Monitor #7 for good! No more exchanges!!
> 
> This monitor had very bad scanlines. I read about scanlines, but never really did much research about them so when I saw these grey horizontal lines throughout my entire screen, I thought it was a panel defect until I read more about scanlines.
> 
> Some people don't seem to mind which is odd to me. Scanlines are way more instrusive than blacklight bleeding or dead pixels in my opinion. I have a dell gsync panel so comparing the gaming experience really emphasizes how poor the picture looks with those grey lines.
> 
> I told the store manager that these should not be sold. It's no wonder that all of their gsync monitors EXCEPT FOR the 34 inch ultrawide gsync (acer & asus) are the only ones they have in stock.


It could also be the price, that is why many people do not want them


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It could also be the price, that is why many people do not want them


yeah g sync should be free like Freesync.


----------



## Nunzi

I had my monitor for 2 weeks now so far its working good, no dead pixels, stand sits flush ,100mhz no problem & no scan lines

I do have a little back light bleed in the corners .........


----------



## StreaMRoLLeR

Today ascended with PG348Q,
March 2016
No Scanlines
100HZ
No Coil Whine
No Dead Pixel
HOWEVER 4 corners have BLB only BOTTOM LEFT is kiiling me



http://imgur.com/mOtCb

 (85cm away) i think all PG348Q have some glow / BLB on bottom left side :/


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streamroller*
> 
> Today ascended with PG348Q,
> March 2016
> No Scanlines
> 100HZ
> No Coil Whine
> No Dead Pixel
> HOWEVER 4 corners have BLB only BOTTOM LEFT is kiiling me
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/mOtCb
> 
> (85cm away) i think all PG348Q have some glow / BLB on bottom left side :/


That looks pretty good- bet it looks even less with the naked eye.
Just forget it and enjoy the monitor.
Can u turn that red logo off??


----------



## StreaMRoLLeR

You can under System Setup>Light in Motion.
For GLOW its visible with naked sorry sadly,(only bothers at pitch black room+ loading screens)
edit:checked again what u see in photo=i see same no overexposure so not bad then


----------



## Martha Stewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streamroller*
> 
> Today ascended with PG348Q,
> March 2016
> No Scanlines
> 100HZ
> No Coil Whine
> No Dead Pixel
> HOWEVER 4 corners have BLB only BOTTOM LEFT is kiiling me
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/mOtCb
> 
> (85cm away) i think all PG348Q have some glow / BLB on bottom left side :/


That looks great keep it!


----------



## StreaMRoLLeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> That looks pretty good- bet it looks even less with the naked eye.
> Just forget it and enjoy the monitor.
> Can u turn that red logo off??


Reduced brightness to 50 and now its better. 50 is good at Morning/Night Gamig sessions ??


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streamroller*
> 
> Reduced brightness to 50 and now its better. 50 is good at Morning/Night Gamig sessions ??


What manufacture date is your monitor?


----------



## Metros

So I have the flickering at the top 1-2cm of the monitor, as I have that issue, there is a faint black line going across the monitor at the top 1-2cm, can only really see it when you have a gray image, like smoke in Battlefield 4, when you are inside it.

I am not sure if I should RMA it and get another one, as that person above had many different samples and they all had major problems


----------



## StreaMRoLLeR

March 2016


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> So I have the flickering at the top 1-2cm of the monitor, as I have that issue, there is a faint black line going across the monitor at the top 1-2cm, can only really see it when you have a gray image, like smoke in Battlefield 4, when you are inside it.
> 
> I am not sure if I should RMA it and get another one, as that person above had many different samples and they all had major problems


So this started recently? Or was it there from the beginning?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> So this started recently? Or was it there from the beginning?


It has been there since I got the monitor in February


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It has been there since I got the monitor in February


Damn they charge 1200 for this crap and they can't even do proper QC?
You should've got the Samsung. Samsung I bet has far superior QC.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Damn they charge 1200 for this crap and they can't even do proper QC?
> You should've got the Samsung. Samsung I bet has far superior QC.


They do not have a 100hz model


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> They do not have a 100hz model


60hz is more than enough- its life-like.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> 60hz is more than enough- its life-like.


I would not get 60hz now, it would be a downgrade


----------



## StreaMRoLLeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> 60hz is more than enough- its life-like.


60hz-100hz is night and day mate..


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streamroller*
> 
> 60hz-100hz is night and day mate..


+1


----------



## Metros

Could someone else with an ASUS PG348Q do this test, set the background colour to the top right gray image in the Personalisation setting and then view from my distance and tell me if you notice this black faint border at the top of the monitor


----------



## Mercureal

Hey guys, I figured this would be the best place to ask a question about this monitor.

So right now I'm using an XB271HU and I really do love it, however with Black Friday/Cyber Monday coming up, I might be able to swing selling my Acer and picking up this monster. While I would probably be able to try out the Asus for a bit and decide if I want to keep it, I'd kinda like to hear from those who have had it for a good while and have gotten past the "honeymoon phase" with the panel.

I'm especially interested in hearing from those who also have used the Acer like mine, or the Asus PG279Q, as these are my current benchmark. Particularly, I'd like to hear anyone's thoughts on 100hz vs 165hz. Additionally, my main interest are racing games (which is really why I'm interested in 21:9) so if anyone has experience playing those on this monitor please tell me your thoughts. I'm still a bit concerned if 100hz will be fast enough, especially now that I've been at 165hz. I don't really play competitively though, so I would imagine the immersion of 21:9 would be more useful to me. I guess the best way to phrase the question is: When playing games (specifically racing) how much of a benefit did the additional horizontal POV provide you?

I am aware of the issues the X34 had at launch, and I've seen a few people have issues with this monitor, so I wanted to get a general consensus on QC for this monitor if anyone has experience. I'm not too picky about IPS glow as it's gonna be a part of having a large IPS display, however I would like to avoid BLB if possible.

I'll be reading back through this thread as well, but I wanted to get an idea as to whether this monitor would be appropriate for my personal use-case. I've seen one in store, but not being able to actually play games on it makes that experience somewhat useless to me. I look forward to hearing any advice you guys have.

Thanks


----------



## MCFC

qc for this is terrible i just gave up after 3 rmas


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> qc for this is terrible i just gave up after 3 rmas


If you don't mind me asking, what were the issues you had? I'm mostly concerned about scanlines, coil whine, and the overclocking issues. I can tolerate some IPS glow, but major BLB would be a no go.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what were the issues you had? I'm mostly concerned about scanlines, coil whine, and the overclocking issues. I can tolerate some IPS glow, but major BLB would be a no go.


You might get that black bar issue I just linked it chat, found four owners with it now. The coil whine and overclocking issue is rare, the most common issue seems to be IPS glow


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You might get that black bar issue I just linked it chat, found four owners with it now. The coil whine and overclocking issue is rare, the most common issue seems to be IPS glow


Thanks for the heads up, I did see your post, but right now I've only seen yours with that, but maybe looking at one in person, this issue is easier to spot. I'm definitely used to the glow, I've been on IPS for a couple years now, and the Acer is no different. I'm mainly concerned about horrible BLB that takes up 30% of the screen. White IPS glow is perfectly reasonable IMO


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, I did see your post, but right now I've only seen yours with that, but maybe looking at one in person, this issue is easier to spot. I'm definitely used to the glow, I've been on IPS for a couple years now, and the Acer is no different. I'm mainly concerned about horrible BLB that takes up 30% of the screen. White IPS glow is perfectly reasonable IMO


No, that is normally an issue with AU Optronic monitors (the 144hz IPS) however these are made by LG, so they have less issues


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> No, that is normally an issue with AU Optronic monitors (the 144hz IPS) however these are made by LG, so they have less issues


That's refreshing to hear. I'll keep an eye on this thread until I make my decision. Thanks for the information. Hopefully I'll get some more opinions as well.


----------



## Metros

So does anyone else have that issue I linked?


----------



## StreaMRoLLeR

i didnt see any pg348Q users with white glow,actually white glow is BLB and dont go if u move head around it should be still there.I have ips glow blb in all corners.Bottom right and upper right in ORANGE HUE glow and its perfectly fine in pitch black room / scenes.However i have YELLOW ips glow in bottom left (ALL PG348Q reported bottom left ips glow) which can be annoying if u sit close.Mine is like %8 of bottom left and reduced to minimum if i sit 90cm away and set to 50 brightness.
Most unlucky thing u experience is SCAN LINES at 100HZ









Here is mine.Camera IS NOT OVEREXPOSE what u see here is what i see exactly









Here is what i see if sit TOO CLOSE and brightness to 60


----------



## Mercureal

That's not terrible, not really any worse than my previous IPS panel before getting the Acer, and I never really noticed it until I actually looked for it. Like you said, scanlines are the worst thing, additionally something like Metros' black bar situation.

If it's like my Acer, you never notice the glow unless you look for it, or if you are always viewing pitch-black content. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> That's not terrible, not really any worse than my previous IPS panel before getting the Acer, and I never really noticed it until I actually looked for it. Like you said, scanlines are the worst thing, additionally something like Metros' black bar situation.
> 
> If it's like my Acer, you never notice the glow unless you look for it, or if you are always viewing pitch-black content. Thanks for sharing!


I would like more people to test this black bar, as so far everyone who has tested it, has the same problem, not sure if this is a problem affecting all panels at the moment


----------



## StreaMRoLLeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I would like more people to test this black bar, as so far everyone who has tested it, has the same problem, not sure if this is a problem affecting all panels at the moment


tell me more about it if its effect daily gaming / surfing stuff i will test,but if its only appear in certain programs no point pushing it,like 20 fps g sync pendulum demo


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Could someone else with an ASUS PG348Q do this test, set the background colour to the top right gray image in the Personalisation setting and then view from my distance and tell me if you notice this black faint border at the top of the monitor


Tested...Not as pronounced as yours... Def Not a deal breaker for me


----------



## adamrza

Those with bad glow etc. With a dimly lit room and a black background. Try gently massaging the monitor areas where there is a "bad" glow with a microfiber or velvet cloth... The BLB and glow intensity changes and depending where you finish with your cloth. Got mine to bealmost non existent doing this

I know it sounds silly...


----------



## StreaMRoLLeR

or should go worse state,you push the panel back and you have chance to widen blb


----------



## Xelar

*Judder, Ghosting and Motion-Stuttering when watching Videos*

I´m observig a pretty heavy ghosting and motion-stuttering when watching Videos, even in 1080p. Streaming, offline and Blueray. Especially when panning. It really looks very juddery. As if there were only like 15 fps. I almost prefer watching videos on my 300€ Eizo monitor now... I tried turning g-sync off, v-sync off, reducing Hz from 100 to 95, 90, OD-mode off to extreme, different software players, etc. It doesn´t get better.

Doesn´t happen when playing games with decent FPS.

GC is a GTX 1080. But it also happens using integrated graphics.

Do you guys have the same issue?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streamroller*
> 
> tell me more about it if its effect daily gaming / surfing stuff i will test,but if its only appear in certain programs no point pushing it,like 20 fps g sync pendulum demo


No, you can see it during gaming, normally happens on gray colours however you can see it in the sky, can happen at any FPS


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamrza*
> 
> Tested...Not as pronounced as yours... Def Not a deal breaker for me


You are using a different colour, that is why it is not as noticeable


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You are using a different colour, that is why it is not as noticeable


post your exact colour here and I'll test it


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streamroller*
> 
> or should go worse state,you push the panel back and you have chance to widen blb


Nope normal wiping... No Need to push the panel in or anything. That would be dawarnism at play


----------



## Metros

Go to Personalistion then background, select solid colour and then select the gray on the top right line, the last one of the top line


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Go to Personalistion then background, select solid colour and then select the gray on the top right line, the last one of the top line


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamrza*


It seems about the same, I wonder if every sample is affect by this then, not had anyone out of six people say they do not have this issue


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> qc for this is terrible i just gave up after 3 rmas


How long did the RMA take until you received the new monitor


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xelar*
> 
> *Judder, Ghosting and Motion-Stuttering when watching Videos*
> 
> I´m observig a pretty heavy ghosting and motion-stuttering when watching Videos, even in 1080p. Streaming, offline and Blueray. Especially when panning. It really looks very juddery. As if there were only like 15 fps. I almost prefer watching videos on my 300€ Eizo monitor now... I tried turning g-sync off, v-sync off, reducing Hz from 100 to 95, 90, OD-mode off to extreme, different software players, etc. It doesn´t get better.
> 
> Doesn´t happen when playing games with decent FPS.
> 
> GC is a GTX 1080. But it also happens using integrated graphics.
> 
> Do you guys have the same issue?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamrza*


Whats that at the top right?
Uniformity sucks on this.


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Whats that at the top right?
> Uniformity sucks on this.


That's just a reflection of light from the open door


----------



## Metros

So does anyone actually not have this black line issue, as if it affects every sample we could get a recall


----------



## Metros

So I have found out what the problem is with the black bar, if you disable overclocking you do not get the black bar. So it is a problem with the overclock that is causing the issue

I have had the monitor the longest here, so perhaps this is something that will happen when you have 100hz enabled after some time


----------



## Metros

So this is testing the black line at different overclock settings

This is no overclock



This is 100hz overclock



This is 75hz overclock



This is 100hz overclock in OSD and 60hz in NVIDIA Control Panel (60hz overall)



Therefore as you notice the higher the overclock the more visible the black bar is on the monitor, this could happen over a certain amount of time, if you do not use the overclock there is no black bar


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> So this is testing the black line at different overclock settings
> 
> Therefore as you notice the higher the overclock the more visible the black bar is on the monitor, this could happen over a certain amount of time, if you do not use the overclock there is no black bar


Dude ur monitor looks pretty damn perfect. Color and contrast uniformity is decent too.
Just forget the grey line and enjoy it.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Dude ur monitor looks pretty damn perfect. Color and contrast uniformity is decent too.
> Just forget the grey line and enjoy it.


I cannot enjoy it, I keep seeing that black bar now when gaming. I will have to send it back for RMA, unless I find out this issue effects every sample (so far it does) I have almost no backlight bleed and IPS glow as well


----------



## Mercureal

Next time I go to my local Fry's I'll try this on their display model and see if the black bar is there. I could probably let this issue slide if it was something that only appeared in this specific use-case. But really annoying that it happens in the first place. Definitely a bummer for Metros, I understand him being upset.


----------



## Ankhazam

Hi there,
I've been in touch with Asus support regarding my issue with the stand of PG348Q. Would you mind checking the relevant thread on official forums and vote in my poll?
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?86771-PG348Q-Light-In-Motion-Power-Saving-POLL

Best regards,
Ank


----------



## StreaMRoLLeR

Pulled the trigger and did your method with my ultra high quality SONAX microfiber,i would thank you ITS BETTER NOW i pushed the panel back BLB is changed.its much much better now THANKS MATE:thumb:





































@ADAMRZA


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streamroller*
> 
> Pulled the trigger and did your method with my ultra high quality SONAX microfiber,i would thank you ITS BETTER NOW i pushed the panel back BLB is changed.its much much better now THANKS MATE:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ADAMRZA


Yeah I was cleaning my monitor and noticed it actually improved the glow and also the BLB. If someone else had posted I would have initially thought it was a bs post...But it actually works lol...







glad it made your screen closer to perfection


----------



## StreaMRoLLeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamrza*
> 
> Yeah I was cleaning my monitor and noticed it actually improved the glow and also the BLB. If someone else had posted I would have initially thought it was a bs post...But it actually works lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad it made your screen closer to perfection


From my understation YELLOW HUE GLOW is BLB. Orange is ips glow mine is turned to orange and its perfect in pitch black room.Believe me yellow glow is horrendous

edit:gave you rep


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Next time I go to my local Fry's I'll try this on their display model and see if the black bar is there. I could probably let this issue slide if it was something that only appeared in this specific use-case. But really annoying that it happens in the first place. Definitely a bummer for Metros, I understand him being upset.


You cannot really see it during gaming, sometimes you can notice it in the sky, however you can easily see it on a gray screen like sitting inside a smoke grenade on Battlefield 4

I think I might keep it and then sell it on Ebay next year for like £600-£700 and buy the 3440x1440p 144hz LG model

It needs to be on a gray screen and at 100hz, it will be easier to notice then


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I cannot enjoy it, I keep seeing that black bar now when gaming. I will have to send it back for RMA, unless I find out this issue effects every sample (so far it does) I have almost no backlight bleed and IPS glow as well


Its not black- its gray.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You cannot really see it during gaming, sometimes you can notice it in the sky, however you can easily see it on a gray screen like sitting inside a smoke grenade on Battlefield 4
> 
> I think I might keep it and then sell it on Ebay next year for like £600-£700 and buy the 3440x1440p 144hz LG model
> 
> It needs to be on a gray screen and at 100hz, it will be easier to notice then


Which is unfortunate, because the entire reason I'm in this market is for the 100+ hz and G-SYNC. I can't go back to 60 after having 165. The difference between 100 and 165 is not as noticeable imo

EDIT: Also in response to Steamroller's last post. Interestingly enough I RMA'd an ASUS PG279Q prior to getting my Acer, and on the ASUS, the IPS glow and BLB were both yellow in color, whereas on my Acer, the IPS glow is white/silver in color. I don't know enough about monitor technology to explain the difference. All I know is that BLB tends to show at all angles, but IPS glow disappears with the viewing angle. Either way, I found the yellow to be much more distracting than the white, so that's why I went with the Acer for the time being. The thing is that they use the same panel, so idk why there's a difference there


----------



## flexer9898

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streamroller*
> 
> Pulled the trigger and did your method with my ultra high quality SONAX microfiber,i would thank you ITS BETTER NOW i pushed the panel back BLB is changed.its much much better now THANKS MATE:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ADAMRZA


Hi Mate! Can you excatly explain what must i do to blb gown)?


----------



## muSPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Could someone else with an ASUS PG348Q do this test, set the background colour to the top right gray image in the Personalisation setting and then view from my distance and tell me if you notice this black faint border at the top of the monitor


Got the same issue + the flickering on top of the screen that reaches down like 2-3 cms. It happens for me when G-sync is on, and doesnt matter if its in windows mode or fullscreen. It happens in every game I tried.
And I had my monitor since march and its manufacture date is february.

Its the same kind of flickering/issue that my PG278Q had and ultimate made me RMA it and get my money back, and it is caused due to the g-sync modul.
Though the PG278Q had this flickering problem all over the screen, the PG348Q only has it at the top.

I am gonna keep the monitor for now, but who knows in the future. There is nothing better on the market right now anyway.


----------



## Assassin O

Hey guys I'm thinking about picking up this monitor. Anyone have any experience on how two 980ti sli perform on some of the current most demanding games? I'm not planning on upgrading my gpus until the 11 series. Currently my 980tis are at 1405 mhz paired with a 3930k @ 4.4ghz. Any feedback would surely be appreciated.


----------



## StreaMRoLLeR

gently press /push / massage the BLB area with a smooth microfiber,but dont push too hard.The idea is we try to LESSEN THE PRESSURE panel have ( more pressure more blb)


----------



## StreaMRoLLeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assassin O*
> 
> Hey guys I'm thinking about picking up this monitor. Anyone have any experience on how two 980ti sli perform on some of the current most demanding games? I'm not planning on upgrading my gpus until the 11 series. Currently my 980tis are at 1405 mhz paired with a 3930k @ 4.4ghz. Any feedback would surely be appreciated.


Even single 980ti enough for 3440x1440 but not all settings to MAX, i would sell them and get a 1080, cuz more fluid micro stutter free experience


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streamroller*
> 
> Even single 980ti enough for 3440x1440 but not all settings to MAX, i would sell them and get a 1080, cuz more fluid micro stutter free experience


So you're recommending someone to replace 2 980 Tis with a single 1080 and get less performance at least in SLI supported titles? Even a 980 Ti is only about 15% slower than a 1080 when comparing 1500mhz 980 Ti vs 2k 1080.

One or in this case two 980Tis is perfectly capable of doing 3440x1440 in modern titles with high settings and get respectable frame rates.


----------



## StreaMRoLLeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> So you're recommending someone to replace 2 980 Tis with a single 1080 and get less performance at least in SLI supported titles? Even a 980 Ti is only about 15% slower than a 1080 when comparing 1500mhz 980 Ti vs 2k 1080.
> 
> One or in this case two 980Tis is perfectly capable of doing 3440x1440 in modern titles with high settings and get respectable frame rates.


I assume you didnt experience SLI / CF here you go 




Notice how smooth gtx 1080 is and how laggy SLI is

Yeah %15 sure mate


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streamroller*
> 
> I assume you didnt experience SLI / CF here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how smooth gtx 1080 is and how laggy SLI is
> 
> Yeah %15 sure mate


Ugh... i don't see the SLI side being laggy at all, just see it having 10 more fps than the OCed 1080. The 980 Tis are running at 1200mhz, they can easily do 1500mhz, that would greatly widen their lead over the single 1080.

Heres a video from the same channel showing a 980 TI OCed vs a 1080 OCed: 




Now i'm not sure if the 980 TI he was using couldn't push a bit higher, but that memory OC is a bit tame at 3700 when 3900 is easily doable on a good AIB card. Either way the 1080 OC is only 15-20% difference in framerate over the OCed 980 Ti. 10-15fps isn't worth the upgrade whatsoever if you're using a 980 Ti already. Add to that the latency issues plaguing pascal and it becomes even more ill advised to upgrade.

Its especially stupid to ditch two 980 Tis for a single 1080, when those two cards smoke a single 1080. If the goal was single most powerful card then the Titan XP would offer similar framerates to two 980 Tis.

And just to back that up again the same channel posted this just recently comparing two 980 Tis and a Titan XP at stock and they're like dead even: 




When both are OCed i don't imagine there any significant gap developing either. Possible the Tis would pull ahead slightly, but not by much, and even then the Titan has 12gb vram and it will always give you the best performance because it doesn't need to rely on SLI drivers.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muSPK*
> 
> Got the same issue + the flickering on top of the screen that reaches down like 2-3 cms. It happens for me when G-sync is on, and doesnt matter if its in windows mode or fullscreen. It happens in every game I tried.
> And I had my monitor since march and its manufacture date is february.
> 
> Its the same kind of flickering/issue that my PG278Q had and ultimate made me RMA it and get my money back, and it is caused due to the g-sync modul.
> Though the PG278Q had this flickering problem all over the screen, the PG348Q only has it at the top.
> 
> I am gonna keep the monitor for now, but who knows in the future. There is nothing better on the market right now anyway.


It seems then every monitor has this black bar going across the top of the screen, I think I will be selling this monitor when the LG 3440x1440p 144hz monitor comes out, would be great if it had HDR and G-Sync on it


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It seems then every monitor has this black bar going across the top of the screen, I think I will be selling this monitor when the LG 3440x1440p 144hz monitor comes out, would be great if it had HDR and G-Sync on it


It honestly is not a deal breaker for me. It is only slightly visible on a grey background


----------



## flexer9898

This is mine


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It seems then every monitor has this black bar going across the top of the screen, I think I will be selling this monitor when the LG 3440x1440p 144hz monitor comes out, would be great if it had HDR and G-Sync on it


Metros, have you posed this issue over in one of the X34 forums? I am curious to see if this is an issue with both monitors, given they use the same panel. If this is the case, the LG monitors may end up having this issue in the future as well.

EDIT: After looking at your photos as well, I think that I could let this issue slide so long as it doesn't get any worse then that. Of course that depends on a real life example, pictures can only show so much. Nonetheless, it would be nice to not see these issues at all


----------



## Assassin O

Hey guys a few question regarding the supplied display port cable. How long is the supplied cable? Im moving my tower from the desk to a few inches above the floor. (Not sure if supplied display port is long enough) Also, would you guys have any recommendations on a better display port cable? (Im thinking maybe 6ft) Monitor we be powered by two 980tis sli. Appreciate if anyone could point me in the right direction so i will be prepared. Thanks


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Metros, have you posed this issue over in one of the X34 forums? I am curious to see if this is an issue with both monitors, given they use the same panel. If this is the case, the LG monitors may end up having this issue in the future as well.
> 
> EDIT: After looking at your photos as well, I think that I could let this issue slide so long as it doesn't get any worse then that. Of course that depends on a real life example, pictures can only show so much. Nonetheless, it would be nice to not see these issues at all


You can notice it in games, however it is harder to notice unless the screen is gray


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Metros, have you posed this issue over in one of the X34 forums? I am curious to see if this is an issue with both monitors, given they use the same panel. If this is the case, the LG monitors may end up having this issue in the future as well.
> 
> EDIT: After looking at your photos as well, I think that I could let this issue slide so long as it doesn't get any worse then that. Of course that depends on a real life example, pictures can only show so much. Nonetheless, it would be nice to not see these issues at all


Just asked an ACER Predator X34 owner about the black line, they have the issue as well


----------



## flexer9898

This is mine


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Just asked an ACER Predator X34 owner about the black line, they have the issue as well


Thanks for grabbing the info. I guess it will depend on how Black Friday goes, because if I can get this monitor for under 1K then I'd probably take it so long as the issue isn't gamebreaking.

You might be interested in the Acer X34P, supposedly coming this Q4. The native refresh rate is supposedly going to be 100HZ, so maybe that will resolve the bar issue. I haven't heard if it has a new panel or if it uses the same panel as this.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Thanks for grabbing the info. I guess it will depend on how Black Friday goes, because if I can get this monitor for under 1K then I'd probably take it so long as the issue isn't gamebreaking.
> 
> You might be interested in the Acer X34P, supposedly coming this Q4. The native refresh rate is supposedly going to be 100HZ, so maybe that will resolve the bar issue. I haven't heard if it has a new panel or if it uses the same panel as this.


It is still an overclocked panel, I will be waiting for the LG 144hz version, which should have HDR and they might put G-Sync on it


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It is still an overclocked panel, I will be waiting for the LG 144hz version, which should have HDR and they might put G-Sync on it


The way the Acer rep stated it, the panel sounds like it's native 100hz, not a factory overclock. But again, this is all pre-release, so we will see once the monitors come out. It would also be cool to see the LG panel you're referring to, but I feel like 144hz with G-Sync is gonna be quite a hefty price. If anything, I'm excited for these monitors to hopefully lower the price on this current gen.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> The way the Acer rep stated it, the panel sounds like it's native 100hz, not a factory overclock. But again, this is all pre-release, so we will see once the monitors come out. It would also be cool to see the LG panel you're referring to, but I feel like 144hz with G-Sync is gonna be quite a hefty price. If anything, I'm excited for these monitors to hopefully lower the price on this current gen.


There are no 100hz panels made by LG, they only have a 60hz panel


----------



## NightHawk19

Got my Asus pg348q on order with pixel warranty. Just under 2000 with warranty. Hope get a good one first try. Have 2 980ti's to drive it. Let you know after weekend.


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk19*
> 
> Got my Asus pg348q on order with pixel warranty. Just under 2000 with warranty. Hope get a good one first try. Have 2 980ti's to drive it. Let you know after weekend.


How did you get pixel warranty?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> There are no 100hz panels made by LG, they only have a 60hz panel


----------



## Mercureal

I was about to link the same video myself haha. Again, this is all just talk right now, until I see it in stores I'll refrain from making any certain calls but from what it sounds like the Acer X34P will be native 100hz. Now to see if Asus follows suit here, I don't see why they wouldn't. I would be interested in these monitors only if they were overclockable beyond 100hz, but at the moment I'm still looking to snag one of these PG348Qs on Black Friday.


----------



## NightHawk19

Paid extra for warranty have 2 tries to get a no dead pixel. Then money gets refunded. Its Ncix in Canada. Paid extra 80 bucks for guarantee. Heres fingers crossed.


----------



## enkay

So i am stuck between this and the acer 32 inch predator 4k monitor. I am coming from a dual monitor, wanting to downsize to a single monitor setup. My questions are: How is this monitor for photo editing? color wise? and what would you guys reccomend, 32 inch 4k or 34 1440. I am coming from a 27 inch 4k which i hardly used at 100 percent, everything was way too small. please let me know.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkay*
> 
> So i am stuck between this and the acer 32 inch predator 4k monitor. I am coming from a dual monitor, wanting to downsize to a single monitor setup. My questions are: How is this monitor for photo editing? color wise? and what would you guys reccomend, 32 inch 4k or 34 1440. I am coming from a 27 inch 4k which i hardly used at 100 percent, everything was way too small. please let me know.


Not sure if the curve will help for graphics and editing. My guess is it won't.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*


I know what the video states, however there are no native 100hz panels, ACER have overclocked the panel and then set it to native for all monitors, if you look on TFT central, you will notice there are no 100hz LG panels (which they are using) the panel inside that monitor is the LM340UW3-? which has a 1900R curve rating, that is the only panel they can use for that curve and it is only 60hz native from LG, so all they are doing is overclocking it for you and then selling it

You cannot overclock them more than 100hz, due to DP 1.2 bandwidth


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I know what the video states, however there are no native 100hz panels, ACER have overclocked the panel and then set it to native for all monitors, if you look on TFT central, you will notice there are no 100hz LG panels (which they are using) the panel inside that monitor is the LM340UW3-? which has a 1900R curve rating, that is the only panel they can use for that curve and it is only 60hz native from LG, so all they are doing is overclocking it for you and then selling it
> 
> You cannot overclock them more than 100hz, due to DP 1.2 bandwidth


I see what you're saying, hopefully more clarification will come when we move toward a release date. At this time though, there's not much that would give me buyer's remorse on this monitor. The more aggressive curve is not really a deal breaker, and if it is indeed just a factory overclock, then that's certainly not something to get upset about unless somehow they eliminate the black bar issue, though that seems unlikely.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> I see what you're saying, hopefully more clarification will come when we move toward a release date. At this time though, there's not much that would give me buyer's remorse on this monitor. The more aggressive curve is not really a deal breaker, and if it is indeed just a factory overclock, then that's certainly not something to get upset about unless somehow they eliminate the black bar issue, though that seems unlikely.


If it comes out at the end of the year, might as well wait for the LG 3440x1440p 144hz version


----------



## atreides

Hello I am a fellow owner of the pg348q. I got the monitor to successfully overclock to 100hz however I am wondering if I should only turn on the overclock when I am playing my games? Will it be okay to have it at 100hz at all times? First time owner here, sorry if my questions comes across as a newb question.


----------



## ChronoDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atreides*
> 
> Hello I am a fellow owner of the pg348q. I got the monitor to successfully overclock to 100hz however I am wondering if I should only turn on the overclock when I am playing my games? Will it be okay to have it at 100hz at all times? First time owner here, sorry if my questions comes across as a newb question.


I don't have the technical knowledge to tell you whether that's healthy for the panel or not, however;
What I can say is that I've been running mine at 100Hz for over 6 months now, and observed no ill effects thus far.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> I don't have the technical knowledge to tell you whether that's healthy for the panel or not, however;
> What I can say is that I've been running mine at 100Hz for over 6 months now, and observed no ill effects thus far.


Could you do that gray screen test of me, trying to find out if everyone has this black bar at the top of the monitor


----------



## ChronoDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Could you do that gray screen test of me, trying to find out if everyone has this black bar at the top of the monitor


To what are you referring? I googled, but still no idea what you're talking about.
Haven't been following this thread, as there's too much of it.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> To what are you referring? I googled, but still no idea what you're talking about.
> Haven't been following this thread, as there's too much of it.


It seems every monitor is affected by this black line going across the top of the monitor, the ACER Predator X34 has the same issue, it happens when you overclock the panel

Could you do this test for me.

Go to Personalistion then background, select solid colour and then select the gray on the top right line, the last one of the top line

You might notice there is a black bar going across the top of the monitor. I have found out this is due to the 100hz overclock and when you turn overclocking off the black bar is gone. I wonder if this is something that will happen with all monitors after a certain amount of time


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It seems every monitor is affected by this black line going across the top of the monitor, the ACER Predator X34 has the same issue, it happens when you overclock the panel
> 
> Could you do this test for me.
> 
> Go to Personalistion then background, select solid colour and then select the gray on the top right line, the last one of the top line
> 
> You might notice there is a black bar going across the top of the monitor. I have found out this is due to the 100hz overclock and when you turn overclocking off the black bar is gone. I wonder if this is something that will happen with all monitors after a certain amount of time


yeah cos its the same panel.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> yeah cos its the same panel.


Yeah, he has not seen the previous comments, so I am letting him know that it is not just the ASUS PG348Q that has the black line


----------



## ChronoDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Go to Personalistion then background, select solid colour and then select the gray on the top right line, the last one of the top line
> 
> You might notice there is a black bar going across the top of the monitor. I have found out this is due to the 100hz overclock and when you turn overclocking off the black bar is gone. I wonder if this is something that will happen with all monitors after a certain amount of time


I'm on Windows 7, so the colors are probably in a different order.
However, I've tried switching between all possible shades of grey in the Solid Colors and haven't noticed any black bars (or any other sorts of display corruption, for that matter) anywhere. Perhaps you could take a picture of what I should be looking for?


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> I'm on Windows 7, so the colors are probably in a different order.
> However, I've tried switching between all possible shades of grey in the Solid Colors and haven't noticed any black bars (or any other sorts of display corruption, for that matter) anywhere. Perhaps you could take a picture of what I should be looking for?


Its not a black bar exactly- its a slightly darker than the background strip of darkness.


----------



## ChronoDog

Hmm... no, can't see anything like you describe.
I spend anywhere from 6 to 18 hours a day in front of this monitor, I think I'd probably have noticed something like that if it was there.
Still, a photo of what you mean would be welcome


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> Hmm... no, can't see anything like you describe.
> I spend anywhere from 6 to 18 hours a day in front of this monitor, I think I'd probably have noticed something like that if it was there.
> Still, a photo of what you mean would be welcome


go through the photos on this thread an u will see.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> Hmm... no, can't see anything like you describe.
> I spend anywhere from 6 to 18 hours a day in front of this monitor, I think I'd probably have noticed something like that if it was there.
> Still, a photo of what you mean would be welcome


If you could take a picture of a gray background, then I might notice it

This is the image


----------



## ChronoDog

I guess I can kind-of-sort-of see what you mean, but it's something so... insignificant, really. Noticeable only under _very_ specific circumstances.
It also seems like it's still kind of there even with overclocking off in the OSD:


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> I guess I can kind-of-sort-of see what you mean, but it's something so... insignificant, really. Noticeable only under _very_ specific circumstances.
> It also seems like it's still kind of there even with overclocking off in the OSD:


Yeah, you can notice it when you have a gray image, however during gaming you can only really notice it in the sky

Not sure what you would state if you was going to sell this monitor on Ebay, would you put it had this issue or as all samples are affected then there would be no need to say anything about it


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> I guess I can kind-of-sort-of see what you mean, but it's something so... insignificant, really. Noticeable only under _very_ specific circumstances.
> It also seems like it's still kind of there even with overclocking off in the OSD:


Either way screen uniformity not too good, not good enough for color critical work


----------



## ChronoDog

Well, this monitor was never marketed for color-critical work, its' colors are anything but accurate.
It was intended purely for gaming/entertainment, which it does marvelously. I have yet to see anything better


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> Well, this monitor was never marketed for color-critical work, its' colors are anything but accurate.
> It was intended purely for gaming/entertainment, which it does marvelously. I have yet to see anything better


Yah but its an IPS panel- those are supposed to have superior color uniformity naturally.


----------



## ChronoDog

Just because it's an IPS panel does not automatically mean it's supposed to have great color reproduction - it's kind of like saying that just because a speaker system is made of wood, it's supposed to have great sound.

I've seen enough VA and TN panels (and panels with proper polarizers) that blow even the most expensive consumer IPS panels out of the water, to tell you that the panel type is hardly the most important factor in color reproduction and uniformity.


----------



## muSPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It seems every monitor is affected by this black line going across the top of the monitor, the ACER Predator X34 has the same issue, it happens when you overclock the panel
> 
> Could you do this test for me.
> 
> Go to Personalistion then background, select solid colour and then select the gray on the top right line, the last one of the top line
> 
> You might notice there is a black bar going across the top of the monitor. I have found out this is due to the 100hz overclock and when you turn overclocking off the black bar is gone. I wonder if this is something that will happen with all monitors after a certain amount of time


I notice this issue like 1 week after I got my monitor. So I think its there from the beginning in all monitors.


----------



## nodicaL

Man I've been waiting more than a year for this monitor since Computex 2015!

Definitely worth the wait and cost reduction from its initial launch.

So this is actually my second PG348Q.

I bought my first one from Canada Computers, but that one had the same flickering problem that Metros is having.
It also had 1 dead pixel at the bottom right of the screen which wouldn't have been noticed.
Left side of screen had darker white uniformity.
I have a fine eye for detail and want to know the flaws, even if I won't notice it in real life usage. (Ignorance is bliss does not apply)

Canada Computers didn't give me any trouble when I wanted to return my monitor and was very understanding of the flaws with the first Ultra-Wide generation.

Decided to read this thread some more to see if I should try again for the "Perfect PG348Q".
After a week of contemplating, I pulled the trigger, but this time going with Best Buy, because of this return policy + price matching.

This time I got really close to the "Perfect PG348Q" which I've been wanting since 2015.

No dead or stuck pixels
Very minor BLB in the top corners at the highest brightness
No more flickering at the Top 1-2cm of the screen when fps is around 30-40.
And only very fine scanlines at 100hz with G-Sync on and I have to concentrate to notice.
No perceptible amount of coil whine.
And finally, very even white uniformity.

I don't believe there is such a thing as a "Perfect" monitor, and that's not me trying to make myself feel better.
People who think that they should be getting a perfect "anything" are being a bit delusional.

Even a Porsche or McLaren will have their quirks and problems.
Same thing for my STAX SR-009 which are regarded to be the best headphones in the world have weaknesses.

I am so happy with this monitor, and hope we'll all get more native 21:9 content from here on out!


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nodicaL*
> 
> Man I've been waiting more than a year for this monitor since Computex 2015!
> 
> Definitely worth the wait and cost reduction from its initial launch.
> 
> So this is actually my second PG348Q.
> 
> I bought my first one from Canada Computers, but that one had the same flickering problem that Metros is having.
> It also had 1 dead pixel at the bottom right of the screen which wouldn't have been noticed.
> I have a fine eye for detail and want to know the flaws, even if I won't notice it in real life usage. (Ignorance is bliss does not apply)
> 
> Canada Computers didn't give me any trouble when I wanted to return my monitor and was very understanding of the flaws with the first Ultra-Wide generation.
> 
> Decided to read this thread some more to see if I should try again for the "Perfect PG348Q".
> After a week of contemplating, I pulled the trigger, but this time going with Best Buy, because of this return policy + price matching.
> 
> This time I got really close to the "Perfect PG348Q" which I've been wanting since 2015.
> 
> No dead or stuck pixels
> Very minor BLB in the top corners at the highest brightness
> No more flickering at the Top 1-2cm of the screen when fps is around 30-40.
> And only very fine scanlines at 100hz with G-Sync on and I have to concentrate to notice.
> No perceptible amount of coil whine.
> 
> I don't believe there is such a thing as a "Perfect" monitor, and that's not me trying to make myself feel better.
> People who think that they should be getting a perfect "anything" are being a bit delusional.
> 
> Even a Porsche or McLaren will have their quirks and problems.
> Same thing for my STAX SR-009 which are regarded to be the best headphones in the world have weaknesses.
> 
> I am so happy with this monitor, and hope we'll all get more native 21:9 content from here on out!


That looks beautiful.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nodicaL*
> 
> Man I've been waiting more than a year for this monitor since Computex 2015!
> 
> Definitely worth the wait and cost reduction from its initial launch.
> 
> So this is actually my second PG348Q.
> 
> I bought my first one from Canada Computers, but that one had the same flickering problem that Metros is having.
> It also had 1 dead pixel at the bottom right of the screen which wouldn't have been noticed.
> Left side of screen had darker white uniformity.
> I have a fine eye for detail and want to know the flaws, even if I won't notice it in real life usage. (Ignorance is bliss does not apply)
> 
> Canada Computers didn't give me any trouble when I wanted to return my monitor and was very understanding of the flaws with the first Ultra-Wide generation.
> 
> Decided to read this thread some more to see if I should try again for the "Perfect PG348Q".
> After a week of contemplating, I pulled the trigger, but this time going with Best Buy, because of this return policy + price matching.
> 
> This time I got really close to the "Perfect PG348Q" which I've been wanting since 2015.
> 
> No dead or stuck pixels
> Very minor BLB in the top corners at the highest brightness
> No more flickering at the Top 1-2cm of the screen when fps is around 30-40.
> And only very fine scanlines at 100hz with G-Sync on and I have to concentrate to notice.
> No perceptible amount of coil whine.
> And finally, very even white uniformity.
> 
> I don't believe there is such a thing as a "Perfect" monitor, and that's not me trying to make myself feel better.
> People who think that they should be getting a perfect "anything" are being a bit delusional.
> 
> Even a Porsche or McLaren will have their quirks and problems.
> Same thing for my STAX SR-009 which are regarded to be the best headphones in the world have weaknesses.
> 
> I am so happy with this monitor, and hope we'll all get more native 21:9 content from here on out!


The flickering happens at any FPS, only seems to affect loading screens, do you have the black line at the top of the monitor on a gray screen


----------



## Assassin O

Guys how long is the provided display port cable? Did any of you have to order a longer or better quality cable?


----------



## Sirstiv

PG348Qsample.jpg 210k .jpg file



Hello everyone.

Thought i'd post a sample of my PG348Q BLB for comparison sake.

MARCH 2016 BUILD

Pictures taken on a Galaxy Note 4. Lights off.

ISO100 / ISO300.

Has a tiny bit of light bleed in the top left corner. It's not noticable imo.

Did i do ok in the monitor lottery?









This monitor is massive and i'm still feeling overwhelmed 3 days later lol.

The blue light settings is really good when you have tired eyes. Definitely not a gimmick!

Speakers are trash but everything else about it is amazing so far.

Waiting for my 1080 to arrive to test 100hz.


----------



## Sirstiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assassin O*
> 
> Guys how long is the provided display port cable? Did any of you have to order a longer or better quality cable?


I bought a 2 meter one thinking it wouldn't come with one.

It came with a 1 meter one. More than enough for me... as i have an itx build next to the monitor.


----------



## bishopheals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Could someone else with an ASUS PG348Q do this test, set the background colour to the top right gray image in the Personalisation setting and then view from my distance and tell me if you notice this black faint border at the top of the monitor


I dont have that problem.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishopheals*
> 
> I dont have that problem.


Could you take a picture at 100hz


----------



## Ozan Akin

the background colour to the top right gray image at OC mode I hardly see the black faint border at the top of the monıtor when Gsnyc mode.

the flickering on top of the screen that reaches down like 2-3 cms. It happens for me when G-sync is on,
And my monitor manufacture date is march

Its the same kind of flickering/issue made me RMA it .


----------



## bishopheals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Could you take a picture at 100hz


----------



## Ozan Akin

G-SYNC kicks in the monitor starts to flicker which is most noticeable along the upper bezel. I observed this issue . Is this a problem?


----------



## Sirstiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozan Akin*
> 
> G-SYNC kicks in the monitor starts to flicker which is most noticeable along the upper bezel. I observed this issue . Is this a problem?


In your Nvidia settings you have a setting for GSYNC to be on only in full screen or fullscreen+windows applications.

I've set it on for everything. Have you done this?

And does it flicker under normal means?

It could just be a ****ty DP cable causing this? I assume everyone is using the DP cable provided?


----------



## muSPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> The flickering happens at any FPS, only seems to affect loading screens, do you have the black line at the top of the monitor on a gray screen


I have it all the time, not only in loading screen, and I play mostly WoW and it is very noticeably in that game.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishopheals*


I can notice the black line at the top of the monitor


----------



## nodicaL

My previous PG348Q flickered at the top.
The current one has no such problems in any situation.

I would suggest returning it.


----------



## bishopheals

Im very happy with mine and I don't see any issues with anything I throw at it.


----------



## flexer9898

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streamroller*
> 
> gently press /push / massage the BLB area with a smooth microfiber,but dont push too hard.The idea is we try to LESSEN THE PRESSURE panel have ( more pressure more blb)


Oh my god! I didn't beliave at it but it works, blb is almost gone really! I massaged gently blb areas with microfibre and it's gone!!!! Thanks mate!! I think it's for long time!


----------



## beginner1

New owner of this monitor. I'm trying to OC 100hz but getting big flickering in windows desktop, can anybody point me to some info on this? 6850K 64GB 1080 FTW


----------



## Sirstiv

Those complaining about 'a grey bar' at the top of the screen that can only be seen on the solid grey windows colour wallpaper...

Honestly if you're trying to look for it then you will probably see it.

I believe some of you may be getting confused with the IPS glow from the top of the frame reflecting down.

My May 2016 sample is almost perfect luckily. cranked 100hz with gsync on a 780. (i thought they could only overclock on 980 and above?)


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirstiv*
> 
> Those complaining about 'a grey bar' at the top of the screen that can only be seen on the solid grey windows colour wallpaper...
> 
> Honestly if you're trying to look for it then you will probably see it.
> 
> I believe some of you may be getting confused with the IPS glow from the top of the frame reflecting down.
> 
> My May 2016 sample is almost perfect luckily. cranked 100hz with gsync on a 780. (i thought they could only overclock on 980 and above?)


If you actually look at the top of the monitor, you can notice it in gaming


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> New owner of this monitor. I'm trying to OC 100hz but getting big flickering in windows desktop, can anybody point me to some info on this? 6850K 64GB 1080 FTW


Does it flicker at lower refresh rates? May be worthwhile setting moniter to 95hz and matching in nvidia control panel and drop down as needed. Will rule out any issues relating to your panel not being able to do 100hz.

Also may want to check your cable is not damaged or anything.


----------



## Sirstiv

It saids this on the website:

"Note: for smooth gameplay, G-SYNC requires a GeForce GTX 980Ti and above to overclock the refresh rate up to 100Hz"

I overclocked and played mine on a 780 last night... O'Cd to 100hz. (gsync enabled in nvidia panel)

Someone explain? Was getting 100fps while testing cod


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirstiv*
> 
> It saids this on the website:
> 
> "Note: for smooth gameplay, G-SYNC requires a GeForce GTX 980Ti and above to overclock the refresh rate up to 100Hz"
> 
> I overclocked and played mine on a 780 last night... O'Cd to 100hz. (gsync enabled in nvidia panel)
> 
> Someone explain? Was getting 100fps while testing cod


U can get 100hz with COD with Voodoo2. lol.
Well almost.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirstiv*
> 
> It saids this on the website:
> 
> "Note: for smooth gameplay, G-SYNC requires a GeForce GTX 980Ti and above to overclock the refresh rate up to 100Hz"
> 
> I overclocked and played mine on a 780 last night... O'Cd to 100hz. (gsync enabled in nvidia panel)
> 
> Someone explain? Was getting 100fps while testing cod


For the monitor to go up to 100 Hz it requires Maxwell (or newer GPUs) or the full Kepler chip.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Does it flicker at lower refresh rates? May be worthwhile setting moniter to 95hz and matching in nvidia control panel and drop down as needed. Will rule out any issues relating to your panel not being able to do 100hz.
> 
> Also may want to check your cable is not damaged or anything.


Well it's fine at 60, just happens when overclocking above that. From what I've read this could be a driver issue of the card?


----------



## Iching

How does it scale to 1080p? 27 models scale quite nice and the games look great.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Well it's fine at 60, just happens when overclocking above that. From what I've read this could be a driver issue of the card?


Could be a false alarm here. Sounds like the cables I'm using are ****house, have ordered one reported to work where the brand I have has failed. Here's hoping


----------



## Zerathul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirstiv*
> 
> PG348Qsample.jpg 210k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> Thought i'd post a sample of my PG348Q BLB for comparison sake.
> 
> MARCH 2016 BUILD
> 
> Pictures taken on a Galaxy Note 4. Lights off.
> 
> ISO100 / ISO300.
> 
> Has a tiny bit of light bleed in the top left corner. It's not noticable imo.
> 
> Did i do ok in the monitor lottery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This monitor is massive and i'm still feeling overwhelmed 3 days later lol.
> 
> The blue light settings is really good when you have tired eyes. Definitely not a gimmick!
> 
> Speakers are trash but everything else about it is amazing so far.
> 
> Waiting for my 1080 to arrive to test 100hz.


Good one, i returned mine cause of BLB and now dunno what to buy. Btw whats ISO 100 and ISO 300 mean?


----------



## Sirstiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerathul*
> 
> Good one, i returned mine cause of BLB and now dunno what to buy. Btw whats ISO 100 and ISO 300 mean?


It means the light sensitivity in your camera sensor. 100 is standard. Darkest possible on my camera and a comparison to 300 exaggerated the effect.

How bad was your bleed? Seriously. What you see with mine is extremely acceptable. You will also get some sort of glow too. "IPS Glow"

P.S: I was wrong. Mines a MAY 2016 Build not MARCH 2016

edit: dw i looked your pic up. Maybe your camera was really sensitive... I probably would of kept your old one.

I can't actually see any BLB while using and playing games. If it's a full black screen It's only just visible on the left corner abit. On grey screens i can't see it.

Maybe it's just me but the more i use it the less i can even see it on a black solid screen.


----------



## atreides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirstiv*
> 
> PG348Qsample.jpg 210k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> Thought i'd post a sample of my PG348Q BLB for comparison sake.
> 
> MARCH 2016 BUILD
> 
> Pictures taken on a Galaxy Note 4. Lights off.
> 
> ISO100 / ISO300.
> 
> Has a tiny bit of light bleed in the top left corner. It's not noticable imo.
> 
> Did i do ok in the monitor lottery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This monitor is massive and i'm still feeling overwhelmed 3 days later lol.
> 
> The blue light settings is really good when you have tired eyes. Definitely not a gimmick!
> 
> Speakers are trash but everything else about it is amazing so far.
> 
> Waiting for my 1080 to arrive to test 100hz.


What is the default brightness for the blue light filter? For my panel it says 80 but that honestly seems much too bright, could anyone else confirm this to be the normal setting? Thank you!


----------



## Sirstiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atreides*
> 
> What is the default brightness for the blue light filter? For my panel it says 80 but that honestly seems much too bright, could anyone else confirm this to be the normal setting? Thank you!


80 is default brightness. But I also believe it varies on the gamevisual mode.

atm mine is set to:

RTS Mode (for colour)
Brightness 70
Contrast 50
Saturation 50
Color Temp "usermode"


----------



## Zerathul

Well, i wouldnt return if i had 1 like yours
Btw my brightness was 35.Even with low brightness blb was noticeable.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirstiv*
> 
> I can't actually see any BLB while using and playing games. If it's a full black screen It's only just visible on the left corner abit. On grey screens i can't see it.
> 
> Maybe it's just me but the more i use it the less i can even see it on a black solid screen.


same here, slight amount each top corner only visible on desktop because I run a solid black wallpaper, even then it's only really when peering at it directly. Still, would have preferred none


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirstiv*
> 
> It saids this on the website:
> 
> "Note: for smooth gameplay, G-SYNC requires a GeForce GTX 980Ti and above to overclock the refresh rate up to 100Hz"
> 
> I overclocked and played mine on a 780 last night... O'Cd to 100hz. (gsync enabled in nvidia panel)
> 
> Someone explain? Was getting 100fps while testing cod


Its a recommendation of the type of graphics card they believe will offer smooth game play, effectively a nice pairing. Not a requirement that you must have that as a minimum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Well it's fine at 60, just happens when overclocking above that. From what I've read this could be a driver issue of th
> 
> Sound more like an issue with the panel being honest of not being fully stable at 100hz. As I say, try refresh rate in between to rule it out.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Sound more like an issue with the panel being honest of not being fully stable at 100hz. As I say, try refresh rate in between to rule it out.


Yeah happens on everything from 75 up. I have 3 of the same 3 metre DP cables, purchased same time and used together previously on 3x dell u2410. One of them won't give me a connection at all, another works very intermittently, and the one I'm using now works @ 60hz 2D, with some unusual results 3D. I found others had similar problems with these cables, freshie should be here in the morning so see what happens with that


----------



## Sirstiv

For those complaining about coil whine.

As a reference test:

I went into photo shop
made an image 3440 x 1440.
full white
100hz

opened up the image in picture viewer and turned the slide show on.

cycling through photos with my ear on the monitor you can hear a 2db difference in sound (i'm full in meditation mode)... but only in slideshow fullscreen mode + white image.

tried the same in 60hz. the difference is like 1 decibel less.

How loud did the coil whine get for those on here that RMA'd theirs?


----------



## beginner1

Can confirm cables were causing my troubles - offending brand was alogic, using a lindy now for 100hz sans flicker


----------



## Stingray71

Help! I've had my PG348Q for about a week. First week it worked great. Built a new rig with a 1080GTX. Again, no issue for a few days. But now I cannot activate Turbo. It stays at 60Hz. Only thing I can think of is the new drivers I installed, other than that, I've done nothing else to this rig. I can't for certain that is when the trouble started. I even asked for a new monitor (via amazon) as I thought my original was defective. I've received the new one today, and still have the same issue.

I suspected it might be my Zotac but I have my doubts.

I reinstalled my older 680GTX which use to work just fine with the monitor, now, it will not allow me to go above 60Hz either. Reason I'm thinking it is not an issue with my 1080.

I've done a complete uninstall of my video drivers using DDU and reinstalled latest nvidia drivers. Previous to that I reinstalled the last known working drivers, but I still couldn't get past 60Hz.

What else can I try? What should I see under device manager for monitor? Right now it says generic.

About ready to ship both monitors back at this point.

Thanks all.


----------



## atreides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stingray71*
> 
> Help! I've had my PG348Q for about a week. First week it worked great. Built a new rig with a 1080GTX. Again, no issue for a few days. But now I cannot activate Turbo. It stays at 60Hz. Only thing I can think of is the new drivers I installed, other than that, I've done nothing else to this rig. I can't for certain that is when the trouble started. I even asked for a new monitor (via amazon) as I thought my original was defective. I've received the new one today, and still have the same issue.
> 
> I suspected it might be my Zotac but I have my doubts.
> 
> I reinstalled my older 680GTX which use to work just fine with the monitor, now, it will not allow me to go above 60Hz either. Reason I'm thinking it is not an issue with my 1080.
> 
> I've done a complete uninstall of my video drivers using DDU and reinstalled latest nvidia drivers. Previous to that I reinstalled the last known working drivers, but I still couldn't get past 60Hz.
> 
> What else can I try? What should I see under device manager for monitor? Right now it says generic.
> 
> About ready to ship both monitors back at this point.
> 
> Thanks all.


Go into the OSD menu and select over clock. Pick 100hz and then hit okay, the menu will give you a message saying you need to set the refresh rate in the GeForce Control Panel, hit okay again and let the monitor work, there will be a ROG logo and once that's finished your back at viewing your screen. Next step goto your task bar and open the GEFORCE CONTROL PANEL And select change resolution. You will see your current resolution and the option to change your panel refresh rate. Open that option and from the scroll down menu select 100hz and your set. To confirm it is at 100hz open the OSD menu again on your panel and it will tell you your current resolution and refresh rate.


----------



## Stingray71

Talk about major brain fart. I was not hitting the toggle once selecting 100Hz. It now seems to work. Thank you!


----------



## Canyonero

Hey,

I unboxed my pg348q yesterday. I am unhappy with BLB. Now I am trying to decide if I should return it. What do you guys think?

Picture taken in dark room with max brightness. It seems fairly accurate.


If I return it, then what? Get another pg348q? What are the alternatives?


----------



## adamrza

I think that's over exposed... Is that how your eye sees things. Turn brightness down also. This monitor is plenty bright. I'm running a brightness of 31 and it's perfect


----------



## Sirstiv

Quote:


> If I return it, then what? Get another pg348q? What are the alternatives?


Have a look at my pics on what is acceptable on page 223-225 (one of them).

Take pictures in pitch black darkness with your monitor set to 75-80 @ camera sensitivity (iso) 100 and 300

I agree it looks over exposed.

100 is too bloody bright for that monitor unless you have it in a very sunny room.


----------



## flexer9898




----------



## flexer9898

This is mine, before and after microfibre cleaning


----------



## flexer9898




----------



## flexer9898




----------



## Canyonero

Thanks for all your input so far. More pics: (My phone doesn't have ISO 300, so I used 200 and 400 instead.)

Brightness 100% - ISO 100:


Brightness 100% - ISO 200:


Brightness 100% - ISO 400:


Brightness 50% - ISO 200:


Brightness 50% - ISO 400:


Opinions?
[So far, it is bothering me most when watching Netflix - The black bars on the left and right show off the BLB quite irritatingly...]


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canyonero*
> 
> Thanks for all your input so far. More pics: (My phone doesn't have ISO 300, so I used 200 and 400 instead.)
> 
> Opinions?
> [So far, it is bothering me most when watching Netflix - The black bars on the left and right show off the BLB quite irritatingly...]


So which image is closest to what u see with ur own eyes?


----------



## Assassin O

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canyonero*
> 
> Thanks for all your input so far. More pics: (My phone doesn't have ISO 300, so I used 200 and 400 instead.)
> 
> Brightness 100% - ISO 100:
> 
> 
> Brightness 100% - ISO 200:
> 
> 
> Brightness 100% - ISO 400:
> 
> 
> Brightness 50% - ISO 200:
> 
> 
> Brightness 50% - ISO 400:
> 
> 
> Opinions?
> [So far, it is bothering me most when watching Netflix - The black bars on the left and right show off the BLB quite irritatingly...]


Google Chrome has 21:9 video extension that work for Netflix. You can try a few of them out and see how you like it.


----------



## Canyonero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> So which image is closest to what u see with ur own eyes?


That would be the 50% brightness ISO 400...


----------



## Canyonero

Oh and one other thing: It _sometimes_ does not wake from standby when I wake / turn on the PC. In that case I have to turn the monitor off and on via button. I haven't figured out a pattern yet. Google gave me nothing on this...


----------



## muSPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirstiv*
> 
> Those complaining about 'a grey bar' at the top of the screen that can only be seen on the solid grey windows colour wallpaper...
> 
> Honestly if you're trying to look for it then you will probably see it.
> 
> I believe some of you may be getting confused with the IPS glow from the top of the frame reflecting down.
> 
> My May 2016 sample is almost perfect luckily. cranked 100hz with gsync on a 780. (i thought they could only overclock on 980 and above?)


I can see it all the time during gaming, and no I am not confusing it for IPS glow..


----------



## Sirstiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canyonero*
> 
> Oh and one other thing: It _sometimes_ does not wake from standby when I wake / turn on the PC. In that case I have to turn the monitor off and on via button. I haven't figured out a pattern yet. Google gave me nothing on this...


There's a setting in system setup >> scroll down "displayport deep sleep and hdmi deep sleep"

Mine are both checked. No problems. Could be a power management problem in windows.

If you can see the light bleed in games and everything constantly then that's a problem.

If you know you have 'heaps' and you keep looking for it then that's another problem.

If you got yours from a shop then go in and test it in person before you do a swap.

No one will be running this monitor at 100 brightness imo.


----------



## Canyonero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirstiv*
> 
> There's a setting in system setup >> scroll down "displayport deep sleep and hdmi deep sleep"
> 
> Mine are both checked. No problems. Could be a power management problem in windows.
> 
> If you can see the light bleed in games and everything constantly then that's a problem.
> 
> If you know you have 'heaps' and you keep looking for it then that's another problem.
> 
> If you got yours from a shop then go in and test it in person before you do a swap.
> 
> No one will be running this monitor at 100 brightness imo.


Thanks for your comments!

I will wait a few days and see if it still bothers me after a 'getting used to' period. It is still kinda sad though, that after shelling out 1300.- one gets a monitor that is "maybe acceptable" instead of "awesome".

The deep sleep doesn't seem to work. Will have to find another PC to try it out to find out if the monitor or the PC is the problem. Btw the manual recommends turning off deep sleep if it doesn't work. Thanks for nothing Asus.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canyonero*
> 
> That would be the 50% brightness ISO 400...


Thats a bit bad eh?


----------



## moonbogg

Does this monitor still have the 100hz overshoot issue? I'm thinking about getting this but don't want to have issues at 100hz. Running dual 980ti's and hope Vram won't be an issue at this res either.


----------



## Sirstiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> Does this monitor still have the 100hz overshoot issue? I'm thinking about getting this but don't want to have issues at 100hz. Running dual 980ti's and hope Vram won't be an issue at this res either.


You'll be fine.

Just turn vsync off as you would. Enable gsync.

No anti aliasing besides the simplest level if you feel you need it.

I run a 1080 now and was getting 110fps avg on everything ultra @ 100hz (slight oc).

I had also tested a 780 on this prior to upgrading and it was still doing 100fps on older games like cod no worries.

Overshoot? No idea. Just get a May 2016 build.


----------



## Ozan Akin

And finally my second monitor come. and the top of the monitor filickering again same problem with the previous one. This one has little blb and no dead pixel and scanlines. but top of the screen flickering adn gysync demo here its the video. should I rma again. ı can not see this in games but is this a problem of panel ?


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozan Akin*
> 
> And finally my second monitor come. and the top of the monitor filickering again same problem with the previous one. This one has little blb and no dead pixel and scanlines. but top of the screen flickering adn gysync demo here its the video. should I rma again. ı can not see this in games but is this a problem of panel ?


It seems minor.
If it bothers you return it get a Samsung VA monitor.


----------



## Sirstiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozan Akin*
> 
> And finally my second monitor come. and the top of the monitor filickering again same problem with the previous one. This one has little blb and no dead pixel and scanlines. but top of the screen flickering adn gysync demo here its the video. should I rma again. ı can not see this in games but is this a problem of panel ?


That flickering is really annoying. Return it.

Get the pg348Q. Slightly better QC.


----------



## azzazel99

So i just purchased my PG348Q and its supposed to be in at my local best buy tomorrow. I'm worried and don't flame me for this but im really wondering now if i made the right choice or if something like the x34 with its faster response would have been a better purchase. What are you're guys thoughts? Having owned for awhile now which some of you have would you have gone a different way?


----------



## Sirstiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzazel99*
> 
> So i just purchased my PG348Q and its supposed to be in at my local best buy tomorrow. I'm worried and don't flame me for this but im really wondering now if i made the right choice or if something like the x34 with its faster response would have been a better purchase. What are you're guys thoughts? Having owned for awhile now which some of you have would you have gone a different way?


- The PG348Q has minor better colours out of the box
- Has a better OSD
- Has better overall build quality
- Had less issues with overclocking intially
- Has an easy to use control stick on the back

X34 has a cheap plasticky frame... that looks bowed in the middle
- It's slightly cheaper.
- Rear Control stick is coming in the X34P that's lacking in the current model. X34P will also be native 100hz

They use the same screen. Same end result. Just different manufacturer preferences.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirstiv*
> 
> - The PG348Q has minor better colours out of the box
> - Has a better OSD
> - Has better overall build quality
> - Had less issues with overclocking intially
> - Has an easy to use control stick on the back
> 
> X34 has a cheap plasticky frame... that looks bowed in the middle
> - It's slightly cheaper.
> - Rear Control stick is coming in the X34P that's lacking in the current model. X34P will also be native 100hz
> 
> They use the same screen. Same end result. Just different manufacturer preferences.


The PG348Q does not have gamma adjustment if someone wants/needs it.


----------



## azzazel99

I just really want to know which is better for gaming. I'm torn now after finding more info after ordering.


----------



## Sirstiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzazel99*
> 
> I just really want to know which is better for gaming. I'm torn now after finding more info after ordering.


The PG348Q has like 5 different gaming modes in the menu... honestly check out their website description (or make your own under user defined)

You can't go wrong with either. But paying a little bit more on the Asus gives you a slightly more premium product. They both do 3440x1440 @ 100hz.


----------



## azzazel99

well the asus is cheaper right now and its got 5ms vs 4ms of the acer. Will that 1ms response difference be a big deal?


----------



## Sirstiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzazel99*
> 
> well the asus is cheaper right now and its got 5ms vs 4ms of the acer. Will that 1ms response difference be a big deal?




Courtesy of http://www.tftcentral.co.uk



Almost the same. You won't tell. Enjoy your monitor.


----------



## azzazel99

Thank you for that. Im sorta coming from a 144hz asus 1080p monitor non gsync which has kinda become the wifes gaming monitor so im curious see the difference between the 144hz and the 100hz of this guy. Ugh with this monitor I've got a terrible feeling im either A. going to have to run it in 2560x1080 to get those high frames or B. end up having to upgrade with maxwell which i didn't want to do. I wanted to wait for volta or 1080ti. I wanted to really hold out for hbm memory before i dropped another 1400 on gpu's.


----------



## Sirstiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzazel99*
> 
> Thank you for that. Im sorta coming from a 144hz asus 1080p monitor non gsync which has kinda become the wifes gaming monitor so im curious see the difference between the 144hz and the 100hz of this guy. Ugh with this monitor I've got a terrible feeling im either A. going to have to run it in 2560x1080 to get those high frames or B. end up having to upgrade with maxwell which i didn't want to do. I wanted to wait for volta or 1080ti. I wanted to really hold out for hbm memory before i dropped another 1400 on gpu's.


I few weeks ago I had a 780gtx. It ran fine on the monitor. Was doing 100fps on 2yr old games easily.

Just sacrifice some quality settings.
Make sure vsync is off.
Have Anti Aliasing off or minimal.
Nothin' wrong with running a lower resolution. Depending on the game. See how you go.

You should be OK. You just won't be getting ultra settings easily with this unless the games are vulcan optimized


----------



## azzazel99

Well hopefully the 780ti classifieds will hold up a little longer. If they dont fare well at 3440x1440 i guess i can turn it to 2560x1080 and enjoy the widescreen still and the 100hz.


----------



## Ozan Akin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirstiv*
> 
> That flickering is really annoying. Return it.
> 
> Get the pg348Q. Slightly better QC.


This is a panel issue or the driver issue ? I have gtx 1080 and this is my second monitor. I rma previous one with that issue.

If you search there is gtx 1080 flickering issues with drivers. is that the problem?


----------



## TeckniC

My new PG348Q just came in today (ordered from Amazon) and the first thing I checked for was backlight bleed. I have no dead/stuck pixels and no coil whine, but the backlight bleed is definitely there. I'm not sure if this is an acceptable/above average level of bleed or if I should exchange it so I figure I'd ask for some input (I'm pretty new to this...) I have also noticed the darker colored bar towards the top running horizontally across my screen that others have mentioned (but only against certain color backgrounds such as grey and darkish green. The image below is taken from my phone and I tried to lower the ISO levels to as close as possible as what it looks like in person (though I couldn't get the exact ISO number because I am using an iPhone). Input would be much appreciated!

EDIT: In person, it still looks slightly less pronounced than in the picture below. May 2016 build.


----------



## Sirstiv

Overclock it to 100hz... see if you get any flickering. Play some dark games on it.

Set the brightness to 60-70. 80 from the box is abit too bright imo.

It probably looks better in person. Mines similar probably 2x less than what you see in the pic with almost no blb in the corners. Top left is only noticable if i'm looking for it on a solid black.

The black bar would annoy me more. See how you go.


----------



## TeckniC

Mine is overclocked to 100Hz. No flickering that I've seen so far, although I haven't gotten a chance to test many games out on it yet. Brightness is already set at 70. Yours doesn't have the black bar at the top at all that people have mentioned?


----------



## Sirstiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeckniC*
> 
> Mine is overclocked to 100Hz. No flickering that I've seen so far, although I haven't gotten a chance to test many games out on it yet. Brightness is already set at 70. Yours doesn't have the black bar at the top at all that people have mentioned?




This is a picture of a black halftone full screen @ 50-60% black. So a solid grey. I didn't bother to match it's true colour but no bar seems to appear.

One thing i noticed. When opening this image fullscreen... my screen flickered a bit once opening full screen 'to readjust itself' but then stays stable. (at the top of the screen)

I don't see this as a problem. Grey colour is hard to output. So long as it ends up staying consistent.

Maybe we should all start disregarding problems on solid grey light output.


----------



## TeckniC

I'm not really worried about the grey bar because it seems like everyone that overclocked to 100Hz has it to some extent. I'm just asking if the amount of bleed I have should be considered acceptable or if I should exchange it for another one. My previous IPS (Asus PB278Q) was pretty much perfect - no BLB whatsoever so I never really ran into this issue until now. I'm not sure what's generally considered" acceptable" in terms of BLB.


----------



## Ozan Akin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirstiv*
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of a black halftone full screen @ 50-60% black. So a solid grey. I didn't bother to match it's true colour but no bar seems to appear.
> 
> One thing i noticed. When opening this image fullscreen... my screen flickered a bit once opening full screen 'to readjust itself' but then stays stable. (at the top of the screen)
> 
> I don't see this as a problem. Grey colour is hard to output. So long as it ends up staying consistent.
> 
> Maybe we should all start disregarding problems on solid grey light output.


try NVIDIA G-SYNC Pendulum Demo set the fps 20 ( G-Sync mode ) Is there any flickering at top of the monitor. Here is the video. look at the gray colour.


----------



## Sirstiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeckniC*
> 
> I'm not really worried about the grey bar because it seems like everyone that overclocked to 100Hz has it to some extent. I'm just asking if the amount of bleed I have should be considered acceptable or if I should exchange it for another one. My previous IPS (Asus PB278Q) was pretty much perfect - no BLB whatsoever so I never really ran into this issue until now. I'm not sure what's generally considered" acceptable" in terms of BLB.


It's really personal preference. If you can only see it on solid colours then only you know how much that will piss you off.

Some people open their monitors (generic statement) and apply black tape to fix it. - I don't recommend that.

Otherwise get inline for another monitor in the great Asus BLB lottery lol.


----------



## Sirstiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozan Akin*
> 
> try NVIDIA G-SYNC Pendulum Demo set the fps 20 ( G-Sync mode ) Is there any flickering at top of the monitor. Here is the video. look at the gray colour.


I downloaded and tried it. On the grey bar swaying screen.

Only initially for the first 3-5 seconds but then it stabilizes.

Good test!


----------



## Ozan Akin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirstiv*
> 
> I downloaded and tried it. On the grey bar swaying screen.
> 
> Only initially for the first 3-5 seconds but then it stabilizes.
> 
> Good test!


my first and second monitor has this issue ( And blb of course ) my monitors always flickering not stabilizes







I RMA again and waiting the third pfffff. Wish me luck boys ehuehuehue


----------



## Sirstiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozan Akin*
> 
> my first and second monitor has this issue ( And blb of course ) my monitors always flickering not stabilizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I RMA again and waiting the third pfffff. Wish me luck boys ehuehuehue


Do the following.

Update your monitor driver with the .ini file on the disc supplied.

Do a CLEAN installation of your nvidia drivers and make sure it's the latest one.


----------



## Ozan Akin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirstiv*
> 
> Do the following.
> 
> Update your monitor driver with the .ini file on the disc supplied.
> 
> Do a CLEAN installation of your nvidia drivers and make sure it's the latest one.


Yes I made all these but it is not worked


----------



## azzazel99

How do you guys like 100hz compared to 144hz if any of you have used 144hz. I should be able to pick my monitor up today from local best buy and im anxious to get it but nervous at the same time. I played some BF4 campaign last night on my wifes machine (asus 144hz 1080p) and ran it at 100hz and 144hz and there was a slight noticeable difference when looking around in a circle motion (moving the cross hair in a circle) while looking at some buildings and such but i feel i was being a little too picky. The 100hz on the 144hz looked much better still than 60hz but when it was set to 144hz it was noticeable. I guess since i purchased the bestbuy 4 year protection plan i can always make it go out then be swapped out for the newer model in a year or 2 when they are 144hz 3440x1440. lol


----------



## kikibgd

@azzazek99 hey man im interested also in 100hz vs 144 since for months now i cant decide on 279q or 348q lets say money is not an issue and i will be running 1080 or 1080ti if it comes this year

edit: note that i would like to have dual monitor setup so i was thinking it was better to buy 279q keep my benq as second monitor and one day years from now when come good monitors to buy one 34" gaming ?
what you guys think?


----------



## Canyonero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeckniC*
> 
> My new PG348Q just came in today (ordered from Amazon) and the first thing I checked for was backlight bleed. I have no dead/stuck pixels and no coil whine, but the backlight bleed is definitely there. I'm not sure if this is an acceptable/above average level of bleed or if I should exchange it so I figure I'd ask for some input (I'm pretty new to this...) I have also noticed the darker colored bar towards the top running horizontally across my screen that others have mentioned (but only against certain color backgrounds such as grey and darkish green. The image below is taken from my phone and I tried to lower the ISO levels to as close as possible as what it looks like in person (though I couldn't get the exact ISO number because I am using an iPhone). Input would be much appreciated!
> 
> EDIT: In person, it still looks slightly less pronounced than in the picture below. May 2016 build.


Hey,

it looks similiar to the blb I have (see photos in this thread). I am waiting and seeing how I feel about it after one week of using it.

Wiht daylight in the room it is no problem, but anything in 16:9 in the dark is unwatchable. The blb bleeds from the black bars into the frame in darker scenes (try watching Daredevil...).

I'd say what you are showing is below average quality (like mine), I have reseached all the BLB pictures I could find.


----------



## azzazel99

Well mine is supposed to be in off the delivery truck today then I'm gonna stop by and pick it up. I'll let you know how I feel between its 100hz and my wife's 144hz monitor.


----------



## Ozan Akin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirstiv*
> 
> Do the following.
> 
> Update your monitor driver with the .ini file on the disc supplied.
> 
> Do a CLEAN installation of your nvidia drivers and make sure it's the latest one.


I did not set my whql driver of monitor pff may be this is the problem ?

can someone link me or share the file of whql driver. I haven t got a dvd rom


----------



## TeckniC

Yeah, I already actually went ahead and processed a replacement. Hopefully I'll only have to do this once because the sheer size and weight of it is a pain to keep on having to go back and forth with. This lottery is definitely not fun though... there are just too many things that can go wrong/need to be checked for carefully.


----------



## azzazel99

So got it put together and played some BF4 and its looks amazing. Yes on my black desktop there is some minimal light bleed but come on from every single review i have come across on the web this monitor and the x34 and any ips for that matter will have BLB and there is nothing you can do about it. Im happy with honestly and like i said i got the 4 year best buy replacement plan so in a few years when the new ones come out and are a little more refined and this one accidentally takes a spill of the desk and breaks i will get the new one then lol. For now though im really happy with it.

http://s535.photobucket.com/user/azzazel_99/media/IMG_1195.jpg.html
http://s535.photobucket.com/user/azzazel_99/media/IMG_1196.jpg.html
http://s535.photobucket.com/user/azzazel_99/media/IMG_1194.jpg.html


----------



## Sirstiv

Quote:


> So got it put together and played some BF4 and its looks amazing. Yes on my black desktop there is some minimal light bleed but come on from every single review i have come across on the web this monitor and the x34 and any ips for that matter will have BLB and there is nothing you can do about it. Im happy with honestly and like i said i got the 4 year best buy replacement plan so in a few years when the new ones come out and are a little more refined and this one accidentally takes a spill of the desk and breaks i will get the new one then lol. For now though im really happy with it.


Well said. Now pass all your cables through the monitor's stand (remove the plastic pieces







. Make it look neat







.


----------



## Canyonero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeckniC*
> 
> Yeah, I already actually went ahead and processed a replacement. Hopefully I'll only have to do this once because the sheer size and weight of it is a pain to keep on having to go back and forth with. This lottery is definitely not fun though... there are just too many things that can go wrong/need to be checked for carefully.


Please, post a picture of the new monitors BLB with same camera settings. That would help me to decide if I should get a replacement as well...


----------



## azzazel99

Am I missing something? I have gsync turned on in the gsync menu inside nvidia control panel but when I go to 3D settings and try to turn gsync to the verticals sync option it's not there?


----------



## azzazel99

If I play bf4 with vsync turned off in the game it stutters and lags fairly bad and the refresh is bouncing 100-130 fps?


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzazel99*
> 
> If I play bf4 with vsync turned off in the game it stutters and lags fairly bad and the refresh is bouncing 100-130 fps?


cap your frame rate @ 99 frames ,


----------



## azzazel99

Well I set the res in bf4 to 3440x1440 100hz so it should be capped but it was jumping up to 130 until I turned vsync on. Without vsync it was choppy.


----------



## Sirstiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzazel99*
> 
> Well I set the res in bf4 to 3440x1440 100hz so it should be capped but it was jumping up to 130 until I turned vsync on. Without vsync it was choppy.


Vsync should be off... it will just tax your FPS. That's what the Gsync functionality is for.

Question.
Are you playing in windowed mode? or fullscreen?

Enable G-sync to be utilized in both.


----------



## moonbogg

I bought the damn thing. Jesus this was expensive. I should pick it up today. I'll let you know how I like it VS my Acer XB270HU. I plan on selling the Acer.


----------



## azzazel99

I love this monitor lol. Im sure i will love it even more when i finally decide to upgrade these poor drug through the mud 780ti classifieds.


----------



## TeckniC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canyonero*
> 
> Please, post a picture of the new monitors BLB with same camera settings. That would help me to decide if I should get a replacement as well...


Just arrived today. I have two pics - one with the two side by side and one of just the new screen. New on left, old on right. Both screens are on the same exact brightness/contrast settings etc. I'd say the new one looks a bit better but the blb in the top and bottom left corners are still definitely noticeable. However, note that both the top and bottom right sides are almost completely blb free (it's mostly just IPS glow in the picture). I'll probably just keep this one. It still bothers me but not enough to warrant me going through the hassle of exchanging for another one considering the sheer weight and size of these things.


----------



## moonbogg

Holy piss! This is amazing. NO dead pixels or any other issues. I'm keeping it and loving it until one of us dies.


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzazel99*
> 
> Well I set the res in bf4 to 3440x1440 100hz so it should be capped but it was jumping up to 130 until I turned vsync on. Without vsync it was choppy.


same thing for me .had to make a user file set it to 99fps put in bf4 folder

no more problems smooth as silk & no v sync


----------



## azzazel99

Tell me more about this file lol


----------



## Canyonero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeckniC*
> 
> Just arrived today. I have two pics - one with the two side by side and one of just the new screen. New on left, old on right. Both screens are on the same exact brightness/contrast settings etc. I'd say the new one looks a bit better but the blb in the top and bottom left corners are still definitely noticeable. However, note that both the top and bottom right sides are almost completely blb free (it's mostly just IPS glow in the picture). I'll probably just keep this one. It still bothers me but not enough to warrant me going through the hassle of exchanging for another one considering the sheer weight and size of these things.


Thanks a lot Tecknic!

That is quite an improvement.

At what brightness setting did you take the pictures?

You should probably stick with the new one. Chances are you'd be worse off if you got a third one...


----------



## kikibgd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzazel99*
> 
> So got it put together and played some BF4 and its looks amazing. Yes on my black desktop there is some minimal light bleed but come on from every single review i have come across on the web this monitor and the x34 and any ips for that matter will have BLB and there is nothing you can do about it. Im happy with honestly and like i said i got the 4 year best buy replacement plan so in a few years when the new ones come out and are a little more refined and this one accidentally takes a spill of the desk and breaks i will get the new one then lol. For now though im really happy with it.


hey man congratulations on the monitor, can you tell the difference from 100-144hz ?

thanks


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzazel99*
> 
> Tell me more about this file lol


Make a file called user.cfg and put this line ..gametime.maxvariablefps 99.. in it save & put in your bf4 folder

That's it..........

EDIT ...with out the dots


----------



## Stingray71

Keep in mind, you may have to "view" "file name extensions" in your settings and delete the .txt when you create user.cfg file. Creating this file and capping my fps also fixed stuttering I was having.


----------



## azzazel99

Honestly I don't see the difference. If I look REALLY closely at very specific things on my wife's 144hz monitor and switch it from 100-144 and back to 100 there is if staring at one small area and looking around really fast very shuttle differences. But under normal game play nope. I can't see the difference


----------



## TeckniC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canyonero*
> 
> Thanks a lot Tecknic!
> 
> That is quite an improvement.
> 
> At what brightness setting did you take the pictures?
> 
> You should probably stick with the new one. Chances are you'd be worse off if you got a third one...


I want to say that the brightness setting in the picture was 70... I tested the bleed with 3 different settings - 40/70/100. The brightness didn't really make a huge difference in the visibility of the blb to me personally, especially at late night with all other lights out. It was fairly obvious at every setting while standing ~10ft away and kneeling down looking directly at the screen at eye level.

For comparison, I also have my ~2-3 year old 16:9 1440p monitor mounted directly on top of the ultrawide and that one has no blb whatsoever. I'm not sure if it's just a given that these new ultrawides will have it to some degree no matter what, but I'll just have to get used to it. Other than that, the monitor seems to be perfect thus far. No dead pixels/dust/stuttering/coil whine that I've experienced thus far, and it looks gorgeous in games.


----------



## azzazel99

yea Most ips panels seem to have BLB no matter what for the most part. This monitor i swear almost got returned because i was so on the fence about the x34 or the acer 32 inch 4k or the 144hz 2560x1080 acer or benq i was just so iffy. I love it though! It's *pardon my language* f*%&$#@ beautiful. My wife demands a ultra wide though now so she may be the one that gets the 144hz 2560x1080 monitor that way i have the best of both worlds lol! She is a hardcore gamer thanks to me. She loves bf4, WoW and Division with WoW quickly fading out because it sucks so bad these days. She absolutely loves bf4 now that she has the hang of first person shooters.


----------



## moonbogg

You think its going to shorten the life of this thing to leave it "overclocked" at 100hz? I don't want to burn the sucker out. The asus website sais some games are recommended to be played at 60hz and others at 100. I hope they intended for it to stay at 100, because that's where mine is staying. The thought of this thing dying is like thinking about losing a dog or something. I love it, and it loves me.


----------



## Sirstiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> You think its going to shorten the life of this thing to leave it "overclocked" at 100hz? I don't want to burn the sucker out. The asus website sais some games are recommended to be played at 60hz and others at 100. I hope they intended for it to stay at 100, because that's where mine is staying. The thought of this thing dying is like thinking about losing a dog or something. I love it, and it loves me.


It's not like it's overheating.

I'ts built to do it.

to achieve this through the current display port version it has to be overclocked.

In a couple months time when the new version of display port releases it'll support 100hz natively.

So this monitor is essentially a bandaid solution until then to achieve max 100hz.

But don't worry... our video cards would currently struggle to do 144hz at 3.5K so we are in the sweet spot of gaming with this combination.

Like intel CPU's and their 'boost' feature 3.5ghz --> 3.9ghz

or Nvidia's boost...

I've left mine on 100hz from day one.

They only say that because high visual RPGs that have monster requirements like say the witcher... you can play that at 60hz if you're having framerate issues at 100hz.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirstiv*
> 
> It's not like it's overheating.
> 
> I'ts built to do it.
> 
> to achieve this through the current display port version it has to be overclocked.
> 
> In a couple months time when the new version of display port releases it'll support 100hz natively.
> 
> So this monitor is essentially a bandaid solution until then to achieve max 100hz.
> 
> But don't worry... our video cards would currently struggle to do 144hz at 3.5K so we are in the sweet spot of gaming with this combination.
> 
> Like intel CPU's and their 'boost' feature 3.5ghz --> 3.9ghz
> 
> or Nvidia's boost...
> 
> I've left mine on 100hz from day one.
> 
> They only say that because high visual RPGs that have monster requirements like say the witcher... you can play that at 60hz if you're having framerate issues at 100hz.


This is not correct. These monitors are not native 100hz due to the panel circuitry, not due to display port. DP1.2 has enough bandwidth for 100hz. The panel was built for 60hz, but tweaked to achieve 100hz. Not all panels will achieve 100hz 24/7. The longer the panel is left at 100hz the more stress it puts on the components. Some people will have zero problems with 100hz 24/7 and others will have a problem. Those that a problem did occur over time they just backed the OC down to 90-95hz. My GPUs are enough for 3440x1440 @ 144hz in many games, or close to it. So im just waiting for DP1.3 and new panels to come along.


----------



## azzazel99

What he is saying is the new monitors like the x34p are shipping native at 100hz and yes dp1.2 is limited in bandwidth. That's why with the new display port monitor manufacturers are already preparing 144hz 3440x1440 but not until the new display port. This has been mentioned a few times around the web. Someone posted a link somewhere on oc3d that showed a manufacturer talking about their new ultra wide 3440x1440p 144+ hz but that it wouldn't happen until the new dp. Something to do with bandwidth limitation just like how 4K can not happen at +60hz because there is not enough bandwidth to game at those res at those refresh rates.


----------



## Sirstiv

Well OC fulltime or not this monitor is backed with a 3 year warranty. They have confidence in their product.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzazel99*
> 
> What he is saying is the new monitors like the x34p are shipping native at 100hz and yes dp1.2 is limited in bandwidth. That's why with the new display port monitor manufacturers are already preparing 144hz 3440x1440 but not until the new display port. This has been mentioned a few times around the web. Someone posted a link somewhere on oc3d that showed a manufacturer talking about their new ultra wide 3440x1440p 144+ hz but that it wouldn't happen until the new dp. Something to do with bandwidth limitation just like how 4K can not happen at +60hz because there is not enough bandwidth to game at those res at those refresh rates.


The ACER Predator X34P is not a native 100hz panel, ACER just overclocked it. If you look online, LG has made no 100hz panel


----------



## azzazel99

If it starts to lose its stability when OC to 100hz then send it for warranty


----------



## kikibgd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirstiv*
> 
> Well OC fulltime or not this monitor is backed with a 3 year warranty. They have confidence in their product.


tbh for 1200e they should give at least 5 year

just a taught that monitors last 10+ years kinda keeps me wanting to give that money.. still didnt decide. i would go faking mad as hell if 6months from now they came with better model


----------



## azzazel99

That's why I got mine through Best Buy.


----------



## moonbogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzazel99*
> 
> That's why I got mine through Best Buy.


That was a good idea. Having something this expensive and this fragile sitting on my desk makes me a little nervous. I got two boys, ages 3 and 5. Need I say more?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> The ACER Predator X34P is not a native 100hz panel, ACER just overclocked it. *If you look online, LG has made no 100hz panel*


Apparently they are working on it now: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/monitor_panel_parts.htm

Quote:


> LG.DisplayAH-IPSLM340UW3-?3440x144014ms G2G1000:1300178/178    W-LED144Hz21:9Curved 1900RQ1 2017


This might be the new panel they will use for the X34P.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Apparently they are working on it now: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/monitor_panel_parts.htm
> 
> This _might_ be the new panel they will use for the X34P.


That is not 100hz


----------



## azzazel99

Holy ****. At this years computex they showed the new x34P that WILL BE SHIPPING AT A NATIVE 100hz and not have to be manually overclocked. That's info straight from acer.


----------



## azzazel99

I don't know what panel they will be using but it will be shipped at a native 100hz.


----------



## moonbogg

I like the curve. It feels like its hugging my face.


----------



## Mercureal

I wouldn't be surprised if that's the panel being used, considering that the stats all match up, hopefully they are planning to address the 14ms response time, otherwise looks to be quite the panel. Now what remains is if the price will remain at the $1300 msrp


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzazel99*
> 
> Holy ****. At this years computex they showed the new x34P that WILL BE SHIPPING AT A NATIVE 100hz and not have to be manually overclocked. That's info straight from acer.


It is native, they just overclocked it and then set it, so you do not have to overclock it, still using a 60hz panel


----------



## moonbogg

I'm surprised at how good the color uniformity is of this huge thing. I expected it to be pretty bad since its so wide, but nope. Its actually really good. This thing is a total score.


----------



## azzazel99

If it comes at that hz then its native shipped frequency is 100hz. Its also going to have a more aggressive curve so it isnt even the same panel.


----------



## azzazel99

Yea this monitor is amazing! I love it more and more every time i play on it. My 780ti's are giving it all they've got at 1200mhz lol. Doing well with bf4, the forest and a couple other games. Guess im in the market for a new gpu or gpu's. Dont think i could go back to a single card again after being sli with these gpu's for so long.


----------



## bgaccord

The monitor is great,i replaced my acer xb270hu and couldnt be happier .i love the 21:9 .
gaming is great,cant tell a difference between 100 - 144hz
this is my battlelog if u guys want to add me.new account after i got monitor to see how good i can do
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/Getdunked0nKid/stats/1795337872/pc/


----------



## azzazel99

added ya. Im A22A2EL of the triple deuces.


----------



## AEIOU9

So I got my first PG348Q last week and it had some notable BLB. I set up an exchange with Amazon.com but held onto the first one until I could compare the panels.

Turns out the first one I got was better than the second so the second is definitely going back. At this point I'm torn between going for a 3rd Asus PG348Q, trying an Acer x34 or going with an Asus PG278Q. What do you guys think?


----------



## TeckniC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AEIOU9*
> 
> So I got my first PG348Q last week and it had some notable BLB. I set up an exchange with Amazon.com but held onto the first one until I could compare the panels.
> 
> Turns out the first one I got was better than the second so the second is definitely going back. At this point I'm torn between going for a 3rd Asus PG348Q, trying an Acer x34 or going with an Asus PG278Q. What do you guys think?


That picture looks pretty overexposed. Try cranking the ISO down a bit to where it looks similar to what you see when you're in front of it. The X34 will have just as much (if not more) blb and their QC is even worse from what I've seen. Pretty sure that all of them will have some level of blb no matter how many times you exchange it -- just some are more exaggerated than others. If it bothers you that much, just go for the 278Q since it's a TN panel.


----------



## AEIOU9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeckniC*
> 
> That picture looks pretty overexposed. Try cranking the ISO down a bit to where it looks similar to what you see when you're in front of it. The X34 will have just as much (if not more) blb and their QC is even worse from what I've seen. Pretty sure that all of them will have some level of blb no matter how many times you exchange it -- just some are more exaggerated than others. If it bothers you that much, just go for the 278Q since it's a TN panel.


Fair point - this is pretty close to what I'm seeing and is shot @ ISO 100.


----------



## Mercureal

As always, it's going to come down to you to decide if you want to keep it. Things to keep in mind are that I've seen cases where glow and BLB have gotten better over time and over on I think the XB271HU thread, some people reduced BLB by gently massaging the panel with a cloth, though that's at your own risk.

Additionally do you actually plan to game in pitch-black conditions? If not, the BLB may not pose as much of an issue.

All in all, only you can make the call. I've seen worse that that, I've seen some a bit better. I'd also check for the black line on gray screen at 100hz issue that seems to be hitting every monitor.


----------



## AEIOU9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> As always, it's going to come down to you to decide if you want to keep it. Things to keep in mind are that I've seen cases where glow and BLB have gotten better over time and over on I think the XB271HU thread, some people reduced BLB by gently massaging the panel with a cloth, though that's at your own risk.
> 
> Additionally do you actually plan to game in pitch-black conditions? If not, the BLB may not pose as much of an issue.
> 
> All in all, only you can make the call. I've seen worse that that, I've seen some a bit better. I'd also check for the black line on gray screen at 100hz issue that seems to be hitting every monitor.


Any recommendations for sites or programs to test this or should I just pop up any old gray screen?


----------



## moonbogg

I can't get over this thing. I'm stunned. I can't believe how good the color uniformity is. I'm so damn happy with it I can't believe it. God I love this thing. I had to blow almost all my cash on this thing and it was worth every last cent. What a piece of art this thing is. It has a better image than my XB270HU, and I went through 3 of those before finding a good one. I scored epic on the first try with this sexy beast.
This thing has the cleanest whites of any monitor I've had and colors are vivid and uniform. Such a score.


----------



## TeckniC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AEIOU9*
> 
> Any recommendations for sites or programs to test this or should I just pop up any old gray screen?


This problem seems to be on every single monitor so personally, I'd say you shouldn't worry about it. I don't think anyone has said that their screen does not have the black line issue to some degree.

http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php

Click the green one and go into full screen, then look towards the top of your monitor (maybe ~3cm from the top). There will likely be a darker colored horizontal line that runs across the entire display. The background doesn't necessarily have to be grey to see this issue. It's pretty apparent when I tested it there with the green in full screen mode. It doesn't bother me too much because it's only under very specific conditions and you're unlikely to reproduce it on a day to day basis...


----------



## captn1ko

I have the same problem with the gray stripe and on my panel i can see it not only on a gray screen. I can see it while watching anime or gaming. When gaming i can see it in dark scenes (gta5 at night) or anno 2070 on the blue sea. This panel is to expensive to ignore this. Rma is started.

Gray stripe is away with disabled oc function


----------



## andytom69

my first experience with this monitor is a little negative
I have a video card Gigabyte G1 1080 Liquid and I can not get the established 'of the frequency above 60hz, 75hz to have already lightning
now it will be 'difficult to understand if the monitor is defective or if it is a driver issue or video card, sure to this money I should give a foolproof product
we are getting worse


----------



## Ozan Akin

I changed three monitors ( RMA all ) All of them have blb, ips glow . Two of them flickering. I think İPS PANELS are not good enough for gaming especially at this size and refresh rate. and now I will buy pg278q ( TN panel ) .


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captn1ko*
> 
> I have the same problem with the gray stripe and on my panel i can see it not only on a gray screen. I can see it while watching anime or gaming. When gaming i can see it in dark scenes (gta5 at night) or anno 2070 on the blue sea. This panel is to expensive to ignore this. Rma is started.
> 
> Gray stripe is away with disabled oc function


You will not get any monitor that does not have it, this seems to affect every sample, even with ACER Predator X34 has the same issue


----------



## captn1ko

Then its a reason for me to Rma 3 times. Then i get my money back if they are not able to fix it







. I will not accept this monitor with this gray bar.


----------



## Ozan Akin

I get my money back like you bro, RMA 3 times and always sent me blb, glow and gsync flickering and of course the grey line top of the screen ehueuheuhe


----------



## moonbogg

What VESA mount are you guys using? I think I need one because my desk is too small but I want a mount that I know will support this big thing.


----------



## Assassin O

I'm not sure how large you desk is, or if you tower is currently located of your desk. In my case my tower was located on my desk. I ended up purchasing a multimedia desktop stand. Tower now sits on 27 inch glass with pegs. (floor) This is another alternative that may help. http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=9435


----------



## moonbogg

The desk isn't deep enough, so the monitor sits close to the front of the desk and its right in my face. I need a deeper desk or a VESA arm.

Edit: Ordered a desk.


----------



## TeckniC

Does everybody have the G-Sync flicker at the top of their screens during low framerates? I just noticed it recently particularly at the victory/defeat screen in League of Legends, right before the score screen pops up. I'm not sure if this is worth RMAing/exchanging or not.


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeckniC*
> 
> Does everybody have the G-Sync flicker at the top of their screens during low framerates? I just noticed it recently particularly at the victory/defeat screen in League of Legends, right before the score screen pops up. I'm not sure if this is worth RMAing/exchanging or not.


Nope. All good my end. Never seen any flicker.

Return and get the new Samsung quantum dot gaming monitors that have been recently released

They look very tempting. Pity about the freesync







hopefully they do gsync


----------



## azzazel99

My monitor has very little BLB and no flickering. This thing is amazing! It's ips so its going to have BLB so you guys gotta get over that lol. You can't just keep rma'ing and being upset cause you get another with BLB. They all have it. Its called ips glow. Some have it worse than others but they all have it.


----------



## azzazel99

Now the flickering I would def rma the monitor for that but the glow isn't noticeable at least for me unless I'm staring at a black screen and looking specifically at the corners.


----------



## captn1ko

Ahhhhh ok and just because every monitor has bleed, glow and a gray bar we have to accept it? Nice reason. Why not the other way? If every single monitor is produced this way we should throw this broken **** back to asus to show them that we want a good monitor....hell, they charge 1400euro....for this money i can expect alt least low glow,bleed, and good colour uniformity without gray bars...

Customers like you are the reason the quality of modern producs is so bad.


----------



## azzazel99

No but expecting no blb is ludicrous. Other issues like flickering and such is understandable for rma like I already said if you read. But rma'ing for ips glow that is known from what I've seen across all ips monitors especially these curved ones is being a little picky. I did plenty of my own research before buying so I expected some and some is what I got. It's completely unnoticeable unless I'm staring at a black screen. I guess if you purchased this monitor without any research and have never had a ips and experience glow I can see frustration about that. However at that point buying blindly without research is the buyers fault. Like I said flickering and other "gray bar issues" is understandable as that would cause issues no matter what screen you are looking at but blb should be expected.


----------



## azzazel99

And to retort to your attack directly on me with "customers like me" comment I'm just not a spoiled brat who purchased a monitor without doing research. I expect a certain standard of quality and I made sure I got that. Only issue I have is a small bit of blb. Had I had any other flickering or gray bars issues I to would return for a fixed unit. You can't be too picky though. It's those customers that have caused price hikes in products because so much extra useless time is often spent perfecting something that years ago would have otherwise been overlooked. It's a 50/50 thing. Customers who don't ***** much may cause poor q/c but customers who ***** to much cause insane price hikes. Also poor q/c is the fault of the company not a customer. A company should have a standard and sometimes when they are producing so many units some are bound to be bad.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captn1ko*
> 
> Ahhhhh ok and just because every monitor has bleed, glow and a gray bar we have to accept it? Nice reason. Why not the other way? If every single monitor is produced this way we should throw this broken **** back to asus to show them that we want a good monitor....hell, they charge 1400euro....for this money i can expect alt least low glow,bleed, and good colour uniformity without gray bars...
> 
> Customers like you are the reason the quality of modern producs is so bad.


If we all actually tried, we could get a total product recall on both the ASUS PG348Q and ACER Predator X34, along with our money back, as the gray bar is an issue affecting every monitor and is easy to find when testing


----------



## azzazel99

I purchased this monitor for gaming as its a gaming monitor and I have zero issues for that purpose with mine. No gray bars, no flickering, no excessive blb, no overclocking issues no anything. It's a beautiful monitor and looks amazing while I'm playing my large array of games. Have yet to find a single issue. Maybe I got a "unicorn"


----------



## azzazel99

Also had you done research and knew the gray bar was a huge problem as is blb why did you still pay 1400 euro for it? I have $1,182 for it and that was after I did my research. So I knew in advance the risk I was taking which is why I purchased it locally so I could return it if I had a issue.


----------



## leighspped

I'm looking for a articulating wall mount, has anyone used one yet? I'm using it for a gaming room/vr space so i want it kinda close to the wall and out of the way


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzazel99*
> 
> I purchased this monitor for gaming as its a gaming monitor and I have zero issues for that purpose with mine. No gray bars, no flickering, no excessive blb, no overclocking issues no anything. It's a beautiful monitor and looks amazing while I'm playing my large array of games. Have yet to find a single issue. Maybe I got a "unicorn"


Take a picture with the background as gray


----------



## azzazel99

Like a gray desktop background? I don't have any random gray images except making the desktop background gray.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzazel99*
> 
> Like a gray desktop background? I don't have any random gray images except making the desktop background gray.


If you have Windows 10, set the background to gray within the settings


----------



## emil2424

can somebody recommend a good website with wallpapers for our PG348Q?


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emil2424*
> 
> can somebody recommend a good website with wallpapers for our PG348Q?


INTERFACELIFT.COM


----------



## moonbogg

Stick your nose by the vents on the rear panel. Let the monitor warm up first, then take in the glorious smell of fresh electronics. You can hug the monitor as you do this.


----------



## iARDAs

This thing is not compatible with VESA stands right?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> This thing is not compatible with VESA stands right?


Sure is iARDas 100x100mm.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Sure is iARDas 100x100mm.


Great. +rep

A monitor like this is in my radar for 2017 and I just got a great Vesa mount I want to use. Will be perfect.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Anyone running 2 of these? Or what would be good to pair with it? I'm building my first system, and want at least one of these with 1-2 more monitors....


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Great. +rep
> 
> A monitor like this is in my radar for 2017 and I just got a great Vesa mount I want to use. Will be perfect.


I would get the LG version in 2017 then, it will be 3440x1440p 144hz, it should support HDR and I expect someone will make a G-Sync version, production is start of 2017, so expect a release date a few months after the production


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I would get the LG version in 2017 then, it will be 3440x1440p 144hz, it should support HDR and I expect someone will make a G-Sync version, production is start of 2017, so expect a release date a few months after the production


My only worry is that when that comes out it will even be more expensive than the current 3440x1440p models...









If so yeah I am not in a worry. I can wait a few months.

Those 3440x1440p ones are way too expensive.

I used a 2560x1080p one before and it was great BUT it made me angry at some games. I am playing a lot of Overwatch lately and since it does not support UltraWide, I might unfortunately end up buying a 2560x1440p regular 144hz panel.

Sux.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My only worry is that when that comes out it will even be more expensive than the current 3440x1440p models...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so yeah I am not in a worry. I can wait a few months.
> 
> Those 3440x1440p ones are way too expensive.
> 
> I used a 2560x1080p one before and it was great BUT it made me angry at some games. I am playing a lot of Overwatch lately and since it does not support UltraWide, I might unfortunately end up buying a 2560x1440p regular 144hz panel.
> 
> Sux.


I do not think it will be over £1000, although the G-Sync version might be over £1000


----------



## Mercureal

I agree wth Metros, I think that they'll try to keep the price below $1300, unless Acer/Asus intend to carry both 100hz and 144hz variants, though that would be unlikely. If they raise the price any higher I think they won't be able to sell as many units. $1300 is already the top end of what I'd call sane to ask for a monitor, even a top of the line variant.

Either way, I'd at least wait, because worst-case, the price of the current 100hz models should drop at least a bit, should you opt to stick with one of these.


----------



## TeckniC

Update: I have found that when I am playing League of Legends specifically, the very top of my screen kind of flickers when I am purchasing items or when the nexus explodes and the defeat/victory banner pops up but never in any other situation within the game. It looks exactly like what is shown in this YouTube video, except it is actually flickering in the game: 




I have tried pulling back the overclock and that has done nothing, and also have tried messing with all of the in game settings such as v-sync, anti aliasing, frame caps, etc. The only thing that eliminates this issue is turning Gsync off (or making it so that it only runs in Full Screen, since I play LoL in borderless windowed mode). I did also order a replacement which I tested immediately upon arrival, and the flickering was still present under the same conditions (although perhaps slightly less apparent). I have also tested several other games such as Witcher 3, Bioshock Infinite and Overwatch and have not been able to reproduce this issue under any conditions. It seems to only been League.

So, my question is: is it likely that both of the monitors I received are defective and I should look for another replacement, or is it an underlying issue that is separate from the monitor - perhaps with the drivers/LoL itself? I read that G-Sync automatically turns off under very low fps conditions (sub 30 or so), but I never dip to those framerates in a game like League. I am running a GTX 1070. Also, if there is anyone on here that plays League that can test this for me as well and report the results back to me, I'd be extremely grateful.


----------



## Halciet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeckniC*
> 
> Update: I have found that when I am playing League of Legends specifically, the very top of my screen kind of flickers when I am purchasing items or when the nexus explodes and the defeat/victory banner pops up but never in any other situation within the game. It looks exactly like what is shown in this YouTube video, except it is actually flickering in the game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried pulling back the overclock and that has done nothing, and also have tried messing with all of the in game settings such as v-sync, anti aliasing, frame caps, etc. The only thing that eliminates this issue is turning Gsync off (or making it so that it only runs in Full Screen, since I play LoL in borderless windowed mode). I did also order a replacement which I tested immediately upon arrival, and the flickering was still present under the same conditions (although perhaps slightly less apparent). I have also tested several other games such as Witcher 3, Bioshock Infinite and Overwatch and have not been able to reproduce this issue under any conditions. It seems to only been League.
> 
> So, my question is: is it likely that both of the monitors I received are defective and I should look for another replacement, or is it an underlying issue that is separate from the monitor - perhaps with the drivers/LoL itself? I read that G-Sync automatically turns off under very low fps conditions (sub 30 or so), but I never dip to those framerates in a game like League. I am running a GTX 1070. Also, if there is anyone on here that plays League that can test this for me as well and report the results back to me, I'd be extremely grateful.


I'm actually curious about this one as well - I notice the same problem when I am sitting at a loading screen in WoW; the top of the screen flickers slightly. Not sure what the issue is - if it's my graphics card (980), or the monitor itself, or...?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halciet*
> 
> I'm actually curious about this one as well - I notice the same problem when I am sitting at a loading screen in WoW; the top of the screen flickers slightly. Not sure what the issue is - if it's my graphics card (980), or the monitor itself, or...?


It only seems to happen during loading screens for me, however it is the monitor


----------



## Halciet

Quote:


> It only seems to happen during loading screens for me, however it is the monitor


Well, at least I know it's not just me


----------



## leekimah08

I've had mine last Thursday.
Minor BLB on screen, No coil whine.
But, Overclocking issues! Manufacturing date is March 2016.

Anything above 60hz it displays "Displayport no signal", after tweaking the OSD back to 60Hz there is a display.
And sometimes, when I activate overclock to 100Hz, and try to apply the settings, it still displays "G-SYNC Mode DisplayPort [email protected]" even after applying the changes to the OSD. Also have tried to change the refresh rate on the "NVIDIA Control Panel" and only has "60Hz and 50Hz" selection. Only luck is, unplugging the power cable from the UPS or wall socket for a minute or two. I can OC again. But it is a lot of hassle. Might try to return the item.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leekimah08*
> 
> I've had mine last Thursday.
> Minor BLB on screen, No coil whine.
> But, Overclocking issues! Manufacturing date is March 2016.
> 
> Anything above 60hz it displays "Displayport no signal", after tweaking the OSD back to 60Hz there is a display.
> And sometimes, when I activate overclock to 100Hz, and try to apply the settings, it still displays "G-SYNC Mode DisplayPort [email protected]" even after applying the changes to the OSD. Also have tried to change the refresh rate on the "NVIDIA Control Panel" and only has "60Hz and 50Hz" selection. Only luck is, unplugging the power cable from the UPS or wall socket for a minute or two. I can OC again. But it is a lot of hassle. Might try to return the item.


So you get the message after applying 100hz within the monitor and it flickers then sets 100hz on the monitor. However when you go to NVIDIA Control panel, it only allows you to set 50hz or 60hz

Have you tried setting the monitor at 90hz and then trying it


----------



## TeckniC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halciet*
> 
> Well, at least I know it's not just me


Hey, are you experiencing the flickering ONLY in load screens? If so, that is actually completely normal because G-Sync turns off at 30fps and under. In load screens, your fps drops really low because it's static. If you haven't experienced any flickering of any sort in the actual game, then it should be fine. Mine is a bit different because I get flickering in load screens as well as in game during League. It seems to only be the case with League but I'm not really sure why. I've tested several other titles and I haven't gotten any flickering whatsoever, so I'm suspecting that it's just a compatibility issue with League rather than an issue with the G-sync module/panel itself. I'm still looking for someone that plays League with this monitor to confirm whether or not they get this issue as well though.


----------



## aberrero

wow. How have I never heard of this monitor before? It's basically perfect. What type of price does this fall down to when it is on sale? Any reason not to get it?

Edit: Why are people complaining about artifacts at 100hz? Newegg lists it as native 100Hz.


----------



## leekimah08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> So you get the message after applying 100hz within the monitor and it flickers then sets 100hz on the monitor. However when you go to NVIDIA Control panel, it only allows you to set 50hz or 60hz
> 
> Have you tried setting the monitor at 90hz and then trying it


yes and still no luck. i can sometimes overclock it to 100hz with no problem. but after shutting down the computer, wake up in the morning then turn on the computer. just by turning on. the random off and on shows again and would eventually result to displayport no signal. btw, I returned the monitor and would still go for another one or the pg279q


----------



## leekimah08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> wow. How have I never heard of this monitor before? It's basically perfect. What type of price does this fall down to when it is on sale? Any reason not to get it?
> 
> Edit: Why are people complaining about artifacts at 100hz? Newegg lists it as native 100Hz.


it is not native 100Hz. you basically overclock it to 100hz. I also bought this one because I thought that it is native 100hz. sad


----------



## azzazel99

So i purchased my wife the Acer Z35 monitor for gaming at 2560x1080p and i must say its a impressive specimen.


----------



## leekimah08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzazel99*
> 
> So i purchased my wife the Acer Z35 monitor for gaming at 2560x1080p and i must say its a impressive specimen.


is it better than 3440x1440?


----------



## azzazel99

The monitor itself is much nicer and the led rgb lighting at the bottom is also much nicer. 2560x1080p at 144hz is amazing. The curve is very aggressive too at 2000r. Honestly if I could do it all over again I would have got that one too over the Asus pg348q


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzazel99*
> 
> The monitor itself is much nicer and the led rgb lighting at the bottom is also much nicer. 2560x1080p at 144hz is amazing. The curve is very aggressive too at 2000r. Honestly if I could do it all over again I would have got that one too over the Asus pg348q


Is it more like ultra wide 24 inch or ultra wide 27 inch?


----------



## azzazel99

Well it's a 35 inch so it's like the Asus only bigger and more curved. I have a Asus 27 inch 144hz monitor also and it's just like that but bigger lol. It's truly a bad ass monitor


----------



## azzazel99

My wife runs it on her 6700k and gtx 970 and in bf4 she rocks a pretty solid 144fps. It looks amazing! Not saying my pg348q doesn't look great also but the extra curve her monitor has is bad ass


----------



## azzazel99

Oh and the speakers on the monitor are loud as ****! I cant even hear my speakers on the asus but the acer has some amazing speakers. They aren't studio quality but they def get loud enough to lay in bed and watch movies on


----------



## Metros

I would avoid 2560x1080p, it makes the image look awful at 35 inches and it uses a AU Optronics VA panel, so it has ghosting issues


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzazel99*
> 
> The monitor itself is much nicer and the led rgb lighting at the bottom is also much nicer. 2560x1080p at 144hz is amazing. The curve is very aggressive too at 2000r. Honestly if I could do it all over again I would have got that one too over the Asus pg348q


1080p @ 35inches! No thanks! Maybe if my vision wasn't too good.


----------



## azzazel99

say what you want about it lol. Its a bad ass monitor for $800 bones. Desktop use isn't as nice as the asus but for gaming IMO it looks awesome! I'd buy it again if i had too. The curve is what helps i think make it such a great monitor. Gaming on it is super immersive. Much more so than my pg348q. Also you only experience the ghosting if you overclock the monitor to its 200hz setting. At 144 even 165hz there is no visible ghosting in gaming. Watch youtube reviews of it that tech of tomorrow and many others have done.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzazel99*
> 
> say what you want about it lol. Its a bad ass monitor for $800 bones. Desktop use isn't as nice as the asus but for gaming IMO it looks awesome! I'd buy it again if i had too. The curve is what helps i think make it such a great monitor. Gaming on it is super immersive. Much more so than my pg348q. Also you only experience the ghosting if you overclock the monitor to its 200hz setting. At 144 even 165hz there is no visible ghosting in gaming. Watch youtube reviews of it that tech of tomorrow and many others have done.


Not sure what your talking about. The ghosting and bad motion blur is very visible. 

Especially when you compare it to the X34/PG348Q


Don't watch too many YouTube flaky reviews. Most reliable reviewer is TFT. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_z35.htm


----------



## azzazel99

I own the monitor so regardless of what you look at online unless you own it yourself you can't comment from first hand experience. I own it and playing bf4, division, crysis 3 the forest etc there is no visible ghosting. Looking at some program that tells you there is ghosting is like buying a Lamborghini because someone says it goes over 200mph. If you never see it go that fast then it doesn't matter. I see NO ghosting. It really is a pleasure to game on. I test product based on actual use not some website or program that tests things I can't see when gaming or watching Netflix. Based on real world testing with the things I listed above there is no visible ghosting.


----------



## azzazel99

Not trying to convince anyone to buy it over the Asus pg348q I'm just saying I own both personally now and enjoy them both. The extra curve and overall experience of the z35 personally I enjoy more. I really think it's mostly the curve. I wish the 348q was curved more.


----------



## JasonB2030

Hi All

I brought this monitor and first off its amazing but i had a problem backlight screen bleeding.
i brought my monitor from Scan.co.uk they used me to return it to them so i did and they replace it after checking the screen, not received the replacement and this one as well has screen bleeding and again scan asked me to return this one and its just been tested and they say it has bleeding but not to the point for a refund I'm phoning scan tomorrow and i have contacted Asus support.

This is the first screen i had.



this is the second screen that I've just returned.


----------



## quovadis123

Guys,
as much as I love you all, it is out of the question that I read all 242 pages in this thread.
I have been researching monitors for the last 3 weeks "ad nausea", and have finally decided on this Asus 34". In my opinion, it is easier to buy a house or a car, than a monitor, but that's just me.
Let me ask some questions with regards to problems only. I will be buying it from Amazon prime.

1. What do you guys think is the number one reason for returns or exchanges with this monitor?
2. I know the Rogs 27" (both ips and tn) had tons of issues (flickering, really bad bleed), is this 34" the same? Is it a total lottery?
4. Does this monitor come with software? Or it it better to get ICC profiles from somewhere else? If so where?

Are there any other concerns I should have?
I will run this new monitor on a 1080 with Win7.

thank you for your help and advice on this matter.

Quo


----------



## quovadis123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My only worry is that when that comes out it will even be more expensive than the current 3440x1440p models...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so yeah I am not in a worry. I can wait a few months.
> 
> Those 3440x1440p ones are way too expensive.
> 
> I used a 2560x1080p one before and it was great BUT it made me angry at some games. I am playing a lot of Overwatch lately and since it does not support UltraWide, I might unfortunately end up buying a 2560x1440p regular 144hz panel.
> 
> Sux.


I'm not a specialist but when a 34" screen cannot play a game in native 21:9 aspect ratio, do you not end up with a 16:10 aspect ratio? Which is the same as a 27" 2560x1440p regular panel.??


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> I'm not a specialist but when a 34" screen cannot play a game in native 21:9 aspect ratio, do you not end up with a 16:10 aspect ratio? Which is the same as a 27" 2560x1440p regular panel.??


you end up with either 16:9 ratio with black bars OR a stretched image which is worse.


----------



## leekimah08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leekimah08*
> 
> I've had mine last Thursday.
> Minor BLB on screen, No coil whine.
> But, Overclocking issues! Manufacturing date is March 2016.
> 
> Anything above 60hz it displays "Displayport no signal", after tweaking the OSD back to 60Hz there is a display.
> And sometimes, when I activate overclock to 100Hz, and try to apply the settings, it still displays "G-SYNC Mode DisplayPort [email protected]" even after applying the changes to the OSD. Also have tried to change the refresh rate on the "NVIDIA Control Panel" and only has "60Hz and 50Hz" selection. Only luck is, unplugging the power cable from the UPS or wall socket for a minute or two. I can OC again. But it is a lot of hassle. Might try to return the item.


Hi guys. Just an update about this. My overclocking issues are gone! It was just because of the supplied display port cable. ASUS replaced the cable with the new one.
I AM very satisfied with this monitor now. <3
10/10 would recommend
*Edit: Forgot to quote my previous reply


----------



## quovadis123

To sum things up.
So basically this 34" screen is primarily for gaming.
Netflix and You tube will be stretched on 21:9? Or unwatchable?
As for blu ray...who in the hell spends 30 bucks on a blu ray anymore?

It's strange they have not made a 34" with a 16:10 aspect ratio yet.

Acer does have a 32" but it's 4k at 60hz, and plagued with problems. Plus no graphics card runs 4k @60 fps. Even if there were a card, 60 fps is not acceptable for fist person shooters, unless you are a masochist and love to get fragged.

The 27" Acers and Rogs IPS as well as TN are also plagued with problems (severe light bleed, and flickering).

I simply cannot find a simple answer to this whole monitor business.
Currently I am running triple 144hz 27" Asus monitors, they have been fantastic over the last 3 years, but the Tn panel 6 bit sort of sucks on color.

To make matters worse, LG who has some great IPS panels only entertains freesync and not Gsync.

This leaves us with the VA panels, Samsung uses...which although are very good on contrast and color, suck on latency.

Another thing that needs to be discussed is longevity. We expect the monitor to perform at least 3 to 4 years without problems right?

Am i being overly pessimistic here?


----------



## captn1ko

Got my rma panel today. Manufacture Date is july16. Lets see how good it is


----------



## Ozan Akin

Good luck bro, I hope they fix something like QC


----------



## JasonB2030

i'm now waiting for the online store to get back to me if they are going to refund me or send me a third monitor replacement, i would like a refund as I'm having some back luck with the screen bleeding









I really like the monitor but its luck of the draw if i get a good screen.


----------



## captn1ko

Ok. I tested the new screen and its a realy nice one. Very very little bleeding. 100hz is no problem. No noises at all... but again the grey bar... but only when oc is activated


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canyonero*
> 
> Thanks for all your input so far. More pics: (My phone doesn't have ISO 300, so I used 200 and 400 instead.)
> 
> Brightness 100% - ISO 100:
> 
> 
> Brightness 100% - ISO 200:
> 
> 
> Brightness 100% - ISO 400:
> 
> 
> Brightness 50% - ISO 200:
> 
> 
> Brightness 50% - ISO 400:
> 
> 
> Opinions?
> [So far, it is bothering me most when watching Netflix - The black bars on the left and right show off the BLB quite irritatingly...]






How is it legal to ask 1200€ for this crap?


----------



## quovadis123

watch this guys


----------



## scaramonga

Mine arrived today, testing, will report back.


----------



## quovadis123

Please do.


----------



## captn1ko

here are Pictures from my new one.

Man. Date: July 16

100Hz flaweless
no noises
no flickering

still a Grey bar, but not so extreme like my previous one.

Picture overexposed:



Picture ISO 200



to compare my old one ISO 200:


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Congratulations got a good one it seems.


----------



## quovadis123

One thing I do not understand is why anyone would need Gsync or Freesync on monitors that are 100~144hz.
I am still playing on an older 144hz Asus monitor, and it's very smooth.


----------



## captn1ko

Wrong thread


----------



## scaramonga

Seeing as ASUS continues to use 'old school' methods of supplying software/drivers for its products (CD?? seriously!?), I have stripped the drivers and manual from this aging media, and you can find them below, in one rather small .zip file









For some reason?, they only offer the multiframe utility and manual at support site.

Code:



Code:


https://openload.co/f/sDQ3Fg4vups/PG348Q_WHQL.rar


----------



## quovadis123

Guys,
I was so close to pulling the trigger on the Asus 34" in fact, was lready looking for Vesa mount stands.
And then, my whole world came crashing down when I saw this :

http://120hzmonitors.com/samsung-cf791-100hz-34-inch-freesync-va-curved-gaming-monitor/

ummm?? Lucky I have not bought my 1080 yet.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Guys,
> I was so close to pulling the trigger on the Asus 34" in fact, was lready looking for Vesa mount stands.
> And then, my whole world came crashing down when I saw this :
> 
> http://120hzmonitors.com/samsung-cf791-100hz-34-inch-freesync-va-curved-gaming-monitor/
> 
> ummm?? Lucky I have not bought my 1080 yet.


It seems most of the newer Ultrawides are going to Free-Sync. Kinda sucks as we still don't have AMD's new cards out yet to see how well they'll work at that resolution.


----------



## quovadis123

I had better study AMD cards. I have only owned Geforces, and know nothing about AMD.
Just looking at the FuryX with that ugly radiator cooler thing dangling there like a leech, is a cause for anxiety.
Plus these cards do not seem any cheaper than Geforces.
However, we may be forced to use AMD if we want to avoid Asus and Acer's panel lottery.


----------



## scaramonga

OK, after testing.

+ No dead pixels.
+ Pendulum test shows no scanlines that I can see.
+ No coil whine.
+ 100Hz fine.
+ Whites excellent.
+ Colours bright and sharp, as is text.

- Little light bleed in top left corner, but I'll take it.
- Stand causes monitor to sit more forward than I would like.

Gonna calibrate tonight with the Colormunki, so what are good base settings to start with?

Also, can't get the Witcher 3 to stick in 3440x1440 mode @ 21:9, which is rather irritating?. Done the settings config tweak from 1 to 1.3, but game still reverts to 2560x1440, and if changed to 3440x1440, then it don't fill screen, grrrrrrrrr!!

Oh, and logo is rather neat on desk, lol.


----------



## JasonB2030

Nice to see you have one that has a good screen









I'm still waiting for the online store to make up there mind if I'm getting a refund or another monitor its taken two weeks so far


----------



## scaramonga

Hmm.

Managed to take an ISO 200 pic tonight after calibration.

56 brightness, 50 contrast, cool, racing mode @ 100Hz. Not what I would expect from a £1000 monitor, but then again, what is?



Damn near accurate as I look at it this moment.

Rubbing the screen with a microfibre cloth alleviates the bleed, but it soon returns quickly. If you gently press the edges where bleed is, it does go away, but this shows me that quality of fitting is not very good. Only noticeable on a pure black image of course, but still?

Calibrating....


----------



## quovadis123

sorry but you message is confusing.
Not what you would expect? Or are you happy?


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> sorry but you message is confusing.
> Not what you would expect? Or are you happy?


First line of my post.
Quote:


> Hmm.


*Edit*

Then again. My ACER xb270hu that I had for months, which was fine


----------



## adi518

Debating for a long time getting this monitor. All the QC issues makes it way too risky. How stupid can Asus be?


----------



## captn1ko

Im very happy with the new one. Nearly no visible bleed, 100hz and no noise


----------



## Radox-0

quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Debating for a long time getting this monitor. All the QC issues makes it way too risky. How stupid can Asus be?


Well they sell pretty well, cost a pretty penny, as far as ASUS are likely concerned, they are making a tidy profit on these, even if a few have issues. People (including myself) are buying these panels in droves knowing full well that some have issues and really just validates their behavior. Giving the market what they want


----------



## adi518

Well, it's not really just "a few" that have issues. Every third/second post in this thread mentions BLB and awful QC. I can get this monitor for 1300$ shipped, but for that kind of money, I expect a perfect product.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captn1ko*
> 
> 
> 
> Im very happy with the new one. Nearly no visible bleed, 100hz and no noise


What batch is it? check the sticker.


----------



## adi518

Double post.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Well, it's not really just "a few" that have issues. Every third/second post in this thread mentions BLB and awful QC. I can get this monitor for 1300$ shipped, but for that kind of money, I expect a perfect product.
> What batch is it? check the sticker.


Like most products, your more likely to have those with issues be more vocal then those with no issues, no different here. Add in the fact the user on here is likely to be more discernable (and rightly so) and well likely seems most have issues. If it was the case that every second / third panel was being returned, ASUS would not be able to charge the premium they do.

Am not defending the panel btw, just know that lightbleed is a general issue and it goes back to the core LG panel which also had bleed. Meh just need to accept some imperfections with this panel.


----------



## adi518

I'll hold for next iteration.


----------



## Stingray71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Guys,
> I was so close to pulling the trigger on the Asus 34" in fact, was lready looking for Vesa mount stands.
> And then, my whole world came crashing down when I saw this :
> 
> http://120hzmonitors.com/samsung-cf791-100hz-34-inch-freesync-va-curved-gaming-monitor/
> 
> ummm?? Lucky I have not bought my 1080 yet.


1080 is a beast,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Debating for a long time getting this monitor. All the QC issues makes it way too risky. How stupid can Asus be?


I'll bet you have a 95% chance of getting a perfectly working monitor. 5 minutes into your first game, you forget about blb. In short this monitor kicks butt.


----------



## Nunzi

Loving mine for about 2 months now !


----------



## scaramonga

Bleed is not acceptable, IPS glow is. Now, is it gonna affect your daily use of the panel?, I would guess not, as how many of us stare at the damn thing on a dark background day in and out? I know though, it's the principal. And as we spent £1000 on this, we would expect perfection. Ain't gonna happen unfortunately. One could spend £5000+, and is that gonna guarantee it?, no.

QC is pretty vacant in this day and age, sad, but true, and sometimes you just have to 'bite the bullet', and go with the flow, or, just not buy into it in the first place


----------



## JCTech

Anyone found a vesa stand that will hold it yet?


----------



## scaramonga

Sending mine back. Bleed was noticeable in games, mostly on left hand side, which had a soft yellowy tinge to it, irritating!.










Unacceptable.

Gonna be a long fight, again, sigh.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> Bleed is not acceptable, IPS glow is. Now, is it gonna affect your daily use of the panel?, I would guess not, as how many of us stare at the damn thing on a dark background day in and out? I know though, it's the principal. And as we spent £1000 on this, we would expect perfection. Ain't gonna happen unfortunately. One could spend £5000+, and is that gonna guarantee it?, no.
> 
> QC is pretty vacant in this day and age, sad, but true, and sometimes you just have to 'bite the bullet', and go with the flow, or, just not buy into it in the first place


Problem is that it is very hard to build up a monitor without any BLB. So if they'd rule out monitors with BLB they would need to trash maybe 95% of these panels. Personally I've never seen a IPS screen without some amount of BLB. Problem is if it is extensive. For perfect even screen OLED is only way to go. I gave up one these several months ago because the price is ridiculously high for such product. I've bought Korean panel which is 100Hz 1440p IPS with great image quality for 200$. Only G-sync is missing. But paying 600$ more for g-sync and bad image quality is not a good tradeoff. Glow is also problem if this is not pure silver one because orange glow is far too distracting. I think these LG panels are far better than AUO used in 144Hz versions which is utter trash image quality wise.


----------



## sd_dracula

Hi guys,
Just bit the bullet and flogged my triple surround screens for one of these bad boys.
Looking for a decent stand now.
What do you guys suggest? Any pics of existing setups? I've been going through this thread but it sure is long


----------



## quovadis123

I also wish someone could hack Gsync and freesync so they could both be used by an Nvidia card.
We are up against the following elements :

1. Most Gsync monitors have this panel lottery going on.
2. Amd make make cards that suck, so trying a free sync monitor is pretty much out of the question.
This means that Samsung, Lg, and Benq are out of reach.

I do hear that the Dell 27" gaming monitor is very stable, but that's a TN panel, albeit a good one.
I also hear that there is very little difference between the new TN panels and the IPS color wise once calibrated.

The 32" Predator 4k would have been a good choice, but it has a flickering problem.
The 34" Rog and predators are also subject to yellow Light bleed.

Seems that we are stuck in between a rock and a hard place for now.


----------



## scaramonga

Monitor getting picked up on Friday, but reason for pick up was nothing like I had said to them.

Quote:


> Hi.
> 
> This is to confirm that the Friday collection of the monitor is fine, and that it will be packed as received.
> 
> This is also to confirm, that I find your noted reason for return, incompetent and disturbing.
> 
> Incompetent, as in, I never once said that there were any 'dead pixels in the center of the screen', and that I produced a picture of the 'actual' fault in my initial reply, which was screen bleed, and a couple of marks in top right corner, which leads me to the disturbing factor.
> 
> If one can't comprehend what fault the customer is complaining about, then how does one have any confidence in those who are about to test for said problem, made up by you, or otherwise?
> 
> Listen here.
> 
> I have been through all the monitor lotteries going, ASUS, DELL (biggest culprits), ACER, Iiyama etc., and learned that one has to be very careful, and possibly 'underline' the facts, for those that wear blinkers, and at 53 years old myself, I wear them now too, but that doesn't make me stupid, on the contrary, it makes me more aware.
> 
> I understand your position. You sell the goods, but have no idea whatsoever as to what lies in that box, which is fair enough, how could you?, but the basic point is, I have paid £1,000 for a monitor, and while I don't expect perfection (hell, £5,000+ wouldn't even guarantee that), I do expect some form of QC from yourselves.
> 
> I'm tired of going through the same old routine, and don't want to get into a never ending circle of repeating returns, life is far too short.
> 
> This is what I would like you to do for me.
> 
> 1. Open every damn box and set them all up in 'ambient' conditions.
> 2. Set monitor brightness & contrast to 50%
> 3. Make sure bleeding is acceptable.
> 4. Make sure date on monitor is June or later. (prior models have whine and striping)
> 5. Give me the best of the bunch.
> 
> Now, this will help you in the long run, as you will have tested them all, and ensure you get no more unhappy customers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attach same pic I sent originally.
> 
> Kind regards,


----------



## scaramonga

And the reply....
Quote:


> Good Morning,
> 
> The note below is the default our systems puts down for pixel / bleed issues, The fault you have given is noted within our internal notes which you dont see, so i apologize for the confusion, In regards t any bleed issues or pixel on the ROG monitors, Should we see the issue you reported we will contact Asus if they deem the bleed as excessive or the pixels as excessive we will gladly issue a replacement if however they deem it as acceptable im afraid we wont issue a replacement but will offer you a full refund.
> 
> Im afraid we wont open any stock and go through and check them, Pixels / Bleed issues are subjective by the manufacture as they allow for a certain amount. In Asus case regarding pixels unless there is 5 + they dont class it as faulty, The only brand of manufacture that covers any pixels issues within warranty is Dell but only on an Ultrasharp range.
> 
> In regards to QC control there checked by the manufactures not us as we dont make them, as you can see most goods are sealed by them so if we open them up we cant sell them as new as seals are broken.
> 
> Regards


Hmm...


----------



## Kuat

Guys, how do you test it for Black Light Bleed / 100Hz support ?

I will be picking up in a store, so i probably wouldn't be able to hook it up to a PC, just the power outlet.

So if i turn it on without hooking it up to a computer, would get the powered on black screen to check the bleed?
And how do I enable 100Hz, where exactly is the button?

Thanks.


----------



## Asus11

would it be silly of me to think of buying one of these so late?

im assuming new stuff is just around the corner?


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> would it be silly of me to think of buying one of these so late?
> 
> im assuming new stuff is just around the corner?


Buy it and sell it when something new comes out. I can't even remember all the displays that I've had - especially recently.







Most go on eBay, some around the house and others in a closet.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Buy it and sell it when something new comes out. I can't even remember all the displays that I've had - especially recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most go on eBay, some around the house and others in a closet.


how much better is it than the X34?

ive had the x34 thats why lol then I had the z35 now the PG279Q which ive taken a liking to

the PG279Q can be annoying as hell but what I noticed was a good quality DP cable sorted the main issue I had which was black screen display not found etc

I would assume the Asus is miles ahead in the buttons UI etc but apart from that?

reason I ask is because it just feels like the new monitors may be a few months away


----------



## ThePeanut

Guys, have you read about the new Samsung which is supposed to have no or next to no "back-light bleed" due to a new technique?

https://pcmonitors.info/samsung/samsung-c34f791-100hz-va-ultrawide-with-quantum-dot-backlight/


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePeanut*
> 
> Guys, have you read about the new Samsung which is supposed to have no or next to no "back-light bleed" due to a new technique?
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/samsung/samsung-c34f791-100hz-va-ultrawide-with-quantum-dot-backlight/


Yes, but the price is horrible and no G-SYNC. Also VA will be slow :-/


----------



## quovadis123

I was just writing in the Samsung forum how much I wanted the samsung CF791, when you message popped up from the Asus forum.
I am definitely going Samsung.
I am sick and tired of researching monitors, and reading about the panel lottery's out there with Asus and Acer. The new AOC Agon also have the same problems.
The problem with the samsung monitors is we need AMD, Apart from an RX 480, there is nothing out there.
So we have to wait for new AMD cards to come out.
I was very close to pulling the trigger on an Acer 32" 4k with Gsync, but they all seem to have a flickering problem.
I think the new samsung 34" will be amazing, and of course no BLB.
The other two samsung monitors 24 and 27 are already available for pre-order on amazon.

Here is the forum :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1605507/samsung-monitors-of-2016-introduced-curved-high-resolution-gaming-flat-and-business-monitor-help-me-understand-125-srgb-and-quantum-dot


----------



## olhungers

So, I've just booted up my PC with the PG348Q and see these vertical lines all away across the monitor... anyone know how to fix it? I've updated the drivers and nothing seems to work.


----------



## quovadis123

OMG,
I'm getting a panic attack just looking at the pictures.
wish I could help.
I am here, only because I was potentially interested in buying one of these. It is not going to happen.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olhungers*
> 
> So, I've just booted up my PC with the PG348Q and see these vertical lines all away across the monitor... anyone know how to fix it? I've updated the drivers and nothing seems to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks really bad. I don't think you can do anything to fix it, just send it back and get it replaced.


----------



## Benny89

God...Free-Sync is soooo cheaper than G-Sync that I am praying right now that Vega will be finally AMD return. G-Sync monitors are overpriced


----------



## LeoYunta

Hello everyone !

I found a monitor like this really cheap, 1200$CAN, and I really want to buy one. I was just wondering if my 2 x GTX 780 Classified will handle this screen ?

I had 3x1440p in surround and it was fine, since the resolution is lower, I think it will run without a problem, but apparently they said you need a 980ti and above for a better experience.

Thanks !


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> God...Free-Sync is soooo cheaper than G-Sync that I am praying right now that Vega will be finally AMD return. G-Sync monitors are overpriced


I think a lot of us are. It's nuts that the GPU market is determining what monitor you buy. So dumb.


----------



## quovadis123

You are so correct.
If Nvidia were intelligent they would support Freesync.
How many of us will switch to AMD because of a monitor purchase? I too am waiting for Vega, and will do away with the Titans I have here, not because I do not like the titans but because all the monitors I am looking at (samsung in particular) use Free sync.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> You are so correct.
> If Nvidia were intelligent they would support Freesync.
> How many of us will switch to AMD because of a monitor purchase? I too am waiting for Vega, and will do away with the Titans I have here, not because I do not like the titans but because all the monitors I am looking at (samsung in particular) use Free sync.


They are intelligent by not supporting it. More money for them as it gets you locked into their Eco-System somewhat and with Nvidia holding the high end of the market the scales in their favor, can be changed based on the competition, but no doubt they are laughing all the way to the bank. But yeah sucks for us end users


----------



## kingdomleash

I received this about 3 weeks ago, filed for an rma and it got accepted under the 3 year warranty. I keep delaying the delivery date of my replacement because i just cant decide if i want to do it. My monitor is immaculate apart from the ips glow. The one they have sent out for a swap is refurbished, and ive heard some horrible stories from people ending up with ones that have large amounts of visible wear on them, its also likely il get one with more severe issues.

can anyone share their experience getting a replacement? thanks.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> They are intelligent by not supporting it. More money for them as it gets you locked into their Eco-System somewhat and with Nvidia holding the high end of the market the scales in their favor, can be changed based on the competition, but no doubt they are laughing all the way to the bank. But yeah sucks for us end users


I don't think they are. AMD will never support GSync (if Nvidia even lets them), and even though I have an Nvidia card I wont buy a GSync monitor because I don't want to get locked in. If my dream monitor comes out with Freesync support, I'll buy it and switch video card brands.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I don't think they are. AMD will never support GSync (if Nvidia even lets them), and even though I have an Nvidia card I wont buy a GSync monitor because I don't want to get locked in. If my dream monitor comes out with Freesync support, I'll buy it and switch video card brands.


Yes and Nvidia can adapt if need be. Right now Nvidia hold the high end segment of the card market. If you want a high performing GPU, you go Nvidia, simple as. In turn that precludes Freeync. You yourself said "if" my dream monitor comes out you will switch and buy AMD and I also expect Nvidia to adapt if need be. As is, there is no upside to Nvidia compelling business reason for Nvidia to support Freesync as they cream the profits of G-Sync tech itself, get people locked into their system and holding the higher end segment and majority of discreet GPU sales have a lot of sway.


----------



## Darksz

Hi, I've had this monitor for a couple of months now, suddenly I noticed a game I was playing (CS:S) was feeling a litttle 'laggy' with mouse movement, turns out the monitor went back to 60hz... Try changing it but nothing happens and seems to revert itself :/ , also my monitor is doing this.






Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Iddqdk

So.. Finally decided to get my hands on this screen









I'm just slightly worried about the BLB etc. .. Hope it will turn out perfect, even tho I've never had that experience with ASUS before









I will post some pictures at the end of the week. The screen should be here within 3 days along with my new GPU (1080 Strix), can't wait to try it out!


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Yes and Nvidia can adapt if need be. Right now Nvidia hold the high end segment of the card market. If you want a high performing GPU, you go Nvidia, simple as. In turn that precludes Freeync. You yourself said "if" my dream monitor comes out you will switch and buy AMD and I also expect Nvidia to adapt if need be. As is, there is no upside to Nvidia compelling business reason for Nvidia to support Freesync as they cream the profits of G-Sync tech itself, get people locked into their system and holding the higher end segment and majority of discreet GPU sales have a lot of sway.


I'm sure monitors that support freesync as well as gsync aren't too far away. There will still be a pointless price premium for them though.


----------



## R3apR369

Welp, I just bit the bullet and purchased this monitor as well.

I suppose now is a good time to start praying for the monitor to be in flawless condition.







I bought a 'refurbished' version. Hopefully this means that a good amount of time was put into working on this monitor to make it look how it's supposed to. Possibly even better than new ones just sitting in a box waiting to be sold.









Excited!


----------



## Darksz

Had this monitor for a couple of months with no issue... now though... I can't seem to OC it back to 100hz.

I noticed today when I went to play CS:S that I had a bit of input lag, moving the mouse seemed 'laggy' and not fluid.

Noticed my monitor was set at 60hz, so I tried to change it back, no good. Go into Nvidia Control Panel, 50/60hz are the only options... Wondering what is going on, try another cable, same issue. Turn off everything, unplug for 5mins, still nothing...
When I go to overclock/turbo, the screen flickers Red (whole page) for half a second, before coming up with the "100hz" text... Go into each options again, still at 60...

I've had it for a couple of months, this hasn't coincided with a driver update/etc.

When I turn the monitor from start up, it shows the "selection motion' level, for the Logo display at the feet, It's as though it's resetting itself or something, it also cycles those colors.. Red/Blue/Green/White/Black for 1second like the link below shows.

( 



 )

I'm lost, any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## ChrisvC

i ordered this monitor yesterday for only 800€ on Amazon. Do you have any recommendations or tips?


----------



## Stingray71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iddqdk*
> 
> So.. Finally decided to get my hands on this screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just slightly worried about the BLB etc. .. Hope it will turn out perfect, even tho I've never had that experience with ASUS before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post some pictures at the end of the week. The screen should be here within 3 days along with my new GPU (1080 Strix), can't wait to try it out!


I've got a 1080 paired up with this monitor as well. Nothing but gaming bliss. BF1 looks amazing on it. Has a bit of BLB on startup, but I don't notice it at all in game.


----------



## Stingray71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksz*
> 
> Had this monitor for a couple of months with no issue... now though... I can't seem to OC it back to 100hz.
> 
> I noticed today when I went to play CS:S that I had a bit of input lag, moving the mouse seemed 'laggy' and not fluid.
> 
> Noticed my monitor was set at 60hz, so I tried to change it back, no good. Go into Nvidia Control Panel, 50/60hz are the only options... Wondering what is going on, try another cable, same issue. Turn off everything, unplug for 5mins, still nothing...
> When I go to overclock/turbo, the screen flickers Red (whole page) for half a second, before coming up with the "100hz" text... Go into each options again, still at 60...
> 
> I've had it for a couple of months, this hasn't coincided with a driver update/etc.
> 
> When I turn the monitor from start up, it shows the "selection motion' level, for the Logo display at the feet, It's as though it's resetting itself or something, it also cycles those colors.. Red/Blue/Green/White/Black for 1second like the link below shows.
> 
> (
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I'm lost, any ideas?
> 
> Thanks.


Not much help from me, but do you have another computer you can plug into it? At least see if you can get it to 100Hz at the desktop. I'd also order another DP cable (get a good quality cable) to help with diagnostics.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisvC*
> 
> i ordered this monitor yesterday for only 800€ on Amazon. Do you have any recommendations or tips?


Plug it in to a power socket and turn on







No seriously great panel. TFT central has a nice icc profile and some settings they used for the panel, may be worth a look: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


----------



## ChrisvC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Plug it in to a power socket and turn on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No seriously great panel. TFT central has a nice icc profile and some settings they used for the panel, may be worth a look: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


Hahaha thanks I'll be sure to plug it in







I didn't know the website so thanks a lot!


----------



## arbene

Hi, I recently purchased Asus PG348Q, and besides backlight bleed, I noticed another, more odd issue.

I saw it first when I started up Elite: Dangerous and noticed the menu text looked weird. Namely, the menu text glow was almost solid instead of a soft gradient. Here is what it looked like: https://i.imgur.com/x5giuCC.jpg

I went through all the monitor OSD settings until I figured that what caused the corruption (I'm not sure what to refer to it exactly) is overclocking. Any frequency, doesn't matter, as long as overclock is turned on in the OSD.

Turning off OC displays the image properly, like so: https://i.imgur.com/cLFDNQO.jpg

The menu text glow difference is not caused by the camera, that's exactly how it looks to the naked eye too.

I went through all OSD and Nvidia CP settings to see if some other setting might be contributing to the cause, but no, it's overclock only.

Now I'm concerned it might be affecting color in other ways too.

Anyway, has someone else noticed the same issue and could provide some input?


----------



## scaramonga

I don't have Elite Dangerous to test myself. Is there anything else you notice this effect on?


----------



## arbene

Well, I just made a simple text with glow in Phostoshop. Here's the result:

Without OC: https://i.imgur.com/PKOiAK8.jpg
With OC: https://i.imgur.com/ejovtHb.jpg

You can see that with OC it glows out more and gains hard edges. Again, no settings are different other than OC. Same for the camera.

Also, here's a screenshot you can use for testing: https://i.imgur.com/QqA0hXb.png


----------



## jdw101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> I think a lot of us are. It's nuts that the GPU market is determining what monitor you buy. So dumb.


There isn't even a G-Sync version available. This is getting sad.


----------



## midnightfox

I recently purchased the Asus Rog PG348Q and like many users I'm experiencing the IPS Glow/Bleed.

I'm considering applying for RMA but I wanted to know what is acceptable bleeding before returning it as I'm aware that most panels will have some form of bleeding. .

My current screen overclock's to 100hz without any issues, colours look great, no coil sounds and most importantly no dead pixels..

The only concern is the replacement screen might have a lot less bleeding but will be riddled with other issues.

http://i469.photobucket.com/albums/rr53/paracaps/Updated%20Shot.jpg

http://i469.photobucket.com/albums/rr53/paracaps/Updated%20Shot.ISO%20200jpg.jpg (ISO200)


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnightfox*
> 
> I recently purchased the Asus Rog PG348Q and like many users I'm experiencing the IPS Glow/Bleed.
> 
> I'm considering applying for RMA but I wanted to know what is acceptable bleeding before returning it as I'm aware that most panels will have some form of bleeding. .
> 
> My current screen overclock's to 100hz without any issues, colours look great, no coil sounds and most importantly no dead pixels..
> 
> The only concern is the replacement screen might have a lot less bleeding but will be riddled with other issues.
> 
> http://i469.photobucket.com/albums/rr53/paracaps/Updated%20Shot.jpg
> 
> http://i469.photobucket.com/albums/rr53/paracaps/Updated%20Shot.ISO%20200jpg.jpg (ISO200)


Looks like a reasonable amount and seemingly only limited to the very corners. You would be hard pressed to get a sample much better then that I would expect. I would keep it tbh.


----------



## scaramonga

^^This^^

It's about the same as mine, so 'better the Devil you know' I'm afraid







As you say, you could send it back and get worse, and most likely, some other problem to boot. Just live with it, and get used to it, or roll that big fat dice again and take your chances.

I'd keep it IMO.


----------



## Kazak119

tell is sent to the service center of the monitor for ScanLines to disperse the matrix?


----------



## awartman

I just picked up a refurbished PG348q and am having an issue. The screen seems great with minimal BLB and no dead pixels. My issue is that while gaming the whole monitor seems to flash on and off. What I mean by that is the screen stays on, but the entire screen turns black for a second then comes back. I have the screen OC'd to 100hz and did the frame skip test and it seems fine, I don't see any artifacts either, just the entire screen going black for half a second then being fine. It has also happened once or twice while opening chrome. Is this possibly because I am not stable at 100hz? It seems hard to believe because there are no other issues like artifacting or anything. I will do some more testing at a lower overclock later but was just wondering what everyone thinks.


----------



## awartman

Well I just reset everything and this flickering seems to be gone. I do have a question though. In the newer batches have the scan lines been fixed or reduced? I keep seeing reports of people saying no scan lines, but on the pendulum demo I can see them on the left side of my screen very clearly. If they have been reduced in newer batches I would most likely just return this refurbished one and just pick up a brand new one. Also would getting a higher quality DP cable help reduce scan lines? I think I read somewhere that it helped. Thanks!


----------



## arbene

I received a replacement for my PG348Q, and it still has the same issue as described in my first post.

I would really appreciate it if some owners of the same monitor could use this (https://i.imgur.com/QqA0hXb.png) screenshot to test if they're seeing the same artifacting when overclocking is turned on in the OSD. When looking, concentrate on the menu text glow and the black gradient in the center and lower right of the image, when comparing with OC off and OC on. If you could post a comparison or only just OC on photo with the above screenshot shown, that would be great.

I need to see if this is a widespread issue with these panels or did I just have bad luck twice in a row. I also need to contact the retailer about possible return/replacement in just a couple of days, so there's a bit of urgency too. Thanks!


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbene*
> 
> I received a replacement for my PG348Q, and it still has the same issue as described in my first post.
> 
> I would really appreciate it if some owners of the same monitor could use this (https://i.imgur.com/QqA0hXb.png) screenshot to test if they're seeing the same artifacting when overclocking is turned on in the OSD. When looking, concentrate on the menu text glow and the black gradient in the center and lower right of the image, when comparing with OC off and OC on. If you could post a comparison or only just OC on photo with the above screenshot shown, that would be great.
> 
> I need to see if this is a widespread issue with these panels or did I just have bad luck twice in a row. I also need to contact the retailer about possible return/replacement in just a couple of days, so there's a bit of urgency too. Thanks!


Okay I downloaded the game and gave it a shot, these are from the main menu page, Non-Expansion, for me there do not seem to be too many issues, but let you judge. You have a expansion I believe which results in a slightly different background but not sure if there is an impact, either way:

*60 Hz - No OC mode*


*100 Hz*


----------



## ChronoDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbene*
> 
> I would really appreciate it if some owners of the same monitor could use this (https://i.imgur.com/QqA0hXb.png) screenshot to test if they're seeing the same artifacting when overclocking is turned on in the OSD.


The glow is a nice and smooth gradient with OC off, and almost a solid color with OC on. Feb '16 PG348Q.


----------



## arbene

Thanks for the input, Radox-0 and ChronoDog.

I found a store that had Acer X34A in place for testing and went to see if it has the same issue. It doesn't.

But, messing with its gamma and "dark boost" will at certain settings produce the same effect as Asus with OC on. So, it seems, that for whatever reason, overclocking PG348Q (at least the units I and possibly some others received) will also screw up gamma or something similar.

This is really quite strange and I wonder if Asus is aware of it. Also, I'm not sure if changing gamma in NVCP or Windows Color Management will fully fix the issue, it's hard to tell what other effect on color OC might have...

EDIT: Just found someone else mentioning possibly the same issue back in February: http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/340#post_24937681


----------



## arbene

So, what would be your opinion guys, should I return it and go with the Acer or keep it and try to fix the issue on my own?

Contacting the retailer, it seems there are no more PG348Q units available in the country to replace it with, and I tested the X34A (also the only unit in the country) and didn't notice any immediate problems (had absolutely no BLB for example, which surprised me).

I know they use the same panel, but I read there's some difference in color reproduction and I'm not sure if anti-glare coating is exactly the same. Any notable differences there?


----------



## Asus11

I recently had my hands on the XR342CK and I was shocked there was literally 0 backlight bleed and this monitor costs nearly half the cost of the X34A / PG348Q

which makes me believe these are rushing the job and don't care much about their customers!


----------



## demonflame5

Unsure of whether or not to keep mine.

I'm seeing scanlines and I can see them moving across the screen on 100hz. It's pretty annoying. At 95hz, I don't see them, but if I get a pretty close, I can see the lines, but they're not moving. Edit: Even at 75hz and playing GTA5, I can see lines when sitting a normal distance away. Particularly on the clothes of in-game people and models. Buildings that are normally smooth, look like they're made of horizontal planks of wood.

Anyone else experiencing this? I'm using this site's theme to gauge it. Looking at the left side of this website, the blue-gray is pretty much moving on 100hz.

Manufacture date was in July.

It's just kind of disappointing to drop a huge amount of money on the best monitor and it's not meeting expectations.

I would definitely get the x34p but the release date for that is indefinite.


----------



## gajbotron

Just a small offtopic...... That stupid ROG light logo...... Well, here is my MOD.....


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gajbotron*
> 
> Just a small offtopic...... That stupid ROG light logo...... Well, here is my MOD.....


That actually looks really cool.


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gajbotron*
> 
> Just a small offtopic...... That stupid ROG light logo...... Well, here is my MOD.....


Neat. Can I ask how you modded it?


----------



## gajbotron

First I dissasembled panel from legs. At the panel "pillar" bottom there is red plastic "cup". Inside of that red cup is Asus ROG logo printed on the bottom. I removed it easily with nail color remover. Then I put my prepared & printed transparent foil into the base stand part. In the "center" of 3 legs there is also plastic circle "area" where you can place that foil. Make sure circle diameter is between 35mm and 40mm, so the logo you project on the table surcafe is well visible and sharp. Also, I stick together 3 identical foils so the black area is "stronger" and can keep that led light... Then I just put back top part of monitor (panel) inside it`s "slot" on that base stand and connect all the cables. You can also adjust LED brightness from monitor menu. Offc, possibilities are endless, here is just a few of them:


----------



## jamaalkellbass

Hello! This is my first post here, let me join PG348Q Owners Club







.
I read all pages here.
Im using pg348q for a month already (August 2016 on sticker) paired with asus strix gtx1080 so here is what i noticed.

g-sync works perfect only in games, in some windows or apps there are frame drops to 5-10fps and flickering on top 3cm, Kodi for example, Corsair CUE etc.. it can be turned off for specific apps
Scanlines- i can barely see them only on gray background on 100hz only, but visible if you concentrate on them. Doesnt bother me at all
There is shadow bar on top on gray background
BLB is very good in my case
Brightness is on 50% on all pictures

Shadow bar on top - ISO100


BLB ISO100


BLB ISO200


BLB ISO400


Video of top 3cm flickering:



Im very very satisfied with this monitor after all paired with gtx 1080. perfect match for games i play

for Assetto Corsa its perfect
for NBA 2k17 this 21:9 is glorious
GTA V, Tomb Raider, Mafia III, Sims 4 (my girlfriend enjoys so much)
If only PES 2017 would support 21:9 and 100fps

Gajbotron, you rock!

I hope this was helpful, if i can help more, shoot...
Greetings from Croatia


----------



## Kazak119

*jamaalkellbass*

I have a similar problem with this monitor.







release March


----------



## NYU87

Hey folks,

I'm trying to decide between the Acer Predator X34 and ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q. I've seen the reviews for both (both are excellent) but it seems like out of the box (before calibration), the colors are more accurate on the Asus while the Acer has a slight advantage in terms of latency.

I want to know the opinion of Swift PG348Q owners. Did you guys have trouble deciding as well?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYU87*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the Acer Predator X34 and ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q. I've seen the reviews for both (both are excellent) but it seems like out of the box (before calibration), the colors are more accurate on the Asus while the Acer has a slight advantage in terms of latency.
> 
> I want to know the opinion of Swift PG348Q owners. Did you guys have trouble deciding as well?


Is adjusting the gamma level a requirement for you? Because that's possible only on the X34, on the Asus the setting is missing. Also the Acer is cheaper, anyway they are mostly the same. Color accuracy is going to be the same because they use the same exact panel. It depends on how you'll calibrate it really.


----------



## gajbotron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYU87*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the Acer Predator X34 and ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q. I've seen the reviews for both (both are excellent) but it seems like out of the box (before calibration), the colors are more accurate on the Asus while the Acer has a slight advantage in terms of latency.
> 
> I want to know the opinion of Swift PG348Q owners. Did you guys have trouble deciding as well?


What about that NEW Acer X34? They made new updated version that can hit 144Hz with no problem.... at least they claim that. Don`t even think about gettin old X34 man...


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gajbotron*
> 
> What about that NEW Acer X34? They made new updated version that can hit 144Hz with no problem.... at least they claim that. Don`t even think about gettin old X34 man...


You mean the X34P that was supposed to be out by the end of this year and got delayed? Because that one wasn't supposed to be 144Hz as far as I know. The only 3440x1440 @144 Hz IPS panel is going to be produced by LG right now, and it enters mass production in Q1 2017.

I am too hoping the delay was because Acer wants to use this new panel, but so far it's just a rumor.


----------



## FasterThanLight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> You mean the X34P that was supposed to be out by the end of this year and got delayed? Because that one wasn't supposed to be 144Hz as far as I know. The only 3440x1440 @144 Hz IPS panel is going to be produced by LG right now, and it enters mass production in Q1 2017.
> 
> I am too hoping the delay was because Acer wants to use this new panel, but so far it's just a rumor.


LGs 144Hz 1440p Ultrawide panel has been delayed from Q2 2017 to Q3, besides the X34P was always supposed to be 100Hz.


----------



## NYU87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gajbotron*
> 
> What about that NEW Acer X34? They made new updated version that can hit 144Hz with no problem.... at least they claim that. Don`t even think about gettin old X34 man...


Too late, just ordered Asus after going back and forth. I didn't particularly care about the designs of both monitors (corny in my opinion) but the Predator logo in front of the monitor turned me off, sounds too "gamerish".

Also found a refurb unit off Newegg for 999.99 instead so that helped me make the decision.


----------



## gajbotron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYU87*
> 
> Too late, just ordered Asus after going back and forth. I didn't particularly care about the designs of both monitors (corny in my opinion) but the Predator logo in front of the monitor turned me off, sounds too "gamerish".
> 
> Also found a refurb unit off Newegg for 999.99 instead so that helped me make the decision.


GL with that one, let us know about that piece when you do initial tests!


----------



## NYU87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gajbotron*
> 
> GL with that one, let us know about that piece when you do initial tests!


Arriving tomorrow, really excited. Always had decent monitors in my life but never something with Gsync.

Hoping my 4930K @ 4.6GHz + MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X @ 2120MHz can drive it.

Will post pics.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYU87*
> 
> Arriving tomorrow, really excited. Always had decent monitors in my life but never something with Gsync.
> 
> Hoping my 4930K @ 4.6GHz + MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X @ 2120MHz can drive it.
> 
> Will post pics.


Nice, G-Sync is a great feature, am sure you will love it!

A single GTX 1080 is a solid option, depends what games you like and how much eye candy you like, some games can be extremely punishing with some settings so notch those off and it should work great. But for most the part will be a great combo.


----------



## NYU87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gajbotron*
> 
> GL with that one, let us know about that piece when you do initial tests!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Nice, G-Sync is a great feature, am sure you will love it!
> 
> A single GTX 1080 is a solid option, depends what games you like and how much eye candy you like, some games can be extremely punishing with some settings so notch those off and it should work great. But for most the part will be a great combo.


My God! This is literally the best monitor I've ever used. I bought a refurb unit but it arrived like new and no dead pixels, perfect condition. Saved 300 USD.

Colors and viewing angles are perfect (I mean its an IPS panel, not surprised). Overclocked the monitor to 100Hz, it's buttery smooth with my GTX 1080. I'm a believer now.


----------



## adamrza

Ok got my replacement after asus decided to replace my monitor regarding the one dead sub pixel. Monitor is absolutely flawless. Blb is pretty much non existent. No dead pixels. 100hz oc not a prob.

Yes the grey bar is still there. But not a deal breaker. I'm super happy


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamrza*
> 
> Ok got my replacement after asus decided to replace my monitor regarding the one dead sub pixel. Monitor is absolutely flawless. Blb is pretty much non existent. No dead pixels. 100hz oc not a prob.
> 
> Yes the grey bar is still there. But not a deal breaker. I'm super happy


Lucky you that you do not see these problems. I even see your photos BLB in the upper left corner in broad daylight


----------



## adamrza

Actually not. I'll snap pics in the dark. There is no blb noticeable at all in broad daylight


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamrza*
> 
> Actually not. I'll snap pics in the dark. There is no blb noticeable at all in broad daylight


take a photo in the dark and you will see all the charm of blb


----------



## adamrza

So what is that you were talking about? The bottom edges are ips glow. This is exactly how it looks... Maybe get yours replaced


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamrza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is that you were talking about? The bottom edges are ips glow. This is exactly how it looks... Maybe get yours replaced


The lower left edge of all glow, it's right across the trouble pg348q line.
Tell me, do not have an instance of your prorblem with scanlines?
This can be checked using the program G-SYNC Pendulum Demo, Over Clocking include 100Hz, and in the program's settings, set 30 fps. Thank you!


----------



## Kazak119

Here is my, but keep in mind in the darkness of their much more visible, when the light is switched off completely


----------



## adamrza

Tested and I don't see any screen anomaly other than the traits of 30fps

For ips glow it's there and changes depending on the angle I'm looking at the screen. This is a trait of ips...

my 1st one was a June build if I recall. This replacement being August has def improved the blb and of course no dust or dead pixels.

To me this monitor as it is now is awesome. It looks fantastic and works the way it should. My suggestion to you is get a refund if you can and maybe buy a non ips 34" (va panel)


----------



## Kazak119

you can say something about the scanlines, at your instance


----------



## gajbotron

OK, I start seeing strange STRIPE in one corner of my panel. It is visible only on darker backgrounds, everywhere (desktop, movies,games...). It is strangde and I`m thinking to take this unit back for exchange for another one, I`m using it for 6 months now, with no problems at all, but this is buggin me out reel hard.... Anyone seen this kinda stuff on their panels before? I tried witj 60 and 100Hz, with / without gsync enabled etc... The damn stripe is here to stay as i can see....


----------



## adamrza

Seems too perfectly square. What does your background look like with a picture as background


----------



## gajbotron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamrza*
> 
> Seems too perfectly square. What does your background look like with a picture as background


That photo was taken with black photo used as my desktop wallpaper (3440 X 1440). When I use brighter pic that mark is almost unnoticeable, but on every dark pic you can clearly see it. same goes when i play dark youtube footage or any other dark scene video and so on. In video games you cant really see anything because of fast pace action and multiple colors changing constantly on the screen....


----------



## aceridgey

Really impressed with the monitor and do have a little BLB (It MAY be IPS glow but not 100% sure for the top left)

I took a picture from my s7 in manual and took the aperture right down and it's close to what i see looking at a black screen.

Thoughts?



http://imgur.com/e7vrLdY


----------



## gajbotron

Looks great if you ask me...


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceridgey*
> 
> Really impressed with the monitor and do have a little BLB (It MAY be IPS glow but not 100% sure for the top left)
> 
> I took a picture from my s7 in manual and took the aperture right down and it's close to what i see looking at a black screen.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/e7vrLdY


Looks about the norm. Now enjoy the beast


----------



## Luckael

Can you please check the ips glow for my pg279q is good or bad. do i need to exhange it for new one?



















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckael

sorry double post.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aceridgey

So after few days still pretty happy but noticable minor BLB..

Is backlight bleed just something to accept with these IPS monitors, or is any BLB unacceptable and should be returned?

Cheers


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceridgey*
> 
> So after few days still pretty happy but noticable minor BLB..
> 
> Is backlight bleed just something to accept with these IPS monitors, or is any BLB unacceptable and should be returned?
> 
> Cheers


Some BLB is pretty much the norm and to be expected with these I think. Gone through 10 panels based on the underlying LG panels and all had very minor backbleed, some more then others.


----------



## Iddqdk

So.. I wrote a few weeks ago that I had placed an order for this screen - Which I did.

The sad part is, that the first screen I received had a huge amount of blacklight bleeding in all 4 corners of the screen.. So did the replacement I got a few days later after i returned the first screen







The retailer told me, that I would just have to live with blacklight bleeding etc. .. So I called bull**** and placed another order at a different retailer









I really had my hopes up for this one .. But no .. Same issue again and some additional problems like screen tearing @ 30hz and 100hz - On top of that it also had some flicker at the top of the panel, just like someone else described a few days ago.

These 3 screens were all from the juli production









I really had to consider if it was actually worth the trouble with this screen .. But I thought.. ONE MORE TIME (fingers crossed)









But no.. I unpacked the new screen today and plugged it in .. Same **** all over again







It was an august production.

Here is a link to a short test of the screen: 




I already called the retailer and told them I'm returning it on monday.


----------



## adamrza

I ran the demo and put my face right up against the screen. I even changed the refresh rate from 60 to 100hz. And I don't see what anomaly I'm suppose to see? Things look fine


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iddqdk*
> 
> So.. I wrote a few weeks ago that I had placed an order for this screen - Which I did.
> 
> The sad part is, that the first screen I received had a huge amount of blacklight bleeding in all 4 corners of the screen.. So did the replacement I got a few days later after i returned the first screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The retailer told me, that I would just have to live with blacklight bleeding etc. .. So I called bull**** and placed another order at a different retailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had my hopes up for this one .. But no .. Same issue again and some additional problems like screen tearing @ 30hz and 100hz - On top of that it also had some flicker at the top of the panel, just like someone else described a few days ago.
> 
> These 3 screens were all from the juli production
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had to consider if it was actually worth the trouble with this screen .. But I thought.. ONE MORE TIME (fingers crossed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no.. I unpacked the new screen today and plugged it in .. Same **** all over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an august production.
> 
> Here is a link to a short test of the screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already called the retailer and told them I'm returning it on monday.


Like I have said previously, better 'the Devil you know'. If your gonna send this back, then be prepared to get something much worse, and wish you had not done so







Roll the dice, choice is yours.

For £1,000+, the bleed is acceptable, according to ASUS. Now is this right?, no, not at all, but what does one do otherwise?

If you really want this monitor, then the above is what is is, so live with it, or go elsewhere









You could spend £5,000+ on a monitor, and that still ain't gonna guarantee a decent panel, sad, but true. QC just ain't there I'm afraid.


----------



## Asus11

keep thinking of buying one of these montiors but keep stopping myself because I think the risk of getting a bad panel is high also I feel like new monitors will surface soon

but if this does ever go back to £899 I might bite.. who knows.. currently have the acer 32'' 4k g sync on backorder but can cancel anytime, downsides of Ultra wide is the video playback with black bars! drives you crazy after awhile


----------



## gajbotron

Find some reseller who has it on the stock and ask for "on the spot" unpacking and test before you unload the gold. ffs, it is more than 1000eur ppl, for such a spicy price that s*it better be damn good


----------



## ChronoDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> downsides of Ultra wide is the video playback with black bars! drives you crazy after awhile


Only if you watch a lot of 16:9 stuff, like sitcoms and TV shows. Most movies are in 21:9, which makes them a lot more immersive in most cases.


----------



## Iddqdk

G-sync is designed to even out the lag input between screen and the gpu - It's not working at 30hz or 100hz. Even so, the blacklight bleeding is still not acceptable.


----------



## TSX208

I have bought the PG348Q. Backlight bleed or/and glow (dark yellow - orange) is in the corners, very disturbing in dark scenes.

It has minor coil whine, but it is all the time there. The panel ist to slow for playing cs or cs go or other shooters without moderate (but to much in my eyes) motion blur.

I had a XB271HU before and its a big difference. G-Sync on this Monitor is not a great deal.

There is nearly no difference between vsync and gsync at 100 Hz. I noticed that in games with framerates far away from 100 fps.

Production date of the monitor is july 2016. I think that monitor isn't the money (1100 - 1200 Euro) worth.

I have seen a new monitor with Samsung native 100 Hz va panel with 3000 : 1 static contrast ratio. 3 times better than the PG348Q. And it has minimal back light bleed. It cab be overclocked to 110 hz without frame skipping.

It has only freesync. But on the PG348Q is nearly no difference between vsync and gsync. So i think its similar there.

And u have to pay ~400 Euros less for it.

I heared native panels are every time much better for gaming than overclocked panels (especially 60 hz native ones). What's the reason ?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX208*
> 
> I have bought the PG348Q. Backlight bleed or/and glow (dark yellow - orange) is in the corners, very disturbing in dark scenes.
> 
> It has minor coil whine, but it is all the time there. The panel ist to slow for playing cs or cs go or other shooters without moderate (but to much in my eyes) motion blur.
> 
> I had a XB271HU before and its a big difference. G-Sync on this Monitor is not a great deal.
> 
> There is nearly no difference between vsync and gsync at 100 Hz. I noticed that in games with framerates far away from 100 fps.
> 
> Production date of the monitor is july 2016. I think that monitor isn't the money (1100 - 1200 Euro) worth.
> 
> I have seen a new monitor with Samsung native 100 Hz va panel with 3000 : 1 static contrast ratio. 3 times better than the PG348Q. And it has minimal back light bleed. It cab be overclocked to 110 hz without frame skipping.
> 
> It has only freesync. But on the PG348Q is nearly no difference between vsync and gsync. So i think its similar there.
> 
> And u have to pay ~400 Euros less for it.
> 
> I heared native panels are every time much better for gaming than overclocked panels (especially 60 hz native ones). What's the reason ?


That sucks. There is an element of lottery at play. I expect they are pushing panels higher then expected which may be causing some issues for some people, but there is a market and they are delivering. But the IPS glow is inherent to plenty of panels, as is bleed to some extent. I had a normal curved 3440 x 1440 60hz LG IPS and that had bleed, even being replaced 3-4 times, so bleed seems to be somewhat expected, even if it does suck as an end user. VA obviously will have less issues in that regards and does have a higher contrast ratio and I think if it came in G-Sync it would sell well. Right now IMO only the current crop of Nvidia GPU's can happily drive this resolution / refresh rate, but hopefully Vega will change things for the better.

Disagree with the V-sync and G-Sync element. I can absolutely tell and recently kept having issues with Nvidia disabling G-Sync and games felt horrible and tearing was noticeable sub 100hz. Also disagree with the 60hz better then overclocked 100hz. As I said I had the LG 34UC97-S side by side to the ASUS and 100hz even with G-Sync off blows the LG out the water. 100hz is very noticeable IMO. But all personal preference I guess.


----------



## TSX208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Disagree with the V-sync and G-Sync element. I can absolutely tell and recently kept having issues with Nvidia disabling G-Sync and games felt horrible and tearing was noticeable sub 100hz.


Tearing with vsync on ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Also disagree with the 60hz better then overclocked 100h.


That's not what i mean. I mean native 100 hz panel are better than 60 hz panel overclocked to 100 hz







.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX208*
> 
> Tearing with vsync on ?
> That's not what i mean. I mean native 100 hz panel are better than 60 hz panel overclocked to 100 hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, I get tearing with V-sync on, but issue is not at upper limit, its at sub 100 hz so 30-40 hz or so. Minor tearing but annoying none the less, Witcher 3 and tomb raider always seem to affect me hard. One reason why said LG was annoying me for gaming, while I could live with 60hz, the tearing when it dipped lower was annoying. Noticed it in recent drivers also, when G-Sync for whatever reason kept tearing off. In Game it was pretty noticeable, even when turning on in game V-Sync.

Ah right, thought you meant native 60hz vs 100hz oc'd







Well I imagine the thing is in this panel its reaching 100 hz in part due to the scaler being in the panel allowing it to reach said speeds while the native panels do it without the need of such a device, but just a guess on my part that.


----------



## TSX208

The worst thing which i noticed on the PG348Q is a tearing in the middle of the monitor if u scroll on the desktop.

Its also in CS or strategy games with active g-sync. *** is that... ?! Is the panel to slow for fast movement ?

I have no idea. This monitor is the money not worth, if it is a general problem.


----------



## Kazak119

who has a monitor, please tell me you have scanlines if the game falls to 60 fps up to 35-40, and the g-sync must be turned on!
really I need to know because I will carry it to a service center if this is not on other monitors


----------



## Nunzi

Going on 3 months with this monitor only thing I have is a little BLB in the corners ........

Edit ......I dont notice the BLB when playing games


----------



## Kazak119

get one I have a problem with the scanlines (((
there is a way to resolve it yourself or just need to contact the service center???


----------



## kanttii

You can't really do anything to it yourself, and I suppose the next PG348Q you'd get from service would also have the scanlines.

Well I have scanlines if I turn any overclocking on in the monitor settings: 75, 80, 85, 90, 95, 100hz. No matter if I turn G-Sync on or off or play around with other settings. They're there and they stay there, even on desktop. That's why I use this at 60hz and with that I'm happy enough







Something with the overclocking thing causes it, dunno if it's Nvidia or Asus or LG stuff or what. But this was designed as a 60hz panel and DisplayPort 1.2 has its bandwidth limits, too, and so does my GTX 970.

There's also some BLB (yes, blb, glow is on all IPS monitors but BLB shouldn't be there) and maybe 5 dust specks inside the panel.

I thought about getting back to the RMA lottery but I gave up. It would take too much time and effort away that I absolutely need to use in my work. It is of course unacceptable that a monitor with this price tag doesn't meet the advertised spec without problems... For me, 354 days of RMA lottery with different monitors was enough. This is good enough to me for the 1038 euro price I paid.


----------



## TSX208

I've the same experience like u or him (look youtube video) with the monitor. Flickering on the gsync demo, tearing on desktop (scrolling) and games and heavy motion blur. Gsync and/or overclocking on or off doesnt matter.

Heavy blb and glow in the corners. The monitor isnt good for the price. Native 100 hz(no 60 hz oc crap) samsung va panels are on the market. Triple contrast, 25 % more color space than PG348Q, nearly no blb, no ips glow, no coil whine, much slimmer, looks better and its a few 100 Euros cheaper. No Gsync is the only disadvantage. But who cares ?

The PG348Q is much, much, much worther. Sadly but true. You mentioned it. It is only a relative slow 60 hz panel which is abused by asus for a "gaming monitor". Result is only crap which isn't 1,2 k Euros worth. Maybe 500 Euro for slow gamers who never play darker games.

Edit:

I see the **** motion blur and tearing even in strategy games. *** ?


----------



## Wipeowt

I have been reading this forum thread rather eagerly. I decided a while ago that the PG348Q ticked all the boxes for what would be a very profound upgrade to my entertainment experience.

However; I am now onto my second RMA. Both screen have flicker (flashing) along the top 2cm strip of the screen when OC higher than 80Hz, most noticeably in some games, but not all. This leads me to believe this is a G-Sync issue with the scaler itself. The panel sits at 100Hz with G-Sync off without any flickering/flashing.

I have faint scanlines when OC also, most noticeably on the left side of the monitor. BLB is evident, however minimal compared to others I have seen; although for this price it is shocking still. Thankfully no dead pixels or dust trapped. I too have noticed a degradation in colour quality too when OC.

I'd like to bring your attention to https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?87234-ASUS-RoG-Swift-PG348Q-Flickering this post over on the ROG site.

It appears to me that as time draws on and more become aware of forums such as these, that maybe these displays are fundamentally flawed as people are generally reporting very much the same symptomology that is ruining the expected experience.

Yes, it's easy to say well if I'm not happy, move on. Don't buy it! ... However, I have made the purchase. That purchase was based upon advertised specifications and it has failed to meet the published claims. This is basically fraud with many elements of the Sale Of Goods Act here in the UK in breach. Maybe we should seek legal action, after all I would imagine individuals such as ourselves would be brought to justice should we attempt such fraud.

Overall, it is a shame these flaws exist. When the screen works, it is amazing. But the range, severity and volume of reports are such that it may indicate the technology simply is not quite there yet to be boasting of the range of specifications as advertised with these displays. I saw, wanted and purchased a Ferrari, and appear to have received a Subaru. The latter are nice, yes, but it is still not what the label claimed on the packed when purchased!


----------



## TSX208

You mean it feels like a Fiat with 3 wheels. If im a monitor producer, I would test the monitor very carefully before I release it.


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> You can't really do anything to it yourself, and I suppose the next PG348Q you'd get from service would also have the scanlines.
> 
> Well I have scanlines if I turn any overclocking on in the monitor settings: 75, 80, 85, 90, 95, 100hz. No matter if I turn G-Sync on or off or play around with other settings. They're there and they stay there, even on desktop. That's why I use this at 60hz and with that I'm happy enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something with the overclocking thing causes it, dunno if it's Nvidia or Asus or LG stuff or what. But this was designed as a 60hz panel and DisplayPort 1.2 has its bandwidth limits, too, and so does my GTX 970.
> 
> There's also some BLB (yes, blb, glow is on all IPS monitors but BLB shouldn't be there) and maybe 5 dust specks inside the panel.
> 
> I thought about getting back to the RMA lottery but I gave up. It would take too much time and effort away that I absolutely need to use in my work. It is of course unacceptable that a monitor with this price tag doesn't meet the advertised spec without problems... For me, 354 days of RMA lottery with different monitors was enough. This is good enough to me for the 1038 euro price I paid.


even if you do not include the function of overclocking, simply use the monitor in 60Hz, when the game drops to 40 fps those scanlines appear
that's the most frustrating








When you turn off your overclocking when the game drops to 40 fps those scanlines appear? Without overclocking!


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> even if you do not include the function of overclocking, simply use the monitor in 60Hz, when the game drops to 40 fps those scanlines appear
> that's the most frustrating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you turn off your overclocking when the game drops to 40 fps those scanlines appear? Without overclocking!


Strange.. in mine they appear only when overclocking. Low fps doesn't seem to affect it. If you decide to RMA I hope you get a good one! Please report back if you do.


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Strange.. in mine they appear only when overclocking. Low fps doesn't seem to affect it. If you decide to RMA I hope you get a good one! Please report back if you do.


so you do not have such problems with low fps with the included g-sync?


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> so you do not have such problems with low fps with the included g-sync?


Not that I've noticed, and I've looked from a few cm!

I'm planning to get a GTX 1080 this or the next month, and if I do, I'll make sure to check if its bigger bandwidth changes anything. I doubt it though because it seems people with Pascal get the scanlines too.

Otherwise at 60hz this is a great monitor with good colors, very little motion blur, low enough blb, all the ultrawide goodness and perfect pixel density to be comfortable at this size with Windows DPI scaling disabled. It wins HTC Vive too (I'll return that thing). I've been eyeing the new Samsungs too but the smearing of dark content VA has puts me off... The new 38" LG is interesting but I'm happy with this for the foreseeable future. Besides, those new monitors cost a lot too and I can't get that much back from this if I sell now! I'll use that money to replacement hard drives, new GPU and other stuff instead.

The discussion we had when this thread started helped me decide to keep this monitor. Thanks guys.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> so you do not have such problems with low fps with the included g-sync?


Okay I tested the overclock with a MacBook Pro and a Surface Pro 3 too. Scanlines with them both. It has to be the monitor itself then!


----------



## Merranza

I've joined the PG348Q back in May and was an early buyer. I had to go through the panel lottery to get a decent panel which has a bit of bleed and glow. Lately, I've noticed some darker spots on the bezel of my monitor (not stains, it's unwashable... it's really the paint job that was botched). There are 2 symmetrical spots (one on the left side, one on the right) so it's really a defect. It's not that visible (I often play in the dark/low light anyway) but you know how it is... once you know it's there, you always search for it.

I told myself with all those months that passed, the units would have improved and the initial bleed/glow issues would be gone. I contacted ASUS and used the opportunity to merge the darker spots issue to the bleed/glow issue and I'm awaiting an approval for an RMA. Good opportunity to upgrade to a better unit.

After reading the last few pages, I realize it hasn't improved at all. The risk of getting back into the panel lottery and getting a problematic/worse unit seems really high... add to that the shipping charges back to ASUS will be on my account.

Besides the bleed and some glow, I reach 100hz without any problem, I see no visible scanlines, no grey bar, minimal whine on very light background but barely audible until you really listen for it.

I might really settle with my actual unit.


----------



## Merranza

Holy crap, that's even better!

I went through ASUS online invoice verification (which gives you an update on your warranty term). They told me my warranty expired on August 6th 2016 (my monitor was purchased on May 6th 2016). They are considering this monitor as a refurbished unit. I paid full price for a brand new unit and never even discussed about anything refurbished with the store.

I had to return and purchase 3 units to finally get the one I have (first one had dead pixels, the other one had major glow/bleed and really bad coil whine). Now, ASUS is trying to screw me up on a perfectly valid brand new purchase.

Seriously, talk about bs and crappy customer service.

I am now sending them a copy of the original invoice and asking them to correct this in their database.

This might really be my last purchase with ASUS.


----------



## TSX208

I got today my second PG348Q from june 2016 (MFD).

It has less blb, minor coil whine, but again tearing with 100 hz. What is the reason for this expensive Gsync ??? Right, no tearing.

I think many people are blind so they dont see the tearing on this monitor at 100 hz. Only a few comments which mentioned this issue are on the whole internet.

I think also the reviews are paid. Its impossible that a tester doesn't see this issue.

Edit:





 the same problem with an Acer X34.


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX208*
> 
> I got today my second PG348Q from june 2016 (MFD).
> 
> It has less blb, minor coil whine, but again tearing with 100 hz. What is the reason for this expensive Gsync ??? Right, no tearing.
> 
> I think many people are blind so they dont see the tearing on this monitor at 100 hz. Only a few comments which mentioned this issue are on the whole internet.
> 
> I think also the reviews are paid. Its impossible that a tester doesn't see this issue.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the same problem with an Acer X34.


and you do not have scanlines on a new monitor?


----------



## TSX208

Yes, i have scanlines on both (old and new PG348Q). Same issue with the 3 X34's i bought and refund at the beginning of the year.

Here is a solution for tearing with g-sync. V-sync enabled. It works. But g-sync is senseless... .

I think its better i refund it. 400 Euros more for a monitor which doesnt works is senseless.

I paid 1100 Euro with a discount (100 Euro below the normal price in Germany). But its crap against the new Samsung VA Panels.


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX208*
> 
> Yes, i have scanlines on both (old and new PG348Q). Same issue with the 3 X34's i bought and refund at the beginning of the year.
> 
> Here is a solution for tearing with g-sync. V-sync enabled. It works. But g-sync is senseless... .


tell you even if you turn scanlines overclocking?
I scanlines appear when the game 30-40 fps, with the inclusion of G-sync
















and I'm not talking about tears g-sync while on the horizontal strips across the screen when the drops to 30-40 fps, say you have a problem?


----------



## TSX208

I have the scanline-problem on desktop (blue or gray backgrounds) and even games with nearly 100 fps. All tested with overclocking to 100 hz and g-sync on/off.


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX208*
> 
> I have the scanline-problem on desktop (blue or gray backgrounds) and even games with nearly 100 fps. All tested with overclocking to 100 hz and g-sync on/off.


but without overclocking there are horizontal lines (scanline)?


----------



## NYU87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX208*
> 
> I have the scanline-problem on desktop (blue or gray backgrounds) and even games with nearly 100 fps. All tested with overclocking to 100 hz and g-sync on/off.


I can't see anything, maybe I'm blind. Can you point out where in the link the scanline is? Because I also want to know if my PG348Q has the same issue.


----------



## TSX208

@Kazak119

Yes, with enabled G-Sync there are lines, without panel oc.

@NYU87

You can see lines on the sky in the gsync demo, mostly on the upper left corner.

Im done with this crap. This monitor is senseless for me.


----------



## NYU87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX208*
> 
> @Kazak119
> 
> Yes, with enabled G-Sync there are lines, without panel oc.
> 
> @NYU87
> 
> You can see lines on the sky in the gsync demo, mostly on the upper left corner.


I ran the Nvidia pendulum test at all FPS settings and didn't see anything.


----------



## TSX208

Go closer to the monitor and look again. You can see there, white and gray horizontal lines between and beside the pixel lines.



Zoom in and u see the crap.


----------



## Kazak119

strange it turns out there is one, while in the second they are not present
Well, I have already sent to the service center of the monitor, let's see what will say


----------



## TSX208

Here better photos of all visiual bugs with this monitor (X34 has the same hardware, only different design).


----------



## mva5580

Look I'm not saying any of the things that people talk about here are without merit and don't exist or anything, but I'm really starting to think that constantly coming to boards like this and reading about every single little thing that people may or may not see is starting to be a detriment to my enjoyment of my hobby.

It's like no matter the product, no matter the scenario, there are ALWAYS things that people have problems with and you inevitably get the "This is the last product I'm buying from X" responses. You'd think they'd all be bankrupt by now considering there is no company safe from these things.

Again I'm not saying anyone is "wrong" with the finding of issues or whatever it is they're experiencing, it all just gets a little exhausting/frustrating reading it again and again and again and again and again about EVERY SINGLE PRODUCT ever discussed on the internet. It's good for us all to be educated on our purchases....I get it. I'm just saying I think so, so many of us see "issues" in our products now that we never would have noticed/had a problem with in the past and instead of using said products/enjoying them, it's like now we all buy something and rush to find flaws with it. I don't mean to have that come off as implying that people shouldn't be meticulous with an expensive purchase like this monitor, I'm just saying there's a mental strain that goes with all of us constantly looking for imperfections in our purchases.


----------



## TSX208

There is a company which is safe of this things, which exist on a 60 hz overclocked, slow LG panel.

Samsungs new native 100 hz VA panel. Asus and Acer have to use this new panel for a new revision of PG348Q and X34.

Than the monitor is really 1000+ Euros worth. This prototype product isn't.


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mva5580*
> 
> Look I'm not saying any of the things that people talk about here are without merit and don't exist or anything, but I'm really starting to think that constantly coming to boards like this and reading about every single little thing that people may or may not see is starting to be a detriment to my enjoyment of my hobby.
> 
> It's like no matter the product, no matter the scenario, there are ALWAYS things that people have problems with and you inevitably get the "This is the last product I'm buying from X" responses. You'd think they'd all be bankrupt by now considering there is no company safe from these things.
> 
> Again I'm not saying anyone is "wrong" with the finding of issues or whatever it is they're experiencing, it all just gets a little exhausting/frustrating reading it again and again and again and again and again about EVERY SINGLE PRODUCT ever discussed on the internet. It's good for us all to be educated on our purchases....I get it. I'm just saying I think so, so many of us see "issues" in our products now that we never would have noticed/had a problem with in the past and instead of using said products/enjoying them, it's like now we all buy something and rush to find flaws with it. I don't mean to have that come off as implying that people shouldn't be meticulous with an expensive purchase like this monitor, I'm just saying there's a mental strain that goes with all of us constantly looking for imperfections in our purchases.


+1 Could not have said this any better. The first screen Had a dead sub pixel and asus gladly replaced it. New one to me is awesome if below is crap then I dunno


----------



## TSX208

Which brightness level do you use ?

Please take a photo in a dark room.

My PG348Q with 50 % brightness:


----------



## adamrza

50% is kinda high ... for 120cm/2 use a brightness of between 25-30% ... thought i did take a pic in the dark (albeit the one i posted was at night). But will do when the sun sets


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX208*
> 
> There is a company which is safe of this things, which exist on a 60 hz overclocked, slow LG panel.
> 
> Samsungs new native 100 hz VA panel. Asus and Acer have to use this new panel for a new revision of PG348Q and X34.
> 
> Than the monitor is really 1000+ Euros worth. This prototype product isn't.


Yeah right, you think you'll be safe if they use a VA panel just because it is a native 100 Hz panel? Say hello to ghosting, and other issues as well.

I'll take IPS over VA any day personally. What they really need to do is use the new 3440x1440 @ 144 Hz IPS panel from LG, it goes into mass production in Q1 2017. THAT will be worth €1000+.


----------



## TSX208

The production of LG's 144 Hz QWHD panels has been delayed to Q4/2017.

When it gets part of a G-Sync monitor it takes maybe 1 year in addition.

So they are is no alternative to Samsung VA panels for a long time. I think the ghosting is little bit better on the new Samsung VA panel than on the PG348Q with a slow, old oced IPS panel.

Look also for the new Samsung 144 Hz 1080 p VA panel. There is also no noticeable ghosting.


----------



## adamrza

here you go ... exactly how i see it


----------



## Kazak119

not encouraging myself in reality, these glow stronger. I can also make a photo that glow and all will not be visible)


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> not encouraging myself in reality, these glow stronger. I can also make a photo that glow and all will not be visible)


Are you looking at the photo on your phone? Look at it on your monitor. You can see slight glow if you viewed this on the pc. This is exactly the way I see it...

Don't understand it... If you not happy just return it and buy another model


----------



## Kazak119

that's what I did. but I am very happy for you that you have such a great autosuggestion, in fact it is very good quality, easier to live


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX208*
> 
> The production of LG's 144 Hz QWHD panels has been delayed to Q4/2017.
> 
> When it gets part of a G-Sync monitor it takes maybe 1 year in addition.
> 
> So they are is no alternative to Samsung VA panels for a long time. I think the ghosting is little bit better on the new Samsung VA panel than on the PG348Q with a slow, old oced IPS panel.
> 
> Look also for the new Samsung 144 Hz 1080 p VA panel. There is also no noticeable ghosting.


Oh, I wasn't aware it had been delayed. This is a really bad news, I am planning on building a new rig after summer and I was hoping there would already be monitors using that panel


----------



## scottyl41

I went ahead and bought the refurb one from newegg and I love it. 100hz. Playing bf1 on it is amazing. I'm coming from a benq bl3200pt and t his blows it away. Any cool wallpapers I should be aware of? Also anyone have any calbration settings I should us? I'll answer any question about the monitor if ya like.


----------



## Kazak119

you have scanlines without overclocking?


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> I went ahead and bought the refurb one from newegg and I love it. 100hz. Playing bf1 on it is amazing. I'm coming from a benq bl3200pt and t his blows it away. Any cool wallpapers I should be aware of? Also anyone have any calbration settings I should us? I'll answer any question about the monitor if ya like.


Go onto Google image search... Choose exact image size and choose 3440x1440... In search box try reddit. Then Of course any keyword you can think of

Also interfacelift is an all time favourite


----------



## dsocohen

Can you determine build date without opening the box by looking at the digit after the G in the serial number (i.e. G8... = August 2016 build date)?


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> I went ahead and bought the refurb one from newegg and I love it. 100hz. Playing bf1 on it is amazing. I'm coming from a benq bl3200pt and t his blows it away. Any cool wallpapers I should be aware of? Also anyone have any calbration settings I should us? I'll answer any question about the monitor if ya like.


Congrats!







Wanna try the wallpapers I made for myself?

kanttii_PG348Q_wallpaper.png 7626k .png file

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2907028

The first one was featured here:




And another I haven't uploaded anywhere else yet:

kanttii_PG348Q_Lifeline.png 8997k .png file

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/290702

Then there are these two awesome Firewatch wallpapers:
http://aaronolive.deviantart.com/art/Firewatch-Mods-619259473

I resized them to look better on this monitor, sharing just in case:
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2907031
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2907032


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> you have scanlines without overclocking?


You could order one and check it out, then return if you're not happy







that's what I did with the XB270HU!


----------



## scottyl41

No scanlines at all


----------



## xevman

Just took delivery of my pg348q, very happy with it so far although it has a weird quirk. It overclocks to 100hz no issues doesnt skip frames and the backlight bleed is almost non existent, no seriously i think i got one of the best examples around. HOWEVER there seems to be scanlines even at the windows desktop when the monitor is at 100hz in the osd menu. They are pretty hard to notice unless you are 30cm away from the screen. Not sure whether i should RMA or not.... don't want to end up with a unit with really bad backlight bleeding so i might just suck it up. Anyone else had scanlines at windows desktop?


----------



## looizz

Just sharing my own personal experience. I can see "scanlines" appearing on grey or blue background when I overclock to 100 HZ. I returned my first unit due to excess back light bleed. I think this "scanline" issue is a common problem for PG348Q, since it is essentially a 60HZ panel that's overclocked to 100HZ.


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looizz*
> 
> Just sharing my own personal experience. I can see "scanlines" appearing on grey or blue background when I overclock to 100 HZ. I returned my first unit due to excess back light bleed. I think this "scanline" issue is a common problem for PG348Q, since it is essentially a 60HZ panel that's overclocked to 100HZ.


you have scanline without overclocking?


----------



## xevman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> you have scanline without overclocking?


Not in my experience, with the overclock off there is no scanlines. Only visable when running at 100hz


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> you have scanlines without overclocking?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xevman*
> 
> Just took delivery of my pg348q, very happy with it so far although it has a weird quirk. It overclocks to 100hz no issues doesnt skip frames and the backlight bleed is almost non existent, no seriously i think i got one of the best examples around. HOWEVER there seems to be scanlines even at the windows desktop when the monitor is at 100hz in the osd menu. They are pretty hard to notice unless you are 30cm away from the screen. Not sure whether i should RMA or not.... don't want to end up with a unit with really bad backlight bleeding so i might just suck it up. Anyone else had scanlines at windows desktop?


Me. I have them with any overclocking setting, and many others seem to have then too. At 60hz it's a perfect monitor for me! Some don't notice the scanlines but I'm pretty sure they're still there. It's wrong, Asus and Acer say these run at 100hz but they don't say a word that there are visual issues with that. It's the same as marketing a GTX 1080 at 2.5Ghz but not saying it'll crash in seconds. Still, at 60hz this is perfect for me and I won't RMA it unless it breaks.

I sometimes use it at 95hz as then the scanlines are not so visible in my unit, but only when I'm sitting far enough back that it doesn't matter and when I can use ReShade to compensate for the loss of colors with extra saturation... I also use a mix of dithering and tiny film grain to diminish the scanlines a bit.

You'll save yourself from a lot of annoyance if you keep it.. it's rare to have almost no blb! Congrats!


----------



## xevman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Me. I have them with any overclocking setting, and many others seem to have then too. At 60hz it's a perfect monitor for me! Some don't notice the scanlines but I'm pretty sure they're still there. It's wrong, Asus and Acer say these run at 100hz but they don't say a word that there are visual issues with that. It's the same as marketing a GTX 1080 at 2.5Ghz but not saying it'll crash in seconds. Still, at 60hz this is perfect for me and I won't RMA it unless it breaks.
> 
> I sometimes use it at 95hz as then the scanlines are not so visible in my unit, but only when I'm sitting far enough back that it doesn't matter and when I can use ReShade to compensate for the loss of colors with extra saturation... I also use a mix of dithering and tiny film grain to diminish the scanlines a bit.
> 
> You'll save yourself from a lot of annoyance if you keep it.. it's rare to have almost no blb! Congrats!


Thought so, I think they are present on every unit just some people dont take notice as them as much as others. I went to my local retailer who had a x34 predator on display which uses the same lg IPS panel and went to take a closer look. Turns out the same scan lines are present. Though in my experience overclocking the monitor to 90hz instead of 100 makes them nearly impossible to see, they are still there though.


----------



## kanttii

Yeah! I did the same haha! 90hz seems to be the sweet spot indeed. It's strange the scanlines are only there on the left side of these monitors.. not the whole panel. I can see them from 1.5 meters away too so I'll now just go back to 60hz even though this extra speed is nice on the desktop.


----------



## Kazak119

Some write that they do not exist at all, I think that they just do not see them, or do not want to see


----------



## TSX208

I hear the .... coil whine from 1.5 meters distance.

I'll send the monitor back.


----------



## EliasAlucard

Okay so I'm seriously contemplating buying this monitor, however, as someone who's anti-Nvidia, I refuse to buy a G-Sync compatible GPU (I wish the monitor was FreeSync, but hey, what can you do?), so now I'm wondering, is it possible to run it at 100Hz with two CrossFired Asus Strix R9 Fury GPUs?


----------



## xevman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliasAlucard*
> 
> Okay so I'm seriously contemplating buying this monitor, however, as someone who's anti-Nvidia, I refuse to buy a G-Sync compatible GPU (I wish the monitor was FreeSync, but hey, what can you do?), so now I'm wondering, is it possible to run it at 100Hz with two CrossFired Asus Strix R9 Fury GPUs?


In my experience you wont be able to get 100hz unless you have an nvidia gpu. I wouldn't bother get yourself an LG 34UC88 and call it a day (my secondary monitor) It uses a second generation curved lg panel which is less prone to the issues this one has. You get 75hz over 100hz however honestly the jump from 60-75 is massive in comparison to 75hz to 100hz.


----------



## xevman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX208*
> 
> I hear the .... coil whine frome 1,5 meters distance.
> 
> I'll send the monitor back.


Seems a bit excessive, my unit does exhibit coil whine however it can only really be noticed if my head is right next to the monitor and the room i'm in is silent. I consider myself a silence freak but honestly this doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## TSX208

Thats the result if u use LG parts for 100hz which are only designed for 60 - 75 hz.


----------



## EliasAlucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xevman*
> 
> In my experience you wont be able to get 100hz unless you have an nvidia gpu.


You sure about that? Not even with the turbo button switched on? And is it completely incapable of doing FreeSync? From what I understand, FreeSync doesn't require a module, so it should be doable with a software patch or something?

Which GPU(s) do you have?

Goddamn Nvidia and its anti-standards, proprietary behavior!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xevman*
> 
> I wouldn't bother get yourself an LG 34UC88 and call it a day (my secondary monitor) It uses a second generation curved lg panel which is less prone to the issues this one has. You get 75hz over 100hz however honestly the jump from 60-75 is massive in comparison to 75hz to 100hz.


Honestly, there are plenty of curved 21:9 monitors (many of which come with FreeSync), and the only reason I'd like to buy the PG348Q is due to its design, which fits very well with the current rig I'm working on (same color theme, and also its alien-like design is awesome to say the least). G-Sync is gay as hell though, and I wish it had 3D too, but ou can't get everything I guess.

What issues does its panel have?


----------



## Slider-Override

Hi ASUS RoG Gamers,

Since yesterday i have also my PG348Q, i am happy with the Screen, looks nice, and the 100Hz over 3440x1440 (via DP) is Awesome !!!!

But have 2 Questions, perhaps some of you can quick replay, and follow all 261 posts









Question1: I think i know the answer, but like to make sure, (i use the Screen with 2 PCs (over DP and HDMI), is there any way to use it with [email protected] via *HDMI* , i get just 50Hz via HDMI







?

Question2: is there a way to add my own OSM Crosshair to the Firmware ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slider-Override*
> 
> Hi ASUS RoG Gamers,
> 
> Since yesterday i have also my PG348Q, i am happy with the Screen, looks nice, and the 100Hz over 3440x1440 (via DP) is Awesome !!!!
> 
> But have 2 Questions, perhaps some of you can quick replay, and follow all 261 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question1: I think i know the answer, but like to make sure, (i use the Screen with 2 PCs (over DP and HDMI), is there any way to use it with [email protected] via *HDMI* , i get just 50Hz via HDMI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Question2: is there a way to add my own OSM Crosshair to the Firmware ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


No, the panel only has HDMI 1.4 which has less bandwidth then Displayport 1.2, so 50hz is the norm and is listed on thier site and manual: https://www.asus.com/uk/Monitors/ROG-SWIFT-PG348Q/specifications/ check details section.

Nope not that I am aware of. Overlay only has limited functions and no way to add additional crosshair's etc.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> No, the panel (like most others) only has HDMI 1.4 which has less bandwidth then Displayport 1.2, so 50hz is the norm and is listed on thier site and manual: https://www.asus.com/uk/Monitors/ROG-SWIFT-PG348Q/specifications/ check details section.
> 
> Nope not that I am aware of. Overlay only has limited functions and no way to add additional crosshair's etc.


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> Some write that they do not exist at all, I think that they just do not see them, or do not want to see


After reading this I started looking a lot & cant see scan lines @ 100hze


----------



## xevman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> After reading this I started looking a lot & cant see scan lines @ 100hze


I don't think all people can notice them... I had a friend try look for them on my screen and he could not see them even though I could.


----------



## Slider-Override

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> No, the panel only has HDMI 1.4 which has less bandwidth then Displayport 1.2, so 50hz is the norm and is listed on thier site and manual: https://www.asus.com/uk/Monitors/ROG-SWIFT-PG348Q/specifications/ check details section.
> 
> Nope not that I am aware of. Overlay only has limited functions and no way to add additional crosshair's etc.


Hmmmm ok thanks for this head-up,

its bad that there is no way to update the crosshair, but ok, perhaps any hobby-dev puts out later a 3party firmware.


----------



## adamrza

So I have calibrated my monitor with an i1 display pro colorimeter. The results I ended up achieving is near perfect. Def would recommend anyone especially with this monitor calibrating their displays. The detail in pictures games etc has been a massive improvement over an already great picture quality. My calibrated settings

Race mode
Brightness for 120cd/m2 is 27
Contrast is 50
Blue 97
Green 100
Red 100
Overdrive: normal

So while this thread has become about how bad this screen is it is an awesome screen if you get a good sample.

1. Scan lines... I have had my eyeballs right up against my screen and don't see what the issue is. What should I be looking for

2. The grey bar on top which is noticeable on a grey backdrop. Yeah it's there. Is this a deal breaker nope

3. Ips glow... Yes it's there....this Orangish brownish hue in all four corners of the screen that change with my head movement. And this ain't a deal,breaker for me.

4. Black light bleed. My left top corner is more noticeable than the other corners. Don't see any at the bottom of the screen

5. Coil whine...none
6. Dead pixels or bright pixels... None
7. 100hz... No problems hitting this

I'm not sure if some people just can't accept that some of us are ecstatic over the monitors or just trolling...


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamrza*
> 
> 
> 
> So I have calibrated my monitor with an i1 display pro colorimeter. The results I ended up achieving is near perfect. Def would recommend anyone especially with this monitor calibrating their displays. The detail in pictures games etc has been a massive improvement over an already great picture quality. My calibrated settings
> 
> Brightness for 120cd/m2 is 27
> Contrast is 50
> Blue 97
> Green 100
> Red 100
> 
> So while this thread has become about how bad this screen is it is an awesome screen if you get a good sample.
> 
> 1. Scan lines... I have had my eyeballs right up against my screen and don't see what the issue is. What should I be looking for
> 
> 2. The grey bar on top which is noticeable on a grey backdrop. Yeah it's there. Is this a deal breaker nope
> 
> 3. Ips glow... Yes it's there....this Orangish brownish hue in all four corners of the screen that change with my head movement. And this ain't a deal,breaker for me.
> 
> 4. Black light bleed. My left top corner is more noticeable than the other corners. Don't see any at the bottom of the screen
> 
> 5. Coil whine...none
> 6. Dead pixels or bright pixels... None
> 7. 100hz... No problems hitting this
> 
> I'm not sure if some people just can't accept that some of us are ecstatic over the monitors or just trolling...


I put my face as close as you can get, in games & on the internet browsing ,no scan lines

Picture quality is great both in games and desktop , No its not perfect....


----------



## scottyl41

I agree. Same with my monitor. Very llittle BLB. I love my monitor best purchase ever i think for my PC. I got the refurb from newegg.


----------



## Fuegan

Hi,

So just came across one of these on sale, but I would like some feedback from owners please. I'm looking at moving from a 144hz non g-sync 1080p with 1ms g2g. I've read some other curved panels with similar g2g times as the PG348Q suffer from ghosting. Have any owners noticed ghosting? I have also read on tft central that there isn't any ULMB reduction mode, is that still true? (http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg348q.htm)

Unfortunately I have not been able to find any stores with one of these on display to see it for myself.

Thanks.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuegan*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So just came across one of these on sale, but I would like some feedback from owners please. I'm looking at moving from a 144hz non g-sync 1080p with 1ms g2g. I've read some other curved panels with similar g2g times as the PG348Q suffer from ghosting. Have any owners noticed ghosting? I have also read on tft central that there isn't any ULMB reduction mode, is that still true? (http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg348q.htm)
> 
> Unfortunately I have not been able to find any stores with one of these on display to see it for myself.
> 
> Thanks.


You can probably see how diverse opinions are in this thread. Personally as it stands, for me the resolution is one of the most immersive experiences around. 100hz to 144hz is not that huge of a loss for me IMO and the resolution more then makes up for it.

I have not notice any ghosting issues with mine with a ULMB mode and picture looks fantastic most the time. I gather the Z35 is the one which can have a fair bit of ghosting according to TFT central, but my ASUS and X34 I also have for that matter do not exhibit the issue.

Only issue is now and then some people get poor panels (I did on my first two which had issues) but when you get a good one it is very good.


----------



## ChronoDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbene*
> 
> I would really appreciate it if some owners of the same monitor could use this (https://i.imgur.com/QqA0hXb.png) screenshot to test if they're seeing the same artifacting when overclocking is turned on in the OSD
> 
> I need to see if this is a widespread issue with these panels or did I just have bad luck twice in a row. I also need to contact the retailer about possible return/replacement in just a couple of days, so there's a bit of urgency too. Thanks!


Sorry for replying to the same post a second time, but I feel I should share my thoughts on this.

Been using my 348Q at 100Hz literally since the first time I turned it on, around February '16.
It always seemed like the colors were a bit washed out, compared to my older 34UM95, which I used alongside it for a while.
A few days ago I decided to just turn OC off and use it at 60Hz for a while, not like a single 980Ti can do much higher anyway.

Unsurprisingly, the colors are far more vivid across the board, akin to switching from a 16-bit color mode to 24-bit or 32-bit.

Not to start a panic here, but the OC mode *does* compromise on the color quality to achieve what it does, and Asus have done a fairly decent job at masking this - yet it feels like it requires more work on their part, firmware tweaks and whatnot.

/my 2 cents


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> Sorry for replying to the same post a second time, but I feel I should share my thoughts on this.
> 
> Been using my 348Q at 100Hz literally since the first time I turned it on, around February '16.
> It always seemed like the colors were a bit washed out, compared to my older 34UM95, which I used alongside it for a while.
> A few days ago I decided to just turn OC off and use it at 60Hz for a while, not like a single 980Ti can do much higher anyway.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, the colors are far more vivid across the board, akin to switching from a 16-bit color mode to 24-bit or 32-bit.
> 
> Not to start a panic here, but the OC mode *does* compromise on the color quality to achieve what it does, and Asus have done a fairly decent job at masking this - yet it feels like it requires more work on their part, firmware tweaks and whatnot.
> 
> /my 2 cents


Thank god I then calibrated with the overclock to ensure perfect colour and grey scale


----------



## 0gata

ok guys i see here many of u calibrate and use your Brightens at around 50 or lower ... when i ty to lower it that much white becomes garish etc ..so i use brightnes at 70-75 (still experimenting which is more easy on my eyeses)


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0gata*
> 
> ok guys i see here many of u calibrate and use your Brightens at around 50 or lower ... when i ty to lower it that much white becomes garish etc ..so i use brightnes at 70-75 (still experimenting which is more easy on my eyeses)


Contrast of 50 mate not brightness

Geez a brightness of 75 one needs the milky ways sun to be directly casting it's gaze upon your screen


----------



## Alax

I just got this monitor for my pre Christmas gift haha. but following the setting many are using here, Brightness of 27-38 etc, I find my screen become too dim for daily use. I roll the brightness back to 60 from the default 80.

My current setting are
Race Mode
Brightness - 60
Contrast is 50
Blue 97
Green 100
Red 100
Overdrive: normal


----------



## OCBL

Hi guys,

I recently built a PC for a friend with this monitor, and he's telling me that it is having problems. When he tries to enable the overclocking in the menu, it checks and then unchecks the box immediately.

That sounds very odd to me, as I had no issues setting it up at 100Hz.

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## 0gata

well manuel tweaking for now
brig 50
contr 50
R 96
G 93
B 100
(now i can watch at it without wearing sun gases and have neutral colors )
in any case i purchased hardware based calibrator and until next week it will do job with those settings..

btw those from Asus are morons 1350 EU monitor without a single neutral calibrated preset
a USB placed on most useless spot ..some useless speakers etc ...
if they didn't implement that and added in package Monitor calibrating tool it would be great ..


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCBL*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently built a PC for a friend with this monitor, and he's telling me that it is having problems. When he tries to enable the overclocking in the menu, it checks and then unchecks the box immediately.
> 
> That sounds very odd to me, as I had no issues setting it up at 100Hz.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.


I found there can be a odd quirk sometimes. Go down to the max refresh rate and select a random number aside from 100hz, say 85 hz. Then go back and try to tick the "ON" box then. If it works, then go back in and select 100hz.


----------



## OCBL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I found there can be a odd quirk sometimes. Go down to the max refresh rate and select a random number aside from 100hz, say 85 hz. Then go back and try to tick the "ON" box then. If it works, then go back in and select 100hz.


Interesting, thanks! I will suggest this and report back.


----------



## scottyl41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0gata*
> 
> well manuel tweaking for now
> brig 50
> contr 50
> R 96
> G 93
> B 100
> (now i can watch at it without wearing sun gases and have neutral colors )
> in any case i purchased hardware based calibrator and until next week it will do job with those settings..
> 
> btw those from Asus are morons 1350 EU monitor without a single neutral calibrated preset
> a USB placed on most useless spot ..some useless speakers etc ...
> if they didn't implement that and added in package Monitor calibrating tool it would be great ..


Please post your settings after u get your calibrator please!!!


----------



## 0gata

Ok but it will be in 7-10 days(then im receiving it )


----------



## OCBL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCBL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I found there can be a odd quirk sometimes. Go down to the max refresh rate and select a random number aside from 100hz, say 85 hz. Then go back and try to tick the "ON" box then. If it works, then go back in and select 100hz.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, thanks! I will suggest this and report back.
Click to expand...

It worked exactly as you described! Thank you very much


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCBL*
> 
> It worked exactly as you described! Thank you very much


Great stuff







Encountered it myself a few times so can be a tad bizzare.


----------



## LukeT32

Mine is arriving on Wednesday per UPS tracking! I am super pumped. I am thinking my desk is going to be too small and I will need to wall mount it though. I have the mount and cables in my Amazon cart. I will set it all up and try it out first but i am 99% sure wall mounting will be in the near future.

I was going to cruise the thread for suggestions, but with 260+ pages I skipped to the end.







How do I get my name on the official list?


----------



## Fuegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> You can probably see how diverse opinions are in this thread. Personally as it stands, for me the resolution is one of the most immersive experiences around. 100hz to 144hz is not that huge of a loss for me IMO and the resolution more then makes up for it.
> 
> I have not notice any ghosting issues with mine with a ULMB mode and picture looks fantastic most the time. I gather the Z35 is the one which can have a fair bit of ghosting according to TFT central, but my ASUS and X34 I also have for that matter do not exhibit the issue.
> 
> Only issue is now and then some people get poor panels (I did on my first two which had issues) but when you get a good one it is very good.


So I picked one up and yes technically there is some ghosting, it is slightly more noticeable versus my old monitor, but the extra view more than makes up for it


----------



## NYU87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeT32*
> 
> Mine is arriving on Wednesday per UPS tracking! I am super pumped. I am thinking my desk is going to be too small and I will need to wall mount it though. I have the mount and cables in my Amazon cart. I will set it all up and try it out first but i am 99% sure wall mounting will be in the near future.
> 
> I was going to cruise the thread for suggestions, but with 260+ pages I skipped to the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I get my name on the official list?


Oh man enjoy. I love my PG348Q.


----------



## Oliver2KX

Hi all, got my PG348Q today. Install it and start my favorites games bf4 overwatch garden warfare and In the first minute I notice a horizontale screen tearing that appear at the bottom and slowly go higher on the screen as I move my mouse then it start again at the bottom.

Im at 100hz on the screen and on nvidia panel. Titan X Pascal. Gsync is on latest driver. I have a Asus pg278q rog swift also and I do not have this problem.

Really a game breaker









Any of you have or know this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Fuegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver2KX*
> 
> Hi all, got my PG348Q today. Install it and start my favorites games bf4 overwatch garden warfare and In the first minute I notice a horizontale screen tearing that appear at the bottom and slowly go higher on the screen as I move my mouse then it start again at the bottom.
> 
> Im at 100hz on the screen and on nvidia panel. Titan X Pascal. Gsync is on latest driver. I have a Asus pg278q rog swift also and I do not have this problem.
> 
> Really a game breaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you have or know this problem?
> 
> Thanks!


I just picked this monitor up recently as well and I'm not getting that issue.

100hz
OD = Normal
G-sync is on


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver2KX*
> 
> Hi all, got my PG348Q today. Install it and start my favorites games bf4 overwatch garden warfare and In the first minute I notice a horizontale screen tearing that appear at the bottom and slowly go higher on the screen as I move my mouse then it start again at the bottom.
> 
> Im at 100hz on the screen and on nvidia panel. Titan X Pascal. Gsync is on latest driver. I have a Asus pg278q rog swift also and I do not have this problem.
> 
> Really a game breaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you have or know this problem?
> 
> Thanks!


Have you checked to see if Global V-Sync is on in Nvidia Control Panel? I find sometimes it seemingly randomly does not turn on again after driver updates. If not I would try enabling it, disable V-Sync in game and see how you get on.


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver2KX*
> 
> Hi all, got my PG348Q today. Install it and start my favorites games bf4 overwatch garden warfare and In the first minute I notice a horizontale screen tearing that appear at the bottom and slowly go higher on the screen as I move my mouse then it start again at the bottom.
> 
> Im at 100hz on the screen and on nvidia panel. Titan X Pascal. Gsync is on latest driver. I have a Asus pg278q rog swift also and I do not have this problem.
> 
> Really a game breaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you have or know this problem?
> 
> Thanks!


sounds like your going over 100hz with v-sync off.

try to set fram cap of 99hz


----------



## Oliver2KX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Have you checked to see if Global V-Sync is on in Nvidia Control Panel? I find sometimes it seemingly randomly does not turn on again after driver updates. If not I would try enabling it, disable V-Sync in game and see how you get on.


Hi thanks for the answer. Using Vsync On in the nvidia panel seems to remove the screen tearing. I have the Titan x pascal and I need to limit the fps. So I put 98 fps to the limiter because if I put 99 or 100 hz vsync kicks in and I have lag. Dont know why I tought its suppose to go in fonction after the 100hz but its no big deal 2hz will not make difference.

I might have found something to rma. quarter inch long white line appear on grey color always their.. Little back light bleed also but not terrible compare to other I have seen.

At that price, it should be 100% perfect but it is not. Still really nice...


----------



## moonbogg

Had mine for several weeks and loving it every day. Perfect.


----------



## ScottFern

Hey, I just picked up this monitor yesterday at Fry's and was just curious if there are any guides for optimal settings?


----------



## scottyl41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottFern*
> 
> Hey, I just picked up this monitor yesterday at Fry's and was just curious if there are any guides for optimal settings?


A few pages back folks were posting settings for it.


----------



## batmanwcm

This monitor is on sale at Newegg for $999. Use mobile to checkout and enter promo code: MBLNOV2016

https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?sdtid=9443123&SID=7a3ceed8b42111e6999b1af738b053690INT&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&itemnumber=N82E16824236717&cm_re=PG348Q-_-24-236-717-_-Product

I just paid $850 for a pristine but used one. I would've gladly paid $150 more for a brand new one.


----------



## scottyl41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> This monitor is on sale at Newegg for $999. Use mobile to checkout and enter promo code: MBLNOV2016
> 
> https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?sdtid=9443123&SID=7a3ceed8b42111e6999b1af738b053690INT&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&itemnumber=N82E16824236717&cm_re=PG348Q-_-24-236-717-_-Product
> 
> I just paid $850 for a pristine but used one. I would've gladly paid $150 more for a brand new one.


Now i'm on suicide watch...I bought a refurb 2 weeks ago for 999.99 form newegg...


----------



## ScottFern

Wow, reading this thread is a total bummer. I was all excited to get my new ultra wide and now I am thinking I should return it. Bad color quality, overclocked refresh rate that degrades quality, scan lines, coil whine.......


----------



## kilo7echo

Picked this monitor up on Amazon for 1049 yesterday. No dead pixels minimal coil whine and black light bleed isnt too bad. Got to 100hz no problem. Initial setup pic (i know monitor is slanted) got home late last night and at least wanted to turn this beast on before i finish setting it all up.


----------



## Fuegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottFern*
> 
> Hey, I just picked up this monitor yesterday at Fry's and was just curious if there are any guides for optimal settings?


Install the driver, overclock to 100, enable G-sync, apply the ICC profile from tft
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg348q.htm


----------



## ScottFern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuegan*
> 
> Install the driver, overclock to 100, enable G-sync, apply the ICC profile from tft
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg348q.htm


Weird, there is no driver listed on the asus support page for this monitor. Only a utility called "ASUS MultiFrame Software".


----------



## Fuegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottFern*
> 
> Wow, reading this thread is a total bummer. I was all excited to get my new ultra wide and now I am thinking I should return it. Bad color quality, overclocked refresh rate that degrades quality, scan lines, coil whine.......


If you are getting coil whine and scan lines then yeah RMA it. I don't have those issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottFern*
> 
> Weird, there is no driver listed on the asus support page for this monitor. Only a utility called "ASUS MultiFrame Software".


The driver is on the disc









For those that do not have an optical drive anymore, I've uploaded it here -> http://www.filedropper.com/pg348qwhql


----------



## kilo7echo

Final set up. No coil whine (cant hear over case fans anyway) BLB is very minimal in top left corners not visible at all in normal use. No scan lines or other issues with this batch. My friend at work purchased the same monitor with no issues either.


----------



## ScottFern

Yeah, I mean I don't have any dead pixels I can see, I can't hear a audible coil whine / buzz unless I put my ear 1 inch away from the screen, and I can't see scan lines. I will note I do see BLB in the four corners when the room is pitch black, but I never work, game or browse the internet in complete darkness, and I never use my PC for movie watching. Keeper?


----------



## Ntfnd

To those of you who can see the scanlines - Have you RMA/exchanged and received a PG348Q without the scanlines?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ntfnd*
> 
> To those of you who can see the scanlines - Have you RMA/exchanged and received a PG348Q without the scanlines?


No because that's impossible. Scanlines are a result of overclocking this panel to 100 Hz, until a panel with that native (or higher) refresh rare is available the scanlines won't go away. Acer stated the same when they finally replied about the scanlines issue: "it is an inherent issue of the technology" (or something like that).

Some peoples are more sensible and see the scanlines better than others, that's what happens when peoples swear they can't see them.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ntfnd*
> 
> To those of you who can see the scanlines - Have you RMA/exchanged and received a PG348Q without the scanlines?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> No because that's impossible. Scanlines are a result of overclocking this panel to 100 Hz, until a panel with that native (or higher) refresh rare is available the scanlines won't go away. Acer stated the same when they finally replied about the scanlines issue: "it is an inherent issue of the technology" (or something like that).
> 
> Some peoples are more sensible and see the scanlines better than others, that's what happens when peoples swear they can't see them.


Exactly. And to be clear I have the scanlines with any monitor overclocking setting turned on no matter the refresh rate.

There are rumors new ultrawides would come next year with higher refresh rates natively...but I think il content with mine for the foreseeable future as it's an excellent monitor at 60hz!


----------



## moogleslam

I have scanlines at any overclock, but I rarely see them unless I look for them. Not a deal breaker, and I still plan to keep this monitor for many many years before an upgrade.


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> No because that's impossible. Scanlines are a result of overclocking this panel to 100 Hz, until a panel with that native (or higher) refresh rare is available the scanlines won't go away. Acer stated the same when they finally replied about the scanlines issue: "it is an inherent issue of the technology" (or something like that).
> 
> Some peoples are more sensible and see the scanlines better than others, that's what happens when peoples swear they can't see them.


sorry but this is not true I checked & re checked my monitor

Edit not saying it doesnt exsist, just not all have this problem


----------



## jacob650

I Ordered one on black Friday from Newegg, packed and shipped from Newegg themselves, it came in today......And......it was busted! RMA'd it ASAP! already dropped it of at Fed-ex. what is weird is there was no signs of damage on the box or inside to tell how it got damaged, but a crack right in the lower center is crystal clear, perhaps it came from factory like this. the monitor was shipped in its original large huge box, i was expecting it to be in another box for protection. Newegg so far has been helpful. i have to wait on the shipment to get there and they will ship the replacement monitor overnight, which is good. just hope i get a good one this time.


----------



## Ntfnd

My scanlines are barely visible even with the monitor overclocked to 100Hz. It is only when I turn on G-SYNC, at both 60Hz and 100Hz, that they become a lot more noticeable and distracting, even at normal viewing distance.

If this is normal, then I will just have to live with it. I have no dead pixels and my IPS glow and BLB are tolerable, so I would prefer not to exchange the monitor unless the G-SYNC module is defective. Is anyone experiencing the same?


----------



## emett

Any new 144hz ultra wides coming out in the first half of next year?


----------



## Frostymugkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> I Ordered one on black Friday from Newegg, packed and shipped from Newegg themselves, it came in today......And......it was busted! RMA'd it ASAP! already dropped it of at Fed-ex. what is weird is there was no signs of damage on the box or inside to tell how it got damaged, but a crack right in the lower center is crystal clear, perhaps it came from factory like this. the monitor was shipped in its original large huge box, i was expecting it to be in another box for protection. Newegg so far has been helpful. i have to wait on the shipment to get there and they will ship the replacement monitor overnight, which is good. just hope i get a good one this time.


Jacob
I had the same problem from Amazon. They packed in another box but didn't use anything to keep oem box from sliding around.

Good luck with the next one.


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> I Ordered one on black Friday from Newegg, packed and shipped from Newegg themselves, it came in today......And......it was busted! RMA'd it ASAP! already dropped it of at Fed-ex. what is weird is there was no signs of damage on the box or inside to tell how it got damaged, but a crack right in the lower center is crystal clear, perhaps it came from factory like this. the monitor was shipped in its original large huge box, i was expecting it to be in another box for protection. Newegg so far has been helpful. i have to wait on the shipment to get there and they will ship the replacement monitor overnight, which is good. just hope i get a good one this time.


Power supply surges detected......... Uh Oh


----------



## scottyl41

Question. I'm new to the ultrawide monitor. I got my rog pg34. I love it. How do i "install" a icc file? I downloaded one...clicked it to install but I cant tell that it did anything? Right now..I'm using the settings from TFT.com. but I dont think i'm using the icc file correctly. I have windows 10.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> Power supply surges detected......... Uh Oh


Yeah weird, i booted back in without loosing my clocks or anything, innoticed that also. well i'll keep you guys posted on the new one that will come in. and hopefully benefit someone else


----------



## assface

Just received my PG348Q from Newegg from the Black Friday sale. August 16 manufacturing date for reference.

Unfortunately I dont have my new graphics card in yet, so I can only use the HDMI option, which is limited to 50hz so I cant overclock it and test for other things yet. Luckily there was no dead pixels, dust under the glass or a cracked screen, but there is some black light bleed. I did read comments here of users suggesting to gently massage around the BLB and it seems to help. In fact, I'd like to add to this a bit:

Dont just randomly massage the areas with the most bleeding--instead, gently move your finger (with a cloth) around the spots with the most bleeding until you find a specific spot where if you press it, most of the bleed goes away. When you find that spot, carefully massage that spot in a circular motion. I found that massaging specific "pressure points" sort of dissipates or relieves the areas with the most bleeding. This did not fully remove the BLB, but I did find that it helped.

Note: if you mess up you can make the bleeding even worse, so do it at your own risk.

Edit: After a few hours of normal use, I went back to check the BLB and lo and behold, its back. I guess this method is just a temporary solution. The BLB on the bottom left corner is particularly bad. Another issue Im getting is a random 1 second full-screen artifacting/flashing. I have no idea why this is occurring but it happened 3-4 times today--maybe its related to my video card and the drivers (HD7950), although this issue never occurred in my previous monitor. So disappointing!


----------



## Ntfnd

My monitor was also manufactured in August 2016. Although my IPS glow and BLB are acceptable, here are some of the problems I'm encountering ONLY when G-SYNC is on:

1-second flicker where the whole screen goes black while full-screen in Chrome - It only happens sometimes when I move the mouse around or when entering/exiting full-screen

Visible scanlines from a normal viewing distance at any refresh rate when G-SYNC is on - When OCed to 100 Hz and G-SYNC is off, scanlines aren't visible unless your face is on the monitor

Flickering at the top of the screen - Noticeable while gaming and in G-SYNC Pendulum demo

In Witcher 3, immediately after the Witcher Sense ends, there are "waves" and distortions that look like a ripple effect - They look like wavy scanlines - It is most noticeable with a bright sky ingame - If anyone else has the game, please test it and let me know

I don't know if I have a defective G-SYNC module or if this is the price of using this technology.


----------



## Master S

Do newer panels of this monitor have much less issues ? Especially blb ?


----------



## willverduzco

I'm joining this thread a little late, but I


http://imgur.com/4bVHAlk

. Needless to say, this thing is great for games, and matches up really nicely with my watercooled Titan XP at 2176 MHz. It's a bit sad losing resolution and seeing so many darn pixels when reading text, but the 100 Hz, ultrawide, and Gsync bliss is just epic.

(And for the record, August 2016 manufacture date, 100 Hz OC works great, no noticeable backlight bleed.)


----------



## jacob650

-Assface
Edit: After a few hours of normal use, I went back to check the BLB and lo and behold, its back. I guess this method is just a temporary solution. The BLB on the bottom left corner is particularly bad. Another issue Im getting is a random 1 second full-screen artifacting/flashing. I have no idea why this is occurring but it happened 3-4 times today--maybe its related to my video card and the drivers (HD7950), although this issue never occurred in my previous monitor. So disappointing!

wait are you using a radeon 7950!!!!! Minimum requirements for this card is a 980, so that's probably why. im waiting on my replacement monitor from newegg and i have a 980ti and will upgrade once the 1080ti comes out or might as well get the Titan x pascal.


----------



## jacob650

and also how to tell what date the monitor was made. thanks,


----------



## Ntfnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> and also how to tell what date the monitor was made. thanks,


You can find it on the back of the monitor near the ports.


----------



## Ntfnd

I have decided to exchange the monitor. All of the major problems with my monitor appear only when G-SYNC is enabled.


----------



## assface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> -Assface
> Edit: After a few hours of normal use, I went back to check the BLB and lo and behold, its back. I guess this method is just a temporary solution. The BLB on the bottom left corner is particularly bad. Another issue Im getting is a random 1 second full-screen artifacting/flashing. I have no idea why this is occurring but it happened 3-4 times today--maybe its related to my video card and the drivers (HD7950), although this issue never occurred in my previous monitor. So disappointing!
> 
> wait are you using a radeon 7950!!!!! Minimum requirements for this card is a 980, so that's probably why. im waiting on my replacement monitor from newegg and i have a 980ti and will upgrade once the 1080ti comes out or might as well get the Titan x pascal.


I had no idea there was a minimum requirement for this monitor. I guess Ill wait for my new computer to come in before deciding if i should keep this monitor or not.


----------



## NYU87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *assface*
> 
> I had no idea there was a minimum requirement for this monitor. I guess Ill wait for my new computer to come in before deciding if i should keep this monitor or not.


This is a G-sync monitor. You wont be able to take advantage of the monitor.


----------



## rcasey02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> Now i'm on suicide watch...I bought a refurb 2 weeks ago for 999.99 form newegg...


How has your refurb one been? I'm considering purchasing one myself.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *assface*
> 
> I had no idea there was a minimum requirement for this monitor. I guess Ill wait for my new computer to come in before deciding if i should keep this monitor or not.


Plus you have an AMD card which doesn't work with a G-Sync monitor, Purchase a 1080 at least and you would love it.


----------



## Oliver2KX

Quick word to tell you guys I have a Pg348q October version and I have a lot back light bleed and ton of isp glow. Nothing better than my previous July version.

So to say that newer version are better, maybe for the other problems but not for ips glow or blb.

This is pathetic from a company like Asus selling a defective product like this at a super premium price. They really dont care for their customers.

They should stay in the motherboard market.


----------



## Ntfnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver2KX*
> 
> Quick word to tell you guys I have a Pg348q October version and I have a lot back light bleed and ton of isp glow. Nothing better than my previous July version.
> 
> So to say that newer version are better, maybe for the other problems but not for ips glow or blb.
> 
> This is pathetic from a company like Asus selling a defective product like this at a super premium price. They really dont care for their customers.
> 
> They should stay in the motherboard market.


Does your monitor flicker in the top part of the screen when G-SYNC is enabled?


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver2KX*
> 
> Quick word to tell you guys I have a Pg348q October version and I have a lot back light bleed and ton of isp glow. Nothing better than my previous July version.
> 
> So to say that newer version are better, maybe for the other problems but not for ips glow or blb.
> 
> This is pathetic from a company like Asus selling a defective product like this at a super premium price. They really dont care for their customers.
> 
> They should stay in the motherboard market.


You should stop crying and return it if you're unhappy.


----------



## Oliver2KX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> You should stop crying and return it if you're unhappy.


haha you are funny!







Actualy this my second . Keep your good reply theyr are constructive!


----------



## Oliver2KX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ntfnd*
> 
> Does your monitor flicker in the top part of the screen when G-SYNC is enabled?


iI do not have any flicker. I played battlefield 1 overwatch starcraft borderlands plants vs zombies 2


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver2KX*
> 
> haha you are funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actualy this my second and third one is on the way so. Keep your good reply theyr are constructive!


Yes, they're very constructive. If you're unhappy buy a different product.


----------



## Oliver2KX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> Yes, they're very constructive. If you're unhappy buy a different product.


You probably dont have this monitor if you answer this. Their is no other like the pg348q or acer x34.


----------



## scottyl41

I love mine. I just was curious what color settings u folks were using? Im using the TFT.com settings.


----------



## willverduzco

Has anyone else noticed that the stock calibration *in the sRGB color profile* is pretty spot-on? I am wondering if I got lucky with my sample or what, but when I went to calibrate my display with my color calibration software, I saw that it had such little adjustment to make that it wasn't worth it to load the ICC and LUT.



Obviously, I'm only talking about the sRGB color mode and not manual color selection or any of the presets. The Warm preset is the closest to the target D6500K temperature, but it is still quite off and has the incorrect Gamma and brightness. For manual color (through any of the other color modes), I had to do R 100 G 96 B 99, 50 contrast, and 23 brightness to get the target D6500K and 120 nits brightness. However, this mode isn't optimal because you get Gamma 1.8 rather than 2.2. In other words, the only good starting point is sRGB since it's easier to correct mild differences when the Gamma is correct from the factory because there has to be less of a change in the LUT.

That said, if anyone needs an ICC that goes with my particular sample in order to get their monitors slightly closer to the color targets, I can upload my calibration output.


----------



## EliasAlucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xevman*
> 
> In my experience you wont be able to get 100hz unless you have an nvidia gpu. I wouldn't bother get yourself an LG 34UC88 and call it a day (my secondary monitor) It uses a second generation curved lg panel which is less prone to the issues this one has. You get 75hz over 100hz however honestly the jump from 60-75 is massive in comparison to 75hz to 100hz.


According to this review, it's possible to run it on 100Hz with AMD GPUs:
Quote:


> We also tried the screen from an AMD Radeon R9 290 series graphics card where we had more trouble. You could select refresh rates all the way up to 100Hz fine, but anything above 60Hz resulted in periodic flickering of the screen. It seems the screen is perhaps more fussy from AMD systems when using the overclocking feature, so stick with a high-end NVIDIA card for this model (which you probably would given it's a G-sync model anyway). We found the competing Acer Predator X34 less fussy when we tested it, which worked fine from our NVIDIA GTX 750 card and the AMD Radeon R9 290 series as well, without any flickering or frames being dropped. It does seem the Asus is more fussy.


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg348q.htm

I have two Asus Radeon R9 Fury cards (which is way more powerful than R9 290), so it should work flawless at 100Hz, and while G-Sync won't be possible to use with AMD cards, I doubt there'll be any flickering or screen tearing with 14 TFLOPS of graphics power. Correct me if I'm wrong though, if anyone here owns this monitor and runs it on AMD GPUs?

Also, this 21:9 G-Sync monitor, runs flawlessly with AMD GPUs:
Quote:


> Most importantly, we tested the screen using the BlurBusters.com frame skipping test and were very pleased to see that no frames were dropped at all, even at the maximum 100Hz refresh rate. This overclocking seemed to work very well, at least from our test system and we were impressed. We expected that using an AMD graphics card might be different (an AMD Club 3D Radeon R9 290 series) but we were very pleasantly surprised to see that the results were the same on that system. No frames were dropped even at the maximum 100Hz, and we had no issues at all overclocking the screen to various refresh rates all the way up to the maximum.


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm

So it seems to me, that G-Sync is irrelevant if your AMD GPU is powerful enough. Of course it sucks to have to pay the G-Sync tax (like what, 200 bucks additional cost?), but what's important to me is that the PG348Q works at 100Hz on AMD GPUs without screen tearing. I think I'll buy it sooner or later, unless AMD releases a FreeSync version, obviously I'll get the FreeSync version then.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliasAlucard*
> 
> According to this review, it's possible to run it on 100Hz with AMD GPUs:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg348q.htm
> 
> I have two Asus Radeon R9 Fury cards (which is way more powerful than R9 290), so it should work flawless at 100Hz, and while G-Sync won't be possible to use with AMD cards, I doubt there'll be any flickering or screen tearing with 14 TFLOPS of graphics power. Correct me if I'm wrong though, if anyone here owns this monitor and runs it on AMD GPUs?
> 
> Also, this 21:9 G-Sync monitor, runs flawlessly with AMD GPUs:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm
> 
> So it seems to me, that G-Sync is irrelevant if your AMD GPU is powerful enough. Of course it sucks to have to pay the G-Sync tax (like what, 200 bucks additional cost?), but what's important to me is that the PG348Q works at 100Hz on AMD GPUs without screen tearing. I think I'll buy it sooner or later, unless AMD releases a FreeSync version, obviously I'll get the FreeSync version then.


My HTPC has a R9 Nano in and does get some flickering at higher speeds. Its not so much that the cards can't handle it, rather I suspect the G-Sync module is the item managing the Scalar process and what not which is the only reason this panel is getting to 100 hz. Likely the two were not playing nice. Can also see another use: jacob650 few pages reported back his AMD card was seeing some flickering.


----------



## EliasAlucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> My HTPC has a R9 Nano in and does get some flickering at higher speeds. Its not so much that the cards can't handle it, rather I suspect the G-Sync module is the item managing the Scalar process and what not which is the only reason this panel is getting to 100 hz. Likely the two were not playing nice. Can also see another use: jacob650 few pages reported back his AMD card was seeing some flickering.


Oh okay, but 100 Hz works fine on AMD cards otherwise, like when watching 4K films and such? I mean if it's only in games, I can live with that.

Weird though that the Acer monitor (which has pretty much identical specs) can deliver 100Hz on AMD cards without flickering.

By the way, do you get flickering or screen tearing, or both, at 100Hz on your Nano? And what about V-Sync, can it be turned on with Nano?

See this is the problem with mainstream people who buy Nvidia cards: proprietary vendor lock-in. FreeSync is a free, open standard. Unfortunately people don't understand the importance of that.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliasAlucard*
> 
> Oh okay, but 100 Hz works fine on AMD cards otherwise, like when watching 4K films and such? I mean if it's only in games, I can live with that.
> 
> Weird though that the Acer monitor (which has pretty much identical specs) can deliver 100Hz on AMD cards without flickering.
> 
> By the way, do you get flickering or screen tearing, or both, at 100Hz on your Nano? And what about V-Sync, can it be turned on with Nano?
> 
> See this is the problem with mainstream people who buy Nvidia cards: proprietary vendor lock-in. FreeSync is a free, open standard. Unfortunately people don't understand the importance of that.


I notice slightly flickering now and then on the desktop, but very sporadic in nature and can happen 5-6 times in a min or otherwise not see if for hours or days. Not bothered pinning down the issue as its just the HTPC build normally connected to my living room TV and the main PC with Nvidia GPU's is hooked up most the time.

I do get screen tearing at frames lower then the V-Sync cap, but I am someone who notices that issue either way and am very perceptive to the problem, even if its my Nvidia cards running the PC without G-Sync on. I would say its not worse or better then I see with the Nvidia cards when running with G-Sync off. V-Sync is still an option however to help prevent tearing on the upper end.

Being honest, I would try to wait it out for a panel with Freesync tech in it with similar specs. I gather the Samsung CF791 would be a nice option with shipments starting this month. I would probably opt for that if your sticking with AMD GPU's. FreeSync and G-Sync are amazing pieces of tech IMO.


----------



## EliasAlucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I notice slightly flickering now and then on the desktop, but very sporadic in nature and can happen 5-6 times in a min or otherwise not see if for hours or days. Not bothered pinning down the issue as its just the HTPC build normally connected to my living room TV and the main PC with Nvidia GPU's is hooked up most the time.


Does this happen when you watch films and such?

And is it flickering or screen tearing? Both are obviously annoying, but I've mainly had problems with screen tearing on my old and current BenQ monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I do get screen tearing at frames lower then the V-Sync cap, but I am someone who notices that issue either way and am very perceptive to the problem, even if its my Nvidia cards running the PC without G-Sync on. I would say its not worse or better then I see with the Nvidia cards when running with G-Sync off. V-Sync is still an option however to help prevent tearing on the upper end.


Okay good to know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Being honest, I would try to wait it out for a panel with Freesync tech in it with similar specs. I gather the Samsung CF791 would be a nice option with shipments starting this month. I would probably opt for that if your sticking with AMD GPU's. FreeSync and G-Sync are amazing pieces of tech IMO.


Well the specs isn't what interests me here; there are already 34 inch 21:9 3440x1440 monitors with FreeSync (like Acer Predator XR341CK, although that one is only 75Hz). What I like about the PG348Q is its awesome design style; it looks like alien technology from another planet. You know, like something from Independence Day. I'm also building a new Asus rig, mostly ROG/Aura/Strix components, and this rig will be based on Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (Alucard's twilight cloak to be specific), and while my new rig will be all high-end specs, style is something very important I have in mind for this rig, and the PG348Q has very much the color scheme I'm looking for (black, red, orange and silver). So the PG348Q is perfect, with the exception of G-Sync (I'm also anti-G-Sync on general principle, because I don't like proprietary vendor lock-in, and AMD is great in that regard, with their support for open standards). Also 120Hz/3D is missing, but we can blame DisplayPort 1.2 for that (I don't know what the hell Asus was thinking, using only 1.2?).

But yeah, you're right, it's not a bad idea to wait a while, and see what kind of monitors Asus will be releasing next. A 16:9 25 inch version of the PG348Q will be released soon (unfortunately also G-Sync crap), but to be honest, it's not quite as sexy as the PG348Q:



https://rog.asus.com/articles/gaming-monitors/rog-swift-pg258q/

^^ It's only 1920x1080, but at least it's 1ms and 240Hz, which is cool. But this is good news nonetheless, that the awesome PG348Q design style was not a one-hit wonder, and if anything, it's an indication that a FreeSync version of the PG348Q just might be around the corner, and hopefully, with 1ms and 120+ Hz. I sure would feel better not having spent all that money on the PG348Q if that happens


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliasAlucard*
> 
> Does this happen when you watch films and such?
> 
> And is it flickering or screen tearing? Both are obviously annoying, but I've mainly had problems with screen tearing on my old and current BenQ monitor.
> Okay good to know.
> Well the specs isn't what interests me here; there are already 34 inch 21:9 3440x1440 monitors with FreeSync (like Acer Predator XR341CK, although that one is only 75Hz). What I like about the PG348Q is its awesome design style; it looks like alien technology from another planet. You know, like something from Independence Day. I'm also building a new Asus rig, mostly ROG/Aura/Strix components, and this rig will be based on Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (Alucard's twilight cloak to be specific), and while my new rig will be all high-end specs, style is something very important I have in mind for this rig, and the PG348Q has very much the color scheme I'm looking for (black, red, orange and silver). So the PG348Q is perfect, with the exception of G-Sync (I'm also anti-G-Sync on general principle, because I don't like proprietary vendor lock-in, and AMD is great in that regard, with their support for open standards). Also 120Hz/3D is missing, but we can blame DisplayPort 1.2 for that (I don't know what the hell Asus was thinking, using only 1.2?).
> 
> But yeah, you're right, it's not a bad idea to wait a while, and see what kind of monitors Asus will be releasing next. A 16:9 25 inch version of the PG348Q will be released soon (unfortunately also G-Sync crap), but to be honest, it's not quite as sexy as the PG348Q:
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/articles/gaming-monitors/rog-swift-pg258q/
> 
> ^^ It's only 1920x1080, but at least it's 1ms and 240Hz, which is cool. But this is good news nonetheless, that the awesome PG348Q design style was not a one-hit wonder, and if anything, it's an indication that a FreeSync version of the PG348Q just might be around the corner, and hopefully, with 1ms and 120+ Hz. I sure would feel better not having spent all that money on the PG348Q if that happens


Remember, this panel is based on a much older LG panel, the same one as the X34 so most the specs are pulled from that, such as the meh HDMI 1.4 and Displayport 1.2. The LG panel has also been out a fair few years now and even the ASUS and acer were on the drawing board long before Pascal with DP 1.4 showed up on the scene so not surprising its only armed with DP 1.2. Also I doubt many panels could do 120 hz.

In regards to your question, I will check when I get back home and see if I can lug the HTPC build to the monitor. Did not extensively test it as I have always had Nvidia GPU's to power the monitor, usually only to benchmark how the Nano (well Fury X performance) compares in titles to my Nvidia GPU's really. But from what I recall, there was no flickering during movies, but not to say there are not any issues or there are, I may just not have encountered it as my prior post alludes to. I did not see any screen tearing during normal tasks however, only when gaming.

Yeah TBH if your dishing this much cash out, while the monitor is pretty, FreeSync would be much more valuable IMO.


----------



## flameprincess

Could I please get some help....
I just got the monitor, and I'm running two 1070s in sli.
The colors on this monitor look god awful/washed out.

My MX279H has better colors than this 1000$ monitor.
If the colors were fixed, the monitor would be perfect.....

Settings: Racing Mode
Brightness 75
Contrast 60
Color Temp: User: 97,99,100

I'm about to return this monitor and stay was my crummy 1080p one.


----------



## scottyl41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willverduzco*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the stock calibration *in the sRGB color profile* is pretty spot-on? I am wondering if I got lucky with my sample or what, but when I went to calibrate my display with my color calibration software, I saw that it had such little adjustment to make that it wasn't worth it to load the ICC and LUT.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, I'm only talking about the sRGB color mode and not manual color selection or any of the presets. The Warm preset is the closest to the target D6500K temperature, but it is still quite off and has the incorrect Gamma and brightness. For manual color (through any of the other color modes), I had to do R 100 G 96 B 99, 50 contrast, and 23 brightness to get the target D6500K and 120 nits brightness. However, this mode isn't optimal because you get Gamma 1.8 rather than 2.2. In other words, the only good starting point is sRGB since it's easier to correct mild differences when the Gamma is correct from the factory because there has to be less of a change in the LUT.
> 
> That said, if anyone needs an ICC that goes with my particular sample in order to get their monitors slightly closer to the color targets, I can upload my calibration output.


I'd love your settings!! I'm always trying to get the "perfect" color. I dont have a calibrator though.


----------



## EliasAlucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Remember, this panel is based on a much older LG panel, the same one as the X34 so most the specs are pulled from that, such as the meh HDMI 1.4 and Displayport 1.2. The LG panel has also been out a fair few years now and even the ASUS and acer were on the drawing board long before Pascal with DP 1.4 showed up on the scene so not surprising its only armed with DP 1.2. Also I doubt many panels could do 120 hz.


Right. Well it's only a matter of time before Asus releases their DP 1.4 based monitors, I guess, and with that I'm sure we'll eventually see 21:9 34 inch @ 120Hz 1ms monitors, sooner or later anyway. I mean if Sony can release 800Hz Smart TVs, this shouldn't be an impossibility for gaming monitors. It's not like we're talking about anti-gravity technology here, you know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> In regards to your question, I will check when I get back home and see if I can lug the HTPC build to the monitor. Did not extensively test it as I have always had Nvidia GPU's to power the monitor, usually only to benchmark how the Nano (well Fury X performance) compares in titles to my Nvidia GPU's really. But from what I recall, there was no flickering during movies, but not to say there are not any issues or there are, I may just not have encountered it as my prior post alludes to. I did not see any screen tearing during normal tasks however, only when gaming.


Great! Appreciate you helping out here, make sure to test it with 4K films, as they happen to be a bit more demanding than regular full HD material.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Yeah TBH if your dishing this much cash out, while the monitor is pretty, FreeSync would be much more valuable IMO.


Well it's not just because it's pretty, but because like I said, I'm building a Castlevania rig







And while I really want FreeSync, I guess I could do without it if it works with 100Hz and no issues with two CrossFired Radeon R9 Fury cards. Speaking of which, AMD CrossFireX! Doesn't get any more Castlevania than that







So I obviously can't buy Nvidia GPUs for this monitor, must be CrossFire!

But it seems to me that Asus has reserved the ROG Swift monitors for G-Sync, whereas their high-end FreeSync monitors, while excellent stuff, only comes with MG279Q and similar products. Either way, FreeSync will be the dominant standard, because Intel is also backing it now, and when FreeSync is no longer optional in the DisplayPort standard but mandatory, Nvidia will be forced to support it, so that makes the PG348Q technically obsolete in the not too distant future.


----------



## willverduzco

_*EDIT:* I have updated my recommendation. sRGB is still a great place to begin, and definitely worth a shot when paired with the appropriate ICC below. However, I experimented with other GameVisual modes and adjusting contrast, brightness, and color temperature manually. GO TO THIS POST for my latest color profile and recommendations!_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> I'd love your settings!! I'm always trying to get the "perfect" color. I dont have a calibrator though.


Here you go!

sRGB Mode (highly recommended): https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxnEA1OTspCUQ2hpRFptZkRLOEE
Manual adjustment mode (not recommended): https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxnEA1OTspCUQ2hpRFptZkRLOEE

*sRGB Mode:* To use the sRGB profile, simply enable the sRGB mode in the menu. Find the sRGB setting in Color Modes, and press right two times. Depending on your previous settings, your screen will dim on the second press. This brings it down to the appropriate 120 nits.

Verify that sRGB mode is enabled by checking that your monitor says sRGB mode in the top-right portion of the OSD, and by making sure that the options in the "Color" menu are greyed out. If you're still unsure that it changed, enable some other color mode and then repeat the steps above by selecting sRGB and pressing the right button one more time after it is selected. Make sure the screen's appearance changes when doing so.



*Manual Color Mode:* If you use the manual mode, you have to select any of the GameVisual options OTHER THAN sRGB. After that, go to the color menu, set Brightness to 27, Contrast and Saturation to 50, and enable the following User Color Temperature R100 G96 B100



Finally, to enable the profile, go to the Windows 10 Advanced Display Settings menu. Under Color Settings, go to Color Management. Add the appropriate ICC file and set it as default on the appropriate monitor.



As mentioned in my earlier post, I highly recommend using the sRGB mode as a starting point rather than manual color. This is because even though you can get a perfect white balance with the manual color, the Gamma is not right and the Look-Up Table in the profile has to do a lot more work, which would potentially introduce visible banding. _[This is no longer true. See the edit above.]_


----------



## Ntfnd

My replacement monitor's scanlines are a lot less noticeable, especially at normal viewing distance. I haven't seen any flickering/artifacting in the top part of the screen like I had with my previous August 2016 PG348Q. It's overclocked to 100 Hz and everything appears to be working well.


----------



## flameprincess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flameprincess*
> 
> Could I please get some help....
> I just got the monitor, and I'm running two 1070s in sli.
> The colors on this monitor look god awful/washed out.
> 
> My MX279H has better colors than this 1000$ monitor.
> If the colors were fixed, the monitor would be perfect.....
> 
> Settings: Racing Mode
> Brightness 75
> Contrast 60
> Color Temp: User: 97,99,100
> 
> I'm about to return this monitor and stay was my crummy 1080p one.


Bump.


----------



## willverduzco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flameprincess*
> 
> Bump.


Not sure if you saw my two posts on the color accuracy of this monitor, but if you use the right settings, the image quality is superb. You should first try the sRGB preset under Game Visual. Once you select the sRGB profile, press the right arrow two times to apply not only the D6500K calibration but also the 120 nits luminosity calibration. If you insist on doing a manual white point, any of the other profiles will work, but you should use R100, G96, B100, as that will put you right at D6500K. You should also set your brightness to 27 (and both saturation and contrast at 50). You will be around 180 nits with your current brightness and contrast levels, and that's much higher than the target 120 nits.

This post shows the great factory calibration in the sRGB mode.

This post shows you how to make that even better with the appropriate ICC profile that I generated from my monitor using a hardware color calibrator device.

Keep in mind that the ICCs that I posted were generated from the deviations of my particular panel--and in the case of the sRGB profile, the factory calibration that ASUS applied. That said, it should still be worth a shot because the same trends are likely to occur across panels.


----------



## scottyl41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willverduzco*
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> sRGB Mode (highly recommended): https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxnEA1OTspCUQ2hpRFptZkRLOEE
> Manual adjustment mode (not recommended): https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxnEA1OTspCUQ2hpRFptZkRLOEE
> 
> *sRGB Mode:* To use the sRGB profile, simply enable the sRGB mode in the menu. Find the sRGB setting in Color Modes, and press right two times. Depending on your previous settings, your screen will dim on the second press. This brings it down to the appropriate 120 nits.
> 
> Verify that sRGB mode is enabled by checking that your monitor says sRGB mode in the top-right portion of the OSD, and by making sure that the options in the "Color" menu are greyed out. If you're still unsure that it changed, enable some other color mode and then repeat the steps above by selecting sRGB and pressing the right button one more time after it is selected. Make sure the screen's appearance changes when doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *Manual Color Mode:* If you use the manual mode, you have to select any of the GameVisual options OTHER THAN sRGB. After that, go to the color menu, set Brightness to 27, Contrast and Saturation to 50, and enable the following User Color Temperature R100 G96 B100
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, to enable the profile, go to the Windows 10 Advanced Display Settings menu. Under Color Settings, go to Color Management. Add the appropriate ICC file and set it as default on the appropriate monitor.
> 
> Thank you! I love it! My colors are very nice!! Best so far and battlefield 1 looks amazing! Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned in my earlier post, I highly recommend using the sRGB mode as a starting point rather than manual color. This is because even though you can get a perfect white balance with the manual color, the Gamma is not right and the Look-Up Table in the profile has to do a lot more work, which would potentially introduce visible banding.


----------



## willverduzco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> Thank you! I love it! My colors are very nice!! Best so far and battlefield 1 looks amazing! Thanks again!


Awesome! I'm glad that the profile helped! (Also, I think your quote broke, haha.







)


----------



## flameprincess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willverduzco*
> 
> Not sure if you saw my two posts on the color accuracy of this monitor, but if you use the right settings, the image quality is superb. You should first try the sRGB preset under Game Visual. Once you select the sRGB profile, press the right arrow two times to apply not only the D6500K calibration but also the 120 nits luminosity calibration. If you insist on doing a manual white point, any of the other profiles will work, but you should use R100, G96, B100, as that will put you right at D6500K. You should also set your brightness to 27 (and both saturation and contrast at 50). You will be around 180 nits with your current brightness and contrast levels, and that's much higher than the target 120 nits.
> 
> This post shows the great factory calibration in the sRGB mode.
> 
> This post shows you how to make that even better with the appropriate ICC profile that I generated from my monitor using a hardware color calibrator device.
> 
> Keep in mind that the ICCs that I posted were generated from the deviations of my particular panel--and in the case of the sRGB profile, the factory calibration that ASUS applied. That said, it should still be worth a shot because the same trends are likely to occur across panels.


It still looks awful, dark and washed out...
I think I should just return my monitor or something.

The colors on my MX279H looked AMAZING


----------



## willverduzco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flameprincess*
> 
> It still looks awful, dark and washed out...
> I think I should just return my monitor or something.
> 
> The colors on my MX279H looked AMAZING


That's odd. Perhaps you have a defective unit? On a properly working unit, the colors and image quality are objectively up there with the absolute best in terms of accuracy, contrast, and brightness when using the right mode. Perhaps it is also possible that you are used to unnaturally high contrast / saturation monitors? I have never seen the MX279H in person, but since it's an LG-sourced AH-IPS panel (just like the PG348Q), you would expect similar image quality when both are properly calibrated.


----------



## flameprincess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willverduzco*
> 
> That's odd. Perhaps you have a defective unit? On a properly working unit, the colors and image quality are objectively up there with the absolute best in terms of accuracy, contrast, and brightness when using the right mode. Perhaps it is also possible that you are used to unnaturally high contrast / saturation monitors? I have never seen the MX279H in person, but since it's an LG-sourced AH-IPS panel (just like the PG348Q), you would expect similar image quality when both are properly calibrated.


I was thinking that... but for example, Steam looks like a really bland gray when it's supposed to look more like a darker black.

Go to your nvidia control panel, under change resolution, change the output dynamic range from full to limited...
That's basically how I see things, but mine is on full.


----------



## flameprincess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flameprincess*
> 
> I was thinking that... but for example, Steam looks like a really bland gray when it's supposed to look more like a darker black.
> 
> Go to your nvidia control panel, under change resolution, change the output dynamic range from full to limited...
> That's basically how I see things, but mine is on full.


For the price of this monitor, I would think that when I turned it on I would be like "WOW! THIS MONITOR LOOKS AMAZING", but it really doesn't...


----------



## jacob650

I agree, Even though i didn't test it out but judging on the quality when it came in, we overpaid for such monitor. non the less i want it and will be happy if it functions as it supposed to. we will see what 2017 monitors gives us. as for now ill play with this once it comes in. Focusing on the 1080ti when it comes out to pair with this monitor, my 980ti might do good but not that good with games like Bf1.


----------



## jelome1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver2KX*
> 
> iI do not have any flicker. I played battlefield 1 overwatch starcraft borderlands plants vs zombies 2


Hey man how does Starcraft play on an ultrawide?


----------



## Iriseyoufall

The monitor is amazing. I have two of them (for both of my rigs one, one has a 980ti other a 1080). I oc'd them both to 90hz. The second one I got a week or so ago got less blb then the first one I received literally months ago. First one has some blb in the left upper and under corner (not much though). I don't notice it in games or while watching movies. Only on a black-background I could see it.

Tried 100hz on my first one but it gave a bit of flickering on top, noticable in World of Warcraft. Switching to 95hz the flickering was gone (in World of Warcraft) although I noticed some flickering of icons in Windows sometimes. So switched to 90hz. That did remove the flickering of Windows Icons completely.

Between the 95hz and 100hz is hitting really the limit of the panels.

The newer one I received didn't test completely on 100hz. Just did set it on 90hz as well.

The panels are made for 60hz. A overclock to 90 is already 50% extra. Besides I play all my games on ultra and I mostly hover between the 70 and 90 fps anyway.

I did set them in : Racing Mode

Brightness: 49
Contrast: 50
Color Temp: User Mode : R97, G99, B100


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iriseyoufall*
> 
> The monitor is amazing. I have two of them (for both of my rigs one, one has a 980ti other a 1080). I oc'd them both to 90hz. The second one I got a week or so ago got less blb then the first one I received literally months ago. First one has some blb in the left upper and under corner (not much though). I don't notice it in games or while watching movies. Only on a black-background I could see it.
> 
> Tried 100hz on my first one but it gave a bit of flickering on top, noticable in World of Warcraft. Switching to 95hz the flickering was gone (in World of Warcraft) although I noticed some flickering of icons in Windows sometimes. So switched to 90hz. That did remove the flickering of Windows Icons completely.
> 
> Between the 95hz and 100hz is hitting really the limit of the panels.
> 
> The newer one I received didn't test completely on 100hz. Just did set it on 90hz as well.
> 
> The screens are made for 60hz. A overclock to 90 is already 50% extra. Besides I play all my games on ultra and I mostly hover between the 70 and 90 fps anyway.
> 
> I did set them in : Racing Mode
> 
> Brightness: 49
> Contrast: 50
> Color Temp: User Mode : R97, G99, B100


what's the performance on the 980ti card your getting? and i normally hover around 70-90 FPS as well , since i have a 980ti for now would like to know thanks


----------



## Iriseyoufall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> what's the performance on the 980ti card your getting? and i normally hover around 70-90 FPS as well , since i have a 980ti for now would like to know thanks


It depends a bit on the game and settings. Yet on BF4 I mostly hover between the 65-80. Average about 72-74. While the 1080gtx is always between the 85 and 90 without a dip lower at any circumstances.
I have the Asus Matrix 980ti card (which is the fastest 980ti oc'd card out of the package). The Asus 980ti matrix is a tiny bit faster than the 1070gtx. About 5-8 fps more in games.


----------



## willverduzco

Holy hell, guys. I tried messing around with the settings a little more and achieved an even better hardware response prior to applying a custom ICC profile. As it turns out, Racing mode does not have its Gamma set to 1.8 like FPS mode does. This lets you have the benefits of sRGB (Gamma 2.2) but without the factory calibration. This then lets you set your own white point to D6500K, luminance to 120 nits, Gamma to 2.2, and then finish it off with my latest ICC profile in Windows.

Check this out! The graph you see on the top left is after hardware white point, luminance, and contrast settings, but BEFORE software calibration. See how well the inputs and outputs track on each channel? This is even better than the factory calibration in sRGB mode. That is because although it was D6500K for most of the run, but towards the highlights became cooler.

_Hardware calibration:_

_White point:_


To achieve this:

Set your GameVisual mode to RACING. This is very important because some of the other modes mess with Gamma to help you see in dim scenes!
Go to the color tab and set: Brightness 30, Contrast 50, and Color Temperature to User (R99, G94, B98). Note that Saturation will be greyed out.


Finally, if you want to fine tune that already great response with a software LUT in the form of an ICC, you can apply my latest color profile in Windows. To do this, go to the Color Management window (Advanced Display Settings -> Color Settings -> Color Management). Next, remove all other profiles on the target display. Finally, apply my latest profile and set it as default.

_*Racing Mode ICC Profile*_ (Download me!)



Again, please keep in mind that in order to use this color profile, you MUST set your GameVisual mode to Racing, your Brightness to 30, Contrast to 50, and Color Temperature to User (R99 G94 B98). I will also link to this post from my previous calibration posts to make sure people who see the old post have this latest option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> I'd love your settings!! I'm always trying to get the "perfect" color. I dont have a calibrator though.


Sorry to quote you on this. I just wanted to make sure you noticed and got a chance to try the latest profile.


----------



## willverduzco

One more thing to add: Wallpapers!

I created some 3440x1440 wallpapers from some of my photography over the years. I'm currently using the Baltimore Creek picture as my wallpaper, and I think it looks stunning on my calibrated PG348Q.

*Full resolution: (Google Drive folder)
*

Baltimore Creek
London Night
Yoshi (my one-year-old Harlequin Macaw)
JHU Garden

Compressed Previews on OCN server:


----------



## Oliver2KX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jelome1989*
> 
> Hey man how does Starcraft play on an ultrawide?


Starcraft cant be played in ultrawide. The biggest resolution I have for starcraft possible is 2560*1440. Also with this monitor and all the ips glow and backlight bleed, it is really not a good experience. You have 2 black bars on each side that is not black, more a mix of yellow (backlight bleed) and glowing orange (ips Glow) This distract all your attention from the game. I do not recommend at all ...


----------



## dsocohen

Just got a replacement because my last one had a dead pixel. This one seems to be ok, but I've noticed that it'll kick itself back to 60hz when I go back to the desktop after closing down a game. It doesn't always seem to stay at 100hz. If I find that it's at 60hz, I can hit the turbo key and get it back to 100hz. I just can't explain why it sometimes goes back to 60hz. I just tried setting the monitor to 100hz in the Nvidia Control Panel to see if that keeps it at 100hz.

It sort of annoying to have to hit the turbo key every time I start up a game. Is this normal? My other unit seemed to stay at 100hz, but I didn't test it as extensively as this one so now I'm not sure.


----------



## Oliver2KX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsocohen*
> 
> Just got a replacement because my last one had a dead pixel. This one seems to be ok, but I've noticed that it'll kick itself back to 60hz when I go back to the desktop after closing down a game. It doesn't always seem to stay at 100hz. If I find that it's at 60hz, I can hit the turbo key and get it back to 100hz. I just can't explain why it sometimes goes back to 60hz. I just tried setting the monitor to 100hz in the Nvidia Control Panel to see if that keeps it at 100hz.
> 
> It sort of annoying to have to hit the turbo key every time I start up a game. Is this normal? My other unit seemed to stay at 100hz, but I didn't test it as extensively as this one so now I'm not sure.


The way i setup mine, Monitor On go to osd and raise the monitor clock to 100hz than hit the joystick button. Monitor reboot than go to nvidia panel set it at 100hz apply and done. Once and it stays at 100 hz. How is your backlight bleed and ips glow with the new one?


----------



## jelome1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver2KX*
> 
> Starcraft cant be played in ultrawide. The biggest resolution I have for starcraft possible is 2560*1440. Also with this monitor and all the ips glow and backlight bleed, it is really not a good experience. You have 2 black bars on each side that is not black, more a mix of yellow (backlight bleed) and glowing orange (ips Glow) This distract all your attention from the game. I do not recommend at all ...


I know this is too much to ask, but can you take a picture of it while playing? I'd like to have some idea how it looks like when playing. Thank you


----------



## dsocohen

Quote:


> The way i setup mine, Monitor On go to osd and raise the monitor clock to 100hz than hit the joystick button. Monitor reboot than go to nvidia panel set it at 100hz apply and done. Once and it stays at 100 hz. How is your backlight bleed and ips glow with the new one?


Thanks! I'll give that a try. My old unit and the new one had build dates of 8/16 and 9/16, respectively. I intentionally sought out the newest units they had on hand. Backlight Bleed and IPS glow were acceptable for both units. In addition to my first one having a stuck pixel, the mounting arm had a small scratch in it from the factory: 1mm long, but down to the black plastic and about the width of a couple human hairs. I bought the first one at Micro Center for $1182.00 on a price match, but I got the second one for $1099.00 at Frys.


----------



## Oliver2KX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jelome1989*
> 
> I know this is too much to ask, but can you take a picture of it while playing? I'd like to have some idea how it looks like when playing. Thank you


Here is in dark: 

And with lights on:


----------



## jelome1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver2KX*
> 
> Here is in dark:
> 
> And with lights on:


It's actually not that bad. Well, in my perspective. Maybe it's different in person.
Anyway, thanks a lot!


----------



## mattyfinch

If this has been shared already i apologize.

I spent the last week searching for the Monitors weight without the stand and could not find it anywhere, including here, where it appears quite a few people have been asking. Well, i got tired of searching and decided to weight it. *The monitor is 7.70 kgs which is 17lbs*. *The stand is 3.46 kg or 7.6 Lbs roughly*. Most single monitor arms should accommodate the weight.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willverduzco*
> 
> One more thing to add: Wallpapers!
> 
> I created some 3440x1440 wallpapers from some of my photography over the years. I'm currently using the Baltimore Creek picture as my wallpaper, and I think it looks stunning on my calibrated PG348Q.
> 
> *Full resolution: (Google Drive folder)
> *
> 
> Baltimore Creek
> London Night
> Yoshi (my one-year-old Harlequin Macaw)
> JHU Garden
> 
> Compressed Previews on OCN server:


I do not know much about color and picture calibration but im taking your skills and report once my monitor come back in! thanks!


----------



## Xotic

Anyone here with the darksiders warmastered edition, able to get 3440x1440 with this monitor? for me it just changes my res to 2560x1080 in windows and makes that the highest res allowed.


----------



## zoomzoomon

Just wanted to get this out there, if anyone is as dumb as me...

I got the monitor today and was super excited!
In 2 minutes it was already on my desk plugged in and all.
Monitor turned on but could not find a signal.
At first I thought it was nothing special, but as I tried to troubleshoot the problem and kept getting nothing I got really anxious.
Windows knew that the screen was connected but display didn't work - NO SIGNAL...

Called Asus support which said to take it back to the store...

Went to sleep feeling frustrated and annoyed.
Woke up today determined to fix the issue myself!
Plugged in a different computer, changed the cable, updated my GPU driver...Nothing...

Searched the interweb, got to this forum.
Tried a couple of the solutions I found here - and nothing
So I called my friend and bagged for him to help me

*I just couldn't admit the screen is DOA, not possible!!!*

Then the most miraculous thing happened.
My friend, in a moment of geniusness, after getting over all the solutions possible asked me:
"Did you try to change the input setting on the display itself?"









And it worked!!! (of course...)

I felt so stupid!
So, instead of jumping off the balcony or wearing a bag over my head for the next couple of weeks out of shame, I decided to post my story here.

So if there are any rare examples of dumbness here who happen to find a special degree of stupidity in themselves like I did - THIS IS FOR YOU!


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomzoomon*
> 
> "Did you try to change the input setting on the display itself?"


Jokingly, sometimes it's better just to keep these things to yourself









Welcome to the club though. Enjoy the monitor, it's nice.


----------



## Hedges82

Just got this monitor for about 2 weeks now and this thing is amazing! I previously used 2 rog swift 27" 278q and replaced the one rog swift with this 34" 348q bad boy, so its set up as dual monitor right now.

Been using it for the 2 weeks and something wierd happened The monitor would not turn on. I press the power button and nothing comes on it was wierd. It went to sleep permanantly almost and than out of no where it just powered on as i was using the 27" monitor. I tried unplugging everything behind the monitor and nothing and finall unplugged the power plug and replugged it in and it worked again. This is wierd , i believe the problem could be the power brick ?

I'm not sure if this has happened to anyone else? I was tempted to pack it up and bring it back to store just before the 2 week warranty was up but it's been working again.


----------



## flameprincess

Well, with my monitor and the washed out colors.... I'm going to send it to ASUS as an RMA. Now, here's the issue: I've heard of all the scary and seen the horror stuff from ASUS and I'm afraid of that happening with my monitor. They said if I send mine in, they'll send me a replacement if they have any (which they don't atm), and if they don't they will repair mine.

What should I do?


----------



## Hedges82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flameprincess*
> 
> Well, with my monitor and the washed out colors.... I'm going to send it to ASUS as an RMA. Now, here's the issue: I've heard of all the scary and seen the horror stuff from ASUS and I'm afraid of that happening with my monitor. They said if I send mine in, they'll send me a replacement if they have any (which they don't atm), and if they don't they will repair mine.
> 
> What should I do?


Based on what your saying - you have on other choice but to send it back. The monitor is a dud , fix it up and get a proper monitor. You shouldnt settle and they should fix it up until it is done correctly.


----------



## willverduzco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flameprincess*
> 
> Well, with my monitor and the washed out colors.... I'm going to send it to ASUS as an RMA. Now, here's the issue: I've heard of all the scary and seen the horror stuff from ASUS and I'm afraid of that happening with my monitor. They said if I send mine in, they'll send me a replacement if they have any (which they don't atm), and if they don't they will repair mine.
> 
> What should I do?


If it's within 30 days of purchase (or whatever your particular retailer says), why not exchange it in person? That way, you'd avoid the delays of shipping back and forth...


----------



## flameprincess

I purchased it slightly used from eBay... Though I could complain that I didn't get what was advertised, I would then have to return it, and end up paying about $200 because of the cost I paid vs a new one.

I'm just worried that the ASUS RMA one... let's say "repaired" will be worse.


----------



## willverduzco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flameprincess*
> 
> I purchased it slightly used from eBay... Though I could complain that I didn't get what was advertised, I would then have to return it, and end up paying about $200 because of the cost I paid vs a new one.
> 
> I'm just worried that the ASUS RMA one... let's say "repaired" will be worse.


Ahh. Well I'm doubtful that would happen. Asus (and all other reputable OEMs) have acceptable tolerances, and if this monitor is really as dull as you say, this is in no way acceptable for what is supposed to be the absolute best gaming monitor available. The only thing I'd worry about with Asus is whether the warranty transfers between owners, but if you already received an RMA number, you should be golden. I wouldn't hesitate to do that personally.

Oh, and this is a long shot, but do you by chance have access (or know anyone with) a color calibrator? You would be able to pull objective readings from the panel to see what its contrast and dynamic ranges are, and see how far out of spec it is / how different your replacement is.


----------



## flameprincess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willverduzco*
> 
> Ahh. Well I'm doubtful that would happen. Asus (and all other reputable OEMs) have acceptable tolerances, and if this monitor is really as dull as you say, this is in no way acceptable for what is supposed to be the absolute best gaming monitor available. The only thing I'd worry about with Asus is whether the warranty transfers between owners, but if you already received an RMA number, you should be golden. I wouldn't hesitate to do that personally.
> 
> Oh, and this is a long shot, but do you by chance have access (or know anyone with) a color calibrator? You would be able to pull objective readings from the panel to see what its contrast and dynamic ranges are, and see how far out of spec it is / how different your replacement is.


Asus already gave me an RMA number and set one up for me and everything! The colors are really that bad though... like honestly, if I didn't have nvidia control panel to tweak this monitor, the colors would look far worse than your standard 4:3 monitor... I'm honestly not sure how the colors got released this bad, and I'm sure it's not just me... My siblings also say it looks awful lol.

I don't have a color calibrator. I was very tempted to bring my monitor to Microcenter to compare it to the other PG348Q's on display, but decided it wouldn't be worth it.

If you're trying to imagine my monitor, think of it like this: Blacks are not deep at all... they're more of a light faded black than anything, and whites are not very bright though they're do able. Other colors just look really dull, as if I was using an older monitor. It's honestly just really sad and disappointing.

Note- I'm going to try asking Asus for a Gsync stick for my monitor as well, since mine doesn't have one. Haha


----------



## willverduzco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flameprincess*
> 
> Asus already gave me an RMA number and set one up for me and everything! The colors are really that bad though... like honestly, if I didn't have nvidia control panel to tweak this monitor, the colors would look far worse than your standard 4:3 monitor... I'm honestly not sure how the colors got released this bad, and I'm sure it's not just me... My siblings also say it looks awful lol.
> 
> I don't have a color calibrator. I was very tempted to bring my monitor to Microcenter to compare it to the other PG348Q's on display, but decided it wouldn't be worth it.
> 
> If you're trying to imagine my monitor, think of it like this: Blacks are not deep at all... they're more of a light faded black than anything, and whites are not very bright though they're do able. Other colors just look really dull, as if I was using an older monitor. It's honestly just really sad and disappointing.
> 
> Note- I'm going to try asking Asus for a Gsync stick for my monitor as well, since mine doesn't have one. Haha


Yeah, that sounds terrible, and certainly not how it should look. As for the sticker, lmao. I tore mine off almost immediately. It looks too tacky for an $1500 brushed aluminum monitor, imo (that I managed to snag for $1100 on Cyber Monday without tax or shipping).


----------



## flameprincess

I just wanted the sticker... not for the monitor, but just to be like "look at me, I got gsync"
I could have picked up this monitor on black Friday for $100 more new.... but, I thought it would be better to get it used... which, honestly I think it still is.. asides the colors.


----------



## Mostafa Hijazi

Hello,
Got it on on my Birthday









http://s34.photobucket.com/user/shi7aa/media/IMG_0825_zps17zdu7v8.jpg.html

http://s34.photobucket.com/user/shi...e-459b-b19a-c68ab895a830_zpsiay9c5tm.jpg.html

BLB there ... but I don't care .. got a 1200$ for free







" Thanks DAD







"

http://s34.photobucket.com/user/shi7aa/media/IMG_0668_zpselwzqnkc.jpg.html

http://s34.photobucket.com/user/shi7aa/media/IMG_0612_zpswqgrn9vi.jpg.html


----------



## rcasey02

Just got mine in today and I love it. There is some BLB but not so bad that it bothers me. I took a pic of it but the camera doesn't do it any justice and makes the BLB look way worse than it is. Probably just my camera skills. lol





It really does look bad in the camera.


----------



## jacob650

Im waiting on NEW Egg!!! to ship me a new one back! by the way do they replace it with a new one or used?? because if they send back a refurbished one ill flip!


----------



## BlazeGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mostafa Hijazi*
> 
> Hello,
> Got it on on my Birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLB there ... but I don't care .. got a 1200$ for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Thanks DAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> http://s34.photobucket.com/user/shi7aa/media/IMG_0668_zpselwzqnkc.jpg.html
> 
> http://s34.photobucket.com/user/shi7aa/media/IMG_0612_zpswqgrn9vi.jpg.html


OMG that is a nice panel ! you won the lottery my friend.


----------



## willverduzco

Random question for all my fellow PG348Q aficionados: Does anyone know if it's possible to set the red light in the monitor base to only turn on when the monitor is displaying picture (and not when it's in standby mode)? I hate turning my displays on and off manually, so usually I just let them go into standby. Unfortunately with the PG348, it seems as if the monitor keeps that red light enabled when in standby, and it only shuts off when you turn off the monitor completely. I can't find a way to do this, but it seems like such a basic feature that I must be missing something. Thanks!


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willverduzco*
> 
> Random question for all my fellow PG348Q aficionados: Does anyone know if it's possible to set the red light in the monitor base to only turn on when the monitor is displaying picture (and not when it's in standby mode)? I hate turning my displays on and off manually, so usually I just let them go into standby. Unfortunately with the PG348, it seems as if the monitor keeps that red light enabled when in standby, and it only shuts off when you turn off the monitor completely. I can't find a way to do this, but it seems like such a basic feature that I must be missing something. Thanks!


That light stays on period ... The only time it goes off is if you pull the av power cord from the mains


----------



## willverduzco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamrza*
> 
> That light stays on period ... The only time it goes off is if you pull the av power cord from the mains


Hmm that's a bummer. I did see that it turns off if you press the power button on the monitor (at least my monitor does that), but I really don't want to turn off the monitor manually every time. I guess my light will be permanently disabled, then. Thanks for the help!


----------



## 7tronic

Picked up one of these not so little beauties the other week, what can I say..I'm delighted with it. Previous set up was three 120hz Samsung S27A950D's in surround. I was a bit nervous about going to a single screen, but it works out great, and way easier run on my 980ti's. Anyone considering a jump to 21:9 from surround, I would highly recommend it.





To me the backlight bleed is acceptable, really only notice it on a really dark scene what do you guys think-this about average? Photo taken at 1/8 shutter, 100 ISO from about 1.7M:


----------



## lowmotion

The blb is found on the top left corner. Seems to be a new one.


----------



## Nunzi

Looks great enjoy!


----------



## 7tronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Looks great enjoy!


Thanks, I most definitely am already


----------



## willverduzco

Figured I'd share some monitor pr0n as well, since I just changed desks. I think this one's better suited for the size of our 34" baby, as well as the wood+glass+metal theme of my home office:


----------



## Mostafa Hijazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazeGaming*
> 
> OMG that is a nice panel ! you won the lottery my friend.


Thanks







It is a really nice monitor. what makes it more special , that it was for 0$ ... Thanks again DAD


----------



## Mostafa Hijazi

Anyone know what will be a good calibration tool for this monitor ?


----------



## willverduzco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mostafa Hijazi*
> 
> Anyone know what will be a good calibration tool for this monitor ?


If you don't have your own color calibrator module, you can refer to my post here where I shared the output from my monitor and color calibrator, as well as ICC profiles for you to use in Windows under two different settings modes.

Long story short: if you don't want to do any work, set it to RGB mode, and press the right button two times after selecting it so it calibrates luminance, contrast, saturation, and color temperature to somewhere around the ballpark range of D6500K, 120 nits, Gamma 2.2. Doing that by itself, without loading any additional color profile or manually setting your white point will get you to about a deltaE of 3 or less in all circumstances--great but not amazing. If you want it to be under a deltaE of 1 in all cases, refer to that post above, select racing mode, load the calibration settings I provided, and install the ICC.

Note: Although this is based on my particular panel, it's more than likely that most panels are quite close to each other in terms of color balance and overall quality from the factory. In any case, if you don't trust that my panel's results are generalizable to your panel, I'd just leave it in the sRGB mode described above. Looking at its output, it's not terrible, and by far the best of the default factory modes.


----------



## 0gata

i don't know 120 .. is just to ..dim for me i like something which is bright and clean ..

i same wasn't at all satisfied with with colors(factory presets) .. it looked like crap compared to mine old DELL U2412m ... and i bought X-rite i1 Display PRO so now is good







(i calibrated both monitors .. and sudenlya fter calibration i even saw that what i tought is great color calibrated monitor (mine old DELL actualy can look much better after calibrating it properly







..and ASUS now looks great better then DELL (old one)







....i however use 160 luminance

with default Racing mode RGB settings/brightens give at default around 7.4-5k
so:
R100
G 100
B 96 (that will bring colors in balance and W point at around 6.8k
contrast at 50 and brightens at 45 are mine settings
those settings shall be good for anyone who don't have color calibrator and wants something which aint total dim monitor but nothing which will force u to use sun glasses by looking just at him

i can upload mine ICC profile (and possible if not lazy) to made more ICC profiles with different luminace(brightens) ..but truth is i don't know how to upload an ICC here on forum(have never uploaded nothing in my life on net expect some screenshots) ..if someone can quickly explain me if there's some option for that (bcz i cant see it ..or link me some site where i can do that and then lik it here )


----------



## willverduzco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0gata*
> 
> i don't know 120 .. is just to ..dim for me i like something which is bright and clean ..
> 
> i same wasn't at all satisfied with with colors(factory presets) .. it looked like crap compared to mine old DELL U2412m ... and i bought X-rite i1 Display PRO so now is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i calibrated both monitors .. and sudenlya fter calibration i even saw that what i tought is great color calibrated monitor (mine old DELL actualy can look much better after calibrating it properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and ASUS now looks great better then DELL (old one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i however use 160 luminance
> 
> with default Racing mode RGB settings/brightens give at default around 7.4-5k
> so:
> R100
> G 100
> B 96 (that will bring colors in balance and W point at around 6.8k
> contrast at 50 and brightens at 45 are mine settings
> those settings shall be good for anyone who don't have color calibrator and wants something which aint total dim monitor but nothing which will force u to use sun glasses by looking just at him
> 
> i can upload mine ICC profile (and possible if not lazy) to made more ICC profiles with different luminace(brightens) ..but truth is i don't know how to upload an ICC here on forum(have never uploaded nothing in my life on net expect some screenshots) ..if someone can quickly explain me if there's some option for that (bcz i cant see it ..or link me some site where i can do that and then lik it here )


I'm sure you already know this, but the whole point of monitor calibration is to bring it in line with established standards. For web and print graphics design and photography work, the established standards are D6500K at 120 nits. At D6800K white point, you're still at far too cool of a color temperature for anything requiring color accuracy (e.g. print work in a color-calibrated print chain). Similarly, if you set the brightness output to 180 nits or so (which is the default brightness setting of our monitor), it will not accurately reflect the intensity level of your output.

If you're not doing any sort of design or photography work, I guess it doesn't really matter. In that case, the only thing that is truly important is making it look nice to you. I just would be hesitant to call that a "calibration," since you're not calibrating it to an established standard, but rather adjusting the settings to something that looks pleasing to you. Obviously if you're just gaming or viewing media for your own enjoyment, it doesn't matter that your settings would be inherently uncalibrated with regards to how things are done in color-correct workflows.


----------



## jacob650

I finally got my monitor replacement in today (Newegg shipped the first one and was damaged) I did not have too much time to tinker with it but here is a few things i noticed

-BLB: I have minor BLB and nothing that really bothers me, some on the top left and bottom right, ran my hand threw them and went away?!?!? weird. but I'm gaming and doesn't effect me
-Scan Lines: Nope didn't see any at all. even with it overclocked 100hz i stuck my eye every where to see
-no dead pixels of course
-100hz OC: Overclocked 100hz with a breeze, and no issues

My rig is pretty high end except the 980ti Strix OC ( waiting on 1080ti ) 6700K at 4.6Ghz stable and a good OC on my 980ti. was getting 75-90 FPS on BF1 everything maxed out and that G-sync is OMG! i loved it asap. But didn't have time to play more with it. I updated my color profile and followed willverduzco's method HERE
- now the only thing i did was raise the brightness to 50 instead of 30 and i love it already! looks great, not touching it till i get the hang of playing with color calibration and what not. So thanks willverduzco

I will run all kinds of tests to check out this monitor and play more with it, i did not check manufacture date and lazy to look at it after setting it on my desk lol, but ill check it regardless tomorrow, can i see any dates on the box or is it just on the OI panel?
i will post pictures and possible video soon to share with the rest!


----------



## jacob650

Here is some Pics

Date on mines is July 2016


BLB and Glow, with massaging it it goes away, but not worried it is not that bad, camera using my iPhone 7 shows a weird glow on the lower left, perhaps reflection of red led's from my pc, red reflection from my pc on the lower right , slight bleed on top right and left


----------



## Master S

I'm going to pitch in too. I ordered the Asus PG348Q at Amazon France for 1034€









It's being prepared for shipping now and I hope to have it by next weekend, in time for a week of gaming (vacation)


----------



## OrbitingMage

Just found this forum...was searching for screen replacement. Would love to show my set up also, however I will need to wait a bit as I punched and shattered the right side of my screen tonight after installing Oculus Touch and less than five minutes into playing SuperHot...
















































































































...Touch is so immersive I think I was moving around most of the room punching the red guys...

Unreal monitor....bummed I can't jump into Battlefield 1 tonight.


----------



## jacob650

Guys, i noticed there is no driver for this monitor? other asus monitors including the ASUS ProArt PA328Q has a WHQL driver, how come The PG348Q doesn't and it shows as a generic monitor in Device management under monitors, if anyone can chip in on that. Plus having your monitor OC to 100hz is it good or should we just clock when to play? can we keep it OC like that? earlier in the forum one guy called support and they told him its best to clock it only when playing and do not leave it on 100Hz running . others responded by saying i keep mines Oc'd , any true suggestions and not just personal opinions , would like some nice info on why not and why too, thanks


----------



## Nunzi

Driver should be on the CD that came with your monitor.

I keep it @100hz 24/7 becouse thats what i paid for & its ben working fine since March

you allso have a 3 year warenty.........sorry not one for long posts, hope this helps

crank it up & enjoy !


----------



## OrbitingMage




----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrbitingMage*


Oh no ... What happened ?


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrbitingMage*


Oh boy!! reminded me of when the first monitor came in! here


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Driver should be on the CD that came with your monitor.
> 
> I keep it @100hz 24/7 becouse thats what i paid for & its ben working fine since March
> 
> you allso have a 3 year warenty.........sorry not one for long posts, hope this helps
> 
> crank it up & enjoy !


Thanks for that info, I never used a CD from anything i get in lol, ill check it out tomorrow!


----------



## OrbitingMage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamrza*
> 
> Oh no ... What happened ?


Oculus Touch was a little too immersive and I forgot I was next to my screen when throwing punches in SuperHot...

Incredible experience this Touch is but a costly one...pocked up my replacement today and hoping I can get the original fixed through asus.


----------



## PeDRo2k3

Which desk mounted monitor arm would you guys recommend to use with a PG348Q? I definitely need to be flush against the wall since my desk isn't very deep. I'm currently hesitating between the Ergotron LX and Loctek D7H. Thoughts?


----------



## Bartholdi

There is a color spec on Toms, there was some color specs here in the comments as well <- answer to a comment waay back.

Woah, what happened to the screen.


----------



## remedy1978

Purchased my PG348Q from Microcenter tonight. When viewing the Gsync settings in Nvidia Control Panel, the monitor is identified as "Ancor Communications". I know this has been discussed and is normal, but I thought LG made the panel.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedy1978*
> 
> Purchased my PG348Q from Microcenter tonight. When viewing the Gsync settings in Nvidia Control Panel, the monitor is identified as "Ancor Communications". I know this has been discussed and is normal, but I thought LG made the panel.


LG do make the display, the LM340WU2-SSA1 to be specific, also used in the X34 and other 60hz 3440 x 1440 monitors. If I had to venture a guess like other panel's, Ancor perform the next stage of manufacturing of combining the LG display with the housing and what not thus thier ID goes into the monitor.

The name given to the panel is a combination of "Manufacture name" (Anchor Communications Inc) + "Model name" (ASUS PG348Q), but it gets truncated in Nvidia control panel to just Manufacture name.


----------



## remedy1978

What does everyone else's panel show up as in Nvidia Control Panel?


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedy1978*
> 
> What does everyone else's panel show up as in Nvidia Control Panel?


Ancor


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> Ancor


Yup, all of them say Anchor.


----------



## flameprincess

Well, I wrote here earlier about my monitor having awful colors.
Two weeks later, I just got my replacement from ASUS RMA... and I'm pretty sure they just sent mine back... cause the colors are still awful, light bleed looks the same, and now there is a dead pixel!

What do I do?


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flameprincess*
> 
> Well, I wrote here earlier about my monitor having awful colors.
> Two weeks later, I just got my replacement from ASUS RMA... and I'm pretty sure they just sent mine back... cause the colors are still awful, light bleed looks the same, and now there is a dead pixel!
> 
> What do I do?


Check serial numbers? You live with it or sell it.


----------



## PeDRo2k3

Has anyone here regretted the switch to ultrawide for gaming? 



 never had a G-SYNC supporting 21:9 but seemed to have made the switch back to 16:9 for now after being frustrated with compatibility issues.

It appears Blizzard is still holding strong onto its stance of not increasing field of view...However other developers seem to be supportive. Battlefield 1 seems gorgeous in 21:9. Furthermore Dota recently made the switch. What does it mean for Blizzard titles today? Do you play them stretched out or with lower vertical field of view than 16:9 users such as in Overwatch? Does it even make sense to play in windowed mode for titles such as Overwatch or Starcraft II?

On a separate note, do you know if Rainbow Six Siege supports an extended field of view for 21:9?


----------



## jacob650

I think more and more developers will switch to 21:9 support no doubt plus there will always be support from wide screen fixer and what not. BF1 looks amazing on this monitor. i mostly just play AAA games and expect 21:9 . i came from a 3 monitor setup 144hz 1080p to single 34" and im happy


----------



## lowmotion

The PG348Q got an 10bit panel? The nvidia control panel shows 8bpc, RGB

How do i select 10bpc?


----------



## Dude970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowmotion*
> 
> The PG348Q got an 10bit panel? The nvidia control panel shows 8bpc, RGB
> 
> How do i select 10bpc?


Select it from the dropdown


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude970*
> 
> Select it from the dropdown


Not available.....



But reading closer, may not be true 10bit:

"Colour Depth 8-bit + FRC"

"As we understand it the panel offers an 8-bit colour depth with additional Frame Rate Control (FRC) stage added to support 10-bit content."

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg348q.htm


----------



## Radox-0

To be honest the 8 Bit and 10 Bit is confusing. I too was expecting a 10 bit dropdown. My Dell u3415w and LG 34UC97-S I had both which are similar in that they are 8 Bit + FRC, infact the dell shares the exact same base panel. Both had 10 bit dropdown options in Nvidia control panel, not the case here. Did fire off a message to ASUS when few weeks after I got mine way back in Feb, but did not get a reply.

I have tried multiple things, turning G-Sync off, leaving at 60hz and what not and still not seen 10 bit become available.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Hey guys just got my PG348Q today. Great monitor but the stand is freaking huge so I want to mount it with my 24 inch 1080p monitor directly above it like this https://www.amazon.com/VIVO-Computer-Monitor-Vertical-STAND-V002R/dp/B01CUW5HDU . The problem is these mounts have a limit of 22lb and the monitor weighs close to 25 LB without the stand and I really don't want to risk an $1100 monitor. Anyone have any mount ideas or know of a stand like the one I linked that can accommodate this monster? Thanks and Merry Christmas guys.

EDIT: Im also not seeing the 10bit color option.


----------



## lowmotion

I had to exchange most of the screws of the mount. Then you can raise the pressure and it will fit.

My 2nd monitor, Acer 34", got 10bpc. The colors are a little bit better.


----------



## willverduzco

Surprise surprise, another review calls our monitor the gaming device of the year.


----------



## remedy1978

lowmotion, your Acer Monitor has 10 bit as an option? This is the X34?


----------



## jacob650

ok i do not see 10 Bit either and curious to know why some users see it while others don't ? Does the GPU make a difference ?


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> ok i do not see 10 Bit either and curious to know why some users see it while others don't ? Does the GPU make a difference ?


read closer, nobody with this monitor has stated they see 10- bit.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> read closer, nobody with this monitor has stated they see 10- bit.


ohh.......?


----------



## jacob650

Ok this monitor supports 10 bit color depth, check HERE scroll down or click ctrl-F and search for "10-bit color" and it will take you to it. but here is what it says {quotinng from Asus's website }

*"You're treated to vibrant lifelike images thanks to a 100% sRGB color gamut, a 1,000:1 contrast ratio, and 10-bit color for 1.07 billion distinct hues. The IPS panel gives you wide viewing angles for minimal distortion and color shift, even when you're viewing it from extreme positions."*

TFT Central about this matter { quotation from there website }
"
Panel Part and Colour Depth

*The PG348Q features an LG.Display LM340WU2-SSA1 AH-IPS panel which is capable of producing 1.074 billion colours. As we understand it the panel offers an 8-bit colour depth with additional Frame Rate Control (FRC) stage added to support 10-bit content. Keep in mind whether this is practically useable and whether you're ever going to truly use that colour depth. You need to have a full 10-bit end to end workflow to take advantage of it which is still quite expensive to achieve and rare in the market, certainly for your average user. Especially when this is a gaming screen and you're more likely to have a gaming graphics card than a pro-grade 10-bit capable card connected. 10-bit support requires relevant applications as well, so to many people this 10-bit support might be irrelevant. The panel part is confirmed when dismantling the screen. Incidentally this is the same panel we saw used in the Acer Predator X34 / XR341CK gaming screens and the Dell U3415W display as well. "*

And like others stated HERE It is Not "true" 10-bit but 8-bit + FRC, so what will it show in the nVidia panel? 10BIT or 8 + FRC?





 is some nice info on the difference for those newby's like me


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> It is Not "true" 10-bit but 8-bit + FRC, so what will it show in the nVidia panel? 10BIT or 8 + FRC?


As I mentioned up above, I have used panels which are 8 Bit + FRC, including the Dell U3415W which is identical to the panel used in this monitor and other very similar ones. They show up as having a 10 bit option within Nvidia Control Panel as being a choice.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> As I mentioned up above, I have used panels which are 8 Bit + FRC, including the Dell U3415W which is identical to the panel used in this monitor and other very similar ones. They show up as having a 10 bit option within Nvidia Control Panel as being a choice.


I read on other forums with regarding other panels as well that the DP cable might have something to do for it ( kind of far fetched ) and some stated the same issues with maxwell and pascal cards but no issues with AMD cards. could it be when over locked we loose all that did anyone try seeing it at 60hz? for the average person like me it might not make a difference but will still love the extra color depth, especially after knowing the difference , and it will make a good difference with folks editing, photography and what not.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> I read on other forums with regarding other panels as well that the DP cable might have something to do for it ( kind of far fetched ) and some stated the same issues with maxwell and pascal cards but no issues with AMD cards. could it be when over locked we loose all that did anyone try seeing it at 60hz? for the average person like me it might not make a difference but will still love the extra color depth, especially after knowing the difference , and it will make a good difference with folks editing, photography and what not.


Also mentioned that







Trying panel at 60 Hz, G-Sync on / off, playing with settings etc does not reveal any option. Trying it with my various GPU's (GTX 1080's Titan X's (Maxwell and Pascal) which have no issues showing 10 bit on those panels when in Control Panel do not show the option here. Now I think the fact we are using DP 1.2 which is pretty tapped out in terms of bandwidth my be a reason why we do not see 10 bit option at 100 hz, but still would have expected it at 60hz. Only thing I can think of is the fact the G-Sync module manages the work the scalar used to do in those panels and as a result may have lost 8 Bit + FRC. But those are just some musings.

I do agree that for most people the 10 bit part (or 8 bit + FRC) does not matter, but puzzling to say the least and ASUS not replying to my e-mail when I asked them last piques my curiosity even more.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> As I mentioned up above, I have used panels which are 8 Bit + FRC, including the Dell U3415W which is identical to the panel used in this monitor and other very similar ones. They show up as having a 10 bit option within Nvidia Control Panel as being a choice.


I read on other forums with regarding other panels as well that the DP cable might have something to do for it ( kind of far fetched ) and some stated the same issues with maxwell and pascal cards but no issues with AMD cards. could it be when over locked we loose all that did anyone try seeing it at 60hz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Also mentioned that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying panel at 60 Hz, G-Sync on / off, playing with settings etc does not reveal any option. Trying it with my various GPU's (GTX 1080's Titan X's (Maxwell and Pascal) which have no issues showing 10 bit on those panels when in Control Panel do not show the option here. Now I think the fact we are using DP 1.2 which is pretty tapped out in terms of bandwidth my be a reason why we do not see 10 bit option at 100 hz, but still would have expected it at 60hz. Only thing I can think of is the fact the G-Sync module manages the work the scalar used to do in those panels and as a result may have lost 8 Bit + FRC. But those are just some musings.
> 
> I do agree that for most people the 10 bit part (or 8 bit + FRC) does not matter, but puzzling to say the least and ASUS not replying to my e-mail when I asked them last piques my curiosity even more.


I read on another forum regarding another Asus model "quote"

"I got an answer from an engineer at Adobe, why Photoshop CC cannot display 10bit/color under Windows 8, 8.1 and 10: There is no OpenGL-path with 10bit/channel like in Windows 7 any more







"

could that be the issue? Also check this out HERE

so we are not going to see 10bit anytime soon on our cards :-(


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> "I got an answer from an engineer at Adobe, why Photoshop CC cannot display 10bit/color under Windows 8, 8.1 and 10: There is no OpenGL-path with 10bit/channel like in Windows 7 any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> could that be the issue? Also check this out HERE
> 
> so we are not going to see 10bit anytime soon on our cards :-(


The post does not suggest the 10 Bit option itself is disabled. What it says is that for certain application (professional ones) content will not be showing in 10 bit colour even when the option is selected, this in itself still shows at least 10 bit is a option which can be selected. It also makes sense for professional applications as that is what Quadro line is for. Does not suprise me Nvidia locks down some functionality in that regards otherwise they could risk cannibalising sales for the more expensive Quadro line. In fact the same post mentions some games which work in 10 bit fine, so the GPU's / Card's are not the thing preventing 10 bit from being selected.

I did not have any issues selecting 10 bit on similar panels in windows 8.1 nor 10, so do not believe windows is an issue, also that message seems specific of Photoshop.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I did not have any issues selecting 10 bit on similar panels in windows 8.1 nor 10, so do not believe windows is an issue, also that message seems specific of Photoshop.


Ok i am just frustrated not seeing this as an option, one last thing. another user has the PB328Q Monitor which advertises it supports 10-bit color depth, but it seems it is truly 8-Bit +FRC just like the PG348Q, his response from Asus support with regarding why he cannot see that as an options was
*
"I am sorry to hear you are having issues with your PB328Q however this isn't a driver issue.

This is a Plug-and-Play device and as such it does not have nor does it require dedicated drivers in order to work.

Please also note that the monitor is working properly and Nvidia Control Panel will not have a 10-bit option since the PB328Q has an 8-bit panel + FRC (Frame Rate Control) which converts through its firmware 8-bit to 10-bit and that way the Monitor is capable of offering 10-bit display color for 1.07 billion colors.

Should you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to get back in touch with us.
Best Regards,
Paul
ASUS Technical Support "*

Find the thread HERE

that monitored advertised slightly different specs stating it supports 10-12Bit colors but according to support it really gave off 8Bit+ FRC but yet tech support explained its normal for the nvidia panel not to be able to detect 10Bit option regardless. im lost i know they are talking about other software use like Photoshop and what not it is just interesting to see Asus's response with regards why it is not showing up in the panel. i give up dang....im not that smart to figure this one out.


----------



## cybrnook

Meh, not that big of an issue to me. This was never a selling point for me, as this is purely a gaming monitor not a professional monitor.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> Meh, not that bit of an issue to me. This was never a selling point for me, as this is purely a gaming monitor not a professional monitor.


Yeah me too lol, the fact they pointed it out got me curios and went on a web search all day.. it seems that Acer's predator monitors have the same issue also, Check HERE

So now i feel better, At least i learned something new! back to BF1 it is...


----------



## PeDRo2k3

Did the 95-100 Hz OC issue ever get fixed?


----------



## w0lla

recently bough the screen,

built in September.

Minimum bleed, overall nice quality.

Noticed these 2 "white pixels" in every corner of the display. They are in the "black panel" area,doesnt affect the picture area at all, just wondering if anyone else has these?


----------



## lowmotion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeDRo2k3*
> 
> Did the 95-100 Hz OC issue ever get fixed?


Link?


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0lla*
> 
> recently bough the screen,
> 
> built in September.
> 
> Minimum bleed, overall nice quality.
> 
> Noticed these 2 "white pixels" in every corner of the display. They are in the "black panel" area,doesnt affect the picture area at all, just wondering if anyone else has these?


they seal the marker and remember, there is not so important


----------



## s002wjh

anyone know the depth of the tri-pod like stand, from behind tip to front tip?


----------



## Iching

I ordered mine from Amazon Warehouse. It's a September model. It looks like it was opened and checked for contents. The box seems to be in a fairly good condition. I haven't noticed any flaws but I'll give it a few days.

Do you keep yours at 100Hz at all times you change it to lower refresh rate in Windows?


----------



## iDShaDoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0lla*
> 
> recently bough the screen,
> 
> built in September.
> 
> Minimum bleed, overall nice quality.
> 
> Noticed these 2 "white pixels" in every corner of the display. They are in the "black panel" area,doesnt affect the picture area at all, just wondering if anyone else has these?


Looks like specks of dust or air bubbles based on the seeming peeling of the panel in that corner of your photo.


----------



## MajorMagee

Too deep for most shelves. It's pretty close to 12"


----------



## PeDRo2k3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowmotion*
> 
> Link?


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg348q.htm
as well as several posts I've seen on here earlier regarding flickering or coil wine above 90 Hz.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeDRo2k3*
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg348q.htm
> as well as several posts I've seen on here earlier regarding flickering or coil wine above 90 Hz.


Partly down to luck and how perceptive you are to coil whine. Not something batch specific as I have done recent builds for clients that had a bit of whine on recent panels but none on the replacement.


----------



## s002wjh

anyone know the depth of the tri-pod like stand, from behind tip to front tip?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0lla*
> 
> recently bough the screen,
> 
> built in September.
> 
> Minimum bleed, overall nice quality.
> 
> Noticed these 2 "white pixels" in every corner of the display. They are in the "black panel" area,doesnt affect the picture area at all, just wondering if anyone else has these?


mine has something in the corner like that but not lights. im thinking it has something to do with the way the screen anti glare was applied or the black edging was painted and that may of been where the machine was handling it..


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeDRo2k3*
> 
> Did the 95-100 Hz OC issue ever get fixed?


not a big pool but mine was made in September bought from Fry's and didn't have any issues at 100hz so far. have kept it at 100hv overclock for the last 3-4 days since i have gotten the monitor.


----------



## sd_dracula

Bought a new 6ft display port v1.2 cable (https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00YOP0T7G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and it just won't work at 100hz, keeps flashing until it stops displaying, seems to be 60hz which is lame as hell. The stock cable works just fine at 100hz but is too short.
Can you guys recommend a decent 1.8ft DP cable that actually works? Thanks


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s002wjh*
> 
> anyone know the depth of the tri-pod like stand, from behind tip to front tip?


approx 30 cm from rear leg of Tripod stand to the front of the panel or 25 cm from rear tripod leg to the front of the forward tripod legs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sd_dracula*
> 
> Bought a new 6ft display port v1.2 cable (https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00YOP0T7G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and it just won't work at 100hz, keeps flashing until it stops displaying, seems to be 60hz which is lame as hell. The stock cable works just fine at 100hz but is too short.
> Can you guys recommend a decent 1.8ft DP cable that actually works? Thanks


I use the Lindy Chroma in 3m https://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-2m-CROMO-DisplayPort-Cable/dp/B007PKPUKI/ref=sr_1_22?rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1483036843&sr=8-22&keywords=Displayport%2Bcable&th=1 works fine (3m is cheaper then 2m for some reason also!). Also used the Amazon Basic cable which worked fine but was too short for my needs, as was the included DP cable.


----------



## sd_dracula

Good to know thanks.
Will give it a shot.


----------



## w0lla

Regarding monitor arms for these 34's, what is recommended?

Ergotron has MX which is defined for max ~13kg and 30''. Quite close to the threshold.

Ergotron also has a new variant of MX called HX, specced for 19kg and up to 42", this would seem to be the safer choice. Not yet widely available.

Any other arms I should be looking at?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0lla*
> 
> Regarding monitor arms for these 34's, what is recommended?
> 
> Ergotron has MX which is defined for max ~13kg and 30''. Quite close to the threshold.
> 
> Ergotron also has a new variant of MX called HX, specced for 19kg and up to 42", this would seem to be the safer choice. Not yet widely available.
> 
> Any other arms I should be looking at?


at the moment i have this coming to me and i plan on placing a larger piece of metal between the mount and top of table to distribute the weight some.

https://smile.amazon.com/Mount-MI-751-Adjustable-Articulating-Insignia/dp/B0052ATODM/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_img_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=RR7C7ZBWPWJ40JVEMKP3


----------



## MajorMagee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s002wjh*
> 
> anyone know the depth of the tri-pod like stand, from behind tip to front tip?


12"


----------



## Williamea

Picked this up at Fry's earlier this week. Very happy so far. Oct date with no dead pixels and minimal BLB. Used the config mentioned earlier in the thread and looks great. No issues at 100hz after a few days of gaming.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Williamea*
> 
> Picked this up at Fry's earlier this week. Very happy so far. Oct date with no dead pixels and minimal BLB. Used the config mentioned earlier in the thread and looks great. No issues at 100hz after a few days of gaming.


Which config for the colors did you use?







So many to choose from.


----------



## Williamea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> Which config for the colors did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many to choose from.


Post #2708:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/2700#post_25690268


----------



## SmackHisFace

Worth returning?


http://imgur.com/HamKeRs


----------



## Vinski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Worth returning?
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/HamKeRs


To be honest that is really bad picture to try to figure out how much your display bleeds.Every IPS shows light bleeding if you take a picture in a pitch back environment with very high ISO & slow shutter. I'm sure your display wont look anything like that to you bare eyes, unless it's horribly calibrated.

If light bleeding is noticeable and it bothers you in a normally lit enviroment where you typically use the screen, then you should return it.

Here is my display, taken in pretty dark environment (room was much darker than I normally have it), I set the shutter and ISO to make this photo look as much identical how my bare eyes see it as possible. It clearly shows some light bleed, but I'm fine with this, I can't really see it unless the room is really dark and I stare the black screen for a long time and my eyes adjust to the darkness.



http://imgur.com/hlU7p


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0lla*
> 
> Regarding monitor arms for these 34's, what is recommended?
> 
> Ergotron has MX which is defined for max ~13kg and 30''. Quite close to the threshold.
> 
> Ergotron also has a new variant of MX called HX, specced for 19kg and up to 42", this would seem to be the safer choice. Not yet widely available.
> 
> Any other arms I should be looking at?


Reporting in. The mount it! Mi-751 came in today and seemed to work perfictly for the monitor. I did use a plate steel piece between the desk and the mount to distribute the weight a little better but seems to hold good once some of the bolts were tightened a little mor holding the monitor up just fine.

Little messy but here it is after install

http://s698.photobucket.com/user/bobfig/media/IMAG0250_zpsgwwqe8jc.jpg.html


----------



## Williamea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> Reporting in. The mount it! Mi-751 came in today and seemed to work perfictly for the monitor.


How is the shake/bounce of the arm when typing or moving the mouse?


----------



## bobfig

to be honest its not that bad when typing or using a mouse. maybe a little jiggle but not bad. i will have to say tho my desk is like 2 1/2" thick of solid maple. really have to bang or nudge the desk to get a good shake.


----------



## n00bftw

Great monitor, loving it so far.

2017-01-0119.13.01.jpg 1151k .jpg file


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Worth returning?
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/HamKeRs


yes worth returning,man hope you get a better one


----------



## wonderfulmuscle

Hello all, joining the club. So far so good, purchased a July 2016 panel. Actually I take that back, the red LED light doesn't shine, but no biggie I would've taped it up anyways.

One question I had: whenever I turn the panel off, and I hit the OC button on the back, it shows 60Hz. In the menu it's checked on 100Hz. Is this right?

Batman AK looks great on this panel:



http://imgur.com/MvTlB


----------



## mtakala

I understand the panel lottery is still going on, but there is an offer with the local retailer of 1111€ including VAT, so I'm very tempted.

Is the grey bar on top lines of the display an issue with every PG348Q when overclocked?


----------



## Williamea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtakala*
> 
> I understand the panel lottery is still going on, but there is an offer with the local retailer of 1111€ including VAT, so I'm very tempted.
> 
> Is the grey bar on top lines of the display an issue with every PG348Q when overclocked?


I have not seen any grey bars on mine and the very first thing I did was set it to 100hz(very easy in the OSD). Have been playing a lot the past week as well since I have been on vacation. Not sure if it makes a difference but it has a manufacture date of 2016 and I am also running a new EVGA 1080 that I have not overclocked. I also leave mine on and just put the PC in sleep mode and have had no issues with it 'Waking Up'


----------



## wonderfulmuscle

Can someone point me to the link or thread number for the tuning guide? Thanks.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderfulmuscle*
> 
> Hello all, joining the club. So far so good, purchased a July 2016 panel. Actually I take that back, the red LED light doesn't shine, but no biggie I would've taped it up anyways.
> 
> One question I had: whenever I turn the panel off, and I hit the OC button on the back, it shows 60Hz. In the menu it's checked on 100Hz. Is this right?
> 
> Batman AK looks great on this panel:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MvTlB


Just an FYI, the Red LED Can be set to off along with 3 other colour intensity levels, may be that the light is off, unless the light is broken all together, but may be why its not shining. Its under System Setup then Light In Motion.

Don't quiet get the second part to your post though (but I am a numpty at times







). When I turn my panel off the other buttons do not function or do anything until I hit the on / off button again.


----------



## Williamea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderfulmuscle*
> 
> Can someone point me to the link or thread number for the tuning guide? Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Williamea*
> 
> Post #2708:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/2700#post_25690268


----------



## w0lla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> Reporting in. The mount it! Mi-751 came in today and seemed to work perfictly for the monitor. I did use a plate steel piece between the desk and the mount to distribute the weight a little better but seems to hold good once some of the bolts were tightened a little mor holding the monitor up just fine.
> 
> Little messy but here it is after install
> 
> http://s698.photobucket.com/user/bobfig/media/IMAG0250_zpsgwwqe8jc.jpg.html


thanks for the feedback,

in the end, went with the ergotron mx, looks stable enough.


----------



## Kazak119

who has a horizontal band advise to contact the service centers asus, I changed my model that was released in March, on the model of which is made in the month of September.
The model is released in the month of September has horizontal stripes even dispersal at 100hg, it has a minimum illumination on the angle, they can be seen only when the screen is completely black. do not be afraid to defend his goods that he was of good quality, it's worth out of it, good luck!


----------



## flameprincess

I have a PG348Q, and thought the colors were bad. I sent it in for repair from ASUS, and they sent it back the same colors plus a dead pixel. They're now offering a replacement refurbished unit. Should I do it? My friend says his monitor colors are similar to mine, so they may be bad, but I have a dead pixel now and such. My friends monitor is refurbished


----------



## Kazak119

defend their right to a quality product! my monitor was in the service center for two months! and I am very happy that I went through the exchange, now I am very happy with my monitor.


----------



## willverduzco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00bftw*
> 
> Great monitor, loving it so far.
> 
> 2017-01-0119.13.01.jpg 1151k .jpg file


Pardon my curiosity and I mean absolutely no disrespect by asking this, but how on earth do you game like that? It looks like an ergonomic / neck-strain nightmare... or do you not game, and only use the added displays for productivity?


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willverduzco*
> 
> Pardon my curiosity and I mean absolutely no disrespect by asking this, but how on earth do you game like that? It looks like an ergonomic / neck-strain nightmare... or do you not game, and only use the added displays for productivity?


Kinda what I was thinking too; crane your neck or stare at the bezel seam...

I've been looking for a similar setup as I want to game on a 144+hz monitor but still use my pg348q.. I thought about mounting it above the 27" but I thought it might look weird with the BIGGER monitor on top...


----------



## Master S

So I received my PG348Q from Amazon France.

The issue's:
- Backlight bleeding in upper left and lower left corners,
- Annoying buzzing (coil whine ?) when overclocking the screen, it's the worst at 100Hz and a little better at 90Hz so for now I'm keeping it at that,
- Some weird issue where mostly the top left side seems pixelated when looking close to it, this is only when the screen is overclocked. At 60Hz it's gone. You can best see it on the gray bar at the top of Firefox. Is this what they call scan lines ? If not, what exactly are scan lines then and how to test for it ?

The screen is from August 2016.

I got a replacement from Amazon (also August 2016 panel) and it has the exact same issue's...

For now I'm using the first panel and returning the second, but should I ask for another replacement ? I'm worried it will again have the same issue's since it seems they sell them from the same batch (August 2016).

This is really laughable for a screen in this price range, but the problem is there aren't any alternatives...and I am totally in love with G-sync now


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master S*
> 
> So I received my PG348Q from Amazon France.
> 
> The issue's:
> - Backlight bleeding in upper left and lower left corners,
> - Annoying buzzing (coil whine ?) when overclocking the screen, it's the worst at 100Hz and a little better at 90Hz so for now I'm keeping it at that,
> - Some weird issue where mostly the top left side seems pixelated when looking close to it, this is only when the screen is overclocked. At 60Hz it's gone. You can best see it on the gray bar at the top of Firefox. Is this what they call scan lines ? If not, what exactly are scan lines then and how to test for it ?
> 
> The screen is from August 2016.
> 
> I got a replacement from Amazon (also August 2016 panel) and it has the exact same issue's...
> 
> For now I'm using the first panel and returning the second, but should I ask for another replacement ? I'm worried it will again have the same issue's since it seems they sell them from the same batch (August 2016).
> 
> This is really laughable for a screen in this price range, but the problem is there aren't any alternatives...and I am totally in love with G-sync now


I would try to get September/October batch. I wish Asus has better naming in regards to their batches. Dell goes by A00, A01, A02 and so on but it still takes some googling to find out what was changed.

I also got mine from Amazon but Amazon Warehouse, the box was a bit beat-up as expected and the monitor was defiantly opened and tested. I think somebody freaked out about blb that is really minimal. The screen is perfect, no dead pixel, no tearing, no scan lines, no spots, no coil whine, 100Hz all day. The display looks fantastic after applying an ICC profile and adjusting colors.

I'll order one more for comparison since I'm dropping $1000.

Do you have pictures of your blb? Here are mine, one is really overexposed and it looks like nothing in real life. Also, find PG279Q blb for reference.


----------



## kanttii

Hey guys, I found one way in which at least GTA V and Minecraft run pretty well at *95hz with nearly unnoticeable scanlines*!

1. Put overclock on and disable G-Sync from NVIDIA Control Panel
2. Install NVIDIA Inspector bu Orbmu2k if you don't have it yet and open Profile Inspector
3. Choose these *Sync and Refresh* settings below (yes, standard v-sync control because adaptive has tearing) and apply changes

(Note the G-Sync force off settings too, if you got G-Sync on for other stuff)
4. Open the game and disable v-sync in there
5. Now you should have a mostly tear-free and scanline-free gaming experience at higher than 60hz refresh rates!

I didn't notice any real performance drop with this, except when fps goes very low and the Smooth AFR thing stays at lower FPS for a little while, but it goes back up soon. I tested it so that I looked at the sky (70-90 FPS) then to a grass and flower etc field (34-40 FPS) and noticed the FPS drop but as soon as I looked up at the sky again FPS rose and everything was smooth. It's not as smooth as G-Sync but the difference is tiny, and the scanlines -- for me -- are much more noticeable. In 2 hours of gaming I saw a faint line that went from mid-top to mid-bottom on the left side, but it lasted under a second and I noticed it only when there was a bright blue sky. The other time it appeared it showed only on a 2cm wide area of wall of a house.

This proves the scanlines are caused by the G-Sync module for some reason. I heard the regular LG monitors with the same panel don't suffer from them? Now in at least Minecraft and GTA V I can see the scanlines only when I look at the monitor from like 10cm distance. With G-Sync on, I see them from even 2 meters..


See? No noticeable scanlines and it's 90-95% as smooth as with G-Sync!


----------



## uio77

On the fence between this and the new HP Omen X 35.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uio77*
> 
> On the fence between this and the new HP Omen X 35.


that hp omen x35 looks pretty sweet. 100hz gsync VA panal for the same if not a little more then the asus ips. love the back design and stand seems imo better looking but has all the connectors coming out the back not down like the asus. also how often will you be looking at the back side of the monitor.

biggest thing for me is i would rather save $200 with the asus that i got a $1099 vs the hp oman that msrp $1299. use a little of that saved money to get a monitor arm and enjoy.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uio77*
> 
> On the fence between this and the new HP Omen X 35.


You can discuss it further here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1620014/hp-omen-x-35-3ms-100hz-g-sync-1800r-curvature-available-in-march

No, I would not get the Omen. Again, check my post.


----------



## willverduzco

When I first heard about the Omen, I have to admit that I had a little bit of buyer's remorse and told myself that I would buy it and sell the panel I liked less. We already have a $2500 (at launch) Dell 5k and a Dell 4k monitor in the house for my fiancé's graphic design work, so we are not averse to plunking down cash on nice display gear. Plus, an inch bigger wouldn't hurt, as I find the PG348 a tiny bit shy of filling the most important part of my visual field at a typical gaming distance on my desk. Then, I found out about the VA panel type...

Personally, I don't know why people would pay more for an inferior panel type, even if it is an inch bigger. I understand that some people may not like the backlight bleed on IPS panels, and prefer the VA's best in class black levels. However, the IPS color quality (especially on an AH-IPS panel like what we have in this and the Acer x34) is simply superb. Out of the box on sRGB mode it's great for a non-pro monitor (measured my panel at around max dE of 2), and a couple minutes of calibration have been shown to produce phenomenal results. I later measured the dE using the monitor settings and mild ICC profile from my previous post, and it was below 0.5 at all intensities and channels. That's better than the very best factory-calibrated NEC and Dell monitors for pro design work when using their stock profiles!

Finally, there's the issue of VA ghosting with dark-to-dark transitions. While VA panels are great at dark-to-light and even some lighter grey-to-grey transitions (and thus look great in spec sheets), they typically ghost very noticeably when transitioning from dark grey to dark grey. This would be quite problematic for a gaming monitor, especially with darker action games like some areas in Doom.

Knowing me, I'll probably buy it anyway just to test it out since I have tech product ADD... Hell, I went from 2x 290x to 2x 980ti to 2x 1080 to 1x Titan XP. However, I definitely don't see myself keeping a VA panel.


----------



## Johntheman

Hello fellow 21:9ers

Could someone with a steam user, gtx 970-1080 and a PG348Q test something for me?
If you meet what i requested I would like you to lower the Hz to 60 and just scroll through steam store and see if you can see some tearing across the monitor. Been in contact with Nvidia and done everything they recommended but the horizontal line is still there.

You might think its the video card, but Hey! tested this with a 970 i have laying around and its the same problem. Now you are probably thinking it's the monitor well...No it's not. Tested this on my second monitor PG278Q and the same line is noticeable. For some people this is probably not a problem but for me it sure is! Im guessing this is a driver problem but i can not confirm this until someone else with the same ish spec tests it.


----------



## w0lla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johntheman*
> 
> Hello fellow 21:9ers
> 
> Could someone with a steam user, gtx 970-1080 and a PG348Q test something for me?
> If you meet what i requested I would like you to lower the Hz to 60 and just scroll through steam store and see if you can see some tearing across the monitor. Been in contact with Nvidia and done everything they recommended but the horizontal line is still there.
> 
> You might think its the video card, but Hey! tested this with a 970 i have laying around and its the same problem. Now you are probably thinking it's the monitor well...No it's not. Tested this on my second monitor PG278Q and the same line is noticeable. For some people this is probably not a problem but for me it sure is! Im guessing this is a driver problem but i can not confirm this until someone else with the same ish spec tests it.


got the same monitor and a 980ti, drivers used: 376.33. tested with 60hz and couldnt notice any horizontal artifacts.

could it be the cable?


----------



## Johntheman

Nop not possible since i have tested with both my monitors and they dont shear the same dp cable...strange. Check out this link where i took my media center computer with a gtx 970 and filmed it.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0E9WqUUgotvcmhydWVIeGJub00


----------



## Johntheman

And the computer connected to the monitor as mentioned is the media center. So when i first noticed the horizontal lines i was using the desktop computer. So we are talking about a different system here. Also a different dp that i went out to get sinc the 970 uses mini dp instead of normal DP. I have never encountered anything like this before...


----------



## w0lla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0lla*
> 
> got the same monitor and a 980ti, drivers used: 376.33. tested with 60hz and couldnt notice any horizontal artifacts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johntheman*
> 
> Nop not possible since i have tested with both my monitors and they dont shear the same dp cable...strange. Check out this link where i took my media center computer with a gtx 970 and filmed it.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0E9WqUUgotvcmhydWVIeGJub00


That looked pretty weird, does it really look like that or does the video enchance the effect somehow?


----------



## Johntheman

Nop turning the monitor down to 60 hz enhance the effect....If i do the same on the PG278Q running at 144hz its barely noticeable, but if i turn it down to 60 its just as noticeable.


----------



## Johntheman

Do you understand how strange this is? I mean two different systems 2 different monitors. both systems were wiped with DDU and the graphic card driver reinstalled. both systems also go a driver roll back still the same problem. Im ripping my hair out !


----------



## Johntheman

Dont know if you noticed what happend when i switched to 60hz 1920x1080 ?


----------



## ScottFern

I've noticed a weird issue as of late with my PG34Q LCD. I am running Windows 10 Pro, EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid with the latest nvidia drivers, but I think there is a odd displayport sync issue, because the LCD doesn't detect the PC after I wake it from sleep. I have to turn off the LCD and turn it back on again for it to see the output from the graphics card. Any ideas?


----------



## Iching

I've received October 2016 batch. I will set it up and post some blb pictures later tonight.


----------



## willverduzco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johntheman*
> 
> And the computer connected to the monitor as mentioned is the media center. So when i first noticed the horizontal lines i was using the desktop computer. So we are talking about a different system here. Also a different dp that i went out to get sinc the 970 uses mini dp instead of normal DP. I have never encountered anything like this before...


Try toggling Gsync. And if it's not already enabled, set it to work in both full screen and windowed. Perhaps that is worth a shot?


----------



## Williamea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johntheman*
> 
> Hello fellow 21:9ers
> 
> Could someone with a steam user, gtx 970-1080 and a PG348Q test something for me?
> If you meet what i requested I would like you to lower the Hz to 60 and just scroll through steam store and see if you can see some tearing across the monitor. Been in contact with Nvidia and done everything they recommended but the horizontal line is still there.
> 
> You might think its the video card, but Hey! tested this with a 970 i have laying around and its the same problem. Now you are probably thinking it's the monitor well...No it's not. Tested this on my second monitor PG278Q and the same line is noticeable. For some people this is probably not a problem but for me it sure is! Im guessing this is a driver problem but i can not confirm this until someone else with the same ish spec tests it.


I had no issues when scrolling in Steam.
Did Full/Expanded and Small windows while scrolling.
Jumped back and forth from 100/60. Also powered the monitor off/on with each adjustment.
Tried changing via the Adv Display Settings and using the Turbo button on the monitor.
All had same results.

PG348Q - Oct Build
G-Sync enabled for Windowed and Full Screen mode
EVGA 1080 FTW
Driver - 376.33
Asus Z97-Pro & 4790k
Win10 Pro


----------



## Johntheman

Im speechless really. I mean the lines are visible on two different systems one with gtx970 i5 4670k and the other system with 980ti with I7 6700k. Tested the systems on PG348Q and PG278Q and i can see the horizontal line on both systems...


----------



## kanttii

Yeah did you try with g-sync on for Fullscreen and windowed? Perhaps Steam is forcing GPU rendering for the 2D content or something.

My quick verdict of this monitor (got it in March 2016 if I remember right) for those who are thinking of buying. All of this has been posted previously but as this thread is turning into a chat room I guess you're not interested in spending hours searching..

*6/10, detailed points below*:
+ Awesome colors, the anti-glare filter is good as it isn't too grainy nor too glossy
+ Great size and resolution with perfect pixel density for me
+ The curve adds another level of immersion, my brother commented "it has a kind of a similar feeling as the HTC Vive we had for a while"
+ Excellent for WoW, strategy games, BF1 etc, GTA V, Minecraft, Witcher 3, Firewatch, Far Cry 4, Assassin's Creed, Age of Empires 2 HD, 21:9 videos, and many other games. They look incredible on this especially when paired with a GTX 1080
+ I like the monitor design
+ With some settings tweaking I can get a similarly smooth 95hz experience as with g-sync, but without scanlines, here is a guide: https://goo.gl/FYUX1V
- scanlines and random flicker on top 2cm in high fps situations (g-sync faults in this monitor)
- about 5 dust specks inside the display panel, barely noticeable but they're there
- can't run at advertised 100hz; has to be 90-95hz but scanlines come at any overclocking setting AND when fps goes near to or drops below 30 (g-sync again?)
- backlight bleed, most noticeable on top left


----------



## Ntfnd

I've owned 2 of these monitors.

Both monitors overclocked to 100 Hz without a problem.

The first monitor had the flicker at the top and very noticeable scan lines. The second monitor does not flicker at the top and its scan lines are a lot less noticeable. If your monitor has the flicker at the top or has bad scan lines and it bothers you, consider exchanging it.

To those of you who are experiencing tearing in-game, your settings might be wrong. There is a great post at http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3073 that explains how to correctly set up G-Sync.

It is an awesome monitor even with its faults.


----------



## Kazak119

tell me what is the point to break up the panel 100, if the video card does not produce more than 60 frames?


----------



## w0lla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> tell me what is the point to break up the panel 100, if the video card does not produce more than 60 frames?


non.


----------



## w0lla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Yeah did you try with g-sync on for Fullscreen and windowed? Perhaps Steam is forcing GPU rendering for the 2D content or something.
> 
> My quick verdict of this monitor (got it in March 2016 if I remember right) for those who are thinking of buying. All of this has been posted previously but as this thread is turning into a chat room I guess you're not interested in spending hours searching..
> 
> *6/10, detailed points below*:
> + Awesome colors, the anti-glare filter is good as it isn't too grainy nor too glossy
> + Great size and resolution with perfect pixel density for me
> + The curve adds another level of immersion, my brother commented "it has a kind of a similar feeling as the HTC Vive we had for a while"
> + Excellent for WoW, strategy games, BF1 etc, GTA V, Minecraft, Witcher 3, Firewatch, Far Cry 4, Assassin's Creed, Age of Empires 2 HD, 21:9 videos, and many other games. They look incredible on this especially when paired with a GTX 1080
> + I like the monitor design
> + With some settings tweaking I can get a similarly smooth 95hz experience as with g-sync, but without scanlines, here is a guide: https://goo.gl/FYUX1V
> - scanlines and random flicker on top 2cm in high fps situations (g-sync faults in this monitor)
> - about 5 dust specks inside the display panel, barely noticeable but they're there
> - can't run at advertised 100hz; has to be 90-95hz but scanlines come at any overclocking setting AND when fps goes near to or drops below 30 (g-sync again?)
> - backlight bleed, most noticeable on top left


good summary. Sounds like your "+" are stronger than the "-".


----------



## Gunfighter7

Hi Guys,
I just got my monitor over the week-end and WOW, its a great looking monitor.
However I am having the same problems and have done everything your doing but I cant get this thing to show 100Hz to save my life.
I reboot the monitor and then open the NVIDA control panel and its 50Hz or 60Hz.
Not sure what to do because the ASUS support line simply hangs up on me after I'm on hold for 2 minutes.

Any ideas?

Thanks,


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfighter7*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I just got my monitor over the week-end and WOW, its a great looking monitor.
> However I am having the same problems and have done everything your doing but I cant get this thing to show 100Hz to save my life.
> I reboot the monitor and then open the NVIDA control panel and its 50Hz or 60Hz.
> Not sure what to do because the ASUS support line simply hangs up on me after I'm on hold for 2 minutes.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,


you have to over clock it threw the monitor menu then it restarts it self.


----------



## jacklunn

Hi Guys I have this monitor and use a high-end rig with gtx 1080's.
I need a second PC (a cheap one) but I want it to be compatible with this monitor.

I bought an acer revo m1-601 nettop box as it was really cheap and had a display port - unfortunately it will not run higher than 50hz at 3440x1440. Why is this?

To be honest, the nettop box is too slow to even browse on windows 10 so im looking for another cheap PC but I dont want to make the same mistake and get something that wont run the monitor at 3440x1440 100hz.

Should any mobo with a display port run at 3440x1440 100hz? or does it HAVE to be connected to a GPU?
why wont the acer revo achieve this? im trying to do this as cheap as possible - its just for browing and spreadsheets.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacklunn*
> 
> Hi Guys I have this monitor and use a high-end rig with gtx 1080's.
> I need a second PC (a cheap one) but I want it to be compatible with this monitor.
> 
> I bought an acer revo m1-601 nettop box as it was really cheap and had a display port - unfortunately it will not run higher than 50hz at 3440x1440. Why is this?
> 
> To be honest, the nettop box is too slow to even browse on windows 10 so im looking for another cheap PC but I dont want to make the same mistake and get something that wont run the monitor at 3440x1440 100hz.
> 
> Should any mobo with a display port run at 3440x1440 100hz? or does it HAVE to be connected to a GPU?
> why wont the acer revo achieve this? im trying to do this as cheap as possible - its just for browing and spreadsheets.


It depends on the graphic card too, without a good/newer GPU you can't go up to 100 Hz on a 3440x1440 resolution. From a quick search it doesn't look like you have any proper GPU on it. Just an iGPU if I'm not mistaken? (I had a really quick look







)


----------



## jacklunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> It depends on the graphic card too, without a good/newer GPU you can't go up to 100 Hz on a 3440x1440 resolution. From a quick search it doesn't look like you have any proper GPU on it. Just an iGPU if I'm not mistaken? (I had a really quick look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You're right







it hasnt got a proper GPU. The whole PC is about the size of a ps4's powerbrick lol

In that case, *I guess i want to find out what the oldest GPU is that would run at 100hz 3440x1440*. Ill buy a barebones PC and get whatever GPU would work on Ebay.


----------



## kanttii

Arrrggghhh... This is now getting the scanlines when FPS falls below 36-38...................AT 60HZ! But I dunno if I dare send it to ASUS because with the 4 PG279Q's the new ones were worse 3 our of 4 times...and the LEDs (Lightpack.tv) I have on it are extremely hard to take off. If I turn g-sync off it improves but then there's the horrible stuttering. Any tips, ideas what to try?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacklunn*
> 
> You're right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it hasnt got a proper GPU. The whole PC is about the size of a ps4's powerbrick lol
> 
> In that case, *I guess i want to find out what the oldest GPU is that would run at 100hz 3440x1440*. Ill buy a barebones PC and get whatever GPU would work on Ebay.


If I recall right (and that is a BIG if) you need a 780 Ti from the 7XX series or any other card from the 9XX or 10XX series for Nvidia at least. But you might want to double check on that as I am not completely sure.


----------



## jacklunn

_"- G-SYNC & 100Hz only supported on GTX 700, GTX 900 and Titan series."
_
760's are pretty cheap these days, sorted!


----------



## aylan1196

Hi any one selling the back shield of the Pg348q which covers the io ?


----------



## Gunfighter7

done that


----------



## Bartholdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacklunn*
> 
> _"- G-SYNC & 100Hz only supported on GTX 700, GTX 900 and Titan series."
> _
> 760's are pretty cheap these days, sorted!


I have two 680OC running 100+ and gsync in BF1...


----------



## jacklunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartholdi*
> 
> I have two 680OC running 100+ and gsync in BF1...


and you're defo getting 100hz ?


----------



## medgart

What resolution options does this monitor offer? Is there 2560 x 1440 option?


----------



## w0lla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> What resolution options does this monitor offer? Is there 2560 x 1440 option?




those are available by default in windows


----------



## mtakala

I've now joined the ultrawide masterrace here with PG348Q.

Some backlight bleed on top left and (to lesser degree) top right. Comparable to the "good" pictures posted on to this thread.

MFG date October 2016.

Panel overclocked at least to 90 Hz. I only have GTX970 so I see no point in getting the last Hz's anyway as of now.

I will post pictures and G-sync/scanline/etc reports when I have time.

I'm now looking how to mount this to a monitor arm that should extend at least 60 cm forwards from the middle of the table (depth 50 cm). Haven't found any yet. I'm considering a wooden CNC-machined plywood contraption that makes a sturdy artificial wall on the table, at around 25cm from the front edge. I will then buy a wall-mount arm to attach to that. So, a good wall-mount arm with long arm should do the trick. Any product recommendations?


----------



## bobfig

look for my post a few pages back for the mount it! mi-751 i even have a pic of it in use. been working fine and have had no issues with it.

post http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/2810#post_25744857


----------



## mtakala

That reaches 42.2 cm from the back end of the desk, so from the middle of my desk it would only extend around 17 cm. That makes it's reach (if installed to the rear edge of the desk) about half what I need!

I have a movable racing simulator rig that I want to have on the front of my desk and the display close to the steering wheel, but I still need to use the display for other gaming and work.

I do know that I will also need to counter-balance the desk system so that it absolutely won't tip over.


----------



## DrockinWV

Thinking about grabbing one of these monitors, is there anything I need to look out for? Also anything else on the horizon that I should wait for, would hate to drop the cash on this if something better comes out in the next few months!


----------



## Williamea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Thinking about grabbing one of these monitors, is there anything I need to look out for? Also anything else on the horizon that I should wait for, would hate to drop the cash on this if something better comes out in the next few months!


Not sure on the next few months. CES is going on so might be some winners from that. I was on the fence for a while and finally jumped...Figured If I kept waiting there would always be something right around the corner.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Williamea*
> 
> Not sure on the next few months. CES is going on so might be some winners from that. I was on the fence for a while and finally jumped...Figured If I kept waiting there would always be something right around the corner.


Yeah that is a good point, how are you like the monitor so far?


----------



## aylan1196

Rog 4ever


----------



## DrockinWV

Looks awesome, hopefully i can sell my PG278Q and then grab one of these!!


----------



## Williamea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Yeah that is a good point, how are you like the monitor so far?


Love it. Only complaint is the base/stand is huge. I don't use the ROG light on it so thinking about getting a mount/arm.


----------



## Metros

After a long break from here, I am still seeing the same issues not being fixed since the release of the monitor.

Scan lines
Flicker at the top 1-2cms
Gray bar going across the top

Anyone actually have a panel without the latter two issues?

I guess if you do have these issues, you could always keep them and get a partial refund when a better monitor comes out, as it seems every monitor has these problems.


----------



## willverduzco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> After a long break from here, I am still seeing the same issues not being fixed since the release of the monitor.
> 
> Scan lines
> Flicker at the top 1-2cms
> Gray bar going across the top
> 
> Anyone actually have a panel without the latter two issues?
> 
> I guess if you do have these issues, you could always keep them and get a partial refund when a better monitor comes out, as it seems every monitor has these problems.


I don't see any scan lines on mine, nor do I have a grey bar on the top. However, I DO get noticeable flicker in the top 1.5 cm if the frame rate varies wildly from inconsistent frame times (e.g. CSGO). In any other game or application, I have no flicker, since my frame rate is either able to run well above 100 (though I cap to within the Gsync range) or still consistent while in gsync range (e.g. Mankind Divided where my TXP consistently achieved 70-100 at max settings, but with more consistent frame times).


----------



## Dicehunter

Got my PG348Q 3 weeks ago from OCUK, Flawless, No stuck or dead pixels, Overclocked straight to 100Hz no hassle.

Loving gaming on this thing, Brilliant experience









Pic taken with a potato.


----------



## Nunzi

No scan lines no dead pixels 100hz for the last 6 months. monitor has ben great


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> No scan lines no dead pixels 100hz for the last 6 months. monitor has ben great


scanning lines are there, you simply do not notice
for fun, try your monitor squander overclocked to 30 fps the basics and you will see the scan lines


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> scanning lines are there, you simply do not notice
> for fun, try your monitor squander overclocked to 30 fps the basics and you will see the scan lines


Still no scan lines. What's new?


----------



## Kazak119

I have a self-hypnosis


----------



## Nunzi

I'm done trying to tell people that not all have SCANE LINES

Have fun & enjoy


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> I'm done trying to tell people that not all have SCANE LINES
> 
> Have fun & enjoy


I believe if you saw with his own eyes. In my experience three monitors have the scan line


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> I'm done trying to tell people that not all have SCANE LINES
> 
> Have fun & enjoy


please make a photo the left side of the screen in the overclocked state with less than 40 fps, through a program of G-SYNC Pendulum Demo


----------



## BlazeGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> I'm done trying to tell people that not all have SCANE LINES
> 
> Have fun & enjoy


All PG348Q and X34 or X34a have scan lines, including yours. You either don't know how to replicate a scenario where these are visible, either you don't know what to look for, either you won't admit having them.


----------



## Kazak119

my last monitor has a scan line only on the left side of the screen, in the middle of their smaller and they are not on the right side. how is this possible?


----------



## Kuat

Guys, how do I turn on the laser Logo? I used to have it lit on all the time, but now it's off.


----------



## Williamea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Guys, how do I turn on the laser Logo? I used to have it lit on all the time, but now it's off.


OSD -> System Setup -> Light in Motion -> Set preferred option


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Williamea*
> 
> OSD -> System Setup -> Light in Motion -> Set preferred option


You rock.

I spent like half an hour in that menu and couldn't figure it out..

What brightness / contrast would you suggest what wouldn't strain the eyes?


----------



## Williamea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> You rock.
> 
> I spent like half an hour in that menu and couldn't figure it out..
> 
> What brightness / contrast would you suggest what wouldn't strain the eyes?


Check out Post 2708
B = 30
C = 50


----------



## aco314

Do you guys think it is wise to purchase this monitor now? Im afraid new models could come out in the near future, with 144hz and maybe better image quality.

So if you were me, would you buy this monitor now? Price in my country (Norway) is 1200$, which is a record low atm.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Williamea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aco314*
> 
> Do you guys think it is wise to purchase this monitor now? Im afraid new models could come out in the near future, with 144hz and maybe better image quality.
> 
> So if you were me, would you buy this monitor now? Price in my country (Norway) is 1200$, which is a record low atm.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


My view of tech is there will Always be something better around the corner. If this monitor fits your needs and the price is right then jump on it. You could always resale it and go for the new item when it hits. You have to also consider the power that would be needed to run the next gen as well. Say the next gen version of this monitor is 4k and 144/ 240hz. You would need A LOT of graphics power to reach that.


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Williamea*
> 
> My view of tech is there will Always be something better around the corner. If this monitor fits your needs and the price is right then jump on it. You could always resale it and go for the new item when it hits. You have to also consider the power that would be needed to run the next gen as well. Say the next gen version of this monitor is 4k and 144/ 240hz. You would need A LOT of graphics power to reach that.


What can you say about his models and prorblemy with scan lines?
you have them when you overloking 100 + g-sync?
if you do not have them could you take a photo of the mountains in the program G-SYNC Pendulum Demo at 40fps


----------



## aco314

Thank you for answering, im think im gonna go for it.
I currently own an GTX 1070, but i plan on upgrading to 1180/1180ti when that arrives (won't be soon).


----------



## SmackHisFace

Hey guys I was wondering if there was any guide to calibrate this monitor. I have no experience at all calibrating monitors and I'm not looking for perfection just want to get the most out of the monitor. Will lowering the brightness help with BLB? Thanks.


----------



## Williamea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> What can you say about his models and prorblemy with scan lines?
> you have them when you overloking 100 + g-sync?
> if you do not have them could you take a photo of the mountains in the program G-SYNC Pendulum Demo at 40fps


I have had no noticeable issues with mine.
Will see about installing the demo to see if I notice anything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Hey guys I was wondering if there was any guide to calibrate this monitor. I have no experience at all calibrating monitors and I'm not looking for perfection just want to get the most out of the monitor. Will lowering the brightness help with BLB? Thanks.


I started with Post 2708


----------



## Kazak119

I am assuming that there are no monitors scan lines as my monitor is only half of the screen the scan line
but this is the third monitor that has the problem scan lines


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aco314*
> 
> Do you guys think it is wise to purchase this monitor now? Im afraid new models could come out in the near future, with 144hz and maybe better image quality.
> 
> So if you were me, would you buy this monitor now? Price in my country (Norway) is 1200$, which is a record low atm.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I hear that newer monitors are coming.

But this is a good monitor, and having played on it, i hardly think you need anything over 100Hz.
100Hz is already pretty freaking good and it's not as demanding (videocard) to drive it, unlike 140hz.

But i'm getting a 49" sony 4k TV anyway because this 34" widescreen is too small for me. I miss my 1600p from the 30" Dell and i just can't adjust to 1440p.


----------



## Battleneter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> But i'm getting a 49" sony 4k TV anyway because this 34" widescreen is too small for me. I miss my 1600p from the 30" Dell and i just can't adjust to 1440p.


Correct sizing is important.

Size is relative to distance, 49" would be a ridiculous size for most standard computer desks requiring fairly significant amounts of head and eye movement especially while gaming, which causes extra fatigue.

For productivity over sizing is far less of a issue and can be a benefit.


----------



## flameprincess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aylan1196*
> 
> Hi any one selling the back shield of the Pg348q which covers the io ?


I have a back shield that I don't need.


----------



## willverduzco

In addition to what others have said, I don't think there's any real competition in the near future in the G-Sync, 34+", Ultrawide space. If there were, we would have seen it at CES. Instead, all we saw was the HP Omen. It has largely the same specs, but uses a VA panel that would likely introduce a whole set of issues that I'd rather avoid.

I would not mind having a screen that's an inch larger, but I would not trade AH-IPS for VA, even if it means losing out on that extra inch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aco314*
> 
> Do you guys think it is wise to purchase this monitor now? Im afraid new models could come out in the near future, with 144hz and maybe better image quality.
> 
> So if you were me, would you buy this monitor now? Price in my country (Norway) is 1200$, which is a record low atm.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Thinking about grabbing one of these monitors, is there anything I need to look out for? Also anything else on the horizon that I should wait for, would hate to drop the cash on this if something better comes out in the next few months!


----------



## medgart

What happens when you play older games that don't support 21:9? You can play them at 16:9 with black bars on the sides or the picture is stretched on the whole screen?


----------



## aylan1196

U can play on both options side black bars or stretched


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willverduzco*
> 
> In addition to what others have said, I don't think there's any real competition in the near future in the G-Sync, 34+", Ultrawide space. If there were, we would have seen it at CES. Instead, all we saw was the HP Omen. It has largely the same specs, but uses a VA panel that would likely introduce a whole set of issues that I'd rather avoid.
> 
> I would not mind having a screen that's an inch larger, but I would not trade AH-IPS for VA, even if it means losing out on that extra inch.


Asus is dominating a gaming market with their monitors. They established themselves way ahead of everyone else. People may express their dissatisfaction about different issues but undeniably Asus is the brand to go in terms of features, design and quality. Their OSD is just great, even Dell doesn't come close.


----------



## PopeBenedict

Hello,
I got this monitor less than a week ago. In general it is very good and has no problems like dead/stuck pixels, scan lines, easily reaches 100 Hz, etc. The monitor is great and has an excellent picture quality in games. The only this that is bothering me a bit is the backlight bleed. Being that it costs over 1000 euro makes me wonder if having the level of bleeding I see is acceptable for an IPS panel like this one or not. Should I send the back to the shop (I can return it within 14 days) and as for a new one or not? Please give me your opinion.


----------



## Auril

Hi.
I bought PG348Q and find that something wrong happen in overclock mode (75-100Hz)
60Hz Mode:


http://imgur.com/qCPUToY

75-100Hz Overclock Mode:


http://imgur.com/tOUuXFZ

I tried to change based Dsiplay Port cable, changed videocard 980ti on gtx1080- it's not help. =((


----------



## aylan1196

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Auril*
> 
> Hi.
> I bought PG348Q and find that something wrong happen in overclock mode (75-100Hz)
> 60Hz Mode:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/qCPUToY
> 
> 75-100Hz Overclock Mode:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tOUuXFZ
> 
> I tried to change based Dsiplay Port cable, changed videocard 980ti on gtx1080- it's not help. =((


cant see what's wrong exactly it seems brighter when U over lock ?
Maybe do clean install with ddu and get the latest driver for ur gpu ?!


----------



## Auril

It's not just brighter, it's looks like old TN monitor. Some green and yellow colors on dark objects and bright spots.
Yes, I tried different drivers and 2 videocards, this effect appears only on 75-100HZ mode.


----------



## Williamea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopeBenedict*
> 
> Hello,
> I got this monitor less than a week ago. In general it is very good and has no problems like dead/stuck pixels, scan lines, easily reaches 100 Hz, etc. The monitor is great and has an excellent picture quality in games. The only this that is bothering me a bit is the backlight bleed. Being that it costs over 1000 euro makes me wonder if having the level of bleeding I see is acceptable for an IPS panel like this one or not. Should I send the back to the shop (I can return it within 14 days) and as for a new one or not? Please give me your opinion.


Here are some examples of mine:
Brightness = 30
Contrast = 50


----------



## flameprincess

Been using my PG348Q for a few days, and one day I was playing Overwatch... and it looked like a big burn mark in the middle of the screen. I turned off the screen, and back on and it was gone. Now, I was just browsing the internet, and the same thing happened but on the left of the screen.

What's the matter with it...


----------



## w0lla

when you post your BLB please state what brightness you use.


----------



## PopeBenedict

I use TFT central's posted settings:

Brightness: 27
Contrast: 50


----------



## w0lla

Camera settings also affect how BLB is presented.

Your BLB looks alot like mine. Nothing I'm bothered with anymore...=)


----------



## medgart

If anyone has this monitor and another one that is 144Hz (or more) - can you feel a big difference between 100Hz and 144Hz?


----------



## uio77

Mine is arriving today. I'll update if any issue is found.


----------



## aylan1196

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> If anyone has this monitor and another one that is 144Hz (or more) - can you feel a big difference between 100Hz and 144Hz?


I don't know guys but better Rma those units it seems defective or need a visit to the service center ....I got mine from ocuk and had little problems and did an rma and my unit is so far great after a 2 day visit to Asus service center and I was told that they updated the monitor firmware but I don't know how to check it out
I have Pg348q 100hz and pg279q165hz and there is a difference but not by a great margin
If u want smoothness and immersion 3rd person and 1st person single player it's the ultrawide ... if u want smoothness and fast paced fps competitive gaming it's the 144hz 16:9


----------



## outofmyheadyo

This thing is on sale right now 999€ not sure if I should grab it or not ? Coming from a 24" Dell S2417DG







wich is 165HZ and also gsync, but the thing is it`s small and TN or does this ASUS still have terrible quality control and about 95 out of 100 monitors have unusable backlight bleeding ?


----------



## Williamea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> This thing is on sale right now 999€ not sure if I should grab it or not ? Coming from a 24" Dell S2417DG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wich is 165HZ and also gsync, but the thing is it`s small and TN or does this ASUS still have terrible quality control and about 95 out of 100 monitors have unusable backlight bleeding ?


Regardless of what they say.....size DOES matter


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willverduzco*
> 
> I don't see any scan lines on mine, nor do I have a grey bar on the top. However, I DO get noticeable flicker in the top 1.5 cm if the frame rate varies wildly from inconsistent frame times (e.g. CSGO). In any other game or application, I have no flicker, since my frame rate is either able to run well above 100 (though I cap to within the Gsync range) or still consistent while in gsync range (e.g. Mankind Divided where my TXP consistently achieved 70-100 at max settings, but with more consistent frame times).


All monitors have the gray bar, even the ACER Predator X34 has it.


----------



## StreaMRoLLeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aylan1196*
> 
> I don't know guys but better Rma those units it seems defective or need a visit to the service center ....I got mine from ocuk and had little problems and did an rma and my unit is so far great after a 2 day visit to Asus service center and I was told that they updated the monitor firmware but I don't know how to check it out
> I have Pg348q 100hz and pg279q165hz and there is a difference but not by a great margin
> If u want smoothness and immersion 3rd person and 1st person single player it's the ultrawide ... if u want smoothness and fast paced fps competitive gaming it's the 144hz 16:9


Ask / Call them how to check it out and how can we do it ? please


----------



## SmackHisFace

Hi guys, Im limiting my FPS in games to 98 FPS as I heard this is ideal to keep Gsync active while preventing Vsync from activating. The thing is when I limit my FPS to 98 in games like OW, BF1, pretty much any game afterburner and in game FPS counter show a max of 98 fps but the monitors built in HZ counter regularly rises to 100. Does this mean that GSYNC is turning off and VSYNC is kicking in? Which readings do I trust? What do you guys Cap your FPS to to keep Gsync active? I have seen from multiple sources that 98fps cap through either the in game setting or Riva tuner is ideal but the readings from my monitor are confusing me.






http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3073


----------



## adamrza

Can a kind soul please Dropbox the inf file that's on the CD for this monitor and link it here ... I don't have a CD rom


----------



## willverduzco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Hi guys, Im limiting my FPS in games to 98 FPS as I heard this is ideal to keep Gsync active while preventing Vsync from activating. The thing is when I limit my FPS to 98 in games like OW, BF1, pretty much any game afterburner and in game FPS counter show a max of 98 fps but the monitors built in HZ counter regularly rises to 100. Does this mean that GSYNC is turning off and VSYNC is kicking in? Which readings do I trust? What do you guys Cap your FPS to to keep Gsync active? I have seen from multiple sources that 98fps cap through either the in game setting or Riva tuner is ideal but the readings from my monitor are confusing me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3073


Precisely what you are fearing. Once you hit an instantaneous 100 fps (not a per-second averaged 100, which is reported by most stats utilities), you are outside of gsync range for that short duration (if you didn't enable vsync). If you DID enable vsync, then it will indeed turn on for that miniscule amount of time. In most games, I just leave Vsync + Gsync enabled. However in csgo, which has wildly variable frame times, I set my fps_max command to 95 (since then it'll go from 92-98 instantaneous and never hit the vsync framerate. 98 was too close to 100 for me, as I kept on hitting 100.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Why would u limit ur fps to under 100 ins cs the game wants 300+


----------



## willverduzco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Why would u limit ur fps to under 100 ins cs the game wants 300+


Not necessarily. I limit to 95 to get all the benefits of gsync (smooth gameplay and no tearing) without the lag of vsync. Several published input lag tests on CSGO show minimal benefits past 100 fps where it'll go down from ~35 ms at 100 fps to 25-30 ms at 300+ fps.

Maybe if I were a global elite player, I'd benefit from 10 ms quicker response time, but I'm "only" a legendary eagle master, and the ever so slight advantage I'd get in response time is far outweighed by not wanting to gouge out my eyes looking at tearing and stutter caused by inconsistent frame times (despite the high fps).


----------



## adamrza

ok if anyone wants it here is the Rog pg348q CD stuff including the inf files. (If you really want device manger to say pg348q instead if generic monitor )

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bbsesl3bstizkql/AAD6TmflR19Jnp_i_fY5bD60a?dl=0


----------



## StreaMRoLLeR

Anyone have slight coil whine on Google Chrome white background tabs ( i ve got no coil whine in paint white screen).Buzz is coming behind asus logo and behind middle. I assume its coming from G-SYNC module because i tested with hdmi input 50hz 3440x1440 via laptop didnt notice any coil whine.

edit: downclocked to 80hz and coil whine is gone i think i switch 80-100 in gaming / surfing sessions


----------



## Stigmatta

Any news on a newer version of this monitor coming in 2017? Or something completely different from ASUS? Im really debating on pulling the trigger on one of these or an Acer X34P when it hits...


----------



## Radox-0

Nope or not that I have seen. X34P is only a minor tweak anyways, slightly steeper curve, 100hz out the box (though most panels can do 100hz it seems these days, so expect it will just be set to 100hz out the factory) and a new navigation method which looks to be copied from this ASUS anyways.

There is a 100hz G-Sync VA panel however at 3440 x 1440 coming out by AOC in March: AOC AGON AG352UCG http://hexus.net/tech/news/monitors/101629-aoc-agon-ag352ucg-35-inch-curved-g-sync-monitor-launched/

Remains to be see how it fairs though, but could be a nice alternative


----------



## Assassin O

Hey guys I have owned my pg348q since summer and have yet to use the driver CD. I have no problems out of my monitor and was wondering if there was any benefits on using it.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assassin O*
> 
> Hey guys I have owned my pg348q since summer and have yet to use the driver CD. I have no problems out of my monitor and was wondering if there was any benefits on using it.


I've never used the CD that's come with any of my computer purchases. The drivers are more than likely outdated, and you can get everything from the manufactures website anyway.


----------



## Stigmatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Nope or not that I have seen. X34P is only a minor tweak anyways, slightly steeper curve, 100hz out the box (though most panels can do 100hz it seems these days, so expect it will just be set to 100hz out the factory) and a new navigation method which looks to be copied from this ASUS anyways.
> 
> There is a 100hz G-Sync VA panel however at 3440 x 1440 coming out by AOC in March: AOC AGON AG352UCG http://hexus.net/tech/news/monitors/101629-aoc-agon-ag352ucg-35-inch-curved-g-sync-monitor-launched/
> 
> Remains to be see how it fairs though, but could be a nice alternative


That AOC looks pretty nice. I also will probably wait and see how the ROG Swift PG27UQ 4K monitor turns out cuz id like to play XBOX ONE on an actual 4K monitor and not just my 4K TV or my ACER XB271HU.


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I've never used the CD that's come with any of my computer purchases. The drivers are more than likely outdated, and you can get everything from the manufactures website anyway.


Checked ASUS website NO drivers........ so get out that CDROM,.LOL

A few posts back i think some one posted a link to download them


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Checked ASUS website NO drivers........ so get out that CDROM,.LOL
> 
> A few posts back i think some one posted a link to download them


Does anybody still even have a disc drive installed lol


----------



## Tomtom3989

Do you get scan lines if you don't overlook this monitor. Or is it g-sync that causes them. I've read conflicting reports of both. Also without over clocking the monitor is the max refresh rate 60 or 75.
I've gotta unopened pg279q delivered today but I'm so tempted by the ultrawide and it seems to have better quality control. Main concern is dead pixels.


----------



## Stigmatta

I believe this monitor is native 60hz refresh rate and you have to overclock it to be 100hz, correct?


----------



## flameprincess

Correct.


----------



## Tomtom3989

Just receive my Monitor and it's perfect apart from this. It is like a bug or bit of dust behind screen. I've tried gently tapping it and rubbing it. What do you think


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomtom3989*
> 
> 
> Just receive my Monitor and it's perfect apart from this. It is like a bug or bit of dust behind screen. I've tried gently tapping it and rubbing it. What do you think


dead pixel


----------



## Tomtom3989

Here is a better pic. It doesn't look like a dead pixel in person because it isn't square in shape. Upon closing inspection it's like a smudge behind the screen. But I'm no expert so you could be right. Ive requested a replacement Because for the money it should not be there.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomtom3989*
> 
> Do you get scan lines if you don't overlook this monitor. Or is it g-sync that causes them. I've read conflicting reports of both. Also without over clocking the monitor is the max refresh rate 60 or 75.
> I've gotta unopened pg279q delivered today but I'm so tempted by the ultrawide and it seems to have better quality control. Main concern is dead pixels.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> I believe this monitor is native 60hz refresh rate and you have to overclock it to be 100hz, correct?


Native 60hz yes and it needs to be overclocked from the monitor settings like stated previously to get higher refresh rates.

I get scanlines with no overclocking too, when GPU usage is very high and GPS goes below 40 or so (tested with gtx 970&1080). With overclocking it's always there. If I turn g-sync off its much less noticeable but it's still there... Thinking about RMA but I've had this for over 10 months and my LED strips would take ages to peel off.... And since it seems to be there in just about every unit I dunno if it's worth the hassle...


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomtom3989*
> 
> 
> Here is a better pic. It doesn't look like a dead pixel in person because it isn't square in shape. Upon closing inspection it's like a smudge behind the screen. But I'm no expert so you could be right. Ive requested a replacement Because for the money it should not be there.


get a small suction cup and out it over that area and pull gently. had that happen with a tv and that got the bug that was under the screen out.


----------



## lexlutha111384

just got one of these badboys the other day. Will post pics soon


----------



## lexlutha111384




----------



## lexlutha111384




----------



## Tomtom3989

Does yours have any dirt or dead pixels. I only ask because I'm contemplating keeping it because of two reasons. This one has no backlight bleed and only a tiny bit of glow and the dead pixel or dust being on the bottom left is in a location that you have to look for. Putting the taskbar on the left has sorted it out when not gaming. It is epic and I don't want to go. No amount of Video reviews can do it justice.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*


What is the viewing distance in this picture ?
Opinions vary on the exact screen size to distance but your eyes hurt if you play on 34' so close.


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> What is the viewing distance in this picture ?
> Opinions vary on the exact screen size to distance but your eyes hurt if you play on 34' so close.


and at such a distance would be greatly visible scan line


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*


WELCOME! Wooow cool setup! I love that mouse pad... What's the headset holder?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> What is the viewing distance in this picture ?
> Opinions vary on the exact screen size to distance but your eyes hurt if you play on 34' so close.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> and at such a distance would be greatly visible scan line


You could be a bit more cheerful guys







it's still a great monitor no matter if some of us don't like the possible issues. For me they're okay. If they're not okay for you and you really own one of these, it'd still be good of you to be nicer and not so negative about this







I love my monitor for example. Sure there are scanlines but no matter, it's the monitor with the least issues I've ever had so I'm definitely enjoying it.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> What is the viewing distance in this picture ?
> Opinions vary on the exact screen size to distance but your eyes hurt if you play on 34' so close.


To be fair a 34ft monitor i wouldnt want too cles to me. Maybe 15ft away









Now thats over mine is on a arm so i can swing it closer, farther or even 90° so i can watch in bed when going to sleep. Mine sits maybe 3-4 ft from my face and been good. I came from using a 40" tv to this so all the nitpicky stuff like blb and scan lines i haven really noticed.


----------



## ziocomposite

Personally, about an arms distance (finger - shoulder) 26-36in / 66-91cm.

Majority of usage at night w/bias lighting. Brightness is usually at 50(Day) since I'm too lazy to switch back to 35 at night =P


----------



## BigButa

Well, I just got my PG348Q yesterday. I'm enamored with it but, after using a very glossy screen for so long before this, I just can't get used to this anti-glare coating. The colors are so much richer on the glossy, and I can make out the grainy texture of the anti-glare coating, especially on dark gray/black screens.

I have read that the coating can be taken off by leaving some wet paper towels on it for about 5 hours, but I'm leery of doing anything that will void the warranty on a $1,200 monitor. I plan on trying to get ahold of ASUS about the proper way to remove the coating but, in the meantime, has anyone had any experience with the process? I guess I'm just looking for someone to give me the confidence to give it a shot.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigButa*
> 
> Well, I just got my PG348Q yesterday. I'm enamored with it but, after using a very glossy screen for so long before this, I just can't get used to this anti-glare coating. The colors are so much richer on the glossy, and I can make out the grainy texture of the anti-glare coating, especially on dark gray/black screens.
> 
> I have read that the coating can be taken off by leaving some wet paper towels on it for about 5 hours, but I'm leery of doing anything that will void the warranty on a $1,200 monitor. I plan on trying to get ahold of ASUS about the proper way to remove the coating but, in the meantime, has anyone had any experience with the process? I guess I'm just looking for someone to give me the confidence to give it a shot.


Some detailed notes and tips on the process that can be adapted to this too...

I've only removed it from a cheap TN monitor, BenQ. It did make colors and contrast about 10% better and the feeling was pretty great







it had a very grainy, yellowish and blurring AG filter.

This PG348Q AG filter/layer/whatever is like 60% less grainy and disturbing than that... I've been contemplating taking it off too but I just don't dare since this was so expensive as you said! There's always the risk that something goes wrong... Like it did with the old monitor: water got through the polarizing layer and made the monitor full of rainbows for 3 months until it dried off. I kept it on as much as possible at high brightness to help the drying process of the polarizer.

Some tips if you are going to try it:
1. Look for a complete guide on how to do it, there are many for Dell monitors, and adapt it to your situation. That way you can go through the steps in detail with pictures and find out what parts to protect with towels and how little water you only need etc
2. When you've put the panel on a flat surface, have protected the necessary areas with towels, have added the wet paper towels on it, try very carefully if a corner starts to peel off. We have no idea how strong the adhesive is in this so if it's checked like every half an hour, an accurate duration can be found. Be sure to be careful and gentle as pulling it off forcefully can and most usually will damage the other layers!
3. When pulling the AG filter/layer/thing off, it might be best to do it diagonally instead of horizontally and vertically to further avoid affecting the other layers. Don't pull straight up or on at over 90 degree angle, that caused a diagonal striped pattern for me. Still it has to be something between 60-90 degrees I guess...
4. You'll know it's good to go when it goes off quite easily withot much force, as the guides might say. Because of the curve on this monitor, the towels can't be too wet because then some of the extra water would go to the middle and through the other layers faster than on the edges, causing problems, so it needs some experimenting!







then again the curve is much more subtle than on for example the Samsung VA curved small monitor. On my flat 24" BenQ TN (G2320HDB) not all the paper towels were exactly as wet as others so the effect wasn't even. It left some glue marks and scrapes but I got them off by carefully rubbing it to one direction only with alcohol-treated microfiber cloth. Even that left one tiny scratch!
5. When cleaning the monitor afterwards, use only a very soft microfiber cloth and blow from some distance away to get the dust off because just about anything will scratch it very, very easily! The AG layer usually has anti-scratch effects too. Best not to touch it as little as possible and not let anyone else but you handle it.

Removing the anti-glare layer/filter/coating/whatisitcalled DOES make colors and especially contrast better (which enhances colors even further), makes the image clearer as we see the actual pixels instead of the sparkling anti-glare stuff, makes this more like a window to another world.... But there are the risks and challenges and I'm not sure if I'd dare do it myself unless I had some kind of a guarantee I'd get a new one for close to zero costs if I mess up. Dunno if anyone has done it to this monitor yet.

If you do it, GOOD LUCK and please keep us posted, but if you don't no one can blame you because it's a HUGE risk with literally over a TON to waste if something goes wrong! I'm scared even thinking about it


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziocomposite*
> 
> Personally, about an arms distance (finger - shoulder) 26-36in / 66-91cm.
> 
> Majority of usage at night w/bias lighting. Brightness is usually at 50(Day) since I'm too lazy to switch back to 35 at night =P


Thanks a lot , it will help for next buyers


----------



## Stigmatta

Saw one of these in Microcenter yesterday. Was so tempted to buy it but didnt lol. They had it at 100hz and i didnt notice any problems with it, although id like to know if there is a new version coming out this year. Not too mention i really wanna see what the prices will be on these new 4K monitors coming...ugh so many decisions!


----------



## wRRM

I got one of these screens last week and i love it.

It was priced at 1137$ instead of the usual 1486$ in Sweden.

I followed the settings in the post from way back and love the results.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomtom3989*
> 
> 
> Here is a better pic. It doesn't look like a dead pixel in person because it isn't square in shape. Upon closing inspection it's like a smudge behind the screen. But I'm no expert so you could be right. Ive requested a replacement Because for the money it should not be there.


Definitely it's not a dead pixel, the smudge is too big for only a one dead pixel.

I had the exact same issue, it's not accettable for this high price tag monitor, I got a refund.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> Saw one of these in Microcenter yesterday. Was so tempted to buy it but didnt lol. They had it at 100hz and i didnt notice any problems with it, although id like to know if there is a new version coming out this year. Not too mention i really wanna see what the prices will be on these new 4K monitors coming...ugh so many decisions!


We will not be getting a 3440x1440p 144hz monitor until early next year


----------



## Bammeles

Hi everyone,

I am new here. Proud owner of a brand spanking new PG348Q. I have a question. Is there anyone here using a 10 meter cable and getting both 3440x1440 and 100Hz?? I am reading that it cannot be done, but I am really hoping I am missing something. I have been reading through this forum for about some 40 pages trying to find some answers, but to no avail. My setup involves two screens in different rooms, and going back to the drawing board so close to the finish is not exactly plan A...

I am googling as we speak, trying to find a solution myself, but thought you guys might know...

Cheers


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bammeles*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new here. Proud owner of a brand spanking new PG348Q. I have a question. Is there anyone here using a 10 meter cable and getting both 3440x1440 and 100Hz?? I am reading that it cannot be done, but I am really hoping I am missing something. I have been reading through this forum for about some 40 pages trying to find some answers, but to no avail. My setup involves two screens in different rooms, and going back to the drawing board so close to the finish is not exactly plan A...
> 
> I am googling as we speak, trying to find a solution myself, but thought you guys might know...
> 
> Cheers


I would say it is possible, however, you would need to get an extremely good cable. Let's see if anyone else has any opinion


----------



## Sniiiface

Hello my fellow PG'ers

I just recieved my montior, after mounting it to my wall-arm I'm not sure if I should be disappointed or not.


Is this something I should return?

Best regards,
Sni


----------



## bobfig

cameras tend to exadurate the bleed some. this is normal for ips panels and will only effect it when there is a bunch of black in the areas.just calabrate it using ether one of the set ups in this thread or use one of the 2 on tftcenteral.com (i think thats it) web sight and run it for a week.


----------



## lexlutha111384

I have a question, so I have noticed that games run slot smoother on this monitor when I enable gsync and vsync in game. At first I thought my monitors gsync module was faulty but it is a massive difference between gsync on and off. So I know it's working, but when I'm playing any game with just gsync enabled, the game seems stuttery and there are very slight tears if u move the camera quickly. When I enable vsync the game is butter smooth. I am definitely getting above 60 hz as well. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniiiface*
> 
> Hello my fellow PG'ers
> 
> I just recieved my montior, after mounting it to my wall-arm I'm not sure if I should be disappointed or not.
> 
> 
> Is this something I should return?
> 
> Best regards,
> Sni


Is this how you see with your own eyes? If so its bad.


----------



## Sniiiface

I don't notice it that much, if its not a black picture\movie\game.. but the colours are weird at the bottom left aswell, abit darkish I guess..

I'm just wondering, if I RMA this, am I in risk of getting a even worse panel? Should I look at the x34a?


----------



## Sniiiface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Is this how you see with your own eyes? If so its bad.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniiiface*
> 
> I don't notice it that much, if its not a black picture\movie\game.. but the colours are weird at the bottom left aswell, abit darkish I guess..
> 
> I'm just wondering, if I RMA this, am I in risk of getting a even worse panel? Should I look at the x34a?


Lowering the brightness can help a bit for the glow and bb, about 30% should be fine.


----------



## remedy1978

Does anyone else notice the monitor blinks for a second when turning back on? If my screen is asleep and I wake it up, it comes on, blinks off for a second then comes back on.


----------



## Halciet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedy1978*
> 
> Does anyone else notice the monitor blinks for a second when turning back on? If my screen is asleep and I wake it up, it comes on, blinks off for a second then comes back on.


I think that's a result of it being set to "DisplayPort Deep Sleep". If you go into the Menu, down to "System Setup", then scroll down, you can uncheck the option.

I had turned it off, and it improved my general experience with the monitor, but I had to turn it back on when I installed Bias Lighting, because otherwise the lighting wouldn't turn off when the monitor went to sleep.


----------



## lowmotion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedy1978*
> 
> Does anyone else notice the monitor blinks for a second when turning back on? If my screen is asleep and I wake it up, it comes on, blinks off for a second then comes back on.


Did you install the Inf Driver?

Well in my opinion the driver might be a problem and not a solution.


----------



## comptrekkie

Just ordered one from Newegg! It will be here Thursday. I will post pics and impressions this weekend.


----------



## TMRaven

I ordered a refurbished PG348Q off of newegg. The quality control on the one I got seems to be on par or slightly better than what most others get. Yes it has a little more IPS glow than my previous BenQ 27inch 1440p screen. Yes, there's a small area on the top-left corner of the screen with a little bit of light bleed. Yes, when overclocked to 100hz, the monitor has a very faint coil whine, but these are the only nitpicks I can take away from it. My unit has no dead pixels or deal-breaking light bleed. The coil whine is only noticeable during late night hours or early morning hours when nothing else is going on, and changing it back to 60fps for general purpose computing mitigates the noise anyways.

The added horizontal screen real-estate and cinematic experience you get while gaming is just too epic to nitpick the monitor's small flaws.

I keep my unit on racing mode, with 10 brightness, 43 contrast,and 100R/97G/98B color temp. In the nvidia control panel I set gamma to .9, and digital vibrance to 55%. These are the settings I find to be the most pleasing and accurate to my BenQ monitor and previous 27 inch iMac's monitor. I am a digital artist, and I absolutely hate 6500k cool white calibrated monitors.

Here is a pic:


----------



## holoboots

Hello guys,

I followed this forum for a while now and I wanna thank you for making things clear for me and other guys.
I got this monitor a few days ago and everything seems alright, but it has kinda the same problems as everybody has. I nit-pick all my bought items but this monitor actually made me learn something about myself and that's that I will accept flaws when there's nothing better to get








Nevertheless, I noticed something (not while nit-picking the flaws) - in the left-top corner I can see the rows of pixels on light colors. Everything in that area seems not as smooth as everywhere else, so I just wanted to ask if this is a common trait or is it just mine.

Thank you.


----------



## jamaalkellbass

This is my transformation from expensive MSI gt72 laptop...


to Desktop PC, PG348Q , gtx1080, 6700k (thank god







)


and evolved to this...


i finally removed that massive and ugly monitor stand with desk arm, best move ever.



game on!


----------



## Nunzi

I love the monitor stand


----------



## ziocomposite

Only thing missing is a "Case" panel for the Desktop








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaalkellbass*
> 
> .


----------



## jamaalkellbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziocomposite*
> 
> Only thing missing is a "Case" panel for the Desktop


Would be nice







in fact, thats a transparent monitor as case side window i think, so i would have triple display setup


----------



## starsailor

Hello Everyone!

This is my first post here and English is not my first language, sorry in advance if i make any mistakes.

I bought this 2 weeks ago, Manufacture date is December 2016

Overclocks to 100Hz no problems.

No dead/stuck pixels

No coil whine (i did a test, full screen web browser, pure black, then i switched to pure white, nothing can be heared facing the screen, if i move my ear to the back of the screen there is a very low buzzing but you need to try hard to hear it







)

I have very very minor bright spots (yellowish) at the corners, much better than some examples i have seen here but i cant be sure if they are BLB or IPS Glow here is characteristics of the monitor i tested in 50 Brightnest and 50 Contrast with pure black background and in a dark room;

- They are impossible to notice unless i have pure black screen in a dark room.

- They change intensity as i move my head to left right and up down, the brightness at left goes away completely if i move my head to left and the brightness at right goes away when i move my head right, when i position my monitor directly looking at the middle they are almost non existent.

- Setting the brightness up or down has very little effect on them.

- If i lightly swipe my finger on the area it changes intensity, there is even some sweet spot that when i push (not even push just a little touch) it goes away completely.

Overall i am very happy with it but i have a problem;

Yesterday i shut down and cleaned my monitor with fibercloth dampened lightly with tap water and started from bottom left side of the screen, working my way to the upper left corner.

After it was all clean (at that point i cleaned only 1/3 portion on the left of the screen) i was checking closer if any residue left before i moved to do the same to the mid section. Nothing could be seen all looked perfect but when i turn on flashlight on my phone and inspect closer i see 8-9 small round spots, biggest is about half CM in diameter, they wont show up when i point light directly at them but can be seen when i put the light from a shallow angle.

*I tried to wipe them away but they are always there. When i breathe on them (like when you clean glasses) all the area fogs up but these spots dont get fogged.*

Then to check if these was caused by my cleaning i inspected the other parts of the screen that i havent cleaned yet and there are also a few in other corners too. I powered on the monitor and did some tests if the image is dissorted by these spots but again it doesnt make any difference.

Again this has zero effect on usage, also they cannot be noticed with naked eye.

*So i am wondering if you guys have the same?
You can check by just breathing on your screen corner and see if there is any spots that wont fog up.*

What might have caused this? Was it like that since from start and it might be i just realized?
Is this a defect or normal, i paid 1700 USD for this monitor (thanks to stupid taxes in my country) and i was happy i had no issues and won ips lottery but i am not sure now.

Sorry for very long post and thank you for your time


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMRaven*
> 
> Here is a pic:


Could you share that wallpaper please? Your setup looks awesome


----------



## jamaalkellbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniiiface*
> 
> Hello my fellow PG'ers
> 
> I just recieved my montior, after mounting it to my wall-arm I'm not sure if I should be disappointed or not.
> 
> 
> Is this something I should return?
> 
> Best regards,
> Sni


I think it's perfectly fine. Yellowish color is usually IPS glow, not blb. And that is what you get with every IPS panel. Try to take picture with iso200 with recommended monitor brightness set to 29.
It seems like you set a brightness too high and camera made it overexposured. Every PG348Q has ips glow, blb, coil whine on very white backgrounds and high brightness, dark bar on top with flickering on unstable fps with G-sync, and scanlines when overclocked. Some don't even notice that. I have all of that flaws but not a deal breaker. That's how it works u guess.


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaalkellbass*
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine. Yellowish color is usually IPS glow, not blb. And that is what you get with every IPS panel. Try to take picture with iso200 with recommended monitor brightness set to 29.
> It seems like you set a brightness too high and camera made it overexposured. Every PG348Q has ips glow, blb, coil whine on very white backgrounds and high brightness, dark bar on top with flickering on unstable fps with G-sync, and scanlines when overclocked. Some don't even notice that. I have all of that flaws but not a deal breaker. That's how it works u guess.


I'm sorry to say but that is not IPS glow, for a start IPS glow is mostly uniform and silvery white (shifting with viewing angle), with a different shade for VA panels.

The sickly yellow/red tones, bright blues/whites in the very corners/edges is BLB, if it stays there as you change viewing angle. You will get a different bloom effect as the angle changes but essentially the bright spots at the edges will remain and bleed out to near region.

Best way to check is to sit far enough back as to negate IPS glow, set brightness to everyday use, and check from there. Move position to see if it essentials remains constant.


----------



## jamaalkellbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I have a question, so I have noticed that games run slot smoother on this monitor when I enable gsync and vsync in game. At first I thought my monitors gsync module was faulty but it is a massive difference between gsync on and off. So I know it's working, but when I'm playing any game with just gsync enabled, the game seems stuttery and there are very slight tears if u move the camera quickly. When I enable vsync the game is butter smooth. I am definitely getting above 60 hz as well. Anyone else notice this?


I played a lot with G-sync settings.
To let G-sync work properly, in GeForce control panel, in general, turn G-sync on, and V-sync on, and in-game V-sync must be turned OFF. G-Sync has its own V-sync when fps goes above 100 fps. Set power management to optimal, because if you set maximum performance, your gpu will go max usage and temps even on desktop. You only turn off G-sync, v-sync, and set maximum performance when you benchmark to set loose fps. Also, turn on G-sync indicator in control panel when you click on G-sync then on upper tab named Display, check G-sync indicator. Mine G-sync is set to full screen only, because when it's set to all windows, I'm getting stuttering and fps drop one many apps in Windows (gigabyte system apps, kodi, origin, browsers etx). and That's what i learned, correct me if I'm wrong. Hope it helps. Greetings


----------



## TMRaven

Easiest way to tell if it's IPS glow is to move your head from side to side of the corner bleed. If it's more apparent as you're centered on the screen compared and mostly goes away when you center your vision on the spot of the effect, then it's IPS glow. If you see semi-oval shapes of light around the edges even when your vision is directly in front of the effect, then it's bleed. From what I can take away from those pictures, it looks as that the first picture shows IPS glow on bottom-left corner of screen, with backlight bleeding on top two corners, and second picture shows IPS glow on all 4 corners.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narremans*
> 
> Could you share that wallpaper please? Your setup looks awesome


http://wallpaperswide.com/young_forest-wallpapers.html


----------



## dboythagr8

Test drove this monitor for about 20 minutes at Frys. It's huge. How is game support for this resolution? Any word on a successor?


----------



## TMRaven

Almost all recent titles will have native support for 3440x1440. Compared to 2560x1440, FPS on most games seems to lower by around 25%. I'm using an i5 6500 and GTX 1070.

I really wish there were a successor in the works. If Asus can make an IPS panel at 4k resolution and 144hz refresh with a full array quantum dot backlight for native HDR support, why can't they do it for their curved ultrawide?


----------



## comptrekkie

Got everything setup. Love the new monitor no complaints. And Pics as promised.


----------



## bobfig

congrats now get a monitor arm and love it even more


----------



## Nick7269

I picked up one of these bad boys recently. I love the color and the fact that it can be over clocked to 100hz. It took me no time at all to decide it was too low using the factory stand. I did not care for the large foot print either, so I used the vesa mount to raise it up. That also clears up the foot print issue, clearing up valuable desk space. I am still playing around with different settings trying to see if I like one more than the other. I personally have not been able to find any negative issues with the monitor quality or performance.
I have a couple questions for you guys though....
1: do you prefer gsync on or off?
2: do you think running it at 100hz will shorten the life expectancy of the monitor?


----------



## ziocomposite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick7269*
> 
> I have a couple questions for you guys though....
> 1: do you prefer gsync on or off?
> 2: do you think running it at 100hz will shorten the life expectancy of the monitor?


Welcome bro!

1.gsync most definitely on. No downside to having it on
2. None that I know of/experience.


----------



## Nunzi

1.Gsync on
2. I keep it @ 100hz 24/7


----------



## pslate

Does anyone know how to remove the bottom bezel? I'm not a fan of the dark gray and wanted to paint it white or black. Has anyone else done this?


----------



## Nick7269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pslate*
> 
> Does anyone know how to remove the bottom bezel? I'm not a fan of the dark gray and wanted to paint it white or black. Has anyone else done this?


I don't know how to take it apart, but like a lot of modern electronics, it looks like areas are snapped together. I guess you could lay it down on the face and remove all the screws you can see off the back and start trying to pop it apart.
If I was you, I would take another approach though. I noticed there is a small space between the monitor and the bezel. I would slide paper down between the two and tape off everything else. Clean/ prep it very well, use paint adhesive promotor before quality paint. This way you don't have to worry about damaging it taking it apart/ reassembling.


----------



## dboythagr8

Those that are using mounts for this monitor, which are you using?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Those that are using mounts for this monitor, which are you using?


im using the mount it mi-751 https://smile.amazon.com/Mount-MI-751-Adjustable-Articulating-Insignia/dp/B0052ATODM/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_img_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=RR7C7ZBWPWJ40JVEMKP3

pic in post http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/2810#post_25744857


----------



## Williamea

Finally mounted using my older dual monitor mount. Might swap to an arm at some point and still need to clean up the cables.


----------



## Nick7269

I'm using this mount
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16850000336&ignorebbr=1&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Accessories+-+Monitors-_-N82E16850000336&gclid=CP3slvuxjtICFUsvgQodf-YBpw&gclsrc=aw.ds
The pictures are showing a clamp on the side of the desk. I'm not using that attachment, I drilled a hole in the middle of my desk and using a different style clamp in the middle of the desk. So it has more options available than what you see in picture. My 24" monitor does not move, but the 34" monitor does has some movement if I really shake the desk around. That is simply the heavy weight of the 34" cuasing it move a little bit.
I personally can't live without the vesa mounts anymore. You can make your own mounts out of materials like black iron pipes if you need a more custome setup. Monoprice also sells cheaper mounts.


----------



## g2by

Hi guys ! I just got this monitor and I'm asking you if is looking that bad ? Should I send it back, keep it ?


----------



## bobfig

looks normal to me


----------



## BigButa

Is anybody else experiencing issues with Turbo Mode randomly ceasing to function?

I power on the computer and once it boots into windows, I turn on Turbo Mode (to 100 hz). Then if I go into a game and either alt tab or quit out of it and go back to Windows, it goes back to 60 Hz, but only in Windows -- if I go back into a game, it's back to 100 Hz.

Also, if I let the monitor power off by itself after 15 or 20 minutes and then wake it back up, it goes back to 60 Hz. Of course, I can always reenable Turbo Mode, but it's getting pretty annoying having to do that all the time.

Is this happening with anyone else? Any idea how to really permanently enable Turbo Mode for Windows? Is Windows messing with it somehow?


----------



## Williamea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g2by*
> 
> Hi guys ! I just got this monitor and I'm asking you if is looking that bad ? Should I send it back, keep it ?


Looks OK. What is the brightness at?


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g2by*
> 
> Hi guys ! I just got this monitor and I'm asking you if is looking that bad ? Should I send it back, keep it ?


Looks like a 'normal' defect monitor








People are saying normal because the bleeding is always here on ips monitor but you will never get rid of the top backlight bleed, there's a 2 torch shining at top.....


----------



## comptrekkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigButa*
> 
> Is anybody else experiencing issues with Turbo Mode randomly ceasing to function?
> 
> I power on the computer and once it boots into windows, I turn on Turbo Mode (to 100 hz). Then if I go into a game and either alt tab or quit out of it and go back to Windows, it goes back to 60 Hz, but only in Windows -- if I go back into a game, it's back to 100 Hz.
> 
> Also, if I let the monitor power off by itself after 15 or 20 minutes and then wake it back up, it goes back to 60 Hz. Of course, I can always reenable Turbo Mode, but it's getting pretty annoying having to do that all the time.
> 
> Is this happening with anyone else? Any idea how to really permanently enable Turbo Mode for Windows? Is Windows messing with it somehow?


I have heard of this happening. Before I bought mine I did a lot of reading and I saw this a few times. The fix was to always turn off deep sleep in the monitor OSD menu. I turned mine of as soon as I got it just incase.


----------



## xinelo

Two questions,


Are you guys able to select 10bit on the nvidia control panel using display port connection ? I'm limited to 8bit.
By other side, have you noticed banding in some games ? i.e. Resident Evil 7 the banding is very noticeable.
I have tftcentral settings and ICC profile, just tuned up brightness to 56.

Gsync is amazing, I don't want to go back to a 60hz non-gsync monitor anymore! It really makes a difference.


----------



## uio77

The same happened to my. Just limited the Refresh rate to 98FPS in Nvidia inspector and it went away


----------



## BigButa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uio77*
> 
> The same happened to my. Just limited the Refresh rate to 98FPS in Nvidia inspector and it went away


Is this in reference to the Turbo Mode issue?


----------



## g2by

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Williamea*
> 
> Looks OK. What is the brightness at?


It was 100, now it is set to 50


----------



## uio77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigButa*
> 
> Is this in reference to the Turbo Mode issue?


I was referring to the RE 7 issue


----------



## Williamea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g2by*
> 
> It was 100, now it is set to 50


That does not look to bad to me. All panels will have some degree of BLB.
This is mine @ 30 and I would say the picture hides some of the BLB as it is a little more evident in person.

I would also recommend trying this config as it looks great for my environment.


----------



## g2by

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Williamea*
> 
> That does not look to bad to me. All panels will have some degree of BLB.
> This is mine @ 30 and I would say the picture hides some of the BLB as it is a little more evident in person.
> 
> I would also recommend trying this config as it looks great for my environment.


I use the config that you recommend , now it's looking like this, sory for the quality of the picture.


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g2by*
> 
> I use the config that you recommend , now it's looking like this, sory for the quality of the picture.


good monitor! and you have checked it on the scan line program G-SYNC Pendulum Demo?


----------



## g2by

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> good monitor! and you have checked it on the scan line program G-SYNC Pendulum Demo?


I did now, with V-sync on I can see a lot off differences, the movement of the pendulum is not smooth, yea I don't know how to explain you with my limited english. It's like the pendulum is moving and stops for a fraction of milisecond and it's moving again. With V-sync off, the movement is way better. I almost can't see any differences between V-sync off and G-sync on, but if I stare for a few minutes I can see the movement, with G-sync on, is more smoother.


----------



## Williamea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g2by*
> 
> I use the config that you recommend , now it's looking like this, sory for the quality of the picture.


Looking Good


----------



## g2by

Now I have another problem. When watching movies, I tried some 21:9 youtube videos and movies, I have a line on top of the screen, from the left to the right , that is brighter than the rest of the image displayed on the monitor. This line can be seen on dark and bright images. Do you have this problem ?


----------



## xinelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uio77*
> 
> The same happened to my. Just limited the Refresh rate to 98FPS in Nvidia inspector and it went away


Is that happening only on RE7 ?


----------



## uio77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinelo*
> 
> Is that happening only on RE7 ?


To me. Only in re7


----------



## holoboots

Hello guys,

I am overall happy with my monitor but I noticed a weird behaviour. When I start start a game or switch back to windows the colors of the monitor become washed out, but if I use the TURBO button, they come back to normal. Do you know why is this happening?
This only happens on the DisplayPort cable.

Thanks.


----------



## xinelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holoboots*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I am overall happy with my monitor but I noticed a weird behaviour. When I start start a game or switch back to windows the colors of the monitor become washed out, but if I use the TURBO button, they come back to normal. Do you know why is this happening?
> This only happens on the DisplayPort cable.
> 
> Thanks.


I think the monitor has different adjustments depending of the turbo mode on or off. Check the color settings on OSD for both modes.


----------



## saiyor

Hello,

So i was thinking of getting the PG348Q and I know there are still issues with this monitor. Should I wait for other UW such as the Omen X or possibly other monitors in the near future? I just sold my pg278q and currently have no desktop to use. I will be going to a computer store to test out the PG348Q to see if the unit they have will have any issues, if none i might buy one. So another question is what are the issues that the PG348Q have? from reading the thread i have the below, any other? How do i check which batch or when the unit iam testing is from. thank you in advance!!

BLB
IPS Glow
Scanlines (how do they look like on PG348Q)
Pixelated spots on the screen
dead pixels


----------



## Kazak119

*willverduzco,*
*g2by,*

please tell me your first three digits of the serial number of your monitor and what month it is released, G ...?
really need to thank you very much for your help


----------



## g2by

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> *willverduzco,*
> *g2by,*
> 
> please tell me your first three digits of the serial number of your monitor and what month it is released, G ...?
> really need to thank you very much for your help


Sorry,I can't, I returned the monitor


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g2by*
> 
> Sorry,I can't, I returned the monitor


why you returned to the monitor?


----------



## g2by

Because I had a line across the screen that was brighter than the rest of the image (horizontally). A few posts up you can see I wrote about this problem


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g2by*
> 
> Because I had a line across the screen that was brighter than the rest of the image (horizontally). A few posts up you can see I wrote about this problem


https://postimg.org/image/tm6ay3gfb/

you for this line mean?


----------



## holoboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinelo*
> 
> I think the monitor has different adjustments depending of the turbo mode on or off. Check the color settings on OSD for both modes.


The visual settings are not changing when I change the turbo state. The colors become washed out when I go in or out of fullscreen and TURBO button only helps to bring the colors back to normal. Do you think this might be because I didn't install the content from the provided CD? This seems like a soft related behaviour. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## ogatazoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Native 60hz yes and it needs to be overclocked from the monitor settings like stated previously to get higher refresh rates.
> 
> I get scanlines with no overclocking too, when GPU usage is very high and GPS goes below 40 or so (tested with gtx 970&1080). With overclocking it's always there. If I turn g-sync off its much less noticeable but it's still there... Thinking about RMA but I've had this for over 10 months and my LED strips would take ages to peel off.... And since it seems to be there in just about every unit I dunno if it's worth the hassle...


i have no idea what are those scan lines i might have them or might not but i didn't saw nothing to bothers me ..(expect factory calibrated settings so i bought calibrator and now im happy)

the only thing which bothers me is Overclocking feature mine reaches 100 Hz no problems at all
but im keeping it at 90 Hz .. reasons:

1: i think i cant see difference between 100 and 90hz (and dont wanna to push it to the limits seeing many have trouble to keep it at 100)
2: i wish this monitor to lives longer then 3 years so i dont know if it is safe to keep it 24/7 at 100 HZ or No
3 :i paid for 100 HZ but not keeping it at that refresh rate bcz not sure if it will shorten its longevity aint good for me
so i wondering u said native is 60 HZ lets say with 60 HZ this monitor can live 10 years
and with 100hz (which is 40% more) will monitor same live 10 years or 40% smaller life spin etc 6 years( yes i know i cant count like that ..but formed question in that way so to be simple and understandable what im asking and yes i do plan to use this monitor 5-6 years and dont wanna it to die just a day after warranty period of 3-years expire)


----------



## saiyor

Hi,

So I have just purchased this monitor and I notice that while playing a certain type of game, just one out of like 5 that i've played, there is this flash of horizontal wavy white lines for like a second around the center-ish of the screen. Is this the scanlines or what problem is this? The monitor is set to 100hz g-sync enabled and i run a 980ti


----------



## Nick7269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyor*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So I have just purchased this monitor and I notice that while playing a certain type of game, just one out of like 5 that i've played, there is this flash of horizontal wavy white lines for like a second around the center-ish of the screen. Is this the scanlines or what problem is this? The monitor is set to 100hz g-sync enabled and i run a 980ti


What game are you playing while you see the white flash? Maybe that game does not support the resolution you are playing at or have you updated the gpu drivers?


----------



## saiyor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick7269*
> 
> What game are you playing while you see the white flash? Maybe that game does not support the resolution you are playing at or have you updated the gpu drivers?


Hi Nick7269,

Thank you for replying. Im kinda embarrass that its a MMORPG from 2002 called Ragnarok Online. It probably does not support that kind of resolution i guess. But i played in windowed mode at a lower resolution and sometimes i still get it.


----------



## Nick7269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyor*
> 
> Hi Nick7269,
> 
> Thank you for replying. Im kinda embarrass that its a MMORPG from 2002 called Ragnarok Online. It probably does not support that kind of resolution i guess. But i played in windowed mode at a lower resolution and sometimes i still get it.


Well, nobody here gets to decide what color underwear or video games you like. So don't worry about that. I was just wondering if it was a problem with the game/ drivers more than a problem with the monitor. Maybe someone else can chime in with some better suggestions than me, but I would try to play with the different settings. Maybe it is better with g-sync off or a lower hz on the monitor? Just a thought....


----------



## saiyor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick7269*
> 
> Well, nobody here gets to decide what color underwear or video games you like. So don't worry about that. I was just wondering if it was a problem with the game/ drivers more than a problem with the monitor. Maybe someone else can chime in with some better suggestions than me, but I would try to play with the different settings. Maybe it is better with g-sync off or a lower hz on the monitor? Just a thought....


I will try different settings when i get home and see how it turns out. Thanks Nick


----------



## Kazak119

Turn off the g-sync module and you'll have a scan line


----------



## starsailor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/tm6ay3gfb/
> 
> you for this line mean?


I have this, also i see it flicker during loading screen (when there is a solid screen during countdown for new round) in BF1.
Also during the game if that portion of screen is displaying solid color like pale blue, gray etc i notice it, never flickers during gameplay but still there and now that i know its there i look for it it is getting annoying.

Symptoms;

- When the display is not overclocked it goes away.
- Even 75hz overclock makes it come back, cant tell the difference of intensity of the line between 100hz and 75hz.
- Turning Gsync off or on has no effect, its always there.

Tbh it is very very subtle but it is there
I love my monitor, it doesnt have any of the issues known, no blb, minimal ips glow, no dead/stuck pixels, no coil whine, 100hz no problem!
Should i send it for a replacement just because of this horizontal line at top?
Does all PG348 have it or i got a defect unit?


----------



## Halciet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigButa*
> 
> Is anybody else experiencing issues with Turbo Mode randomly ceasing to function?
> 
> I power on the computer and once it boots into windows, I turn on Turbo Mode (to 100 hz). Then if I go into a game and either alt tab or quit out of it and go back to Windows, it goes back to 60 Hz, but only in Windows -- if I go back into a game, it's back to 100 Hz.
> 
> Also, if I let the monitor power off by itself after 15 or 20 minutes and then wake it back up, it goes back to 60 Hz. Of course, I can always reenable Turbo Mode, but it's getting pretty annoying having to do that all the time.
> 
> Is this happening with anyone else? Any idea how to really permanently enable Turbo Mode for Windows? Is Windows messing with it somehow?


Heya BigButa,

I think there's a setting in the NVidia control panel for this on the G-Sync tab; I can't recall what it's called right now and can't check from this machine, but basically, there is a dropdown where you can tell it whether or not to Only Use G-Sync/Turbo in Full Screen (default), or All the Time. That might be why you get the full 100 when sitting in game (full screen), versus just in windows.


----------



## 0gata

starsailor

from what i everyone have that line ..i have it same but does not bother me and is kinda visible only on gray or some specific color otherwise i need to look for it


----------



## PenguinForce

Hi all,

I ordered my PG348Q last week from Amazon.it. I am still waiting for a delivery date!

I want to ask if anyone knows how long the display port cable is that comes with this monitor and can it reach 100Hz with it?

If not I was looking to get a 2M display port cable with speed up to 17 Gbit/s . Something like this


----------



## Nick7269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PenguinForce*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I ordered my PG348Q last week from Amazon.it. I am still waiting for a delivery date!
> 
> I want to ask if anyone knows how long the display port cable is that comes with this monitor and can it reach 100Hz with it?
> 
> If not I was looking to get a 2M display port cable with speed up to 17 Gbit/s . Something like this


The cable that comes with the monitor is very short. Maybe .5 meter n length! I'm need to order a longer cable. I'm planning to order from monoprice.com because they are much cheaper there.

EDIT: I think I under estimated the length of the cable, I think it is more like 1 meter ling (3ft). Still too short for the flexibility I would like to have. I got to looking at monoprice and seen the reviews are not very good for so I guess I will have to shop around some more.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PenguinForce*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I ordered my PG348Q last week from Amazon.it. I am still waiting for a delivery date!
> 
> I want to ask if anyone knows how long the display port cable is that comes with this monitor and can it reach 100Hz with it?
> 
> If not I was looking to get a 2M display port cable with speed up to 17 Gbit/s . Something like this


Cable works perfectly fine hitting 100hz. I expect those that did get issues did so in part as the cable was damaged as one of my panels came with a damaged cable that manifested as flashing. Also the cable that comes with it is 1.5m (or very close to that)


----------



## Garamond

Hi folks, new member at this forum.

One question: will the PG348Q work just fine with the ASUS ROG g701VI?


----------



## Nick7269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garamond*
> 
> Hi folks, new member at this forum.
> 
> One question: will the PG348Q work just fine with the ASUS ROG g701VI?


That is a serious laptop! I would guess that it would be just fine.


----------



## lexlutha111384

That is a sick laptop. I would think it would be fine but how tempting would it be to sell that baby and build a desktop with a 1080ti?


----------



## popol310

FYI the monitor cost 850€ on amazon.it

https://www.amazon.it/gp/offer-listing/B01A9EN4YU/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## Nick7269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> That is a sick laptop. I would think it would be fine but how tempting would it be to sell that baby and build a desktop with a 1080ti?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starsailor*
> 
> I have this, also i see it flicker during loading screen (when there is a solid screen during countdown for new round) in BF1.
> Also during the game if that portion of screen is displaying solid color like pale blue, gray etc i notice it, never flickers during gameplay but still there and now that i know its there i look for it it is getting annoying.
> 
> Symptoms;
> 
> - When the display is not overclocked it goes away.
> - Even 75hz overclock makes it come back, cant tell the difference of intensity of the line between 100hz and 75hz.
> - Turning Gsync off or on has no effect, its always there.
> 
> Tbh it is very very subtle but it is there
> I love my monitor, it doesnt have any of the issues known, no blb, minimal ips glow, no dead/stuck pixels, no coil whine, 100hz no problem!
> Should i send it for a replacement just because of this horizontal line at top?
> Does all PG348 have it or i got a defect unit?


Every version has it, even the ACER Predator X34 has the same issue


----------



## Goofy Flow

With the monitor OC'd at 100 Hz I have the scan lines and a sort of flickering like pwm dimming, any chance to mitigate the scan lines artifact with a good quality cable?


----------



## JKRx

Has anyone had any problems where the screen flashes black for a split-second when playing games? Comes and goes randomly..


----------



## Merranza

If my memory serves me correctly, it happened to me twice. I've had my PG348Q for a few months now.

I've never been able to isolate the cause. Then again, I own a 65js9500 Samsung TV and it happens on it very rarely too.

These screens and monitors are pretty complex pieces of hardware. As long as it's not doing this on a regular basis or simply giving up on me (outside of my warranty period), I'm not too concerned


----------



## DrFreeman35

Recently built my first PC, and bought this Monitor. I honestly couldn't be happier about how it turned out, black-light bleed doesn't bother me, and no scan lines at 100 MHz OC. I have a BenQ XL2730z that I am using next to it, and looking to get 2 of the upcoming PG27UQ, anyone else going to be replacing monitors? Bye Bye BenQ, you served me well.


----------



## Loada

First post, go easy







I've been scanning through this thread trying to find an answer with no luck. I've got a 348Q and the Asus stand was taking a bit too much of my 60cm deep desk so I've got an Ergotron MX mount arm to replace it that'll allow me to push the monitor almost flush with the back of the desk. However, when I took the monitor off the official stand, the back of the monitor has a couple of electrical contacts exposed (with a warning sticker!) - I guess this is to power the LED at the bottom of the stand - and I got concerned that the metal VESA mount plate of the Ergotron would touch these contacts with bad results. My question is for those of you who have this mount (and there seems to be a few?), did you do something to insulate or avoid these contacts? I'm looking at adding a washer/spacer in between the monitor back and the mount arm plate and sticking some electrical insulation tape on the backplate as well. Anyone else do anything like this or any recommendations?? It seems odd that Asus don't offer some sort of plastic cover or something - I had a root through the original packaging but couldn't see anything.


----------



## ChronoDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loada*
> 
> ...did you do something to insulate or avoid these contacts? I'm looking at adding a washer/spacer in between the monitor back and the mount arm plate and sticking some electrical insulation tape on the backplate as well. Anyone else do anything like this or any recommendations?? It seems odd that Asus don't offer some sort of plastic cover or something - I had a root through the original packaging but couldn't see anything.


I was pondering the same thing before mounting it, but:

- The Ergotron comes with a thick, transparent plastic sticker for the back of the monitor (to avoid scratches, I presume), which is a sufficient insulator.

- I decided not to re-use that sticker and after a short head-scratch, just slightly pushed the pins inwards. Can always pull them back up again if I decide to use the original stand.


----------



## Loada

Interesting thing about the sticker - I don't have one? There was nothing like that in the Ergotron packing aside from various (sealed) packets of mounting screws. The only sticky thing was four little rubber pads that you put on the desk mount to cushion it against the desktop.

I might do a combination of everything - bend the pins slightly, use some washers and insulation tape on the mount. Belt and braces and all that!


----------



## dgcotardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loada*
> 
> Interesting thing about the sticker - I don't have one? There was nothing like that in the Ergotron packing aside from various (sealed) packets of mounting screws. The only sticky thing was four little rubber pads that you put on the desk mount to cushion it against the desktop.
> 
> I might do a combination of everything - bend the pins slightly, use some washers and insulation tape on the mount. Belt and braces and all that!


Funny I'm reading your post now as last night I was wondering the same thing while I was setting up my new pg348q. In my case I was setting the monitor on the ergotech freedom arm. I ending up using the thinnest washers provided just to make sure there was no contact. Should be fine right?


----------



## ChronoDog

I honestly don't think anything negative would've happened even if we did nothing with the pins, would be rather odd if whoever designed them completely ignored the fact they can get shorted by a mount.


----------



## Nick7269

I am using a mount and noticed the electircal pins sticking out. I just put several layers of electrical tape over the pins to completely cover them. You can put almost anything nonconductive over them to prevent from touching the metal mount. I would highly recommend covering them with something than ignoring them.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Whats a strong mount for this monitor with 2 27" on the side? Anyone got a good idea where to get a quality one?


----------



## uio77

Finally took a picture of my set up. Second screen is 1440p Xstar overclocked @ 96Hz


----------



## zoomcopter

Hello lads,
This is my first post here, please excuse any breaches of ettiequte as I try to learn. Anyway, to give my story quickly, after saving for 7 years, I had my dream gaming PC made by a company called Puget Systems which supposedly has a good reputation. VERY expensive but they do Overclocking and meant to be, by reputation, just about best in the business. I got a Titan X graphics card (_maybe I should have god for the money for a second and gone SLI and this wouldn't be happening_), Asus X99 Deluxe II Motherboard, Intel Core i7 6850K 3.6GHz Six Core 15MB 140W Overclocked, etc.. the computer cost me just shy of $6k. So, to add onto it, after a lot of reading settled on the Asus PG 348Q, as it seemed the best on the market. So since I've obtained the thing, cannot get it to go over 50 or 60 Hz. Given the cost, am I only one who finds this absurd?
I've read this entire htread, and I assumed I must be just not properly resetting the monitor after adjusting the joystick. Also bought 2 large books on Windows (since I switched over after 15 years of Mac) to make sure I wasn't making naive mistakes. Still, nothing. I have all the photos, if I'm allowed to upload so soon after forming an account, I will.
The very odd thing here? I keep going to the NVIDA site, trying to discern exactly which card I have (I'm 99% sure know, Titan X 12mb. But I want confirmation from the site. It keeps telling me to "download Java" and then I run into a mess). I'm starting to wonder if the problem could be the driver that came with the Asus PG48Q. When I put the CD that came wit the monitor in and try to, what I assume is, put the proper driver in, I get a series of error message. When I try to download the proper driver from the Asus site for the monitor, once again, I get an error message. This entire thing (including the Vive VR, system monitor, software, top-of-line keyboard, speakers, etc...) cost me over $10k total, which took me over 7 years to save and scrounge to (I THOUGHT) realize my dream of an amazing gaming OC capable of handling anything.
I'm so depressed and deflated. Very much hoping I'm just very..poor at following instructions and it's somehow still my ability to follow the instructions here (and in about 50 YT videos) for how t set up overlocking on the PG48Q, but right now, to the best of my ability, this looks to be some sort of a driver problem (I noticed they changed/updated NVIDA drivers on Valentine's day, when my system had already gone through the testing and was about to be shipped out. This may come off as self..something in this age of egalitarianism, by my LSAT of 168 translates to an IQ of 139 (this is back fro midd 00s when such things were allowed and even MENSA accepted those results), so not sure how stupid I can be.

Getting very frustrated and while Puget Systems seems to have a near impeccable reputations so I'm reluctant to blame them (did my admitting I was a 15 year Mac user and they possibly saw a "sucker" coming who they assumed would never discover, so didn't bother with overclocking or possibly took other shortcuts? *Please note I am not in any way "accusing" them of such a thing, but ithas crossed my mind*) Unless it's some 1 in a million mixup, I'm not sure where to go from here. Also, as a former Mac person, have to say that the way NVIDA arranges their updates to make it all seem almost like a game or a lark rather than a crucial step in keeping your system running in top condition is truly not becoming of such a big company that fulfills such a major role for so many.

I'm at my wit's end, gents. This is sort of my last attempt, and then my next instinct is to cover the entire thing with a tarp and just accept the loss of my 7 year dream and bury myself back in work. Any help greatly and desperately appreciated and will update images if I'm allowed after I read a bit about it. And to re-emphasize, I read every post here thoroughly, hoping the solutions that worked for this people would work for me. They have not. Give all the error messages I've received while trying to install a new driver (my system seems stuck with a generic driver from 2006 and seemingly will not allow it replaced), I don't know what to do. Thanks too much for taking the time to read gents. Finding this forum was a Godsend and it seems this place is my last hope. All my best wishes, -Z.C.
*(N.B.- am writing this quickly and in near despair, I'm sure a careful reader WILL find typos, I ask your forgiveness in advance).*


----------



## DrFreeman35

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomcopter*
> 
> Hello lads,
> This is my first post here, please excuse any breaches of ettiequte as I try to learn. Anyway, to give my story quickly, after saving for 7 years, I had my dream gaming PC made by a company called Puget Systems which supposedly has a good reputation. VERY expensive but they do Overclocking and meant to be, by reputation, just about best in the business. I got a Titan X graphics card (_maybe I should have god for the money for a second and gone SLI and this wouldn't be happening_), Asus X99 Deluxe II Motherboard, Intel Core i7 6850K 3.6GHz Six Core 15MB 140W Overclocked, etc.. the computer cost me just shy of $6k. So, to add onto it, after a lot of reading settled on the Asus PG 348Q, as it seemed the best on the market. So since I've obtained the thing, cannot get it to go over 50 or 60 Hz. Given the cost, am I only one who finds this absurd?
> I've read this entire htread, and I assumed I must be just not properly resetting the monitor after adjusting the joystick. Also bought 2 large books on Windows (since I switched over after 15 years of Mac) to make sure I wasn't making naive mistakes. Still, nothing. I have all the photos, if I'm allowed to upload so soon after forming an account, I will.
> The very odd thing here? I keep going to the NVIDA site, trying to discern exactly which card I have (I'm 99% sure know, Titan X 12mb. But I want confirmation from the site. It keeps telling me to "download Java" and then I run into a mess). I'm starting to wonder if the problem could be the driver that came with the Asus PG48Q. When I put the CD that came wit the monitor in and try to, what I assume is, put the proper driver in, I get a series of error message. When I try to download the proper driver from the Asus site for the monitor, once again, I get an error message. This entire thing (including the Vive VR, system monitor, software, top-of-line keyboard, speakers, etc...) cost me over $10k total, which took me over 7 years to save and scrounge to (I THOUGHT) realize my dream of an amazing gaming OC capable of handling anything.
> I'm so depressed and deflated. Very much hoping I'm just very..poor at following instructions and it's somehow still my ability to follow the instructions here (and in about 50 YT videos) for how t set up overlocking on the PG48Q, but right now, to the best of my ability, this looks to be some sort of a driver problem (I noticed they changed/updated NVIDA drivers on Valentine's day, when my system had already gone through the testing and was about to be shipped out. This may come off as self..something in this age of egalitarianism, by my LSAT of 168 translates to an IQ of 139 (this is back fro midd 00s when such things were allowed and even MENSA accepted those results), so not sure how stupid I can be.
> 
> Getting very frustrated and while Puget Systems seems to have a near impeccable reputations so I'm reluctant to blame them (did my admitting I was a 15 year Mac user and they possibly saw a "sucker" coming who they assumed would never discover, so didn't bother with overclocking or possibly took other shortcuts? *Please note I am not in any way "accusing" them of such a thing, but ithas crossed my mind*) Unless it's some 1 in a million mixup, I'm not sure where to go from here. Also, as a former Mac person, have to say that the way NVIDA arranges their updates to make it all seem almost like a game or a lark rather than a crucial step in keeping your system running in top condition is truly not becoming of such a big company that fulfills such a major role for so many.
> 
> I'm at my wit's end, gents. This is sort of my last attempt, and then my next instinct is to cover the entire thing with a tarp and just accept the loss of my 7 year dream and bury myself back in work. Any help greatly and desperately appreciated and will update images if I'm allowed after I read a bit about it. And to re-emphasize, I read every post here thoroughly, hoping the solutions that worked for this people would work for me. They have not. Give all the error messages I've received while trying to install a new driver (my system seems stuck with a generic driver from 2006 and seemingly will not allow it replaced), I don't know what to do. Thanks too much for taking the time to read gents. Finding this forum was a Godsend and it seems this place is my last hope. All my best wishes, -Z.C.
> *(N.B.- am writing this quickly and in near despair, I'm sure a careful reader WILL find typos, I ask your forgiveness in advance).*






You have to select the 100Hz on the monitor with the built in toggle and buttons, then once you select the 100Hz it will ask you to confirm, clock the toggle again and it will save. Go into Nvidia control panel and make sure the monitor is set to 100Hz. Believe its under Display......

Pic of Nvidia Control Panel


----------



## zoomcopter

This is a brief selection of photos that Im hoping will illustrate the problem for those more well-versed in these matters than I, hoping it made give someone a clue as to where the real root of my issues lay.....


----------



## DrFreeman35

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomcopter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a brief selection of photos that Im hoping will illustrate the problem for those more well-versed in these matters than I, hoping it made give someone a clue as to where the real root of my issues lay.....






You have to select it on the monitor first..... Then set it in the Nvidia control panel


----------



## zoomcopter

Very much appreciate your response friend. My problem is, when I go through my computer, the little green option (as shown in your photo) does not exist. Only the generic one from 2006. Hopefully, the pictures I posted make that a bit more clear. And when I try to change that by trying to add a new driver from the ROG CD or to DL a new driver, I simply run into one error message after another. It's the most bizarre thing I've ever noticed. Last week, when I noticed the issue I assumed it must be simply due to my inexperience with Windows OS, The I bought "The Windows 10 Bible" and "Windows 10: Inside Out," both of which are very hefty and substantial works on the OS. I spent the week devouring both books to make certain I didn't make myself look foolish and hoping to find the answer in there.

Now, after reading both those books, all my experience with Windows (I used Windows during UG years until I witched over to Mac before Law School) and with Mac tells me this is some sort of weird driver error. And I haven't the slowest idea as to how to go about fixing it or even getting it fixed. In the US, shall I take my $6k computer to "The Geek Squad?" May as well take a Rolls Royce to be serviced in a salvage yard. I feel absolutely trapped here. I'm not particularly wealthy and this had long been a dream of mine to own once the kids were old enough that they were pretty much own their own with HW, baths, etc.. and I feel like I've been cheated and like I have no real recourse.

If anyone knows about such things and would like more pictures (obviously not going to post something to doxx myself), please let me know. Thanks mates. I had ordered my Flight Simulator and was looking forward t installing it this week, and maybe even adding another 4k monitor with a mechanical arm that would allow for portrait landscape. I feel like all I saved for and dreamed about aka these years has verb shattered.

ALSO- I like in the US in the Northeast and the speciality company that makes these--puget systems-- is located in the pacific northwest. Which, OK, not itself a game-ending event but how to properly package such a thing just so that prevents damage? When I ordered, even the cheapest shipping options were ~$400 simply because these machines--especially with the fanes, the wiring used for cooling, the lighting and window allowing viewing access in, make it near-impossible to ship. Entire scenario is like my worst nightmare realized.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomcopter*
> 
> Very much appreciate your response friend. My problem is, when I go through my computer, the little green option (as shown in your photo) does not exist. Only the generic one from 2006. Hopefully, the pictures I posted make that a bit more clear. And when I try to change that by trying to add a new driver from the ROG CD or to DL a new driver, I simply run into one error message after another. It's the most bizarre thing I've ever noticed. Last week, when I noticed the issue I assumed it must be simply due to my inexperience with Windows OS, The I bought "The Windows 10 Bible" and "Windows 10: Inside Out," both of which are very hefty and substantial works on the OS. I spent the week devouring both books to make certain I didn't make myself look foolish and hoping to find the answer in there.
> 
> Now, after reading both those books, all my experience with Windows (I used Windows during UG years until I witched over to Mac before Law School) and with Mac tells me this is some sort of weird driver error. And I haven't the slowest idea as to how to go about fixing it or even getting it fixed. In the US, shall I take my $6k computer to "The Geek Squad?" May as well take a Rolls Royce to be serviced in a salvage yard. I feel absolutely trapped here. I'm not particularly wealthy and this had long been a dream of mine to own once the kids were old enough that they were pretty much own their own with HW, baths, etc.. and I feel like I've been cheated and like I have no real recourse.
> 
> If anyone knows about such things and would like more pictures (obviously not going to post something to doxx myself), please let me know. Thanks mates. I had ordered my Flight Simulator and was looking forward t installing it this week, and maybe even adding another 4k monitor with a mechanical arm that would allow for portrait landscape. I feel like all I saved for and dreamed about aka these years has verb shattered.
> 
> ALSO- I like in the US in the Northeast and the speciality company that makes these--puget systems-- is located in the pacific northwest. Which, OK, not itself a game-ending event but how to properly package such a thing just so that prevents damage? When I ordered, even the cheapest shipping options were ~$400 simply because these machines--especially with the fanes, the wiring used for cooling, the lighting and window allowing viewing access in, make it near-impossible to ship. Entire scenario is like my worst nightmare realized.






Nvidia control panel should come with Nvidia GeForce Experience, if you dont have it download here

You may need to download the latest driver for your GPU, when you right-click on the desktop it should show Nvidia Control Panel. If not donwload GeForce Experience and try that way.


----------



## Iceman2733

First on the monitor go into its own settings on the monitor itself NOT on the computer side, and enable overclocking and set it too 100hz after that

Right click on your desktop and in the drop down menu you should see NVIDIA Control panel you will set the refresh rate to 100hz and give the computer a reboot and you are done


----------



## zoomcopter

I've tried this. I've been caught up in all sorts of nonsense, where (although I'm 99% certain I know the make and and specifications of my card (Titan X Pascal 12MB), when I try to have to tool on the NVIDA site just confirm this, I am taken down a rabbit hole of game adverts, then finally told I could not proceed since I didn't have Java installed....then, after jumping through all the goods and being sure Java WAS installed, it still showed me yet another error message.

You know, when I was at Uni, THESE were the sort of thing that Windows was (in)famous for; e.g., spend 11 hours working on a graph for Microeconomics 101, suddenly and without wanting and without a save, the computer shuts down and you are left with nothing. That was 12 year ago. Surely, surely I thought, Windows MUST have fixed these sorts of errors by now. Boy was I wrong. What right does Bill Gates gave to be giving away his money to the third world when his flagship product still functions as if it came out of the Third World? And this was after finding the maker considered to be be among "the best" in the world, and that way overcharge for parts and for their labour and photograph themselves each stop of the way precisely to instill confidence. and then THIS happens.

The place from whence I purchased the rig is soon to open as the time inches closer to 8am Pacific. Can anyone answer me-- is this the fault of Puget Systems (who obtained the parts for me, put them all together, and Overclocked (at a ridiculously high price, but I was willing to overpay to avoid....this), or does the fault lay with Asus and the department responsible for the Pg348Q which, for whatever reason, is not allowing the proper driver through for the monitor (as I saw in another user's photo of his screen that driver DOES exist).

As someone who works on Wall-street, I can confidently say that anyone who made a mistake of this magnitude (other thane the big bond traders, who are a law unto themselves), within hours one would be cleaning out his desk and then facing a choice between the shame of the dole or doing a swan dive from the top of the building. Apparently, these people feel no shame and/or have no (healthy) fear of consequences enough too check such things over and over as I so with anything going out bearing my name and seal of approval. I finally work hard enough to afford the gaming PC I've dreamed of since age 10, and thanks to some random idiot's carelessness it's ruined.

Sorry for my rant. I'm just..it feels like everything had been going right with my dream gaming PC, I put in all the work and years of patience, and then a random bird flying over decide to defecate in my celebratory champagne. I'm almost resigned at this point that anything I work for will somehow end up getting destroyed.


----------



## zoomcopter

Dr, do you see the picture you posted above, the one with the little green monitor labeled GSYNC next to the generic monitor thing? I don't have one of those. Just not there. I knew something was wrong when the only choice I had to sync my monitor was with a 2006 completely generic monitor, but so it goes. I will take a picture for you, but first I will try doing exactly what you suggested. If it works, no one will be happier than I, and I will gladly admit it worked as you suggested it would.

But, just to reinforce this for you I HAVE NO LITTLE GREEN GSYNC MONITOR ICON ON MY SYSTEM. What do I do????


----------



## zoomcopter

If you are still here friend and you have th ability to take a screenshot, would you have 2 minutes to take one and show me what you mean? I realize you are probably bust and U'm asking a lot, but if you could you'd surely be saving my hours and possibly even days of toil and trouble on the week that's meant to be my first vacation in a year. Thanks.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomcopter*
> 
> Dr, do you see the picture you posted above, the one with the little green monitor labeled GSYNC next to the generic monitor thing? I don't have one of those. Just not there. I knew something was wrong when the only choice I had to sync my monitor was with a 2006 completely generic monitor, but so it goes. I will take a picture for you, but first I will try doing exactly what you suggested. If it works, no one will be happier than I, and I will gladly admit it worked as you suggested it would.
> 
> But, just to reinforce this for you I HAVE NO LITTLE GREEN GSYNC MONITOR ICON ON MY SYSTEM. What do I do????


1. Download Nvidia GeForce experience from Here just click the word 'Here' for the main webpage, or go to www.geforce.com
2. Find and download the GeForce Experience
3. Once you have installed GeForce, make sure all your GPU drivers are up to date.
4. Check to make sure Nvidia Control panel is on your computer by Right-Clicking on the desktop and it should say 'Nvidia Control Panel'
5. Change settings on the actual monitor, by using the controls on the back of the monitor.
6. Change the settings in Nvidia control panel to like i showed you above.
7.... google your problem, or watch some youtube videos. I cant make it anymore clear......


----------



## DrFreeman35

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







this is the GeForce Experience, you obviously dont have Nvidia control panel for some reason. I am not sure whats wrong with your setup, so I can only give general help. All you need to do is download this one thing, and it should help solve your problems. Find it on google, or youtube and download. Search how to use Nvidia Control panel, or why its not showing up on your sytem. I am running windows 10, if you are not.......dont know what to tell you. I hope it helps. Just download and setup monitor, end of story. Pretty simple


----------



## zoomcopter

I think I saw what you meant. After changing with joystick and resetting, it DID allow me to go to 100 hz! Then, by the time I started "Witcher 3," it was showing 60 hz. Again. I'm completely lost. Feel like I p--ed a bunch of money down drain, got into screaming fights with my wife about "how many nights in the Seychelles" my "little Nintendo" would have paid for, and now the damn ting isn't working. Just for the sake of my conscience alone, I have to call Asus and puget systems today. Also, can't help but wonder if using "newegg" rather than "amazon" might possibly have landed me with a monitor already used and they were very killed at putting it back in box and I was very anxious to open it.

Of all the things I might have expected to be talking about on my first day completely alone with my new system, this discussion would NOT have been anywhere near even my top 100. The reason I picked this over the LG (even though I trusted that name more) was due to the 100hz and why have an Overclocked Gaming PC with a monitor that does a max of 60hz (as was the case with the LG and even the 38" sony (?) I believe I was looking into after getting a 4k for portrait mode. I almost passed up on the this monitor in favor of the 144hz simply because it seemed the best use of the investment I'd made. What a disaster this entire affair has been. Thanks to al who offered they help. Any new information from new people? PLEase share. You'v my word I won't write anymore, but I've been holding this in for just about a month now and ready to explode, so i apologize to one and all for my "blog-style" explosion upon finding that others were also having issues with the same monitor.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Set it with the joystick first, after that you have to go into Nvidia Control Panel and set the Hz in the menu
..



You must do both, cannot just set it on monitor.


----------



## Iceman2733

Are you using a DP cable or HDMI?


----------



## scevism

Just a quick question got the monitor coming soon. Just need to know how long the display port lead that comes with the monitor.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scevism*
> 
> Just a quick question got the monitor coming soon. Just need to know how long the display port lead that comes with the monitor.


Want to say like 4 or 6 Ft..... not very long, depending on how far away you are from your PC. I bought a couple 10ft ones from amazon, for my new setup coming.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomcopter*
> 
> I think I saw what you meant. After changing with joystick and resetting, it DID allow me to go to 100 hz! Then, by the time I started "Witcher 3," it was showing 60 hz. Again. I'm completely lost. Feel like I p--ed a bunch of money down drain, got into screaming fights with my wife about "how many nights in the Seychelles" my "little Nintendo" would have paid for, and now the damn ting isn't working. Just for the sake of my conscience alone, I have to call Asus and puget systems today. Also, can't help but wonder if using "newegg" rather than "amazon" might possibly have landed me with a monitor already used and they were very killed at putting it back in box and I was very anxious to open it.
> 
> Of all the things I might have expected to be talking about on my first day completely alone with my new system, this discussion would NOT have been anywhere near even my top 100. The reason I picked this over the LG (even though I trusted that name more) was due to the 100hz and why have an Overclocked Gaming PC with a monitor that does a max of 60hz (as was the case with the LG and even the 38" sony (?) I believe I was looking into after getting a 4k for portrait mode. I almost passed up on the this monitor in favor of the 144hz simply because it seemed the best use of the investment I'd made. What a disaster this entire affair has been. Thanks to al who offered they help. Any new information from new people? PLEase share. You'v my word I won't write anymore, but I've been holding this in for just about a month now and ready to explode, so i apologize to one and all for my "blog-style" explosion upon finding that others were also having issues with the same monitor.


A lot of games in the settings you have to set refresh rate check for that also


----------



## scevism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Want to say like 4 or 6 Ft..... not very long, depending on how far away you are from your PC. I bought a couple 10ft ones from amazon, for my new setup coming.


You sure that long what about in inches?


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scevism*
> 
> You sure that long what about in inches?


Didn't unplug it from monitor, but unplugged from PC, held it as straight as possible. Roughly 5ft or 60in....


----------



## zoomcopter

I think I got it mates!!! The problem was apparently the NVIDA driver, which, for whatever reason (even though I had it on to update automatically), it wasn't giving me the proper version. I hate to DL anything on Windows due to the prevalence of Malware/Spyware/Viruses (even through a VPN with a virus scan and all proper precautions), but I managed to find a site that was mirroring NVIDA drivers and decided to risk it. I Died it, and ran the installation process. Then, I went through the steps I had before as far as moving the joystick on the monitor to 100 and making sure Overclocking was on, etc...

So went though the steps, and suddenly, the green NVIDA icon was there! Now, why I can't get a NVIDA drive off their own site and it repeatedly keeps telling me I need to install Java (even after I have), I don't know but...wow, so glad this worked for me. If anyone else gets this monitor and is having similar problems even after carefully following the steps numerous times, your problem may well be with the NVIDA driver, and the difficulty in getting it from their site (and yes, I tried to DL it both with and without VPN in case anyone thinks that was the issue). VERY PLEASED it worked for me and thanks to all for their help.

If anyone here has suggestions for games that work well with the 21:9 aspect ratio ("Witcher 3" is not perfect with the ratio, and switches back and forth, but still an amazing game). Any games anyone can recommend that look particularly good on this monitor? Thanks!


----------



## Trestles126

Just picked up my pg348q off new egg . The stand really makes it push forward on desk so I would like to mount the monitor on the wall. Do not need any pivot or articulation just a wall mount. Any reconmensations ?


----------



## dgcotardo

Just received my PQ348Q, Jan. '17 manufactured date. I am very pleased and impressed with this panel. After reading pages and pages of horror stories on this thread and countless others I am happy that I pulled the trigger and got one. I do recommend buying from a vendor that can easily exchange a panel if need be. Amazon if great for that, initially i purchased a x34. I was not pleased with the build quality and BLB/IPS glow was so bad that i could see it during normal bright desktop use and gaming. An orange glow was always present in the bottom left corner. Returned that and went with ASUS instead. In my small sample size there QC is of a higher caliber. Check Joker's review on the x34, the bezel on my panel was totally loose like his. The x34 also shpped with no screen protection, are you kidding me. I am aware that it could be Amazons fault for repackaging it that way, but regardless...two thumbs up to ASUS for this monitor, worth every penny. I posted some images for others to see what I believe is normal BLB/IPS glow. *I know those are two different lighting defects for these IPS panels, I am hoping to get some feedback/opinions on the quality of my panel. This is my first post with images so hopefully I did it right.


ISO 100 Brightness 32 Contrast 50


ISO 200 Brightness 32 Contrast 50


ISO 400 Brightness 32 Contrast 50


ISO 800 Brightness 32 Contrast 50


ISO 200 Brightness 32 Contrast 50


ISO 800 Brightness 32 Contrast 50


ISO 200 Brightness 32 Contrast 50


ISO 800 Brightness 32 Contrast 50

Cheers.


----------



## moonbogg

Yeah this monitor is still the best thing that's happened to my PC gaming experience in just about 20 years. Sickest damn monitor on the planet still IMO.


----------



## zoomcopter

Oh, is that Witcher 3? My favorite game, currently in middle of it. Do you or anyone else have recommendations for the best settings? I'm just using the default settings, and yes it's better than anything have ever had. Dgcoartdo, are those pictures taken in same location at same time of day? If so, I guess brightness 32, contrast 50, and ISO..one has to really find oneself are the best way to go?

also, wondering, has anyone found any games that work well in 21:9 aspect ratio? Games that don't push a political agenda too strongly? People may not be comfortable with with saying this, but so be it. They absolutely ruined a game like "Call of Duty" by trying to stick "female operators" into it and now even blurring faces in last one I played because some might potentially be offended that Us soldiers would be killing KOREANS in a war on the KOREAN peninsula? There's a reason the last COD tanked. It's not...I don't even mean "politics" in terms of Democrat vs. Republican, I mean it in terms of companies catering to the "safe space, trigger warning" crowd and worried about a few angry tweets from people who don't play games anyway. Despite what media writes, IMO that's really what GG was about.

Having said that, can anyone recommend a few games to buy that work with the aspect ratio, really show off what the Titan Pascal and this monitor can do, and don't cater to the Snowflake crowd? I was considering "Just Cause 3," but others tell me that these days to get a decent game you have to look for Eastern Euro game studios (as with Witcher). Any suggestions appreciated. I'm just worried I got my dream system and dream monitor too late to experience genuinely "good" games that don't cater to ludicrous sensitivities. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## dgcotardo

Yes I took all the pictures within seconds of each other. Settings and ICC profile I used are from Tftcentral. There's is a great steam curators group called ultrawidemasterrace, that lists numerous steam games that are 21.9. Check out wsgf.org. Also flawless widescreen is a program that'll apply fixes to some games and their respective Huds. I'm still a newbie with this monitor but I really enjoyed skyrim se and soma @ 21.9. Soma is an amazing indie game, check it out for sure.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomcopter*
> 
> Oh, is that Witcher 3? My favorite game, currently in middle of it. Do you or anyone else have recommendations for the best settings? I'm just using the default settings, and yes it's better than anything have ever had. Dgcoartdo, are those pictures taken in same location at same time of day? If so, I guess brightness 32, contrast 50, and ISO..one has to really find oneself are the best way to go?
> 
> also, wondering, has anyone found any games that work well in 21:9 aspect ratio? Games that don't push a political agenda too strongly? People may not be comfortable with with saying this, but so be it. They absolutely ruined a game like "Call of Duty" by trying to stick "female operators" into it and now even blurring faces in last one I played because some might potentially be offended that Us soldiers would be killing KOREANS in a war on the KOREAN peninsula? There's a reason the last COD tanked. It's not...I don't even mean "politics" in terms of Democrat vs. Republican, I mean it in terms of companies catering to the "safe space, trigger warning" crowd and worried about a few angry tweets from people who don't play games anyway. Despite what media writes, IMO that's really what GG was about.
> 
> Having said that, can anyone recommend a few games to buy that work with the aspect ratio, really show off what the Titan Pascal and this monitor can do, and don't cater to the Snowflake crowd? I was considering "Just Cause 3," but others tell me that these days to get a decent game you have to look for Eastern Euro game studios (as with Witcher). Any suggestions appreciated. I'm just worried I got my dream system and dream monitor too late to experience genuinely "good" games that don't cater to ludicrous sensitivities. I hope I'm wrong.


Rise of the Tomb Raider,Just cause 3 and, Dues Ex Mankind Divided are all pretty great games out recently.


----------



## Nick7269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Just picked up my pg348q off new egg . The stand really makes it push forward on desk so I would like to mount the monitor on the wall. Do not need any pivot or articulation just a wall mount. Any reconmensations ?


You can get cheaper monitor stands from monoprice or you can get more expensive monitor stands like the ergtron Neo-flex. Just depends on what you want to spend and how nice you want the stand to look. The stands by ergontron are better made and look better than the monoprice stands, but you pay for the difference.

I have this one. It can clamp to a desk edge, or you can drill a hole in the middle of the desk to clamp it down. he same brand sells countless wall mounts and desk mount for all sorts of applications.
https://www.amazon.com/Ergotron-45-174-300-Neo-Flex-LCD-Arm/dp/B000AMJC2K/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1489240471&sr=1-3&keywords=neo+flex

I bought this one for a friend because he wanted a cheaper mount. Not as pretty but it does do the job. This website has a lot of different options as well.
https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=5401

One thing I would keep in mind is buying a mount strong enough to hold the weight of these monitors. Some mounts are not indended to hold that much weight.


----------



## Trestles126

I went with wall mounts not arms going to mount the 34 below and my 27 iMac my wife uses above


----------



## scevism

Got my pg348 yesterday not use to it yet from having a old sony 40'' lcd screen.
its so sharp tried a few games looks great next to up date my 780ti to get the best out of the monitor.


----------



## fisher6

Ordered this display yesterday to use with my 1080 Ti, hope I won't have any QA issues. Fingers crossed, first time going ultrawide.


----------



## willverduzco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Ordered this display yesterday to use with my 1080 Ti, hope I won't have any QA issues. Fingers crossed, first time going ultrawide.


Congrats, they make a fantastic pair. I've had a 2176 MHz Titan X Pascal since launch, and got this monitor to go with it in November to replace a much higher res, but not gamer-friendly display. The TXP/1080Ti has just enough power to get high FPS at the relatively low res of 3440x1440 consistently. Good luck with the BLB lottery.


----------



## scevism

I have just the built in speakers going at the mo. Is it just me or the sound is real low even on max settings?


----------



## Iceman2733

I recently sent back an X34 and decided to pick one of these up. The BLB gods were good to me this time. The monitor is wonderful and very very minimal blb, with these panels I don't think you can find one with NO blb but my x34 was so bad even on 34 brightness and mid day u could see the blb and it had scan lines bad.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gajbotron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Ordered this display yesterday to use with my 1080 Ti, hope I won't have any QA issues. Fingers crossed, first time going ultrawide.


U got this founder edition 1080Ti? that is brave....
PS. this monitor will change your (gaming) world, man... trus me!


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomcopter*
> 
> Oh, is that Witcher 3? My favorite game, currently in middle of it. Do you or anyone else have recommendations for the best settings? I'm just using the default settings, and yes it's better than anything have ever had. Dgcoartdo, are those pictures taken in same location at same time of day? If so, I guess brightness 32, contrast 50, and ISO..one has to really find oneself are the best way to go?
> 
> also, wondering, has anyone found any games that work well in 21:9 aspect ratio? Games that don't push a political agenda too strongly? People may not be comfortable with with saying this, but so be it. They absolutely ruined a game like "Call of Duty" by trying to stick "female operators" into it and now even blurring faces in last one I played because some might potentially be offended that Us soldiers would be killing KOREANS in a war on the KOREAN peninsula? There's a reason the last COD tanked. It's not...I don't even mean "politics" in terms of Democrat vs. Republican, I mean it in terms of companies catering to the "safe space, trigger warning" crowd and worried about a few angry tweets from people who don't play games anyway. Despite what media writes, IMO that's really what GG was about.
> 
> Having said that, can anyone recommend a few games to buy that work with the aspect ratio, really show off what the Titan Pascal and this monitor can do, and don't cater to the Snowflake crowd? I was considering "Just Cause 3," but others tell me that these days to get a decent game you have to look for Eastern Euro game studios (as with Witcher). Any suggestions appreciated. I'm just worried I got my dream system and dream monitor too late to experience genuinely "good" games that don't cater to ludicrous sensitivities. I hope I'm wrong.


There's SO much going on in this post. Geez.

Anyway

Trying to decide between this and the Acer Predator 32'' 4k monitor to pair with my new 1080ti :x


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> There's SO much going on in this post. Geez.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> Trying to decide between this and the Acer Predator 32'' 4k monitor to pair with my new 1080ti :x


Was in the same boat. I got the Asus monitor. I think it has superior build quality. OC'ed to 100Hz without any issues.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Was in the same boat. I got the Asus monitor. I think it has superior build quality. OC'ed to 100Hz without any issues.


Is "OC" this monitor as simple as selecting 100hz in display properties, or do you have to do something else to activate it?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Is "OC" this monitor as simple as selecting 100hz in display properties, or do you have to do something else to activate it?


Pretty much that. Select 100hz on the panel (also a 1 touch Turbo button) where you can also select the overclock in 5hz increments from 75 hz to 100hz and ensure its set to 100hz in Nvidia Control Panel, Desktop resolution section.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Pretty much that. Select 100hz on the panel (also a 1 touch Turbo button) where you can also select the overclock in 5hz increments from 75 hz to 100hz and ensure its set to 100hz in Nvidia Control Panel, Desktop resolution section.


Thanks!

I'm hesitating because I feel like there's a update around the corner? This monitor has been out for 1 year+, no?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'm hesitating because I feel like there's a update around the corner? This monitor has been out for 1 year+, no?


Yep this monitor has been a bit out over a year, at least here in Europe, we got it mid Feb 2016, then came out subsequently in the States a few weeks later.

Only Panel I out soon with similar sorts of Specs is the HP Omen X35 and AOC AGON AG352UCG, both 100hz G-Sync panels but at 35" rather then 34" but are VA panels. I believe Samsung will also be coming out with an offering also as its their panel being used.

There is also the ACER X34P which is a refreshed X34, with the Joystick navigitation method this ASUS uses (Buttons around the side rather then bottom) and a tighter radius on the curve. http://www.overclock.net/t/1624928/monitor-acer-x34p-21-9-3440x1440-100hz-g-sync-end-of-the-april-at-latest-according-to-acer-message#post_25900854


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> There's SO much going on in this post. Geez.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> Trying to decide between this and the Acer Predator 32'' 4k monitor to pair with my new 1080ti :x


Quite honestly, going ultrawide was one of the best decisions I've ever made for my PC experience. Never going back. And imho, 34" seems perfect for this resolution, unlike 32" for 4k still seems too small to me.


----------



## uio77

Is it any way to know what is the latest Firmware installed in this monitors??


----------



## Iceman2733

Well I spoke to early I have had my monitor coming up on a week and had a pixel go dead on me last night. It is in the bottom right area so I am not gonna worry a lot but still makes ya feel odd a monitor of this thing's price point shouldn't have panel issues.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Zarkingtech

Hey guys,

I recently bought a used PG348. The monitor is awesome, however the locking pins that attach the stand to the base are missing. Any ideas as to how I get new ones?

I called ASUS and they told me they do not provide replacement parts for that stand.


----------



## xcom-

Hello Everyone - Picked up my PG348Q today and I absolutely love it!

Any advice regarding the best calibration settings?

Thank you


----------



## dgcotardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Hello Everyone - Picked up my PG348Q today and I absolutely love it!
> 
> Any advice regarding the best calibration settings?
> 
> Thank you


Check out Tftcentral for calibration settings and ICC profile.


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgcotardo*
> 
> Check out Tftcentral for calibration settings and ICC profile.


Thank you - All calibrated and the screen looks great! - Shall I max out the refresh rate to a 100?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Thank you - All calibrated and the screen looks great! - Shall I max out the refresh rate to a 100?


Absolutely, its is why we all in part paid bucks for this moniter


----------



## GlutenBoy

Purchased this bad boy yesterday from NCIX Canada, hopefully will receive it this week.

Crossing my fingers for the monitor lottery god to be good with me







One would think that the newest build are a little bit better?

I'm upgrading from a generic 24" 1080 monitor, so it's going to be a big leap. I have a brand new GTX 1080 to push graphics to it.

Cheers!


----------



## lexlutha111384

My upgraded setup after I installed the 1080ti.


----------



## theunknownkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> My upgraded setup after I installed the 1080ti.


Whats the FPS like with the 1080ti and this monitor? Any specific games?

I am using a 980ti and noticing the frames dropping quite often.


----------



## lexlutha111384

I **** u not, so far every game I have thrown at it maxes out the refresh rate


----------



## JustinThyme

A little late to the party but better late than never. I've been using a PG279Q for some time and drooling for ultra wide. So finally got a decent price and my PG279Q just because my Laptop display for multiple machines.

Set up, drivers installed, to 100Hz no worries.

Read through a good bit of this thread and saw a few calibration tips. The out of the box sRGB was pretty close. I use Xrite photo color munki for calibration and left the racing mode on defaults execept during calibration process the 30 recommend here several time came in a 113 nits so I upped it to 32 and hit 120 spot on.

I didn't do the foolishness of cranking brightness to max with a black screen in a pitch black room however I did inspect with it loaded with the profile I'm using and I've just one spot that if I have the monitor up high and I'm looking up at the top right corener I can see a little BLB. When the monitor is in the position I use it and I'm looking straight on I see nothing. This one is better in this aspect than my PG279Q which is still very acceptable.

So add me to the list. Looking great to me!


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theunknownkid*
> 
> Whats the FPS like with the 1080ti and this monitor? Any specific games?
> 
> I am using a 980ti and noticing the frames dropping quite often.


Not sure if it helps, posted a bunch of benchmarks for about 15 games in 1080Ti owner thread. Compared with the GTX 1080 and Titan X Maxwell at stock and overclocked speeds: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624521/nvidia-gtx-1080-ti-owners-thread/870#post_25920597 on this panel.

Also upgraded my setup around this panel few weeks back when I moved house and few weeks. Always had a terrible setup prior not at all scaled for supporting such a beast. Also made move to Tri-GTX 1080Ti's (obviously do not always use the third GPU when game, damm Nvidia) Love this panel, but can't wait to see something new!


----------



## GlutenBoy

OK I got the monitor yesterday and I think I was pretty lucky in the lottery. I can barely see any bleed, the worst is in the top left corners, not an issue with normal use. Also no dead pixels, OC to 100mhz no problem, no scanlines (that I was able to see anyway), no coil noise at all, I didn't see any flicker either in the top right corner...yet.

I do see somewhat the darker line-ish at the top of the monitor on grey screens, but you have to pay attention to see it.

The major issue I had was the the screens was way to close to my face with the stand. Since I kinda knew this would happen I had ordered a Mount It mi-751 VESA mount from amazon. I received it today and installed it. It's pretty great.

This screen is crazy coming from a 24" 1080p to this monster is like looking outside thru a bay window









Now I have to scale down the graphics of my gtx 1080 to get descent FPS.

EDIT: Oh I would like to thank all the members of this thread, you helped me a lot with the decision of buying this monitor and helped me fixed common problems and answered common questions. Thx Again!


----------



## Iceman2733

Ok welp I am at a lost had two more pixels go out since owning it. I am beyond frustrated at this point three total pixels bad two dead and one stuck red. I am worried about keeping it long term and having these issue continue... Man I dunno what to do now don't know if I would try another Acer or try another one of these. Heck I wish the stupid Omen would get to Amazon.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Valgaur

Hey everyone!

I've been following in this thread (stalker alert) for a while now. I am quite committed towards this monitor but am looking for some thoughts on a layout style I have planned.

Currently I'm using 2x ASUS VN247h and for my work and studies (3D CAD work and Masters of Science respectively) I need as much space as possible. I was wondering what peoples ideas or recommendations would be on having both of those 24" monitors mounted above the Asus PG348Q, or have them vertical (portrait) on the sides.... Additionally, the ultrawide will be going on an arm for space saving on my desk setup, unless the distance of the feet is different from what it looks like.

Also, I am runnign dual 780ti's in SLI and I doubt I'll have enough horsepower for that setup, when I do game on the ultrawide.

Any help would be awesome!!


----------



## Nick7269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Ok welp I am at a lost had two more pixels go out since owning it. I am beyond frustrated at this point three total pixels bad two dead and one stuck red. I am worried about keeping it long term and having these issue continue... Man I dunno what to do now don't know if I would try another Acer or try another one of these. Heck I wish the stupid Omen would get to Amazon.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That sucks big time dude, have you tried sending it back for RMA?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> I've been following in this thread (stalker alert) for a while now. I am quite committed towards this monitor but am looking for some thoughts on a layout style I have planned.
> 
> Currently I'm using 2x ASUS VN247h and for my work and studies (3D CAD work and Masters of Science respectively) I need as much space as possible. I was wondering what peoples ideas or recommendations would be on having both of those 24" monitors mounted above the Asus PG348Q, or have them vertical (portrait) on the sides.... Additionally, the ultrawide will be going on an arm for space saving on my desk setup, unless the distance of the feet is different from what it looks like.
> 
> Also, I am runnign dual 780ti's in SLI and I doubt I'll have enough horsepower for that setup, when I do game on the ultrawide.
> 
> Any help would be awesome!!


Not sure if admitting to being a stalker is a good thing or not?
As far as the setup of two different size monitors is really just going to be playing around with the setup and see what you think looks best on your desk and more user friendly. Regardless of how you slice it, it may look a little odd because of the massive size difference. IMO, who cares though! (not many people can run 2 or 3 34" monitors to look uniform). I tried to setup my other 24" around my 34" monitor in several different configurations and they all looked funny. At the end of the day, I just setup both monitors on a arm side by side for the best viewing angle. I certainly love mounting monitors 100% of the time, so getting rid of the stand the Asus comes with was a no brainer for me. The bigger monitors have bigger stands that just get worse and worse imo.
As far as your graphics cards, you maybe surprised that they will be able to do more than you think. Of course your game settings will have to be turned down, but you can still enjoy games and that massive wide screen.
So far, I am very pleased with this monitor. I think it has been the most enjoyable upgrade ever!


----------



## Slider-Override

Hi All,
i am looking for a way to mod the OSD Crosshairs, do anyone know if there is any way, or any dev team that has done this on any other monitor before?


----------



## xcom-

Hello everyone

I have a question regarding the refresh rate of 100hz

I have noticed that occasionally the refresh rate resets to 60hz although it is enabled to 100hz on the nvidea control panel. Anyway to permanently set this to 100hz?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> I have a question regarding the refresh rate of 100hz
> 
> I have noticed that occasionally the refresh rate resets to 60hz although it is enabled to 100hz on the nvidea control panel. Anyway to permanently set this to 100hz?


It should be default always be at 100hz the panel once set to it. unless you change anything. On occasions it may be if you have the FPS counter up and have a incoming feed which does not do 100hz it will lower itself momentarily such as when booting the PC, but otherwise the panel will always do 100hz when it can.


----------



## remedy1978

Started a new thread, but should have posted here. I am having an issue (if it is an issue) where when I wake up my monitor it takes a second or several seconds before G-Sync engages on the Windows 10 desktop. When it does engage, the monitor flashes black a second then comes back.

Watch the video below to see what I mean:




Does anyone else encounter this or is it just me?


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedy1978*
> 
> Started a new thread, but should have posted here. I am having an issue (if it is an issue) where when I wake up my monitor it takes a second or several seconds before G-Sync engages on the Windows 10 desktop. When it does engage, the monitor flashes black a second then comes back.


Check the led at the right bottom of the screen during wake up, if change from amber to red, it's just the g-sync which turn on and the black screen is quite normal.


----------



## remedy1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Check the led at the right bottom of the screen during wake up, if change from amber to red, it's just the g-sync which turn on and the black screen is quite normal.


It goes from amber to white then red.


----------



## Radtech51

Hi, I just got this monitor and I would like to know if this is normal or not. Thx


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedy1978*
> 
> It goes from amber to white then red.


Your seeing normal behaviour. Its actually down to the G-Sync module rather then panel. Just the way it behaves when G-Sync kicks in from Nvidia control panel. Also you will see the behaviour on occasions when transition in game menus, the way the module deals with 0 frame inputs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radtech51*
> 
> Hi, I just got this monitor and I would like to know if this is normal or not. Thx


If it looks like that normally, then its horrible, but I would venture to guess its not that bad in normal use and rather how the camera is taking the image.


----------



## Radtech51

With normal content it's not as much noticeable but you can still see the top left and top right with light bleeding even with content on the screen, but not as much when playing games although I can't comment on games that get very dark like space scenes etc. So my question is can someone please tell me if this is normal for this panel? Does anyone else have this issue? Thx


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Your seeing normal behaviour. Its actually down to the G-Sync module rather then panel. Just the way it behaves when G-Sync kicks in from Nvidia control panel. Also you will see the behaviour on occasions when transition in game menus, the way the module deals with 0 frame inputs.
> If it looks like that normally, then its horrible, but I would venture to guess its not that bad in normal use and rather how the camera is taking the image.


From the desktop it's way more noticeable than if I'm playing games. For example: in World of Warcraft I can't notice it very much but I haven't tested dark scenes yet . Here's another picture of the desktop wallpaper, it's clearly visible on the top right and left corners of the screen.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radtech51*
> 
> From the desktop it's way more noticeable than if I'm playing games. For example: in World of Warcraft I can't notice it very much but I haven't tested dark scenes yet . Here's another picture of the desktop wallpaper, it's clearly visible on the top right and left corners of the screen.


Well, IPS in all its glory







. You won't avoid it, you can have less or more of it but you won't avoid it unless you will get cherry-picked review sample unit.

This is "normal" sadly for IPS panels.


----------



## remedy1978

Than
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Your seeing normal behaviour. Its actually down to the G-Sync module rather then panel. Just the way it behaves when G-Sync kicks in from Nvidia control panel. Also you will see the behaviour on occasions when transition in game menus, the way the module deals with 0 frame inputs.
> 
> Thanks!! Otherwise I was going to request an RMA. You saved the day.


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedy1978*
> 
> Than
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Your seeing normal behaviour. Its actually down to the G-Sync module rather then panel. Just the way it behaves when G-Sync kicks in from Nvidia control panel. Also you will see the behaviour on occasions when transition in game menus, the way the module deals with 0 frame inputs.
> 
> Thanks!! Otherwise I was going to request an RMA. You saved the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I took a chance and swapped out my display for another one and I think it's actually much better! Some similar panel glowing in the same general locations but I think it's to a much lesser degree. I can see though now that this glowing pattern and it's locations is most likely going to be very similar among all of these displays but with some varring degrees of severity. Anyway here are a few new screen shots and you can clearly see how much better it is.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dantrax

I got the Asus ROG Swift 348Q to run at 100Hz finally. I used only the joystick or top button only. Push top button, scroll to right panel & check OC box, scroll to right panel & bring the slider up to 100Hz, press the joystick button in while you are still in the slider panel. You will then see another message with a yes button at the bottom of it, press the joystick button again to accept the adjustment & your screen will reboot. When it comes back on it will be set at 100Hz.(if it does not, pull the display port cable out & press the joystick again to see the OSD & readjust the frequency back down) Then right click on your screen & click on NVidia control panel. Go to change resolution & you will now see new refresh rates from 80Hz up to 100Hz in 5Hz increments choose 100Hz save & you're done. I hope this saves some one else some time. Use the install CD to upgrade the generic display driver. right click Computer, properties, device manager, double click monitors, right click generic monitor & choose upgrade driver software, Browse my computer for driver software, browse to your CD drive with ASUS disc & click open it, choose PG348Q_WHQL folder (bottom one) & click ok. The monitor will now be recognized by it's name. Asus gives you more directions on how to put their sticker on than how to do this.


----------



## Dantrax

I have only 378.92 driver installed for my new 1080ti card. I finally found a copy to install that wasn't corrupt, but I tried so many sites I don't remember which one had it, sorry. I only use custom install with display driver, physicX driver & HD audio driver checked. The monitor works fine with just these drivers installed & you can select the monitor speakers if you want to in right click speakers choose Playback devices. But I don't think you'll want to. I changed the resolution to 100Hz first & then I enabled g-sync for windowed & full screen mode, selected the 1080ti for physx, & selected Single display performance mode in Multi-display/mixed gpu acceleration tab. That's it. I'll let you know how it works out & if anyone has any other selections to try, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedy1978*
> 
> Than
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Your seeing normal behaviour. Its actually down to the G-Sync module rather then panel. Just the way it behaves when G-Sync kicks in from Nvidia control panel. Also you will see the behaviour on occasions when transition in game menus, the way the module deals with 0 frame inputs.
> 
> Thanks!! Otherwise I was going to request an RMA. You saved the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I took a chance and swapped out my display for another one and I think it's actually much better! Some similar panel glowing in the same general locations but I think it's to a much lesser degree. I can see though now that this glowing pattern and it's locations is most likely going to be very similar among all of these displays but with some varring degrees of severity. Anyway here are a few new screen shots and you can clearly see how much better it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update...
> Well unbelievable it appears I have the following issue >
> G5.Persistent horizontal and vertical scan/grid lines:
> http://i.imgur.com/cIRszXp.jpg
> Source
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/popdude338/media/IMAG0042.jpg.html & http://s168.photobucket.com/user/popdude338/media/IMAG0033.jpg.html
> Here's a picture of my display in World of Warcraft, looking at the water is so bad I can't even stand looking at it. This display has been returned I'm done with this what a shame.
Click to expand...


----------



## looizz

Does anyone get a buzz, electrical discharge, cracking/popping sound when using this monitor at 100Hz?


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looizz*
> 
> Does anyone get a buzz, electrical discharge, cracking/popping sound when using this monitor at 100Hz?


Actually now that you have mentioned it I have noticed a cracking/popping sound from time to time. I originally thought it was related to the monitor speakers but haven't had time to fully trace/diagnose the problem.


----------



## uio77

No buzzing in my screen. However, just in case, I sent mine for a firmware update, it took only 8 days TAT.


----------



## looizz

hmmmmmm, you can send it back for firmware update? lol how does that workÉ I get a poping/cracking sound every few hours or so when running on 100 Hz...... some what annoying. I didnt notice it at first for the first few months.


----------



## uio77

Contact Asus customer service via Email. Just follow their instructions. They will email you a pre paid label for shipping


----------



## xcom-

Is there no way to update the firmware myself via usb?


----------



## uio77

No. it is a port at the back just for that purpose. TAT is 1 week. You will need to provide the shipping box yourself.


----------



## looizz

Anyone else experiencing similar problem?? I m considering RMA because it's utterly annoying.......


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looizz*
> 
> Anyone else experiencing similar problem?? I m considering RMA because it's utterly annoying.......


I have not had any of the issues you are experiencing, and I hope you get it settled. That would be quite annoying


----------



## theCaptain28

HI,

I'm new here, please bare with me. I'm having problem overclocking my monitor. I can't even reach 75hz overclock. After setting the overclock in the monitor, it doesn't show in the nVidia control panel. Hope someone can help me.

FYI, running a GTX 1080 ti FE.


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCaptain28*
> 
> HI,
> 
> I'm new here, please bare with me. I'm having problem overclocking my monitor. I can't even reach 75hz overclock. After setting the overclock in the monitor, it doesn't show in the nVidia control panel. Hope someone can help me.
> 
> FYI, running a GTX 1080 ti FE.


I deleted my gpu driver and reinstalled with current and worked after


----------



## looizz

Anyone with a RMA experience with this monitor? was it positive? most RMA experience I read online with Asus monitors are horrifying......


----------



## theCaptain28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> I deleted my gpu driver and reinstalled with current and worked after


Just completed a clean reinstall and it's still not showing the overclock in the nvidia control panel. Driver version is 381.65


----------



## Feklar

When you select the overclocking option and press the joystick button it should then prompt you with a dialog box. You have to then press the joystick button again to confirm. Only then can you go to the Nvidia Control Panel and see the option for 100hz. Doing it any other way won't work.


----------



## theCaptain28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feklar*
> 
> When you select the overclocking option and press the joystick button it should then prompt you with a dialog box. You have to then press the joystick button again to confirm. Only then can you go to the Nvidia Control Panel and see the option for 100hz. Doing it any other way won't work.


Also did that. The monitor rebooted but still no change in the available refresh rate in the nvidia control panel.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCaptain28*
> 
> Also did that. The monitor rebooted but still no change in the available refresh rate in the nvidia control panel.


I'm assuming you're using a DP cable? Other than that, it should be giving you the option in the NCP to set it to 100hz under the "Change Resolution" section.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## theCaptain28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> I'm assuming you're using a DP cable? Other than that, it should be giving you the option in the NCP to set it to 100hz under the "Change Resolution" section.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yup, using a DP cable. That's actually my problem, it's not giving an option to set it to 100hz or even 75hz. It's stuck in 50 and 60hz. I've done everything that google can give. The only that I haven't tried is using another DP cable since I don't have one available. Just want to know if it is possible to be a cable problem or I need to RMA my monitor.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCaptain28*
> 
> Yup, using a DP cable. That's actually my problem, it's not giving an option to set it to 100hz or even 75hz. It's stuck in 50 and 60hz. I've done everything that google can give. The only that I haven't tried is using another DP cable since I don't have one available. Just want to know if it is possible to be a cable problem or I need to RMA my monitor.


I am not sure then, I would assume that the cable should not be the problem. I know the Monitor came with a decent cable, maybe someone else can give you another clue. I would try anything I could before having to deal with an RMA.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCaptain28*
> 
> Yup, using a DP cable. That's actually my problem, it's not giving an option to set it to 100hz or even 75hz. It's stuck in 50 and 60hz. I've done everything that google can give. The only that I haven't tried is using another DP cable since I don't have one available. Just want to know if it is possible to be a cable problem or I need to RMA my monitor.


Cable that comes with the monitor works fine. If it was damaged or what not, you would still get the option to select 100 hz but may see flickering if you up the bandwidth.

Have you tried using just the single monitor connects to the GPU and see what happens?


----------



## theCaptain28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> I am not sure then, I would assume that the cable should not be the problem. I know the Monitor came with a decent cable, maybe someone else can give you another clue. I would try anything I could before having to deal with an RMA.


That's what I thought. I know the cable wouldn't be the problem. Anyway, thanks for the input.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Cable that comes with the monitor works fine. If it was damaged or what not, you would still get the option to select 100 hz but may see flickering if you up the bandwidth.
> 
> Have you tried using just the single monitor connects to the GPU and see what happens?


I'm actually using just one monitor and just one GPU. And I was quite sure that overclocking can't be damaged during shipping and I should to able to overclock even up to 75hz no problem even with a faulty cable. I've reset my monitor multiple times and reinstall my GPU driver multiple times to no avail. The only thing that I haven't done is do a reformat of my PC which I want to avoid as much as possible. Please help me.


----------



## dseg

Is this monitor worth $1.2k? How often does go below that


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> Is this monitor worth $1.2k? How often does go below that


i never seen it go below that unless it is a referb or open box. new lowest i seen and got mine at was $1099. is it worth it, i feel not really but it is a really nich market. if i had a price in my head it would be a killer $800 monitor. the things that really raise the price would be the gsync and the fact that it dose 100hz. other then that its more of an $800 monitor.


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedy1978*
> 
> Started a new thread, but should have posted here. I am having an issue (if it is an issue) where when I wake up my monitor it takes a second or several seconds before G-Sync engages on the Windows 10 desktop. When it does engage, the monitor flashes black a second then comes back.
> 
> Watch the video below to see what I mean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else encounter this or is it just me?


I've had two of the monitors both replaced for different issues and I've not experienced that one before. However with that said I'm actually considering trying my luck on a third. Just can't get over how beautiful the picture is on this display.


----------



## bishopheals

Thats more of a driver issue not monitor. do a clean driver install should fix that right up.


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> Is this monitor worth $1.2k? How often does go below that


Well it definitely is if you can find one without issues. I've gone through two displays so far both had issues. The first one had "Flash lighting" top left corner. The other replacement one had an issue with the G sink which vertical lines across the screen. Anyway considering how good the picture quality is on this display (screen uniformity and artifacts aside) i'm going to be trying a third replacement unit.


----------



## dseg

I can't believe how expense "good" computer monitors are.
It seems there is a defect with every monitor, it's really just the matter of if the consumer can find the problem...


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> I can't believe how expense "good" computer monitors are.
> It seems there is a defect with every monitor, it's really just the matter of if the consumer can find the problem...


Well I'm very particular about picture quality and probably notice things more than the average person does.


----------



## dksdpc

Need help with a 100x100 VESA wall mount for my PG348Q. I am not looking for one with an arm, but one that will offer tilt. If no options are available, I would take one with an arm. I am looking to Monoprice but am concerned at the fact that the mount is recessed and even though there are max 100x100 mounts, the brackets may extend past the points making it unusable.

Can anyone suggest a wall mount that they've used?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dksdpc*
> 
> Need help with a 100x100 VESA wall mount for my PG348Q. I am not looking for one with an arm, but one that will offer tilt. If no options are available, I would take one with an arm. I am looking to Monoprice but am concerned at the fact that the mount is recessed and even though there are max 100x100 mounts, the brackets may extend past the points making it unusable.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a wall mount that they've used?


could just buy longer screws and some spacers to fix the recessed issue


----------



## jelome1989

Is the PG348Q too close with a 26-inch (depth) desk? What is the recommended depth of a desk with a PG348?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jelome1989*
> 
> Is the PG348Q too close with a 26-inch (depth) desk? What is the recommended depth of a desk with a PG348?


it should be ok. just about the minimum for the stock stand. could push it back farther if you mount it to a arm of some sort.


----------



## jelome1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> it should be ok. just about the minimum for the stock stand. could push it back farther if you mount it to a arm of some sort.


Thanks. How long is it from the base (the one at the back) to the front of the screen panel? I'd like to simulate it on my desk


----------



## ChronoDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jelome1989*
> 
> Thanks. How long is it from the base (the one at the back) to the front of the screen panel? I'd like to simulate it on my desk


Dimensions (without stand) 829 x 323 x 109mm (WxHxD)
I presume the 109mm is including the curve, strictly from the back of the display to the middle of the panel is about 3cm less.


----------



## jelome1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> Dimensions (without stand) 829 x 323 x 109mm (WxHxD)
> I presume the 109mm is including the curve, strictly from the back of the display to the middle of the panel is about 3cm less.


Sorry, if my question wasn't clear (English is not my first language), but I'm talking about the back of the stand of the monitor (not the monitor itself). So I'd like to know the length from the stand (the one at the back of course) to the middle of the panel. That way I can simulate how it would exactly look or how close it is to me if I use it with the stand on my desk.


----------



## ChronoDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jelome1989*
> 
> I'd like to know the length from the stand (the one at the back of course) to the middle of the panel.


"Phys. Dimension with Stand(WxHxD): 829 x 558 x 297 mm"
It's all on the specs page...


----------



## jelome1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> "Phys. Dimension with Stand(WxHxD): 829 x 558 x 297 mm"
> It's all on the specs page...


Yeah but that represents the maximum dimensions with the stand and the two front feet of the stand extend deeper than the screen, so that's not accurate. Even if the difference is only 3-5 inches it could very well be significant in my case, that's why I wanted to be sure.










I'm looking for the dimension of the red line. The spec page measures the blue line correct?


----------



## dseg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> i never seen it go below that unless it is a referb or open box. new lowest i seen and got mine at was $1099. is it worth it, i feel not really but it is a really nich market. if i had a price in my head it would be a killer $800 monitor. the things that really raise the price would be the gsync and the fact that it dose 100hz. other then that its more of an $800 monitor.


Thanks for the feedback.
With all the other ultra wides, I am surprised this is still priced at $1.2k.
Especially with the progress towards 4k gaming.
I want a monitor that will be able to do 4k with my computer but also with xbox and playstation when they come out.
It seems like 1440p will be obsolete quickly and to pay a $1.2k price tag for 1440p seems crazy.


----------



## CreamyCookie

Hello everyone, I had the X34A for a few weeks until I returned it once I noticed some banding and scanlines, is it worth it to add $100 to buy one of these instead? I've heard the QC is better, is that truly the case? Thank you.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreamyCookie*
> 
> Hello everyone, I had the X34A for a few weeks until I returned it once I noticed some banding and scanlines, is it worth it to add $100 to buy one of these instead? I've heard the QC is better, is that truly the case? Thank you.


Not really, from what I've read the QC isn't any better than Acer. And I've been keeping an eye on both monitors for a long time.


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Not really, from what I've read the QC isn't any better than Acer. And I've been keeping an eye on both monitors for a long time.


Yep, and I decided to give the Acer Predator x34 for a try. It's a lotto I know but so far I've not no luck with the ASUS Swift so since the X34 saves me money I might as well play the lotto on this one instead I figure.


----------



## Nick7269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> With all the other ultra wides, I am surprised this is still priced at $1.2k.
> Especially with the progress towards 4k gaming.
> I want a monitor that will be able to do 4k with my computer but also with xbox and playstation when they come out.
> It seems like 1440p will be obsolete quickly and to pay a $1.2k price tag for 1440p seems crazy.


If you search around you can get them delivered to your door for $1100. (don't forget to upgrade your GPU as well)

Dude, these are very over priced monitors because of the crazy specs they have. They are like anything else that is new on the market with little competition. Last I checked, there is two monitors on the market that have these specs (but they are both the same monitor).
All the other ulta wides don't meet these specs, that is why there is a huge cost difference. Don't forget these monitors need more GPU power.


----------



## kiwwanna

Finally ordered one, $1249 CAD. How could I refuse. Sad part this comes on 2 to 5 days and my GPU is headed to EVGA for the stepup. Now I'm worried I won't be able to test it in the days I have to return.


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*
> 
> Finally ordered one, $1249 CAD. How could I refuse. Sad part this comes on 2 to 5 days and my GPU is headed to EVGA for the stepup. Now I'm worried I won't be able to test it in the days I have to return.


Hey there, where did you get this monitor quoted at $1,249 CAD? Thanks


----------



## pharcycle

hi all.. I got this monitor about a week ago, noticed the horizontal lines, googled it and up popped this forum with people talking about scanlines which I then identified as my issue.

Even from around 60cm away (just moved my setup to push it further back) I can notice them, particularly in X-plane 11 and, for example, the Mass Effect Andromeda start screen (to the left of the main planet it's very noticable in the pinkish background). Only had it a week and only really played these.

I was toying with returning it and most likely will as I can't stop noticing them now - especially the flight sim where its really visible on the dash since there's large swathes of grey background that doesn't move much.

I'm wondering if my scanline issue sounds abnormal to you all - in which case I'm prepared to try a replacement or if it's pretty typical and I'm just more sensitive to it, in which case a refund would be the better option and wait for a new panel.

If i disable the overclock the issue goes away but then I may as well have saved myself the cash and gone for a regular 34" curved screen.

Thoughts?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*
> 
> Finally ordered one, $1249 CAD. How could I refuse. Sad part this comes on 2 to 5 days and my GPU is headed to EVGA for the stepup. Now I'm worried I won't be able to test it in the days I have to return.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, where did you get this monitor quoted at $1,249 CAD? Thanks
Click to expand...

It was price matched at a local staples store. The website is no longer offering the sale price, could have been a typo


----------



## PopeBenedict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> hi all.. I got this monitor about a week ago, noticed the horizontal lines, googled it and up popped this forum with people talking about scanlines which I then identified as my issue.
> 
> Even from around 60cm away (just moved my setup to push it further back) I can notice them, particularly in X-plane 11 and, for example, the Mass Effect Andromeda start screen (to the left of the main planet it's very noticable in the pinkish background). Only had it a week and only really played these.
> 
> I was toying with returning it and most likely will as I can't stop noticing them now - especially the flight sim where its really visible on the dash since there's large swathes of grey background that doesn't move much.
> 
> I'm wondering if my scanline issue sounds abnormal to you all - in which case I'm prepared to try a replacement or if it's pretty typical and I'm just more sensitive to it, in which case a refund would be the better option and wait for a new panel.
> 
> If i disable the overclock the issue goes away but then I may as well have saved myself the cash and gone for a regular 34" curved screen.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


I have never had a problem with scanlines. Actually, I tested 6 different panels of the Asus until I got the one I kept which is almost flawless. All the previous ones where returned for excess backlight bleeding or dead pixels but no scanlines. If you can, return it and get a new one. If not, ask for a replacement.


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopeBenedict*
> 
> I have never had a problem with scanlines. Actually, I tested 6 different panels of the Asus until I got the one I kept which is almost flawless. All the previous ones where returned for excess backlight bleeding or dead pixels but no scanlines. If you can, return it and get a new one. If not, ask for a replacement.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> hi all.. I got this monitor about a week ago, noticed the horizontal lines, googled it and up popped this forum with people talking about scanlines which I then identified as my issue.
> 
> Even from around 60cm away (just moved my setup to push it further back) I can notice them, particularly in X-plane 11 and, for example, the Mass Effect Andromeda start screen (to the left of the main planet it's very noticable in the pinkish background). Only had it a week and only really played these.
> 
> I was toying with returning it and most likely will as I can't stop noticing them now - especially the flight sim where its really visible on the dash since there's large swathes of grey background that doesn't move much.
> 
> I'm wondering if my scanline issue sounds abnormal to you all - in which case I'm prepared to try a replacement or if it's pretty typical and I'm just more sensitive to it, in which case a refund would be the better option and wait for a new panel.
> 
> If i disable the overclock the issue goes away but then I may as well have saved myself the cash and gone for a regular 34" curved screen.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


I found out that it's a GSYNC driver issue that Nvidia apparently is in no hurry to fix. I've had both ultra wide monitors the ASUS Swift and the Acer Predator X34 both (21.9) ratio and both have the vertical line issue in full screen mode when playing wow but not in Windowed mode. There's nothing wrong with the monitors it's just the Nvidia drivers. Fortunately though doing more research I came across this bit of info.
Quote: "Gsync was mainly designed with lower fps in mind anyway - I'm guessing that's why Nvidia doesn't really seem to care about the vsync interactions that happens at max fps/hz."


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dksdpc*
> 
> Need help with a 100x100 VESA wall mount for my PG348Q. I am not looking for one with an arm, but one that will offer tilt. If no options are available, I would take one with an arm. I am looking to Monoprice but am concerned at the fact that the mount is recessed and even though there are max 100x100 mounts, the brackets may extend past the points making it unusable.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a wall mount that they've used?


bro best arms are amazon basic I have 2 for each of my xb271hu's. I am not sure if I should give em up for a pg348q or keep one predator on side.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopeBenedict*
> 
> I have never had a problem with scanlines. Actually, I tested 6 different panels of the Asus until I got the one I kept which is almost flawless. All the previous ones where returned for excess backlight bleeding or dead pixels but no scanlines. If you can, return it and get a new one. If not, ask for a replacement.


Thanks for the reply. I got it through Amazon who are normally spot on with returns but this time said I had to pay the return shipping and they'd reimburse me approx £5 towards shipping. You know how large the box is, getting quotes here it would be at least £20 just for postage and £60 all in if I wanted it covered in case of loss or damage.

I raised my concerns with Amazon who then agreed to collect it for free but I can't really be bothered going through that again so I think I'll just get a refund and wait for the next refresh of monitors which can't be long now hopefully... assuming I can live without 100 Hz or gsync... or ultrawide!

Unfortunately there aren't really any computer shops near me I could try before buying which would be the ideal solution.

Thanks for your feedback though, these really are lovely monitors if it were't for that issue.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radtech51*
> 
> I found out that it's a GSYNC driver issue that Nvidia apparently is in no hurry to fix. I've had both ultra wide monitors the ASUS Swift and the Acer Predator X34 both (21.9) ratio and both have the vertical line issue in full screen mode when playing wow but not in Windowed mode. There's nothing wrong with the monitors it's just the Nvidia drivers. Fortunately though doing more research I came across this bit of info.
> Quote: "Gsync was mainly designed with lower fps in mind anyway - I'm guessing that's why Nvidia doesn't really seem to care about the vsync interactions that happens at max fps/hz."


Hi, do you happen to have a source for that? I've got until Monday to decide if I want to keep the monitor!

Cheers


----------



## PopeBenedict

That is weird because amazon has the free return policy, at least here in Germany. Also, I have Prime which is not expensive so maybe is that too and in fact they picked it up at home. I was very convenient. In any case, I highly doubt you will have the same problem with a second monitor. I would risk it because its worth it once you get a nice panel.


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> Hi, do you happen to have a source for that? I've got until Monday to decide if I want to keep the monitor!
> 
> Cheers


Sorry I don't have that link anymore but i've done more research today and I found out that it may be a monitor issue and not a video card driver issue. This has happened on all three monitors I have tested other than on the 27" see my post below from the Acer Predator thread.

"I just got my X32, it was built in February 2017 and is also showing the scan line issue. Before this monitor I tested two of the ASUS Swift monitors both 21.9 screen ratio as well and they both showed the exact same scan line issue.

Not sure what to do at this point but I'm debating returning it and settling with the ASUS Swift PG279Q. I know it's going down in size and don't like that but what can I do? It appears on these 21.9 screens the GSYNC is broken. It's still s great monitor without GSYNC I know so I might just live with it I don't know yet. More testing without GSYNC is needed before making a decision."


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedy1978*
> 
> Started a new thread, but should have posted here. I am having an issue (if it is an issue) where when I wake up my monitor it takes a second or several seconds before G-Sync engages on the Windows 10 desktop. When it does engage, the monitor flashes black a second then comes back.
> 
> Watch the video below to see what I mean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else encounter this or is it just me?


I believe that is actually the driver activating (or refreshing) G-Sync. The same happens with my PG279Q. I just got used to it and ignore it.


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> Hi, do you happen to have a source for that? I've got until Monday to decide if I want to keep the monitor!
> 
> Cheers


Someone replyed to a post of mine and I thought this might be helpful.

Quote: "Every x34 and 34a has those lines, they are called Scanlines, shown usually at lower fps with Gsync and 100hz overlock.

It varies from monitor to monitor how strong they are. My own had absolutely horrific lines which could be seen up to 1 metre in Gsync Pendulum demo and it made monitor utterly useless piece of junk. Now I will try getting another and praying that it wont have such bad lines.

What i heard is that good units only produce lines slighty in Pendlum demo and they are no where else or allmost impossible to spot else."

Source: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-owners-club/2730


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopeBenedict*
> 
> That is weird because amazon has the free return policy, at least here in Germany. Also, I have Prime which is not expensive so maybe is that too and in fact they picked it up at home. I was very convenient. In any case, I highly doubt you will have the same problem with a second monitor. I would risk it because its worth it once you get a nice panel.


I might risk trying another X34 but if I do that will mean I've tried a total of 4 different 21.9 monitors! 3 of them so far hav had the issue so I'm very doubtful that the 4th one will be any better.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> I believe that is actually the driver activating (or refreshing) G-Sync. The same happens with my PG279Q. I just got used to it and ignore it.


My Dell s2716dg sometimes gives me this issue or it could just be the general switching and applying up settings. On my xb271hu it's faster. I have two of them and they're great. Right now I'm debating buying a pg348q because someone locally selling it for 600.

For now I'm running one of the monitors in 2560 by 1080 just to try out 21 by 9. I have it on a monitor arm so I just shove it in front of my face. Yeah it's really cool to try out 21 by 9. My main thing is what does ghetto hack I at least get 165hz. I really don't want to go down to 100hz. Plus I feel there are more issues with the ultrawide g syncs than the regular 1440p IPS g sync panels.

Worst case scenario I could keep the ultrawide and the pg348q on side but it gets a bit obnoxious then.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopeBenedict*
> 
> That is weird because amazon has the free return policy, at least here in Germany. Also, I have Prime which is not expensive so maybe is that too and in fact they picked it up at home. I was very convenient. In any case, I highly doubt you will have the same problem with a second monitor. I would risk it because its worth it once you get a nice panel.


I also have prime (I dread to think how much I spend with them!), it's possible that it was because it was sold by Amazon S.a.r.L which I think means it's shipped from the continent rather than the UK mainland so maybe by default it allocates a higher return cost. Don't know. Maybe it's worth another chat with Amazon customer support to get clarification on this if I'm not happy with the replacement.

With the Asus and Acer 4k, 144Hz gsync IPS monitors about to launch though I was toying between waiting for those or going with this one so we'll see. Also the amazon price has jumped by £80 since I bought it so I'd need yet another round with customer support to see if they'll honour the original price... I'm sure they would but it's just more hassle!

This monitor was sort of an impulse buy anyway so I'll see what it's like going back to my 27" QHD panel for a while and decide if I need to scratch my UWQHD itch again!

I also suspect mine was a return from someone not happy with it as the wrong power cable was in the box - it had an IEC C13 power cord (kettle / PC power etc) rather than the clover leaf for the power brick but could equally just have been a packing mistake at the factory. Maybe I'll order a replacement from another retailer.

Thanks for your feedback on your experiences


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> My Dell s2716dg sometimes gives me this issue or it could just be the general switching and applying up settings. On my xb271hu it's faster. I have two of them and they're great. Right now I'm debating buying a pg348q because someone locally selling it for 600.
> 
> For now I'm running one of the monitors in 2560 by 1080 just to try out 21 by 9. I have it on a monitor arm so I just shove it in front of my face. Yeah it's really cool to try out 21 by 9. My main thing is what does ghetto hack I at least get 165hz. I really don't want to go down to 100hz. Plus I feel there are more issues with the ultrawide g syncs than the regular 1440p IPS g sync panels.
> 
> Worst case scenario I could keep the ultrawide and the pg348q on side but it gets a bit obnoxious then.


Well I'm debating getting the ASUS ROG SWIFT PG279Q 27" 2560x1440 IPS 165Hz 4ms G-SYNC again as I had no issues with it. Over all a sold monitor but I just don't know if I can return to a smaller screen now as I'm spoiled with the Ultra-Wide 21.9. It's just difficult to go back and I'm not yet convinced if missing GSYNC is a deal breaker or not?


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> I also have prime (I dread to think how much I spend with them!), it's possible that it was because it was sold by Amazon S.a.r.L which I think means it's shipped from the continent rather than the UK mainland so maybe by default it allocates a higher return cost. Don't know. Maybe it's worth another chat with Amazon customer support to get clarification on this if I'm not happy with the replacement.
> 
> With the Asus and Acer 4k, 144Hz gsync IPS monitors about to launch though I was toying between waiting for those or going with this one so we'll see. Also the amazon price has jumped by £80 since I bought it so I'd need yet another round with customer support to see if they'll honour the original price... I'm sure they would but it's just more hassle!
> 
> This monitor was sort of an impulse buy anyway so I'll see what it's like going back to my 27" QHD panel for a while and decide if I need to scratch my UWQHD itch again!
> 
> I also suspect mine was a return from someone not happy with it as the wrong power cable was in the box - it had an IEC C13 power cord (kettle / PC power etc) rather than the clover leaf for the power brick but could equally just have been a packing mistake at the factory. Maybe I'll order a replacement from another retailer.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback on your experiences


If it makes you feel any better run the monitor at 2560x1080. So you can at least enjoy ultrawide in the meantime.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radtech51*
> 
> Someone replyed to a post of mine and I thought this might be helpful.
> 
> Quote: "Every x34 and 34a has those lines, they are called Scanlines, shown usually at lower fps with Gsync and 100hz overlock.
> 
> It varies from monitor to monitor how strong they are. My own had absolutely horrific lines which could be seen up to 1 metre in Gsync Pendulum demo and it made monitor utterly useless piece of junk. Now I will try getting another and praying that it wont have such bad lines.
> 
> What i heard is that good units only produce lines slighty in Pendlum demo and they are no where else or allmost impossible to spot else."
> 
> Source: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-owners-club/2730


Thanks for that. I'm still trying to make up my mind what to do. Even if Amazon collect the monitor each time it's still a massive faff unboxing, reboxing and they'll only collect weekdays so I either have to take a day off or get them to collect it from work which is also a pain as I normally cycle to work. Probably cutting my nose off to spider face but as they say, you can only make a 1st impression once.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> If it makes you feel any better run the monitor at 2560x1080. So you can at least enjoy ultrawide in the meantime.


haha nice... or I could tape some black cardboard top and bottom to change the aspect. Would probably have less bezel than the 'frameless' design of this monitor! That was another gripe... I don't mind a bezel but why sell it as frameless when it's not... grrr!


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radtech51*
> 
> Well I'm debating getting the ASUS ROG SWIFT PG279Q 27" 2560x1440 IPS 165Hz 4ms G-SYNC again as I had no issues with it. Over all a sold monitor but I just don't know if I can return to a smaller screen now as I'm spoiled with the Ultra-Wide 21.9 now. It's difficult to go back now and I'm just not convinced GSYNC is worth it.


Imo after playing around with 2560x1080 on my xb271hu I was happy that I could use 165hz. Also, I never plan on giving up g sync it makes a huge difference. Go to Nvidia control panel turn on g-sync full screen and Window mode. Then turn off vsync in Nvidia control panel manage 3D settings. From there install rivatuner and set the frame cap to about 4 below whatever your refresh rate is.

That way g sync will always stay engaged. If you're willing to give up G sync that don't even think twice by 4K TV from Samsung or something. Then make a custom resolution of 3840x1620 done. That way you get a fantastic tv and ultrawide experience whenever you feel like it. For me it was fun and immersive but it sort of makes me sick. Nvidia surround did the same thing to me. Idk maybe it sounds stupid but I usually binge on games no play for a while then sit there for hours.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> haha nice... or I could tape some black cardboard top and bottom to change the aspect. Would probably have less bezel than the 'frameless' design of this monitor! That was another gripe... I don't mind a bezel but why sell it as frameless when it's not... grrr!


Just finished playing Battlefield 4 with the custom 2560x1080 resolution. Yeah that uneasiness feeling is because it's super immersive. Good sound system really ups the factor. I don't know why I have not seen this anywhere on the internet but I'm going to Jerry rig at 1440p ultrawide resolution on my two 165hz 1440p g sync monitors. Will update if it works.


----------



## dseg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radtech51*
> 
> I might risk trying another X34 but if I do that will mean I've tried a total of 4 different 21.9 monitors! 3 of them so far hav had the issue so I'm very doubtful that the 4th one will be any better.


I hear you. I'm on my third 1440p ultra wide panel and this one is going back too.
These panels are being rushed to the market, give them a year or two, everyone is having either QC problems or flaws on their $1k+ panels - it's crazy out there.

I went back to a 144Hz panel for BF1, omg - I miss my extra frames...
Also, I switched back and forth playing BF1 - what a difference. I get the whole immersion thing on ultra wide but FPS games feel more natural on a 16:9 to me.
But for movies and cinamtic games, I would go ultra wide but if I want to win in CoD, BF1, CounterStrike, etc - I'm sticking with the PG279Q


----------



## kiwwanna

I must have gotten lucky with mine, I only see the smallest of glow in one corner on full black. I'm looking hard just can't find any other issues. Any good tests other then all white/black?


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> I hear you. I'm on my third 1440p ultra wide panel and this one is going back too.
> These panels are being rushed to the market, give them a year or two, everyone is having either QC problems or flaws on their $1k+ panels - it's crazy out there.
> 
> I went back to a 144Hz panel for BF1, omg - I miss my extra frames...
> Also, I switched back and forth playing BF1 - what a difference. I get the whole immersion thing on ultra wide but FPS games feel more natural on a 16:9 to me.
> But for movies and cinamtic games, I would go ultra wide but if I want to win in CoD, BF1, CounterStrike, etc - I'm sticking with the PG279Q


Guys I


http://imgur.com/4whz4


I made the ultrawide work.

The only thing better than this is getting a 4K TV. Then making a custom 4K ultra-wide resolution and done. I totally recommend this until Q3 2017 when they will be releasing 3440 by 1440 200hz panels.

I prefer the two monitors with the bezel in the Middle with g-sync rather than 4K TV no G think. If anybody and recommend a good curved 4K HDR TV then I will definitely look into one because they're cheaper than the monitors that are yet to come.

If you do this custom resolution on the new Asus monitor coming out which is 4K 144hz then you could have a higher-resolution ultrawide with HDR G sync. Of course until they actually announce and make any ultrawide 4K HDR g-sync panels.

Edit: in the photos when you see it without any bezel that's because the resolution is 2560 by 1080.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> I also have prime (I dread to think how much I spend with them!), it's possible that it was because it was sold by Amazon S.a.r.L which I think means it's shipped from the continent rather than the UK mainland so maybe by default it allocates a higher return cost. Don't know. Maybe it's worth another chat with Amazon customer support to get clarification on this if I'm not happy with the replacement.
> 
> With the Asus and Acer 4k, 144Hz gsync IPS monitors about to launch though I was toying between waiting for those or going with this one so we'll see. Also the amazon price has jumped by £80 since I bought it so I'd need yet another round with customer support to see if they'll honour the original price... I'm sure they would but it's just more hassle!
> 
> This monitor was sort of an impulse buy anyway so I'll see what it's like going back to my 27" QHD panel for a while and decide if I need to scratch my UWQHD itch again!
> 
> I also suspect mine was a return from someone not happy with it as the wrong power cable was in the box - it had an IEC C13 power cord (kettle / PC power etc) rather than the clover leaf for the power brick but could equally just have been a packing mistake at the factory. Maybe I'll order a replacement from another retailer.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback on your experiences


When you see AMAZON S.a.r.L it just means they count it as a sale as if it happens in Luxembourg where they have there EU offices for tax purposes (AKA pay less tax in actual country of sale) Item is physically located in warehouses here in UK however.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*
> 
> I must have gotten lucky with mine, I only see the smallest of glow in one corner on full black. I'm looking hard just can't find any other issues. Any good tests other then all white/black?


Yup, some games







No but seriously, if there is only a bit of bleed, no coil whine, just jump into some games I say and see how it plays.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> When you see AMAZON S.a.r.L it just means they count it as a sale as if it happens in Luxembourg where they have there EU offices for tax purposes (AKA pay less tax in actual country of sale) Item is physically located in warehouses here in UK however.
> Yup, some games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but seriously, if there is only a bit of bleed, no coil whine, just jump into some games I say and see how it plays.


I see their offices on my way to work pretty much everyday







. Speaking of tax breaks, you would be surprised to find out that Amazon did not get everything they wanted from my country and it is very difficult to have certain items shipped to Luxembourg. This screen for example, when it first launched, it would not ship here but to the neighbouring countries!


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> I hear you. I'm on my third 1440p ultra wide panel and this one is going back too.
> These panels are being rushed to the market, give them a year or two, everyone is having either QC problems or flaws on their $1k+ panels - it's crazy out there.
> 
> I went back to a 144Hz panel for BF1, omg - I miss my extra frames...
> Also, I switched back and forth playing BF1 - what a difference. I get the whole immersion thing on ultra wide but FPS games feel more natural on a 16:9 to me.
> But for movies and cinamtic games, I would go ultra wide but if I want to win in CoD, BF1, CounterStrike, etc - I'm sticking with the PG279Q


I agree with you completely I'm done with all this as well not going to try a 4th panel it's completely ridiculous~!


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*
> 
> I must have gotten lucky with mine, I only see the smallest of glow in one corner on full black. I'm looking hard just can't find any other issues. Any good tests other then all white/black?


If you're happy with what you see, I would suggest to not _look hard_ for problems. You're just asking for trouble based on the feedback of this thread, lol.


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*
> 
> I must have gotten lucky with mine, I only see the smallest of glow in one corner on full black. I'm looking hard just can't find any other issues. Any good tests other then all white/black?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're happy with what you see, I would suggest to not _look hard_ for problems. You're just asking for trouble based on the feedback of this thread, lol.
Click to expand...

My monitors production was Jan 17, wonder if they fixed some QA issues in production?


----------



## Lucky Strike

any professional photographer that owns one of these can say something about it?


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> any professional photographer that owns one of these can say something about it?


I assume the first complaint would be the curved screen. Second, srgb mode should be good enough.


----------



## Avant Garde

Is there any reason not to buy this monitor right now? Scanlines? Coilwhine? Usual IPS glow etc? Because I can buy it for 800€, pre-owned one, he bought it on February 2016. Unfortunately I can't see his monitor in person, just from photos.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Is there any reason not to buy this monitor right now? Scanlines? Coilwhine? Usual IPS glow etc? Because I can buy it for 800€, pre-owned one, he bought it on February 2016. Unfortunately I can't see his monitor in person, just from photos.


There is still an element of the lottery at play and you can unfortunately get any or all of those issues. Having said that, it is a fantastic panel and if you can get a good sample I would defiantly try and get one. Being honest however, I would if at all possible try to see it in person.


----------



## dseg

Is this a native 100hz or do we have to "overclock" it??


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Is there any reason not to buy this monitor right now? Scanlines? Coilwhine? Usual IPS glow etc? Because I can buy it for 800€, pre-owned one, he bought it on February 2016. Unfortunately I can't see his monitor in person, just from photos.


.

I can get a new one for $600. I decided for now it's not worth it. Considering I have two xb271hu's. If I never purchased the predators. Then I would still be using my Dell s2716dg. Then PlayStation 3d display as side Monitor.I like the higher refresh rate + one in portrait while other in landscape.
At this moment in time I do not believe ultrawide is worth it. I don't mind black bars but if there is significant bleed or glow then I mind.

When you have 1440p 200hz panel that's only an upgrade from my panel. I will wait for the next revision or jump straight to 4k HDR g sync and stick with my ghetto custom resolution because there is still no real 4k HDR g sync ultrawide announced. Yes I know I'll need a 1080ti or 1180 but that's okay.

IMO, I was able to get my Acer predators at a steal and I have them covered under 2 other warranties other than manufacturer which was included in price. You can't beat that. Plus, I have heard some bad things about Asus customer service. I heard Acer is a bit better but still not great. I just tested the dell warranty to sell my monitor as new as possible for the second hand consumer. I had a new monitor at my door step in around 18 hours.

They're serious about the next day air. I was really impressed. I know it's TN but it's not the bad. It was just annoying when I went dual monitor and constantly compared it to the predator. So I went **** it and replaced it with 2.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> Is this a native 100hz or do we have to "overclock" it??


Native 60hz and OC up to 100hz. Could have coil whine at 95hz and need to drop it down.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radtech51*
> 
> I found out that it's a GSYNC driver issue that Nvidia apparently is in no hurry to fix. I've had both ultra wide monitors the ASUS Swift and the Acer Predator X34 both (21.9) ratio and both have the vertical line issue in full screen mode when playing wow but not in Windowed mode. There's nothing wrong with the monitors it's just the Nvidia drivers. Fortunately though doing more research I came across this bit of info.
> Quote: "Gsync was mainly designed with lower fps in mind anyway - I'm guessing that's why Nvidia doesn't really seem to care about the vsync interactions that happens at max fps/hz."


The best way to use a g-sync is to set frame cap with Riva tuner to 4-5 below your hz max. To keep g sync engaged and disable your v sync option in games applications and Nvidia control panel.

Try that and let me know the results.


----------



## dseg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> Native 60hz and OC up to 100hz. Could have coil whine at 95hz and need to drop it down.


Oh, wow. That's a deal breaker for me.
I'll just wait for the 1440p 144hz 21:9s to come out...


----------



## Madhawk1995

Q


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> Oh, wow. That's a deal breaker for me.
> I'll just wait for the 1440p 144hz 21:9s to come out...


Exactly that is a massive deal-breaker. Some people don't mind do you know I can live with playing my games and black bars 16:9 for the higher fps. But it's really disappointing when you give up that option too.

The worst part is I heard that does more issues with the new HP Omen VA panel models versus this Asus and Acer. Since these are IPS panels they had better viewing angles than those va panels.

Regardless the best case scenario for now. Is just wait for a proper Asus or Acer successor.


----------



## Zeblote

Bought one of these on launch day from Alternate, so I've been using it for over a year now.

Contrary to most people here somehow, I have absolutely no issues with it.
- Always have it running at 100hz, no flickering, no noise whatsoever.
- G-Sync works perfectly with every game I ever tried, it's awesome really. Can't use a standard monitor anymore.
- Don't see any scanlines. They were very visible on the Acer monitor I tried before this one, now they're just gone.
- No corner glow during normal use. It's slightly visible on a full black image in a dark room... but who uses a gaming monitor to look at black?

Now I don't know if I won the monitor lottery here or something, or if people who have a good experience generally don't report back... but it's amazing! Best monitor I ever had. If you can get one for 600, buy that thing asap.


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> Bought one of these on launch day from Alternate, so I've been using it for over a year now.
> 
> Contrary to most people here somehow, I have absolutely no issues with it.
> - Always have it running at 100hz, no flickering, no noise whatsoever.
> - G-Sync works perfectly with every game I ever tried, it's awesome really. Can't use a standard monitor anymore.
> - Don't see any scanlines. They were very visible on the Acer monitor I tried before this one, now they're just gone.
> - No corner glow during normal use. It's slightly visible on a full black image in a dark room... but who uses a gaming monitor to look at black?
> 
> Now I don't know if I won the monitor lottery here or something, or if people who have a good experience generally don't report back... but it's amazing! Best monitor I ever had. If you can get one for 600, buy that thing asap.


I've ben running my monitor now over a year @100hz, its has ben great


----------



## PopeBenedict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> Bought one of these on launch day from Alternate, so I've been using it for over a year now.
> 
> Contrary to most people here somehow, I have absolutely no issues with it.
> - Always have it running at 100hz, no flickering, no noise whatsoever.
> - G-Sync works perfectly with every game I ever tried, it's awesome really. Can't use a standard monitor anymore.
> - Don't see any scanlines. They were very visible on the Acer monitor I tried before this one, now they're just gone.
> - No corner glow during normal use. It's slightly visible on a full black image in a dark room... but who uses a gaming monitor to look at black?
> 
> Now I don't know if I won the monitor lottery here or something, or if people who have a good experience generally don't report back... but it's amazing! Best monitor I ever had. If you can get one for 600, buy that thing asap.


Exactly same here. Been using it at 100 hz all time and perfect. The comments on coil whine are hilarious to me, never heard it.


----------



## uio77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> Bought one of these on launch day from Alternate, so I've been using it for over a year now.
> 
> Contrary to most people here somehow, I have absolutely no issues with it.
> - Always have it running at 100hz, no flickering, no noise whatsoever.
> - G-Sync works perfectly with every game I ever tried, it's awesome really. Can't use a standard monitor anymore.
> - Don't see any scanlines. They were very visible on the Acer monitor I tried before this one, now they're just gone.
> - No corner glow during normal use. It's slightly visible on a full black image in a dark room... but who uses a gaming monitor to look at black?
> 
> Now I don't know if I won the monitor lottery here or something, or if people who have a good experience generally don't report back... but it's amazing! Best monitor I ever had. If you can get one for 600, buy that thing asap.


Mine was perfect but just in case I sent it for a Firmware updte. No noises, perfect @ 100Hz, almost no light bleed. I got for $800 on Ebay. No regrets


----------



## Madhawk1995

I want to thank you guys for the recommendation but I'll let somebody else get that awesome pg348q for $600 new. Chick selling it got it at a flea market. Idk what she paid but she's got a few. Regardless, I'll probably hope on ultrawide train with the next set of panels that are 200hz so I have no regrets. Also save up for a new GPU hopefully 1180 is good enough.


----------



## Sniiiface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaalkellbass*
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine. Yellowish color is usually IPS glow, not blb. And that is what you get with every IPS panel. Try to take picture with iso200 with recommended monitor brightness set to 29.
> It seems like you set a brightness too high and camera made it overexposured. Every PG348Q has ips glow, blb, coil whine on very white backgrounds and high brightness, dark bar on top with flickering on unstable fps with G-sync, and scanlines when overclocked. Some don't even notice that. I have all of that flaws but not a deal breaker. That's how it works u guess.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniiiface*
> 
> Hello my fellow PG'ers
> 
> I just recieved my montior, after mounting it to my wall-arm I'm not sure if I should be disappointed or not.
> 
> 
> Is this something I should return?
> 
> Best regards,
> Sni


So..
I returned it and got my 2nd monitor.
100hz no issues, no scanlines, no dead pixels, no coil.

Pretty happy with it so far


----------



## Nunzi

Looks Great!


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> I want to thank you guys for the recommendation but I'll let somebody else get that awesome pg348q for $600 new. Chick selling it got it at a flea market. Idk what she paid but she's got a few. Regardless, I'll probably hope on ultrawide train with the next set of panels that are 200hz so I have no regrets. Also save up for a new GPU hopefully 1180 is good enough.


Oh. Definitely wouldn't trust one from a flea market unless you get to try it out first. It's most likely one of the broken ones people sent back because of horrible light bleed.

200hz is ridiculous though. A 1080ti is still too weak to play some current games at 100hz...


----------



## koven

Do you guys use Racing Mode? If so, what brightness/contrast?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven*
> 
> Do you guys use Racing Mode? If so, what brightness/contrast?


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


----------



## xaxas

My i/o port cover keeps popping off easy..Idk if one of the tabs is broken or what anyone know where I can get a new one or look at a picture of some to see if mine i missing tabs
I have 8. it shows some white plastic on the biggest side opposite of the smallest one I have two it looks like maybe I should have 3? idk.


----------



## ozzy1925

Any of you guys having deep sleep issue?Mine doesnt wake


----------



## Fuzzzz

I bought an Asus PG348Q monitor just over a month ago from Scan Computers.
It has taken that time to get used to it and test all the features. I am very pleased with it.
I use the HDMI with one computer and the Display Port with another, both using Windows 10.
However, there is one niggle. When either computer wakes the monitor the display flicks on and off intermittently as if it loses synchronization.
I have to turn the monitor off, wait and then back on to fix the problem.
I had the same issue with one of the computers on Windows 7.
Is there a fault with the monitor?
Any advice?
Thanks


----------



## dseg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Any of you guys having deep sleep issue?Mine doesnt wake


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzzz*
> 
> I bought an Asus PG348Q monitor just over a month ago from Scan Computers.
> It has taken that time to get used to it and test all the features. I am very pleased with it.
> I use the HDMI with one computer and the Display Port with another, both using Windows 10.
> However, there is one niggle. When either computer wakes the monitor the display flicks on and off intermittently as if it loses synchronization.
> I have to turn the monitor off, wait and then back on to fix the problem.
> I had the same issue with one of the computers on Windows 7.
> Is there a fault with the monitor?
> Any advice?
> Thanks


Has anyone tried updating the monitor software?
Or installed the software that came with the monitor?


----------



## xinelo

I'm wondering if most of owners are using the settings of tftcentral and the ICC profile provided by them.

Brightness at 27-30 is enough for you? Specially in games we want the picture pops the screen, I did increase tftcentral recommended brightness a bit (40).


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinelo*
> 
> I'm wondering if most of owners are using the settings of tftcentral and the ICC profile provided by them.
> 
> Brightness at 27-30 is enough for you? Specially in games we want the picture pops the screen, I did increase tftcentral recommended brightness a bit (40).


it bright enough for me, never had any issue and color looks perfect as far as i can tell. after a week im sure your eyes will adjust to it and not care much any more.


----------



## bishopheals

hey guys i have a problem running these monitors Dual. I cant seem to close the gap between the two monitors do to the aesthetes of the logo bar on bottom of the screen. The two end points wont fall flush..


----------



## Avant Garde

What do you guys think about this one? Of course I imagine that this, in person is not as nearly as bad as in this photo?



And for example this is my current Dell P2414H, photo taken with iPhone 6S (and it's pretty bad quality...)


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> What do you guys think about this one? Of course I imagine that this, in person is not as nearly as bad as in this photo?
> 
> 
> 
> And for example this is my current Dell P2414H, photo taken with iPhone 6S (and it's pretty bad quality...)


I wouldn't stress it too much, ISP glow is normal in all these panels to some degree. What matters is how the picture looks to you during normal content viewing, and also don't expect good black levels here.


----------



## Avant Garde

It looks really bad on these photos but my Dell looks even worse







And funny thing is : In person this is not bad at all, I'm not having any problems with mine and I think that my ISO settings don't really represent this issue well...


----------



## xinelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radtech51*
> 
> I wouldn't stress it too much, ISP glow is normal in all these panels to some degree. What matters is how the picture looks to you during normal content viewing, and also don't expect good black levels here.


I recently "updated" from a 4K TV (Sony 43x800d) to one of this toys for desktop and gaming mostly.
My new panel is very good in backlight bleed, barely noticeable using the tests (I had some Months ago another PG348Q for a couple of weeks and the backlight was terrible, specially in upper right corner). Panel uniformity is also very good compared to the TV.

It's a backstep in black levels and contrast indeed, as well as resolution. But handling 4K today demands a lot of power and it's more a disadvantage than anything else for me.

Once you try 100hz gsync panel, you'll never want to go back to 60hz/vsync for gaming. When you are gaming for some minutes, eyes are more sensitive to higher refresh rate and lowest input lag with gsync, keeping good picture quality and colors of IPS panels.


----------



## xinelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radtech51*
> 
> I wouldn't stress it too much, ISP glow is normal in all these panels to some degree. What matters is how the picture looks to you during normal content viewing, and also don't expect good black levels here.


I have "upgraded" from a 4K TV (Sony XBR43X800D) to this monitor. Backlight bleed on my unit is barely noticeable and panel uniformity very good









It's a backstep in terms of resolution and black level indeed, but I think the most important aspect in gaming is getting higher refresh rate and a very low input lag in conjunction with g-sync. After playing for several minutes my eyes are more sensitive to motion and input lag than black levels...keeping a overall good picture quality. Once you try it you do not want to go back.


----------



## Avant Garde

That is great, I'm happy for you







but I'm here in a big dilemma and I need some feedback from users who have this monitor and who have experience with this particular model, just want to know is this LED shining/blb/glow what ever bad in person as in photos for this monitor?


----------



## xinelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> That is great, I'm happy for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm here in a big dilemma and I need some feedback from users who have this monitor and who have experience with this particular model, just want to know is this LED shining/blb/glow what ever bad in person as in photos for this monitor?


I had another unit some Months ago and the glow was terrible, I decided to return it. I would say that if you see this effect similar to the pictures don't keep that and try another unit.

Did you try to reduce brightness around 30-40 ?

PS. Sorry I did wrong quote on previous post, edited.


----------



## Avant Garde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinelo*
> 
> Did you try to reduce brightness around 30-40 ?


On my P2414H you mean?


----------



## xinelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> On my P2414H you mean?


On the PG348Q I mean.

Ok, I understand the picture you attached doesn't correspond to your own model yet







.

On this case, no one can tell for a new unit...ones are good and another ones bad or very bad.
This happens for most IPS panels sadly, you need to be lucky to get a good panel.

For your Dell, you can try to reduce brightness as well, check tftcentral settings for your model.


----------



## Avant Garde

Oh, I think you misunderstood me, I have not seen this monitor in person and that guy was bought it September 2016. Are there some good batches of this monitor? I suppose that early models were pretty flawed...


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Oh, I think you misunderstood me, I have not seen this monitor in person and that guy was bought it September 2016. Are there some good batches of this monitor? I suppose that early models were pretty flawed...


Not really. Had one of the very first batches which looked great then subsequent batch including a recent Dec panel that was horrific for client build, he sent it back and received a Nov one which was great. TLDR no real pattern from what I have seen, very much luck to this day with these panels.

Seeing the images you attached, the camera settings will change how the image appears, but in that pic, is likely showing the bleed / glow much worse then it will be in real life. Probably be slightly noticeable in a very dark with dark content on, but not as bad as the image seems to make things appear. Would personally try to see it in Real Life being honest if you cannot return it, but that is just me.


----------



## Avant Garde

It's me too







But unfortunately I can't see it in person right now but the price is pretty good on this one, 800€ with check and warranty.

Here is another photo where white balance is demonstrated a bit :


----------



## dseg

Anyone else getting stuttering on BF1 or any other games?
I have gsync on but I get micro stutters.

Also, I have two gsync monitors when I go from a windowed game to the other monitor, it lags and stutters for like 3-5 seconds.
When I turn gsync off, I can go back and forth between both monitors and my windowed game seamlessly.
Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## Metros

If some of you are waiting for 3440x1440p 144hz or higher, not going to be released until next year


----------



## Biecher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> It's me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But unfortunately I can't see it in person right now but the price is pretty good on this one, 800€ with check and warranty.
> 
> Here is another photo where white balance is demonstrated a bit :


where did you buy it?


----------



## dseg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> If some of you are waiting for 3440x1440p 144hz or higher, not going to be released until next year


I've had the PG279Q and PG348Q side by side for about two weeks now. Not sure how you gamers are giving up the 144/165hz.
I get the whole immersion feeling but the PG348Q feels almost slow or something, the feel is definitely noticeable.
I may return and just wait for the 144hz ultrawides. Also, there are still some top games that have problems with 21:9 like CS, Overwatch, Fallout 4, etc.





You need to be comfortable modifying the INF files if you want to do every game in ultra wide since 16:9 is gaming native.
For FPS, I get the feeling that there is almost too much going on and more difficult to focus.

Anyone else going from a PG279Q to the PG348Q? Any feedback?


----------



## Avant Garde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biecher*
> 
> where did you buy it?


Austria


----------



## Delphiwizard

Small question guys, i ordered my PG348Q yesterday.
Preparing desk space by moving stuff and deciding which to place where, the asus site says dimension with Stand(WxHxD) is 829 x 558 x 297 mm, is that 558 mm height the minimum or maximum height?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> I've had the PG279Q and PG348Q side by side for about two weeks now. Not sure how you gamers are giving up the 144/165hz.
> I get the whole immersion feeling but the PG348Q feels almost slow or something, the feel is definitely noticeable.
> I may return and just wait for the 144hz ultrawides. Also, there are still some top games that have problems with 21:9 like CS, Overwatch, Fallout 4, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be comfortable modifying the INF files if you want to do every game in ultra wide since 16:9 is gaming native.
> For FPS, I get the feeling that there is almost too much going on and more difficult to focus.
> 
> Anyone else going from a PG279Q to the PG348Q? Any feedback?


You need to play non-competitive games if you want true 21.9 support, Fallout 4 was just awful in terms of graphics and technology features. There are many examples of great 21.9 supported games like Witcher 3, RoTR, GTA 5, Battlefront, Battlefield, Mass Effect etc, however, if you want to play competitive or old games, then a faster monitor might be your preferred option. Although 21.9 is too great to go back to 16.9 now.


----------



## dseg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You need to play non-competitive games if you want true 21.9 support, Fallout 4 was just awful in terms of graphics and technology features. There are many examples of great 21.9 supported games like Witcher 3, RoTR, GTA 5, Battlefront, Battlefield, Mass Effect etc, however, if you want to play competitive or old games, then a faster monitor might be your preferred option. Although 21.9 is too great to go back to 16.9 now.


Ehhh, I'm probably going to switch back to two 27"....
I guess everyone has their preference.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> I've had the PG279Q and PG348Q side by side for about two weeks now. Not sure how you gamers are giving up the 144/165hz.
> I get the whole immersion feeling but the PG348Q feels almost slow or something, the feel is definitely noticeable.
> I may return and just wait for the 144hz ultrawides. Also, there are still some top games that have problems with 21:9 like CS, Overwatch, Fallout 4, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be comfortable modifying the INF files if you want to do every game in ultra wide since 16:9 is gaming native.
> For FPS, I get the feeling that there is almost too much going on and more difficult to focus.
> 
> Anyone else going from a PG279Q to the PG348Q? Any feedback?


Yeah that's why I'm happy with my dual Acer xb271hu's. Can't afford those 4k 144hz g sync HDR Quantum dot led Tobi eye tracking monitors yet.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> Yeah that's why I'm happy with my dual Acer xb271hu's. Can't afford those 4k 144hz g sync HDR Quantum dot led Tobi eye tracking monitors yet.


I expect the 4K 144hz monitor will be around the same price as the ASUS PG348Q


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I expect the 4K 144hz monitor will be around the same price as the ASUS PG348Q


If it is then I would definitely buy it. Then I would at least have a high fidelity monitor which is 4K to consume 4K content. I don't want to buy a 4K TV there's no point. Also the 4K content would look better on the monitor. 4k on tablets and phones are useless. Well I just realized that a 4k monitor would be perfect for me. Also I want to try out that Toby eye tracking on Rainbow Six Siege. Quantum dot would be cool too that 125% ntsc. Plus you could use that custom ultrawide 4K resolution to still enjoy 21 by 9 at 144hz. Wow, I just sold myself the monitor when I wasn't even 100% on buying it.


----------



## Nick7269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> Small question guys, i ordered my PG348Q yesterday.
> Preparing desk space by moving stuff and deciding which to place where, the asus site says dimension with Stand(WxHxD) is 829 x 558 x 297 mm, is that 558 mm height the minimum or maximum height?


If you are using the supplied stand that is the exact height, there is no min or max. I personally always use monitor stands to get the monitor up higher.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick7269*
> 
> If you are using the supplied stand that is the exact height, there is no min or max. I personally always use monitor stands to get the monitor up higher.


I personally use the Amazon basics arm mounts. It raises the monitor higher than the stock stand and it's a lot easier to rotate and move around. I like shoving them under in my face and above my keyboard and mouse when I play.


----------



## Delphiwizard

I don't really understand, maybe it's because i'm not a native english speaker.

There is no min or max?
But the monitor is height adjustable right?
If so then there must be a min and max height?

Yes i am talking about the standard supplied stand, the reason why i asked is because i have shelves above my desks and i wanted to make sure the shelves would be up high enough for the monitor to go on the desk.

But i guess 558 mm is the height of stand with monitor on it's highest position, anyway, i'll see when it arrives/


----------



## aco314

Finally got mine today, but still not sure if i shall keep it or get the new Z35P.
Here is how the backlight bleed looks like, taken with an iPhone 7 camera:


Of couse, its not same as in real life, because i cant even notice it when I'm using it. Only on total black screens i can see a little bit on the left corners.
Otherwise, 100hz runs fine, no coil whine or scanlines. September 2016 build.


----------



## Feklar

I tried 3 PG348's, 4 X34's and all of them had far more light bleed than yours. Your panel looks very good.


----------



## kaaoslove

Hi everyone!

Just purchased this monitor 2 weeks ago on the 22nd of April 2017 from Canada Computers.

Unfortunately I seem to have a really bad IPS glow and a little backlight bleed on my monitor after reviewing the pictures of owners who posted their unit with bad IPS glow I've decided to share my panels problems and wanted to get the opinion of the current owners if this is something I should exchange or just live with ASUS's crappy quality control. While the images above we're taken in a totally pitch black room the IPS glow is undeniably noticeable during gaming or watching movies or videos with black borders around.

Is this something worth the trouble of going for an exchange and gambling for another monitor which could lead to getting less or worse IPS glow?


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaoslove*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just purchased this monitor 2 weeks ago on the 22nd of April 2017 from Canada Computers.
> 
> Unfortunately I seem to have a really bad IPS glow and a little backlight bleed on my monitor after reviewing the pictures of owners who posted their unit with bad IPS glow I've decided to share my panels problems and wanted to get the opinion of the current owners if this is something I should exchange or just live with ASUS's crappy quality control. While the images above we're taken in a totally pitch black room the IPS glow is undeniably noticeable during gaming or watching movies or videos with black borders around.
> 
> Is this something worth the trouble of going for an exchange and gambling for another monitor which could lead to getting less or worse IPS glow?


Brightness of the screen?

The optimal should be at 27 for tftcentral.


----------



## kaaoslove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Brightness of the screen?
> 
> The optimal should be at 27 for tftcentral.


Brightness is 33, because in the review the screen's maximum peak brightness is 340 nits at least according to TFTCentral's PG348Q review so to get a somewhat average viewing condition I set it to 33, 27 was a bit dim for my eyes.

As you can see from the image I've posted it is very visible in pitch black viewing environment. if I use the PG348Q's default game visual setting which turn's up the brightness to 80, the IPS glow becomes extremely irritating even on daytime viewing when there are black bars visible on the sides of the picture being displayed.


----------



## Delphiwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaoslove*
> 
> Just purchased this monitor 2 weeks ago on the 22nd of April 2017 from Canada Computers.
> Unfortunately I seem to have a really bad IPS glow and a little backlight bleed on my monitor


I recieved mine last Friday, checked the backlight bleed yesterday and it's much less in my case, very minimal, i also got it for a very descent price (relatively, compared to the prices at most shops)


----------



## kaaoslove

Delphiwizard what would you do in my situation if you received a panel like mine would you exchange it or just live with the IPS glow?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaoslove*
> 
> Delphiwizard what would you do in my situation if you received a panel like mine would you exchange it or just live with the IPS glow?


Dude it is a $1200 purchase keep returning it until you are happy. I just ordered mine from best buy, and that is what I plan on doing. You are the customer, get what you want and paid for. One of the reasons I went with Best Buy, and paid tax was because I know I can just return it an order again with the ease of taking it to the store.


----------



## Delphiwizard

I agree, it looks really bad on your picture, i have a little bit in the corners but maybe like 1% of what you have, if i had yours i would return it too.


----------



## Nick7269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> I don't really understand, maybe it's because i'm not a native english speaker.
> 
> There is no min or max?
> But the monitor is height adjustable right?
> If so then there must be a min and max height?
> 
> Yes i am talking about the standard supplied stand, the reason why i asked is because i have shelves above my desks and i wanted to make sure the shelves would be up high enough for the monitor to go on the desk.
> 
> But i guess 558 mm is the height of stand with monitor on it's highest position, anyway, i'll see when it arrives/


The factory stand is adjustable. I am using the vesa mount to bring the monitor higher up. I'm not a fan of the factory stand anyways and it takes up too much desk space.

Phys. Dimension with Stand(WxHxD): 829 x 558 x 297 mm
Phys. Dimension without Stand(WxHxD): 829 x 323 x 109 mm(For VESA Wall Mount)

EDIT< I see you have you monitor now, too late.


----------



## Avant Garde

Any good desk monitor arm?

Will this one do?
https://www.amazon.de/eSmart-Germany-Monitor-Tischhalterung-Pivot-Funktion/dp/B004JABOCK/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

or this one?
https://geizhals.at/arctic-z1-monitor-arm-schwarz-oraeq-ma002-gba01-a732258.html?hloc=at


----------



## Delphiwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick7269*
> 
> The factory stand is not adjustable. The dimensions you see are exactly the size of the monitor using the factory stand. I am using the vesa mount to bring the monitor higher up. I'm not a fan of the factory stand anyways and it takes up too much desk space.
> 
> Phys. Dimension with Stand(WxHxD): 829 x 558 x 297 mm
> Phys. Dimension without Stand(WxHxD): 829 x 323 x 109 mm(For VESA Wall Mount)
> 
> EDIT< I see you have you monitor now, too late.


Yeah i have it by now...and i can move the monitor up and down, so it is height adjustable imo.
Anyway, doesn't matter, it fits below the shelves


----------



## Nick7269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Any good desk monitor arm?
> 
> Will this one do?
> https://www.amazon.de/eSmart-Germany-Monitor-Tischhalterung-Pivot-Funktion/dp/B004JABOCK/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> or this one?
> https://geizhals.at/arctic-z1-monitor-arm-schwarz-oraeq-ma002-gba01-a732258.html?hloc=at


The main thing you are looking for is 100x100 Vesa and make sure the stand can handle the weight of the monitor (this is 11.2kg). This monitor is heavier than what my arm is rated for, but it is holding it just fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> Yeah i have it by now...and i can move the monitor up and down, so it is height adjustable imo.
> Anyway, doesn't matter, it fits below the shelves


I must admit, I had a brain fart, the stand does have some height adjustment. For some reason I was thinking it did not adjust at all. Sorry about that.


----------



## Delphiwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick7269*
> 
> I must admit, I had a brain fart, the stand does have some height adjustment. For some reason I was thinking it did not adjust at all. Sorry about that.


No problem at all, happens to the best of us

I got mine on amazon.de btw, over here in europe lately weird price fluctuations happen on amazon sites, it was 1250 euro or so, then suddenly it dropped to 1015 euro, not a third party seller which is when i bought it, few days after it went up again and now it's almost back to 1200 euro.

On amazon.fr however it's now being advertised as 948 euro or so but delivery in one or two months, strange price changes.
The other online shops remain their high price of 1240-1350


----------



## sperson1

Just picked up this monitor from newegg for 850 as an open box item. Person most have been crazy to return it. Turn the brightness down to 50 and it looks amazing


----------



## Nick7269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Just picked up this monitor from newegg for 850 as an open box item. Person most have been crazy to return it. Turn the brightness down to 50 and it looks amazing


Sweet deal! I guess factory settings are set that way on purpose, but I always have to turn the brightness down on new monitors.


----------



## the9quad

Mad enough to cuss right now. How in the heck do you vesa mount this thing!!!! Does the round plate come off the arm to fit the hole in the back or what? The instructions are literally 4 pics for this 1200 dollar monitors s competleky useless and I'm on a frickin phone!!!


----------



## Nick7269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Mad enough to cuss right now. How in the heck do you vesa mount this thing!!!! Does the round plate come off the arm to fit the hole in the back or what? The instructions are literally 4 pics for this 1200 dollar monitors s competleky useless and I'm on a frickin phone!!!


Press the button on the bottom of the monitor and lift the monitor off the stand.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick7269*
> 
> Press the button on the bottom of the monitor and lift the monitor off the stand.


So with that arm off, it looks like there is some exposed electrical contacts. Is that right? Are they supposed to be exposed? Also, there are four screws that look like they are attaching the plastic to some interior components, but they also look like that is where a vesa mount would screw in. Are those 4 screws supposed to be removed? The back of this thing looks like it should have another piece to me. Tried to see if anyone had a video or even pics of what the back is supposed to look like with the arm off prior to installing a vesa mount and can't find any. The documentation for this monitor is terrible.

Edit- so is this what it is supposed to look like? Do you remove those 4 screws and mount it there?


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> So with that arm off, it looks like there is some exposed electrical contacts. Is that right? Are they supposed to be exposed? Also, there are four screws that look like they are attaching the plastic to some interior components, but they also look like that is where a vesa mount would screw in. Are those 4 screws supposed to be removed? The back of this thing looks like it should have another piece to me. Tried to see if anyone had a video or even pics of what the back is supposed to look like with the arm off prior to installing a vesa mount and can't find any. The documentation for this monitor is terrible.
> 
> Edit- so is this what it is supposed to look like? Do you remove those 4 screws and mount it there?


Yes remove the four screws that is where the vesa mount will go also when i mounted mine. I put electrical tape over that exposed area


----------



## Delphiwizard

The exposed electrical contacts are probably for the logo light projection in the stand, at least thats what i think.


----------



## Nick7269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> So with that arm off, it looks like there is some exposed electrical contacts. Is that right? Are they supposed to be exposed? Also, there are four screws that look like they are attaching the plastic to some interior components, but they also look like that is where a vesa mount would screw in. Are those 4 screws supposed to be removed? The back of this thing looks like it should have another piece to me. Tried to see if anyone had a video or even pics of what the back is supposed to look like with the arm off prior to installing a vesa mount and can't find any. The documentation for this monitor is terrible.
> 
> Edit- so is this what it is supposed to look like? Do you remove those 4 screws and mount it there?


Unfortunately manufacturers don't provide better photos and documentation. You would think they could at least post it on their website.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Yes remove the four screws that is where the vesa mount will go also when i mounted mine. I put electrical tape over that exposed area


Yup, what he said! Just to be on the safe side cover the contacts with something non-conductive. Use the four holes for the vesa mount. Now kick back and enjoy your hard earned accomplishments.


----------



## ajc1386

Got my PG348Q two weeks ago at one of local shops. Coudln't be more happier after getting this. Had to adjust though since my previous monitor is the PG248Q.



My table is still a work in progress and I need to reinforce it. This monitor is huge and heavy.



Also, just sharing my mini review after I've purchased this beast.

https://thefridaygeek.wordpress.com/2017/05/06/asus-rog-swift-pg348q/


----------



## Avant Garde

Congrats!







I've received mine too, pretty happy with it so far. After P2414H this beast is HUGE! I will need some adaptation time...








I'm tweaking the settings regarding colors/brightness/contrast and personally I don't see myself using this monitor with 30% brightness, it's a bit dull and dark for me... Any good color calibration with ~50% brightness?


----------



## ajc1386

^Thank you sir. Im using this profile:

I found some ICC settings but it's kinda dark but the colors are fine with me.

Brightness - 30 to 40
Contrast - 50
RGB - 97,98,100


----------



## Avant Garde

Any settings regarding G-Sync? Capping fps at some level maybe or something? I'm totally new to all this G-Sync world though...


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Any settings regarding G-Sync? Capping fps at some level maybe or something? I'm totally new to all this G-Sync world though...


Personally I have: G-Sync on, Global V-Sync (Smooth) on and V-Sync off in game, everything is buttery smooth.


----------



## uio77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Any settings regarding G-Sync? Capping fps at some level maybe or something? I'm totally new to all this G-Sync world though...


Follow this guide. It helps

http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewforum.php?f=5


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uio77*
> 
> Follow this guide. It helps
> 
> http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewforum.php?f=5


You linked to the forum not a specific guide....was that your intention? Or did you have a specific guide in mind?


----------



## uio77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You linked to the forum not a specific guide....was that your intention? Or did you have a specific guide in mind?


that is the forum where I found all the info about G-sync and how to correctly set it up


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> If it is then I would definitely buy it. Then I would at least have a high fidelity monitor which is 4K to consume 4K content. I don't want to buy a 4K TV there's no point. Also the 4K content would look better on the monitor. 4k on tablets and phones are useless. Well I just realized that a 4k monitor would be perfect for me. Also I want to try out that Toby eye tracking on Rainbow Six Siege. Quantum dot would be cool too that 125% ntsc. Plus you could use that custom ultrawide 4K resolution to still enjoy 21 by 9 at 144hz. Wow, I just sold myself the monitor when I wasn't even 100% on buying it.


There are two problems though, one it is made by AU Optronics and two it is not 21.9

However, the wait for a 5120x2160 (4K 21.9) 100hz (or higher) HDR Quantum Dot monitor will be a very long time, I'm not expecting to see one until 2019/2020. I mean we are not getting 3440x1440p 144hz (native) until Q1 2018


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> There are two problems though, one it is made by AU Optronics and two it is not 21.9
> 
> However, the wait for a 5120x2160 (4K 21.9) 100hz (or higher) HDR Quantum Dot monitor will be a very long time, I'm not expecting to see one until 2019/2020. I mean we are not getting 3440x1440p 144hz (native) until Q1 2018


They said Q2 2017 if not Q3 2017.

Even if it's too early for release who cares. It will allow for better qc and cheaper prices later on.


----------



## AlfLeCuisto

Hi,

What's the exactly dimension of the picture screen please? Without edges.

Thanks a lot.

PS: I want the height of the screen without edges. I need the heigt global minimum too, if you can. Thx


----------



## Khein

Guys I have a problem with my brand new pg348q. I use the monitor with a notebook MSI GT73VR Titan with GTX 1070 vga.
I have used it for the last week with an HDMI cable with no problem. Yesterday I get my Displayport cable and plug it, all works fine. Today I wanted to try the 100hz option to see if my VGA can handle it.
I configure the monitor using the OSD menu to 100hz, then change configuration in the nvidia control panel to 100hz and I had no image on my monitor. Unplug and plug the Displayport cable and it went back to 60hz.
Again I tried with 90hz on monitor, then on nvidia control panel, but again I have no image. The thing is that when I plug again the Displayport cable I have no image on the monitor neither in the notebook. I reset the notebook and the image came back to it but I continue with no image on the monitor. I turn it off but after that the monitor won't turn on again.
I have unplug energy from the monitor for several minutes and still nothing. The notebook works just fine but I can't turn on the monitor.
Any idea of what to do?


----------



## dseg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khein*
> 
> Guys I have a problem with my brand new pg348q. I use the monitor with a notebook MSI GT73VR Titan with GTX 1070 vga.
> I have used it for the last week with an HDMI cable with no problem. Yesterday I get my Displayport cable and plug it, all works fine. Today I wanted to try the 100hz option to see if my VGA can handle it.
> I configure the monitor using the OSD menu to 100hz, then change configuration in the nvidia control panel to 100hz and I had no image on my monitor. Unplug and plug the Displayport cable and it went back to 60hz.
> Again I tried with 90hz on monitor, then on nvidia control panel, but again I have no image. The thing is that when I plug again the Displayport cable I have no image on the monitor neither in the notebook. I reset the notebook and the image came back to it but I continue with no image on the monitor. I turn it off but after that the monitor won't turn on again.
> I have unplug energy from the monitor for several minutes and still nothing. The notebook works just fine but I can't turn on the monitor.
> Any idea of what to do?


Have you tried with a different computer.
They advertise 100hz so if it doesn't reach 100hz, I would return it.
But if it doesn't work at 90hz, I would imagine there something wrong with either the displayport cable or a setting on your computer.


Try 65hz and work your way up.
Try a different computer.
Get another displayport cable.


----------



## xcom-

Hello Everyone

I know it sounds rather strange, but has anyone else experienced a clicking sound coming from the monitor?

It seems to happen during gaming, sudden clicking/spark type sounds coming from all over the monitor... I'm not going crazy before you ask lol.

Many Thanks - Athy


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> I know it sounds rather strange, but has anyone else experienced a clicking sound coming from the monitor?
> 
> It seems to happen during gaming, sudden clicking/spark type sounds coming from all over the monitor... I'm not going crazy before you ask lol.
> 
> Many Thanks - Athy


Mute internal speakers.


----------



## the9quad

Mounted mine thanks for all the help, really happy with how this mount turned out. Went with a Ergotron MX Desk Mount LCD Arm, it works perfect.


----------



## Nick7269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Mounted mine thanks for all the help, really happy with how this mount turned out. Went with a Ergotron MX Desk Mount LCD Arm, it works perfect.


Very nice looking setup! I can see you needed the arm to free up some desk space there. These are the best things since sliced cheese!


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> Mute internal speakers.


Well that solved the problem lol - Thanks


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Well that solved the problem lol - Thanks


could also just disable the audio out to the monitor in the playback devices.


----------



## tonnytech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> I know it sounds rather strange, but has anyone else experienced a clicking sound coming from the monitor?
> 
> It seems to happen during gaming, sudden clicking/spark type sounds coming from all over the monitor... I'm not going crazy before you ask lol.
> 
> Many Thanks - Athy


In reply to your thread my current asus pg348q does the same , sounds like the panel contracting expanding possibly due to heat much like a radiator.

Having said that i had one monitor also pg348q which clicked and popped from speakers , i returned that one.

I owned my monitor almost 2 months now , but i think i may have to return it the scan lines become more depressing as you use the monitor expecially when you consider price paid for it.


----------



## Avant Garde

I'm still tweaking this monitor, right now I'm on Racing Mode ; Brightness 50 ; Contrast 50 ; R97 ; G99 ; B100. Everything looks super sharp but it's somehow bright, something is up with gamma and this monitor or my eyes just need to get used to this after hard matte coating with Dell P2414H...


----------



## the9quad

Got my replacement today from Best Buy the BLB on this one is much better. Going to keep this one.

Best Buy is awesome, they ship you out a new one, and just trust you to return the old one to the store or through mail. So you don't have to go without a monitor while you wait on a replacement. Also gave me a $30 gift card since the last monitor was messed up. plus free shipping and a 45 day return policy. I have to pay taxes when I order through BB, but for purchases like this I think it is worth it.


----------



## adamrza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> I know it sounds rather strange, but has anyone else experienced a clicking sound coming from the monitor?
> 
> It seems to happen during gaming, sudden clicking/spark type sounds coming from all over the monitor... I'm not going crazy before you ask lol.
> 
> Many Thanks - Athy


Yea just heard it today for the first time. It's like radiator tinking ... Creaks and crackles as if its warming up

Did not hear this before def a first. It's not the speakers. Feels like it's coming from the speaker frame


----------



## Avant Garde

What is the best GameVisual mode to use?


----------



## Geeperzz

Hi Guys,

Got a january 2017 model. Thought the BLB issues must be at a minimum now but I think I have some bad luck/ Should I send this one back?


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geeperzz*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got a january 2017 model. Thought the BLB issues must be at a minimum now but I think I have some bad luck/ Should I send this one back?


Well it all depends what your brightness at? And do you notice it when you are doing that you're doing I mean to me it doesn't look that bad. I am also no super picky about my Monitor since I got it for 850 and the BLB doesn't bought me at all so I would keep it. how do you feel about it?


----------



## Geeperzz

Thanks for your response. I took the settings as adviced on this forum. Race mode, Brightness at 30, Contrast at 50. The screen looks amazing in games, but with 16:9 aspect ratio I can see it ad it kinda bothers me. I must say that I'm really zoomed in on it after all the horror stories but still wanted to give it a go. My alternative pick would be the Samsung CF791 witht he deepest blacks ever (excl. OLED). But that has no Gsync. I'm in doubt if Gsync outweighs this BLB..


----------



## Geeperzz

Next to that. When hovering over an NPC in World of Warcraft some weird moving pixels appear. You see the vertical pixel line net to the little guy. For this money... I'm kinda dissapointed. Coming from a 1080p € 200 display. Too bad. The colours are great.


----------



## keithian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinelo*
> 
> I'm wondering if most of owners are using the settings of tftcentral and the ICC profile provided by them.
> 
> Brightness at 27-30 is enough for you? Specially in games we want the picture pops the screen, I did increase tftcentral recommended brightness a bit (40).


You are not alone. I did the same thing. I kept their settings with the 'Racing' setting but made brightness 40. Maybe I'll adjust it downward over time, but it was so dim to me at 27" from what I looked like out of the box when I got it last night, it was too much of a shock to go to 27 brightness that fast lol.


----------



## keithian

I just received my monitor last night, minor light bleed at the top left and slight bleed on the top right and very tiny on the bottom corners like others have, nothing I notice when I'm actually watching anything at all. Love just how wide it is . Love the colors now that I adjusted to contrast 50, brightness 40, and the RGB of 97,99,100. I didn't have any issues getting the 100Hz and then duplicating that in the Nvidia Control Panel. I don't notice any of the issues folks are having with scan bars or anything like that. I think the monitor is superb and worth the $1199 I paid with free shipping and no sales tax. My only real question might be a stupid one:

I immediately fired up the Witcher 3, chose the 3440x1440P resolution and turned off Vsync. I notice when NPCs are walking toward the edge of the screen, they get larger, like they are gaining weight...a lot of weight..and I find it distracting. Is that normal at this resolution on all games in Ultrawide, or just a limitation of Ultrawide on the Witcher 3. I don't have any other recent games to test as I've mostly been gaming in Virtual Reality over the last year.

Edit: Just tried World of Warcraft and that same fattening as they get toward the left/right edges of the screen happens. I guess I assumed incorrectly that if a game supports 21:9 that things wouldn't stretch toward the edges of the screen? Or perhaps the games aren't optimized for 21:9 even if you can chose that resolution?

Anyway, despite that I love playing on Ultrawide.

Thanks.


----------



## keithian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Damn they charge 1200 for this crap and they can't even do proper QC?
> You should've got the Samsung. Samsung I bet has far superior QC.


I'm trying to catch up on a couple hundred posts and saw yours and I was wondering being what happened with the Note 7 and their washing machines if you're embarrassed by your post lol.


----------



## Bartholdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keithian*
> 
> I just received my monitor last night, minor light bleed at the top left and slight bleed on the top right and very tiny on the bottom corners like others have, nothing I notice when I'm actually watching anything at all. Love just how wide it is . Love the colors now that I adjusted to contrast 50, brightness 40, and the RGB of 97,99,100. I didn't have any issues getting the 100Hz and then duplicating that in the Nvidia Control Panel. I don't notice any of the issues folks are having with scan bars or anything like that. I think the monitor is superb and worth the $1199 I paid with free shipping and no sales tax. My only real question might be a stupid one:
> 
> I immediately fired up the Witcher 3, chose the 3440x1440P resolution and turned off Vsync. I notice when NPCs are walking toward the edge of the screen, they get larger, like they are gaining weight...a lot of weight..and I find it distracting. Is that normal at this resolution on all games in Ultrawide, or just a limitation of Ultrawide on the Witcher 3. I don't have any other recent games to test as I've mostly been gaming in Virtual Reality over the last year.
> 
> Edit: Just tried World of Warcraft and that same fattening as they get toward the left/right edges of the screen happens. I guess I assumed incorrectly that if a game supports 21:9 that things wouldn't stretch toward the edges of the screen? Or perhaps the games aren't optimized for 21:9 even if you can chose that resolution?
> 
> Anyway, despite that I love playing on Ultrawide.
> 
> Thanks.


Sounds like "FOV" - field og view.


----------



## Radox-0

Well looks like a replacement for this panel has been shown off! 35" 3440 x 1440 @ 200hz with HDR10 and G-Sync and of course RGB









http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/computex-2017-35in-rog-swift-swift-pg35vq-offers-hdr-quantum-dots.html


----------



## dseg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Well looks like a replacement for this panel has been shown off! 35" 3440 x 1440 @ 200hz with HDR10 and G-Sync and of course RGB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/computex-2017-35in-rog-swift-swift-pg35vq-offers-hdr-quantum-dots.html


Wow - now that is a nice panel.
Main reason I returned the PG348Q was because I could definitely see the difference from 165hz to 100hz. And the 100hz was "oc'ed."
Glad I returned it, 200hz is something I can get behind.


----------



## ozzy1925

I know this monitor is made to use with nvidia cards but I wonder can I hook my MacBook (amd 580)with usb c to DisplayPort cable and able to get 100hz?


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> Wow - now that is a nice panel.
> Main reason I returned the PG348Q was because I could definitely see the difference from 165hz to 100hz. And the 100hz was "oc'ed."
> Glad I returned it, 200hz is something I can get behind.


I just wish the panel was ips and not va


----------



## Astral85

Hey ya's,

Here is both my new ROG Swift and GTX 1080 ti! I've only just got the monitor and it's fantastic, nice sharp resolution and the screen real estate is insane. It's physically pretty big but I'm getting used to it...

The panel I have looks pretty good, no bad pixels and backlight bleed is actually pretty minimal, but what is this scan line issue all about because I think I'm seeing this over a solid colour background...

Does anyone know how to remove the OSD crosshair, counters etc?



P.S. I'm having some trouble getting G-Sync to work and could do with some help. I have set the monitor to 90hz via the OSD. G-Sync appears to be enabled in Nvidia control panel and I've set the resolution to 3440x1440 90hz, there is also an option to display a G-Sync indicator that I have enabled.

The first game I ran BF1 I set the in game res to 3440x1440 90hz, v-sync off, but I still had tearing, the G-Sync indicator came on and I believe a red power led on the ROG indicates G-Sync is on? The game still felt a tad jerky. I'm not sure what I played with next but currently the in game fps is running much higher than the 90hz cap I have set everywhere else, example: monitor is set to 90hz, game is set to 90hz , framerate limit set to monitor refresh rate but the fps are running up over 100 fps. Really need some help!

Here are my NV settings, there seems to be confusion as to whether v-sync is meant to be turned on or off globally? Some people have the option to set this to G-Sync I don't... but I have the monitor technology section set to G-Sync...


----------



## Avant Garde

Vertical Sync should be ON in Global Settings, at least that's in my case and everything runs smooth...

P.S. Congratulations!


----------



## Sowyer

I just pulled the trigger on this monitor, I need monitor now so I can't wait and the price good here.


----------



## Astral85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Vertical Sync should be ON in Global Settings, at least that's in my case and everything runs smooth...
> 
> P.S. Congratulations!


Thanks! The monitor is simply breath taking.

Yes, someone confirmed this with me today that v-sync should be forced ON in Global Settings, everything is so smooth now. I think before, the games were running fps uncapped producing more frames than the set monitor refresh rate introducing the tearing I was seeing. I guess v-sync on addresses that...


----------



## Astral85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sowyer*
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on this monitor, I need monitor now so I can't wait and the price good here.


Awesome! This monitor is so awesome, very smooth. Good luck!


----------



## beatmyface

I purchased this monitor over the weekend and used it pretty heavily for gaming and watching some movies. Seems to have great picture quality, very little BLB, and OC'd to 100Hz with ease.

Coming from a triple 28" 4K setup I didn't like losing the real estate I had, but I think just adding a generic 60Hz panel with this will make me forget that. As a streamer, having that extra real estate was very handy. I'm still getting used to the difference, but so far I think I'll keep this setup


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Crew,

Purchased the monitor today. Minimal BLB at 30% brightness. Went straight to 100 Hz. Slight scanline issue at 100 hz. gone at 80 hz.

I have set desktop to 80 hz.

Is there any way for the monitor or nvidia settings to ensure 80 hz for desktop and then 100 hz for gaming without the need to change it using the turbo button during the game?

Cheers

*edit for some reason DayZ standalone defaults to 50 hz when starting. I have to manually select 100 hz with the turbo button EVERY time. Sigh


----------



## Astral85

@BelowAverageIQ

Most games should allow you to choose your desired refresh rate from within the game. In most of my games I can choose a refresh rate at intervals between 75-100hz, the monitor then changes to that refresh rate... Some games don't allow various refresh rates so an fps cap has to be used, like available in RivaTuner statistics server or Nvidia Inspector etc.

I run mine at 90hz on the desktop. Congrats, nice monitor eh?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral85*
> 
> @BelowAverageIQ
> 
> Most games should allow you to choose your desired refresh rate from within the game. In most of my games I can choose a refresh rate at intervals between 75-100hz, the monitor then changes to that refresh rate... Some games don't allow various refresh rates so an fps cap has to be used, like available in RivaTuner statistics server or Nvidia Inspector etc.
> 
> I run mine at 90hz on the desktop. Congrats, nice monitor eh?


Hi Astral85, thank you for the reply. DayZ Standalone, does not seem to have a setting or option to set the refresh rate, I can see. It is in alpha stage though and a newish engine.

I can only just see the lines in the top left corner of the screen when on the desktop and 100Hz. It is just where the edge of the browser is and or on desktop the trash bin for deleted files.

Only a little bit annoying and a little disappointed. Otherwise a stunning monitor! First curved and wide screen. Very happy otherwise. Unfortunately I only got to use it for a few hours, as I had to go away on a work trip.


----------



## Astral85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Astral85, thank you for the reply. DayZ Standalone, does not seem to have a setting or option to set the refresh rate, I can see. It is in alpha stage though and a newish engine.
> 
> I can only just see the lines in the top left corner of the screen when on the desktop and 100Hz. It is just where the edge of the browser is and or on desktop the trash bin for deleted files.
> 
> Only a little bit annoying and a little disappointed. Otherwise a stunning monitor! First curved and wide screen. Very happy otherwise. Unfortunately I only got to use it for a few hours, as I had to go away on a work trip.


Try adding a profile for DayZ in RivaTuner Statistics Server and setting a custom framerate, this works for me in The Witcher 3 which also doesn't provide a choice of framerates.

Are you using a picture or a solid colour as your background? When I first got mine I set a solid colour to check for any bad pixels for which there were none







but I saw scanning lines all over. As soon as I set a picture desktop background they completely went and I somehow decided to not take any interest in it. So I just checked now again with a solid background and I don't have those scan lines anymore









Have you been over to the PG348Q review at TFT? Try using their calibration settings, it could be something to do with colour/brightness settings maybe. Another possibility is that I saw this at 100hz out of the box also. Maybe try setting the desktop refresh rate to 90hz?

I haven't the need to run any games at 100 fps as they're mainly AAA games which get's pretty demanding, I run anywhere between 75-90 fps. I don't know if you'd notice much between 90-100hz anyway and I heard these monitors get a little twitchy at 100hz...


----------



## Fieskmask

Hello.

Anyone still got problem with that flickering on the top of the screen with PG348Q?

My retailer will exchange it but wanted to know first if anyone got a solution for the problem before I send it away.
I use to play with a 1080Ti.


----------



## Astral85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieskmask*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Anyone still got problem with that flickering on the top of the screen with PG348Q?
> 
> My retailer will exchange it but wanted to know first if anyone got a solution for the problem before I send it away.
> I use to play with a 1080Ti.


I've never seen any flicker. Where do you see this? On the desktop?


----------



## Fieskmask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral85*
> 
> I've never seen any flicker. Where do you see this? On the desktop?


Can't really see any on the desktop, mostly in menu and loading screens.
It also appears in game but not as visible, you really have to look for it but I know it's there.

I have tried different Hz but it still remains so I guess I send it in for a replace unit, my fear is that it have the same problems.


----------



## Astral85

Have you got any pictures of it? I'm interested to see what what it looks like... Returning monitors can be a big PITA, I decided not to be pedantic about mine as it's such a lovely screen I could't bear returning it. The backlight bleed is noticeable but I don't think another sample would be all that much better anyway. Overall I think mine is very good. I noticed scan lines when I set a solid colour when I first got the monitor but now they're gone. It's possible this was at 100hz and I haven't checked at 100hz again.


----------



## Fieskmask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral85*
> 
> Have you got any pictures of it? I'm interested to see what what it looks like... Returning monitors can be a big PITA, I decided not to be pedantic about mine as it's such a lovely screen I could't bear returning it. The backlight bleed is noticeable but I don't think another sample would be all that much better anyway. Overall I think mine is very good. I noticed scan lines when I set a solid colour when I first got the monitor but now they're gone. It's possible this was at 100hz and I haven't checked at 100hz again.


This video describe my problem pretty much.
However, It's not that visible ingame as it is in the menu and loadingscreens.
The affect seems to drasticly drop when I try 60Hz instead of 100hz.






This is my own videos, I've tried to film it as best as I could alltho it's filmed with my phone but if you look very close you could see it.


----------



## Astral85

I see, it's like a band of pixels across the width of the screen with a flicker. I think I would have noticed this but I will check. Maybe the screen isn't overclocking properly. Have you sought any answers from Asus? Asus reps will reply at the ROG forums. What a pain, if it's that noticeable then there must be something wrong and I'd be looking for a replacement as well.


----------



## Fieskmask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral85*
> 
> I see, it's like a band of pixels across the width of the screen with a flicker. I think I would have noticed this but I will check. Maybe the screen isn't overclocking properly. Have you sought any answers from Asus? Asus reps will reply at the ROG forums. What a pain, if it's that noticeable then there must be something wrong and I'd be looking for a replacement as well.


The pixels appears when I film with my phone, it's not visible, it's the flicker that's the problem.

It appears on the upper screen a few cm and stretches through the whole monitor.

I have tried asus forums and nvidias forum and there are already several threads about the same problem so they are aware of it, the question is, do they even care? X34 got the same issue and AOC aswell, all with the same panel.

When I change to 60Hz its less and also when I disable G-sync.
I mean, I bought the monitor just for G-sync so there is no way I'm playing without it, now I'm gonna be without monitor for a week or two but hey, I suppose I dust of my ps4 pro ;-)

Edit : I have called Asus support in Sweden and they didn't know about the problem so they told me to return it, so I will. A monitor for 11k Sek (round 1300 dollars) it's not acceptable to have these issues


----------



## Astral85

I agree, I wouldn't be happy with what your experiencing, it's too obvious and clear something is wrong. I can see the line distinguishing the affected pixels from the good ones. I definitely don't have this issue so there is hope for you getting a good one. Everything on mine appears to be working fine.

I did however just overclock the panel to 100hz from my usual 90hz to check for scan lines on a solid colour background and they are still there but only very faint and you have to focus your eyes to see them. I'm not sure what the whole story is regarding scan lines on these monitors, are they meant to indicate a bad monitor? A side effect of overclocking the panel? I do not see these scan lines on a pictured backgrounds, any GUI or normal work on the desktop or gaming. Maybe I wanted to ignore it to avoid seeking a replacement but if anyone can provide additional information about these scan lines I'm interested to hear.


----------



## jamaalkellbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieskmask*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Anyone still got problem with that flickering on the top of the screen with PG348Q?
> 
> My retailer will exchange it but wanted to know first if anyone got a solution for the problem before I send it away.
> I use to play with a 1080Ti.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaalkellbass*
> 
> Video of top 3cm flickering:


This was mine video recorded some time ago. I still have it to this day. Its a G-sync issue when fps goes crazy like in my video. It happens all the time on bf1 loading screens etc... For me it's not a deal breaker


----------



## Fieskmask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral85*
> 
> I agree, I wouldn't be happy with what your experiencing, it's too obvious and clear something is wrong. I can see the line distinguishing the affected pixels from the good ones. I definitely don't have this issue so there is hope for you getting a good one. Everything on mine appears to be working fine.
> 
> I did however just overclock the panel to 100hz from my usual 90hz to check for scan lines on a solid colour background and they are still there but only very faint and you have to focus your eyes to see them. I'm not sure what the whole story is regarding scan lines on these monitors, are they meant to indicate a bad monitor? A side effect of overclocking the panel? I do not see these scan lines on a pictured backgrounds, any GUI or normal work on the desktop or gaming. Maybe I wanted to ignore it to avoid seeking a replacement but if anyone can provide additional information about these scan lines I'm interested to hear.


I sure hope it's a bad unit, more people should be affected if this was a common issue with this model, or more like this panel. And there is no info from Asus eather so yeah, bad unit please.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaalkellbass*
> 
> This was mine video recorded some time ago. I still have it to this day. Its a G-sync issue when fps goes crazy like in my video. It happens all the time on bf1 loading screens etc... For me it's not a deal breaker


I see, for my G-sync to work properly I need a fps limit, it's set to 97 so I can have all the benefits from G-sync without the v-sync kicking in.

It's not Okey for a 1300 dollars monitor to have these problems in my meaning.
And for the video of your screen, I would just pack it and send it back :-(


----------



## jamaalkellbass

I don't remember exactly, but I think limiting the fps is not good. I was getting screen tearing when you hit limit. Set it In-game V-sync off, in nVidia control panel set V-sync on. It's not the same V-sync.


----------



## Fieskmask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaalkellbass*
> 
> I don't remember exactly, but I think limiting the fps is not good. I was getting screen tearing when you hit limit. Set it In-game V-sync off, in nVidia control panel set V-sync on. It's not the same V-sync.


Not having the fps limit exceed the monitors refreshrate which leads to Vsync On, the limit make the G-sync always operable and no Vsync kicking in.
There is a major input lag with Vsync as it is screen tearing so I'll pass that ;-)


----------



## Astral85

I was having a lot trouble getting G-Sync to work when I first set the monitor up but I found out that v-sync must be forced to ON in Nvidia control panel under Manage 3d settings. Don't ask me why but that one setting made everything work.

I'm not sure about limiting the fps either, are you capping at 97 to prevent v-sync kicking in at over 100 fps? Most games allow you to choose a refresh rate in correlation to the available refresh rates of the monitor i.e. 75,80,85,90,95 and 100hz. In that case I would just select 100hz in game and that will lock you to 100 fps with the benefit of G-Sync should you get any frame drops. You won't exceed 100 fps.

The only time I've had to use an fps limiter is for games that don't have in game refresh rate options like The Witcher 3. I simply put a cap in of 75-80 fps in Rivatuner Statistics Server and the monitor locks to that refresh rate. Here is an example of the in game refresh rates I'm talking about, here you can see I'm using 89.96hz.


----------



## the9quad

I just turn on fast sync for when I go over 100fps, and turn on full screen gsync. 60% of the time it works everytime.


----------



## Fieskmask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral85*
> 
> I was having a lot trouble getting G-Sync to work when I first set the monitor up but I found out that v-sync must be forced to ON in Nvidia control panel under Manage 3d settings. Don't ask me why but that one setting made everything work.
> 
> I'm not sure about limiting the fps either, are you capping at 97 to prevent v-sync kicking in at over 100 fps? Most games allow you to choose a refresh rate in correlation to the available refresh rates of the monitor i.e. 75,80,85,90,95 and 100hz. In that case I would just select 100hz in game and that will lock you to 100 fps with the benefit of G-Sync should you get any frame drops. You won't exceed 100 fps.
> 
> The only time I've had to use an fps limiter is for games that don't have in game refresh rate options like The Witcher 3. I simply put a cap in of 75-80 fps in Rivatuner Statistics Server and the monitor locks to that refresh rate. Here is an example of the in game refresh rates I'm talking about, here you can see I'm using 89.96hz.


Well, the only way for me to get the most out of G-sync is to have a fps limiter, if I don't Vsync give me both screen tearing and input lag, which I don't like or need.

That input lag is horrible and well visible for me, anyhow, with my 1080 Ti the game is constant at 97 fps and butter smooth, I wouldn't under any circumstances use Vsync over G-sync.

Perhaps you can live with screen tearing and input lag, I don't ;-)

Edit : I do get crazy high fps without the limiter but with this monitor it's not 100% functional.


----------



## Astral85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieskmask*
> 
> Well, the only way for me to get the most out of G-sync is to have a fps limiter, if I don't Vsync give me both screen tearing and input lag, which I don't like or need.
> 
> That input lag is horrible and well visible for me, anyhow, with my 1080 Ti the game is constant at 97 fps and butter smooth, I wouldn't under any circumstances use Vsync over G-sync.
> 
> Perhaps you can live with screen tearing and input lag, I don't ;-)
> 
> Edit : I do get crazy high fps without the limiter but with this monitor it's not 100% functional.


I sense you may not be using G-Sync correctly, there's really no reason V-sync should ever become active as V-Sync should be disabled in all of your games (the in game V-Sync I'm referring to). The only reason I could see you wanting to use V-Sync with this monitor is you were wanting framerates higher than 100 fps in which G-Sync will no longer work. I certainly don't have screen tearing or input lag because V-Sync is never used...

Where I've seen G-Sync active most is in Watch Dogs 2 as it's a really GPU heavy game and framerates dips I'm sure are GPU related but the dips appear smooth due to G-Sync adapting to the framerate. I also have the GTX 1080 Ti and because of it's sheer strength a lot of my games are locked at the framerate I desire









G-Sync is only designed to work within the monitors max refresh of 100hz so anything above will tear as G-Sync is no longer active. I think you should try using the games refresh rates to apply the refresh you want, make sure v-sync is turned off in game and make sure v-sync is forced on in Nvidia Control panel. Worth a shot...


----------



## Fieskmask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral85*
> 
> I sense you may not be using G-Sync correctly, there's really no reason V-sync should ever become active as V-Sync should be disabled in all of your games (the in game V-Sync I'm referring to). The only reason I could see you wanting to use V-Sync with this monitor is you were wanting framerates higher than 100 fps in which G-Sync will no longer work. I certainly don't have screen tearing or input lag because V-Sync is never used...
> 
> Where I've seen G-Sync active most is in Watch Dogs 2 as it's a really GPU heavy game and framerates dips I'm sure are GPU related but the dips appear smooth due to G-Sync adapting to the framerate. I also have the GTX 1080 Ti and because of it's sheer strength a lot of my games are locked at the framerate I desire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Sync is only designed to work within the monitors max refresh of 100hz so anything above will tear as G-Sync is no longer active. I think you should try using the games refresh rates to apply the refresh you want, make sure v-sync is turned off in game and make sure v-sync is forced on in Nvidia Control panel. Worth a shot...


The only way I got it to work properly is the way I described it, also asked on SweClockers, our Swedish PC forum and they said the same.

I have tried everything you said but without success, I get v-sync on with input lag and screen tearing.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral85*
> 
> *
> G-Sync is only designed to work within the monitors max refresh of 100hz so anything above will tear as G-Sync is no longer active*. I think you should try using the games refresh rates to apply the refresh you want, make sure v-sync is turned off in game and make sure v-sync is forced on in Nvidia Control panel. Worth a shot...


That is what fast sync is for....

Anyway this is how mine is set up:

Gsync on in nvcp
Vsync off in nvcp
fast sync on in nvcp
In game vsync off.

That is how gsync works here, and it works perfectly with no input lag


----------



## Avant Garde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> That is what fast sync is for....
> 
> Anyway this is how mine is set up:
> 
> Gsync on in nvcp
> Vsync off in nvcp
> fast sync on in nvcp
> In game vsync off.
> 
> That is how gsync works here, and it works perfectly with no input lag


Strange... In my case:
Gsync on in nvcp
Vsync *ON* in nvcp
fast sync *OFF* in nvcp
In game vsync off.

With GTX1080. Everything in great order and works beautiful so far.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Strange... In my case:
> Gsync on in nvcp
> Vsync *ON* in nvcp
> fast sync *OFF* in nvcp
> In game vsync off.
> 
> With GTX1080. Everything in great order and works beautiful so far.


So you are really still using vsync when you get out of vsync range, and you get its dependent negatives ( I.e. latency).
Gsync will still work if you turn OFF vsync in NVCP.
Turn ON fast sync, which is for when your PC goes over the Gsync range. Instead of Vsync.
Fast sync doesnt have latency like vsync. That is why it was made.


----------



## Astral85

I'm using the same method as Avant Garde. V-Sync off in NVCP would result in G-Sync not working. I haven't any games yet that I feel the need to run higher than 100 fps anyway.


----------



## the9quad

Well you guys have something broke, gsync is still supposed to work with vsync off.


----------



## Astral85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Well you guys have something broke, gsync is still supposed to work with vsync off.


Yes always turn the in game V-Sync off. It sounds odd but I was told V-Sync must be forced to ON in NVCP for G-Sync to work correctly, I will try to report back with a more definitive answer to that...


----------



## Fieskmask

I did try what the most recommended me to try to get G-sync work correctly without any success.
For me, the only workaround was the fps limiter so the fps never exceeded 100, in that way G-sync would always be active.

I will try again when I get my monitor back since I sent it in due to flickering issues.

But to recap, does you guys have this flickering issues with your PG348Q?


----------



## the9quad

Not sure what you gain by turning on vsync in nvcp, but hey whatever trips your triggers. It does absolutely nothing zero zilch nada unless you go outside of the gsync refresh rate. And even then You'd be better off capping frames or using fast sync, but hey if you like latency I guess it's ideal for that.


----------



## Fieskmask

So they said that this is not actually something that covers the basic failures, but they switched the monitor for me for a new one, alltho they couldn't guarantee that this one would work 100%.

I take the chance of getting a good one this time, if the same problem appears, **** it, I keep it, I can't go back to the old monitors and for sure not smaller than 34".

You all got good monitors? No flickering @ 100hz oc?


----------



## Astral85

@Fieskmask

That's strange they don't consider that a replaceable defect, is that the retailer? Have you asked Asus for their opinion? This is a premium monitor and I'm sure Asus will acknowledge that.

Everything's good on mine, no flickering. I hope your replacement is without those issues.


----------



## Fieskmask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral85*
> 
> @Fieskmask
> 
> That's strange they don't consider that a replaceable defect, is that the retailer? Have you asked Asus for their opinion? This is a premium monitor and I'm sure Asus will acknowledge that.
> 
> Everything's good on mine, no flickering. I hope your replacement is without those issues.


Yeah, our retailer was nice enough to replace it, and Asus didn't knowledge the problem, at least here in Sweden.

Anyhow, I'm hoping for a clean unit this time, if not, I guess I have to live with it.
It's actually nothing that's visible if you don't really really looking for it but I knew it was there and it bothered me.

So you mean that's NOT a replaceable defect? I found that interesting since it was so visible in menus and loading screens etc and the top cm of the monitor had a long type of darker stripe aswell, very shallow but it was there.


----------



## SDBolts619

Picked up a PG348Q to go with my new GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 since I don't have space for a multimonitor setup. Pretty happy with it thus far!


----------



## Fieskmask

Got my new monitor a few days ago, didn't notice and bigger flickering this time, pretty comfortable to play on.
Altho some blb in the corners but I ain't eather watching movies ort use blacks on this monitor on a regular basis so It doesn't bother me.

Also got the G-Sync to work as you said before without the fps limiter so that's nice








Thank you for all your help here!


----------



## Astral85

@Fieskmask

That's great, sounds like you have a keeper this time! Maybe the old one had an issue with G-Sync too since it's working now how I would expect. Enjoy!


----------



## Astral85

Nice one SDBolts619, you have the same GPU as me, hows ur gaming going?


----------



## Fieskmask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral85*
> 
> @Fieskmask
> 
> That's great, sounds like you have a keeper this time! Maybe the old one had an issue with G-Sync too since it's working now how I would expect. Enjoy!


Thanks mate, I will enjoy it now ?
They could confirm the issues I've experienced, but however they couldn't recommend a new unit since it could suffer from the same problems but this one is sweet, I guess we'll see each other on the Battlefield ?

Thanks again for all support


----------



## Astral85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieskmask*
> 
> Thanks mate, I will enjoy it now ?
> They could confirm the issues I've experienced, but however they couldn't recommend a new unit since it could suffer from the same problems but this one is sweet, I guess we'll see each other on the Battlefield ?
> 
> Thanks again for all support


Yeah sure, I take it that's BF1? My Origin tag is PhAse-Shifter-nz, I play from time to time...


----------



## Fieskmask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral85*
> 
> Yeah sure, I take it that's BF1? My Origin tag is PhAse-Shifter-nz, I play from time to time...


Right, I'll add you tonight ?


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral85*
> 
> Nice one SDBolts619, you have the same GPU as me, hows ur gaming going?


Can't complain at all - although I haven't played anything to push the hardware yet. That'll happen when Destiny 2 comes out on PC in October...


----------



## kanttii

Do these new units still have the scanlines when they're overclocked up from 60hz?

I've been considering sending it to ASUS for that because it's a very annoying defect that I can easily see in many games and apps.

Plus, this works only at 90hz, higher have artifacts and other issues. At 60hz it's good but I chose this because of the promised high refresh rates...


----------



## MAMEniac

Hey everybody !
I got my PG348Q last week and it was replaced one day after purchase.
The new one is ok now and I like it, but :
1st thing : I recognized that my monitor that I bought one week ago is already produced one year ago. So they sell NOS stuff.
But the real problem is the following :
Did anybody here ever recognized that Asus say that this monitor is a "borderless edge to edge design" with frameless gaming experinece ??
The PG348Q is of course NOT borderless.
The IPS panel still have a border of 11,5mm in addition with that small plastic frame its 13,5mm .
Thats NOT borderless.
How do you guys think about that ?
The reason buying thie monitor was the borderless option ... but now its not !
What to do ??

Regards
Mameniac


----------



## Fieskmask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAMEniac*
> 
> Hey everybody !
> I got my PG348Q last week and it was replaced one day after purchase.
> The new one is ok now and I like it, but :
> 1st thing : I recognized that my monitor that I bought one week ago is already produced one year ago. So they sell NOS stuff.
> But the real problem is the following :
> Did anybody here ever recognized that Asus say that this monitor is a "borderless edge to edge design" with frameless gaming experinece ??
> The PG348Q is of course NOT borderless.
> The IPS panel still have a border of 11,5mm in addition with that small plastic frame its 13,5mm .
> Thats NOT borderless.
> How do you guys think about that ?
> The reason buying thie monitor was the borderless option ... but now its not !
> What to do ??
> 
> Regards
> Mameniac


It's simple, if you don't like it, return it.

But it's a great monitor to play on.


----------



## MAMEniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieskmask*
> 
> It's simple, if you don't like it, return it.
> 
> But it's a great monitor to play on.


Thats bull****.
If you buy a car and they say it have a/c and it have not you will maybe keep that car, but you will pay less money.
Same here.
The monitor is great, but not that wat Asus say .. And for a monitor "expensive" like that, it should be that, what the producer say.
So I only want to get, what I payed for.
Where is your problem ?


----------



## Fieskmask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAMEniac*
> 
> Thats bull****.
> If you buy a car and they say it have a/c and it have not you will maybe keep that car, but you will pay less money.
> Same here.
> The monitor is great, but not that wat Asus say .. And for a monitor "expensive" like that, it should be that, what the producer say.
> So I only want to get, what I payed for.
> Where is your problem ?


I have no problem, on the other hand, before I buy a product I do a deep investigation to see if it got what I required, I doubt you didn't watch any reviews of it, if not, it's a bit your own fault.

We got internet these days, use it.
Btw, your argument about AC doesn't really match up since you try the car before you buy it, like you watch reviews before you buy electronics.


----------



## jamaalkellbass

.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAMEniac*
> 
> Hey everybody !
> I got my PG348Q last week and it was replaced one day after purchase.
> The new one is ok now and I like it, but :
> 1st thing : I recognized that my monitor that I bought one week ago is already produced one year ago. So they sell NOS stuff.
> But the real problem is the following :
> Did anybody here ever recognized that Asus say that this monitor is a "borderless edge to edge design" with frameless gaming experinece ??
> The PG348Q is of course NOT borderless.
> The IPS panel still have a border of 11,5mm in addition with that small plastic frame its 13,5mm .
> Thats NOT borderless.
> How do you guys think about that ?
> The reason buying thie monitor was the borderless option ... but now its not !
> What to do ??
> 
> Regards
> Mameniac


It is an annoying marketing nomenclature and I know a few people like yourself who thought the same. ASUS however do mention this for example in the small print on their site: *There is a ~1cm border of non-active pixels around the edge of the panel.

Amusingly I don't ever recall seeing that when I initially purchased the panel and a few others that did upon release and expect they added it when enough people whined.


----------



## Leudast

Hey all,

Got my 348Q set up and I love it! However....

Yeah the base is huge and sits too far forward on my desk. I need a *WALL MOUNTED* monitor arm. My desk has a tempered glass top and a desk mounted clamp will obviously not work.

What's my best option?


----------



## SDBolts619

I apologize because the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leudast*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Got my 348Q set up and I love it! However....
> 
> Yeah the base is huge and sits too far forward on my desk. I need a *WALL MOUNTED* monitor arm. My desk has a tempered glass top and a desk mounted clamp will obviously not work.
> 
> What's my best option?


I apologize because these are going to be crappy pics...

I had the same issue. Here's what I did:

Used this clamp mount:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B005C24OP8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Along with furniture sliders above and below to allow it to clamp to the glass with no chance of damage. I did use a crescent wrench to be able to really get the clamp tight.

Here's the results...





Works like a charm on my 3/8" tempered glass desk... Obviously a wall mount was out of the question for me since there's a window behind my desk..


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> It is an annoying marketing nomenclature and I know a few people like yourself who thought the same. ASUS however do mention this for example in the small print on their site: *There is a ~1cm border of non-active pixels around the edge of the panel.


LOL @ ASUS. "Non-active pixels"... That's an outright lie. The bezel has zero pixels, it's just plastic, glass, metal and whatever. I once checked that with a loupe just for fun when inspecting a speck of dust inside this panel. I like that the bezel is quite thin, still. They should just call it that to avoid the negativity that comes from lies and this kind of marketing.

So I assume new buyers still get scanlines? I'll give up on the hope of a fix then, even though I cannot accept such a fault. Those, dust inside this thing, artifacts when trying to run it at the advertised and promised 100hz speed.....


----------



## Leudast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> I apologize because the
> I apologize because these are going to be crappy pics...
> 
> I had the same issue. Here's what I did:
> 
> Used this clamp mount:
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B005C24OP8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Along with furniture sliders above and below to allow it to clamp to the glass with no chance of damage. I did use a crescent wrench to be able to really get the clamp tight.
> 
> Here's the results...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works like a charm on my 3/8" tempered glass desk... Obviously a wall mount was out of the question for me since there's a window behind my desk..


3/8" thick tempered glass? Mine is shy of 1/4" maybe 3/16. Also it's supported by little rubber feet so there's some space underneath for flexing. Appreciate your reply and I'll consider it, but I dunno if your solution will work for me.

I think my best bet for right now is this: http://www.ergotron.com/en-us/products/product-details/45-478#/?color=polished%20aluminum&buynow=0

Although for $240 that's kinda steep


----------



## alanthecelt

pulled the trigger on one of these
3rd high end monitor in 2 weeks
first was a viewsonic 165hz 27" IPS g-sync, colours were beautiful, screen was too small (ive got a 40" 4k above my desk) and couldnt see the benefit of the high refresh
next up was a AOC 35" 100hz.... thing was DOA essentially... wouldn't turn on properly... then started power cycling
scoredo ne of these for a good price, im hoping the combo of IPS and decent screen size is exactly what i need


----------



## Fieskmask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanthecelt*
> 
> pulled the trigger on one of these
> 3rd high end monitor in 2 weeks
> first was a viewsonic 165hz 27" IPS g-sync, colours were beautiful, screen was too small (ive got a 40" 4k above my desk) and couldnt see the benefit of the high refresh
> next up was a AOC 35" 100hz.... thing was DOA essentially... wouldn't turn on properly... then started power cycling
> scoredo ne of these for a good price, im hoping the combo of IPS and decent screen size is exactly what i need


Then I can respond and say that this monitor is the best one I've played on, high resolution and sharpness in games, 100Hz is perfect, I do not miss 144Hz at all.


----------



## Astral85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> LOL @ ASUS. "Non-active pixels"... That's an outright lie. The bezel has zero pixels, it's just plastic, glass, metal and whatever. I once checked that with a loupe just for fun when inspecting a speck of dust inside this panel. I like that the bezel is quite thin, still. They should just call it that to avoid the negativity that comes from lies and this kind of marketing.
> 
> So I assume new buyers still get scanlines? I'll give up on the hope of a fix then, even though I cannot accept such a fault. Those, dust inside this thing, artifacts when trying to run it at the advertised and promised 100hz speed.....


The black border struck me when I first powered on mine, sometimes it's hard to see in videos but I was aware of it. TBH the border does not bother me at all, it is a stunning looking edging.

Where are you seeing scanlines?


----------



## alanthecelt

yes, this is the best option, tried the z35 equivalent from AOC which was DOA and an absolutely gorgeous 27" IPS which was far too small

i set it to 90hz to see what it was like
tried borderlands 2, crysis 2 and xcom 2
i know there's some older titles there but i wanted to see what a shooter looked like
I still struggle to see what the high refresh is about, i think i could see it in borderlands 2 (which i frame limited to 120 fps)
it's very hard from me to define
but it generally felt "nicer"
crysis 2 showed its age, the textures looked really low res, not a fault of the screen, but the fault of such an old game, the screens only fault was for being so clear
xcom 2 doesn't run smoothly on my 4k at full detail, it was more forgiving on the g sync however, to the point were i made myself late lol

im yet to try out far cry 3 or just cause 3 which i tried on other screens, far cry 3 the colours really showed up well on the IPS screen i tried the other week, so i'm looking forward to that.

calibration wise, i set ti to what they found to be best on TFTcentral as i do'nt have access to any tools
and i chose 90 hz as a recommendation just in case of any frame drops at 100 which might occur..i'll try 100HZ later when im more familiar and can identify it.

but my god is that stand a pain in the ass, i've got a massive desk... huge... that rear leg puts the screen at the right distance.. but i prefer it slightly further back as my 40" is on an arm above it and i can swing it down in front, i originally wanted the x34 because it was more subtle... but this came up as a bargain


----------



## alanthecelt

ok
So i'm seeing something i'm not sure how to explain so please hold on









i tried far cry 3, seemed to be sat happily between high 80's and 100 fps as i played around in a village
seemed worse when i increased the pre rendered frame number in game
when static, the picture is smooth, really nice, panning around there is no tear, however... there are tiny little pauses, at least to my eyes, not enough to show fps dips on screen


----------



## Wipeowt

Not sure if it's related, but I had a similar problem in Witcher 3. I could run around and all was smooth as butter, I could even turn smoothly with the keyboard however, when I used the mouse to pan around it became a stutter fest; similar to what you describe. I eventually found out that turning off the in-game overlay with GoG solved it completely. Not sure which platform you're running Far Cry 3 from (if you even are), but that might be worth experimenting with these platform overlays. Other than that I could only really think of looking towards other background tasks or graphics card drivers/hardware; some extra info on what hardware you're running would be helpful also should you not resolve the issue. :: edit; I looked at your sig build. I can't imagine a 1080Ti struggling with Far Cry 3!

For me I set it to 100Hz (get scan lines at any overclock, but my brain has now learnt to forget about them), and I do notice a slight improvement with input lag at the higher frequency. It also means G-Sync with remain active (yet lower input lag) over a wider spectrum. Although I very much doubt this is related. I would imagine this is what you term "generally feeling nicer". The G2G time increases as the frequency lowers, hence the overall sharper feeling when you crank it up to 100Hz (at which the 5ms is rated at).

Hope you get this sorted and are able to enjoy one of the best monitors I have ever had the good fortune to experience! (despite it's flaws, I still love the beast!)


----------



## alanthecelt

that's interesting
when i first started playing with the high refresh monitors, i had horrible performance in older games, which was hidden by my 4k/60hz
i went through DDU and reinstall
i turned off steam streaming and nvidia streaming
i even had a weird USB wifi issue which i found in the process, and one of those stopped borderlands 2/bioshock from running sub 60 and ended up at 200+

I am playing through steam.... and i play most of my games through steam, i haven't tried disabling the overlays (which i never use)


----------



## alexisvx

I have a dilemma and need some advice.

I bought a new ultra-wide display (34"/3440x1440) and a new graphic cards to go with it (GTX1080). Although the difference from my previous system is staggering, I was surprised to see that I was still not able to play some AAA games at Ultra or even very high and had to lower a lot of the graphical settings such as textures etc.

I am thinking of either getting a second graphic card and SLI or get at new CPU - which means I'll have to also change my motherboard. Price-wise it is roughly the same to go CPU or GPU.

What do you think? Is my CPU the bottleneck since it's a few generations back? would getting a second GPU increase my performance by a lot or is it simply the high resolution that is the main issue?

My Rig:
CPU: i5 4690k 3.5Ghz O/C to 4.6Ghz
GPU: GeForce GTX 1080FTW2 Gaming iCX
Monitor: 34 inch @ 3440x1440 Asus ROG PG348Q
Motherboard: Asrock Z97 Extreme 4
CPU cooler: Noctua NH-D14
PSU: EVGA 750W ATX12V
RAM: G.Skill - Ripjaws X - 16GB (DDR3 2133)
Case: Fractal Design Define R4
Windows 10


----------



## the9quad

Seriously, most games with a 1080ti you can max but even then a few games you can't.
IMO its not worth it to go to SLI to fix it. Just wait for the next gen of cards and things will get better, and be glad we dont have 4k i guess.
In all honesty though, I'd say with a 1080ti you can max most games for at least 60 fps, 100 fps probably not but 60 fps is doable in 99% of all games.

I doubt it is your CPU


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexisvx*
> 
> I have a dilemma and need some advice.
> 
> I bought a new ultra-wide display (34"/3440x1440) and a new graphic cards to go with it (GTX1080). Although the difference from my previous system is staggering, I was surprised to see that I was still not able to play some AAA games at Ultra or even very high and had to lower a lot of the graphical settings such as textures etc.
> 
> I am thinking of either getting a second graphic card and SLI or get at new CPU - which means I'll have to also change my motherboard. Price-wise it is roughly the same to go CPU or GPU.
> 
> What do you think? Is my CPU the bottleneck since it's a few generations back? would getting a second GPU increase my performance by a lot or is it simply the high resolution that is the main issue?
> 
> My Rig:
> CPU: i5 4690k 3.5Ghz O/C to 4.6Ghz
> GPU: GeForce GTX 1080FTW2 Gaming iCX
> Monitor: 34 inch @ 3440x1440 Asus ROG PG348Q
> Motherboard: Asrock Z97 Extreme 4
> CPU cooler: Noctua NH-D14
> PSU: EVGA 750W ATX12V
> RAM: G.Skill - Ripjaws X - 16GB (DDR3 2133)
> Case: Fractal Design Define R4
> Windows 10


It depends entirely what games you mean and what settings. Plenty of games out there can absolutely wreck even the best GPU(s) out at the moment, even in SLI where games can scale its tough for some high end cards. In part that's just down to how Ultra setting's in some games can see a significant penalty to performance for little gain to be honest.

Seeing as you have a GTX 1080, if your limited more often then not GPU performance wise (check GPU and CPU usage graphs in games you play), then I would look at a single 1080Ti rather then SLI 1080's.

Tweak some of the setting's and lower some of the harder ones down and you should see a nice mix of FPS and eye candy for most the part.


----------



## Wipeowt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexisvx*
> 
> I have a dilemma and need some advice.
> 
> I bought a new ultra-wide display (34"/3440x1440) and a new graphic cards to go with it (GTX1080). Although the difference from my previous system is staggering, I was surprised to see that I was still not able to play some AAA games at Ultra or even very high and had to lower a lot of the graphical settings such as textures etc.
> 
> I am thinking of either getting a second graphic card and SLI or get at new CPU - which means I'll have to also change my motherboard. Price-wise it is roughly the same to go CPU or GPU.
> 
> What do you think? Is my CPU the bottleneck since it's a few generations back? would getting a second GPU increase my performance by a lot or is it simply the high resolution that is the main issue?
> 
> My Rig:
> CPU: i5 4690k 3.5Ghz O/C to 4.6Ghz
> GPU: GeForce GTX 1080FTW2 Gaming iCX
> Monitor: 34 inch @ 3440x1440 Asus ROG PG348Q
> Motherboard: Asrock Z97 Extreme 4
> CPU cooler: Noctua NH-D14
> PSU: EVGA 750W ATX12V
> RAM: G.Skill - Ripjaws X - 16GB (DDR3 2133)
> Case: Fractal Design Define R4
> Windows 10


I have recently ran into a similar problem here also. Last year I was running a single OC 980 Ti when I decided that I couldn't continue to live without the ASUS 34" ultrawide. So I tried to limit costs to run things by going SLi with 2x 980 Ti. I did a lot of research and calculations and tests at that time to see if this would suffice, and decided it would; even though it would mean sacrificing "ultra" settings in some games, but most would put me in the G-Sync area of 60-100fps.

The 980 Ti I had was OC and ran in 3D Firestrike around 21k graphics score. Now the reason I mention all this is because the 1080 runs in at around 22k ; so very similar performance (although I am aware of a few enhancements on pascal architecture, yes). The new card I bought has sprung some memory defects and I now had to go back down to single OC 980Ti.

After using the Sli things were wonderful, silky smooth as I had planned. So now I was in your position; what do I do to get back the FPS!

More research and calculations I have gone with a 1080Ti. Why? ... well it would appear the scaling of OC 980Ti's would be around 40% in games (variable). The 1080Ti is stock 35% faster than a 1080 (which is slightly faster than a OC 980Ti). With these factory OC 1080Ti's you see an extra 10%-13% performance increase; result the 1080Ti on paper works out about 45%-48% faster than a stock 1080 (and definitely this margin over my OC 980Ti, if not more; some benches display a 60% increase in using this single card!).

Ok where does this lead us to a suggested solution for your question? Well, IPC on you i5 4690k should be fine with current gen games with that resolution (the higher the res, the more limited you'll be by GPU rather than CPU as a general rule of thumb). So your CPU should be fine here. You could go SLi with 1080's, and yes for those games that scale well it will be faster than a single 1080Ti (plenty of reviews out there demonstrating this - hell, even SLi 1070 can come in JUST a bit faster than a 1080Ti, but we digress!). Problem here is "scaling". If your new found favourite game doesn't use SLi very well, scales poorly or ignores your second card altogether; then you've wasted money and it would have been better to go single 1080Ti. IMHO I would go with the 1080Ti - in fact I did. To get high FPS in some newer games (like Ghost Recon) you'd probably need SLi 1080Ti (and maybe more, that's just the way it is as the9squad rightly pointed out). So given limited funds, myself personally would probably try to return/refund/sell the 1080 and buy a spanky new OC 1080Ti like the MSI Gaming X or ASUS Strix, or similar. This could turn out to be the most cost effective way forward.

Hope this helps you come to a solution, or gives you pointers for your own research to get the most out of your monitor!


----------



## Bartholdi

Sometimes you have this little stupid setting in a game that will eat up a lot of fps in the post processing, so maybe look out for that. I personally didn't care much for the hairworks in Witcher.


----------



## alexisvx

Thank you so much for your explanation, I won't upgrade the CPU. I bought the GPU a little over a month ago from Newegg so am no longer eligible to return it. I don't want to sell my card second hand as it will be devalued by a lot. So I guess I am stuck with it. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Valentyn

Anyone found that the Gamma in some games are "too" dark; whereas in gamma test the monitor is very close to 2.2 anyway?

In world of warcraft and overwatch I find it nearly too dark. If I use NVIDIA control panel gamma settings of 1.15 -1.2 it's great in games, but then everything seems too bright :/
I tend to play in Borderless Windowed mode, so those games always use the Desktop gamma setting.

Using the settings from TFT central as well.
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


----------



## Astral85

For those struggling to realise the effects of 100hz refresh rate have you tried temporarily reverting to 60hz? The difference is staggering... 75-100hz really does provide a smooth image...


----------



## briguyla

Anyone on here successfully removed or reduced the visibility of any scratches from their PG348Q (or even similar monitor)? Went online and looked at some solutions, but figured I'd check on here as well to see if anyone has actually attempted and succeeded with a particular product and/or technique and hasn't left behind any new issues (shiny part of screen, etc.)


----------



## Astral85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briguyla*
> 
> Anyone on here successfully removed or reduced the visibility of any scratches from their PG348Q (or even similar monitor)? Went online and looked at some solutions, but figured I'd check on here as well to see if anyone has actually attempted and succeeded with a particular product and/or technique and hasn't left behind any new issues (shiny part of screen, etc.)


How bad are the scratches and how did they happen?


----------



## briguyla

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral85*
> 
> How bad are the scratches and how did they happen?


it's one scratch on the right lower side of the screen, just barely within right before the display ends. It kind of loops around -- looks almost like a small piece of hair got stuck on the screen. Not sure how it happened, because I bought the monitor like that and noticed the scratch later.

I read about possibly using Novus Plastic Polish Kit, but the main thing I am afraid of is that if I use it, that even if it removes the scratch, I'll possibly end up with a permanent shiny area around where I rubbed to remove the scratch. Just trying to see if anyone out there has tried things before and what their results were.


----------



## Astreon

Don't forget that there's an antiglare coating on the screen. Hard to say what happens when it comes in contact with a plastic polish kit.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Hi guys,

Do you see this when scrolling up and down windows start menu? Look at the white text (black lines through the text) in the image below.

I see this on my monitor and saw it on both an x34 and pg348q at my local hardware store today, I had to point it out as the staff didn't spot it at first.

Set your monitor to above 60hz.. (for example 100hz)

Set your mouse scroll to 4 lines per scroll in the mouse settings, control panel (too low/high and you won't see it), scroll up and down at different speeds, starting slow, and building up speed, it may take you a while until your eyes see it. It kinda looks like tearing.

It's easier to see if the background behind the start is opaque.

Poll - http://www.strawpoll.me/13703580


----------



## panda666uk

Hi, I've just bought a PG348Q monitor and just wondering from other people who have bought one lately what the manufacture date is on the back ? Thanks


----------



## Pandora's Box

Just bought a PG348Q monitor. Time to dive back into the world of ultrawide gaming! I had a 3440x1440 monitor a couple years ago but it didn't have g-sync and was 60hz max (was a LG monitor, forget the model number). Super excited to get this, should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Pandora's Box

Got my monitor all setup today. It looks amazing! I just finished calibrating it using a ColorMunki Display calibrator. Lowered my brightness from a default of 80 to 27, this was using the default "Racing" profile.

Here is my ICC profile for anyone that wants to try it out. RGB colors on the monitor were left at default (100,100,100).

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxFMoDVxOkvkYTZEc1lmNDduNW8/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Ryurien

Hello guys, sorry if my English isn't perfect, but I'm Italian!









I've recently bought this fantastic monitor but I had a doubt and I hope you can solve it.

Can you tell me if there is a setting, or maybe some other method, to stretch the image of a PS4 connected to this monitor, so I can remove the 16:9 side black bands?
I've seen that this is possible on some LG 21:9 monitors, is there nothing here that I can do?


----------



## Replica17

I have received this magnificient display 3 weeks ago. Love it except for the backbleeding.. but I can survive that.

I notice in games I do not reach 100 fps consistently with my Aorus 1080 TI, should I go SLI? I play a whole variety of games, from Witcher 3 to FIFA and BF1.

This is my PC:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel - Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($233.93 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Scythe - FUMA 79.0 CFM CPU Cooler
*Motherboard:* Asus - MAXIMUS VIII RANGER ATX LGA1151 Motherboard ($171.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair - Vengeance LPX 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-2666 Memory ($164.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Corsair - Performance Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
*Storage:* Samsung - 850 EVO 250GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($106.87 @ OutletPC)
*Storage:* Crucial - MX100 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
*Storage:* Seagate - Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($75.74 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB AORUS Xtreme Edition 11G Video Card ($774.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Thermaltake - Core P3 ATX Mid Tower Case ($74.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* EVGA - SuperNOVA G2 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($99.89 @ OutletPC)
*Operating System:* Microsoft - Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit ($137.89 @ OutletPC)
*Monitor:* Asus - ROG SWIFT PG348Q 34.0" 3440x1440 100Hz Monitor ($1189.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Keyboard:* Corsair - K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard
*Mouse:* Logitech - G502 Wired Optical Mouse ($50.05 @ Amazon)
*Headphones:* Kingston - HyperX Cloud Headset ($79.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $3161.30
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-08-26 18:05 EDT-0400_


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Replica17*
> 
> I notice in games I do not reach 100 fps consistently with my Aorus 1080 TI, should I go SLI? I play a whole variety of games, from Witcher 3 to FIFA and BF1.


Have you tried overclocking the CPU if it isn't already? I was wondering if that's the reason you're not reaching 100 FPS -- I noticed a 5-18% FPS increase in some games after overclocking my i7-7700K from 4.5 GHz to 4.9 GHz. That took them to playable levels, like Cities: Skylines. If that gives an FPS boost you could try with an i7 and OC that I guess? My GPU is a single GTX 1080, waiting for Ti prices to drop a bit (they are $1132.90 here now, yay miners).

However, if it's clearly GPU-related, you might benefit of SLI in many games. Not all though... Way back I had bad issues with SLI and haven't dared go that route since. One friend has 2x 1080 Ti in SLI with this same monitor and he hasn't had any issues with them and says he has constant 100 FPS in all games.

I'm a bit sad my PG348Q won't work at 100hz and that the scanlines are a bother, but it's still the best ultrawide monitor in the market!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Replica17*
> 
> I have received this magnificient display 3 weeks ago. Love it except for the backbleeding.. but I can survive that.
> 
> I notice in games I do not reach 100 fps consistently with my Aorus 1080 TI, should I go SLI? I play a whole variety of games, from Witcher 3 to FIFA and BF1.
> 
> This is my PC: snip


In all seriousness, you aren't going to get 100fps in some games at this resolution with a single 1080ti.
The card is great and all but it isn't magical.
Heck in GR:Wildlands with everything maxed you aren't going to get much above 60 fps that's even if if you hit 60 constantly.

Going SLI will help, but to be honest, it aint always going to guarantee you 100+ fps either.
Some games dont work with SLI, and some don't scale well.
When it works it is cool though. So if money is no issue, sure do it, but realize it doesn't always help.

Also be aware it will generate more noise and heat.


----------



## Kazak119

Tell me, is it worth buying now pg348q?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> Tell me, is it worth buying now pg348q?


Some better panels are coming soon, I'd wait for those or a price drop on this one to be honest.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Some better panels are coming soon, I'd wait for those or a price drop on this one to be honest.


Prices wont drop. The new ones will be more expensive and the "older" ultrawides will sit safely at their current price.

Look at the first 24" 144hz TN monitors that came out almost 4 years ago. They dropped 20-50 dollars in price, thats all.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Prices wont drop. The new ones will be more expensive and the "older" ultrawides will sit safely at their current price.
> 
> Look at the first 24" 144hz TN monitors that came out almost 4 years ago. They dropped 20-50 dollars in price, thats all.


There is also a limit to what people will pay for a monitor, if that limit is $1100 than they will reduce the price on the older models. Can pull example of prices lowering with newer models as well. Fact is we don't know, so might as well wait.


----------



## Ryurien

So, no way for the stretching on ultrawide for PS4?


----------



## Kazak119

It is worth waiting for a new Dell AW3418DW or you can still buy pg348q, what do you think?


----------



## Kazak119

In new audits solved the problem with scanlines?


----------



## the9quad

I think if you have a decent monitor right now it is worth waiting a few more months for the newer panels. It's a big investment.


----------



## riverslq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I think if you have a decent monitor right now it is worth waiting a few more months for the newer panels. It's a big investment.


I'm a bit late to the party here, just bought an evga 1080ti.

What monitors are you referring to which are on the way in a few months?

I have some 1920x1080 24" 60hz from 6 years back i'm looking to replace.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riverslq*
> 
> I'm a bit late to the party here, just bought an evga 1080ti.
> 
> What monitors are you referring to which are on the way in a few months?
> 
> I have some 1920x1080 24" 60hz from 6 years back i'm looking to replace.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1631331/asus-pg35vq-35-swift-g-sync-3440x1440-hdr-200hz-display

That is one of them.


----------



## riverslq

Very interesting.
thank you!


----------



## sakiboj

I ordered this monitor yesterday and will get it in a few days. I am wondering can this monitor somehow strech screen so ps4 games are without bars on both sides?


----------



## Ryurien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakiboj*
> 
> I ordered this monitor yesterday and will get it in a few days. I am wondering can this monitor somehow strech screen so ps4 games are without bars on both sides?


I'm interested at the same thing, but unfortunately I don't think that this it's possible. :,(


----------



## Alex24buc

Hello!
I have been using this monitor for 5 months now. I have some backlight bleeding issue but nothing serious. The one thing that bothers me, (besides other minor issues) is that the refresh rate sometimes goes down by itself from 100hz to its default 60hz, thus having to put it manually to 100 hz again.
This issue happens only when turning on computer and not while gaming or doing something else on computer, and only once in a month or so.
I mention to you that I always use the 100hz refresh rate not only when I am gaming.
Have you guys encountered the same issue with the refresh rate sometimes going down to 60hz? Should I be concerned if this happens to me very rarely and only when turning on the monitor? I have tried resetting the monitor, reinstalling drivers but the issue repeats after a time (a month or two)
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex24buc*
> 
> Hello!
> I have been using this monitor for 5 months now. I have some backlight bleeding issue but nothing serious. The one thing that bothers me, (besides other minor issues) is that the refresh rate sometimes goes down by itself from 100hz to its default 60hz, thus having to put it manually to 100 hz again.
> This issue happens only when turning on computer and not while gaming or doing something else on computer, and only once in a month or so.
> I mention to you that I always use the 100hz refresh rate not only when I am gaming.
> Have you guys encountered the same issue with the refresh rate sometimes going down to 60hz? Should I be concerned if this happens to me very rarely and only when turning on the monitor? I have tried resetting the monitor, reinstalling drivers but the issue repeats after a time (a month or two)
> Thanks in advance for your help!


I've had my monitor for a little over a year now, its always @ 100hz never drops out
are you losing power to the monitor ? not sure what could be the problem


----------



## Alex24buc

I don`t loose power. The refresh rate dropped as i said before only when turning on computer and randomly for 3-4 times in 5 months. I hope it won`t get worse this is what concerns me. Anyway I have a 3 year warranty from my local retailer if something gets bad.


----------



## sakiboj

Hi, today I got mine and hdmi port wont work. Tried three cables and nothing, display port is working bug hdmi wont (I switched in monitor menu to hdmi). Connected ps4 also nothing, pc via hdmi nothing.
This is what it shows me when ps4 is connected. It is working perfect on other monitor but on pg348q this.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

If a reset doesn't help it's rma time.


----------



## sakiboj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluidzoverclock*
> 
> If a reset doesn't help it's rma time.


Nope, reset not helping at all. Still hdmi wont work either on pc or ps4. Also I noticed that it stutters sometimes when playing and g sync is on. I dont know if that is supposed to work like that.


----------



## pyromaniac1

2 things

1) how do you simulate the scan line issue? I understand I have to use the g sync pendulum app. But what control panel and overclock settings?
2) any way to have a refresh rate counter like acer predator monitors?


----------



## alanthecelt

yer, the refresh rate of the display is built in
on same menu as the crosshair option


----------



## Astral85

Has anybody noticed the lcd panel has some play where it meets the bezel? I had the datavac duster out today and obviously got a little too close with it. As I dusted the panel would concave slightly particularly at the Asus logo, you can also push the screen very gently with a microfiber cloth at the Asus logo where it feels quite loose. Also there is a gap where the panel meets the bezel that appears to gather a lot of dust.

Any thoughts on this? I guess you just need to particularly careful when cleaning this monitor...

Edit: It's as though the panel is floating on some sort of suspension and maybe this is by design, just be careful...


----------



## ScottFern

Has anyone seen a situation where you turn the monitor on first and then the PC but the red indicator light comes with no picture instead of it showing the desktop, and I also cannot view anything until I turn the LCD off and back on again.

I know the red light indicates GSYNC but this is odd because there is nothing on the screen.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottFern*
> 
> Has anyone seen a situation where you turn the monitor on first and then the PC but the red indicator light comes with no picture instead of it showing the desktop, and I also cannot view anything until I turn the LCD off and back on again.
> 
> I know the red light indicates GSYNC but this is odd because there is nothing on the screen.


I don't think I have ever seen the red indicator light, and I know G-Sync is running. Where is the red indicator light? I am not using the base btw, is it on the base?


----------



## Wipeowt

Power light is underneath the right hand side of the lower bezel


----------



## ScottFern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen the red indicator light, and I know G-Sync is running. Where is the red indicator light? I am not using the base btw, is it on the base?


No, this has nothing to do with the base. There is a light indicator at the bottom right corner underneath below where the power and other buttons are on the LCD.


----------



## cryohellinc

How to enable 10 bit color?


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryohellinc*
> 
> How to enable 10 bit color?


It's not a 10bit panel


----------



## cryohellinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> It's not a 10bit panel


Some people have 10bit color option, I would like to find out how. Even if it's 8bit + FRC.


----------



## Leyaena

How much sense would it make to buy one of these nowadays?
I've been wanting to check out / move to 21:9 for a while now, but this monitor seems to be pretty much the only one that fits all of my expectations.
There's a lot of them on the horizon, but really only this one and the acer X34 seem to fit following description:

3440x1440 resolution
GSync
100Hz+ refresh rate

Guess I'm getting that good old itch to change my system around









How are the QA issues nowadays?


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> How much sense would it make to buy one of these nowadays?
> I've been wanting to check out / move to 21:9 for a while now, but this monitor seems to be pretty much the only one that fits all of my expectations.
> There's a lot of them on the horizon, but really only this one and the acer X34 seem to fit following description:
> 
> 3440x1440 resolution
> GSync
> 100Hz+ refresh rate
> 
> Guess I'm getting that good old itch to change my system around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are the QA issues nowadays?


I pretty much had the exact same questions as you

But to add, is there anything new on the horizon that would be worth waiting a few weeks/months for?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> It's not a 10bit panel


ASUS Actually do say this is a 10 Bit panel, can be seen on thier spec pages on thier site: https://www.asus.com/uk/Monitors/ROG-SWIFT-PG348Q/specifications/

However to be frank its confusing as I have never seen an option become available in Nvidia control panel when a similar panel I had by LG - 34UC97-S which uses a similar panel did allow you to enable 10 Bit in Nvidia control panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> I pretty much had the exact same questions as you
> 
> But to add, is there anything new on the horizon that would be worth waiting a few weeks/months for?


There is the 200hz ASUS PF35VQ which is to be released soon I gather. Slightly larger at 35", 200hz, HDR, G-Sync and RGB (Woooooo







) but is not IPS looks like somethign I would wait for. Shudder to think of the power needed, both CPU and GPU wise to drive that on AAA games.


----------



## alanthecelt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> ASUS Actually do say this is a 10 Bit panel, can be seen on thier spec pages on thier site: https://www.asus.com/uk/Monitors/ROG-SWIFT-PG348Q/specifications/
> 
> However to be frank its confusing as I have never seen an option become available in Nvidia control panel when a similar panel I had by LG - 34UC97-S which uses a similar panel did allow you to enable 10 Bit in Nvidia control panel.
> There is the 200hz ASUS PF35VQ which is to be released soon I gather. Slightly larger at 35", 200hz, HDR, G-Sync and RGB (Woooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but is not IPS looks like somethign I would wait for. Shudder to think of the power needed, both CPU and GPU wise to drive that on AAA games.


But surely if it is HDR certified the colour and contrast reproduction should be as good or better than IPS?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanthecelt*
> 
> But surely if it is HDR certified the colour and contrast reproduction should be as good or better than IPS?


Indeed, still I would not put money on it until I see actual review's on how the end result is. Been too burnt by marketing material that is a load of crap / false all together. Still, this panel should be a nice replacement to the PG348Q and if I was buying new, would wait for i, if only for the RGB!


----------



## DrockinWV

Anyone have any issues with G-Sync not working? Just grabbed my new monitor the other day, and when playing the image seems to be tearing, I did make sure that Gsync was turned on in Nvidia control panel


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Anyone have any issues with G-Sync not working? Just grabbed my new monitor the other day, and when playing the image seems to be tearing, I did make sure that Gsync was turned on in Nvidia control panel


Is your fps is going over 100?


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Is your fps is going over 100?


PUBG is generally between 70-90 and Ive seen it a time or two. But I was also playing COD beta with well over 100 and had lots of what looked like screen tearing


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> PUBG is generally between 70-90 and Ive seen it a time or two. But I was also playing COD beta with well over 100 and had lots of what looked like screen tearing


See if these charts help with settings,
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/965224/geforce-drivers/gsync-not-working-100-/post/5016644/#5016644
https://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-range/ (original)


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> See if these charts help with settings,
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/965224/geforce-drivers/gsync-not-working-100-/post/5016644/#5016644
> https://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-range/ (original)


Thanks for the help, I added a FPS cap in COD and it stopped the tearing. For games that do not have the option to cap, I will start messing with V-sync then


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Thanks for the help, I added a FPS cap in COD and it stopped the tearing. For games that do not have the option to cap, I will start messing with V-sync then


if a game doesn't have an option to cap, just use RTSS.


----------



## misoonigiri

Yeah, you can use RTSS to cap fps


----------



## Horsey

i guess i'm the only one who think the monitor colors looks really good in scenery mode when you adjust the gamma in nvidia control panel?


----------



## alanthecelt

i've had random issues with different games, no fault of the monitor...
namely elite dangerous, it randomly started working... not sure if it was due to having a second monitor enabled that made it fail... or a random bug


----------



## Astral85

Can anyone confirm the gap between the panel and the bezel look normal on my screen (corner)? I got quite close with the Datavac and am paranoid I've pushed the panel slightly back further into the monitor housing, but that wouldn't be possible would it?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral85*
> 
> Can anyone confirm the gap between the panel and the bezel look normal on my screen (corner)? I got quite close with the Datavac and am paranoid I've pushed the panel slightly back further into the monitor housing, but that wouldn't be possible would it?


Hi, I think mine looks the same as yours after comparing photos zoomed in.


----------



## Astral85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi, I think mine looks the same as yours after comparing photos zoomed in.


Ah that's good! Thanks for the pics. I am totally paranoid about damaging this screen. I have noticed there is some movement with the panel within the housing when I lightly pressed with a microfiber cloth. It is likely by design but I have no idea about how the internals of this monitor are constructed. Best bet is to very gentle with it, don't go blowing the Datavac too close to it like I did. Not sure why I even considered that, I was trying to blow away the micro dust but that stuff actually sticks to the screen and comes of much easier with a microfiber cloth.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral85*
> 
> Ah that's good! Thanks for the pics. I am totally paranoid about damaging this screen. I have noticed there is some movement with the panel within the housing when I lightly pressed with a microfiber cloth. It is likely by design but I have no idea about how the internals of this monitor are constructed. Best bet is to very gentle with it, don't go blowing the Datavac too close to it like I did. Not sure why I even considered that, I was trying to blow away the micro dust but that stuff actually sticks to the screen and comes of much easier with a microfiber cloth.


No problem, and thanks for the tip








Tbh, I wouldn't have noticed the slight gap myself if I didn't take a photo of it & zoomed in


----------



## Astral85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> No problem, and thanks for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh, I wouldn't have noticed the slight gap myself if I didn't take a photo of it & zoomed in


Probably me neither, it's just that's where I used the Datavac so I became overly focused on it. I think I just got a little paranoid about it because I have seen that the panel has a bit of movement, have to be much more gentle from now on!

I've had this monitor around 3-4 months now and it just doesn't stop amazing me, very nice piece of hardware. Back to it...


----------



## R432

There is no any other way to adjust brightness than joystick? I change it ~2 of times a day, iam using this monitor for lets say 3 years iam bit afraid if joystick wont endure everyday usage for that time period?


----------



## Layd Dly

I have one of these showing up tomorrow from Amazon, I hope its a good candidate. Im coming from many years using Triple Dell Ultrasharps, Looking forward to seeing what my new build can do.


----------



## numb88

got mine delevered like this i think it was damaged during transportation dhl sucks


----------



## Astral85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *numb88*
> 
> got mine delevered like this i think it was damaged during transportation dhl sucks


Man that does suck! It looks like something is leaking into the panel and from what I know excessive water can do this. Did you notice any water or moisture anywhere? I think you should demand a replacement be sent straight away!


----------



## Astral85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R432*
> 
> There is no any other way to adjust brightness than joystick? I change it ~2 of times a day, iam using this monitor for lets say 3 years iam bit afraid if joystick wont endure everyday usage for that time period?


I'm pretty sure you can do that with the other control buttons but I haven't tried myself as I find the joystick so much easier. Check out the manual: https://www.asus.com/nz/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-SWIFT-PG348Q/HelpDesk_Manual/


----------



## numb88

No water or any damp signs on the original packaging. One thing I noticed when I opened the package and removed the screen from foam I saw that one corner where screen was facing down was smashed. I think that was strong impact witch damaged the right bottom corner of the screen. However I bought it on amazon so I am sending it back for a refund. I also contacted the seller but it takes two business days for them to respond and since its weekend its gonna be long wait... I guess not lucky day was yesterday for delivery Friday the 13th


----------



## Astral85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *numb88*
> 
> No water or any damp signs on the original packaging. One thing I noticed when I opened the package and removed the screen from foam I saw that one corner where screen was facing down was smashed. I think that was strong impact witch damaged the right bottom corner of the screen. However I bought it on amazon so I am sending it back for a refund. I also contacted the seller but it takes two business days for them to respond and since its weekend its gonna be long wait... I guess not lucky day was yesterday for delivery Friday the 13th


Looks like very obvious damage, you should have the shipping company on about that!

Refund? Will you not get a replacement? It's an awesome screen, surely you want a replacement... Well yes an unlucky day indeed but I know you will be happy once you get a proper functioning monitor back! Cool wallpaper btw.


----------



## scottyl41

I've had mine for a few weeks. Everytime I play Battlefield 1...I have to set the monitor at 100hz. If I dont it stays at 60hz. Why is that? How come I have to set it everytime?


----------



## JustinThyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> I've had mine for a few weeks. Everytime I play Battlefield 1...I have to set the monitor at 100hz. If I dont it stays at 60hz. Why is that? How come I have to set it everytime?


Check your drivers and also you are running it on DP ?


----------



## scottyl41

Yes. I'mn running it on the display port. What would i check in drivers?


----------



## Astral85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> I've had mine for a few weeks. Everytime I play Battlefield 1...I have to set the monitor at 100hz. If I dont it stays at 60hz. Why is that? How come I have to set it everytime?


When you say you have to set it to 100hz where do you have to set it? You should have overclocking on set to 100hz via the monitors OSD settings, then in Nvidia control panel (assuming you are Nvidia) you should have the resolution set to 3440x1440 (Native) Next to that is a refresh rate drop down menu and this *should*be set to 100hz. This locks the refresh rate in at 100hz and most games should automatically default to 3440x1440 100hz, you should not have to be setting it to 100hz from 60hz under any circumstances. I need to know how and what point you are having to set it to 100hz...


----------



## scottyl41

Thank you!! I didn't have it set in the nvidia control panel!


----------



## Astral85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> Thank you!! I didn't have it set in the nvidia control panel!


No problem, enjoy!


----------



## scottyl41

Now that people have had their monitors awhile. What settings do you use color wise? When I play BF1 I use the FPS pre-sets. Mostly I use the tomshardware calibration settings. I think the monitor could look better.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> Now that people have had their monitors awhile. What settings do you use color wise? When I play BF1 I use the FPS pre-sets. Mostly I use the tomshardware calibration settings. I think the monitor could look better.


i run the tft centeral settings and icc profile and feel fine with it. all tho i am not that picky.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


----------



## Astral85

I also use TFT central's calibrated settings using the racing preset and I am happy with that. The extra brightness is welcome in fps mode for gaming.


----------



## Bartholdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> i run the tft centeral settings and icc profile and feel fine with it. all tho i am not that picky.
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


Me too, never seen or had better.


----------



## assface

I noticed that on the ASUS site theres a WHQL Driver package for this monitor from 10/13/17. I never actually updated this monitors drivers, should I bother updating? Will it fix anything or add anything?

https://www.asus.com/us/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-SWIFT-PG348Q/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Bartholdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *assface*
> 
> I noticed that on the ASUS site theres a WHQL Driver package for this monitor from 10/13/17. I never actually updated this monitors drivers, should I bother updating? Will it fix anything or add anything?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-SWIFT-PG348Q/HelpDesk_Download/


Do tell if it makes a difference for you.


----------



## uio77

I will try this new drives to see if stops the constant black screens.


----------



## uio77

After 2 day of testing I can confirm that the new driver reduced the black screen considerably. It passed from every 2 minutes to every hour or longer. Give it a try if you have this issue.


----------



## ShennyG

So it appears most of these monitors share this shadow line across the top of the screen, mine too. Other than in my opinion this monitor is really good.

Here is the shadow line on a blue background (Doesn't just have to be grey in order to see it)



Do we know what is causing this?


----------



## ckool

All of this monitor has that line?


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckool*
> 
> All of this monitor has that line?


This....the back-light bleed.. and some others are very common issues..
Its not that all of them have it...it's just common..
You have to make freaking prays and do a sacrifice while the planets are all aligned to get a good one..
But once you achieve that...you have one of the greatest screen on market at this time


----------



## ShennyG

Do you think I should RMA mine? Other than the shadow bar it's perfect, almost zero BLB I think.


----------



## hammyuk

just got my PG348q from amazon, nice to see panel was made august 2017 so they must still be making panels and are still very popular, i allready owned an ips panel so was used to a bit of glow which is the only negative i have had with it.

was wondering the usb hub do you plug the cable into any usb 3 port on the motherboard so i can then use the four ports on the monitor for memory card readers etc ? was also wondering if my hdmi 2 into 1 that uses usb power would be fine drawing power off the monitor ?

thanks


----------



## fisher6

Has anybody had the issue of the screen going black for like a second then back on. Almost like flickering. Has been going on for many drivers now. Not sure what the cause is.


----------



## uio77

I have this issue. It reduced when the new Asus driver is installed.


----------



## Roz247

Recived my monitor today. Really dissapointed to see a massive technical defect, namely all those vertical bars/lines showing up where pixels should be dark. Appearing over the OSD too!

A note to mention is that I can't seem to see the LED in the stand functioning either.

Is there any hope for me?


----------



## Horsey

anyone been using the monitor in FPS Games? i found it really hard to see in some games doesn't matter how many times i miss with the settings

i found its easier to see using Scenery mode but the colors doesn't look good with it

my question is, anyone found the best settings for FPS games to make easier to see ppl in the dark? since the monitor got no gamma or black level options in the OSD


----------



## Nihaan

Anyone else who purchased this monitor from Amazon recently ?

* How was your experience ?
* Did you receive a brand new unit or did you receive a returned product ?
* How is the Quality Control ?
* How many times did you have to return the monitor until you received one without issues ? and what issues did it have ?

I'm trying to make my mind between this monitor and Acer X34A so i'd be so happy if you can answer these questions.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Reckless95

I just got my monitor yesterday and so far it's unbelievable how BF1/GTA V, etc. play and look. This is a beast compared to my BenQ XL2720Z. However, for Counter Strike for some reason it creates artifacts/scan lines and has choppy game play.. lmao


----------



## king809

I receive my monitor ASUS PG348 and always when I turn it on the image is flickering so much. After 3 or 4 minutes the image go normal and no flickering anymore. Anyone here has the same problem?


----------



## bobfig

never happened to me but my guess is maybe the cable isn't good?


----------



## king809

Do you mean the power cable or HDMI cable?


----------



## bobfig

should be display port.


----------



## king809

Actually my setup is not with a display port it's with and HDMI, I will change the HDMI just in case and I already ordered a brand new OEM AC adapter that is a little bit more powerful than the one that I got with the monitor.


----------



## bobfig

you need display port to use gsync. maybe if that is the case disable the gsync if it is on and see how that dose.


----------



## king809

Thank you


----------



## bobfig

did it work?


----------



## uio77

Try the official Asus drivers and update Windows 1. That did for me.


----------



## JustinThyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king809*
> 
> Actually my setup is not with a display port it's with and HDMI, I will change the HDMI just in case and I already ordered a brand new OEM AC adapter that is a little bit more powerful than the one that I got with the monitor.


HDMI on a monitor like this is like bald tires on a Lamborghini. Its just not meant to be. HDMI wont sync correctly and will cause flickering so if you must run it that way then disable Gync or you will 100% of the time experience this and even worse such as complete system lock ups. HDMI will limit fixed refresh to 60hz, 100 isnt even available option in the OSD menu. So much data not transferring. HDMI has its place..........on televisions and old machines with old monitors but even then Id take DVI over HDMI.


----------



## Nihaan

I received my monitor today it looks huge oh god i am still trying to get used to it i guess this will take some time but it looks amazing.

I just did a quick BLB and dead pixel test and everything looks perfect.

How high do you guys keep your brightness and contrast ratio at ? Can someone share settings for color configuration please ?

Also i was wondering about typical issues that these monitors have, how can we test to see if they have it or not ? Such as scan lines issue. Can someone provide information regarding that so i can test it properly but so far it has so little blb on left bottom and i dont even notice it even with lights off. I hope i got lucky and found a good one on my first try.... Fingers crossed







)


----------



## king809

No. Not work I change the cable for a new one and stops. But today continue the same problem again


----------



## king809

Ok I will do this and post back here the result


----------



## king809

Anybody have use this before?

https://www.amazon.com/DisplayPort-Benfei-Thunderbolt-Compatible-Gold-Plated/dp/B01N12FB0W/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1510788559&sr=8-7&keywords=mini+display+port+to+display+port+4k


----------



## king809

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinThyme*
> 
> HDMI on a monitor like this is like bald tires on a Lamborghini. Its just not meant to be. HDMI wont sync correctly and will cause flickering so if you must run it that way then disable Gync or you will 100% of the time experience this and even worse such as complete system lock ups. HDMI will limit fixed refresh to 60hz, 100 isnt even available option in the OSD menu. So much data not transferring. HDMI has its place..........on televisions and old machines with old monitors but even then Id take DVI over HDMI.


Ok I will do this and post back here the result


----------



## JustinThyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king809*
> 
> Ok I will do this and post back here the result


It will make all the difference in the world


----------



## amstech

I will NEVA be going back to 60Hz. Eva.


----------



## king809

1.JPG 56k .JPG file


This is how my screen looks right now...


----------



## king809

11:36 PM > I install the latest Nvidia Drivers and the ASUS drivers No results.

I connect the monitor to a mini display port to HDMI no resutls
I move the monitor to the living room and connected to PS4 pro no results


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king809*
> 
> 1.JPG 56k .JPG file
> 
> 
> This is how my screen looks right now...


Putting up the pic for you, so its easier to see


----------



## JustinThyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king809*
> 
> 11:36 PM > I install the latest Nvidia Drivers and the ASUS drivers No results.
> 
> I connect the monitor to a mini display port to HDMI no resutls
> I move the monitor to the living room and connected to PS4 pro no results


I missed somewhere along the line.....
What are you connecting this to and what GPU. Light went off in my head with the mini DP.

At this point in time it would seem your monitor is having issue if you get the exact same result no matter where you connect it. If so an exchange at point of purchase before the return window is out would be the best bet.


----------



## Sugita2Junko

My pg348q is about 1 year old and working fine playing games at 100hz.

Today I turned on the monitor it started flashing red/green/blue colors before presenting me with Light-in-motion OSD menu. Seems like all my settings were reset. Tried changing the overclock setting back to 100hz and it would not stick. It shows msg that it will reboot, flashes RGB solid colors again and back to the light-in-motion OSD.

Stuck at 60hz, overclock won't stick, each attempt seems like it just resets. Tried 75/80/85/90/95hz, different DP cables and computer so something is wrong with the monitor.

Problem is just like this guy's video. 




When I press the X button on the side panel some funky service menu appears with 3 option. "burn in pattern", "factory menu" & "unsupported timing retrain".

Any advice on possible fix or am I screwed with a monitor that can only do 60hz?


----------



## JustinThyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugita2Junko*
> 
> My pg348q is about 1 year old and working fine playing games at 100hz.
> 
> Today I turned on the monitor it started flashing red/green/blue colors before presenting me with Light-in-motion OSD menu. Seems like all my settings were reset. Tried changing the overclock setting back to 100hz and it would not stick. It shows msg that it will reboot, flashes RGB solid colors again and back to the light-in-motion OSD.
> 
> Stuck at 60hz, overclock won't stick, each attempt seems like it just resets. Tried 75/80/85/90/95hz, different DP cables and computer so something is wrong with the monitor.
> 
> Problem is just like this guy's video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I press the X button on the side panel some funky service menu appears with 3 option. "burn in pattern", "factory menu" & "unsupported timing retrain".
> 
> Any advice on possible fix or am I screwed with a monitor that can only do 60hz?


If its clearly the monitor and all other options have been exhausted Id be logging a support ticket. They have a 3 year warranty.


----------



## Sugita2Junko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinThyme*
> 
> If its clearly the monitor and all other options have been exhausted Id be logging a support ticket. They have a 3 year warranty.


Yea many other people with the same issue. But, why is it happening? overclock wearing down components?

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?97005
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?89973
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?95553
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?86915




https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/5vut6a


----------



## Nihaan

Is there a way to get rid of black boxes on the sides when watching Netflix ? The only time i hate using this monitor is when i watch something on it......


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Is there a way to get rid of black boxes on the sides when watching Netflix ? The only time i hate using this monitor is when i watch something on it......


Check this out...
It's all in the aspect ratio..


----------



## Nihaan

I was talking about the Windows 10 App for Netflix. Since Chrome Extension of Netflix doesnt support 2k/4k that would still not look good at all.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> I was talking about the Windows 10 App for Netflix. Since Chrome Extension of Netflix doesnt support 2k/4k that would still not look good at all.


I think there is something wrong with that app..

Have you tried playing it in Edge ? ( edge is the only browser that can play it at 4k)


----------



## reta2k

Hello all, any can upload CD drivers for this monitor plz? i Cant find drivers in any webpage







and i need to try solve gsyn tearing problems. Thx All.


----------



## Seafodder

Here ya go: https://www.asus.com/us/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-SWIFT-PG348Q/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## aceridgey

Hi guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seafodder*
> 
> Here ya go: https://www.asus.com/us/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-SWIFT-PG348Q/HelpDesk_Download/


Erm, noob question..

How do you physcially install the files?


----------



## Seafodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceridgey*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Erm, noob question..
> 
> How do you physcially install the files?


Noob answer is "Google is your friend"...









https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1018735/


----------



## reta2k

Thx All guys i worked very thx


----------



## Neosphere

I purchased the monitor yesterday, it's from a batch from August 2017. I see backlight bleeding, especially on the top corners. This wouldn't be the killer issue for me. The worst is this buzzing sound even at 60Hz when the most parts of the screen are white, I suppose that's coil whining. Never had something like this with a monitor. I additionally just realised that the 100Hz are only reached with overclocking, it's not native. On 100Hz the coil whine is really annoying so that I'd always had to switch between 60 and 100.

You guys experience all that with recent batches?
No idea whether my retailer will take back the monitor because of all that.

Other than that it's a great looking monitor and the size is insane. For the prize I expect nothing but perfection however.


----------



## aceridgey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neosphere*
> 
> I purchased the monitor yesterday, it's from a batch from August 2017. I see backlight bleeding, especially on the top corners. This wouldn't be the killer issue for me. The worst is this buzzing sound even at 60Hz when the most parts of the screen are white, I suppose that's coil whining. Never had something like this with a monitor. I additionally just realised that the 100Hz are only reached with overclocking, it's not native. On 100Hz the coil whine is really annoying so that I'd always had to switch between 60 and 100.
> 
> You guys experience all that with recent batches?
> No idea whether my retailer will take back the monitor because of all that.
> 
> Other than that it's a great looking monitor and the size is insane. For the prize I expect nothing but perfection however.


You shouldn't be getting a loud coil whine, there's a very faint buzzing for me, but with headphones, can't hear it.


----------



## Neosphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceridgey*
> 
> You shouldn't be getting a loud coil whine, there's a very faint buzzing for me, but with headphones, can't hear it.


It's not extremely loud but when I turn my head to the left I can hear it even at 60Hz. Does everyone have it or is it a lottery like with backlight bleeding.


----------



## Seafodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neosphere*
> 
> It's not extremely loud but when I turn my head to the left I can hear it even at 60Hz. Does everyone have it or is it a lottery like with backlight bleeding.


Did you try muting the internal speakers (assuming you don't need them)?


----------



## Neosphere

I disabled the speakers as soon as I first heard how ****ty they are. So yes, they're disabled: Turned down to 0 and ticked "mute".


----------



## the9quad

Mine doesn't make any noise at 100hz, id take yours back.


----------



## Seafodder

Just got my PG348Q to replace my 3-year old Qnix which has served me faithfully and well.

I've set it up per TFT recommendations and am using their ICC. When I look at the gamma calibration test on Lagom, it doesn't look like I'm coming in anywhere near 2.2. It looks more like 1.3 at 48%, 1.6 at 25% and 1.8 at 10%. Tweaking the contrast and brightness doesn't seem to have any affect at all on the result although both changes definitely change the display. I'm confused... Or my eyeballs are confused. Am I misreading the test? Any suggestions?


----------



## ajc1386

Anyone here who previously owned a PG348Q but downgraded to a 144hz monitor? I'm thinking to do the same. Main reason is I haven't utilized my PG348Q. I play FPS a lot. Stream a little bit. Do some light video/picture editing. Browse web during idle time. Don't get me wrong but I love the PG348Q. I just felt I haven't used its full potential. Thus, making my priceerformance a little bit worse (I think).

Prior to PG348Q, i game on PG248Q.


----------



## becks

Just ordered mine Woop Woop !

Will update info when I get it tomorrow.

Fingers crossed and maybe I won't have to return it for some silly QC problems..


----------



## JustinThyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seafodder*
> 
> Just got my PG348Q to replace my 3-year old Qnix which has served me faithfully and well.
> 
> I've set it up per TFT recommendations and am using their ICC. When I look at the gamma calibration test on Lagom, it doesn't look like I'm coming in anywhere near 2.2. It looks more like 1.3 at 48%, 1.6 at 25% and 1.8 at 10%. Tweaking the contrast and brightness doesn't seem to have any affect at all on the result although both changes definitely change the display. I'm confused... Or my eyeballs are confused. Am I misreading the test? Any suggestions?


Dont over think it and don't use tests that rely on human intervention. If you want true color calibration you have to use something like Xrite colormunki. Just follow the prompts and it takes the measurements and applies offsets to your color profile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc1386*
> 
> Anyone here who previously owned a PG348Q but downgraded to a 144hz monitor? I'm thinking to do the same. Main reason is I haven't utilized my PG348Q. I play FPS a lot. Stream a little bit. Do some light video/picture editing. Browse web during idle time. Don't get me wrong but I love the PG348Q. I just felt I haven't used its full potential. Thus, making my priceerformance a little bit worse (I think).
> 
> Prior to PG348Q, i game on PG248Q.


Your price to performance will get worse when you take a hit selling off one to buy another.
I have a 348 and a 278. I use them both. Im on the 34 most and use the 278 on my laptops when I have them plugged in for desktop use. Just the way my work space is set up where I can spin around in my chair.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Just ordered mine Woop Woop !
> 
> Will update info when I get it tomorrow.
> 
> Fingers crossed and maybe I won't have to return it for some silly QC problems..


----------



## H0P3

Hi Guys,

A new PG348Q Owner here. I was really worried what I will receive and what kind of issues my monitor will have out of the box.
For reference: I got an EVGA FTW 1070 VGA, I7 @920 Cpu, 12GB DDR3 1866Mhz, Lot of SSD for Games and System...

*Backlight Bleed*
I was sad to see huge Backlight Bleed on my device also. However one important thing I would like to highlight here regarding Backlight bleed.
Namely that the terrible bleed only visible when the screen is actually in a "turned off" state but the lights are turned on! So when I've tested on my desktop and turned off all the lights and desktop was a one black color, I almost saw no Backlight Bleed. I didn't see color corruption either, even when I've changed the desktop color to red/green/blue/yellow, etc.

I think everyone should be aware of this and worth testing out yourselves.

*Fading top line on the screen*
The other issue I face is similar that others mentioned, there is a small darker one finger wide area on top of the screen, looks like the screen picture is like "fading out" toward the top. It is barely visible and I have to look very closely and concentrate it to see it, so I think I will live with this issue and accept it moving forward.

*100Hz, Gsync, Coil Whine*
I had no problems turning up 100Hz, no Coil Whine either, no Dead Pixels either -afai see it-.

One thing I'm not sure like when a game got low fps, (like I play World of Warcraft and the average FPS is terrible currently in Legion, around 40-50FPS, in high settings). I can see now what is the real difference between 60Hz and 100Hz and it is really surprising to experience it, I wish this screen would be 144Hz but thats what we have to live with right now.








_Question:_ So can G-sync somehow "speed up" the process of showing better/more accurate refreshed picture rate somehow when the fps is down? I don't really see it so "fluid". Looks choppy so I have a gut feel that maybe G-sync isn't on or something (altough I've choosen G-sync on for full screen/desktop mode in NVIDIA Panel.

*TLR:* Big step-up for me from my earlier Dell 24" HD monitor (which is still working fine after 10years, no issues at all).

Thanks in advance for the replies.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H0P3*


I'm pretty sure its something related to Wow settings as its very poorly optimized...

Wouldn't know for sure as I am playing on a 1080p monitor as well ... will report back tomorrow when I get the PG348Q

I play Wow as well


----------



## Neosphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H0P3*
> 
> [...]
> *100Hz, Gsync, Coil Whine*
> I had no problems turning up 100Hz, no Coil Whine either, no Dead Pixels either -afai see it-.
> [...]


Are you 100% sure? In a room with *zero* noise turn your head to the left end put your right ear almost at the screen. Remember to do this while on 100Hz and with the whole screen being white.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neosphere*
> 
> Are you 100% sure? In a room with *zero* noise turn your head to the left end put your right ear almost at the screen. Remember to do this while on 100Hz and with the whole screen being white.


if you do that *ANY* electric component under load will have a buzz/whine ....there isn't a "Zero" noise electric device if you take into consideration your "scenario"


----------



## H0P3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neosphere*
> 
> Are you 100% sure? In a room with *zero* noise turn your head to the left end put your right ear almost at the screen. Remember to do this while on 100Hz and with the whole screen being white.


Put my ear next to the screen, altough not with white backgorund but colorful desktop picture on screen. Will check vs. white screen as you recommended.

Also didn't see scan lines either.


----------



## Neosphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> if you do that *ANY* electric component under load will have a buzz/whine ....there isn't a "Zero" noise electric device if you take into consideration your "scenario"


My previous ASUS monitor wasn't coil whining at all. Nevertheless I decided to just live with it because I love that huge mother ****er of display


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neosphere*
> 
> My previous ASUS monitor wasn't coil whining at all. Nevertheless I decided to just live with it because I love that huge mother ****er of display


Your previous ASUS monitor was probably running at the higher refresh rate native...not OC'ed..that's why I said
Quote:


> Under load


----------



## Neosphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Your previous ASUS monitor was probably running at the higher refresh rate native...not OC'ed..that's why I said


Well I hope that 60Hz is native because I can hear it at this frequency as well. It's very silent and you have to put your head damn near the monitor but still.


----------



## H0P3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H0P3*
> 
> *Backlight Bleed*
> I was sad to see huge Backlight Bleed on my device also. However one important thing I would like to highlight here regarding Backlight bleed.
> Namely that the terrible bleed only visible when the screen is actually in a "turned off" state but the lights are turned on! So when I've tested on my desktop and turned off all the lights and desktop was a one black color, I almost saw no Backlight Bleed. I didn't see color corruption either, even when I've changed the desktop color to red/green/blue/yellow, etc.
> 
> I think everyone should be aware of this and worth testing out yourselves.
> 
> *Fading top line on the screen*
> The other issue I face is similar that others mentioned, there is a small darker one finger wide area on top of the screen, looks like the screen picture is like "fading out" toward the top. It is barely visible and I have to look very closely and concentrate it to see it, so I think I will live with this issue and accept it moving forward.
> 
> *100Hz, Gsync, Coil Whine*
> I had no problems turning up 100Hz, no Coil Whine either, no Dead Pixels either -afai see it-.
> 
> *TLR:* Big step-up for me from my earlier Dell 24" HD monitor (which is still working fine after 10years, no issues at all).
> 
> Thanks in advance for the replies.


I like to retract my earlier reply:

*Blacklight Bleed*
Pretty bad on black background, darker than dark grey corners. The upper area is bleeding strong. Bottom Left too. I'm still trying to get used to it since not too many cases I can see this, and if I do to be honest I think I can block it out. The screen and the colors are amazing (though maybe other ips panels the same nowadays). I think I will live with this, because all of the panels will have similar bleed. I've checked what others wrote and the bleed could be minimized if somehow I push the panel back on the edges but I cant be bothered to be honest. I do feel that this is a bit below of the expected quality of the monitor/price range nonetheless.

*Coil Whine*
I can ful-heartedly confirm, no buzzing noise or electric noise from the panel at all. My tinnitus is light years worse, but my ears are perfect. No to mention again I pushed my ears to the panel almost and moved around to hear on different areas.

*G-sync and 100Hz*
Researched what to set: G-sync on, vsync off, restrict game fps under the screen's highest set panel Hz (I set 95 or 98) and overclock to 100. Can confirm that doesn't reach 100 (most of the games for me to be honest unfortunately







) are beautifully working, g-sync pushes only the whole pictures out.
Games that I've tried so far:
Warframe - would even go above 100fps easy.
The Division - Works perfecly, beautiful, but not as high fps as Warframe, average 50-60fps
World of Warcraft - Average 40-50 fps, dips into 30s many times in current content, Legion areas. G-sync helps a bit but the "movement" and animation gets choppy a bit dure to fps drops down to 30s.
Diablo 3 - Something is off with this game, not g-sync nor v-sync seems to work (properly?), and I see scan lines on the screen or to better put it some "block" areas are "sliding" as you move. Not sure what is this really.

Will check other games later on, I'm curious how much they support this dimension and res and refresh rate.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H0P3*


So.. received my PG348Q..

No noise..
No dead pixels..
No faded out area on the top...

But again I'm not as "high standards" as some of you guys...
Back light bleeding is what it is.. within margin of error for IPS.. can't see it while gaming, watching movies or whatever...only when screen goes into "screen saver - Display off" and all light in room are off.

Now back to Wow...wow is a grumpy old hog.
Can't maintain 100 Hz with everything in at max and the CPU and GPU are only kept at 20-35% usage..
Played with Distance / Anti sampling / Ground details etc..got it stable but still It has times where it sticks at 20-25 fps (especially after a loading screen - getting out of a raid etc.) and I need to alt-tab out of it to reset the FPS and it goes back to 100 hz.

Even as it is ....with everything around setting 8 (ultra) and some lower...its not 100 hz all the time...more like 85-100 with occasional dips to 55. It is what it is...
Other modern games have no problem cranking CPU and GPU to 80% + usage and keeping stable 100 hz...

Its a beautiful monitor but wayyyy bigger than I was expecting.

I play with G-sync and V-sync On and only Force FPS cap with Riva when v-sync is not an option in older titles..


----------



## H0P3

I have very strong BL Bleed I don't see it of course during gaming, when there is lighter colors then very dark grey. But if most of the area on the screen is black there is HUGE BL bleed for me on top and on bottom sides. Even when not in dark room it is visible.

I wouldn't mind seeing some black desktop from you to compare, since you said you don't really see it. Any chance you do a black sceen picture? Like full black desktop color and then you should see it if there is any bleed.

Wow runs okay for me but big spikes on occasion down to thirties. Otherwise yeah its not hardware related issue that WoW runs slower. Altough this weekend I had much better experience, usually around 70fps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> So.. received my PG348Q..
> 
> No noise..
> No dead pixels..
> No faded out area on the top...
> 
> But again I'm not as "high standards" as some of you guys...
> Back light bleeding is what it is.. within margin of error for IPS.. can't see it while gaming, watching movies or whatever...only when screen goes into "screen saver - Display off" and all light in room are off.
> 
> Now back to Wow...wow is a grumpy old hog.
> Can't maintain 100 Hz with everything in at max and the CPU and GPU are only kept at 20-35% usage..
> Played with Distance / Anti sampling / Ground details etc..got it stable but still It has times where it sticks at 20-25 fps (especially after a loading screen - getting out of a raid etc.) and I need to alt-tab out of it to reset the FPS and it goes back to 100 hz.
> 
> Even as it is ....with everything around setting 8 (ultra) and some lower...its not 100 hz all the time...more like 85-100 with occasional dips to 55. It is what it is...
> Other modern games have no problem cranking CPU and GPU to 80% + usage and keeping stable 100 hz...
> 
> Its a beautiful monitor but wayyyy bigger than I was expecting.
> 
> I play with G-sync and V-sync On and only Force FPS cap with Riva when v-sync is not an option in older titles..


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H0P3*


Will take a picture when I get home late evening...
For Wow being crappy optimized I think its better to lower screen FPS to 60 and play there...we don't really need 100 for this type of game...

For now here is what I have on my phone :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## H0P3

Ok thanks in advance...

When wow runs fine it runs around 70-90fps so I do want to utilize it, the smoothness and animation speed is visible above 60fps, especially g-sync on v-sync off. response time and smoothness is amazing!

Seems like you got significant corner bleed too.

I kind of decided to hold onto the screen though, and will sell it within a year a bit cheaper, and get the new 144/200hz version of these, unless they will have the similar issues with BL bleed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Will take a picture when I get home late evening...
> For Wow being crappy optimized I think its better to lower screen FPS to 60 and play there...we don't really need 100 for this type of game...
> 
> For now here is what I have on my phone :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## friendlyAL

Just bought my PG348Q.. Was planning on running it with my ROG GL502VM.

Monitor seems so heavy for it. My dota 2 which runs at around 120fps drops to 100 fps. However, once I ALT TABBED, fps drops to 30-50. Even without doing anything though it hangs from time to time. Is there anything I can do other than getting a new CPU?

Looks real good though

https://scontent.fmnl4-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t35.0-12/25397751_10154917759866021_1904890922_o.jpg?oh=ee1275d0459dae1d1ab927e9d7d06002&oe=5A34D09A

Kindly help if there is anything I can do to make it run smoother.

If not, help me make a new cpu as I am a noob at these things.

Thanks all!


----------



## friendlyAL

Ok. Turns out my laptop isn't strong enough to use this monitor. Just bought a new CPU to use this monitor.

Now, my problem is that I am using Razer's Blackwidow Chroma v2.0 and Kraken Pro V2. My problem is that i used the usb thing to connect to my cpu (to make the mic and usb ports work on the pg348q), and now, the usb works fine for my keyboard, and the speaker port works fine on my headset, but my mic is not working and is not detectable. Can anyone please help? Sorry for awkward english.
Thanks


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friendlyAL*
> 
> Ok. Turns out my laptop isn't strong enough to use this monitor. Just bought a new CPU to use this monitor.
> 
> Now, my problem is that I am using Razer's Blackwidow Chroma v2.0 and Kraken Pro V2. My problem is that i used the usb thing to connect to my cpu (to make the mic and usb ports work on the pg348q), and now, the usb works fine for my keyboard, and the speaker port works fine on my headset, but my mic is not working and is not detectable. Can anyone please help? Sorry for awkward english.
> Thanks


You need one of this babies if you have your Kraken Pro connected to the Keyboard: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B073ZDDTH2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## friendlyAL

Sorry for not understanding... How do I use that? Because the connection from monitor to cpu is only through the SS(usb kind) slot right? So my Kraken Pro will still be using the one slot from blackwidow chroma, then the Blackwidow would connect to the one slot of the monitor? Then the monitor is connected to the cpu through the SS(usb kind?)? I don't understand how I will be able to use that? Kindly teach in simpler terms. Thank you very much


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friendlyAL*
> 
> Sorry for not understanding... How do I use that? Because the connection from monitor to cpu is only through the SS(usb kind) slot right? So my Kraken Pro will still be using the one slot from blackwidow chroma, then the Blackwidow would connect to the one slot of the monitor? Then the monitor is connected to the cpu through the SS(usb kind?)? I don't understand how I will be able to use that? Kindly teach in simpler terms. Thank you very much


Let me see if I understand...

Monitor USB hub is connected to PC
Your Keyboard is connected to the USB hub on the Monitor...

Your keyboard should have an audio jack (2 of them) cable as well...where is that going ?

You have you headphones connected to keyboard ?...

If you can hear noise but just the mic not working ....buy that cable and connect it where the headphones are connected now (you should have 2 jack's there - 1 for headphones, 1 for mic...)
Kraken Pro only has 1 jack...PC uses 2..as it separates sound and mic.


----------



## friendlyAL

Monitor only has one jack hole?
Keyboard also only have one jack hole and one jack cable.
My kraken has both single and 2 jack hole/cable.

I tried it before with my laptop, everything worked fine. But for my PC, it doesn't.

Come to think about it, it probably isn't a monitor issue. Or is it? Im kinda lost, I'll double check when I get home.

Anyways, loving the monitor more and more everyday!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey guys, need help here.

Playing a lot of PUBG and want to have the best image (without tearing) and no input lag.

What should I use: G-Sync + Vsync on + RTSS Frame limiter?


----------



## jamaalkellbass

You should use G-sync+V-sync off in-game+V-sync Off/fast in nVidia control panel. Without frame limiter. That's how I use mine. Cheers


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey guys, need help here.
> 
> Playing a lot of PUBG and want to have the best image (without tearing) and no input lag.
> 
> What should I use: G-Sync + Vsync on + RTSS Frame limiter?


0. This is how to get the lowest input lag when using G-Sync:
1. G-Sync on in NVCP
2. V-Sync on in NVCP under Manage 3D Settings, Global Tab
3. V-Sync off in-game, triple buffering off in-game
4. RTSS is about 1 frame faster than nvidia inspector, so yes, RTSS unless there is an in-game limiter
5. Cap your FPS 3 below your refresh rate, example 144hz = 141 fps cap

Source

Make sure you also turn on high performance power profile when gaming, or unpark your cores if you want to use power saver. More details at the bottom on the above link.


----------



## Johntheman

G-sync question
Hey...

Im having some questions regarding G-sync on the PG348Q and PG278Q

If there is anyone with a G-sync activated and would like to help me test a theory so i can sleep with ez









Download Nvidia Pendulum Demo and force it to run at 30 FPS max and min with G-sync on. Move your mouse around and look for flickering...It should occure due to the G-sync module are turning on and off at 30 FPS.

BR John


----------



## fallenfuzz

TL;DR

Guys,
How's that beast in general?
Any color banding issue that dell's s2716dg suffers?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kabu

Hi,

The beast is great in general. Very happy with mine since almost 2 year now. Got mine Feb 2016.
Not suffering about any color banding issues.








...anyhow, I would not get this monitor anymore. Old tech. This is native 60Hz Panel OC'ed to 100 Hz. There are better alternatives out on the market already (like Dell AW3418DW) or about to get released.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabu*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> The beast is great in general. Very happy with mine since almost 2 year now. Got mine Feb 2016.
> Not suffering about any color banding issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...anyhow, I would not get this monitor anymore. Old tech. This is native 60Hz Panel OC'ed to 100 Hz. There are better alternatives out on the market already (like Dell AW3418DW) or about to get released.


Thanks, also looking to the dell, but it is not yet available in my country


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabu*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> The beast is great in general. Very happy with mine since almost 2 year now. Got mine Feb 2016.
> Not suffering about any color banding issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...anyhow, I would not get this monitor anymore. Old tech. This is native 60Hz Panel OC'ed to 100 Hz. There are better alternatives out on the market already (like Dell AW3418DW) or about to get released.


Hmmm, the AW has worse colours, contrast and blacks and often same (or worse) blb / glow.
Since the colours are my first prerogative (I've just returned an Acer Z35P 120hz for that and more other stuff) I've ordered a PG348Q as well from amazon.it for 998 euro shipped to UK.
But it's not yet available and just in case it'll never arrive (or will have serious issues) than maybe I'll swap it with the new Predator X34P arriving soon.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Hmmm, the AW has worse colours, contrast and blacks and often same (or worse) blb / glow.
> Since the colours are my first prerogative (I've just returned an Acer Z35P 120hz for that and more other stuff) I've ordered a PG348Q as well from amazon.it for 998 euro shipped to UK.
> But it's not yet available and just in case it'll never arrive (or will have serious issues) than maybe I'll swap it with the new Predator X34P arriving soon.


PG348Q is available for purchase locally here, none of the ACER available locally at all and AW no idea if will arrive and if it will in a few month only.
Looking to replace my s2716dg since color banding is killing me.


----------



## Profiled

65" display is 4 TIMEs bigger than this 34" Asus


----------



## kabu

^ yeah, and double the price and available in ..... hell, I quess I'll just







until it becomes available









...oh wait, if it's 4K 16:9... not interested! If it's 21:9 and 120Hz+ I'm all in (when available and if I have $ after all the







)

anyhow, as I said, I've been very happy with my Asus since Feb 2016.
It did have a a dead power brick on arrival, but the replacement was quick.
Really the only thing that bothers me a bit is BLB, and that only when watching movies. Never had a issue with that while gaming.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabu*
> 
> ^ yeah, and double the price and available in ..... hell, I quess I'll just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until it becomes available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh wait, if it's 4K 16:9... not interested! If it's 21:9 and 120Hz+ I'm all in (when available and if I have $ after all the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> anyhow, as I said, I've been very happy with my Asus since Feb 2016.
> It did have a a dead power brick on arrival, but the replacement was quick.
> Really the only thing that bothers me a bit is BLB, and that only when watching movies. Never had a issue with that while gaming.


Can you plz post one or more pics with your monitor bleeding or glow?
I need to settle some basics again, I've had an X34A one year ago and that "average" blb was annoying me so I've sold it in the end.


----------



## kabu

^ sure, I can post a new pic this evening when back @ home.

Anyhow, my unit is early productin run (if I correctly remember from) Feb 2016.
It has clear bleed in corners, which you notice during watching movies (dark scenes).
I do not notice it in normal windows usage (desktop, photo or video editing) or during gaming.

If you already RMA'ed a 'average' bleeding X34, I would guess you have a average chance of getting an another average bleeding PG348Q, which you won't be happy with








Anyway, no risk no fun








Hope you get your and end up beeing happy with it









I've posted my color calibration reports and icc profiles earlier in this thread; http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/250#post_24929311


----------



## Profiled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Can you plz post one or more pics with your monitor bleeding or glow?
> I need to settle some basics again, I've had an X34A one year ago and that "average" blb was annoying me so I've sold it in the end.


best decision. cheers


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabu*
> 
> ^ sure, I can post a new pic this evening when back @ home.
> 
> Anyhow, my unit is early productin run (if I correctly remember from) Feb 2016.
> It has clear bleed in corners, which you notice during watching movies (dark scenes).
> I do not notice it in normal windows usage (desktop, photo or video editing) or during gaming.
> 
> If you already RMA'ed a 'average' bleeding X34, I would guess you have a average chance of getting an another average bleeding PG348Q, which you won't be happy with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, no risk no fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get your and end up beeing happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted my color calibration reports and icc profiles earlier in this thread; http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/250#post_24929311


Thanks mate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Profiled*
> 
> best decision. cheers


Which one, lol


----------



## kabu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Can you plz post one or more pics with your monitor bleeding or glow?
> I need to settle some basics again, I've had an X34A one year ago and that "average" blb was annoying me so I've sold it in the end.


Here's couple of images showing the BLB;

Screen showing a black picture in a dark room;


Dark scene from a DVD quality movie in a dark room;


Dark scene from a DVD quality movie in normal lighting room;


BLB is especially bad in upper left corner, there is also a little bit in upper right corner.

Monitor in "Racing Mode" (I find the colours best in that mode and did the colour calibration there), Brightness is 68.


----------



## arrow0309

Your monitor is great blbwise and almost zero glow.








I wish I'd grab one like this.
Btw:
Watch 1080p HD quality movies and lower that brightness, it's way too high at 68


----------



## Jasonoss

Hi guys,

Im the fresh owner of PG348Q, i'm quite happy with it









Everything works nice , but there is one thing that bothers me a lot... When i turn on OC in OSD ( no matter what value 75-100 Hz, even 60Hz but with OC on ) i've got very bulky/pixelated video in dark/black parts.
When i turn off OC everything back to normal and every dark colors transistion are smooth. Its only visible in video, no matter if its streamed video or on my hdd.
I think its something with gamma correction.

It's clearly visible on this example video when logos are changing from one to another:





Only backround is pixelated, logos are perfect

Could you pls check if you guys also suffer from it? Or direct me to any solution of this problem, because i dont wonna play with OSD everytime i wanna watch movie.

Best Regards
Simon

PS Sorry for spelling and grammar, im not english native speaker


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonoss*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Im the fresh owner of PG348Q, i'm quite happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything works nice , but there is one thing that bothers me a lot... When i turn on OC in OSD ( no matter what value 75-100 Hz, even 60Hz but with OC on ) i've got very bulky/pixelated video in dark/black parts.
> When i turn off OC everything back to normal and every dark colors transistion are smooth. Its only visible in video, no matter if its streamed video or on my hdd.
> I think its something with gamma correction.
> 
> It's clearly visible on this example video when logos are changing from one to another:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only backround is pixelated, logos are perfect
> 
> Could you pls check if you guys also suffer from it? Or direct me to any solution of this problem, because i dont wonna play with OSD everytime i wanna watch movie.
> 
> Best Regards
> Simon
> 
> PS Sorry for spelling and grammar, im not english native speaker


Yeah just tested, I can see that too.
Actually the pixelation can be seen in screenshots too (Arrow 1), but to see it more clearly in non-OC mode I had to increase Contrast to 100


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I have a Dell S2309W that shows the pixelations very obviously in default Graphics mode, but once I switch to Video mode in OSD its gone (banding is gone too; black is more black, pc desktop colors will look weird though)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











I think it all stems from videos being in 16-235 colorspace, and our PC monitors being in 0-255 colorspace < but sorry, I don't know the technical details
In MPC-HC, when I use the "16-235 to 0-255" shader, the video will closer to the Dell in Video mode (no pixelation & banding)
In a way, I think the "pixelations" come about because black is not black when playing 16-235 video on monitor that is set to 0-255


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jasonoss

But why this happen only when OC is enabled?


----------



## misoonigiri

I don't know why it becomes more obvious when oc. Perhaps some settings do change, like contrast?


----------



## Anth Seebel

nvm


----------



## arrow0309

Hi, mine too arrived yesterday and is not perfect blb / glow wise.






I don't know if to keep it (at least for a while) or return it.
Seems to oc well at 100hz.
How do you guys test for any qc (gaming) related issues (flickering, scanlines)?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Hi, mine too arrived yesterday and is not perfect blb / glow wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if to keep it (at least for a while) or return it.
> Seems to oc well at 100hz.
> How do you guys test for any qc (gaming) related issues (flickering, scanlines)?


Does not look too bad to me knowing how other samples look in a dark room and on camera. (camera settings and what not can make a difference to how an image looks, so hard to compare tbh). Main thing would be is it noticeable during normal use?

As for any issues, I just play games tbh. some people will play games, use Nvidia pendulum demo then stick there face close to the screen to look for any issues. Depends how certain you want to be. But I will go back to my initial point of it being an issue during normal use or not.


----------



## Jasonoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I don't know why it becomes more obvious when oc. Perhaps some settings do change, like contrast?


Thx anyway for your time. I'll try to rent calibration tool, and check if after calibrating it will be ok.
This pixelated black/dark parts are diffrent when changing color profiles in windows. I'll keep inform on it.


----------



## Jasonoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Hi, mine too arrived yesterday and is not perfect blb / glow wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if to keep it (at least for a while) or return it.
> Seems to oc well at 100hz.
> How do you guys test for any qc (gaming) related issues (flickering, scanlines)?


Its all lottery i guess. It doesnt bother when gaming...


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonoss*
> 
> Thx anyway for your time. I'll try to rent calibration tool, and check if after calibrating it will be ok.
> This pixelated black/dark parts are diffrent when changing color profiles in windows. I'll keep inform on it.


I've no knowledge about colors & calibration stuff, but I'm wondering if calibration will help?
If the pc desktop is 0-255 < is screen calibration done here?
and videos are 16-235,
Will calibration of the desktop colors help videos' colors?

Not sure if I'm making any sense


----------



## Jasonoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I've no knowledge about colors & calibration stuff, but I'm wondering if calibration will help?
> If the pc desktop is 0-255 < is screen calibration done here?
> and videos are 16-235,
> Will calibration of the desktop colors help videos' colors?
> 
> Not sure if I'm making any sense


I'dont know also, but i know that changing color profile in windows affected pixelated/blocky dark /black colors intensity in video,when OC is on.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Does not look too bad to me knowing how other samples look in a dark room and on camera. (camera settings and what not can make a difference to how an image looks, so hard to compare tbh). Main thing would be is it noticeable during normal use?
> 
> As for any issues, I just play games tbh. some people will play games, use Nvidia pendulum demo then stick there face close to the screen to look for any issues. Depends how certain you want to be. But I will go back to my initial point of it being an issue during normal use or not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonoss*
> 
> Its all lottery i guess. It doesnt bother when gaming...


Hi yeah, the monitor is gorgeous in every way (game, browsing and movie) and you won't notice any blb / glow (only once in a while if I want to look at one of these corners on menu or loading some dark games or movies).

"calibrated" with this setting I do like its colours a lot now:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/250#post_24929311

I've made some videos (playing BF1, TEW2, ROTR, PUBG e ACO) but unfortunately my S8+ cannot capture its 360 immersion and from a Z35P to this (old) one there's a lot of improvement:


























Zero coil whine
Zero (almost) scanlines (you'll notice them under Pendulum & G-sync on under every OC like 90, 95 or 100 but only at the top left of the screen, close about 10-15cm and slightly).
So they aren't, that's it.


----------



## Neomaster

I get my PG348Q yesterday. I have try the calibration with brightness 27 but it's dark / dimmed, my old LG 34Um95 looks better. How looks yours Monitor at this settings ??


----------



## arrow0309

Well, 27 is a bit less.
Try 40 or somwhere near.


----------



## Neomaster

But the most people write 27, for now i use:

Brightness 56, Contrast 50
Color Temp; R 98 G 96 B 99

I need to get a Colorimeter, I cant get close to LG34UM95(Calibrete with Spyder).


----------



## arrow0309

This is how mine looks like colorwise:

https://s9.postimg.org/gy718qme5/20180117_214612_001.jpg

https://s9.postimg.org/vhe6a6i3x/20180117_214923.jpg


----------



## Jasonoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> This is how mine looks like colorwise:
> 
> https://s9.postimg.org/gy718qme5/20180117_214612_001.jpg
> 
> https://s9.postimg.org/vhe6a6i3x/20180117_214923.jpg


Its Awesome


----------



## Neomaster

My looks now with Brightness 50.



but the problem is in games, somethings are to dark or the hell , this same in movies. I cant get the perfect color vibrance


----------



## Jasonoss

Hi, so i've done two runs of calibration one with oc off and one with oc on 100Hz... And im not quite happy about the results.
I'm still getting ugly, greeny, blocky effect on black backround when watching movies... It occurs only when OC is on.
Does anyone except Misoo has that issue?


----------



## poselillos

I just got mine and im quite disappointed with the quality of the image. 

using as example this clip: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jdknVf5mxw
It looks awful on the display, extremely pixelated sometimes. Works better in my ****ty phone sony xperia..

Is there any benchmark to test the display to see if it meets the specifications? I bought this monitor from second hand and im a bit afraid they cheated me..

Is there any video with good quality in youtube or wherever to test it? all of the 4k ones im trying looks very bad on it. 

br,


----------



## xcom-

Guys, I'm looking to replace my DisplayPort Cable, unfortunately the cat has has a good go at it and it's now a mess. 

Any recommendations, about 2m length would be ideal. - Based in UK 

Many Thanks


----------



## xcom-

Guys, I'm looking to replace my DisplayPort Cable, unfortunately the cat has has a good go at it and it's now a mess. 

Any recommendations, about 2m length would be ideal. - Based in UK 

Many Thanks


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Jasonoss said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im the fresh owner of PG348Q, i'm quite happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything works nice , but there is one thing that bothers me a lot... When i turn on OC in OSD ( no matter what value 75-100 Hz, even 60Hz but with OC on ) i've got very bulky/pixelated video in dark/black parts.
> When i turn off OC everything back to normal and every dark colors transistion are smooth. Its only visible in video, no matter if its streamed video or on my hdd.
> I think its something with gamma correction.
> 
> It's clearly visible on this example video when logos are changing from one to another:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HO74yBTqJU&t=99s
> 
> Only backround is pixelated, logos are perfect
> 
> Could you pls check if you guys also suffer from it? Or direct me to any solution of this problem, because i dont wonna play with OSD everytime i wanna watch movie.
> 
> Best Regards
> Simon
> 
> PS Sorry for spelling and grammar, im not english native speaker


I see the same with my x34a when overclocked. The x34a and the pg348q use the same panel. When I overclock, all the black squares at http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php become much brighter, more grayer. They are pretty dark when overclock is off.


----------



## arrow0309

xcom- said:


> Guys, I'm looking to replace my DisplayPort Cable, unfortunately the cat has has a good go at it and it's now a mess.
> 
> Any recommendations, about 2m length would be ideal. - Based in UK
> 
> Many Thanks


Hi, I'm using for more than a year and a half this premium quality Lindy Chromo (gold plated) dp cable, works perfectly with everything up to 2k 165hz (didn't try any higher though). Obviously worked great with the X34A, Z35P and the PG348Q 
Bought mine from amazon(.co.uk). 

Btw:
I'm gonna leave the thread after a short stay, decided to return the Rog King to amazon.it after ~20 days as I can't accept the blb / glow. 
Took advantage yesterday and ordered a 15% discounted Acer Predator X34P from the Acer store UK (£999 to £850)
Crossing my fingers this time


----------



## NotAgain

Jasonoss said:


> Everything works nice , but there is one thing that bothers me a lot... When i turn on OC in OSD ( no matter what value 75-100 Hz, even 60Hz but with OC on ) i've got very bulky/pixelated video in dark/black parts.





Jasonoss said:


> Hi, so i've done two runs of calibration one with oc off and one with oc on 100Hz... And im not quite happy about the results.
> I'm still getting ugly, greeny, blocky effect on black backround when watching movies... It occurs only when OC is on.
> Does anyone except Misoo has that issue?


You *need* to use this monitor in Racing Mode or sRGB Mode. Those are the only two remotely accurate picture modes.
Racing Mode is the same as sRGB Mode, but it gives you control over the backlight (brightness is locked at 50 in sRGB Mode) and manual color temperature controls.

Scenery and Cinema Modes have a stupid gamma curve that will reveal all sorts of banding and compression artifacts in the shadows. Color reproduction is messed-up too.
RTS/RPG and FPS Modes have the same gamma curve as Racing and sRGB Modes but with stupid color saturation.

*Do not* use a hardware calibration tool to create an ICC Profile for this monitor - or any monitor connected to an NVIDIA GPU. Only use it to adjust the color temperature controls in the monitor OSD.
Don't touch the picture controls in the NVIDIA Control Panel either.
ASUS' factory calibration is pretty good though, and any white balance adjustments should only be very minor anyway. Gamma is slightly off, but much better than most of the other G-Sync monitors (Dell possibly being the worst) and there are no controls to make it perfect.
NVIDIA do not process that type of change correctly on any of their consumer-level GPUs, so making changes to the GPU LUT like this will *cause* banding to appear.
Same thing is true if you use software like f.lux or Windows 10 Night Light - though it's far less severe.


----------



## Jasonoss

fluidzoverclock said:


> I see the same with my x34a when overclocked. The x34a and the pg348q use the same panel. When I overclock, all the black squares at http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php become much brighter, more grayer. They are pretty dark when overclock is off.


The website you linked explained to me why that's happening, thanks m8. At least now I know that "everything" is ok with my lovely monitor


----------



## aurron

Hi i have a question.

On my 1080 ftw works the Asus pg348q on dp and HDMI fine,.
But when i take out the graphiccard from the System an put the Monitor in mobo with dp, its no signal on Monitor, at uefi and Windows.
HDMI on mobo works fine.
I have clear csmos in uefi but ist Dont Better help.

I habe a Change the Monitor a 28 Asus, this works on mobo with dp and HDMI. Ist Vera strange.


8700k
Maximus x Hero uefi 1003
Seasonic 1000 Platinum
Windows 10. 
Thanks for help


----------



## Astral85

Do the PG348Q owners here notice that your power led is red on the desktop? This indicates that G-Sync is turned on/active. At some stage G-Sync was supposed to turn off on the desktop which would result in a *********** led (G-Sync off). Apparently Nvidia made changes to the drivers which causes G-Sync to remain active on the desktop (likely what we see currently) The latest news is that driver 390.77 turns G-Sync off at the desktop again. What have you noticed? What do you know of this?


----------



## Roxborough

Just got mine. Came with no cables or power adapter.

Can't find the adapter anywhere.

Guy that sold me it said it was brand new in the box. It still had all the stickers and everything on the monitor, all the cellophane around everywhere. It was literally brand spanking new. He told me it takes a 120W 19v laptop charger.

But I find that hard to believe since the official one is here:

https://www.lps-gopower.org/150w-de...p2uOczNRs9UBClr2SBnvG22DcNcIYzcoaAslfEALw_wcB

150w!!

Can anyone tell me where I can find an adaptor for this in the UK that I don't have to wait 3-10 days for...? 

Dammit.


----------



## kot0005

Roxborough said:


> Just got mine. Came with no cables or power adapter.
> 
> Can't find the adapter anywhere.
> 
> Guy that sold me it said it was brand new in the box. It still had all the stickers and everything on the monitor, all the cellophane around everywhere. It was literally brand spanking new. He told me it takes a 120W 19v laptop charger.
> 
> But I find that hard to believe since the official one is here:
> 
> https://www.lps-gopower.org/150w-de...p2uOczNRs9UBClr2SBnvG22DcNcIYzcoaAslfEALw_wcB
> 
> 150w!!
> 
> Can anyone tell me where I can find an adaptor for this in the UK that I don't have to wait 3-10 days for...?
> 
> Dammit.


Obviously you got a used/returned unit !. The power brick comes with the monitor.


----------



## Roxborough

kot0005 said:


> Obviously you got a used/returned unit !. The power brick comes with the monitor.


Exactly. But I can't argue for the price. I only paid £500. It's £1000 in the UK.

The guy bought it back on the 2nd January. So his return period is over. So there's nothing I can do about that now. 

As I said, it looks brand new, been repackaged etc... I just hope I don't get scan lines or horrendous BLB... or even worse, it just won't turn on.

Guy has offered me a refund if it doesn't work anyway.

Absolute moron he is, WHY DIDN'T HE CHECK THE DAMN PACKAGING BEFORE SELLING IT.

EDIT: The one he ordered me just came now. It is an ASUS laptop charger, almost the same specs.

ASUS Laptop AC Adapter:

Input is 100-240v - 50-60hz 1.0A(1,0A)

6.3amps, 19v, 120w

VS the Asus PG348Q AC ADapter:

100-240v - 50-60hz 2.0A (2,0A)

6.3amps, 19v, 120w

I'm not keen on the idea of running an unofficial adapter. Can anyone assist me here? XD


----------



## Zerathul

*Yellow Tint on 100 hz*

Hello guys im using this monitor for 1.5 years. But after i reinstalled windows i get yellow tint on 100 hz. 95 hz is fine but on 100 hz everything turns to yellow, what can i do?


----------



## Roxborough

Zerathul said:


> Hello guys im using this monitor for 1.5 years. But after i reinstalled windows i get yellow tint on 100 hz. 95 hz is fine but on 100 hz everything turns to yellow, what can i do?


Check your cable, I had a cheapo Maplin one here in the UK. Said it did 4k DP 1.2. Plugged it in, got it to 75hz, and then the screen started flickering, and turning yellow, then I couldn't output at all after a few hours. Now the DP cable is completely dead, I don't get any signal at all. Got a new premium cable coming today to fix it. Been running from HDMI since. 50hz at 3440x1440p isn't as bad as I thought it would be!!

I'd also make sure your monitor PSU is plugged directly into a wall outlet, not an extension and kept isolated from any speakers (I have bi-amplified Studio Monitors, and they can interfere with my monitor if the cables are too close to my DP/HDMI etc.

I'd also check your PC's PSU just to make sure the juice it is supplying your GPU when outputting to 100hz is enough or stable. On cheaper PSU's it seems to cause issues, some kind of strobe effect. And the fact it can do 95 hz and not 100hz would indicate some form of degradation of your DP cable.

Also don't forget to install "monitor tools" can be found on ASUS website: https://www.asus.com/uk/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-SWIFT-PG348Q/HelpDesk_Download/

Windows Key + X > Device Manager > Generic PnP Monitor > Update Driver > Browse my computer for driver software > Locate Folder of monitor tools, select and install.


----------



## Horsey

NotAgain said:


> You *need* to use this monitor in Racing Mode or sRGB Mode. Those are the only two remotely accurate picture modes.
> Racing Mode is the same as sRGB Mode, but it gives you control over the backlight (brightness is locked at 50 in sRGB Mode) and manual color temperature controls.
> 
> Scenery and Cinema Modes have a stupid gamma curve that will reveal all sorts of banding and compression artifacts in the shadows. Color reproduction is messed-up too.
> RTS/RPG and FPS Modes have the same gamma curve as Racing and sRGB Modes but with stupid color saturation.


very true

but gaming on Scenery is actually fantastic and for me it make the game more realistic


----------



## Roxborough

xcom- said:


> Guys, I'm looking to replace my DisplayPort Cable, unfortunately the cat has has a good go at it and it's now a mess.
> 
> Any recommendations, about 2m length would be ideal. - Based in UK
> 
> Many Thanks


I bought this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-2m-CROMO-DisplayPort-Cable/dp/B007PKPUIK

Works flawlessly. 100hz, 3440x1440p, good quality.


----------



## Roxborough

So, after having a good marathon gaming session last night on the monitor for the first time EVER.

I have come to the conclusion the BLB is just atrocious. In dark scenes, I don't just get the standard BLB, in one or two corners... I get it in all four corners, bright yellow. Like a vignetting but with the dark areas in the middle. I've tried massaging the screen in the corners and that has made some difference, but after some time it just gradually comes back.

Now, in bright scenes, I can't see the yellowing apart from the top left corner. But after about 4 hours of PUBG last night, entering darker buildings, even at 40% brightness... it is just unacceptable. I'm half tempted to sell it on and just get a normal monitor. The guy I bought it off would probably not want to give me a refund now as I've had it so long. It took me that long just to get a damn cable.

Anyway, I can also see scan lines, only on whites. Mainly again, at the top left, everywhere else seems fine. I've been really REALLY unlucky here and I'm genuinely NOT HAPPY.


----------



## xcom-

Hello everyone 

So I was cleaning my monitor screen today when I noticed the microfiber cloth had something on it which scratched the screen, :*(. Any recommendations what I could use to repair this? 

The scratch is only very light but visible when browsing, white backgrounds etc. 

Do you think this will work, PolyWatch? https://www.amazon.co.uk/polyWatch-...UTF8&qid=1522003488&sr=8-3&keywords=polyWatch


----------



## addicTix

Hello,

I'm reading about 21:9 34" Monitors like the PG348Q and X34 for a while now, especially about the scanlines thing, and I don't really find a real answer.
So when do the scanlines appear? When overclocking the display to 100Hz? 
I have a PG279Q at the moment and I'm interested in either the PG348Q or the X34.
From what I can tell, it seems like due to the LG Panel it's much more unlikely to get a monitor with dead pixels and dust is pretty much not an issue at all - right?
BLB is not an issue for me so that is that
The only thing which worries me are the scanlines.
When I had the PG278Q back in 2015, I noticed some vertical lines which were really visible in motion and also very distracting.
So, when the pixel inversion of the PG278Q was distracting for me, would the scanlines also distract me?
If I would know, that these scanlines only occur when overclocking to 100Hz, then I'd simply not overclock it to 100Hz. 
Something between 75-85 Hz would be enough already, if I get a picture without scanlines.

I hope someone can clear it up a bit for me, reading through all the sites of this topic definitely confused me


----------



## EarlZ

addicTix said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm reading about 21:9 34" Monitors like the PG348Q and X34 for a while now, especially about the scanlines thing, and I don't really find a real answer.
> So when do the scanlines appear? When overclocking the display to 100Hz?
> I have a PG279Q at the moment and I'm interested in either the PG348Q or the X34.
> From what I can tell, it seems like due to the LG Panel it's much more unlikely to get a monitor with dead pixels and dust is pretty much not an issue at all - right?
> BLB is not an issue for me so that is that
> The only thing which worries me are the scanlines.
> When I had the PG278Q back in 2015, I noticed some vertical lines which were really visible in motion and also very distracting.
> So, when the pixel inversion of the PG278Q was distracting for me, would the scanlines also distract me?
> If I would know, that these scanlines only occur when overclocking to 100Hz, then I'd simply not overclock it to 100Hz.
> Something between 75-85 Hz would be enough already, if I get a picture without scanlines.
> 
> I hope someone can clear it up a bit for me, reading through all the sites of this topic definitely confused me


Based X34 thread, it happens when Gsync is enabled regardless of OC on or off, the farther you are from max refresh the more visible it becomes. Claims that not all screens are affected but I am yet to see a very conclusive photo with the right conditions taken into account. Some arw not sensitive to it while others dont know that those exist.


----------



## Astral85

addicTix said:


> Hello,
> From what I can tell, it seems like due to the LG Panel it's much more unlikely to get a monitor with dead pixels and dust is pretty much not an issue at all - right?


Perfect pixels on my PG348Qm not one defect  What do you mean by dust not being issue? Dust is a strange substance. I gently dust off my PG348Q with a very soft microfiber duster but what happens is it that the dust actually smudges with the glide of the duster. Under a certain light you can see the dust streaks all across the screen. What I then do occasionally is damp a microfiber towel with distilled water to wipe the dust smudges off and this restores the screen to it's original glory. Point of the story is that strangely dust smudges if you try to glide it off the screen and second point is microfiber is your friend here, micro fiber has close to 0 chance in damaging/scratching the screen.


----------



## Seanimus

Final Fantasy xv on 1070 SLI x99 motherboard 16GB ram. with ASUS ROG SWIFT PG348Q and Samsung S34E790C

So i got the ASUS for Gsync hoping to get higher FPS than 30. 
Firstly just use the Displayport cable supplied. Trying to use DisplayPort cables from Amazon with 1.3 version, seems to cause the game to show black screen during boss battles.
Trying to force game to use SLI, by overriding in NVIDIA control panel and SLI alternate frame per graphics card will show black screen during boss battles.

Gave my son the Samsung. I get slightly higher FPS than him, he also has 1070.
My Asus laptop with 1070 on 1080p has perfect 60fps.

So this game is so taxing that you are forced to use non-ultra settings, or you would need to buy 1080Ti. 
This monitor is not going to help for this game.

Will try on Witcher 3 ultra - which was ultra all the way on Samsung. So this monitor should do well as well.


----------



## Roxborough

Hi All,

Wondering if anyone could share their experiences with this monitor on the PS4 Pro? 

As I have had mine now for a fair few weeks, and I cannot for the life of me get it to look right on my PS4 Pro. Everything is extremely blurry, there is no way of altering the sharpness, so everything looks softer and the colours look washed out. Side by side with my 55" 4k TV on even just a normal PS4, it looks like you're comparing a PS3 to a PS4. It's crazy!

I got Far Cry 5 on PS4 to play with the other half. It's a great looking game, but it looks so awful on this monitor, in every single game. Menu's look fine. Just seems to be in-game.

I've tried every combination of settings.

I just cannot get a nice clear image. I also have a premium HDMI cable so I know it isn't that. :/

Edit: I forgot to mention I am aware this is pretty much downscaled, so that is a factor in why it looks blurry, my main question is; is there anyway to reduce this or make it look at least semi-decent?


----------



## Seanimus

Roxborough said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wondering if anyone could share their experiences with this monitor on the PS4 Pro?
> 
> As I have had mine now for a fair few weeks, and I cannot for the life of me get it to look right on my PS4 Pro. Everything is extremely blurry, there is no way of altering the sharpness, so everything looks softer and the colours look washed out. Side by side with my 55" 4k TV on even just a normal PS4, it looks like you're comparing a PS3 to a PS4. It's crazy!
> 
> I got Far Cry 5 on PS4 to play with the other half. It's a great looking game, but it looks so awful on this monitor, in every single game. Menu's look fine. Just seems to be in-game.
> 
> I've tried every combination of settings.
> 
> I just cannot get a nice clear image. I also have a premium HDMI cable so I know it isn't that. :/
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention I am aware this is pretty much downscaled, so that is a factor in why it looks blurry, my main question is; is there anyway to reduce this or make it look at least semi-decent?


Try the HDMI cable from the box. I think its HDMI 2.0.
Since the menu is fine and only in game. For me it was the DP cable 1.3 (like you went and bought a high end and new version) and only during fights. The fix was using the DP cable from box v1.2_.


----------



## EarlZ

After reading the entire X34 thread and about 70 pages here, 2 major issues still bother me about this panel. I have not decided if I will get the X34 or the 348Q. But the two issues are as follows

1.) Scanlines - My understanding is that ALL units are affected and there are two sides of the fence on this, the subjective opinion that ' I dont notice it when gaming at XX distance or its very faint to even notice' but I am looking for an objective testing and answer no matter how unrealistic the scenario is if there really is no scan lines even with the Gsync Pendulum 20fps test with the panel at 90-100Hz, I have not seen a clear evidence to support this claim but I would love to see them.

2.) The 2-3cm thick black/dark horizontal line at the top part of the screen also seems to affect ALL units when the right conditions are met in gaming like entering a fog or anything of a dark grey color, this is also evident when using the grey wallpaper found on windows 10. A related issue is that the top part also flashes/flickers like these found on the video;





and





Id love to get a detailed feedback from anyone willing to spend some time on issue number 2.


----------



## Roxborough

Seanimus said:


> Try the HDMI cable from the box. I think its HDMI 2.0.
> Since the menu is fine and only in game. For me it was the DP cable 1.3 (like you went and bought a high end and new version) and only during fights. The fix was using the DP cable from box v1.2_.


First thing I tried was several different HDMI cables, so it isn't that. I'm pretty sure it is just down to not being native 16:9 @ 1080p and the signal just isn't being upscaled AT ALL.

I am tempted to just sell the monitor if I am honest. It's more trouble than it is worth. I just want an easy life with no issues, and this panel has so many of them I can't even begin to list them all. There are a lot of positives which for the most part, overshadow the negatives.

But if I was just a pure PC gamer, I'd stick with it, and since I'm not, well... it is frustrating as heck going from nice fluid visuals, to bordered blur stuck at 60hz. I will miss the ultra-wide if I sell it but I'll probably miss the G-Sync more unless I replace it with another G-Sync monitor. But at the moment, the only ones worth the money are also rubbish for PS4.

Time to convince the Mrs to make the switch to PC full time. Tired of consoles.


----------



## Jyve

I'm going to be picking up a used PG348Q tomorrow. Guy says everything is perfect. Getting it for a pretty good deal. Given that everything is as advertised this'll be my first ultrawide and gsync monitor. I'm running a 5820k @ 4.5 and a 980ti @ 1500. I'm aware I'll have to turn down some settings down a bit and im ok with that.

As for gsync, with no experience with it, what am I looking for with fps ranges to avoid tearing and stuttering. Do I want to be as close to 100hz as possible? Do I just want to stay in a particular range? Gsync on as well as vsync? Cap my fps in game?

Thanks.


----------



## the9quad

Jyve said:


> I'm going to be picking up a used PG348Q tomorrow. Guy says everything is perfect. Getting it for a pretty good deal. Given that everything is as advertised this'll be my first ultrawide and gsync monitor. I'm running a 5820k @ 4.5 and a 980ti @ 1500. I'm aware I'll have to turn down some settings down a bit and im ok with that.
> 
> As for gsync, with no experience with it, what am I looking for with fps ranges to avoid tearing and stuttering. Do I want to be as close to 100hz as possible? Do I just want to stay in a particular range? Gsync on as well as vsync? Cap my fps in game?
> 
> Thanks.


It really depends on the game with how much you need to turn down and what you will be happy with. I have a 1080ti and don't turn anything down really ever, but some games I am dropping into the 40 fps range. With gsync I dont get any tearing or stuttering that i notice when i drop down. I think Gsync is good down to 30 hz. Others will have more pro replies, Im just a normal dude and thats my experience with it.


----------



## EarlZ

Any news or rumors if Asus is joining the 100-120Hz 1800R IPS Gsync panels or are they waiting on LGs 34GK950G panels
?


----------



## EarlZ

Test 5 of these today on 3 different stores with 3 of them on a June 2016 build date and 2 on Dec 2017, all 5 had issues.

The June 2016 build dates all have the dark at the top of the monitor they are visible in colors like grey/blue/light green or anything at all that is not yellow/orange or red. Its very easy to test for this go to personalize and on background choose solid color, for games this will appear on clouds/water or anything of a similar color but will be a bit faint this is also visible in Valley and Heaven benchmark. All 3 units had scanlines at an arms length distance from the monitor and it becomes more obvious as the refresh rates go higher, it is still visible in 60Hz but very faint and you need to focus to see it. all 3 have NO gamma changes in 60Hz or 100Hz based on http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php


The first Dec 2017 build I tested had no dark line at the top, on whatever color I throw at it its scanlines are very faint at 100Hz and NOT visible at an arms length but I can see it if I get close to the panel, at 90Hz its completely gone even with the Pendulum test on 20fps @ 90Hz with my face very close to the left side of the screen, tested with an all black screen video in youtube and my heart sank due to the very large back light bleed on the lower left corner ( larger than my hand and yellow in color ) and minor bleeds on all the other sides, we were able to turn off the overhead lights on where we tested the monitor tested but still not in a pitch black room. 

Second Dec 2017 had minimal BLB but when overclocked just to 75Hz there are visible vertical lines on the entire screen on anything that is white and has a dark bar issue similar to the June 2016 builds.

Both units also changed its gamma when set to 100Hz #3 on the black level test at http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php becomes grey, setting the gamma to 0.93 on nvidias CP kinda mitigates the issue but I am not sure if that also breaks other colors.


----------



## Roxborough

EarlZ said:


> Test 5 of these today on 3 different stores with 3 of them on a June 2016 build date and 2 on Dec 2017, all 5 had issues.
> 
> The June 2016 build dates all have the dark at the top of the monitor they are visible in colors like grey/blue/light green or anything at all that is not yellow/orange or red. Its very easy to test for this go to personalize and on background choose solid color, for games this will appear on clouds/water or anything of a similar color but will be a bit faint this is also visible in Valley and Heaven benchmark. All 3 units had scanlines at an arms length distance from the monitor and it becomes more obvious as the refresh rates go higher, it is still visible in 60Hz but very faint and you need to focus to see it. all 3 have NO gamma changes in 60Hz or 100Hz based on http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php
> 
> 
> The first Dec 2017 build I tested had no dark line at the top, on whatever color I throw at it its scanlines are very faint at 100Hz and NOT visible at an arms length but I can see it if I get close to the panel, at 90Hz its completely gone even with the Pendulum test on 20fps @ 90Hz with my face very close to the left side of the screen, tested with an all black screen video in youtube and my heart sank due to the very large back light bleed on the lower left corner ( larger than my hand and yellow in color ) and minor bleeds on all the other sides, we were able to turn off the overhead lights on where we tested the monitor tested but still not in a pitch black room.
> 
> Second Dec 2017 had minimal BLB but when overclocked just to 75Hz there are visible vertical lines on the entire screen on anything that is white and has a dark bar issue similar to the June 2016 builds.
> 
> Both units also changed its gamma when set to 100Hz #3 on the black level test at http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php becomes grey, setting the gamma to 0.93 on nvidias CP kinda mitigates the issue but I am not sure if that also breaks other colors.


Informative! Thanks, will+ rep when it works! 

My largest gripe with my monitor is the yellowing. It is so distracting. I did stick a credit card in the small gaps to the sides, and that seemed to reduce it a fair amount. So it is purely down to the curve; the reason why there is such bad yellowing, and the panel does not feel flush with the chassis properly when you lightly press around the black borders. But I shouldn't have to stick a credit card down the side of my damn monitor just to stop the yellowing.

If anyone wants a cheap PG348Q for £650 in the UK and lives near Manchester, give me a shout, I've had enough of this monitor!


----------



## fluidzoverclock

EarlZ said:


> Test 5 of these today on 3 different stores with 3 of them on a June 2016 build date and 2 on Dec 2017, all 5 had issues.
> 
> The June 2016 build dates all have the dark at the top of the monitor they are visible in colors like grey/blue/light green or anything at all that is not yellow/orange or red. Its very easy to test for this go to personalize and on background choose solid color, for games this will appear on clouds/water or anything of a similar color but will be a bit faint this is also visible in Valley and Heaven benchmark. All 3 units had scanlines at an arms length distance from the monitor and it becomes more obvious as the refresh rates go higher, it is still visible in 60Hz but very faint and you need to focus to see it. all 3 have NO gamma changes in 60Hz or 100Hz based on http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php
> 
> 
> The first Dec 2017 build I tested had no dark line at the top, on whatever color I throw at it its scanlines are very faint at 100Hz and NOT visible at an arms length but I can see it if I get close to the panel, at 90Hz its completely gone even with the Pendulum test on 20fps @ 90Hz with my face very close to the left side of the screen, tested with an all black screen video in youtube and my heart sank due to the very large back light bleed on the lower left corner ( larger than my hand and yellow in color ) and minor bleeds on all the other sides, we were able to turn off the overhead lights on where we tested the monitor tested but still not in a pitch black room.
> 
> Second Dec 2017 had minimal BLB but when overclocked just to 75Hz there are visible vertical lines on the entire screen on anything that is white and has a dark bar issue similar to the June 2016 builds.
> 
> Both units also changed its gamma when set to 100Hz #3 on the black level test at http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php becomes grey, setting the gamma to 0.93 on nvidias CP kinda mitigates the issue but I am not sure if that also breaks other colors.


Great post!


----------



## EarlZ

Thanks, wish people would provide photos though but I guess most of them here have the same issue. ( In reference to the dark bars visible on blues and other colors )


----------



## Roxborough

EarlZ said:


> Thanks, wish people would provide photos though but I guess most of them here have the same issue.


The problem with photographs is the fact it exacerbates the BLB. In reality, it doesn't look as bad, it's still bad. But it looks totally unacceptable.

Although if you'd like, I will take some pictures, maybe a slow-motion video would help. However, I won't be at my PC until tomorrow now so unfortunately you'll have to wait !


----------



## Delphiwizard

Ok, here's a silly question...on all webshops selling the PG348Q you see it displayed with the same wallpaper, robot like image with rog logo, yet this wallpaper is never to be found, including on the asus and rog websites...anyone know where it can be found?


----------



## EarlZ

Roxborough said:


> The problem with photographs is the fact it exacerbates the BLB. In reality, it doesn't look as bad, it's still bad. But it looks totally unacceptable.
> 
> Although if you'd like, I will take some pictures, maybe a slow-motion video would help. However, I won't be at my PC until tomorrow now so unfortunately you'll have to wait !


I am not sure if the blackish bars found at the top of the screen is called BLB since it is very visible on blues/greys but if your unit does not have id like to see a photo of it.

It is very noticeable IMO.


----------



## Tytrox

*Stock stand height*

Hello all - I am just about to buy this monitor, and I was wondering if I would need to buy a smaller stand to get it to fit under my shelves. Will the stock stand and monitor fit underneath a 530mm shelf?

Thanks!


----------



## Roxborough

Apologies for the camera quality. These are taken with the iPhone X and it is TERRIBLE in low light situations. 

As you can see, I probably got one of the worst panels. Extremely unlucky.

As you can see the IPS glow is pretty awful. 

Also, when I'm playing games in the day, with the curtains shut and as much light blocked out as possible, this screen just catches everything, and spreads it out over the entire screen, it's HORRIBLE. 

I actually have hatred for this monitor unless it is completely pitch black. 

I cannot wait to get rid of it.


----------



## EarlZ

Checked out another 2 both March 2018 builds, extremely minimal BLB even at 80 brightness. Both have scanlines and the dark bar at the top of the monitor. At this point Ive already given up and have come to a conclusion that the vast majority of the units suffer from scanlines and the dark bar ( used heaven and valley ) for testing.


----------



## IlVeneziano

Hello everyone, I searched on youtube and other places but I didnt find any answer to my issue.
practically when i press the boost button on the rear of the monitor, appear only 60hz but he doesnt switch to 100.
This is happened since the new 1803 update winzoz. But, if i go on nvidia panel and i set 100hz, monitor works fine t_t i can selct all oprions 80 85 90 etc

But from the monitor that doesent work, its freezed on 60hz

I have already resetted monitor, new clean windows installation, updated drivers, for me its not a big issue, but I would like to understand if i can fix it.

My baby is 8700k z370 aorus gaming 7 2x1080ti 960 pro ecc ecc


----------



## zoomcopter

Well, I have all my supplies lads, but right now I'm afraid to just dive in an start for fear of messing up. I ended up with 3 motherboards (2 the same) since I was paying with bitcoin and the entire thing turned into a cluster f--k. I think I have everything I need, but I'm thinking the case I have is too small and isn't giving me enough room to work with. Case is an "SE Trooper." IF anyone was in the NYC area and wanted a $750 motherboard in exchange for setting it up for me, would definitely do it but not sure if even asking goes against some rule on here. So, barring that, can anyone recommend a good case, now that I'm nearly certain the SE Trooper is too small and cramped? I think I need a square case, something like...one of the ones that goes for ~$400. With all the money I've spent on the supplies for this (including a Titan V), I don't want to screw it up now, but at the same tie maybe it's making me too cautious.

What would be a good case, and what case do others use who have the Rampage Extreme?


----------



## CIV

*Vesa Mount?*

I have the new XG35VQ and just wondering if anyone here is using a monitor arm, if so which one?
The stand is just so big, and I'm hoping there's a heavy duty desk mount that can clear up some desk space for me.

Thanks


----------



## the9quad

CIV said:


> I have the new XG35VQ and just wondering if anyone here is using a monitor arm, if so which one?
> The stand is just so big, and I'm hoping there's a heavy duty desk mount that can clear up some desk space for me.
> 
> Thanks


I use this with my PG348Q and love it

MX Desk Mount LCD Arm

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001IWOBGI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1









at $150 its sort of expensive, but it is sort of an expensive monitor.


----------



## Astral85

I've noticed when swinging my monitor to the left/right (on the stand) that the round part of the stand which attaches to the back of monitor (center circle) is pulling away slightly on both sides giving a loose feeling. You can see the round part of the stand pull away slightly from the monitor as you pull the screen to swing it. Can anyone see what their monitor does? I'm not sure whether this is normal if whether I might not have the stand secured properly to the screen??


----------



## sh77

I'm experiencing a pretty weird issue. I've returned one for a replacement, and the replacement is exactly the same. I'm wondering if this is actually a defect or just a general design flaw. Pretty rare to have the exact same defect with two screen isn't it?

About one third of the way up the screen I have two of what I can only describe as two 'horizontal ghosty bars', with a gap of about one inch between them. Yeah, I know, not very technical, but there's really no other way to describe it. 

I don't notice it at all when gaming (there no doubt, just not noticable). It's VERY visibile with certain background colours and conditions. Browsing is horrible for example. Scrolling up or down when browsing, particularly when the background isn't white and there are images or large chunks of text in the cenre of the screen - the lines are really, really noticable.

Anyone ever experience anything remotely similar with this screen? I've tried all sorts of calibration settings and different cables, all to no avail. 

Is it even a defect? Two bars in the exact same position on two screens? I'm beginning to think it's just a design flaw and perhaps I just need to get used to it?


----------



## Roxborough

sh77 said:


> I'm experiencing a pretty weird issue. I've returned one for a replacement, and the replacement is exactly the same. I'm wondering if this is actually a defect or just a general design flaw. Pretty rare to have the exact same defect with two screen isn't it?
> 
> About one third of the way up the screen I have two of what I can only describe as two 'horizontal ghosty bars', with a gap of about one inch between them. Yeah, I know, not very technical, but there's really no other way to describe it.
> 
> I don't notice it at all when gaming (there no doubt, just not noticable). It's VERY visibile with certain background colours and conditions. Browsing is horrible for example. Scrolling up or down when browsing, particularly when the background isn't white and there are images or large chunks of text in the cenre of the screen - the lines are really, really noticable.
> 
> Anyone ever experience anything remotely similar with this screen? I've tried all sorts of calibration settings and different cables, all to no avail.
> 
> Is it even a defect? Two bars in the exact same position on two screens? I'm beginning to think it's just a design flaw and perhaps I just need to get used to it?


If you could send some pictures that would be great!

I am going out on a limb here and I am going to assume it might be your GPU, if it has another DP input, try that. Do you have the PG348Q drivers too? See here: https://www.asus.com/us/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-SWIFT-PG348Q/HelpDesk_Download/

Also, what cables were you trying? Because this monitor has been so picky for me on what cables I can use. I had to get a specific cable: LINDY 2m CROMO DP cable. I'd tried other "premium" cables and they just didn't do it, I went through 7 cables before this LINDY CROMO. All more expensive too!!

Are you overclocked to 100hz, or still on 60hz?

Do you have the monitor connected to an extension lead or directly into a wall outlet?

Does this happen with other PC's? Do you have anything else you can try to replicate this issue?

I can confirm this does not happen with my PG348Q.


----------



## devsfan1830

Been staring at this monitor today on Amazon. Saw the reports of backlight bleed and was wondering if its still a major issue after all this time has passed. Has QC gotten better or am I in for multiple rounds of returns? Also, has anyone upgraded to one from a BenQ XL2420G by chance and can tell me if its worth the buy? I run two of those. Love gsync but have never been satisfied with the color saturation. Always seems...I gues "hazy" is the word. And two side by side I can never get the color temps to match. One is always slightly darker than the other. Drives me nuts. So thats why I'm looking at a single large ultrawide. Plus the secondary screen really doesnt do anything these days. Dual screens was more useful when I was in school. I'd like to keep the width but ACTUALLY use all of it in games.


----------



## Radox-0

devsfan1830 said:


> Been staring at this monitor today on Amazon. Saw the reports of backlight bleed and was wondering if its still a major issue after all this time has passed. Has QC gotten better or am I in for multiple rounds of returns? Also, has anyone upgraded to one from a BenQ XL2420G by chance and can tell me if its worth the buy? I run two of those. Love gsync but have never been satisfied with the color saturation. Always seems...I gues "hazy" is the word. And two side by side I can never get the color temps to match. One is always slightly darker than the other. Drives me nuts. So thats why I'm looking at a single large ultrawide. Plus the secondary screen really doesnt do anything these days. Dual screens was more useful when I was in school. I'd like to keep the width but ACTUALLY use all of it in games.


Mixed bag still, friend picked one up more recently, first panel had awful lot of bleed, sent it back, second had an acceptable amount (though he sent that back in for the Alienware panel in the end anyways). I would not bank on getting one with no bleed to be honest, only an acceptable amount to yourself otherwise I expect you may be sending one back after another. Seem some people get panels with 0 bleed (though I expect its partly camera) but in my experience, that is not all that common (but then again, between me and few friends, that only a sample size of a dozen we have been through)


----------



## moonbogg

sh77 said:


> I'm experiencing a pretty weird issue. I've returned one for a replacement, and the replacement is exactly the same. I'm wondering if this is actually a defect or just a general design flaw. Pretty rare to have the exact same defect with two screen isn't it?
> 
> About one third of the way up the screen I have two of what I can only describe as two 'horizontal ghosty bars', with a gap of about one inch between them. Yeah, I know, not very technical, but there's really no other way to describe it.
> 
> I don't notice it at all when gaming (there no doubt, just not noticable). It's VERY visibile with certain background colours and conditions. Browsing is horrible for example. Scrolling up or down when browsing, particularly when the background isn't white and there are images or large chunks of text in the cenre of the screen - the lines are really, really noticable.
> 
> Anyone ever experience anything remotely similar with this screen? I've tried all sorts of calibration settings and different cables, all to no avail.
> 
> Is it even a defect? Two bars in the exact same position on two screens? I'm beginning to think it's just a design flaw and perhaps I just need to get used to it?



You are keeping your eye focused on text and then scrolling up and down and you see the brightness change, like shadowy bars on the screen, right? That's not really a defect. That's just inherently imperfect screen uniformity. Its expected with almost every LCD panel on earth with few exceptions. Some are better than others. With this one, you will likely never find one without any of that happening.



devsfan1830 said:


> Been staring at this monitor today on Amazon. Saw the reports of backlight bleed and was wondering if its still a major issue after all this time has passed. Has QC gotten better or am I in for multiple rounds of returns? Also, has anyone upgraded to one from a BenQ XL2420G by chance and can tell me if its worth the buy? I run two of those. Love gsync but have never been satisfied with the color saturation. Always seems...I gues "hazy" is the word. And two side by side I can never get the color temps to match. One is always slightly darker than the other. Drives me nuts. So thats why I'm looking at a single large ultrawide. Plus the secondary screen really doesnt do anything these days. Dual screens was more useful when I was in school. I'd like to keep the width but ACTUALLY use all of it in games.


It's not a QC issue. Its the technology. Thats what we get when buying a non professional gaming LCD. Pro monitors have hardware calibration to help with stuff like that. Gaming panels don't. For what its worth, my PG348 is better than my XB270HU was. Also, This monitor has been on sale for $1000 on Newegg, but you know there are new ultrawides coming later this year right? They have HDR and more Hz and stuff. Probably cost $3000 though, so theres that.


----------



## EarlZ

devsfan1830 said:


> Been staring at this monitor today on Amazon. Saw the reports of backlight bleed and was wondering if its still a major issue after all this time has passed. Has QC gotten better or am I in for multiple rounds of returns? Also, has anyone upgraded to one from a BenQ XL2420G by chance and can tell me if its worth the buy? I run two of those. Love gsync but have never been satisfied with the color saturation. Always seems...I gues "hazy" is the word. And two side by side I can never get the color temps to match. One is always slightly darker than the other. Drives me nuts. So thats why I'm looking at a single large ultrawide. Plus the secondary screen really doesnt do anything these days. Dual screens was more useful when I was in school. I'd like to keep the width but ACTUALLY use all of it in games.


Aside from the BLB issue, check the photos I posted above, that bothered me a lot. You can see that black banding on the top 2-3cm part of the monitor it doesnt have to be the exact shade of color but you will see those in gaming and its if you check the youtube reviews you can see it capture on video but none of them talk about it.





moonbogg said:


> It's not a QC issue. Its the technology. Thats what we get when buying a non professional gaming LCD. Pro monitors have hardware calibration to help with stuff like that. Gaming panels don't. For what its worth, my PG348 is better than my XB270HU was. Also, This monitor has been on sale for $1000 on Newegg, but you know there are new ultrawides coming later this year right? They have HDR and more Hz and stuff. Probably cost $3000 though, so theres that.


Its a QC issue, if the panels were placed correctly with out excessive pressure from the metal housing of the LCD frame and the plastic housing then there should be almost zero BLB, I've tested several units which I've posted just above and they all had different intensities of back light bleeding with one of them being visible on store lighting conditions on a black wallpaper.


----------



## addicTix

I'm looking to buy a PG348Q.
But I'm a bit concerned about the scanlines issue, yeah I know this topic must be exhausting for some people, but here's thing.
I owned a PG278Q back in 2014/2015 and as you may know, it has Pixel Inversion.
And when there's a moving picture on the screen, there were vertical lines which were pretty easy to see, at least for me. My viewing distance is/was ~80cm.
It bothered me really much, so much that I decided to get rid of this otherwise (at least in 2014) perfect monitor.
I then got the XB270HU which had huge quality control issues and when the PG279Q was released, I switchted to that model.
And what can I say, it's the one I'm using since april 2016.
It was like the PG278Q, just better without any vertical lines while gaming etc.

But for a while now, the PG348Q got my attention.
Yes I know, there's also the alienware one and the X34P from Acer which have a native 100 Hz panel, better curve etc. but they are also more expensive, around 100-150€. 
So, I want to sell my PG279Q and get the PG348Q.
But what about the scanlines now? Is there anyone else who had the PG278Q and noticed the vertical lines and then later got the PG348Q? If so, could you please tell me if the scanlines are as annoying and visible as the vertical lines were on the PG278Q?
I just don't want to sell my PG279Q which is pretty good (couldn't find any dead pixels or dust, white looks pretty good, blb isn't too bad but was never a real issue for me anyway) and get the PG348Q just to find out that the scanlines are as noticeable as the vertical lines.


TL;DR: Are scanlines on the PG348Q as visible and annoying as the vertical lines on the PG278Q?


----------



## EarlZ

I dont have the PG278Q to comment on but I've tested 8 Asus PG348Q and 7 of them had very visible scanlines and my test method was using heaven/valley, all 6 that had scanlines also had a visible black horizontal banding on the top 2-3cm of the display which is visible colors like blue/green ( ive posted a photo of that ) and it is also noticeable if you check out video reviews on yourtube, you may mistake it as a shadow or UI element but its a screen defect, now this 1 unit that didnt exhbit any scanline at 90Hz but had terrible BLB which was visible on store lighting conditions. If you can check one out on a store or at least order online with a good return policy. Id still say the extra 100-150 is worth it on the Alienware/X34P


----------



## Astral85

-terabyte- said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Ntfnd*
> 
> To those of you who can see the scanlines - Have you RMA/exchanged and received a PG348Q without the scanlines?
> 
> 
> No because that's impossible. Scanlines are a result of overclocking this panel to 100 Hz, until a panel with that native (or higher) refresh rare is available the scanlines won't go away. Acer stated the same when they finally replied about the scanlines issue: "it is an inherent issue of the technology" (or something like that).
> 
> Some peoples are more sensible and see the scanlines better than others, that's what happens when peoples swear they can't see them.


I've owned this monitor for about maybe 9-10 months now and at one point I think I could see scan lines. Since then I've never noticed but I recently bumped my overclock up to 100hz again and just this evening while leaning into my monitor I can confirm I do have scan lines at 100hz. They are quite noticeable over the black and white desktop background I am using. They are a wavy type lines that come downwards from the top of the monitor. Sometimes they become very faint that I can barely see them. I'm not sure whether that is a trick on the eye or whether the lines are actually varying in that wavy intensity. Anyway since I found the above post and if this is actually inherent of the panel being overclocked to 100hz or the G-Sync module I'm glad I won't have to RMA and pack this big boy up...


----------



## Metros

So what is the current state of these monitors, as my current one is nearly out of warranty (another 6 months) and it’s got the flicker at the top 2cm of the screen only really during loading screens but I’m worried when I want to sell it, as how would I list, as technically all these monitors are faulty (black line at top of screen) and if I get a new one, what are the chances now of getting problems or is it just better to get a new one, so I’ll get all new components inside that haven’t been used for nearly three years like my one now


----------



## EarlZ

Metros said:


> So what is the current state of these monitors, as my current one is nearly out of warranty (another 6 months) and it’s got the flicker at the top 2cm of the screen only really during loading screens but I’m worried when I want to sell it, as how would I list, as technically all these monitors are faulty (black line at top of screen) and if I get a new one, what are the chances now of getting problems or is it just better to get a new one, so I’ll get all new components inside that haven’t been used for nearly three years like my one now


I dare say a high % of these monitors have the darker/black banding at the top, out of the 7-8 that I have tested only 1 did not have that said issue but it had a huge BLB on the lower left side. The X34P and Dell do no suffer from the black banding but it does have a very slightly darker top 1-2cm which is noticeable on desktop use, in gaming you cannot notice it no matter how hard you try.


----------



## Metros

I’ve seen the black banding at the top 2cm on the ACER x34, what about the flicker at the 2cm of the screen, is it worth getting an RMA a few months before my warranty runs out to get a new monitor. I’m happy with it now but I’m just worried about when it comes to selling it and how long it will last as I’ve had it three years now


----------



## EarlZ

Metros said:


> I’ve seen the black banding at the top 2cm on the ACER x34, what about the flicker at the 2cm of the screen, is it worth getting an RMA a few months before my warranty runs out to get a new monitor. I’m happy with it now but I’m just worried about when it comes to selling it and how long it will last as I’ve had it three years now


Id say go for the RMA, I've only tested two X34's and they both dont have a black banding at the top.


----------



## Metros

I’ve seen an Acer x34 with the black banding though


----------



## enzzz88

Hi,

does anyone know the size of the 2 screws at the base? i recently replaced the monitor but there were no screws in the box so i need to buy them.

Thanks a lot


----------



## DimmyK

Hi everyone. Finally joining ultrawide gsync club; PG348Q is on its way. Would really appreciate tips on quick and painless initial setup. Any quirks I should be aware of? Rig is 7700K/GTX 1080 Ti. Thanks in advance.


----------



## addicTix

By the way, I bought this monitor in july 2018 and it's awesome, it has scanlines but in my opinion, people make them look like more of an issue than they really are.
The first few days, I didn't notice them but because people say every PG348Q has them, I looked for them - And I did notice them, but seriously. Having a dead pixel or dust behind the screen is definitely more annoying than those scanlines, at least for me.

Awesome monitor, way better than my PG279Q and the vertical lines of the PG278Q are much more annoying and visible while gaming.


----------



## zlpw0ker

First half of 2019 I will buy my first ever Ultrawide 3440x1440 monitor,even tho I'm late to the 21:9 MR I havent decided if I want PG348Q or X34P. So I will try the PG348Q for 60days open buy which means I can return it within 60days for whatever reason, after that time I will return it and try the X34P for the same period.I will however not be using the monitor for gaming, but for productivity such as FF,Chrome,UPS monitoring,Internal hw component monitoring.
I will use either the 348q or X34P as side monitors,yes I will buy both, and as my center monitor I will use my PG279Q.
Is it too late to or dumb to buy/try the PG348Q due to I have to OC it to get 100hz,BLB,IPS glow. Or should I go for the more expensive X34P which has 100hz native and 120hz OC,I have also read there are some bad QC, bad gluing on the edges,some other BLB,IPS glow. My GPU is a 1080 seahawk X.

I'm also curious to hear what people's advice toward the 3800RR of the PG348Q and the 1800RR of the X34P. Due to the fact that I will get 95" of real estate on my desk and how the edge curves will look from my eyes perspective from the middle.


----------



## johnnyw

Really is it impossible these days to get perfect monitor? Im now on second PG348Q and both had been faulty out of box. First one had big dust particle on left low corner + huge coil whine, this second had to wait around 3 weeks and its actually worse than the first one. This one have cluster of stuck pixels almost center of the panel and huge amount of IPS glow. Really sick of this panel lottery these days, had same thing allready with several different monitors (PG278/279Q/XB271HU) and would of thought monitor expensive as this would have better QC but i guess not. Will left to be seen how long it takes this time to finally get working one (if ever). With PG278Q it took 6 months and 7 units to finally get one without defects so im not very hopefull. 



https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=237878&thumb=1


----------



## johnnyw

This is unbelivable how poor asus service/support is these days. Yesterday got again replacement, but immideatly when received it knew something was not right and the monitor is definately not new. Package looks like it has been drove over by truck, when opened it the styrofoam that supports panel was in 3 pieces and even large junk of it missing completely, on that part panel was only supported by small piece of bubblewrap and panel was basicly leaning toward the package itself. The to monitor itself is total garbage which kinda expected after saw the package. Panel is not fitted correctly to frame, there is massive gaps on left top corner and right side beetween the panel and the frame. Panel has total of 5 stuck pixels, 100hz enabled there is some vertical lines going on the screen + pretty bad backlight bleed. Serial badge behind the monitor is also looking really fishy, there is old/original badge under which has just been taped over with printed new S/N. Im bit lost on words now, actually happy that had to go out and couldnt contact the support immideatly, could of said something that would of regret afterwards as was so pissed.

But seriously, do they think some customer is ok to receive this kind of crap taken straight from garbage bin to replace monitor he just bought as new with full price?


----------



## Metros

With 365 pages of content, three years of the monitor (those who got it at release) we've done well in this forum, with lots of support and topics. Thank you to all who participated in this forum


----------



## Metros

johnnyw said:


> This is unbelivable how poor asus service/support is these days. Yesterday got again replacement, but immideatly when received it knew something was not right and the monitor is definately not new. Package looks like it has been drove over by truck, when opened it the styrofoam that supports panel was in 3 pieces and even large junk of it missing completely, on that part panel was only supported by small piece of bubblewrap and panel was basicly leaning toward the package itself. The to monitor itself is total garbage which kinda expected after saw the package. Panel is not fitted correctly to frame, there is massive gaps on left top corner and right side beetween the panel and the frame. Panel has total of 5 stuck pixels, 100hz enabled there is some vertical lines going on the screen + pretty bad backlight bleed. Serial badge behind the monitor is also looking really fishy, there is old/original badge under which has just been taped over with printed new S/N. Im bit lost on words now, actually happy that had to go out and couldnt contact the support immideatly, could of said something that would of regret afterwards as was so pissed.
> 
> But seriously, do they think some customer is ok to receive this kind of crap taken straight from garbage bin to replace monitor he just bought as new with full price?


Yeah, it's not good and I know a lot of businesses are like this with RMAs. I'm tempted to send my back before warranty ends as it does have a small problem but I'm not sure what I'll get in return


----------



## Astral85

Metros said:


> With 365 pages of content, three years of the monitor (those who got it at release) we've done well in this forum, with lots of support and topics. Thank you to all who participated in this forum


Have had mine around 18 months and still love it very much. I'm sorry to see some owner's with the ones that have issues, they've very reliable once you get a good one.


----------



## orbitech

Hi guys. I recently bought this monitor used. It's been running at 100 Hz w/o issues, minimal blb at top left corner and w/o any visual artifacts when o/ced. 

I made a relevant topic about this question, but I might as well post it here since I've found the topic. Do you guys leave your monitor o/ced @ 100Hz 24/7 or only when gaming? 

Did any of you notice any weird issues after prolonged overclock use or do you know if there's any serious danger of leaving it o/ced all the time? I wouldn't like to start seeing overscan issues/artifacts or possibly see the monitor start failing to fully o/c @100Hz in the future..


----------



## willverduzco

orbitech said:


> Hi guys. I recently bought this monitor used. It's been running at 100 Hz w/o issues, minimal blb at top left corner and w/o any visual artifacts when o/ced.
> 
> I made a relevant topic about this question, but I might as well post it here since I've found the topic. Do you guys leave your monitor o/ced @ 100Hz 24/7 or only when gaming?
> 
> Did any of you notice any weird issues after prolonged overclock use or do you know if there's any serious danger of leaving it o/ced all the time? I wouldn't like to start seeing overscan issues/artifacts or possibly see the monitor start failing to fully o/c @100Hz in the future..


Should be no real risk. I've been running at 100 Hz ever since I bought mine a few years ago, and there has been absolutely no degradation, overscan issues, etc. Anything less just looks so choppy, even when just moving your mouse around Windows.


----------



## Astral85

@orbitech You want all that 100hz goodness on the desktop too don't you? I leave mine at 95hz.


----------



## orbitech

willverduzco said:


> Should be no real risk. I've been running at 100 Hz ever since I bought mine a few years ago, and there has been absolutely no degradation, overscan issues, etc. Anything less just looks so choppy, even when just moving your mouse around Windows.


Thanks that is really encouraging!



Astral85 said:


> @orbitech You want all that 100hz goodness on the desktop too don't you? I leave mine at 95hz.


Of course I do.. Wth I should live a bit on the dangerous side  I think I'll leave it o/ced all the time


----------



## Astral85

@orbitech There is a button on the monitor that cycles different refresh rates but I don't know how that affects the main overclock.


----------



## Astral85

Sorry for this bad news among new owners. What is the pixel policy on this monitor? I have discovered 7 dead pixels so have booked in for RMA/repair... Figure I might as well before the warranty is up...


----------



## Astral85

For anyone who brought this monitor recently how are the new batches in terms of back light bleed and overall quality? Have those issues been fixed up?


----------



## ShennyG

bishopheals said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Could someone else with an ASUS PG348Q do this test, set the background colour to the top right gray image in the Personalisation setting and then view from my distance and tell me if you notice this black faint border at the top of the monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have that problem.


I think all panels do, just to certain degrees.


----------



## Astral85

RE: black bar at the top of the screen. 

I've just a noticed a similar black (dark) bar at the top of mine screen (same position) but it also flickers. It appears to only be in 3D applications such as games. I think I saw this mentioned in the thread elsewhere, is it related to the panel overclocking? It is a fault?


----------



## Astral85

EarlZ said:


> I dare say a high % of these monitors have the darker/black banding at the top, out of the 7-8 that I have tested only 1 did not have that said issue but it had a huge BLB on the lower left side. The X34P and Dell do no suffer from the black banding but it does have a very slightly darker top 1-2cm which is noticeable on desktop use, in gaming you cannot notice it no matter how hard you try.


What is that black banding? I'm the opposite, I've just noticed it on my screen while playing AC Odyssey but I can't see it on the desktop, at least with this background. It also flickers. Fortunately I am about to have this one replaced due to the stand being broken.


----------



## Astral85

I have received a replacement PG348Q (brand new) with manufacturer date November 2018 and I'm having some difficulty calibrating this screen. It seems to have more red and green levels in it than I'm used to and the brightness reduced is still hurting my eyes. I usually use the TFT Central calibration of R 97 G 99 B 100 which has been fine but but this panels green level is very high and I'm having to bring it down to around 93. The gray's on the screen still look a bit green and it's just not agreeing with my eyes. Brightness is set to 26 (usually 27) and this seems very bright, eye strain. 

Is it possible for the colors to differ slightly like this from panel to panel or could this be a poor factory calibration? Could the panels being used in these more recently manufactured screens be different? The back light in this monitor seems much stronger than I am used to.


----------



## Astral85

Anyone? Anyone know about the more recent manufactured panels? Having a hard time calibrating it.


----------



## muSPK

Astral85 said:


> Anyone? Anyone know about the more recent manufactured panels? Having a hard time calibrating it.


Just get the PG349Q (120 hz) that was just released by Asus.


----------



## Astral85

muSPK said:


> Just get the PG349Q (120 hz) that was just released by Asus.


My country doesn't appear to want to sell the new model (PG349Q), can't find it anywhere. It's too late anyway as I already have the replacement PG348Q.


----------



## glalaxen

Hi,

I have a PG348Q monitor and have recently observed flickering on the top part of my monitor when I have g-sync enabled.
It's just the top part of the monitor and it goes about 3-5cm down. It's visible in both windows desktop, applications and games.
I have seen other with the same issue, but have not seen if there is any solution for this or if the only way is to try and RMA the monitor.

Any of you guys that have experienced the same issue?


/glalaxen


----------



## breathwater

*usb hub not working*

i tried to plug in another 4 port usb into it and the whole thing wont work now. any fixes? UPDATE: fixed by unplugging the monitor


----------



## Cata79

glalaxen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a PG348Q monitor and have recently observed flickering on the top part of my monitor when I have g-sync enabled.
> It's just the top part of the monitor and it goes about 3-5cm down. It's visible in both windows desktop, applications and games.
> I have seen other with the same issue, but have not seen if there is any solution for this or if the only way is to try and RMA the monitor.
> 
> Any of you guys that have experienced the same issue?
> 
> 
> /glalaxen


Try 95 or 90 Hz.


----------



## munternet

Does anyone have the PG349Q ? 
I have been trying to find out if they're any good but struggling to find any inf.
Cheers


----------



## Astral85

munternet said:


> Does anyone have the PG349Q ?
> I have been trying to find out if they're any good but struggling to find any inf.
> Cheers


I have it, I brought it one week ago and I could not find one review before I brought it. It's an upgrade on the old model PG348Q I had. The IPS panel has better colors and is more vibrant than the last gen IPS panel possibly due to an increased color gamut. 

The panel seems a bit more responsive for gaming. The screen has overclocked to 120hz without an issue or any majorly noticeable scan lines. There's possibly a very faint bit of movement in the screen at 120hz but I simply can barely notice it. 

The 1900R curve is much better suited to your peripheral vision and makes 3800R look flat. That is a definite improvement. The blacks on this monitor are excellent for IPS, I have just a very small (tiny) bit of light bleed (BLB) in the two bottom corners and zero in the top corners. The BLB on my 348Q was terrible so this is another major improvement for which I am very happy. 

Aesthetically it looks more modern and current and is actually very nice looking once you start to appreciate it. It comes in two tone armor titanium and graphite gray looks very nice. It has a more aggressive look to it compared to the Swift 348Q, it's more similar to the Acer Predator look which is quite nice. Why this model didn't get an RGB base stand ROG logo like the PG35VQ sucks big time, these are both flagship monitors. It does come with a big Aura syncable ROG logo on the screens back which is nice but be prepared for the usual Asus Aura software issues. When it's not lit it looks like chrome and there other chrome accents on the back of the monitor.

Two issues I have are a slightly inconsistent uniformity which appears to be related to the increased curve and light glare (maybe), the screen is quite glare-y. I suppose it is a gaming screen and not a color critical screen so in that respect the uniformity is not so bad. The second issue which I'm a bit concerned about is the screen making a crackling noise when it enters standby. My searches lead me to believe it is thermal expansion, some internal components cooling down in the lower power state. It sounds rather cheap and I've never experienced it before. I'm hoping it might be a new electronics thing and it might settle down. Apart from that I'm happy with the new screen. While it doesn't have the latest screen tech in it like the 35VQ it's an upgrade from the last gen 348Q and X34 monitors if you owned one.


----------



## munternet

Astral85 said:


> I have it, I brought it one week ago and I could not find one review before I brought it. It's an upgrade on the old model PG348Q I had. The IPS panel has better colors and is more vibrant than the last gen IPS panel possibly due to an increased color gamut.
> 
> The panel seems a bit more responsive for gaming. The screen has overclocked to 120hz without an issue or any majorly noticeable scan lines. There's possibly a very faint bit of movement in the screen at 120hz but I simply can barely notice it.
> 
> The 1900R curve is much better suited to your peripheral vision and makes 3800R look flat. That is a definite improvement. The blacks on this monitor are excellent for IPS, I have just a very small (tiny) bit of light bleed (BLB) in the two bottom corners and zero in the top corners. The BLB on my 348Q was terrible so this is another major improvement for which I am very happy.
> 
> Aesthetically it looks more modern and current and is actually very nice looking once you start to appreciate it. It comes in two tone armor titanium and graphite gray looks very nice. It has a more aggressive look to it compared to the Swift 348Q, it's more similar to the Acer Predator look which is quite nice. Why this model didn't get an RGB base stand ROG logo like the PG35VQ sucks big time, these are both flagship monitors. It does come with a big Aura syncable ROG logo on the screens back which is nice but be prepared for the usual Asus Aura software issues. When it's not lit it looks like chrome and there other chrome accents on the back of the monitor.
> 
> Two issues I have are a slightly inconsistent uniformity which appears to be related to the increased curve and light glare (maybe), the screen is quite glare-y. I suppose it is a gaming screen and not a color critical screen so in that respect the uniformity is not so bad. The second issue which I'm a bit concerned about is the screen making a crackling noise when it enters standby. My searches lead me to believe it is thermal expansion, some internal components cooling down in the lower power state. It sounds rather cheap and I've never experienced it before. I'm hoping it might be a new electronics thing and it might settle down. Apart from that I'm happy with the new screen. While it doesn't have the latest screen tech in it like the 35VQ it's an upgrade from the last gen 348Q and X34 monitors if you owned one.


Awesome reply mate. Much more info than I expected


----------



## Astral85

munternet said:


> Awesome reply mate. Much more info than I expected


No worries, it's a nice display definitely. I forgot also it has slightly thinner black borders than the 348Q/X34. Here is a picture and another one of the blacks.


----------



## Avant Garde

Can some please explain this to me:

I'm having the exact same problem as mentioned here on this reddit post (my unit is exactly like "mine" on this post) :

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/j0qg2n
 Although, there is no explanation there nor the solution of any kind.

It's exactly the same, I was comparing my PG348Q with my friend one and his looks somewhat sharper, the picture looks "better". As if my unit looks a bit grainy or something... I don't know how to explain, very strange.


----------



## akkinooo

I have PG348. I heard it someone using this monitor in 120HZ with different software/firmware. This monitor works 100Hz. Is anybody explain this is true or fake.


----------

